# The Official Casio Oceanus Thread



## Fergfour

In the back of my mind I always think "this is a Casio but it's not a Gshock" when I post an Oceanus in F17. I suppose I could post them in the public forum but honestly I hardly ever go there and I feel that f17 is probably the best forum for Casio fans. I know people post other watches besides G's in the WRUW threads and in the "show your latest G" thread, but I thought it'd be nice to have a thread dedicated to the Oceanus, a place where we can have more in depth reviews and posts specific to Oceanus. This way, if someone isn't a fan they can just skip over it, and if someone is looking for info on Oceanus it's easier to find.

I have recently fell in love with the Oceanus brand and it's what I spend the majority of my time lately researching and hunting. It's not always easy because Casio pulled the Oceanus brand out of the US years ago and much of the info out there requires translation. It's not that I don't still love Gs, but I appreciate other Casios too, Protreks, Edifice, Lineage, etc. I'l start off the thread with my latest purchase, the OCW S1000BJ from 2007. There is another S1000J that has a silver bezel as well. It's an early member of the Manta line, and at the time was meant as a dressier Oceanus. I love the hands on it. That might explain why it's only 5 bar. Most modern Oceanus are 10bar, some of the older models were 20bar. I don't really swim much, and I work in an office so 5 bar will do. At the time it was supposedly the worlds thinnest solar chronograph. It was quite pricey back then too at about a grand. I just won the bid on it today so these pics are from other sites. The first pic is from the auction:































Here's a review from watchreport: https://www.watchreport.com/review-of-the-oceanus-ocw-s1000-manta/

And here's some more info from some other Japanese site translated:

The latest Oceanus Manta, attempts to combine a multifunction watch with a dress watch. Main features is the thickness and weight, 10.2 mm and weighs in at only 85 g. It's a miracle of modern electronics that they were able to miniaturize all that functionality into such a tiny package. With a titanium carbide coating and sapphire glass, makes it virtually scratch resistant.  
​ * Multi-Band Atomic Timekeeping (US, UK, Germany, Japan)
* Receives time calibration radio signals which keep the displayed time accurate
* Auto receive function (6 times per day)
* Manual receive function
* Signal: US WWVB, UK MSF, Germany DCF77, Japan JJY40/JJY60
* Frequency: US 60kHz, UK 60kHz, Germany 77.5kHz, Japan 40/60kHz
* Tough Solar Power
* 5 bar Water Resistant
* World Time
* 29 times zones (27 cities)
* 1/20 second chronograph
* Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099)
* Accuracy: +/-20 seconds per month (with no signal calibration)
* Power reserve of 24 months at full charge
* Power Saving Function
* Diameter 42.2 mm
* Thickness 10.2 mm
* Weight 85 g
* Retail Price OCW-S1000J-1AJF ¥ 105,000.00
* Retail Price OCW-S1000BJ-1AJF ¥ 115,500.00


----------



## Rocket1991

It will be lost in public. Here we all can enjoy these great watches.
Also considering there is some model of G sharing module/caliber it's right place.


----------



## Ottovonn

I always enjoy seeing when others' post their Oceanus watches in various threads. This thread is most certainly welcome, especially for folks like myself who don't know much about these watches.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Great thread, Fergfour! :-! Here's a pic of my only Oceanus. (a fact which, no doubt, will one day change.... :-d:-d Where there is one, there will one day be two....) :-d

OCW-T2610H-7AJF


----------



## Fergfour

Time4Playnow said:


> Great thread, Fergfour! :-! Here's a pic of my only Oceanus. (a fact which, no doubt, will one day change.... :-d:-d Where there is one, there will one day be two....) :-d
> 
> OCW-T2610H-7AJF


I love that T4P, the white and light blue is very nice. And mother of pearl on a Casio?? Wow.


----------



## Steelerswit

i vote making this a Sticky.

how about an Edifice dedicated tread too?


and for Rotoslav,,,,"other"


----------



## Fergfour

Steelerswit said:


> i vote making this a Sticky.
> how about an Edifice dedicated tread too?
> and for Rotoslav,,,,"other"


LOL. Let's face it, we see all the Casio brands in F17 and personally I like that because the only other thread I look at is the Digital ABC. Oceanus doesn't really fall into that territory either so I figured F17 was the best fit. 
I've noticed a small "wave" making it's way through F17 lately. Harald, James, T4P, Kub, others. Makes sense to have a centralized place where you know you can get answers and find info. Or, if you're just in the mood to browse. To me it's easier than doing a search and getting a a ton of posts spread across multiple threads. I have a handful of Oceanus I'll be posting here in the future anyway. I'd love to see others, I know you're out there...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fergfour

It's so hard to pass over the S100 in the daily rotation! I sometimes feel the S100 is to Oceanus as the GW5000 is to Gshock. Neither is the most expensive, neither has the most or newest capabilities, but they have that certain intangible something about them.


----------



## kubr1ck

I was waiting for you to start this thread, Ferg. This line definitely deserves it. I read that Casio designed the Oceanus line to be sporty dress watches, using high grade materials and incorporating their most advanced technology, which explains how lightweight and thin most of these pieces are. Last March I picked up a near-mint, pre-owned *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* from a seller in Japan as a way of testing the waters since I was new to the line, and as you mentioned, there isn't much English-language material available about it. I work long hours in an office environment, and I've been very pleased with the fact that when I wear this one, I forget I have it on, which isn't something I can say about other high-end Casios like the MR-G and Pro Trek Manaslu, which I love equally but are built according to slightly different principles (namely shock resist and outdoor use).

Titanium with DLC coating, sapphire crystal, tough solar, MB6 and GPS sync, this thing packs a punch in its build quality, technology and fit & finish. Like many other Oshis, the metallic bits on the dial (namely the hands and indices) are tinted in very subtle bluish-green highlights, so when the light bounces off the dial, it reflects off the AR-coating of the crystal and makes the whole dial glow in an aqua-colored resplendence. Very special, which is what you'd expect when you dish out the extra dough for pieces like this.














































In any case, I am now 110% sold on the line, so have pushed the button on my second Oshi, which is the *OCW-G2000-1AJF* that harald-hans and James142 already own. Should arrive from Japan later this week or early next. Looking forward to sharing photos and impressions on this thread.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Steelerswit said:


> i vote making this a Sticky.
> 
> how about an Edifice dedicated tread too?
> 
> and for Rotoslav,,,,"other"


I second that motion.. I aspire to get an Oceanus sometime when it doesn't break the bank. But I love the Edifice line.


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> I was waiting for you to start this thread, Ferg. This line definitely deserves it. I read that Casio designed the Oceanus line to be sporty dress watches, using high grade materials and incorporating their most advanced technology, which explains how lightweight and thin most of these pieces are. Last March I picked up a near-mint, pre-owned *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* from a seller in Japan as a way of testing the waters since I was new to the line, and as you mentioned, there isn't much English-language material available about it. I work long hours in an office environment, and I've been very pleased with the fact that when I wear this one, I forget I have it on, which isn't something I can say about other high-end Casios like the MR-G and Pro Trek Manaslu, which I love equally but are built according to slightly different principles (namely shock resist and outdoor use).
> 
> Titanium with DLC coating, sapphire crystal, tough solar, MB6 and GPS sync, this thing packs a punch in its build quality, technology and fit & finish. Like many other Oshis, the metallic bits on the dial (namely the hands and indices) are tinted in very subtle bluish-green highlights, so when the light bounces off the dial, it reflects off the AR-coating of the crystal and makes the whole dial glow in an aqua-colored resplendence. Very special, which is what you'd expect when you dish out the extra dough for pieces like this.
> 
> In any case, I am now 110% sold on the line, so have pushed the button on my second Oshi, which is the *OCW-G2000-1AJF* that harald-hans and James142 already own. Should arrive from Japan later this week or early next. Looking forward to sharing photos and impressions on this thread. |>


Your enthusiasm for the line played a part in my interest kubr1ck. I don't know if I should thank you or curse you lol. Good news about the G2000! Stunning. 
p.s. I like that little airplane on the G1000


----------



## Steelerswit

Wolfsatz said:


> I second that motion.. I aspire to get an Oceanus sometime when it doesn't break the bank. But I love the Edifice line.


Motion carried. Go ahead and have the honor of starting it, and I will add the 2 that I have.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Your enthusiasm for the line played a part in my interest kubr1ck. I don't know if I should thank you or curse you lol. Good news about the G2000! Stunning.
> p.s. I like that little airplane on the G1000


I knew you'd take things to the next level, man. I'm a Casio enthusiast, but I consider you one of the few real collectors on here, making a science out of it. Looking forward to your posts on this thread. :-!

p.s. that airplane denotes airplane mode, which is kind of hilarious. :-d


----------



## FarmeR57

> aqua-colored resplendence


So good Kubrick, some serious prose there. My favorite aspect of the Oceanus line is the distinctive blue used in their design. Would love a OCW-P1000B one day...sigh...such a nice blue rotating bezel...

I snuck in the back door with my scruffy pawnshop find, but there is a bit of blue in there. Currently trying to figure out a replacement band.

OCW-M700TBJ
Last model sold in NA, and AFAIK the only one with tide information.(edit: similar OCW-M7000 also has tide, plus tachymeter)


----------



## kubr1ck

FarmeR57 said:


> So good Kubrick, some serious prose there. My favorite aspect of the Oceanus line is the distinctive blue used in their design. Would love a OCW-P1000B one day...sigh...such a nice blue rotating bezel...
> 
> I snuck in the back door with my scruffy pawnshop find, but there is a bit of blue in there. Currently trying to figure out a replacement band.
> 
> OCW-M700TBJ
> Last model sold in NA, and AFAIK the only one with tide information.(edit: similar OCW-M7000 also has tide, plus tachymeter)
> View attachment 13367163


This was the find of the year as far as I'm concerned. I hope you can locate a band for it because that dial is a beauty. I love busy dials that somehow don't look all that busy because they are so well designed and laid out. |>


----------



## kubr1ck

The current line-up of Oceanus timepieces: https://oceanus.casio.jp/collection/

The site's in Japanese, but if you're on Chrome, just right-click and Google translate baby!

It should be noted that there is an ocean of older pieces (see what I did there?) available on the pre-owned market that can be tracked down on eBay, many of them fascinating and exquisitely beautiful (as Ferg well knows!). Take for example this Oceanus Manta *OCW-S1350PC-1AJR*, limited to 300 pieces worldwide. It appears to have a mother of pearl plate in the center of the dial, which is simply stunning.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

yankeexpress said:


>


Still afraid of this watch because I would have no way of justifying wearing anything else.


----------



## HiggsBoson

I think these Oceanus models are superb. I really must invest in one of these. ;-)


----------



## harald-hans

Cool - this is the thread I am still waiting for ...


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> This was the find of the year as far as I'm concerned. I hope you can locate a band for it because that dial is a beauty. I love busy dials that somehow don't look all that busy because they are so well designed and laid out. |>


The 700/7000 are unique with that little tide graph, which if you think about, makes sense for a watch with "Ocean" in it's name. The 7000 has a different bracelet with a deployant clasp and a tach bezel, but I haven't noticed anything else. It's possible the 7000 is Ti carbide treated and the 700 isn't but that's just speculation on my part. The 7000 seems a bit more scarce, I've seen several 700's at auction but no 7000's.

The good thing about the 700, unlike some Oceanus is there's no center lug. You're free to get any strap you want! Leather, rubber, perlon, nato..


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> It's so hard to pass over the S100 in the daily rotation! I sometimes feel the S100 is to Oceanus as the GW5000 is to Gshock. Neither is the most expensive, neither has the most or newest capabilities, but they have that certain intangible something about them.


I lucked out on this S100 in Yahoo market Japan. Never seen another quite the same: the hour indexes are silver, not blue. Dial slate gray; the bezel same, almost black (DLC?), with minute markings. Oddly, the tip of the seconds hand and UTC at 12 are a pale orange-beige. The only blue accents are the Oce... (yeah, could explain why they retired that sphincter brand from the US) wave, and the blue reflection of the sapphire rim. I couldn't resolve with all the blue on the more common models.
I'm so glad it can't take another watchband, so I left it on the bracelet. With this scorching summer here, it's among the only watches I can wear comfortably - light and fresh. The other two are a Luch one-hander on fine mesh, and a Perseo railroad pocket watch! But no swimming with these...
Sorry for this quick (shot) and dirty (glass) low-res:


----------



## Fergfour

harald-hans said:


> Cool - this is the thread I am still waiting for ...


Superb harald. They look great on those Erikas straps, and only 63gm? So light! I ordered a couple Erikas almost 2 weeks ago, haven't heard anything on when or if they've shipped.


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> I lucked out on this S100 in Yahoo market Japan. Never seen another quite the same: the hour indexes are silver, not blue. Dial slate gray; the bezel same, almost black (DLC?), with minute markings. Oddly, the tip of the seconds hand and UTC at 12 are a pale orange-beige. The only blue accents are the Oce... (yeah, could explain why they retired that sphincter brand from the US) wave, and the blue reflection of the sapphire rim. I couldn't resolve with all the blue on the more common models.
> I'm so glad it can't take another watchband, so I left it on the bracelet. With this scorching summer here, it's among the only watches I can wear comfortably - light and fresh. The other two are a Luch one-hander on fine mesh, and a Perseo railroad pocket watch! But no swimming with these...
> Sorry for this quick (shot) and dirty (glass) low-res:
> 
> View attachment 13367477


Cool Pankorop, you have the "F" model. I believe they made 4 variations of the S100, I don't see yours at auction very much. No idea if the bezel is black IP or DLC though.



























p.s. I pronounce it "Ocean - us"


----------



## Miklos86

These babies show off what Casio is really capable of, even beyond the robustness of the MR-Gs.

Great thread to drool over, but in reality I don't crave any of the current Oceanus lineup. I'm very happy with the Seiko Astron which is comparable in elegance, tech and build quality.


----------



## harald-hans

Miklos86 said:


> These babies show off what Casio is really capable of, even beyond the robustness of the MR-Gs.
> 
> Great thread to drool over, but in reality I don't crave any of the current Oceanus lineup. I'm very happy with the Seiko Astron which is comparable in elegance, tech and build quality.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> These babies show off what Casio is really capable of, even beyond the robustness of the MR-Gs.
> 
> Great thread to drool over, but in reality I don't crave any of the current Oceanus lineup. I'm very happy with the Seiko Astron which is comparable in elegance, *tech* and build quality.


Hmmm - the Astron do only have GPS and so you have to change the DST manual !!!

The Oceanus - for example the OCW-G2000 - has not only MultiBand6, it also has the GPS AND the Bluetooth connection via APP to your Smartphone - why Bluetooth ?

For example - if there is any change in a time zone in the future you will receive an update via the APP - this would never will work with ONLY GPS !!!

I think this made a great difference - for me it was the reason to sell all my Seiko Astron´s ... ;-)


----------



## harald-hans

Take this ... :-d


----------



## Fergfour

Miklos86 said:


> These babies show off what Casio is really capable of, even beyond the robustness of the MR-Gs.
> 
> Great thread to drool over, but in reality I don't crave any of the current Oceanus lineup. I'm very happy with the Seiko Astron which is comparable in elegance, tech and build quality.


MRG's are amazing in their own right and are tested to meet Gshock standards of toughness. I don't know to what levels of shock Oceanus tested but I've often wondered if they undergo some of the same tests G's do. I know they have "tough solar" and "tough movt" and some use a "hybrid mount construction for added shock resistance" but beyond that I have no idea. Most newer Oceanus are 100M water resistant too so there's that.


----------



## FarmeR57

Stunning pictures Harold-Hans, thank-you. What strap have you put on them?


----------



## James142

I think harald-hans is going to be responsible for a lot of Oceanus purchases. :-d

Here's a quick shot of my new one; will post more later.


----------



## PanKorop

Yet no Ocean(US) syncs with Newfoundland legal time! Now, I gotta dump me OCS-100 in St-Pierre & Miquelon to some frog-eater...
Arrr!! them Casimodo landlubbers dunno nothin’ about the reel, cod-fishin’, iceberg-dodgin’ Oshiun!


----------



## James142

Getting some sun on the windowsill.









It arrived needing quite a bit of charging.

Thanks to the Oceanus Connected app, I know how close it is to getting topped off. Nice feature.


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> I think harald-hans is going to be responsible for a lot of Oceanus purchases. :-d
> 
> Here's a quick shot of my new one; will post more later.
> 
> View attachment 13368141


Very nice James, congrats!! :-! That is a very nice looking model.

Can you tell me if the bracelet has the clasp micro-adjust feature?


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice James, congrats!! :-! That is a very nice looking model.
> 
> Can you tell me if the bracelet has the clasp micro-adjust feature?


Thanks!

Yes, it does. Unlike the Manaslu and PRW-7000, though, which have three micro-adjust positions, this one has two. But it seems a bit more robust in its execution and does not feel as likely to slip by accident as you take it off your wrist. Casio also included a half-link on the bracelet, so with that and the slide adjustment, you ought to be able to find a good fit. Mine is super-comfortable and only about 97 grams with two links removed.


----------



## James142

Evening light


----------



## Hen®i

My titanium Oceanus OCW-T100TD-7AJF. An oldie about five(?) years old. Works flawlessly since I purchased it from Seiya.


----------



## Fergfour

Hen®i said:


> My titanium Oceanus OCW-T100TD-7AJF. An oldie about five(?) years old. Works flawlessly since I purchased it from Seiya.


Henri, I have the same model  You might be surprised that the T100 series existed at least since 2009 according to posts on WUS. The black dial model -1AJF is still available on the oceanus.jp site under the "3 Hands" section for 50,000 yen, but the other variants are likely discontinued. The T series had tough movement and mb6, features that other Osh at that time didn't offer. Nice detail on the hour markers in your pic.


----------



## Hen®i

Nice to meet a fellow owner of this watch, Fergfour. I have just looked up on WUS and I purchased this watch July/August 2009 ! So nine years. Wow.


----------



## Fergfour

Hen®i said:


> Nice to meet a fellow owner of this watch, Fergfour. I have just looked up on WUS and I purchased this watch July/August 2009 ! So nine years. Wow.


Tempus fugit !


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - the Astron do only have GPS and so you have to change the DST manual !!!
> 
> The Oceanus - for example the OCW-G2000 - has not only MultiBand6, it also has the GPS AND the Bluetooth connection via APP to your Smartphone - why Bluetooth ?
> 
> For example - if there is any change in a time zone in the future you will receive an update via the APP - this would never will work with ONLY GPS !!!
> 
> I think this made a great difference - for me it was the reason to sell all my Seiko Astron´s ... ;-)


Indeed, the high-end Oceanus models, like G1100, G1200, G2000 models have a three-way sync, while Astrons have only GPS. Other Oceanuses (or Oceani) have only MB6 or MB6+BT. Point is that the 3-way syncing Oceanuses start at 200,000 yen, while you can get an Astron world time for much less. Granted, some more complicated Astrons commend exorbitant prices.

I didn't mean to imply that either one is better, because they're amazing watches, anyone would be happy to own either of them.


----------



## Fergfour

I don't see any mention of bluetooth on the OCW G1100 or 1200, just GPS+MB6. I see prices for those (and the G2000 which has BT) on on amazon and elsewhere for 195000 yen or less.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's on older model from around 2007 (semi-vintage as far as Oceanus goes), the OCW-600TDBJ. Billed as the first solar+atomic watch with 5 motors. Titanium case/bracelet, sapphire, tough solar, wave ceptor for US and Japan. The left subdial is for 24hr time, the bottom is seconds, the right (with 2 hands) is for worldtime and alarm time and the 24hr 1/20 chronograph minutes/hours. The large seconds hand is used to point to the receive yes/no, the alarm on/off, the city, and as a seconds for the chrono. The blue logo and small hands and the reverse date window are nice touches. At the moment I have it on a Bonetto Cinturini natural rubber strap. Mmmm vanilla 





















I believe there were both JDM and International models, the JDM's had "Casio" on the dial, the international just "Oceanus". Here's a pic of some/all of the JDM models:


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> I don't see any mention of bluetooth on the OCW G1100 or 1200, just GPS+MB6. I see prices for those (and the G2000 which has BT) on on amazon and elsewhere for 195000 yen or less.


Yeah, the Oceanus G1000 parallels G-Shock G1000 lines (e.g. MRG, GPW, etc.) in that their "hybrid" tech is MB6+GPS. Bluetooth was introduced with the G2000s across both lines. G-Shocks that only have MB6+Bluetooth are designated with "B" (e.g. MTG-B1000, GMW-B5000, etc.).


----------



## donvegas

I like these Oceanus watches. don't know if I'll ever buy one but I sure like looking at the pics


----------



## James142

My other Oshi, OCW-T1010B-1AJF


----------



## DerangedGoose

Can someone clarify which hybrid models have a micro adjustment clasp? Ideally Id like a titanium satellite watch with second time zone display and a micro adjustment for summer traveling


----------



## GaryK30

DerangedGoose said:


> Can someone clarify which hybrid models have a micro adjustment clasp? Ideally Id like a titanium satellite watch with second time zone display and a micro adjustment for summer traveling


Do you mean a tool-free (on-the-fly) micro-adjustment? I'm sure some guys on here will respond. I know some of the older models don't even have the old-style (tool required) micro-adjustment.


----------



## donvegas

HiggsBoson said:


> I think these Oceanus models are superb. I really must invest in one of these. ;-)


Yeah, seriously. Every time I come to WUS I find my new next watch. That's why I don't buy anything. My mechanicals might not see the light of day again if I got that 3 hander oceanus


----------



## donvegas

Do all the models have integrated bracelets?


----------



## PanKorop

DerangedGoose said:


> Can someone clarify which hybrid models have a micro adjustment clasp? Ideally Id like a titanium satellite watch with second time zone display and a micro adjustment for summer traveling


OCS-100 would do the job, with only one micro-adjustment extra notch, but sold with a half-link.

If you want on-the-fly adjustment without tools, I'm afraid you're sent on the Casio GMT divers/military style market. Now those I see with that bracelet, afaik aren't satellite controlled, and more often steel than Ti.


----------



## GaryK30

PanKorop said:


> OCS-100 would do the job, with only one micro-adjustment extra notch, but sold with a half-link.
> 
> If you want on-the-fly adjustment without tools, I'm afraid you're sent on the Casio GMT divers/military style market. Now those I see with that bracelet, afaik aren't satellite controlled, and more often steel than Ti.


In other threads it was mentioned that some Oceanus models do have an on-the-fly micro-adjust, but I don't remember which models they are. I think at least one of them also has GPS.


----------



## kubr1ck

An Oceanus dial when lit up right looks like the inside of a shell. :-!


----------



## FarmeR57

And now for something different...Pt.1

Been fighting an urge since finding my pawnshop Oceanus, and since only my feelings will be hurt if this doesn't work, I decided to give it a go.

Originally coated black in what I assume is ion-plating, the finish was in pretty rough shape. There is a backplate shot earlier in this thread.














Disassembly...btw I lost one of the rubber o-rings and was very relieved to find one in a junked GA110 to be identical. Sure saved me a hassle, but probably more common parts than we realize in these things















And just because your watch looks clean...









Naked and vulnerable...plus nice to see some original glossy finish under what was hidden by the backplate.









Little bit of masking to protect the crystal, and into the dark it goes. Rock tumblers remove finish on metal very well and I've used this same load of rocks and grit for several projects.
To protect the crystal and the original glossy underside of the case, both were masked and checked at about the 1 and 6hr mark. Both were good then but unfortunately in the morning the rear tape had fallen off. Maaaaybe not the correct tape, but have used it without failure previously. Oh well :roll: To the sapphire's credit there was no damage, but the fine slurry got around the city ring and caused some issue but I hope to clean that up properly in the future with some advice from members.















There was nearly no wear on the buttons, so keeping them black will add a bit of contrast to what I hope will be a dull, matte, titanium finish with slight traces of black in tight areas.
Not sure if everything put in (case, backplate and strap) is titanium so prepared for different finishes. Not going for perfection, but fingers are crossed for good results.

Hopefully I'm not judged too harshly for putting an Oshi in a bucket of mud and rocks :-! Stay tuned...


----------



## Fergfour

I think you're on the right track FarmeR57, that's some of the most worn black IP I've ever seen. You could also try some fine sandpaper or a dremel to remove any remaining black. Titanium brushes/polishes nicely. I think it'll look cool with the black buttons too.


----------



## Mitch100

I have just the one Oceanus, the OCW-M700T.

It is full titanium with sapphire crystal. It is a very comfortable wearer, light at only 94g and very slim for a solar atomic with five motors.

It has that unusual feature, an analog tide gauge.

















Mitch


----------



## Fergfour

I like that black variant mitch. If I were to pick one up it would be that, although I do like the one with the blue bezel too...







:


----------



## James142

Mitch100 said:


> I have just the one Oceanus, the OCW-M700T.
> 
> It is full titanium with sapphire crystal. It is a very comfortable wearer, light at only 94g and very slim for a solar atomic with five motors.
> 
> It has that unusual feature, an analog tide gauge.


Nice find, Mitch!

Looks cool. b-)


----------



## FarmeR57

Very nice Mitch and thanks for the factory fresh 'before' picture 

After about 20 hrs or so of tumbling the results are in==> pt. 2

This is the backplate right after being rinsed. The black coating remained in the engraved lettering for a nice effect.









Reassembled after an oil rub. Didn't notice initially, but the backplate screws are coated black as well. Knowing that getting rid of the black completely would be next to impossible, I am quite happy with the finish, looking for a more faded effect than perfectly uniform. Some scratches on the case/bezel were too deep to be covered. Took pics under various lighting to give better idea of coloring.




























Starting to try some alternate straps. Modded a resin band to fit and don't mind the results. Also going to try a black or grey 2-piece nato.









So overall, I am pleased with the outcome, but there is some residue left trapped between outside edge of crystal and the case. Anyone with advice on chances of removing the crystal to tidy that up?


----------



## Fergfour

FarmeR57 said:


> Very nice Mitch and thanks for the factory fresh 'before' picture
> 
> After about 20 hrs or so of tumbling the results are in==> pt. 2
> 
> This is the backplate right after being rinsed. The black coating remained in the engraved lettering for a nice effect.
> 
> View attachment 13378667
> 
> 
> Reassembled after an oil rub. Didn't notice initially, but the backplate screws are coated black as well. Knowing that getting rid of the black completely would be next to impossible, I am quite happy with the finish, looking for a more faded effect than perfectly uniform. Some scratches on the case/bezel were too deep to be covered. Took pics under various lighting to give better idea of coloring.
> 
> View attachment 13378683
> View attachment 13378697
> 
> View attachment 13378745
> View attachment 13378747
> 
> 
> Starting to try some alternate straps. Modded a resin band to fit and don't mind the results. Also going to try a black or grey 2-piece nato.
> 
> View attachment 13378769
> 
> 
> So overall, I am pleased with the outcome, but there is some residue left trapped between outside edge of crystal and the case. Anyone with advice on chances of removing the crystal to tidy that up?


I love the results! I've always been a fan of the matte titanium gray look. I like black ip and polished too, but the gray is a great alternative. Have fun trying out different straps!


----------



## Mitch100

FarmeR57 said:


> So overall, I am pleased with the outcome, but there is some residue left trapped between outside edge of crystal and the case. Anyone with advice on chances of removing the crystal to tidy that up?


That looks great actually. Far better than the worn black coating look.

You also now have a pretty unique Oceanus.

Mitch

[


----------



## GaryK30

A new review of the OCW-S100.


----------



## FarmeR57

Thanks for replies, Ferg and Mitch. Glad you like it. Nice to take a chance and have it work out. Not all my projects go that way, but sometimes it's difficult to let things be once an idea is in your head.


----------



## King8888

harald-hans said:


> Cool - this is the thread I am still waiting for ...
> 
> View attachment 13367439
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367443
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367445
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367447
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367449
> 
> 
> View attachment 13367451


Just quick question, the crystal of the G2000 is dome shape right?


----------



## Rocket1991

On many occasions i suggested Oceanus S100 on public and affordable forums. I think it is one of the best watches for a money, but somehow it very neglected one. Feeling somehow down, is it possible to get good response outside Casio forum? Do i miss some points? I am really confused since it such sharp looking, high quality fit and finish watch! Even if you forget about how advanced and convenient it is!


----------



## PanKorop

Rocket1991 said:


> On many occasions i suggested Oceanus S100 on public and affordable forums. I think it is one of the best watches for a money, but somehow it very neglected one. Feeling somehow down, is it possible to get good response outside Casio forum? Do i miss some points? I am really confused since it such sharp looking, high quality fit and finish watch! Even if you forget about how advanced and convenient it is!


Brand name image: pocket calculators, battery, digital, plastic, busy...

Then maybe they should have named the crown line "Grande Casio", or Gran CasiNo, or Casio Royal (!). Or just Okean, or Thalassa, or whatever. Just not ok-anus. Hire some decent international staff or PR agency, for Pete's sake!

PS: please note I own and love an OCS-100, black bezel. My daily beater, always ready and suitable for any work, leisure, or outfit.


----------



## Rocket1991

For me Casio = *quality* and bullet proof watch. Casio = invention. Casio = interesting surprising features.


----------



## James142

King8888 said:


> Just quick question, the crystal of the G2000 is dome shape right?


It is.



Rocket1991 said:


> On many occasions i suggested Oceanus S100 on public and affordable forums. I think it is one of the best watches for a money, but somehow it very neglected one. Feeling somehow down, is it possible to get good response outside Casio forum? Do i miss some points? I am really confused since it such sharp looking, high quality fit and finish watch! Even if you forget about how advanced and convenient it is!


It's not a Swiss mechanical. :roll:


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Brand name image: pocket calculators, battery, digital, plastic, busy...
> Then maybe they should have named the crown line "Grande Casio", or Gran CasiNo, or Casio Royal (!). Or just Okean, or Thalassa, or whatever. Just not ok-anus. Hire some decent international staff or PR agency, for Pete's sake!
> PS: please note I own and love an OCS-100, black bezel. My daily beater, always ready and suitable for any work, leisure, or outfit.


I simply don't think about how others perceive the Casio brand, whether it be Gshock or Edifice or Oceanus. People in the know, like you with the awesome S100, or watch lovers in Japan, are aware of the quality. Not selling in the US anymore does add to the ignorance of non-Casio fans.
Side note, I know they stopped selling Oceanus in the US years ago, did they stop selling in every other country too and are strictly JDM?


----------



## Rocket1991

It seem like JDM only, although they do pass in news section of Casio websites.
Same with Lineage line.


----------



## Fergfour

Ugh, thought I was close on a 2009 Oceanus today, then the bidding picked up at the end. I considered a cheaper model as a consolation but showed restraint. My wife and 2 daughters are out at the salon so there goes my watch fund anyway. But, it's not all sad. The S1000 I mentioned in post #1 of this thread is in the mail. Along with one titanium link for one of my other bracelets (for the perfect fit), a couple of older catalogs, and 2 Erika's straps. Something nice to look forward to.


----------



## donvegas

Rocket1991 said:


> On many occasions i suggested Oceanus S100 on public and affordable forums. I think it is one of the best watches for a money, but somehow it very neglected one. Feeling somehow down, is it possible to get good response outside Casio forum? Do i miss some points? I am really confused since it such sharp looking, high quality fit and finish watch! Even if you forget about how advanced and convenient it is!


Yes, a lot of folks dismiss Casio for some reason. I've got some nice mechanicals but you can't beat the convenience of a good solar quartz watch. I like em' all. I can understand not liking G shock style. That S100 is on my short list. Maybe next year, I have no reason for a new watch right now

- - - Updated - - -



Rocket1991 said:


> On many occasions i suggested Oceanus S100 on public and affordable forums. I think it is one of the best watches for a money, but somehow it very neglected one. Feeling somehow down, is it possible to get good response outside Casio forum? Do i miss some points? I am really confused since it such sharp looking, high quality fit and finish watch! Even if you forget about how advanced and convenient it is!


Yes, a lot of folks dismiss Casio for some reason. I've got some nice mechanicals but you can't beat the convenience of a good solar quartz watch. I like em' all. I can understand not liking G shock style. That S100 is on my short list. Maybe next year, I have no reason for a new watch right now


----------



## John_Frum

James142 said:


> It is.
> 
> It's not a Swiss mechanical. :roll:


Exactly. And it is a Casio, makers of cheap, plastic watches. Hence the response on a forum dominated by mechanophiles.

I recall unboxing my Gwm5610. I had been doing some DIY and using a demolition hammer when I realized a Seiko mechanical was on my wrist. Took it off and told myself I needed to get a G shock. So I did. 89 USD from amazon.

So I take this 5610 out and the screen is blank. Took off the dive watch I was wearing and put the 5610 on my wrist. I was immediately reminded of the DW230 I had bought as a teenager. But it felt light compared to the watch I was wearing moments before. Unsubstantial. Not much wrist presence.

I take it off to let it charge. First surprise. It has woken up from power save. Reads High. Took out my phone to get the time to set it. Next surprise. It is already displaying the exact time. It had synced intransit. I am stunned. This little 89 dollar watch is not only immune to vibration and shock but displays perfectly accurate time and is fully charged. I have never had a watch I did not have to set. Because of location, it doesn't receive the WVVB signal so doesn't sync. A week later I go to manually adjust it like I used to do periodically with my DW230. It hasn't lost or gained a second. A month later it still hadn't synced yet was only a second off. One second in a month. That 3159 module made the 6R15 movement on my wrist seem so ancient in comparison. I gained a new appreciation of Casio's techological sophistication and can appreciate a timepiece like the Oceanus with its Zaratsu polishing and accurate timekeeping. Doubt I would feel the same way without exposure to the 5610 though.


----------



## warsh

I LOVE my Oceanus, but recently ran into a problem. I hope some of you Oceanus fans can help advise me. 

I own the model. ocw-s100-1ajf. Any of you who own it know that there is a small pusher around 4:00. If you push it once it verifies (or not) if the last attempt to connect to the atomic clock signal was successful. If you hold it down for 3 seconds, it forces the watch to connect to the atomic clock. 

Anyway, recently this pusher stopped working. You can push it in, but nothing happens. While you could say this doesn’t effect the working of the watch (it’s running fine and I assume it’s connecting to the atomic clock every night), I do miss being able to get that confirmation that the sync w the atomic clock did occur. 

Have any of you had or seen this problem? Am thinking of taking it in to my watch repair shop, but I worry that they won’t know what to do on a watch like this. Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Yes, you have to see it to believe it!


----------



## John_Frum

Recently bought a Citizen BN0150 Solar diver. Doubt I would have gotten it without having the Casio 5610. Can see myself getting an Oceanus S100 in the future. Such an impressive timekeeper has a place in any collection. It is the evolution of the watch.

We may enjoy mechanicals and know they are obsolete technology (and get pleasure from using that obsolete, non electronic technology) but the actual realisation of how obsolete they are only comes when you have a solar powered, accurate, radio sync watch in your hands.


----------



## SauceKing

I really wish the s100 didn't come with integrated bracelet. It would have been an instant purchase if I could swap out straps


----------



## Rocket1991

https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/oceanus/ocw-s4000.html
Craftsmanship get up a notch. Not sure how to comment on glass bezel, but dial details look crisp and fine.


----------



## James142




----------



## PanKorop

SauceKing said:


> I really wish the s100 didn't come with integrated bracelet. It would have been an instant purchase if I could swap out straps


So I thought, and it almost broke the deal.
Now it's one of the two most comfortable bracelets I ever wore, and it integrates so well with the case it is aesthetically undissociated. The other was also unremovable, on a discontinued Omega titanium/gold Polaris multifunction. Now my son wears that one.
I know the Casio's lugs are drilled through, which makes changing so tempting... Now imagine it with standard 20 mm lugs; the standard bracelet will need a pair of these end lugs which ruin the smoothness of the links to case junction.
I just wish it had a better clasp, butterfly type, with a smoother integration with the links (that said Omega), and micro-adjustable without tools, over a longer (10-15 mm) range.

Now, if Casio ever releases a new three-hands Okean with the elegance of the S100 but standard lugs, I guess I'll get it too - for fabric or rubber straps.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I thought the S100 had on the fly micro adjust?

Any chance that any of the previously posted models in this thread have on the fly micro adjust?

- - - Updated - - -

I thought the S100 had on the fly micro adjust?

Any chance that any of the previously posted models in this thread have on the fly micro adjust?


----------



## Fergfour

The S100 has 2 positions on the clasp about 3mm apart. It also has 2 different size links, the larger is about 11mm in length, the smaller about 8mm. With the right combination one should be able to get the right fit.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> The S100 has 2 positions on the clasp about 3mm apart. It also has 2 different size links, the larger is about 11mm in length, the smaller about 8mm. With the right combination one should be able to get the right fit.


I saw same arrangement on Citizen (600$ + retail) probably common design solution.


----------



## King8888

is there any way to order an extra link for my G1100? I bought an used G1100 but it did not come with the extra link.


----------



## Fergfour

King8888 said:


> is there any way to order an extra link for my G1100? I bought an used G1100 but it did not come with the extra link.


Pacparts has them, for $47.02 !!

- - - Updated - - -



King8888 said:


> is there any way to order an extra link for my G1100? I bought an used G1100 but it did not come with the extra link.


Pacparts has them, for $47.02 !!


----------



## PanKorop

Please allow a slightly heretic intrusion: a poor man's Oshi-ansu (neh?), with its case back stamped (not engraved) "Cased in China".









While I love my OCS-100, I wanted a modern alternative to my scratched and beaten, hand-wound Speedmaster MkII. So, moderate size, weight and height, reliable, and anything but a busy multicoloured, circus dial. I said Speedo, not Daytona or Tag. The bigger Oceanus models, with all the complications, were tempting, but maybe a bit busy for my liking.

On the paper, the LIW-M700D-2AJF did it all. _Now one's gotta admit that "Daytona" sounds better, but Casio may have an wee bit of an issue with names. At least, "Lineage" is not poorly coined at all._

So, the specs:
39.5 mm case (with as without the pushers), stainless steel;
black (or in the option I chose, night-blue) uncluttered symetrical dial, white hands and markers;
11.5 mm thick, well-curved lugs, spreading 46.5;
10 atm proof;
sapphire flat crystal;
Multi-Band 6;
Tough Solar;
Stainless steel.

I got it from a legit German dealer, as it's not a JDM.
The case is *yawn* like so many retro chronographs: a cylinder. Basically a _camembert_ cheese box with lugs. Fortunately, the highly polished bezel gives it some zest. Still in unimaginative routine, there's a boring stainless steel bracelet, about correctly made but really nothing special. Fortunately, I thought of this 20mm Rios1931 rallye strap, "Russia leather" (Juchten), dark brown: it just enhances the retro look, and magnifies the deep blue dial. Also saves quite some heft, as the s.s. stock bracelet is like all of them: hea-vy.

My only objection is the prominent raised markings, hovering over the dial. They limit the length of the minute and second hands, which don't reach to the tick marks, so the chronograph function isn't helped.
To their defense, the watch is extremely legible when used as a three-hander, just to check what o'clock. Few chronographs manage that - to be also a clear-at-a-glance simple watch. Same at dusk, where the lume (pale green, not blue like the OCS-100) does a good job, very legible and balanced between hands and indexes. To better this, choose either tritium caps or backlighting...

This Lineage is equally at ease with jeans or tweed, city or country. Definitely a keeper, and it might serve just as long as my seventies' Speedo. If someone inherits it when I'm gone...

Finally, compare prices, and you may understand why I decided I could live without a Manta, or any second Oshi-ansu ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Pankorop, we do want to keep to the topic at hand, but we'll allow one Lineage post  I've looked at a few Lineage, mainly the titanium/sapphire models but haven't tried one yet. They are usually a tad smaller than what I prefer but thata doesn't mean I wouldn't like them after seeing them on the wrist. Pardon my American ignorance, but is "Oshi-ansu" a Japanese version of Oceanus? I like it.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Pankorop, we do want to keep to the topic at hand, but we'll allow one Lineage post  I've looked at a few Lineage, mainly the titanium/sapphire models but haven't tried one yet. They are usually a tad smaller than what I prefer but thata doesn't mean I wouldn't like them after seeing them on the wrist. Pardon my American ignorance, but is "Oshi-ansu" a Japanese version of Oceanus? I like it.


1) Last time, I promise. It's a great everyday watch (oopsy - here's a quarter in the jar).

2) Steel case is ok, imho - just as long as you don't ballast it with a steel bracelet.

3) This half French but double _ignoramus_* probably speaks less Japanese than you do. The basics: Casio, Honda, sushi, you know... Yet, being "vieille France" (old school) I reserve some words to my MD. I just coined a tongue-in-cheek** would-be Japanese pronounce of Oce-etc. patterned after some authentic distorsions of European words or brands. Maybe Oshi-anusu would be closer, but... nah, forget it.

(*) Could Oceamus have worked? I wear a mus'.
(**) Not literally, as it could hurt while pronouncing. Better use a hot potatoe.


----------



## warsh

PanKorop said:


> Please allow a slightly heretic intrusion: a poor man's Oshi-ansu (neh?), with its case back stamped (not engraved) "Cased in China".
> 
> View attachment 13387857
> 
> 
> While I love my OCS-100, I wanted a modern alternative to my scratched and beaten, hand-wound Speedmaster MkII. So, moderate size, weight and height, reliable, and anything but a busy multicoloured, circus dial. I said Speedo, not Daytona or Tag. The bigger Oceanus models, with all the complications, were tempting, but maybe a bit busy for my liking.
> 
> On the paper, the LIW-M700D-2AJF did it all. _Now one's gotta admit that "Daytona" sounds better, but Casio may have an wee bit of an issue with names. At least, "Lineage" is not poorly coined at all._
> 
> So, the specs:
> 39.5 mm case (with as without the pushers), stainless steel;
> black (or in the option I chose, night-blue) uncluttered symetrical dial, white hands and markers;
> 11.5 mm thick, well-curved lugs, spreading 46.5;
> 10 atm proof;
> sapphire flat crystal;
> Multi-Band 6;
> Tough Solar;
> Stainless steel.
> 
> I got it from a legit German dealer, as it's not a JDM.
> The case is *yawn* like so many retro chronographs: a cylinder. Basically a _camembert_ cheese box with lugs. Fortunately, the highly polished bezel gives it some zest. Still in unimaginative routine, there's a boring stainless steel bracelet, about correctly made but really nothing special. Fortunately, I thought of this 20mm Rios1931 rallye strap, "Russia leather" (Juchten), dark brown: it just enhances the retro look, and magnifies the deep blue dial. Also saves quite some heft, as the s.s. stock bracelet is like all of them: hea-vy.
> 
> My only objection is the prominent raised markings, hovering over the dial. They limit the length of the minute and second hands, which don't reach to the tick marks, so the chronograph function isn't helped.
> To their defense, the watch is extremely legible when used as a three-hander, just to check what o'clock. Few chronographs manage that - to be also a clear-at-a-glance simple watch. Same at dusk, where the lume (pale green, not blue like the OCS-100) does a good job, very legible and balanced between hands and indexes. To better this, choose either tritium caps or backlighting...
> 
> This Lineage is equally at ease with jeans or tweed, city or country. Definitely a keeper, and it might serve just as long as my seventies' Speedo. If someone inherits it when I'm gone...
> 
> Finally, compare prices, and you may understand why I decided I could live without a Manta, or any second Oshi-ansu ;-)


Thanks for your post, as I was not familiar w this model. I like smaller watches, and dislike the super busy dials on most radio time watches (and that's why I picked the Oceanus 100).

I'm confused as this lineage model seems to have all the functionality of my Oceanus (+ chrono), but sells for half the price. Can you help me understand why that is? Am I missing something?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

warsh said:


> (...)
> I'm confused as this lineage model seems to have all the functionality of my Oceanus (+ chrono), but sells for half the price. Can you help me understand why that is? Am I missing something?


The Oshi are 100% made in Japan, hand-polished and double-checked by their best watchmakers. The attention to minute, expensive finish details, refined or exotic materials is what makes your three-hander special.
Also, they may be a lab: test the market (JDM always a lab, any brand) and some innovations. Meanwhile high prices finance the research, and fuel a new, high-end horologist's image.
Take the G-shocks: they're even cheaper than Lineage, but same specs if not higher, bar the analog display.


----------



## Fergfour

The Osh is titanium as well and Casio's titanium models are always more $$.


----------



## warsh

PanKorop said:


> The Oshi are 100% made in Japan, hand-polished and double-checked by their best watchmakers. The attention to minute, expensive finish details, refined or exotic materials is what makes your three-hander special.
> Also, they may be a lab: test the market (JDM always a lab, any brand) and some innovations. Meanwhile high prices finance the research, and fuel a new, high-end horologist's image.
> Take the G-shocks: they're even cheaper than Lineage, but same specs if not higher, bar the analog display.


PanKorop: Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense (mostly).



Fergfour said:


> The Osh is titanium as well and Casio's titanium models are always more $$.


Fergfour: Yes, that makes sense. In fact the Oceanus is by far the lightest watch I own. I remember first picking it up and being sure they had sent me an empty-case display model by mistake since it weighted almost nothing. Yet another reason why it's such a great grab and go......

- - - Updated - - -



PanKorop said:


> The Oshi are 100% made in Japan, hand-polished and double-checked by their best watchmakers. The attention to minute, expensive finish details, refined or exotic materials is what makes your three-hander special.
> Also, they may be a lab: test the market (JDM always a lab, any brand) and some innovations. Meanwhile high prices finance the research, and fuel a new, high-end horologist's image.
> Take the G-shocks: they're even cheaper than Lineage, but same specs if not higher, bar the analog display.


PanKorop: Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense (mostly).



Fergfour said:


> The Osh is titanium as well and Casio's titanium models are always more $$.


Fergfour: Yes, that makes sense. In fact the Oceanus is by far the lightest watch I own. I remember first picking it up and being sure they had sent me an empty-case display model by mistake since it weighted almost nothing. Yet another reason why it's such a great grab and go......


----------



## warsh

PanKorop said:


> The Oshi are 100% made in Japan, hand-polished and double-checked by their best watchmakers. The attention to minute, expensive finish details, refined or exotic materials is what makes your three-hander special.
> Also, they may be a lab: test the market (JDM always a lab, any brand) and some innovations. Meanwhile high prices finance the research, and fuel a new, high-end horologist's image.
> Take the G-shocks: they're even cheaper than Lineage, but same specs if not higher, bar the analog display.


Sorry, one more question: can u use regular straps on that lineage? The proprietary strap is one of the only flaws on the Oceanus 100.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

warsh said:


> Sorry, one more question: can u use regular straps on that lineage? The proprietary strap is one of the only flaws on the Oceanus 100.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, check my first post on the Lineage. I insist, and show, I changed the bracelet for a standard 20mm strap, and believe it belongs there.
Also, if you like the OCS-100, give it a try with its bracelet as, here I insist again, they're thoughtfully paired and grow on you. The flaw is just on the paper, not at all on the wrist.

Btw, and I would say that about many other manufactured goods: if you half like it, then don't buy it! This motto holds double true for luxury, or borderline such, products. Or even non maufactured, non products, non for sale, like life mates...

(Bullanus! I promised it was my last post on the Lineage, and here it goes snowball. Got already a full eight bits dropped in the jar...)


----------



## Rocket1991

I been eying and suggesting Lineage models on occasion. Top models seem to be very well made and i really love how thin they are. Casio probably limited most models to the steel case to differentiate line from Oceanus. 
But still they are very impressive. Also in a logic of thin and technologically advanced Casio they strike vibe of 80-s. Which again is huge plus in my eyes.


----------



## kubr1ck

PanKorop said:


> Please allow a slightly heretic intrusion: a poor man's Oshi-ansu (neh?), with its case back stamped (not engraved) "Cased in China".
> 
> View attachment 13387857
> 
> 
> While I love my OCS-100, I wanted a modern alternative to my scratched and beaten, hand-wound Speedmaster MkII. So, moderate size, weight and height, reliable, and anything but a busy multicoloured, circus dial. I said Speedo, not Daytona or Tag. The bigger Oceanus models, with all the complications, were tempting, but maybe a bit busy for my liking.
> 
> On the paper, the LIW-M700D-2AJF did it all. _Now one's gotta admit that "Daytona" sounds better, but Casio may have an wee bit of an issue with names. At least, "Lineage" is not poorly coined at all._
> 
> So, the specs:
> 39.5 mm case (with as without the pushers), stainless steel;
> black (or in the option I chose, night-blue) uncluttered symetrical dial, white hands and markers;
> 11.5 mm thick, well-curved lugs, spreading 46.5;
> 10 atm proof;
> sapphire flat crystal;
> Multi-Band 6;
> Tough Solar;
> Stainless steel.


Great looking watch, and I love that strap design. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TonyHancock

Hi, been doing some research on getting getting an additional watch that has atomic time keeping capabilities, I have an OCW-S1400-1AJF, and quite like it and had it for over six years. I stopped wearing the OCW-S1400-1AJF when I purchased a Citizen Attesa watch approx. three to four years ago, but recently started wearing it again and just amazed on the finishing of it. I was hesitant on getting an additional radio controlled watch because been having trouble sync'ing the Oceanus previously, but then I discovered the JJY Simulator, and now if I can't sync my watches, I can just use the JJY Simulator, and it works great!! Further, I considered the GPS watches from Seiko/Citizen/Casio Oceanus, but then realized how thick and big they are, and might not work for me.

Then I decided that I want to get a black manta watch and looking at purchasing one of the OCW-S2400, OCW-S3000 and OCW-S3400 in black.

I really like the OCW-S2400B because it has a similar size to the OCW-S1400 that I have. I thought the OCW-S1400 looks right based on my wrist and arm size, as it looks proportional.

OCW-S1400 - Size 47.2 × 42.4 × 10.9 mm / 90g
OCW-S2400 - Size 47.6 × 42.6 × 11.7 mm / 89g
OCW-S3001 - Size 47.6 × 42.7 × 11.8 mm / 90g
OCW-S3400 - Size 49 × 43.6 × 10.7 mm / 87g

I know the S3000 or S3001 is the most popular from reading this forum because of its 6 motors, and can operate I believe from three time zones and I believe can independently adjust each of those dials to be a chronograph and such. But I wasn't too into the dial layout, and preferred the dual time layout on the S1400 or S2400 that included 24 hour indicators.

The S3400 looks great, and quite thin, but the size when I saw it on some people's wrist, it just didn't look proportional.

I was wondering what people's opinion would be on these models and whether anyone had all three of these models and have some high resolution photos of them to see the finishing differences? If you have a S2400B (black version) or S3001B (black version) in very high resolution, that would be awesome, as I searched and can't really find anything.

Further, wondering if anybody know the main difference between S3400 vs S3000 in terms of their design? It seems like the S3400 is an upgrade of the S1400/S2400 versions.

Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Hi, been doing some research on getting getting an additional watch that has atomic time keeping capabilities, I have an OCW-S1400-1AJF, and quite like it and had it for over six years. I stopped wearing the OCW-S1400-1AJF when I purchased a Citizen Attesa watch approx. three to four years ago, but recently started wearing it again and just amazed on the finishing of it. I was hesitant on getting an additional radio controlled watch because been having trouble sync'ing the Oceanus previously, but then I discovered the JJY Simulator, and now if I can't sync my watches, I can just use the JJY Simulator, and it works great!! Further, I considered the GPS watches from Seiko/Citizen/Casio Oceanus, but then realized how thick and big they are, and might not work for me.

Then I decided that I want to get a black manta watch and looking at purchasing one of the OCW-S2400, OCW-S3000 and OCW-S3400 in black.

I really like the OCW-S2400B because it has a similar size to the OCW-S1400 that I have. I thought the OCW-S1400 looks right based on my wrist and arm size, as it looks proportional.

OCW-S1400 - Size 47.2 × 42.4 × 10.9 mm / 90g
OCW-S2400 - Size 47.6 × 42.6 × 11.7 mm / 89g
OCW-S3001 - Size 47.6 × 42.7 × 11.8 mm / 90g
OCW-S3400 - Size 49 × 43.6 × 10.7 mm / 87g

I know the S3000 or S3001 is the most popular from reading this forum because of its 6 motors, and can operate I believe from three time zones and I believe can independently adjust each of those dials to be a chronograph and such. But I wasn't too into the dial layout, and preferred the dual time layout on the S1400 or S2400 that included 24 hour indicators.

The S3400 looks great, and quite thin, but the size when I saw it on some people's wrist, it just didn't look proportional.

I was wondering what people's opinion would be on these models and whether anyone had all three of these models and have some high resolution photos of them to see the finishing differences? If you have a S2400B (black version) or S3001B (black version) in very high resolution, that would be awesome, as I searched and can't really find anything.

Further, wondering if anybody know the main difference between S3400 vs S3000 in terms of their design? It seems like the S3400 is an upgrade of the S1400/S2400 versions.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyHancock

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Fergfour

Good back to Oceanus  Love the 1400 Tony, that's on my shortlist.


----------



## TonyHancock

I started to notice the trend..

S2000 S3000 S4000 are usually two subdials that are vertical position. 

S1400 S2400 S3400 are usually dual time, and a diagonal sub-dial positions.


----------



## Fergfour

These might have been posted elsewhere, the OCW S4000S (150 pieces) and OCW S4000C (1500 pieces). Pretty fancy stuff.

https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/oceanus/ocw-s4000.html


----------



## s.srivatsan

Finally! An awesome Oceanus Thread! I'm in love with my S100 and it really killed off (at least partially) my love for most other watches like my Seiko Presage/monster/Bambino etc. I only wish their GPS models were thinner: Most of them are 14mm and up in thickness. That's not very dressy. Plus I also wish Oceanus came with a traditional world time (simultaneous display of time worldwide, as opposed to switching via the crown) like my vintage Hamilton. That would be a dream come true!


----------



## Fergfour

Wearing my S100 today too  Lately I've been mulling over getting a different variant, maybe the all black, or the one with the blue dial. Problem is I like them all (except the one with the roman numeral indices).


----------



## kubr1ck

An *OCW-G2000-1AJF* swam over from Japan today. I found it flopping about on my desk at work.

Here are some photos.

















I like how the blue leather box opens in the shape of a wave. Nice touch, Casio. |>

















The Japanese seller, Yamatonadesiko, included this lovely polishing cloth. They tryin' to hook me in for life, ain't they? ;-)









But back to the unboxing....









Hard to tell in the photos, but this bad boy has a domed sapphire crystal that plays lovely tricks with the light.









I've heard of tri-date windows, but a tri-2nd timezone window? You _go_, Casio. You just do whatever the hell you want. :-d









That blue ring around the dial is a killer touch.









Obligatory wrist shot.

















There's whole lot goin' on with this caseback. That's what happens when you have a threesome of MB6 + Bluetooth + GPS. Talk about overengineered. ;-)

















Thanks for reading my drivel, my friends. Hope you enjoyed the photos at least. :-!


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> An *OCW-G2000-1AJF* swam over from Japan today. I found it flopping about on my desk at work.
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> View attachment 13393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 13393489
> 
> 
> I like how the blue leather box opens in the shape of a wave. Nice touch, Casio. |>
> 
> View attachment 13393493
> 
> 
> View attachment 13393495
> 
> 
> The Japanese seller, Yamatonadesiko, included this lovely polishing cloth. They tryin' to hook me in for life, ain't they? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13393499
> 
> 
> But back to the unboxing....
> 
> View attachment 13393503
> 
> 
> Hard to tell in the photos, but this bad boy has a domed sapphire crystal that plays lovely tricks with the light.
> 
> View attachment 13393505
> 
> 
> I've heard of tri-date windows, but a tri-2nd timezone window? You _go_, Casio. You just do whatever the hell you want. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13393509
> 
> 
> That blue ring around the dial is a killer touch.
> 
> View attachment 13393511
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 13393513
> 
> 
> View attachment 13393515
> 
> 
> There's whole lot goin' on with this caseback. That's what happens when you have a threesome of MB6 + Bluetooth + GPS. Talk about overengineered. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13393517
> 
> 
> View attachment 13393521
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading my drivel, my friends. Hope you enjoyed the photos at least. :-!


Congrats. That one is a real looker.

BTW, some of the Citizen models have that triple time zone window, like this Promaster Sky BY0080-57E.


----------



## FarmeR57

So very nice, Kubrick. Enjoy


----------



## Fumy

Here is my oceanus ocw1200 limited edition.
I really like the deep blue color and gold index tone. 
Very happy to have this watch.


----------



## Fumy

Another pic of my oceanus.


----------



## harald-hans

Very cool ... 

Here is one to buy from the 500 limitited pieces ...

http://www.japan-onlinestore.com/casio/OCEANUS/OCW-G1200C-2AJF

This model have the "Monsha coating" ...

https://casiowatchparts.com/news/oceanus-ocw-g1200-image-monsha-coating/


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> An *OCW-G2000-1AJF* swam over from Japan today. I found it flopping about on my desk at work.
> 
> Thanks for reading my drivel, my friends. Hope you enjoyed the photos at least. :-!


Beautiful! Thanks for the eye candy and congrats!


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## SpaceCadet65

This just in from Japan. Well, not exactly... When it arrived, I sent it to Patrick Marlett at the Take Time Youtube channel so he could do a live unboxing and a two part review. The first part is here:






The second part will be out on Friday. I just got the watch back last night and it's the first time on my wrist today. Love it so far. The thing that surprised me is that the applied indices that are anodized in shiny blue tend to sparkle, sending out tiny blue flashes as I move in the light. It's striking, but I'm not sure if it's too blingy. Will see how it grows on me.


----------



## kubr1ck

Nice to see a real Oceanus footprint on F17. These are beautiful watches that show off another side of Casio and what they're capable off. They can be bold and brutish, but refined and classy as well.


----------



## PanKorop

SpaceCadet65 said:


> I just got the watch back last night and it's the first time on my wrist today. Love it so far. The thing that surprised me is that the applied indices that are anodized in shiny blue tend to sparkle, sending out tiny blue flashes as I move in the light. It's striking, but I'm not sure if it's too blingy. Will see how it grows on me.
> 
> View attachment 13394185


These blue fireworks were the reason I shied away from this watch until I stumbled on a black bezel version, with silver indices - now my daily beater.
Now, the usual model, for someone with blue eyes not hazel nor green, probably wears ok. I'll dare say "brilliantly" ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Got a couple of 22mm Erikas straps the other day (like harold-hans has been posting) to try on my Oceanus pieces. I like them but they are a tiny bit too big for any of mine which all have 21mm lugs. I was hoping 1mm extra woudn't be that noticeable but they do bunch up ever so slightly near the lugs. Now I either hold onto them, see if she'll exchange and wait another month to try 20mm, or see if anyone might be interested....


----------



## Facelessman

I prefer to use 18 mm over 20 mm nato on a watch with 19mm lug width. But that's just me some prefer to use wider strap. But I think 1mm is noticable. Why don't u hold on to this one a little longer and order 20mm to try and compare then u can keep one that you like and let another one go?


----------



## GaryK30

Fergfour said:


> Got a couple of 22mm Erikas straps the other day (like harold-hans has been posting) to try on my Oceanus pieces. I like them but they are a tiny bit too big for any of mine which all have 21mm lugs. I was hoping 1mm extra woudn't be that noticeable but they do bunch up ever so slightly near the lugs. Now I either hold onto them, see if she'll exchange and wait another month to try 20mm, or see if anyone might be interested....
> 
> View attachment 13397653


On a watch with an odd lug width, I prefer using a strap that is 1mm wider rather than one that is 1mm narrower, because I don't like seeing the ends of the spring bars showing with the narrower strap.

I have this issue with three of my four Citizens, which use a 23mm lug width. For two of the three, which are dive watches, I finally found some good 23mm NATO straps (Zuludiver 178). I had been using 24mm NATO straps, but with these the edges of the strap would slightly cover the inner edges of the lugs.


----------



## Fergfour

Facelessman said:


> I prefer to use 18 mm over 20 mm nato on a watch with 19mm lug width. But that's just me some prefer to use wider strap. But I think 1mm is noticable. Why don't u hold on to this one a little longer and order 20mm to try and compare then u can keep one that you like and let another one go?


Most likely I will try 20 because I like the look and feel overall of the material. The thing with these is they seem a little bigger than 22mm according to my measurements so perhaps a 20mm would follow suit and be just right.


----------



## wraithji

Didnt notice there is an official thread for oceanus.

Here goes my haul

My first time here posting, as i haven't seen anyone post on this model of Oceanus.

Would like to share with you all

CASIO OCEANUS Manta OCW-S4000C-1AJF Made in Japan

Worldwide limited - 1,500 unit

EDO-KIRIKO 江戸切子
-JAPANESE CUT GLASS TECHNIQUE-
A traditional technique innovates elegant style.

Sallaz polishing
Parts of the case and band are carefully hand-polished by artisans.

Mobile link/ Blouetooth
Crystal: Dual Curved Sapphire with anti-reflective coating
Case&Bracelet: TIC Titanium/ TIC = Titanium Carbide Coating
Water resistant 10 ATM
Solar Battery
Neo bright luminous 
Atomic wave, JP, US, EU & China/ World Time: 29 cities
Battery power indicator/ Power Saving
Auto-calendar
1/1-second stopwatch
Size:48.3×43.3×11.4mm
Weight:87g
Wrist size max 20cm/ 7.9in

2 of the photos is taken from Seiyajapan.com which i bought the watch from.

































- - - Updated - - -

Didnt notice there is an official thread for oceanus.

Here goes my haul

My first time here posting, as i haven't seen anyone post on this model of Oceanus.

Would like to share with you all

CASIO OCEANUS Manta OCW-S4000C-1AJF Made in Japan

Worldwide limited - 1,500 unit

EDO-KIRIKO 江戸切子
-JAPANESE CUT GLASS TECHNIQUE-
A traditional technique innovates elegant style.

Sallaz polishing
Parts of the case and band are carefully hand-polished by artisans.

Mobile link/ Blouetooth
Crystal: Dual Curved Sapphire with anti-reflective coating
Case&Bracelet: TIC Titanium/ TIC = Titanium Carbide Coating
Water resistant 10 ATM
Solar Battery
Neo bright luminous 
Atomic wave, JP, US, EU & China/ World Time: 29 cities
Battery power indicator/ Power Saving
Auto-calendar
1/1-second stopwatch
Size:48.3×43.3×11.4mm
Weight:87g
Wrist size max 20cm/ 7.9in

2 of the photos is taken from Seiyajapan.com which i bought the watch from.


----------



## harald-hans

Really cool ...


----------



## kubr1ck

wraithji said:


> Didnt notice there is an official thread for oceanus.
> 
> Here goes my haul
> 
> My first time here posting, as i haven't seen anyone post on this model of Oceanus.
> 
> Would like to share with you all
> 
> CASIO OCEANUS Manta OCW-S4000C-1AJF Made in Japan
> 
> Worldwide limited - 1,500 unit
> 
> EDO-KIRIKO 江戸切子
> -JAPANESE CUT GLASS TECHNIQUE-
> A traditional technique innovates elegant style.
> 
> Sallaz polishing
> Parts of the case and band are carefully hand-polished by artisans.
> 
> Mobile link/ Blouetooth
> Crystal: Dual Curved Sapphire with anti-reflective coating
> Case&Bracelet: TIC Titanium/ TIC = Titanium Carbide Coating
> Water resistant 10 ATM
> Solar Battery
> Neo bright luminous
> Atomic wave, JP, US, EU & China/ World Time: 29 cities
> Battery power indicator/ Power Saving
> Auto-calendar
> 1/1-second stopwatch
> Size:48.3×43.3×11.4mm
> Weight:87g
> Wrist size max 20cm/ 7.9in
> 
> 2 of the photos is taken from Seiyajapan.com which i bought the watch from.
> 
> View attachment 13399959


Stunning piece. Thanks for sharing. That bezel is killer!


----------



## wraithji

Later let me take some photos compare with S100, as S100 is my first timepiece ever bought. S4000C is the 2nd one, which after i saw it, most japan stores has nearly sold out and end of production in the Casio website.


----------



## Fergfour

wraithji said:


> Later let me take some photos compare with S100, as S100 is my first timepiece ever bought. S4000C is the 2nd one, which after i saw it, most japan stores has nearly sold out and end of production in the Casio website.


The S100 is great, but the S4000C is in another realm entirely! I noticed there are 6 of them up for auction on Yahoo, starting at 220,000 yen. My guess is, like many limited Casio's, people snatched them up with the intention of making a profit, because why in the world would you ever part with such a beauty.
It's interesting to me that the S100 is the first watch you ever bought. Out of all the available watch brands in the world, you chose Casio. And out of all the different Casio models, you chose the OCW-S100. I think that's awesome.


----------



## Fergfour

When I started the Oceanus thread I mentioned a recent purchase, the OCW S1000BJ. It finally arrived last night. The bracelet is too small for me so for the time being it's on a leather. I posted some info and links about it in the first post so I won't repeat all that, just pics:


----------



## wraithji

Yeah, I think S4000S was amazing too, but too bad, didnt managed to snatch that one. if have, would have go for it.

yeap, Casio has been a brand since my childhood. But i never wear a watch until i was 28 lol...as i thought phone can just replace it. until one day when my gf just ask me get a watch then i start finding it, I know seiko have get automatic watch but when saw everyday few seconds different i was like, my watch is for time purpose. hence i need it to be as accurate as possible. I nearly bought Timex but mostly Timex watch more on casual watch. I like their dial though quite big size with white background.

But when i search search, saw this S100, with Solar energy and the radio reception function, i was pretty blowned away with the technology that casio has develop over the years,

most important for me is still the weight of the watch, my friend has a Grand Seiko Snowflake, but it was so heavy with the spring drive, no doubt its beauty is excellent. but im looking for light weight and accurate watch.

At the end i notice the S100 arent sold in my area and only in Japan,hence i look for those awesome JDM watch online website , come across c-watch.co.jp and seiyajapan.com which give competitive price.

S4000C was when i saw i was like, whao, it was such a beautiful piece of a watch, took me some time to think whether i want to buy or not, as the price is quite a hefty too. at the end due to end of production words in casio website, i decided to go ahead. lolz...you can say is kinda impulse, but yea no regret for the beauty.


----------



## Fergfour

The other package I got yesterday was a spare link for my OCW600 which I was just a tad too tight, and a older catalog just for the hell of it.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> When I started the Oceanus thread I mentioned a recent purchase, the OCW S1000BJ. It finally arrived last night. The bracelet is too small for me so for the time being it's on a leather. I posted some info and links about it in the first post so I won't repeat all that, just pics:
> 
> Look really slick. i love how thin it is!
> Leather suits it well!


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> When I started the Oceanus thread I mentioned a recent purchase, the OCW S1000BJ. It finally arrived last night. The bracelet is too small for me so for the time being it's on a leather. I posted some info and links about it in the first post so I won't repeat all that, just pics:
> 
> View attachment 13400605


Another super clean specimen, Ferg. Love the font of the world time chapter ring. Great looking piece, congrats man!


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I started the Oceanus thread I mentioned a recent purchase, the OCW S1000BJ. It finally arrived last night. The bracelet is too small for me so for the time being it's on a leather. I posted some info and links about it in the first post so I won't repeat all that, just pics:
> 
> Look really slick. i love how thin it is!
> Leather suits it well!
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazingly thin actually, still getting used to it. It's also fairly small at around 42mm including the side button guards. It IS intended to be more of a dress watch so mission accomplished in that regard. I think Oceanus gradually started making thicker, bigger watches as time went on.
> The leather strap will do for now but I'll be looking out for some straps in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Another super clean specimen, Ferg. Love the font of the world time chapter ring. Great looking piece, congrats man!


Thanks kub, it's pure class for sure, as many Oceanus are. Good observation rgd the font, I also like the 5 radio tower locations and frequency above the appropriate locations. Also, if you didn't notice it has a 12-sided outer bezel ring which is an interesting touch.


----------



## James142

Oceanus by the ocean


----------



## Fergfour

Oceanus by an Oceanus motel


----------



## Fergfour

Pulled the trigger on an OCW T400TB today. Assuming it will arrive in a couple weeks. I've always liked anadigi's and have considered some of the dual lcd MRG's but they're usually out of my $ comfort zone. I don't feel I'm compromising on quality going with the Osh.









P.S. I'm head over heels with my OCW T410TB so these two will satisfy my anadigi itch and make a great pair.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Pulled the trigger on an OCW T400TB today. Assuming it will arrive in a couple weeks. I've always liked anadigi's and have considered some of the dual lcd MRG's but they're usually out of my $ comfort zone. I don't feel I'm compromising on quality going with the Osh.
> 
> View attachment 13404555
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm head over heels with my OCW T410TB so these two will satisfy my anadigi itch and make a great pair.
> 
> View attachment 13404577


Congratulations! I am seriously like looks of these two. As proud owner of Seiko SNJ007 i totally dig quality built analog digital watch in all can wear it size. These watches are really special and in a way it like Audi RS6 sportwagon next to let say Cadillac Escalade.


----------



## Fergfour

Had a feeling you'd like them Rocket. These anadigi's are the business. "Elegance, Technology" one could say?


----------



## harald-hans

Is this a nice blue dial ? Yeah ...


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## wraithji

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 13408769


Looking good for this one, i figures out, Oceanus model normally really need the sunlight to have a great view of it. I always feel i just want to walk out the house just to give a good glance of it, make me feel walking outdoor more...


----------



## Fergfour

Here's one that hasn't been posted yet in this thread, the OCW P500TDJ from late 2008, early 2009. It's part of Casio's "Cachalot" series, which include any with a "P" in the model (P100, P500, P600, P1000, etc). Cachalot is what many countries call the Sperm Whale, something to do with "tooth" which other large whale do not have. Obviously, Casio keeping with the Ocean theme here.

The P500 has more of a rugged, divers look to it than many Oceanus models do. It's about 13mm thick, a little more if you count the raised bezel notches. 46mm wide. The bezel is one-way 60 click with a lume dot. I often use these kind of bezels for basic timing. It's titanium with sapphire of course and they upped the water resistance to 200M which you no longer see in Oceanus today. It has a Ti bracelet and no center lug so you can swap it out with your strap of choice. I have it on a Bonetto natural rubber. World time, alarm, power save, yacht timer, stopwatch, 24hr subdial. I really like the variety Oceanus had/has, from divers to dressy, anadigi, you name it. Some pics:













nice metallic blue logo and large seconds hand, red/blue on the subdial













curved crystal, black button with Osh logo













made in Japan, multiband 5







look at those details on the dial!


----------



## Rocket1991

Looks good. At 200m WR it still modest in thickness.


----------



## Torvec

My Cachalot that I've had for at least a year and some change now. Admittedly I don't wear it that often but it is a very nice dress watch for sure. Super light too thanks to the titanium build.


----------



## Fergfour

Torvec said:


> My Cachalot that I've had for at least a year and some change now. Admittedly I don't wear it that often but it is a very nice dress watch for sure. Super light too thanks to the titanium build.


The P1000 is great I have the same version. A few things I like about it are that it's not too large, you have the option to use any strap you want, and the uncluttered dial. I don't need a compass that often but I always try to use it at least once whenever I wear it.


----------



## Fergfour

Got this one a few months ago, the OCW P600TB. I originally posted it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-ocw-p600tb-unboxing-4737511.html
but felt it belonged in this thread. The P600 is part of the "Cachalot" series and these came out in 2010. It's the only black metal Casio I own. I love the orange and blue in combo with the black, very different. One-way 60 click bezel too. 
Here are some different pics from those in my original post above:


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Got this one a few months ago, the OCW P600TB. I originally posted it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-ocw-p600tb-unboxing-4737511.html
> but felt it belonged in this thread. The P600 is part of the "Cachalot" series and these came out in 2010. It's the only black metal Casio I own. I love the orange and blue in combo with the black, very different. One-way 60 click bezel too.
> Here are some different pics from those in my original post above:
> 
> View attachment 13416587


Beautiful piece. Thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## Hammermountain

Fergfour said:


> Got this one a few months ago, the OCW P600TB. I originally posted it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-ocw-p600tb-unboxing-4737511.html
> but felt it belonged in this thread. The P600 is part of the "Cachalot" series and these came out in 2010. It's the only black metal Casio I own. I love the orange and blue in combo with the black, very different. One-way 60 click bezel too.
> Here are some different pics from those in my original post above:
> 
> View attachment 13416573
> 
> 
> View attachment 13416577
> 
> 
> View attachment 13416581
> 
> 
> View attachment 13416583
> 
> 
> View attachment 13416587


This is stunning. Like, I need to start looking for one.... Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## thegreatgumbino

This is a great thread. I am not a watch guy, necessarily. My first decent and only watch is a Casio G-Shock GW-7900B. That said, I have lusted over the Oceanus line for many, many years. Hoping to purchase one in the near future. Being able to admire all the watches posted in this thread is a great help. The S100 will probably be my first, but with so many beautiful options, it's really hard to choose.


----------



## Fergfour

thegreatgumbino said:


> This is a great thread. I am not a watch guy, necessarily. My first decent and only watch is a Casio G-Shock GW-7900B. That said, I have lusted over the Oceanus line for many, many years. Hoping to purchase one in the near future. Being able to admire all the watches posted in this thread is a great help. The S100 will probably be my first, but with so many beautiful options, it's really hard to choose.


The S100 is probably your most economical option, although certain used/older models are relatively cheap compared with more recent Oceanus models.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> The S100 is probably your most economical option, although certain used/older models are relatively cheap compared with more recent Oceanus models.


As some put it, the S100 and its siblings (T100?) could pass as the poor man's Oshi-Ansu, which it is not. It is the only dressy/business one. Sports watch vs dressed-up watch is a choice before price challenge.


----------



## Fergfour

I agree there's nothing cheap or poor when it comes to the quality of the S100. It just happens to be one of the least expensive to the consumer. I feel the S100 is more dressy than the T100, but, I also feel that the S100 (and the T100) can be worn in just about any situation, not just dress up time.


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-G2000*. Today's wrist shot.


----------



## King8888

I was planning to buy the G2000G from a seller in US for $1500. When I hit the buy order, he said it was out of stock. Now he raised the price to $1729. Damn, I guess I will not never get an Oceanus. Sometimes I really hate those JDM watch sellers, they tend to jack up the price ridiculously. They either cover the cost by raising the price up or post a ridiculous shipping fee, $173 for a G2000 or G1200.


----------



## Fergfour

$173 for shipping? $30-ish is common for EMS from Japan, maybe they are adding on insurance or something?


----------



## King8888

Fergfour said:


> $173 for shipping? $30-ish is common for EMS from Japan, maybe they are adding on insurance or something?


well, even with insurance and etc, $100 would be max. From the same seller, $128 shipping for a $428 S100.

Do anyone of us know any discount watch sellers in Osaka or Tokyo? I am planning to go there this October. My sister just visited a watch seller in Osaka (dont remember the name), they sell a G2000G for 235000JPY above MSRP of 230000JPY. Fcking crazy.


----------



## King8888

King8888 said:


> I was planning to buy the G2000G from a seller in US for $1500. When I hit the buy order, he said it was out of stock. Now he raised the price to $1729. Damn, I guess I will not never get an Oceanus. Sometimes I really hate those JDM watch sellers, they tend to jack up the price ridiculously. They either cover the cost by raising the price up or post a ridiculous shipping fee, $173 for a G2000 or G1200.


i really dont know how do their business survive if they jack up the price like that, inventory will just stay there. How do they make profit to maintain the business?


----------



## Fergfour

I have a thing for green on a watch dial. I went out of my way to snag the old MRG 121TS, MRG 130TR, and MRG 210T Jazzy edition because I'm drawn to their green dials.
Fast forward to Oceanus. I got the OCW T410TD-1 previously and I love it's anadigi design, and I knew from research that they made a -3 version with green highlights, but I never saw one at auction before and wasn't sure I ever would. Until today! Needless to say I jumped on it. Looking forward to this one. Actually might look nice on a strap with green stitching too. Some random internet pics:


----------



## kevio

kubr1ck said:


> *OCW-G2000*. Today's wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 13418259


Beautiful watch kubr1ck! Since it's designated with a "G" in the model number, I assume that it's a GPS watch? The airplane mode indicator implies that it is.


----------



## kubr1ck

kevio said:


> Beautiful watch kubr1ck! Since it's designated with a "G" in the model number, I assume that it's a GPS watch? The airplane mode indicator implies that it is.


Good guess, kevster. MB6 + Bluetooth + GPS. A bit overkill, but still cool.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> I have a thing for green on a watch dial. I went out of my way to snag the old MRG 121TS, MRG 130TR, and MRG 210T Jazzy edition because I'm drawn to their green dials.
> Fast forward to Oceanus. I got the OCW T410TD-1 previously and I love it's anadigi design, and I knew from research that they made a -3 version with green highlights, but I never saw one at auction before and wasn't sure I ever would. Until today! Needless to say I jumped on it. Looking forward to this one. Actually might look nice on a strap with green stitching too. Some random internet pics:


Nice find! I do have a foible for green, too.
It's even strange that the Oshi-ansu range now limits itself to steel blue shades. The Oceans can paint themselves green, teal... A menacing purplish slate, if seen from my window today. I'd buy a greenish Oshi three-hander any time.


----------



## nkwatchy

PanKorop said:


> Nice find! I do have a foible for green, too.
> It's even strange that the Oshi-ansu range now limits itself to steel blue shades. The Oceans can paint themselves green, teal... A menacing purplish slate, if seen from my window today. I'd buy a greenish Oshi three-hander any time.


Here you go. I knew I'd seen some somewhere recently!OCW-G1100-1A2JF on the left and OCW-S3400E-1AJF on the right (limited to 500 apparently).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

S100 fans out there. I think the S100-1 is the most common/popular but what do you think of the other models? I like them all pretty much except the roman numeral version.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> S100 fans out there. I think the S100-1 is the most common/popular but what do you think of the other models? I like them all pretty much except the roman numeral version.
> 
> View attachment 13428195
> View attachment 13428199


One of these two. The black bezel one is not that jet black in reality; more anthracite, smokey, and the dial same - very dark grey, not bluish at all. Imho, it blends in with the grey titanium. I say this because it's on my wrist, as the daily beater. Its only blue details are the sapphire rim, and the Oshi swoosh wave. So it wears more neutral, at ease with any dress colour.


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> I have a thing for green on a watch dial. I went out of my way to snag the old MRG 121TS, MRG 130TR, and MRG 210T Jazzy edition because I'm drawn to their green dials.
> Fast forward to Oceanus. I got the OCW T410TD-1 previously and I love it's anadigi design, and I knew from research that they made a -3 version with green highlights, but I never saw one at auction before and wasn't sure I ever would. Until today! Needless to say I jumped on it. Looking forward to this one. Actually might look nice on a strap with green stitching too. Some random internet pics:
> 
> View attachment 13427047
> View attachment 13427049
> View attachment 13427051
> View attachment 13427053


The green ring and hue on the digital display make it a really stylish watch. Congratulations of tracking it down! I also happen to like green on dial (see my Astron).


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> One of these two. The black bezel one is not that jet black in reality; more anthracite, smokey, and the dial same - very dark grey, not bluish at all. Imho, it blends in with the grey titanium. I say this because it's on my wrist, as the daily beater. Its only blue details are the sapphire rim, and the Oshi swoosh wave. So it wears more neutral, at ease with any dress colour.


That one with the dark bezel would be my first preference, if I could only find a used one. I'm drawn to the light blue pearl as well, but I wish I could see it in person. I can't decide if it looks too "feminine" or not? I've never had a watch with that coloring before.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> I have a thing for green on a watch dial. I went out of my way to snag the old MRG 121TS, MRG 130TR, and MRG 210T Jazzy edition because I'm drawn to their green dials.
> Fast forward to Oceanus. I got the OCW T410TD-1 previously and I love it's anadigi design, and I knew from research that they made a -3 version with green highlights, but I never saw one at auction before and wasn't sure I ever would. Until today! Needless to say I jumped on it. Looking forward to this one. Actually might look nice on a strap with green stitching too. Some random internet pics:
> 
> View attachment 13427047
> View attachment 13427049
> View attachment 13427051
> View attachment 13427053


Stunning !


----------



## Rocket1991

I like blue and black pvd S100 too.
White with blue hands i need to see in person.
With blue pearl i am not sure abut it. It may be good but again personal encounter is must.


----------



## Sid_Mac

I just ordered the OCW-T150_2AJF! (from a Japanese vendor through Amazon). According the Casio Japan website, it has Zaratsu polishing. Titanium case and bracelet, Sapphire crystal, solar powered, MB6, world time, 10 ATM water resistance. A lot of great features for the price, and I really like the look of this one. Now to be patient and wait for delivery.


----------



## nkwatchy

Fergfour said:


> That one with the dark bezel would be my first preference, if I could only find a used one. I'm drawn to the light blue pearl as well, but I wish I could see it in person. I can't decide if it looks too "feminine" or not? I've never had a watch with that coloring before.
> 
> View attachment 13428255


I don't think it looks too feminine. It has enough texture and details that the pearl bits accents the watch rather than take centre stage IMO.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

nkwatchy said:


> I don't think it looks too feminine. It has enough texture and details that the pearl bits accents the watch rather than take centre stage IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The more I look at it the more I like it! I also like the very subtle orange seconds hand tip and "utc"


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it! I also like the very subtle orange seconds hand tip and "utc"


Same orange hand tip, utc, on the gray one with dark bezel, btw.


----------



## kevio

kubr1ck said:


> Good guess, kevster. MB6 + Bluetooth + GPS. A bit overkill, but still cool.
> 
> View attachment 13427665


Overkill? Nah! More is more! Besides, it's better than being off by a few seconds everyday.


----------



## Fergfour

kevio said:


> Overkill? Nah! More is more! Besides, it's better than being off by a few seconds everyday.


Especially if the radio tower is dismantled  At least you still have BT and GPS.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Especially if the radio tower is dismantled  At least you still have BT and GPS.


Or as some on F17 seem to think, Bluetooth is doomed to become outdated technology any day now. :roll:

God forbid some day I might have to manually adjust my own watch! :-x


----------



## Sid_Mac

Joy!
The Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF arrived very quickly from Tokyo (to Philadelphia). Beautiful in person, very happy. I have not yet sized the bracelet or removed any tags.


----------



## kubr1ck

Sid_Mac said:


> Joy!
> The Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF arrived very quickly from Tokyo (to Philadelphia). Beautiful in person, very happy. I have not yet sized the bracelet or removed any tags.
> 
> View attachment 13437699


Gorgeous piece. Just about the cleanest dial I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## Rocket1991

Sid_Mac said:


> Joy!
> The Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF arrived very quickly from Tokyo (to Philadelphia). Beautiful in person, very happy. I have not yet sized the bracelet or removed any tags.
> 
> View attachment 13437699
> 
> Looks stunning. Great work capturing elegance of the watch!


----------



## Sid_Mac

kubr1ck said:


> Gorgeous piece. Just about the cleanest dial I've seen. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Sid_Mac

Rocket1991 said:


> Sid_Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joy!
> The Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF arrived very quickly from Tokyo (to Philadelphia). Beautiful in person, very happy. I have not yet sized the bracelet or removed any tags.
> 
> View attachment 13437699
> 
> Looks stunning. Great work capturing elegance of the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fergfour

Oceanus fans. Analog-digital fans. Have I got the watch for you. Just arrived from Japan after a somewhat agonizing wait, the OCW T400TB. There were 2 other variants in the 400 series, all were from around 2009. MB6, solar, titanium, sapphire. 100 grams. (Haven't cleaned it yet)







Nice black/white color scheme, about 43mm across.







A little less than 13mm thick.







Honestly one of the best negative displays I've ever seen on a Casio. This pic is in a dark hallway and I can still make out the display.















Neobrite blue lume.







Amber led.


----------



## WES51

Question to Oceanus community:

Are the cases made of all metal (Stainless or Titanium) or rather a mixed layer of resin and metal like e.g. MTG?


----------



## PanKorop

WES51 said:


> Question to Oceanus community:
> 
> Are the cases made of all metal (Stainless or Titanium) or rather a mixed layer of resin and metal like e.g. MTG?


afaik, Oceanus: all are titanium w/ surface hardening (except back, maybe steel), made in Japan.
The new cheaper Lineage sub-brand: full steel, but cased in China.


----------



## Fergfour

WES51 said:


> Question to Oceanus community:
> 
> Are the cases made of all metal (Stainless or Titanium) or rather a mixed layer of resin and metal like e.g. MTG?


Except for some of the earliest Oceanus models, all are titanium with sapphire crystal, no resin. Casebacks are titanium. 
Lineage isn't really a new brand. There are several Lineage watches that are titanium (no resin) as well.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Oceanus fans. Analog-digital fans. Have I got the watch for you. Just arrived from Japan after a somewhat agonizing wait, the OCW T400TB. There were 2 other variants in the 400 series, all were from around 2009. MB6, solar, titanium, sapphire. 100 grams. (Haven't cleaned it yet)
> 
> View attachment 13438485
> Nice black/white color scheme, about 43mm across.
> 
> Great watch! It more subtle than later ones yet drool worth!


----------



## yankeexpress

Have this inbound, JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chronograph


----------



## Rocket1991

yankeexpress said:


> Have this inbound, JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chronograph


Nice pick! I like to stress one thing. Among other things i really like how slick they look. Both yours and Freg new 400. Buttons are as flush as they can be and despite lack of G style "macho" vibe it looks like tool, like purposeful thing you really don't want to mess or change. Like great set of wrenches you see in your garage slightly worn off by hours in your hand. Sorry ,if i sound too vague it just i like solid working tools.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Oceanus fans. Analog-digital fans. Have I got the watch for you. Just arrived from Japan after a somewhat agonizing wait, the OCW T400TB. There were 2 other variants in the 400 series, all were from around 2009. MB6, solar, titanium, sapphire. 100 grams. (Haven't cleaned it yet)
> 
> View attachment 13438497


Awesome looking watch, Ferg. That yellow LED is killer. I need to add an ana-digi Oshi to my stable but I'm afraid you've acquired them all! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

yankeexpress said:


> Have this inbound, JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chronograph


Congrats, yankee. That looks killer! Busy dials done right just look like technical marvels. Love the red & blue accents as well.


----------



## Fergfour

yankeexpress said:


> Have this inbound, JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chronograph


Yankee catching the wave with a P500! Congrats. I posted the same in post #138. One of the more "tough" looking Oceanus models with that bezel, yet light on the wrist being titanium. Looking forward to your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Awesome looking watch, Ferg. That yellow LED is killer. I need to add an ana-digi Oshi to my stable but I'm afraid you've acquired them all! ;-)


Do it kub. You have 2 dual display models to choose from with the 400 and 410, and 2 single displays with the 300 and 500. They won't break the bank like some of the more recent Osh either. One thing I didn't mention previously is the beep/alarm is fairly loud in the anadigi's. More so than I expected from a metal watch.


----------



## James142

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13438587


Nice! Reminds me of my 7600D.


----------



## Fergfour

James142 said:


> Nice! Reminds me of my 7600D.
> 
> View attachment 13440589


EXTREMELY similar. Looks like the same movement but I'm not sure it is. The Osh is 5054. I suppose the main difference is the Osh is only 100m and likely does not have the same shock resistance since it's not a G?


----------



## James142

Fergfour said:


> EXTREMELY similar. Looks like the same movement but I'm not sure it is. The Osh is 5054. I suppose the main difference is the Osh is only 100m and likely does not have the same shock resistance since it's not a G?


Yeah, the MRG is module 5163.

I really enjoy the look and functionality of the ana-digi. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

James142 said:


> Yeah, the MRG is module 5163.
> 
> I really enjoy the look and functionality of the ana-digi. :-!


Honestly I've always admired the 7600 but never found one at the right price (cheap enough) for me.


----------



## kubr1ck

Pretty anthracite Oshi.


----------



## Fergfour

The OCW500 was the first Oceanus back in 2004. It was billed as the worlds first metal-cased atomic solar chrono. There are several different versions, one with a leather strap, some with numeric indices, different color chapter rings, etc. They've never been at the top of my list though, but I stumbled across this limited 2006 model and thought it had a very unique style compared to the other 500's with the black bezel and blue/red highlights. I also noticed it's a numbered edition which isn't very common among Oceanus (or Casio in general). The number is engraved on the caseback. 2006 were made for the World cup in that year. It's a fun piece, and $111 for a numbered titanium sapphire Oceanus? No brainer for me.
Here are some internet pics, I'll post again later in the month when I receive it.


----------



## Sid_Mac

Fergfour said:


> The OCW500 was the first Oceanus back in 2004. It was billed as the worlds first metal-cased atomic solar chrono. There are several different versions, one with a leather strap, some with numeric indices, different color chapter rings, etc. They've never been at the top of my list though, but I stumbled across this limited 2006 model and thought it had a very unique style compared to the other 500's with the black bezel and blue/red highlights. I also noticed it's a numbered edition which isn't very common among Oceanus (or Casio in general). The number is engraved on the caseback. 2006 were made for the World cup in that year. It's a fun piece, and $111 for a numbered titanium sapphire Oceanus? No brainer for me.
> Here are some internet pics, I'll post again later in the month when I receive it.
> 
> View attachment 13445329
> 
> View attachment 13445333
> 
> View attachment 13445339
> 
> View attachment 13445341


Wow, $111.00 is a great price, virtually a steal for any Oceanus. Congratulations!


----------



## Fergfour

Sid_Mac said:


> Wow, $111.00 is a great price, virtually a steal for any Oceanus. Congratulations!


I placed a bid for a little more than that and let it ride. I wasn't planning on pushing it further. Could be the looks are polarizing to some, or people are more focused on picking up more recent Osh models.
In general for me, there are times when I can take or leave certain models. But if a special edition differentiates itself enough, and I like the look, it's often enough for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> I placed a bid for a little more than that and let it ride. I wasn't planning on pushing it further. Could be the looks are polarizing to some, or people are more focused on picking up more recent Osh models.
> In general for me, there are times when I can take or leave certain models. But if a special edition differentiates itself enough, and I like the look, it's often enough for me to pull the trigger.


I really like this one! For said bid price i would of bought myself (regardless of financial situation). It really cool watch and very very special. 
I had MTP-1227 and WVQ140BA-5B which i going to fish out of box and post today if i (get enough strength after full day). I really liked cute corckiness of digital readout and absolutely unique character of the watch.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Inkahalo

Got this OCW 600 during the weekend; wasn’t working and got a few scratches but bought it for the fun of it, the person selling it thought it was a regular Casio that run out of battery so asking price was low, I pushed a little bit more and got a heck of a deal.

Let it sit on my window for a whole day and started working (No need for a new battery)!!! Overnight sync also worked like a charm!!!
Blue touches on the hands are really amazing...I’m a happy camper!!!


----------



## Fergfour

Inkahalo said:


> Got this OCW 600 during the weekend; wasn't working and got a few scratches but bought it for the fun of it, the person selling it thought it was a regular Casio that run out of battery so asking price was low, I pushed a little bit more and got a heck of a deal.
> 
> Let it sit on my window for a whole day and started working (No need for a new battery)!!! Overnight sync also worked like a charm!!!
> Blue touches on the hands are really amazing...I'm a happy camper!!!


Congrats! You can always polish or brush the titanium if you feel like it. Good thing is the sapphire will ensure clear legibility for many many years ahead.


----------



## Inkahalo

Fergfour said:


> Congrats! You can always polish or brush the titanium if you feel like it. Good thing is the sapphire will ensure clear legibility for many many years ahead.


Thnak you, yes I will polish the watch in a while.


----------



## Inkahalo

Double Post!!


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> The OCW500 was the first Oceanus back in 2004. It was billed as the worlds first metal-cased atomic solar chrono. There are several different versions, one with a leather strap, some with numeric indices, different color chapter rings, etc. They've never been at the top of my list though, but I stumbled across this limited 2006 model and thought it had a very unique style compared to the other 500's with the black bezel and blue/red highlights. I also noticed it's a numbered edition which isn't very common among Oceanus (or Casio in general). The number is engraved on the caseback. 2006 were made for the World cup in that year. It's a fun piece, and $111 for a numbered titanium sapphire Oceanus? No brainer for me.
> Here are some internet pics, I'll post again later in the month when I receive it.
> 
> View attachment 13445329
> 
> View attachment 13445333
> 
> View attachment 13445339
> 
> View attachment 13445341


Man, this looks amazing. I prefer Arabic numerals on my watches - that is why I like the PRW-6600 so much, among else - and agee that they are quite rare in the Casio lineup. This one is tastefully done. The very recent Citizen CC3067 is suspiciously similar, guess where they got the inspiration...
https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC3067-11L

I especially like the little digital window, makes for much better use of chronograph, world time features.


----------



## Fergfour

Miklos86 said:


> Man, this looks amazing. I prefer Arabic numerals on my watches - that is why I like the PRW-6600 so much, among else - and agee that they are quite rare in the Casio lineup. This one is tastefully done. The very recent Citizen CC3067 is suspiciously similar, guess where they got the inspiration...
> https://citizen.jp/product/promaster/lineup/detail/index.html?seihin_no=CC3067-11L
> 
> I especially like the little digital window, makes for much better use of chronograph, world time features.


You're in luck, there are other non-limited versions of this model with Arabic numerals, and they might be easier to locate than the World Cup model. Google OCW-500DE and/or OCW-500LE.


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> You're in luck, there are other non-limited versions of this model with Arabic numerals, and they might be easier to locate than the World Cup model. Google OCW-500DE and/or OCW-500LE.
> 
> View attachment 13450757
> View attachment 13450761


Thank you the heads up, will do!


----------



## thegreatgumbino

What's the best price and/or best place to order the OCW-S100-1AJF?


----------



## Fergfour

Seiyajapan is a popular site. Cheaper on ebay though.


----------



## Fergfour

P1000 on Ocean blue strap. Waiting on an Erika's strap, it's been over 2 weeks now with no updates though.


----------



## kubr1ck

Almost a month in, the *OCW-G2000-1AJF* is quickly becoming one of my favorites. Just a beautiful dial that is low-key but surprises you in different lighting conditions (like all Oceanus pieces, really). Supremely comfortable on the wrist, not too large, low profile, stunning fit & finish. I also love that it's packed with technology (tough solar, MB6, Bluetooth, GPS) but you couldn't tell from looking at it. Not a cheap watch but worth every penny. |>


----------



## Torvec

Fergfour said:


> P1000 on Ocean blue strap. Waiting on an Erika's strap, it's been over 2 weeks now with no updates though.
> 
> View attachment 13453823


Wow that looks really nice, kind of makes me want to get a strap for mine as well. Where did you get it? Can you post more pics?


----------



## Fergfour

Torvec said:


> Wow that looks really nice, kind of makes me want to get a strap for mine as well. Where did you get it? Can you post more pics?


It's an Ocean Blue Cordura from Clockwork Synergy. They have lighter and darker blue colors but I thought this one matched the Oceanus blue the best. It's tough because the blue shade on the watch varies depending on the light. Nice comfortable soft leather backing. Too dark for good pics at the moment but here's a quick one:


----------



## Miklos86

I have a question about current Oceanus models, figured I'd ask here without starting a new thread:

Is there a current model with backlight? Looking to add a daily wear watch of titanium, DLC coating, and loads of tech, preferably hybrid timekeeping. There are several Oceanus models that fit the description (G1000, G1200, G2000, etc.) and I absolutely love their looks, but none of them appear to have a backlight. I missed that greatly on my Astron and wouldn't buy a daily driver without it. Lume is great, but not real substitute.

Another thing that I'm unsure of is whether the mentioned G-line Oceani have micro-adjustable bracelets. Could anybody enlighten me?

The natural alternative would be the MR-G G1000, but no matter how many times I come back that magnificent beast, it's still too bulky and heavy for everyday wear. 

Many thanks for any recommendation.


----------



## Fergfour

The older anadigi 300, 400, and 410 have lights, I'm not aware of any newer ones having them.


----------



## Fergfour

The Oceanus thread breaks 10,000 views! Okeanos is pleased.


----------



## Fergfour

Guys, there's a rare (one of 300 made) OCW S1350 on Yahoo Japan Auctions right now. Came out in 2010. A little out of my bracket but figured someone here might be keen on it.


----------



## PanKorop

Miklos86 said:


> I have a question about current Oceanus models, figured I'd ask here without starting a new thread:
> 
> Is there a current model with backlight? Looking to add a daily wear watch of titanium, DLC coating, and loads of tech, preferably hybrid timekeeping. There are several Oceanus models that fit the description (G1000, G1200, G2000, etc.) and I absolutely love their looks, but none of them appear to have a backlight. I missed that greatly on my Astron and wouldn't buy a daily driver without it. Lume is great, but not real substitute.
> 
> Another thing that I'm unsure of is whether the mentioned G-line Oceani have micro-adjustable bracelets. Could anybody enlighten me?
> 
> The natural alternative would be the MR-G G1000, but no matter how many times I come back that magnificent beast, it's still too bulky and heavy for everyday wear.
> 
> Many thanks for any recommendation.


Maybe you should look into the Casio *Lineage* line. The entry models like the LCW-M170D series do have most of what you ask for, except the titanium case.
But:
- compact enough
- radio 6-wave control
- sapphire glass
- hybrid display (with black background LCD)
- lume plus illuminating diode
- black coating option. Whether DLC or not beats me.

Also, they have standard lugs, so the ability to use some canvas or leather strap. From my experience, it's solid links bracelets which make steel watches feel heavy on the wrist.
Now alright their cases are non-commital, nothing like the Oshi complex shape. Imho ok for daily beaters.

Generally, the Lineage line, if less distinctive, seems to be quite balanced and comprehensive.


----------



## Fergfour

Did you mean the Lineage line Pankorop? As far as I know, most if not all analog Osh and Lineage do not have a light, the anadigi's do though.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Did you mean the Lineage line Pankorop? As far as I know, most if not all analog Osh and Lineage do not have a light, the anadigi's do though.


My bad. Lineage is what I meant - thanks! 
Will correct to avoid spreading confusius, err confusion :-/

_Corrected: Cmd-F "Edifice" Cmd-R "Lineage" _


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Guys, there's a rare (one of 300 made) OCW S1350 on Yahoo Japan Auctions right now. Came out in 2010. A little out of my bracket but figured someone here might be keen on it.


Nice! I posted about this piece earlier in this thread. It is sick with that mother of pearl face plate. Let's all pitch in and buy one for the group. :-d

Here's a better photo:


----------



## Sir-Guy

PanKorop said:


> Maybe you should look into the Casio *Lineage* line. The entry models like the LCW-M170D series do have most of what you ask for, except the titanium case.
> But:
> - compact enough
> - radio 6-wave control
> - sapphire glass
> - hybrid display (with black background LCD)
> - lume plus illuminating diode
> - black coating option. Whether DLC or not beats me.
> 
> Also, they have standard lugs, so the ability to use some canvas or leather strap. From my experience, it's solid links bracelets which make steel watches feel heavy on the wrist.
> Now alright their cases are non-commital, nothing like the Oshi complex shape. Imho ok for daily beaters.
> 
> Generally, the Lineage line, if less distinctive, seems to be quite balanced and comprehensive.


This is quite a nice post. Concise and informative. Thanks for your work on it! (And I'm not even the OP.)


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> I have a question about current Oceanus models, figured I'd ask here without starting a new thread:
> 
> Is there a current model with backlight? Looking to add a daily wear watch of titanium, DLC coating, and loads of tech, preferably hybrid timekeeping. There are several Oceanus models that fit the description (G1000, G1200, G2000, etc.) and I absolutely love their looks, but none of them appear to have a backlight. I missed that greatly on my Astron and wouldn't buy a daily driver without it. Lume is great, but not real substitute.
> 
> Another thing that I'm unsure of is whether the mentioned G-line Oceani have micro-adjustable bracelets. Could anybody enlighten me?
> 
> The natural alternative would be the MR-G G1000, but no matter how many times I come back that magnificent beast, it's still too bulky and heavy for everyday wear.
> 
> Many thanks for any recommendation.


My OCW-G1000 does not have any type of micro adjustment system, just half links, but my G2000 does, though it only adjusts by about half a link via a sliding mechanism. These watches are so light weight and comfortable though that I didn't have any problems finding a comfortable fit.

None of the model lines you mention have backlights, though this isn't that surprising for analog dials with substantially thinner profiles than MR-Gs.


----------



## Hen®i

PanKorop said:


> Maybe you should look into the Casio *Lineage* line. The entry models like the LCW-M170D series do have most of what you ask for, except the titanium case.
> But:
> - compact enough
> - radio 6-wave control
> - sapphire glass
> - hybrid display (with black background LCD)
> - lume plus illuminating diode
> - black coating option. Whether DLC or not beats me.
> 
> Also, they have standard lugs, so the ability to use some canvas or leather strap. From my experience, it's solid links bracelets which make steel watches feel heavy on the wrist.
> Now alright their cases are non-commital, nothing like the Oshi complex shape. Imho ok for daily beaters.
> 
> Generally, the Lineage line, if less distinctive, seems to be quite balanced and comprehensive.


Here my two Lineage's. Left: LCW300D-1AJF, Right: LCW-M180-7AER. And they are small, 40mm


----------



## Hen®i

Double post[


----------



## PanKorop

Hen[emoji768 said:


> i;46956367]Here mu two Lineage's. Left: LCW300D-1AJF, Right: LCW-M180-7AER


I see the M180 shares the same design flaw as my LIW-M700 chrono (somewhere in the middle of this thread - #85): the raised, "hovering" indexes, keep the minutes and seconds hand tips far from the tick marks scale.
Oh well, not a deal-breaker, and still a keeper...


----------



## Sid_Mac

Hen®i said:


> Here mu two Lineage's. Left: LCW300D-1AJF, Right: LCW-M180-7AER. And they are small, 40mm
> 
> View attachment 13457855


How does the Lineage compare to the Oceanus as far as fit and finish & quality-feel? There are Lineage models that are both titanium and sapphire.


----------



## Fergfour

For the most part Lineage are SS with mineral crystal. There are a few exception like the LIW M610 which is both titanium and sapphire, and a couple models that are either titanium with mineral crystal, or SS with sapphire. Lineage are usually are a bit smaller than Oceanus, although in the mid/late 2000's some Oceanus were on the small side too. Fit/finish/feel is highly subjective and everyone has different opinions on that. I'd like to think Oceanus are a step up in those categories but I just don't have enough hands on with Lineage to judge. I've only had one older titanium lineage and it felt a little cheap and sold it on.


----------



## PanKorop

Being probably of the older guys here, so maybe with more conservative taste, I shy away from the big, multi-dial Oceanus. More objectively, my aging eyes can't decipher all their readings; when those are needed, I flip my iPhone open... So I stick to the gray three-hander S100, while the twilight blue-black Lineage M700 gives me a sportier, though borderline retro, alternative.
Both I find refined in a understated way I haven't seen by most _modern_ Seiko norCitizen.


----------



## Sid_Mac

I found this model on Amazon, having both titanium and sapphire:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IK5YZR...olid=3RUCH8JTYD89F&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Fergfour

As I mentioned there are titanium/sapphire Lineage out there. One other thing I didn't mention before is most Lineage are 50m water resistant, whereas most Oceanus are 100m (some 200). Lineage in general are on the small side. I think the The M170 previously shown has a 39.5mm. It may just be me but the hands always seem a little short and thin as well. I guess they are marketed as a slightly upscale Casio, no-nonsense, business attire watch. If you like the looks and size I say go for it.

Being that this is an Oceanus thread, I'll close out with a couple of of Oceanus versions of the Lineage M170:


----------



## PanKorop

Sid_Mac said:


> I found this model on Amazon, having both titanium and sapphire:


Thanks!
I overlooked these in Casio Europe catalog, probably because more attracted by the black dial, black LCD versions.
But both M170-TD are that: T for titanium.
I see these are sold in Europe, which would make more sense to me Frenchman than buying from Japan. To other Europeans too, since warranty and service rules apply from any EC member country throughout EC.
The Oceanus, I had no choice, but I grabbed it at an auction of Yahoo Japan.

Here, eBay, M170TD, black, new from Germany: 225€ + 10€ P&H, says list price is 299€.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> As I mentioned there are titanium/sapphire Lineage out there. One other thing I didn't mention before is most Lineage are 50m water resistant, whereas most Oceanus are 100m (some 200). Lineage in general are on the small side. I think the The M170 previously shown has a 39.5mm. It may just be me but the hands always seem a little short and thin as well. I guess they are marketed as a slightly upscale Casio, no-nonsense, business attire watch. If you like the looks and size I say go for it.
> 
> Being that this is an Oceanus thread, I'll close out with a couple of of Oceanus versions of the Lineage M170:
> 
> View attachment 13459033


Which model of Oshi is this?


----------



## Fergfour

OCW 300


----------



## Fergfour

Out for delivery as we speak. 4 hours until I'm home from work and can finally see it in person!


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> Out for delivery as we speak. 4 hours until I'm home from work and can finally see it in person!
> 
> View attachment 13470345


Can't wait for pics. Wonder how accentuated the green trim is in real life.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Miklos86 said:


> Can't wait for pics. Wonder how accentuated the green trim is in real life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Will have to wait at least another day, got the dreaded "missed delivery" slip in the mailbox. Sigh.


----------



## GaryK30




----------



## nkwatchy

GaryK30 said:


>


I have had the S4000C in my shopping cart at least 3 times in the past 2 months before pulling out (once at a cracker price about <$400 than usual). Maybe the D is in my tea leaves. I quite like the light blue bezel.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## s.srivatsan

Does anyone know the difference between a T2600 and an S3000?

T2600: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T2600-1A/
S3000: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S3000-1A/

¥60,000 seems like an expensive price difference for a fancy bracelet...


----------



## Fergfour

The OCW T410TD-3A (Green) arrived today. Finding it's hard to get good pics at this time since it's dark out but here are a few side by side with the OCW T410TD-1A



























Differences between the two in case you can't tell from the pics:
-3A: green ring under the crystal around minute numbers, green on hands, green lettering for charge level, green digital seconds, orange-ish minute numbers/function letters/lcd digits
-1A: black bezel, blue on small hands and hour markers, blue lcd digits


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> The OCW T410TD-3A (Green) arrived today. Finding it's hard to get good pics at this time since it's dark out but here are a few side by side with the OCW T410TD-1A
> 
> Differences between the two in case you can't tell from the pics:
> -3A: green ring under the crystal around minute numbers, green on hands, green lettering for charge level, green digital seconds, orange-ish minute numbers/function letters/lcd digits
> -1A: black bezel, blue on small hands and hour markers, blue lcd digits
> 
> View attachment 13474089


Looks great! Congratulations !


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## d2mac

My two, back from the day when OCEANUS were sold in Germany.

Here some of the Oceanus models are now sold under the Lineage line. :roll:


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13474941
> View attachment 13474953
> View attachment 13474957


Looks rights at home on your wrist, congratulations! The curved digital window adds finesse to the watch.

EDIT: it seems that was my 1000th post. Yay!


----------



## marked

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13474941
> View attachment 13474953
> View attachment 13474957


Man this looks great! Makes me want to find one for myself.

Can we get a shot of the caseback? Is there an LED light? Could I ask you to take a shot of that if yes? So tempting. It's a really good looking watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fergfour

Miklos86 said:


> Looks rights at home on your wrist, congratulations! The curved digital window adds finesse to the watch.


It's stunning in person I wish I could capture the beauty better. Maybe if the sun ever comes out. The overall style, lightweight titanium, sapphire crystal, anadigi features all add up to a tour de force Oshy in my book. I just noticed they had made a blacked out version too.....


----------



## marked

Guys, I have oceanus fever. I've been eyeballing the OCW-G1200 with light blue dial and daydreaming..... but I also like the OCW-G2000G. Can anyone comment on the major differences of the G1200 vs the G2000? G2000 is a little thinner I think....

They are such beautiful watches!!

But then I think, OMG, am I really contemplating spending so much $$ on a quartz watch... this must be my old watch snobbery coming into play. 

Give me some input and convince me one way or another.

Thanks!


----------



## King8888

marked said:


> Guys, I have oceanus fever. I've been eyeballing the OCW-G1200 with light blue dial and daydreaming..... but I also like the OCW-G2000G. Can anyone comment on the major differences of the G1200 vs the G2000? G2000 is a little thinner I think....
> 
> They are such beautiful watches!!
> 
> But then I think, OMG, am I really contemplating spending so much $$ on a quartz watch... this must be my old watch snobbery coming into play.
> 
> Give me some input and convince me one way or another.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered both of them while I traveled aboard. They both arrived but I am still on my trip. Based on the spec, G2000G is a little thinner than G1200,13.8mm vs 14.5mm, cannot remember the exact number.

The major difference are G2000 comes with 3 way connect, GPS, Atomic and Bluetooth while G1200 is without bluetooth. To me, they both are stunning pieces of collection. G1200 is more sportier while G2000G is more formal or can use as a dress watch. I also have the G1100 which kind of look like G1200.

I will post a review for both of them once I get back.

I am also planning to get G1000 to finish my Oceanus GPS collection but the price is ridiculously high since Casio retired G1000 3 years ago.


----------



## King8888

marked said:


> Guys, I have oceanus fever. I've been eyeballing the OCW-G1200 with light blue dial and daydreaming..... but I also like the OCW-G2000G. Can anyone comment on the major differences of the G1200 vs the G2000? G2000 is a little thinner I think....
> 
> They are such beautiful watches!!
> 
> But then I think, OMG, am I really contemplating spending so much $$ on a quartz watch... this must be my old watch snobbery coming into play.
> 
> Give me some input and convince me one way or another.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered both of them while I traveled aboard. They both arrived but I am still on my trip. Based on the spec, G2000G is a little thinner than G1200,13.8mm vs 14.5mm, cannot remember the exact number.

The major difference are G2000 comes with 3 way connect, GPS, Atomic and Bluetooth while G1200 is without bluetooth. To me, they both are stunning pieces of collection. G1200 is more sportier while G2000G is more formal or can use as a dress watch. I also have the G1100 which kind of look like G1200.

I will post a review for both of them once I get back.

I am also planning to get G1000 to finish my Oceanus GPS collection but the price is ridiculously high since Casio retired G1000 3 years ago.


----------



## bbackyo

I've been lookoing for the differences btw two models. Actually i became smitten by two models, and I made decision yesterday...

I agree with your opinion about the fancy brecelet. It's gorgeous bracelet.
Another difference i think is shape of glass. S3000 has curved glass but t2600 has flat one. I think this curve makes s3000 more bling bling^^
Last thing i feel is...
S3000 has more embosed dial design then t2600...


----------



## bbackyo

s.srivatsan said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a T2600 and an S3000?
> 
> T2600: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T2600-1A/
> S3000: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S3000-1A/
> 
> ¥60,000 seems like an expensive price difference for a fancy bracelet...


I've been lookoing for the differences btw two models. Actually i became smitten by two models, and I made decision yesterday...
I agree with your opinion about the fancy brecelet. It's gorgeous bracelet. Another difference i think is shape of glass. S3000 has curved glass but t2600 has flat one. I think this curve makes s3000 more bling bling^^ Last thing i feel is... S3000 has more embosed dial design then t2600...


----------



## Fergfour

marked said:


> Man this looks great! Makes me want to find one for myself.
> Can we get a shot of the caseback? Is there an LED light? Could I ask you to take a shot of that if yes? So tempting. It's a really good looking watch. Thanks for sharing.


At the office now but here are some internet pics of caseback and light:


----------



## s.srivatsan

bbackyo said:


> s.srivatsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between a T2600 and an S3000?
> 
> T2600: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T2600-1A/
> S3000: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S3000-1A/
> 
> ¥60,000 seems like an expensive price difference for a fancy bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lookoing for the differences btw two models. Actually i became smitten by two models, and I made decision yesterday...
> I agree with your opinion about the fancy brecelet. It's gorgeous bracelet. Another difference i think is shape of glass. S3000 has curved glass but t2600 has flat one. I think this curve makes s3000 more bling bling^^ Last thing i feel is... S3000 has more embosed dial design then t2600...
Click to expand...

I kind of like that simple round bezel in the T2600. That faceted/scalloped style bezel in the S3000 is a deterrant for me. Plus neither of the 2 models use a subdued grey colour for their City names around the periphery like the way you see in the S100. Makes the dial look far more dressy and less busy...

Two of the main reasons I've sat on the fence with these two. If only that bezel on the S3000 were smooth circle,.. Plus, considering that it's part of the "Manta" line, I thought it's supposed to come equipped with the Bluetooth smartphone link feature like the S4000?


----------



## Fergfour

s.srivatsan said:


> I kind of like that simple round bezel in the T2600. That faceted/scalloped style bezel in the S3000 is a deterrant for me. Plus neither of the 2 models use a subdued grey colour for their City names around the periphery like the way you see in the S100. Makes the dial look far more dressy and less busy...
> Two of the main reasons I've sat on the fence with these two. If only that bezel on the S3000 were smooth circle,.. Plus, considering that it's part of the "Manta" line, I thought it's supposed to come equipped with the Bluetooth smartphone link feature like the S4000?


Actually most of the Manta ("S" models) since their beginning do not have bluetooth.


----------



## lexurg

bbackyo said:


> I've been lookoing for the differences btw two models. Actually i became smitten by two models, and I made decision yesterday...
> I agree with your opinion about the fancy brecelet. It's gorgeous bracelet. Another difference i think is shape of glass. S3000 has curved glass but t2600 has flat one. I think this curve makes s3000 more bling bling^^ Last thing i feel is... S3000 has more embosed dial design then t2600...


There is one more difference between them, besides already mentioned.
S3000 has a more elegant clasp, however the notably bigger clasp of T2600 provides micro adjustment feature:









S3000 does have more embosed dial design.
It boasts of having radial circles, while T2600 has somewhat more regular sunburst pattern:


----------



## s.srivatsan

lexurg said:


> bbackyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lookoing for the differences btw two models. Actually i became smitten by two models, and I made decision yesterday...
> I agree with your opinion about the fancy brecelet. It's gorgeous bracelet. Another difference i think is shape of glass. S3000 has curved glass but t2600 has flat one. I think this curve makes s3000 more bling bling^^ Last thing i feel is... S3000 has more embosed dial design then t2600...
> 
> 
> 
> There is one more difference between them, besides already mentioned.
> S3000 has a more elegant clasp, however the notably bigger clasp of T2600 provides micro adjustment feature:
> 
> View attachment 13482285
> 
> 
> S3000 does have more embosed dial design.
> It boasts of having radial circles, while T2600 has somewhat more regular sunburst pattern:
> 
> View attachment 13482317
Click to expand...

That's very informative thanks!

But I can't see the extra USD 400-500 being justified by all these cosmetic nuances... Plus the S3000 is a whole millimetre thicker than the T2600. The value proposition seems to have taken a bit of a hit in my opinion, both with the T2600 and the S3000.


----------



## Badger18

I just got back from Singapore and visited the Ad at marina bay I was primarily going to look at the mrg and metal squares but tried on a couple of oceanis , I now understand your admiration for them I was blown away by the fit finish and light weight but my ageing eyes could not read the function hand location if I could it would be on my wrist maybe Casio will accomodate older eyes in the future.


----------



## Fergfour

I feared this might have got lost in transit since I hadn't received any tracking updates since it left TYO on Sept 7th, and usually my shipments between TYO and NYC are a few days tops. Just noticed an update this morning that it finally made it to NYC. Should have it in 2-3 days hopefully. Woo hoo!



Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13445329
> 
> View attachment 13445333
> 
> View attachment 13445339
> 
> View attachment 13445341


----------



## thegreatgumbino

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a S100, but the thought of the US cutting the atomic time from the budget gives me pause. I love the simplicity of my GW7900's atomic time keeping. I really don't want to lose that. From my limited reading, it appears the options if the atomic goes away are 1) get a bluetooth capable watch or 2) sync the watch with an app on my phone/computer, correct? Seems option #2 is feasible, just requires user input to achieve synchronization. Am I making more of this than need be?


----------



## Fergfour

thegreatgumbino said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a S100, but the thought of the US cutting the atomic time from the budget gives me pause. I love the simplicity of my GW7900's atomic time keeping. I really don't want to lose that. From my limited reading, it appears the options if the atomic goes away are 1) get a bluetooth capable watch or 2) sync the watch with an app on my phone/computer, correct? Seems option #2 is feasible, just requires user input to achieve synchronization. Am I making more of this than need be?


I guess option 3 would be get a gps capable watch, and option 4 would be get the S100 regardless of what happens to the US atomic time signal. It's a beauty and will still give you accurate time without the radio signal.


----------



## Fergfour

yay for duplicate posts


----------



## thegreatgumbino

No affiliation. There's an S100 for sale on Craigslist in SF Bay Area for $400.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/jwl/d/casio-oceanus-s100/6694706445.html


----------



## Fergfour

Finally arrived safe Saturday. Numbered edition OCW500TBJ. I love it, such a fun piece. Had the time zone , time, day/date set yesterday and got some sun, and it seemed OK, but was dead again this morning so it's outside charging today. May need a couple days, or it needs a new battery as it is 12 years old. We'll see. Some recent pics:


----------



## Miklos86

Fergfour said:


> Finally arrived safe Saturday. Numbered edition OCW500TBJ. I love it, such a fun piece. Had the time zone , time, day/date set yesterday and got some sun, and it seemed OK, but was dead again this morning so it's outside charging today. May need a couple days, or it needs a new battery as it is 12 years old. We'll see. Some recent pics:
> 
> View attachment 13503485
> View attachment 13503487
> View attachment 13503489
> View attachment 13503491
> View attachment 13503495


Very nice! Even better than on the pictures, love the vivid colors. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Big fan of the OCW S100-1









Snagged an out of production OCW S100P this morning for just over 2 bills. Any day.


----------



## marked

Fergfour said:


> Big fan of the OCW S100-1
> 
> View attachment 13506199
> 
> 
> Snagged an out of production OCW S100P this morning for just over 2 bills. Any day.
> 
> View attachment 13506201
> View attachment 13506205


I was watching that auction. and tempted. It had actually been reposted from a previous auction with no bidders. Very tempted, but I have so many other watches I wasn't sure this would get any wrist time. I'm glad a fellow WUS member picked it up and I hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## Fergfour

marked said:


> I was watching that auction. and tempted. It had actually been reposted from a previous auction with no bidders. Very tempted, but I have so many other watches I wasn't sure this would get any wrist time. I'm glad a fellow WUS member picked it up and I hope to see pictures soon!


I noticed it had no bidders previously as well, and I'm in the same boat as you as far as "do I really need another watch". Add to that I already have another S100.
I "justified" the purchase by telling myself 1) S100's are rarely that cheap, 2) The dial colors are quite different from my other S100, and quite attractive, 3) I love the S100, 4) I like the all black version too but none up for auction at the moment have long enough bracelets and they are way more expensive.


----------



## Fergfour

wus dupe


----------



## marked

I picked up an ocw-s3000p-2ajf a few weeks ago.

Man, this is a beautiful watch. Even with the IP bezel showing some wear and tear from the previous owner, it's really an impressive watch. So thin and light. The dial has so much depth and detail. The polishing on the hands and markers is exceptional. The domed sapphire with AR coating is sweet.

I'm really liking everything about this watch. It has opened my eyes up to the Oceanus line and I have already purchased a special OCW-G1000C which I should be getting soon and am having daydreams about the OCW-G1200 and G2002G.....

Anyhow:


----------



## Fergfour

marked said:


> I picked up an ocw-s3000p-2ajf a few weeks ago.
> Man, this is a beautiful watch. Even with the IP bezel showing some wear and tear from the previous owner, it's really an impressive watch. So thin and light. The dial has so much depth and detail. The polishing on the hands and markers is exceptional. The domed sapphire with AR coating is sweet.
> I'm really liking everything about this watch. It has opened my eyes up to the Oceanus line and I have already purchased a special OCW-G1000C which I should be getting soon and am having daydreams about the OCW-G1200 and G2002G.....
> Anyhow:
> View attachment 13508575


Congrats! I like all the various light blue colorway Oceanus models. Looks like you could swap out the bracelet on the S3000 if you ever want to mix things up. Not an option on all Oceanus.


----------



## Fergfour

Miklos86 said:


> Very nice! Even better than on the pictures, love the vivid colors. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I can't wear the darn thing yet! It wasn't charging after 2 full days in the sun so I opened her up and found that it did not contain a rechargeable battery. I ordered a CTL1616F. I also removed the bracelet and will be experimenting with other straps just for the heck of it.


----------



## Rocket1991

marked said:


> I picked up an ocw-s3000p-2ajf a few weeks ago.
> 
> Man, this is a beautiful watch. Even with the IP bezel showing some wear and tear from the previous owner, it's really an impressive watch. So thin and light. The dial has so much depth and detail. The polishing on the hands and markers is exceptional. The domed sapphire with AR coating is sweet.
> 
> I'm really liking everything about this watch. It has opened my eyes up to the Oceanus line and I have already purchased a special OCW-G1000C which I should be getting soon and am having daydreams about the OCW-G1200 and G2002G.....
> 
> Anyhow:
> 
> View attachment 13508575


Stunning!


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> I can't wear the darn thing yet! It wasn't charging after 2 full days in the sun so I opened her up and found that it did not contain a rechargeable battery. I ordered a CTL1616F. I also removed the bracelet and will be experimenting with other straps just for the heck of it.


Replaced the battery with an old CTL I had lying around (which also had a low charge). Seems to be working though as the light works now for the first time. Have it on an Erikas strap but it also looks good with leather.


----------



## Fergfour

There's a rare OCW-S1250TT 2009 TransPacific Yacht Race on Yahoo Japan Auction right now. One of 500 made. Complete with case and all paperwork. If I didn't just buy the S100P I would have tried for it.
Someone should grab this!

https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S1250TT-1A/


----------



## thegreatgumbino

Just ordered an OCW-S100 from eBay. I've been lusting after one of these for many years. It will be my first nice watch. Can't wait to get it and join the club!

Are you guys picking up the Asurion warranty when purchasing these? Trying to decide if $50 for 3yrs is worth the peace of mind or not.


----------



## Fergfour

thegreatgumbino said:


> Just ordered an OCW-S100 from eBay. I've been lusting after one of these for many years. It will be my first nice watch. Can't wait to get it and join the club!
> 
> Are you guys picking up the Asurion warranty when purchasing these? Trying to decide if $50 for 3yrs is worth the peace of mind or not.


I personally have never used those eb warranty's. Then again I've hardly ever bought a brand new watch so never had the choice of an extra warranty....


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> Replaced the battery with an old CTL I had lying around (which also had a low charge). Seems to be working though as the light works now for the first time. Have it on an Erikas strap but it also looks good with leather.
> 
> View attachment 13511379
> View attachment 13511381
> View attachment 13511383


Damn I like that watch. It has an Omega feel to it...sick!


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Replaced the battery with an old CTL I had lying around (which also had a low charge). Seems to be working though as the light works now for the first time. Have it on an Erikas strap but it also looks good with leather.
> 
> View attachment 13511379
> 
> Looks very good! I like how it become more casual and suits watch colors.


----------



## Fergfour

4 days with no new Osh posts? Here's the newly arrived OCW100P, a discontinued variant.









Next to the standard S100:















Better pics in post #264. I wasn't sure how I'd like it with the patterned pearl center but once I put it on there was no question. It is an S100 after all. The subtle blue hands/markers/dial ring all come together nicely. Will add more pics in better lighting tomorrow.


----------



## Fergfour

clone post


----------



## Fergfour

A couple iphone attempts to show some of the texture and color of the center section..


----------



## marked

Fergfour said:


> A couple iphone attempts to show some of the texture and color of the center section..
> 
> View attachment 13526429
> View attachment 13526431


Very NICE. Love that MOP textured dial!!! very nice looking watch.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rocket1991

Ferg, 
It actually looks better than black one!


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> Ferg,
> It actually looks better than black one!


LOL. Now, now, I love all my Oceanus equally


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> A couple iphone attempts to show some of the texture and color of the center section..
> 
> View attachment 13526429
> View attachment 13526431


That looks sick.


----------



## PanKorop

Ocean, mother-of-pearl — it fits. Somewhat feminine, imho, in a time when women don’t shy away from 40mm watches.


----------



## WES51

Does anyone wear the OCW S100 with a leather band?


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> Does anyone wear the OCW S100 with a leather band?


It wouldn't be easy, because the OCW-S100 has an integrated bracelet (no standard lugs).


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> It wouldn't be easy, because the OCW-S100 has an integrated bracelet (no standard lugs).


Hmm. Are there any known modifications for this?

I just google-d it and found a similar request on this thread (post #13 of OP), but no follow up with any solution:
https://www.watchfreeks.com/28-just...ceanus-ocw-s100-1ajf-pics.html#/topics/198826


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> Hmm. Are there any known modifications for this?
> 
> I just google-d it and found a similar request on this thread (post #13 of OP), but no follow up with any solution:
> https://www.watchfreeks.com/28-just...ceanus-ocw-s100-1ajf-pics.html#/topics/198826


Here's another thread on the same topic, with no suggestion other than notching a leather or rubber strap as needed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/replacement-non-metal-strap-oceanus-ocw-s100-2ajf-933723.html


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Ocean, mother-of-pearl - it fits. Somewhat feminine, imho, in a time when women don't shy away from 40mm watches.


I was actually thinking of asking the wife if she'd want to share it  Share it I said lol


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> I was actually thinking of asking the wife if she'd want to share it  Share it I said lol


Aaaaaaand it's now the wife's watch lol. She loves it, and how could she not? I was like it's titanium, 100m water resistant, sapphire crystal, solar, atomic, $550 jdm discontinued, etc. She just likes the amazing looks and quality obviously. Glad to do it though, she deserves a nice watch too. Another Oceanus convert.


----------



## Rocket1991

There are lady's models in Oceanus line. Some are very nice.


----------



## s.srivatsan

How exactly do I read the time in different countries by looking at this bezel

https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T3000-1A/


----------



## Rocket1991

s.srivatsan said:


> How exactly do I read the time in different countries by looking at this bezel
> 
> https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T3000-1A/


Don't have this watch but i am confident Casio logic is same and on my Edifice. You go into world time mode and seconds hand point towards time zone of your choice. 9 o clock subdial indicate DST on/off and 6 o clock subdial shoes local time in time zone of your choice as it does in time mode. You don't read it on bezel.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

i have a p1000-7ajf. So far im not wearing it much but the solar charging, and radio syncing to atomic time is such a huge plus. The watch is always on and always right. If i dont wear it for a month or more its always ready to go and i love that, i can use it as much or little as i want and i dont have to keep up with it.

View attachment 13554775


----------



## BigDeav477

Hey guys new to watchuseek,

Have been researching the Casio Oceanus for about 2 months now and I just love it. It's the perfect every day watch in my eyes my wife is saying she might get me one for Christmas. I have always love casio o have a dw9050 that is bulletproof. I 💘 the ocw-s100-1ajf and looking for a used one under $400(a tone of money for me). But have seen a OCW-650T can't find any info on it though, any body know about it, thanks


----------



## BigDeav477

Oh also I think I think We need some cool nicknames for some of these models like seiko does, or am I starting to sound like crazy man lol


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> Hey guys new to watchuseek,
> 
> Have been researching the Casio Oceanus for about 2 months now and I just love it. It's the perfect every day watch in my eyes my wife is saying she might get me one for Christmas. I have always love casio o have a dw9050 that is bulletproof. I &#55357;&#56472; the ocw-s100-1ajf and looking for a used one under $400(a tone of money for me). But have seen a OCW-650T can't find any info on it though, any body know about it, thanks


The OCW 650T series was from around 2006. Originally sold for over 500 bucks back then. Recent Oceanus are 100m water resistant, this model was 200M. Full titanium case and bracelet. Sapphire crystal. Picks up the atomic radio signal in the US and Japan, solar powered, 1/20 chrono, worldtime 29 timezones, 60 click bezel, alarm. I especially like the 2 hands on the one subdial. Also has standard lugs unlike the S100 for example which means you can put it on leather/rubber/canvas/nato etc straps if bracelets aren't your thing. Great looking and comfortable wearing piece.


----------



## BigDeav477

Are those two models the same size or is the 650 t a little bit larger since it's a little bit more like a diver then a sports watch? Which one do you think would be better as an everyday watch? I know ultimately it's my decision and I will trust my gut but I love to hear others opinions on this form.


----------



## Facelessman

I own s100 for about a year and I absolutely love the watch. There is a nice review about it here if you haven't read it already

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/first-impressions-casio-oceanus-ocw-s100-851782.html


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> Are those two models the same size or is the 650 t a little bit larger since it's a little bit more like a diver then a sports watch? Which one do you think would be better as an everyday watch? I know ultimately it's my decision and I will trust my gut but I love to hear others opinions on this form.


The 650 is a couple mm thicker and 1-2 mm wider, but side by side not much different. Crystal sizes are about the same. The 650 is about 1/2 ounce heavier and yes it is more diver-esque, whereas the S100 is more subdued and dressy. Completely different styles really.


----------



## tomchicago

Fergfour said:


> The 650 is a couple mm thicker and 1-2 mm wider, but side by side not much different. Crystal sizes are about the same. The 650 is about 1/2 ounce heavier and yes it is more diver-esque, whereas the S100 is more subdued and dressy. Completely different styles really.


Casio should formally introduce the Oceanus line in the US. I think it would be very well received.


----------



## Facelessman

My OCW-S100


----------



## BigDeav477

They would need to drop the casio name in the US name brand is everything.


----------



## BigDeav477

Facelessman said:


> My OCW-S100


Such a nice watch just so bold and understated at the same time it's going to be hard to pick


----------



## BigDeav477

tomchicago said:


> Fergfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 650 is a couple mm thicker and 1-2 mm wider, but side by side not much different. Crystal sizes are about the same. The 650 is about 1/2 ounce heavier and yes it is more diver-esque, whereas the S100 is more subdued and dressy. Completely different styles really.
> 
> 
> 
> Casio should formally introduce the Oceanus line in the US. I think it would be very well received.
Click to expand...

I do think there's a big market for it tho there is a whole new generation of watc geeks like me who are working class with kids and can't spend 1000+ on a watch. And seiko prices are going up I think seiko is becoming the working class rolex .


----------



## BigDeav477

Fergfour said:


> BigDeav477 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those two models the same size or is the 650 t a little bit larger since it's a little bit more like a diver then a sports watch? Which one do you think would be better as an everyday watch? I know ultimately it's my decision and I will trust my gut but I love to hear others opinions on this form.
> 
> 
> 
> The 650 is a couple mm thicker and 1-2 mm wider, but side by side not much different. Crystal sizes are about the same. The 650 is about 1/2 ounce heavier and yes it is more diver-esque, whereas the S100 is more subdued and dressy. Completely different styles really.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. That's how I feel two diffrent styles. I'm in a button up and kakies all sometimes a blazer. But I think I could still get away with a diver everyday. Do the older models hold up well if it would be a 06 I would need it to last? Would be my everday for the next 8+ years, I got a beater with my DW950 and would buy a $30 casio dress watch.


----------



## Badger18

BigDeav477 said:


> Such a nice watch just so bold and understated at the same time it's going to be hard to pick


The Oceanis looks amazing is it as good as it looks does it compare to high end citizen and Seiko or god forbid grand seiko.


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> Thanks for the info. That's how I feel two diffrent styles. I'm in a button up and kakies all sometimes a blazer. But I think I could still get away with a diver everyday. Do the older models hold up well if it would be a 06 I would need it to last? Would be my everday for the next 8+ years, I got a beater with my DW950 and would buy a $30 casio dress watch.


I have no doubt a 10 year old Oceanus would last another decade. They are Casio's top of the line and the quality shows. The sapphire crystal will always look new. They're quartz and solar which means no maintenance, and you read posts all the time where Casio owners haven't ever changed their batteries.


----------



## PanKorop

Of all Japanese high end watches, the only one which appealed to me was the OCS-100 — the version with the black bezel.
After a year, it proved to be my GADA, as it suits any activity or apparel. It gives me always perfect, legible time. At home on French Atlantic shore, it radio-syncs every night, without need for any special spot, just pointing it ca. East-ish to the German signal. Works North towards England, too. As such, it is also the ring to rule them all, the base to adjust all the others.

Its dedicated bracelet, light and flat, which I worried about initially being a leather man, ends up as the best possible GADA strap, too: no worry about assorting it to the suit, or its thickness to the season (a better micro-adjustment is missing, though). Grab and go, tux, tight cuffs or full leathers.

And I hope it will stay JDM  else it will become boringly ubiquitous! Stalking, bidding on Yahoo auctions (thanks Buyee.jp) was part of the fun.


----------



## Facelessman

Badger18 said:


> The Oceanis looks amazing is it as good as it looks does it compare to high end citizen and Seiko or god forbid grand seiko.


Thanks, it serves me well never have any problem. Case and bracelet of this (Oceanus and MRG) are, in my understanding, made by the same factory as GS.

For comparison, you need to be more specific. Can't really compare this model to the whole GS brand. But generally speaking, I think S100 has outstanding quality for its price tag. If for some reason I lost it, I will definitely buy it again.


----------



## Pharmy

Great thread! This is my latest Oceanus, OCW-G1200B-1AJF.
View attachment FC9D6917-968F-4891-8D67-091049ACA4EB_1541831392708.jpeg






View attachment 4671D8D9-EA21-4359-AA90-EB12800A26BE_1541831417103.jpeg


----------



## BigDeav477

Does any one know anything about the OCW-T1010 model? Seen one online but find much info about it.


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> Does any one know anything about the OCW-T1010 model? Seen one online but find much info about it.


Not much to add besides online stats except that it's no longer in production. The used one on the bay seems OK for just under 4 bills as long as it'd fit your wrist.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vanilla-vague/item/ocw-t1010-1ajf/

https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/ocw-t1010-1ajf

https://www.javys.com/casio/new_web/watch/new_watch.php?id=OCW-T1010-1A


----------



## BigDeav477

Just pull the trigger on a Oceanus on eBay. Hoping to get it sometime next month will post pictures once I receive it. I would like to thank everybody on the form for giving me advice on finding the right model. And a special shout-out to Fergfour for answering all the questions I tossed at him. Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## BigDeav477

Just got it in pictures don't do it justice such a beautiful watch. And so light its crazy how light it is and the fit and finish is just as nice as any watches I have seen my friend who own a IWC, is really excited to see it in person. Doing dishes for my wife as a thank you 😆.


----------



## Miklos86

BigDeav477 said:


> Just got it in pictures don't do it justice such a beautiful watch. And so light its crazy how light it is and the fit and finish is just as nice as any watches I have seen my friend who own a IWC, is really excited to see it in person. Doing dishes for my wife as a thank you &#55357;&#56838;.


Now thats a classy piece. Congratulations, wear it in good health!


----------



## Hammermountain

Congrats, man! A total beaut!!


----------



## tomchicago

Great choice and looks good on your wrist. Can you post a clearer, more focused shot of the dial? The direct sunlight was messing with the focus I think. Would love to see more. Thanks.


----------



## Fergfour

S100 is pure class. 
It looks to me like the the S100-7A, (which is very similar to the S100P minus the mop center and the red "UTC" and seconds hand tip)


----------



## PanKorop

BigDeav477 said:


> Just got it in pictures don't do it justice such a beautiful watch. And so light its crazy how light it is and the fit and finish is just as nice as any watches I have seen my friend who own a IWC, is really excited to see it in person. Doing dishes for my wife as a thank you ?.


I'd love to see it better. Do I get it right it's all monochrome grey/white, except the seconds hand and logo in blue?

So not a -7AJF but some other -7???


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> I'd love to see it better. Do I get it right it's all monochrome grey/white, except the seconds hand and logo in blue?
> 
> So not a -7AJF but some other -7???


Looking at the pictures more closely I don't see much blue so I don't think it's the -7A. I see some gold-ish highlights in the last pic so it's probably the S100G:


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Looking at the pictures more closely I don't see much blue so I don't think it's the -7A. Besides the white model with the roman numerals the only other white is the S100G:


I wanted a white one, no blued indexes, but those roman numerals are such a deal breaker! So I got that dark gray (anthracite?) one... no blue shines!


----------



## BigDeav477

@fergfour dang man your like a Casio Oceanus Sherlock homes 😃 that is the model I have. My wife really wanted me to have a white face watch and I love rose gold. So I got lucky and found this one on the bay slightly used for 383$ shiped, so not to bad(if I over paid let me know)


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> @fergfour dang man your like a Casio Oceanus Sherlock homes &#55357;&#56835; that is the model I ha. My wife really wanted me to have a white face watch and I love rose gold. So I got lucky and found this one on the bay slightly used for 383$ shiped, so not to bad(if I over paid let me know)


Congrats. You don't see the S100G very often and it's discontinued as well so no more will be made. Good price imo. Initially they were about $600.
Interesting that your wife has some say in what kind of watch you get, my wife has no input lol.


----------



## BigDeav477

I know what you mean it was hard for me to find this one, and while I love the blue I just did not I want that color on my indices for an everyday watch, and I agree with you I don't like the Roman numerals either.


----------



## BigDeav477

Fergfour said:


> BigDeav477 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @fergfour dang man your like a Casio Oceanus Sherlock homes �� that is the model I ha. My wife really wanted me to have a white face watch and I love rose gold. So I got lucky and found this one on the bay slightly used for 383$ shiped, so not to bad(if I over paid let me know)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. You don't see the S100G very often and it's discontinued as well so no more will be made. Good price imo. Initially they were about $600.
> Interesting that your wife has some say in what kind of watch you get, my wife has no input lol.
Click to expand...

Lol 😆 I know what you mean but this was a anniversary gift and honestly I'm glad I listened to her it turned out to be a great choice. Not to mention once you said to me about the white-faced I realize I have never owned a white face watch. And so far it has worked out great because it matches with everything I wear( it's my everyday watch wear it every single day)


----------



## Fergfour

The S100 is always a great choice and I'm glad to hear you like it. I love mine and my wife liked the other blue mother of pearl dial one I got so much it's now hers. So watch out!


----------



## lexurg

Thankfully for us, Casio maintains the links to all ever made Oceanus models (including limited editions).

White dial, blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A/
White dial, gold indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100G-7A/
White dial (mother of pearl middle), blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100P-2A/


----------



## Fergfour

lexurg said:


> Thankfully for us, Casio maintains the links to all ever made Oceanus models (including limited editions).
> 
> White dial, blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A/
> White dial, gold indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100G-7A/
> White dial (mother of pearl middle), blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100P-2A/


Don't forget the other white, the dreaded XII: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A2/


----------



## lexurg

Fergfour said:


> Don't forget the other white, the dreaded XII: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A2/


Right, though I intentionally omitted it because that model is still accessible via the Collection link on the website.


----------



## BigDeav477

Fergfour said:


> lexurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully for us, Casio maintains the links to all ever made Oceanus models (including limited editions).
> 
> White dial, blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A/
> White dial, gold indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100G-7A/
> White dial (mother of pearl middle), blue indices S100: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100P-2A/
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the other white, the dreaded XII: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S100-7A2/
Click to expand...

Nooooo!!! Let's please forget it lol ? They were so close to the perfect line up then killed it with this one


----------



## BigDeav477

Just seen this vintage model on the Ebay it says MD-708. Really cool looking diver hope someone on WUS gets it. Love the style on this one. If I was not serious about only keeping only three watches(beater, everyday, and dress) I would be all over it. Has any one ever seen this model? Looks like it could be a grate beater.


----------



## BigDeav477

Fergfour said:


> The S100 is always a great choice and I'm glad to hear you like it. I love mine and my wife liked the other blue mother of pearl dial one I got so much it's now hers. So watch out!


Lol 😆 I can believe it, she has been picking it up a looking at it every time I switch to the beater to play catch with my son, saying "It really is nice" 😆


----------



## Fergfour

BigDeav477 said:


> Just seen this vintage model on the Ebay it says MD-708. Really cool looking diver hope someone on WUS gets it. Love the style on this one. If I was not serious about only keeping only three watches(beater, everyday, and dress) I would be all over it. Has any one ever seen this model? Looks like it could be a grate beater.


That's a proto-Oceanus from the 90's, not really part of the dedicated Oceanus line that started in the early 2000's. It's basically a rebranded Casio, I'm guessing it was more of a marketing thing. Here's the same watch that's says "Quartz" instead of "Oceanus".


----------



## Phreddo

I've gone very far off the deep end.

WUS gave me an irresistible deal on this used OCW-G1200D, and man is it NICE.

Light, comfortable, and larger but definitely not too big, very wearable.

I have neither the words nor camera to do it justice, so here's what I got.

Even the packaging is outstanding.

Makes my Gulfmaster look like a pile of puke.















View attachment 13717383
















Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Phreddo said:


> I've gone very far off the deep end.
> 
> WUS gave me an irresistible deal on this used OCW-G1200D, and man is it NICE.
> 
> Light, comfortable, and larger but definitely not too big, very wearable.
> 
> I have neither the words nor camera to do it justice, so here's what I got.
> 
> Even the packaging is outstanding.
> 
> Makes my Gulfmaster look like a pile of puke.
> 
> View attachment 13717379
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


VERY nice. Go big or go home, Phreddo! I was wondering why you were suddenly liking a bunch of my old Oceanus posts, lol. Congrats man. That's a real beauty. :-!


----------



## Phreddo

kubr1ck said:


> VERY nice. Go big or go home, Phreddo! I was wondering why you were suddenly liking a bunch of my old Oceanus posts, lol. Congrats man. That's a real beauty. :-!


Go big AND go home, in this case.

I've retroactively decided that this is:

A. My reward for paying off my student loans
B. My big splurge with next year's tax refund
C. The last watch I'll ever buy
D. The last frivolous purchase until at least my birthday

I think instead of flipping this one, I'll keep it. Every time I say "I want to buy X," I'll just look at the Oceanus and say "but I already have THIS."

The only one that would interest me more would be the OCW-G1200C with the leather band. Normally I prefer metal over leather, but that one is particularly sharp.

But I got such a great deal on this one that anything comparable is way out of my range. Nevertheless, this is far and away my most expensive watch ever.

The nice thing is that it's sporty enough to be casual or dressy.


----------



## Rocket1991

Phreddo said:


> Go big AND go home, in this case.
> 
> I've retroactively decided that this is:
> 
> A. My reward for paying off my student loans
> B. My big splurge with next year's tax refund
> C. The last watch I'll ever buy
> D. The last frivolous purchase until at least my birthday
> 
> I think instead of flipping this one, I'll keep it. Every time I say "I want to buy X," I'll just look at the Oceanus and say "but I already have THIS."
> 
> The only one that would interest me more would be the OCW-G1200C with the leather band. Normally I prefer metal over leather, but that one is particularly sharp.
> 
> But I got such a great deal on this one that anything comparable is way out of my range. Nevertheless, this is far and away my most expensive watch ever.
> 
> The nice thing is that it's sporty enough to be casual or dressy.


Congratulation! It is great one!


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> VERY nice. Go big or go home, Phreddo! I was wondering why you were suddenly liking a bunch of my old Oceanus posts, lol. Congrats man. That's a real beauty. :-!


Ditto lol. Why 12 likes all at once from Phreddo in the Osh thread? 
Enjoy that pile of Oceanus goodness Phreddo.


----------



## DangerDave

Very nice, Phreddo!
IMO Oceanus are the best looking watches on the market. Also technically there is nothing better than this.


----------



## bryan123

Love my Oceanus, it's my grail watch. 

I heard that because of budget cuts, the radio station in Colorado that sends out the signal to synch the Oceanus with atomic time may no longer be broadcast after the first of the year. Any news about this? Thanks


----------



## Sid_Mac

bryan123 said:


> Love my Oceanus, it's my grail watch.
> 
> I heard that because of budget cuts, the radio station in Colorado that sends out the signal to synch the Oceanus with atomic time may no longer be broadcast after the first of the year. Any news about this? Thanks


There is a lengthy thread about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wwvb-being-shut-down-budget-4774085.html


----------



## BigDeav477

Congratulations man hope you enjoy it. It is absolutely stunning 🙏


----------



## BigDeav477

The OCW is so grate its makeing me reconsider the idea of getting a GS one day might just get a high-end Manta


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-G2000-1AJF* in the rain. Definitely the classiest Casio I own.


----------



## BigDeav477

@kubr1ck That's a beautiful piece man definitely a keeper. Been using my Oceanus without the atomic clock this week just in case someday(more Than likely) we no longer have the atomic clock in the US still just as accurate to the second as my co-workers Apple watch I wonder how long can last before it loses a second.


----------



## kosio

Looking at all those nice looking, shiny, classy, glossy Oceanus watches, I'm almost too ashamed to show my Casios that wear the Oceanus brand :roll:

A 1991 AW-504 and a 2006 OCW-520, both with a non-original leather strap.
The OCW-520 looks better in real life, it's just a crappy picture.


----------



## Fergfour

Hey, it says Oceanus on the dial so fair game. I don't quite get the vintage Oceanus as far as branding goes, basically they were all based on regular Casio models at the time. 
The 520 though is a "true" Oceanus with the wave icon, sapphire crystal, etc. The 500/510/520 were one of the very first models. Yours looks great I like the ones with the arabic numerals. Can't resist re-posting my 500.


----------



## BigDeav477

Loveing the ocw-520 on the leather strap. And always cool to see the throwback AW-504. If I ever get the extra $ a really used OCW-520 is on my short list as a beater. Now all I need to make me spend all my 💰 is for Oceanus to come out with a dress watch. 

On a side note I see guys online saying there losing 15 to 20 sec a month when there not hooked up to the atomic ⏰. I find that hard to believe I know it's only 7 days but I'm a week strong with no sec lost.


----------



## Fujoor

So i just got this and I'm very impressed!









POCOPHONE F1 | Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeav477

Hey hope everyone had a grate Christmas seen this one on the bay kind of cool OCW-td410


----------



## Fergfour

One of Casio's best anadigi's imo


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

this thing is so hard to take pictures of, its a stunning dial

p1000-7ajf


----------



## kubr1ck

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> this thing is so hard to take pictures of, its a stunning dial
> 
> p1000-7ajf
> 
> View attachment 13814729


Beautiful color combo on that dial. I like your user name too, lol.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

kubr1ck said:


> *OCW-G2000-1AJF* in the rain. Definitely the classiest Casio I own.
> 
> View attachment 13728831


thats so nice looking


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## BigDeav477

wow super cool love the red and the blue on the white dial


----------



## Mulv

harald-hans said:


> Cool - this is the thread I am still waiting for ...


Sorry for the slight grave-dig, but what are those beautiful watch stands?


----------



## tomchicago

Gorgeous!


----------



## jah

Best place to buy the Oceanus "tough movement?" 

Thanks


----------



## kubr1ck

jah said:


> Best place to buy the Oceanus "tough movement?"
> 
> Thanks


Depends on what you're looking for. Rakuten Global for the newer models. eBay for the older ones.


----------



## aneflan

Last night I pulled a trigger and bought my first Casio Oceanus. OCW-T100.

It was quite cheap. Only 159euros with shipping. Used but in good condition.

Can you help me with the manufacture date of this item? Is that the serial that ends with G? So using casio serial number chart it seems that it is 2007 or 2017? But i found out that casio released it's first multiband 6 watch in the year 2008 so is it likely that this one could be as fresh as 2017?


----------



## Fergfour

I can't answer the date code part, but the T100 is still available on the Oceanus JP website so it is possible yours is on the newer side.


----------



## Fujoor

Wore this one yesterday and the day before.









Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeav477

Seen this on on the website wish it was 200m you would think they would come out with more 200m divers with such a grate watch. I have gotten to the point were I don't ever change watchs, just that grate.


----------



## Hacknwind

Parts & Service 

Hello all, recently joined you purchasing my first Oceanus and really enjoying it. The S100. I also like the Overland line. I searched, so I apologize if this is redundant, but where is a good place to purchase Casio parts? Can we get Oceanus parts in the US? Things like Crystals, bezels, crowns & gaskets. The reason I ask is I prefer 39-41mm watches and most of the watches available in that size are used and many out of production. Lots of the used watches need "freshening" and my choices would be expanded if I new I had ready access to parts at a reasonable price. If anyone has a positive experience with a watch tech with experience with these electro-mechanical watches, that might be helpful too. Thanks much!


----------



## GaryK30

PacParts is one place where you can get OCW-S100 parts.

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## Fergfour

Hacknwind said:


> Parts & Service
> 
> Can we get Oceanus parts in the US? Things like Crystals, bezels, crowns & gaskets...


Chances are you'll never have to replace the sapphire crystal on an Osh.


----------



## Barn0081

feeling moody tonight :-d &#8230;..


----------



## harald-hans

Mulv said:


> Sorry for the slight grave-dig, but what are those beautiful watch stands?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nussbaumho...enhalter-Uhrendisplay-Aufsteller/162306923413


----------



## dljeffery

Hey, all... new guy here (well, I've lurked a little bit for years but only joined recently).

Can anyone tell me what I just bought on eBay tonight? Oceanus OC-112; Googling doesn't turn up much. I do get pics that look like the same watch model, so at least there's that. I haven't managed to turn up any reviews of it, though, including here on WUS. Why did I bid on it without knowing anything about it? Hmm... I'm not entirely sure. It looked interesting, and the auction was ending about a day after I first noticed it. And I figured if I could get it cheap, it was worth the risk. (Ended up winning it for $26.50 + $4.50 S/H, - $5.00 eBay coupon, so $26 delivered.)

Pic from eBay seller:








By way of introduction, I've been a mechanical watch kind of guy for about 20 years... until I dipped my toe back into the quartz world recently by picking up a Casio Royale as just something fun to wear. Somehow I immediately started researching a whole lot of Casio stuff and not paying much attention at all to the mechanical watch world for a change. Like F91s. And that sweet MDV-106 Duro. And G-SHOCK, and Edifice, and Lineage (love the LCW-M300D and LCW-M600D), and certainly Oceanus (wow, absolutely love that OCW-S100). Oh, and I thought I was going to buy a G-SHOCK GW-M5610 next, but ended up deciding on an AWG-M100B as my first ever G-SHOCK instead. Selected due to 1) being small for a non-square G-SHOCK (needed to be compatible with my small wrists!), 2) being solar/atomic, and 3) being ana/digi. Supposed to arrive tomorrow (Wednesday)!


----------



## BigDeav477

Welcome I don't know anything about the watch. But welcome and I love the look or that one and can't beat that price.👍


----------



## dljeffery

Thanks! And yes, the price is certainly nice and made it seem like a reasonable gamble. It does look like it has its fair share of scratches, plus maybe a bit more, though. And on a combination brushed and polished bracelet... if it ends up looking less noticeably scratched than I'm expecting, I'll just wear it as is. Otherwise, I guess I'll have to try to learn how to properly restore the finish.


----------



## Hacknwind

*Re: The Official Casio Oceanus Thread, Resto parts*



GaryK30 said:


> PacParts is one place where you can get OCW-S100 parts.
> 
> Thanks Gary!
> 
> My sweet-spot of 40mm generally requires purchasing used, which brings up restoration parts or techniques for repair. I like three-handed (mostly), tough and outdoor, dive, field and aviator styles. From Japan I like the Prospex, Overland, Oceanus, ProMaster kind of stuff.
> 
> I've noticed that PacParts doesn't carry many JDM model parts. It looks like they don't list a bezel separately only as a "Case/Center Assembly", (often with no pics on PacParts), which is a shame as the bezel is a high wear part o| . Also some of the Titanium finishes are bead/sand blasted and beyond my experience for repair.
> 
> It would be nice to have a cross reference for parts that work across other models i.e. Casio-->Lineage-->Overland-->Oceanus as I've noticed some watches for sale that appear very interesting, but parts are NLA. PacParts does show cross reference for parts they carry which is nice. Do we have that on this board? The Network is the Computer--->The Board is the Cross Reference ; ))
> 
> As an example, I find the Oceanus OCW-650T very interesting. Where could I buy a new bezel for that watch? It's an EU model, perhaps I'll email Casio UK.
> 
> Of course, I could limit my search to pristine examples, but that would require patience and discipline. :-d
> 
> Sources for JDM parts would be helpful. It would expand the purchasing possibilities of older Oceanus and Overland watches which are grabbing my attention these days.
> 
> I'm REALLY enjoying learning about Japan's "Third" brand. I say third brand, but i bet Casio blows Seiko and Citizen away in unit volume. I know all three companies are similar in revenue. Casio is a consistent leader in Amazon's Top 100 best selling watches. Casio has an amazingly large catalog beyond G-Shock, which is all I ever previously associated with Casio.


----------



## Hacknwind

Nice find! 

Congrats, that's a uniquely cool watch. Nobody will be wearing the same watch as you at your next happy hour!

I picked up a couple paint-soaked watches from the same seller. A little elbow grease, hot soapy water, peg stock, dental floss, polish and 3M pads for re-brushing and underneath it all were some mostly new watches! One still had the protective plastic cover on the back. 

Enjoy


----------



## pl_gristle

LOL, I know that watch! I bid upto $25.50 for it last week, then gave up, you got a GREAT deal. All of the watches the seller has seem to have been splashed with white paint and then cleaned, weird but great offerings.The grail Oceanus I want-need probably doesn't exist (simple dial, illumination led or EL, no subdials, with day-date display + atomic). The closest Casio I could find is a LCW-170M-1AER on it's way here from European vendor (watch not for sale by US vendors)







Had an OCWs100 for a bit-returned it to orig owner-long story. Good score DJ, welcome to forum and no hard feelings here-passed because no atomic. NIce looking watch regardless, is face more of a green or gray?


----------



## MissileExpert

Picked mine up today. It arrived from Japan after a 2 week journey (more or less) from Tokyo to NYC to Florida. No one was home to sign for it yesterday, and the post office nearly lost it at their office where they held it, but eventually they found it. It's really a very nice watch. It wouldn't radio sync manually (mid-day), so I brought it inside and used the Clock Wave app and within 5 min the sync took. I don't think it needed a sync, because out of the box it was already pretty accurate (albeit Tokyo time zone, which was easily changed).


----------



## usclassic

MissileExpert said:


> Picked mine up today. It arrived from Japan after a 2 week journey (more or less) from Tokyo to NYC to Florida. No one was home to sign for it yesterday, and the post office nearly lost it at their office where they held it, but eventually they found it. It's really a very nice watch. It wouldn't radio sync manually (mid-day), so I brought it inside and used the Clock Wave app and within 5 min the sync took. I don't think it needed a sync, because out of the box it was already pretty accurate (albeit Tokyo time zone, which was easily changed).
> 
> View attachment 13959827
> 
> 
> View attachment 13959829


Congrats!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, congrats, @MissileExpert! I've been going back and forth on getting one for a while now. The weird proprietary bracelet and lug situation throws me off a bit. And I'm also afraid I'd quickly find a reason to not wear my other watches, so there's that. 

What are your first impressions? Initial likes and dislikes based on what you knew before you got it? Curious about how it measures up in real life.


----------



## jkpa

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, congrats, @MissileExpert! I've been going back and forth on getting one for a while now. The weird proprietary bracelet and lug situation throws me off a bit. And I'm also afraid I'd quickly find a reason to not wear my other watches, so there's that.
> 
> What are your first impressions? Initial likes and dislikes based on what you knew before you got it? Curious about how it measures up in real life.


It's epic. Ignore all the bracelet crap, it's not important. It's perfect on the bracelet. It's light, it's comfortable. Looks great.


----------



## MissileExpert

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, congrats, @MissileExpert! I've been going back and forth on getting one for a while now. The weird proprietary bracelet and lug situation throws me off a bit. And I'm also afraid I'd quickly find a reason to not wear my other watches, so there's that.
> 
> What are your first impressions? Initial likes and dislikes based on what you knew before you got it? Curious about how it measures up in real life.


First impressions are good. It's a really beautiful watch and pics don't seem to do it justice. If you're used to larger watches, or have a really big wrist (mine if 7.5"), this one might not be for you, since it's a 40.5 mm case. But, the simplicity of the dial and the quality of execution really make it a stunning watch. I prefer my watches on bracelets, so the proprietary end link deal doesn't bother me. It's a comfortable bracelet (also titanium), and it was fairly easy to size it. It has these crazy friction tubes that fit inside the inside links to hold the solid link pins in place, so if you size the bracelet yourself, make sure you pay attention and don't lose those very short tubes. And you'll likely need tweezers or forceps to put the tubes back in place before reconnecting the links. The lume is OK, but not stellar. It doesn't match up to the superluminova in my Breitling and Sinn, or whatever Citizen uses in their dive watches. At least from a duration perspective.

I got mine as a travel watch since it's so easy to change time zones and it has the 6 band multi-sync.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the great, detailed reply, @MissileExpert. I appreciate you taking the time to put your impressions down. I only have one titanium watch and while I don't wear it often, I do like how light it is. Any ideas how yours will fit into your rotation? It seems very tempting as a "go anywhere, do anything" watch.


----------



## usclassic

I can tell you my rotation pretty much stopped after getting the Oceanus. I don't travel but I can't imagine a better travel watch. Super accurate even if it doesn't sync. Mine is about -.5 seconds per month or less with no sync. I turned it off to see how accurate the watch is with out sync about three weeks ago and maybe it is a quarter of a second slow now. Very comfortable, good looking and entertaining.


----------



## warsh

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the great, detailed reply, @MissileExpert. I appreciate you taking the time to put your impressions down. I only have one titanium watch and while I don't wear it often, I do like how light it is. Any ideas how yours will fit into your rotation? It seems very tempting as a "go anywhere, do anything" watch.


Sir-Guy: I'm another Oceanus owner who has been wildly impressed by the watch (although I'm a bit pissed off now, since mine broke and is in for service and Casio USA can't guarantee that they can fix it). But apart from that, the Oceanus is indeed a solid GADA watch. It's only two flaws are those commented on in most reviews: 1) the odd lug size and connection. But I don't mind just leaving it on the perfectly adequate titanium bracelet; and 2) the blue tint to various parts of the dial - some people like it, but I could do without it - can make an otherwise handsome watch look a bit toy-ish, IMHO. The other thing to bear in mind is that people who want some heft in their watch won't like the Oceanus. It is astonishingly light. When I got mine, I thought they had mistakenly shipped me some dummy display model with an empty case. I have other titanium watches, but the Oceanus is far and away the lightest I own.....you just dont even feel it on your wrist.

Otherwise, the watch is a complete marvel. Perpetual calendar (!), always spot on time, easy time zone change, water resist, etc. Helluva piece....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

warsh said:


> Sir-Guy: I'm another Oceanus owner who has been wildly impressed by the watch (although I'm a bit pissed off now, since mine broke and is in for service and Casio USA can't guarantee that they can fix it). But apart from that, the Oceanus is indeed a solid GADA watch. It's only two flaws are those commented on in most reviews: 1) the odd lug size and connection. But I don't mind just leaving it on the perfectly adequate titanium bracelet; and 2) the blue tint to various parts of the dial - some people like it, but I could do without it - can make an otherwise handsome watch look a bit toy-ish, IMHO. The other thing to bear in mind is that people who want some heft in their watch won't like the Oceanus. It is astonishingly light. When I got mine, I thought they had mistakenly shipped me some dummy display model with an empty case. I have other titanium watches, but the Oceanus is far and away the lightest I own.....you just dont even feel it on your wrist.
> 
> Otherwise, the watch is a complete marvel. Perpetual calendar (!), always spot on time, easy time zone change, water resist, etc. Helluva piece....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am curious as to what broke on yours? Will they send it to Japan for repair?


----------



## kubr1ck

warsh said:


> Sir-Guy: I'm another Oceanus owner who has been wildly impressed by the watch (although I'm a bit pissed off now, since mine broke and is in for service and Casio USA can't guarantee that they can fix it). But apart from that, the Oceanus is indeed a solid GADA watch. It's only two flaws are those commented on in most reviews: 1) the odd lug size and connection. But I don't mind just leaving it on the perfectly adequate titanium bracelet; and 2) the blue tint to various parts of the dial - some people like it, but I could do without it - can make an otherwise handsome watch look a bit toy-ish, IMHO. The other thing to bear in mind is that people who want some heft in their watch won't like the Oceanus. It is astonishingly light. When I got mine, I thought they had mistakenly shipped me some dummy display model with an empty case. I have other titanium watches, but the Oceanus is far and away the lightest I own.....you just dont even feel it on your wrist.
> 
> Otherwise, the watch is a complete marvel. Perpetual calendar (!), always spot on time, easy time zone change, water resist, etc. Helluva piece....


For me the way the blue-green tinted hands and indices reflect off the AR-coated sapphire crystal is one of the signature elements of the Oceanus line. I don't think it makes the watch look cheap at all, but rather the opposite.


----------



## warsh

usclassic said:


> I am curious as to what broke on yours? Will they send it to Japan for repair?


The pusher at 4:00 stopped working and the watch stopped syncing to the radio signal. The watch is with Casio USA now, so I'll see what they can do....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

dupe...


----------



## Barn0081

Sisters....









the one in the middle is actually black :-!


----------



## Phreddo

MissileExpert said:


> Picked mine up today. It arrived from Japan after a 2 week journey (more or less) from Tokyo to NYC to Florida. It wouldn't radio sync manually (mid-day), so I brought it inside and used the Clock Wave app and within 5 min the sync took. I don't think it needed a sync, because out of the box it was already pretty accurate (albeit *Tokyo time zone*, which was easily changed).


Pro-tip: The watch may change MB6 frequency depending on home time zone. Tokyo is on a different frequency than USA. If home time is set to Tokyo, it may be listening for a frequency not broadcast in the US and will thus never sync. Setting it to the local time zone should also set the correct frequency.

Also, MB6 is less effective during the day. You'll have better luck at night, in a stationary position, up high, near a window facing west.


----------



## WeirdGuy

MissileExpert said:


> Picked mine up today. It arrived from Japan after a 2 week journey (more or less) from Tokyo to NYC to Florida. No one was home to sign for it yesterday, and the post office nearly lost it at their office where they held it, but eventually they found it. It's really a very nice watch. It wouldn't radio sync manually (mid-day), so I brought it inside and used the Clock Wave app and within 5 min the sync took. I don't think it needed a sync, because out of the box it was already pretty accurate (albeit Tokyo time zone, which was easily changed).
> 
> View attachment 13959827
> 
> 
> View attachment 13959829


This is the version I like.


----------



## Hacknwind

kubr1ck said:


> For me the way the blue-green tinted hands and indices reflect off the AR-coated sapphire crystal is one of the signature elements of the Oceanus line. I don't think it makes the watch look cheap at all, but rather the opposite.
> 
> View attachment 13962377


Kubr1ck, what model is that little beasty you're showcasing there? Beauty that is.


----------



## Hacknwind

Phreddo said:


> Pro-tip: The watch may change MB6 frequency depending on home time zone. Tokyo is on a different frequency than USA. If home time is set to Tokyo, it may be listening for a frequency not broadcast in the US and will thus never sync. Setting it to the local time zone should also set the correct frequency.
> 
> Also, MB6 is less effective during the day. You'll have better luck at night, in a stationary position, up high, near a window facing west.


Oddly, when I wear mine to bed, it updates most reliably. I've heard the same from others.


----------



## Phreddo

Hacknwind said:


> Oddly, when I wear mine to bed, it updates most reliably. I've heard the same from others.


I personally don't like sleeping with a watch because it's uncomfortable.

However, like getting better reception when you hold an antenna, wearing the watch almost certainly seems to enhance the signal.

I have also experienced better reception while wearing my watch.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Hacknwind said:


> Kubr1ck, what model is that little beasty you're showcasing there? Beauty that is.


Sorry for the late response man. It's a OCW-G2000-1AJF.


----------



## nyonya

I've been thinking about picking up the OCW-S100-1AJF as a sort of ultimate travel / possibly everyday watch, and the main things holding me back are the dimensions and the proprietary lugs. Most sites quote it as being 41.5mm across - but a lot of reviews mention that it's 39mm. So which is it?

As far as the bracelet, the only one I've really liked so far is the one on my Omega AT2500 - can anyone who has felt both compare them? Or any comments on the Oceanus bracelet besides "it's good"? Giving up strap changing capability is painful...

Thanks!


----------



## chris01

nyonya said:


> I've been thinking about picking up the OCW-S100-1AJF as a sort of ultimate travel / possibly everyday watch, and the main things holding me back are the dimensions and the proprietary lugs. Most sites quote it as being 41.5mm across - but a lot of reviews mention that it's 39mm. So which is it?
> 
> As far as the bracelet, the only one I've really liked so far is the one on my Omega AT2500 - can anyone who has felt both compare them? Or any comments on the Oceanus bracelet besides "it's good"? Giving up strap changing capability is painful...
> 
> Thanks!


Quite difficult to give you just one size, owing to the slightly unusual shape of the case. Here are some numbers:
Bezel diameter: 38.8 mm
Case at narrowest part (8-2): 39.9 mm
Case at widest part, excluding crown: 41.7 mm
Case including crown: 42.8 mm
Lug to lug: 46.6 mm
Overall thickness: 10.7 mm
Weight with full bracelet: 89 g

Objective comfort vs Omega: no idea, and only you will get the right answer. Do consider the weight comparison.

For a foreign holiday, involving "time travel", it's the only watch I'd ever consider taking. For daily wear at home I have others that I'm just as happy with. All my watches have bracelets so I'm not necessarily a good comparison.


----------



## CADirk

Well, i folded too.
Last weekend i saw an offer for a pretty new (only worn a couple of times by the previous owner) second hand OCW-S100 and to me it's better than expected.
The bracelet was a bit of an issue with sizing, but that's mostly because of a pear shaped wrist crossection that isn't as big in the evening as it is in the morning.
Light, a bit understated bling and i think the most important: it's fun.

Images: office relations.


----------



## nyonya

chris01 said:


> Quite difficult to give you just one size, owing to the slightly unusual shape of the case. Here are some numbers:
> Bezel diameter: 38.8 mm
> Case at narrowest part (8-2): 39.9 mm
> Case at widest part, excluding crown: 41.7 mm
> Case including crown: 42.8 mm
> Lug to lug: 46.6 mm
> Overall thickness: 10.7 mm
> Weight with full bracelet: 89 g
> 
> Objective comfort vs Omega: no idea, and only you will get the right answer. Do consider the weight comparison.
> 
> For a foreign holiday, involving "time travel", it's the only watch I'd ever consider taking. For daily wear at home I have others that I'm just as happy with. All my watches have bracelets so I'm not necessarily a good comparison.


Thanks for that! Looks like the Citizen I currently have in this role is a little smaller and thinner than the Oceanus, so I'll likely stick with it. I'm sure it's not nearly as nicely finished but I like the small size.


----------



## aparezco

kubr1ck said:


> I was waiting for you to start this thread, Ferg. This line definitely deserves it. I read that Casio designed the Oceanus line to be sporty dress watches, using high grade materials and incorporating their most advanced technology, which explains how lightweight and thin most of these pieces are. Last March I picked up a near-mint, pre-owned *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* from a seller in Japan as a way of testing the waters since I was new to the line, and as you mentioned, there isn't much English-language material available about it. I work long hours in an office environment, and I've been very pleased with the fact that when I wear this one, I forget I have it on, which isn't something I can say about other high-end Casios like the MR-G and Pro Trek Manaslu, which I love equally but are built according to slightly different principles (namely shock resist and outdoor use).
> 
> Titanium with DLC coating, sapphire crystal, tough solar, MB6 and GPS sync, this thing packs a punch in its build quality, technology and fit & finish. Like many other Oshis, the metallic bits on the dial (namely the hands and indices) are tinted in very subtle bluish-green highlights, so when the light bounces off the dial, it reflects off the AR-coating of the crystal and makes the whole dial glow in an aqua-colored resplendence. Very special, which is what you'd expect when you dish out the extra dough for pieces like this.
> 
> In any case, I am now 110% sold on the line, so have pushed the button on my second Oshi, which is the *OCW-G2000-1AJF* that harald-hans and James142 already own. Should arrive from Japan later this week or early next. Looking forward to sharing photos and impressions on this thread. |>


I'm in between this line and the Seiko Astron line, has anyone ever made a comparison?


----------



## kubr1ck

aparezco said:


> I'm in between this line and the Seiko Astron line, has anyone ever made a comparison?


I haven't seen any such direct comparisons on F17, but regular forum member *Miklos86* did own an Astron and posted photos of it frequently for a while. He sold it recently after acquiring an MR-G.

For the most part, the Oceanus line is based on mid-size titanium bracelet models with sapphire crystals, solar-powered, radio-controlled, and GPS & Bluetooth-sync for the higher end specs. Astron seems to offer more variance in terms of case and band materials, and also offers larger case sizes. The overall aesthetic is also quite different in my opinion, with Oceanus tending towards polished titanium bits and blue-green reflective surfaces in keeping with its name, versus the more world traveler, sporty visual theme of Astron, but that comes down to personal taste of course.


----------



## yankeexpress

aparezco said:


> I'm in between this line and the Seiko Astron line, has anyone ever made a comparison?


What is amusing in this comparison is that the Oceanus are made in the same contractor factory as Grand Seiko and Credor.

I don't think the Astron is made to the same high standard.


----------



## aparezco

Thank you guys for the info! This is great, I'll try both for look and feel now knowing as well the acenaous is higher quality very likely, I'll take some photos if possible and will post them here soon!


----------



## BigDeav477

usclassic said:


> I can tell you my rotation pretty much stopped after getting the Oceanus. I don't travel but I can't imagine a better travel watch. Super accurate even if it doesn't sync. Mine is about -.5 seconds per month or less with no sync. I turned it off to see how accurate the watch is with out sync about three weeks ago and maybe it is a quarter of a second slow now. Very comfortable, good looking and entertaining.


Same thing happened to me, I have sold all my watchs other than my g-shock. It's just that good, and for such a beautiful watches it's so rugged. Was throwing around the baseball with my son a pop-up hits me in the watch nothing to worry about no damage at all. The only time I take it off is when I'm painting or doing serious house work. My grail watch is a Rolex oysterquartz my goal is to get one by the time I am 45 (30 now) I can easily see this watch lasting me the next 15 years.


----------



## Sibe

just found out there will be an Oceanus Manta S5000 which is only 9.4 mm thick, picture shows one of the limited Basel World models, OCW-S5000E, found here

edit:
in the other thread was a link to the specifications


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Barn0081

the OCW-S5000S is nice......of course it will be next to impossible to get hold of though :-|


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Barn0081 said:


> the OCW-S5000S is nice......of course it will be next to impossible to get hold of though :-|
> 
> View attachment 13992983


Expensive I recon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Seems bracelet is integrated if it is then it's not good because eventually i would want to change to leather strap.


----------



## Sibe

from the video it seems there is no independent hand control of the hour and minute hand like before with the S4000?


----------



## Rocket1991

Sibe said:


> from the video it seems there is no independent hand control of the hour and minute hand like before with the S4000?


Citizen used to sell 2 motor multi function models less than 10mm thick around late 90s early 2000. Seiko was in same shoes around 1989 and very early 90s. 
Said models did not had MB6 or solar but were quite marvelous for a times. 
Getting rid of few motors likely doing a trick in making watch thin.


----------



## Sibe

I found the Casio site which says "Smart Access", but I am not sure if this includes independent hand control or only control by crown.


----------



## jamsie

So there is a place for Oceanus here! I waited a few years to pick one up as most were a tad larger than I knew I would keep and I hate flipping. After getting onboard with G-Shock Bluetooth and seeing the new 2019 models I knew I had to have the T3000 after seriously considering the former Classic line models.

I feel for me the Oceanus line offers what I like about the Citizen HAQ watches, specifically the ECO-Drive solar models. Zaratsu polishing made popular by Grand Seiko before Casio I believe, seen on the case, the markers, and hands that only require dim light to read and lume Seiko Monster strong and the list goes on. Attention to detail is all over the place. 
Next, G-Shock! Oceanus gives me Tough Solar, Tough MVT, Bluetooth APP interface, and the overall reliable build quality we typically see with our G-Shocks. 
Then I would say it's a hodgepodge of my former Breitling HAQ models, that invisible crystal, high polished hands and titanium. Since I feel most smart watches are ugly still, I have a smart watch I like.


----------



## Igorek

View attachment 13994673


Limited to 200 in the world? WTF? :-|


----------



## Sibe

only the OCW-S5000S-2A is limited, the OCW-S5000E-1A is "normal"


----------



## BigDeav477

Sibe said:


> only the OCW-S5000S-2A is limited, the OCW-S5000E-1A is "normal"


Thats grate news, I thinks this watch deserves a ton more press just amazing craftsmanship. My watch already slides underneath my cuff so easy I could not imagine how great of a watch this would be with a suit cuff


----------



## BigDeav477

jamsie said:


> So there is a place for Oceanus here! I waited a few years to pick one up as most were a tad larger than I knew I would keep and I hate flipping. After getting onboard with G-Shock Bluetooth and seeing the new 2019 models I knew I had to have the T3000 after seriously considering the former Classic line models.
> 
> I feel for me the Oceanus line offers what I like about the Citizen HAQ watches, specifically the ECO-Drive solar models. Zaratsu polishing made popular by Grand Seiko before Casio I believe, seen on the case, the markers, and hands that only require dim light to read and lume Seiko Monster strong and the list goes on. Attention to detail is all over the place.
> Next, G-Shock! Oceanus gives me Tough Solar, Tough MVT, Bluetooth APP interface, and the overall reliable build quality we typically see with our G-Shocks.
> Then I would say it's a hodgepodge of my former Breitling HAQ models, that invisible crystal, high polished hands and titanium. Since I feel most smart watches are ugly still, I have a smart watch I like.
> View attachment 13995445
> 
> View attachment 13995449
> 
> View attachment 13995451
> 
> View attachment 13995455
> 
> View attachment 13995459
> 
> View attachment 13995461
> 
> View attachment 13995463


Love the look of that one, I just wish with the watch they have for that type of style they would make them 200 meters water resistant. They just look like they're ready to go diving. I need to purchase a new diver because I'm going snorkeling in the Bahamas this upcoming Christmas. Eyeing a GWM5610.


----------



## GrussGott

Sibe said:


> only the OCW-S5000S-2A is limited, the OCW-S5000E-1A is "normal"


which is the one i want : (

why do they do this? Even if they can make a bunch of $$ off of mark up, how could that be more than what they'd make if they just did a general release with a slightly smaller mark up?


----------



## Barn0081

GrussGott said:


> which is the one i want : (
> 
> why do they do this? Even if they can make a bunch of $$ off of mark up, how could that be more than what they'd make if they just did a general release with a slightly smaller mark up?


Most, if not all watch makers play this game though these days! It is what it is I guess. <|

Getting hold of an " S" model Oceanus is a real pain in the butt if you don't live in Japan, I was really lucky to get mine a few years ago. ( OCW-G1000S-1AJR ).

If you can't get one, you'll find them on the bay a few weeks after release, with a huge mark up from RRP naturally :rodekaarto|<|


----------



## jamsie

BigDeav477 said:


> Love the look of that one, I just wish with the watch they have for that type of style they would make them 200 meters water resistant. They just look like they're ready to go diving. I need to purchase a new diver because I'm going snorkeling in the Bahamas this upcoming Christmas. Eyeing a GWM5610.


Trust me, you would have no issues with 100M WR, I have worn expensive watches snorkeling in the Grand Caymans & Sint Maarten and would recommend the Frogman/G-LIDE GWX-8900-1JF or something that you're not worried about banging around. I scraped up an expensive clasp years ago just hanging off the boats dive platform that was textured like sandpaper.

Thank you for the watch compliments!


----------



## ivanos

Fully synced today

View attachment 13996805


----------



## BigDeav477

jamsie said:


> BigDeav477 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of that one, I just wish with the watch they have for that type of style they would make them 200 meters water resistant. They just look like they're ready to go diving. I need to purchase a new diver because I'm going snorkeling in the Bahamas this upcoming Christmas. Eyeing a GWM5610.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you would have no issues with 100M WR, I have worn expensive watches snorkeling in the Grand Caymans & Sint Maarten and would recommend the Frogman/G-LIDE GWX-8900-1JF or something that you're not worried about banging around. I scraped up an expensive clasp years ago just hanging off the boats dive platform that was textured like sandpaper.
> 
> Thank you for the watch compliments!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice, Frogman is my dream beater watch. The only reason I'm going to get the one I listed earlier is because I found it from somebody for 10 bucks just can't beat that price for Casio multiband 6 watch.


----------



## jamsie

BigDeav477 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Frogman is my dream beater watch. The only reason I'm going to get the one I listed earlier is because I found it from somebody for 10 bucks just can't beat that price for Casio multiband 6 watch.


$10 that's a steal...and you won't get robbed or worry about it.


----------



## jamsie




----------



## qiao.feng

jamsie said:


> View attachment 13999091
> 
> View attachment 13999093


Gorgeous! I'm looking for the same exact one but with the black bezel


----------



## qiao.feng

Am I correct to note that the only difference functionally between the T2600 and T3000 is the Bluetooth?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Sibe said:


> just found out there will be an Oceanus Manta S5000 which is only 9.4 mm thick, picture shows one of the limited Basel World models, OCW-S5000E, found here
> 
> edit:
> in the other thread was a link to the specifications
> 
> View attachment 13992093


Ohhhhh, after looking more closely at this S5000E, I very much like it! The only thing I'm a little unsure about is the size. (and the price, of course!) Seems like the case is just over 42mm in diameter, which is smaller than I like. But......I like everything else about this watch!

From the press release, this model does not seem to be limited. The other one is limited to 200 pieces. Also of course means a much higher price for the limited version. I actually think I prefer the sliver band and case! And it looks like it has a grey dial - those are typically gorgeous!!

Dammit Casio, what are you doing to me this year???!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|

:-d:-d


----------



## krloz

Got my first Oceanus one week ago. I could not be happier! It's an OCW-S1000 and it is in great condition. The only drawback is that after initial synching to an atomic clock emulator app it has constantly running 1:40 minutes behind my phone's clock. It is ok, but I was expecting that the atomic precision would not fade away so quick (ie overnight). 
All in all, it is a great purchase and definitely a keeper!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

krloz said:


> Got my first Oceanus one week ago. I could not be happier! It's an OCW-S1000 and it is in great condition. The only drawback is that after initial synching to an atomic clock emulator app it has constantly running 1:40 minutes behind my phone's clock. It is ok, but I was expecting that the atomic precision would not fade away so quick (ie overnight).
> All in all, it is a great purchase and definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That does not sound correct. The watch needs service by Casio Japan. Even after two weeks since the last sync mine still has the correct time to the second with Time.gov


----------



## ivanos

usclassic said:


> That does not sound correct. The watch needs service by Casio Japan. Even after two weeks since the last sync mine still has the correct time to the second with Time.gov


Agree. I suspect Casio uses high-grade quartz for the Oceania lines. Without sync the watch can still run with less than 5s deviation per month which is absolutely better than the plus-minus 15s per month standard.


----------



## GaryK30

krloz said:


> Got my first Oceanus one week ago. I could not be happier! It's an OCW-S1000 and it is in great condition. The only drawback is that after initial synching to an atomic clock emulator app it has constantly running 1:40 minutes behind my phone's clock. It is ok, but I was expecting that the atomic precision would not fade away so quick (ie overnight).
> All in all, it is a great purchase and definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Are you sure it synced to atomic time and not the phone's time? After syncing, check time.is to see if it agrees.


----------



## krloz

usclassic said:


> That does not sound correct. The watch needs service by Casio Japan. Even after two weeks since the last sync mine still has the correct time to the second with Time.gov


Unfortunately I live in Brazil, so sending it to Japan would be a hassle. I will try to set time manually and see if it could keep precision.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## krloz

ivanos said:


> Agree. I suspect Casio uses high-grade quartz for the Oceania lines. Without sync the watch can still run with less than 5s deviation per month which is absolutely better than the plus-minus 15s per month standard.


Yep! My other quartz watches (Hamilton and Tag) are very precise, so I was kind of disappointed. I will set time manually and see how it goes.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## krloz

GaryK30 said:


> Are you sure it synced to atomic time and not the phone's time? After syncing, check time.is to see if it agrees.


You are correct. It was phone's time, not atomic time. Apparently the JJY emulator app just emulates the atomic sound frequency but uses phone's time. I've downloaded another app and checked that phone's time is 8 seconds ahead of atomic time. So I will set atomic time manually and check if the watch could keep it throughout the week.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sibe

finally real pictures of the OCW-S5000S more here


----------



## Rocket1991

Sibe said:


> finally real pictures of the OCW-S5000S more here
> 
> View attachment 14003531
> 
> View attachment 14003535


Seriously slick watch!


----------



## Rocket1991

Sibe said:


> finally real pictures of the OCW-S5000S more here
> 
> View attachment 14003531
> 
> View attachment 14003535


Seriously slick watch!


----------



## WES51

Sibe said:


> finally real pictures of the OCW-S5000S more here


Absolutely stunning. I really like that they made the bezel now so much flatter. Also the design (to me) has now become just so seductive-addictive. I'm especially in love with the hands. No I don't think I have a hand fetisch, but a beautiful hand design is just so important. I also prefer the date window at 3, so that is a check for me as well.

More info:
https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/oceanus/ocw-s5000.html
...it retains the choice of MB6 - thumbs up YES!

I have the feeling I will take a good look at this one the next time when we are in Japan (I decided that going forward any analog I can only buy in person).


----------



## GrussGott

I'm a noob and it's nice but it seems some of the other models have better features with this one's claim to fame being thin ... is that a thing for this style watch? I can see if you need a dress watch, but is that what these are for? (and if so why they're not sold in the US?)


----------



## Sibe

for start you can check out the little outdated wiki and even if it is Japanese the almost up to date Official Site


----------



## WES51

GrussGott said:


> I'm a noob and it's nice but...


I sort of had the same feeling when I first saw Oceanus. For me it took some time to get hooked. It helps to know that Oceanus is all about premium materials at a very affordable price.


----------



## jamsie

qiao.feng said:


> Am I correct to note that the only difference functionally between the T2600 and T3000 is the Bluetooth?


Yes for the most part, both are fully titanium and have the micro adjustment in the clasp to extend out the bracelet when needed without tools, similar to the Rolex Easylink. I suggest getting an Oceanus with Bluetooth because it makes setting the watch so easy. Best prices I have seen are eBloom on Rakuten or their standalone site sakurawatches.com and also here on Rakuten https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/612774/ as I have purchased several watches from them.


----------



## pl_gristle

Interesting article on Oceanus development, R&D, history etc. Article is from 03/2014 and covers models up to the OCWS3000. Article is in japanese so you will have to use a translate function to get it readable unless you can read Japanese
https://www.itmedia.co.jp/style/articles/1403/27/news031.html


----------



## qiao.feng

jamsie said:


> Yes for the most part, both are fully titanium and have the micro adjustment in the clasp to extend out the bracelet when needed without tools, similar to the Rolex Easylink. I suggest getting an Oceanus with Bluetooth because it makes setting the watch so easy. Best prices I have seen are eBloom on Rakuten or their standalone site sakurawatches.com and also here on Rakuten https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/612774/ as I have purchased several watches from them.


Thanks Jamsie


----------



## ivanos

Accuracy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeav477

pl_gristle said:


> Interesting article on Oceanus development, R&D, history etc. Article is from 03/2014 and covers models up to the OCWS3000. Article is in japanese so you will have to use a translate function to get it readable unless you can read Japanese
> https://www.itmedia.co.jp/style/articles/1403/27/news031.html


Super cool article


----------



## wusnutt

I am looking to purchase a Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF. Does anyone have a recommendation for the best retailer to purchase from? I realize there are lots of options on the online auction site, but I am a little nervous ordering from one of those overseas retailers.


----------



## usclassic

wusnutt said:


> I am looking to purchase a Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF. Does anyone have a recommendation for the best retailer to purchase from? I realize there are lots of options on the online auction site, but I am a little nervous ordering from one of those overseas retailers.


I purchased mine from Chino Bros. an authorized dealer.


----------



## qiao.feng

usclassic said:


> I purchased mine from Chino Bros. an authorized dealer.


I got mine from Chino too, you won't be disappointed


----------



## GrussGott

usclassic said:


> I purchased mine from Chino Bros an authorized dealer.
> 
> 
> qiao.feng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Chino too, you won't be disappointed
Click to expand...

If either of you is in the US, how do you handle the duty fee? Is it pay pal to them and a separate transaction for the import duty?


----------



## qiao.feng

GrussGott said:


> If either of you is in the US, how do you handle the duty fee? Is it pay pal to them and a separate transaction for the import duty?


With Chino, I'll usually email them to check availability and also pricing, once they've replied and confirmed, and if you choose to go ahead with a purchase, email them back and they'll send you a paypal invoice, send your payment and the purchase is complete. Please note that they'll only ship to your confirmed paypal address only

Regarding customs duty, I've been lucky so far and never been charged even though I've bought from Asia multiple times, the only time I've ever been charged is when I bought a Steinhart from Germany. Since the package was shipped via FedEx, they sent me an email asking me to pay the duty online before they'll proceed with the shipment, I think it was around $30 or so

Hope this helps.


----------



## qiao.feng

I forgot to mention that since Chino will most likely ship via Japan Post EMS (basically that’s USPS), if you’re going to be charged customs duty, the procedure might be different.


----------



## kubr1ck

Titanium + DLC is a beautiful thing.


----------



## usclassic

GrussGott said:


> If either of you is in the US, how do you handle the duty fee? Is it pay pal to them and a separate transaction for the import duty?


I did not have to pay anything extra. I did have to sign for the package which is delivered by USPS. In MS I will have to pay 7% sales tax when I file yearly income tax.


----------



## MandoBear

I thought I'd join in with my OCW-S100G-7AJF.
Still one of my favourite watches - if pushed, I'd probably save it over my Omega Aqua-Terra - I like it that much.









Unboxing and impressions available here.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-ocw-s100g-7ajf-unboxing-first-impressions-1037377.html


----------



## Barn0081

quick OCW-S5000S-2AJR video |>


----------



## krloz

krloz said:


> You are correct. It was phone's time, not atomic time. Apparently the JJY emulator app just emulates the atomic sound frequency but uses phone's time. I've downloaded another app and checked that phone's time is 8 seconds ahead of atomic time. So I will set atomic time manually and check if the watch could keep it throughout the week.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Just reporting back for future reference.
I've set the time manually and the watch has been precise to the second ever since. Really impressive precision.
It does sync via JJY emulator app, but then it gets 1minand 40 seconds behind, despite my phone clock showing correcting time.
I guess I will only know for sure if the problem is in the watch or in the app once I travel to a country covered by real atomic signal.
Until then, I am VERY pleased with this watch. It is now my daily driver.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

krloz said:


> Just reporting back for future reference.
> I've set the time manually and the watch has been precise to the second ever since. Really impressive precision.
> It does sync via JJY emulator app, but then it gets 1minand 40 seconds behind, despite my phone clock showing correcting time.
> I guess I will only know for sure if the problem is in the watch or in the app once I travel to a country covered by real atomic signal.
> Until then, I am VERY pleased with this watch. It is now my daily driver.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Have you tried adjusting the home positions of the hands? It sounds like they might be off by 1 min 40 sec.

User Manual for Casio Watch Module 4766 - Owner's Guide & Instructions


----------



## krloz

GaryK30 said:


> Have you tried adjusting the home positions of the hands? It sounds like they might be off by 1 min 40 sec.
> 
> User Manual for Casio Watch Module 4766 - Owner's Guide & Instructions


Yes, I did do it when I first got the watch. Still, the problem persisted.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone, this is my first post on Watchuseek. I have been reading and browsing for quite a while. Last December I got a new watch, but after one trip back for work in Torrance (not fixed) and being told I could send it back again (don't think so), i realized, this isn't going to work. I then discovered that the Japanese keep the beat watches for themselves and after finding this thread and doing more research, I was hooked on the Oceanus. My new S4000 arrived yesterday and while the pictures are beautiful, it looks even better in your hand. I ordered it from sakurawatches.com and it was at my front door in 5 days. WOW
I have a neuromuscular problem that has affected my hands and when I set my other watch, when DST started, it took me 5 times to get the hands lined up correctly. Those days are gone now. Thanks for all of the advice you guys were giving me and didn't know about. This is the most beautiful watch I have ever had and I am a happy guy.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone, this is my first post on Watchuseek. I have been reading and browsing for quite a while. Last December I got a new watch, but after one trip back for work in Torrance (not fixed) and being told I could send it back again (don't think so), i realized, this isn't going to work. I then discovered that the Japanese keep the beat watches for themselves and after finding this thread and doing more research, I was hooked on the Oceanus. My new S4000 arrived yesterday and while the pictures are beautiful, it looks even better in your hand. I ordered it from sakurawatches.com and it was at my front door in 5 days. WOW
I have a neuromuscular problem that has affected my hands and when I set my other watch, when DST started, it took me 5 times to get the hands lined up correctly. Those days are gone now. Thanks for all of the advice you guys were giving me and didn't know about. This is the most beautiful watch I have ever had and I am a happy guy.


----------



## qiao.feng

[email protected] said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on Watchuseek. I have been reading and browsing for quite a while. Last December I got a new watch, but after one trip back for work in Torrance (not fixed) and being told I could send it back again (don't think so), i realized, this isn't going to work. I then discovered that the Japanese keep the beat watches for themselves and after finding this thread and doing more research, I was hooked on the Oceanus. My new S4000 arrived yesterday and while the pictures are beautiful, it looks even better in your hand. I ordered it from sakurawatches.com and it was at my front door in 5 days. WOW
> I have a neuromuscular problem that has affected my hands and when I set my other watch, when DST started, it took me 5 times to get the hands lined up correctly. Those days are gone now. Thanks for all of the advice you guys were giving me and didn't know about. This is the most beautiful watch I have ever had and I am a happy guy.


Congrats on your new watch


----------



## krloz

krloz said:


> Yes, I did do it when I first got the watch. Still, the problem persisted.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


After further investigation, it seems that after synching with the JYY emulator app, time is precise. However, it takes between 1:20 to 1:40 minutes to get the chronometer second hand to move from Tokyo position (necessary to set it as home cutty to allow atomic synching) to Rio position (time zone I am living in). So, once I get to Rio position and press the A button, the time starts running again from the zero seconds position, not resuming from where I left.
I am not sure I am doing it right, but it seems odd if this is the default procedure for changing time zones as one will always have inaccurate time.

So I will stick with setting time manually for top notch accuracy.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## marked

Guys. I confess I love Oceanus watches. The fit and finish are top notch, the materials are great and so are the features.

I just bought an ocw-4000d and will post pics when it arrives from Japan. Am I crazy!? Or enlightened. Lol.


----------



## ewewew

marked said:


> Guys. I confess I love Oceanus watches. The fit and finish are top notch, the materials are great and so are the features.
> 
> I just bought an ocw-4000d and will post pics when it arrives from Japan. Am I crazy!? Or enlightened. Lol.


Enlightened!


----------



## marked

Got it yesterday. It's a beauty for sure:

4-9-19 014 by marked1, on Flickr


----------



## marked

Got it yesterday. It's a beauty for sure:

4-9-19 014 by marked1, on Flickr


----------



## memento_mori

Wonderful watch! Congratulations!


----------



## DanishGirl

I am planning to buy my first Oceanus from Sakura Watches. Is it a reliable site ?Have any of you bought from there ?

https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-oceanus-manta-ocw-s350f-7ajf

Thanks in advance

Danish Girl


----------



## DanishGirl

I am planning to buy my first Oceanus from Sakura Watches. Is it a reliable site ?Have any of you bought from there ?

https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-oceanus-manta-ocw-s350f-7ajf

CASIO OCEANUS MANTA OCW-S350F-7AJF

Thanks in advance

Danish Girl


----------



## qiao.feng

DanishGirl said:


> I am planning to buy my first Oceanus from Sakura Watches. Is it a reliable site ?Have any of you bought from there ?
> 
> https://www.sakurawatches.com/casio-oceanus-manta-ocw-s350f-7ajf
> 
> CASIO OCEANUS MANTA OCW-S350F-7AJF
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Danish Girl


I personally have never bought from sakurawatches, although if you search around WUS, I've seen mixed reviews about them, mostly positive though.

I've been getting mine from Chino, and they haven't let me down so far


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-T400TB-1A*


----------



## Barn0081

kubr1ck said:


> *OCW-T400TB-1A*
> 
> View attachment 14051675


Ha....I'll take that OCW-T400TB-1AJF and raise you a OCW-T400TG-1AJF :-!:-d


----------



## usclassic

I have been testing the accuracy of my Oceanus with auto sync turned off since 3/10/19 as of today, 4/10/19, one month later it still has not deviated from time.gov at all, that is +/- 0 SPM

The manual states "Accuracy at normal temperature:±15 seconds a month (with no signal calibration)" So 0 seconds per month is waaaaay above spec. Wonder if I got a special 5235 or if all are doing well better than the conservative +/- 15 spm spec?


----------



## warsh

I am happy to report that Casio USA successfully repaired by Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF. The pusher at 4:00 mysteriously stopped working and the watch stopped syncing with the atomic clock. It was out of warranty, so I paid $100 and they seem to have replaced an entire "circuit". They also replaced some gaskets and tested the watch for water resistance. Great to have it back and its working flawlessly again!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Glad to hear, @warsh. How long was the turnaround?


----------



## warsh

Sir-Guy said:


> Glad to hear, @warsh. How long was the turnaround?


It wasn't bad. Less than a month, I think.

I had stupidly thought I would need to send to Japan (I bought it from there) for service. But thanks to WUS member's good suggestions, I tried Casio USA. Up front, they said they were not sure they could fix it, so I was pleased when they messaged me saying they could and quoting me $104 to fix it.

The Oceanus is such a marvel. I often wonder what the earliest watchmakers would have thought if they could see a watch powered by the sun, with a perpetual calendar and always totally accurate.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

marked said:


> Got it yesterday. It's a beauty for sure:
> 
> 4-9-19 014 by marked1, on Flickr


Stunning. I've nearly bought one so many times haha. Is that the C or the D model?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

OCW-P600TB today


----------



## pdmm

Hi, I got the oceanus ocw-s100-1ajf and all of the sudden i am not able to check the reception status anymore by pressing the button on the side. 
When I press the button nothing happens  Anyone has experience with this? Is it running low on power perhaps? Any tricks I can use?


----------



## qiao.feng

pdmm said:


> Hi, I got the oceanus ocw-s100-1ajf and all of the sudden i am not able to check the reception status anymore by pressing the button on the side.
> When I press the button nothing happens  Anyone has experience with this? Is it running low on power perhaps? Any tricks I can use?


It's possible that's it's low on power, is the second hand moving at 2 seconds intervals? If so, charge it and it should be good


----------



## aneflan

Hi!
Have you seen this new model: OCW-T200S-1AJF ? Looks a lot like ocw-s100 but is stainless steel and has bluetooth and propably no polished surfaces?


----------



## Sir-Guy

That does look pretty clean. I don’t see any city codes, though. So perhaps it doesn’t have the quickest hour change feature of the OCW-S100?


----------



## ewewew

Sir-Guy said:


> That does look pretty clean. I don't see any city codes, though. So perhaps it doesn't have the quickest hour change feature of the OCW-S100?


I wonder if the city code is selected via Bluetooth.


----------



## ewewew

Casio Oceanus OCW-P600TD-1AJF Cachalot









I've had this for over 6 years now and still wear it often.


----------



## warsh

pdmm said:


> Hi, I got the oceanus ocw-s100-1ajf and all of the sudden i am not able to check the reception status anymore by pressing the button on the side.
> When I press the button nothing happens  Anyone has experience with this? Is it running low on power perhaps? Any tricks I can use?


I had exactly the same problem and had to send the watch back to Casio for service. I posted a little about that just 5-6 posts above yours. Or DM me if you'd like more details.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

DanishGirl said:


> I am planning to buy my first Oceanus from Sakura Watches. Is it a reliable site ?Have any of you bought from there ?
> 
> CASIO OCEANUS MANTA OCW-S350F-7AJF
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Danish Girl


I purchased the OCW-s4000-1AJF from Sakura (PayPal) on March 23 and it was delivered on March 29. They also had the lowest price of any other seller. I got the instant email back saying thanks for your order then on Monday another that it had shipped. You could tell by the box and tags that it was new. Love it. I think I read somewhere that Sakurawatches.com is the Internet outlet for e-bloom.


----------



## CADirk

And some playing around with the light this evening.


----------



## WES51

aneflan said:


> Hi!
> Have you seen this new model: OCW-T200S-1AJF ? Looks a lot like ocw-s100 but is stainless steel and has bluetooth and propably no polished surfaces?
> 
> View attachment 14057147


What a jaw dropping gorgeous looking watch. I'm in love with those hands too. I just mentioned "_a few posts back_" how much I loved the hands of the Longiness Conquest VHP and here we go, I see almost the same hands except this time it is favorite brand that has it.

I checked the Casio Japan Site:
https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/OCW-T200S-1A/

I really like that watch has retained the MB6 option in addition to the new Bluetooth. BIG THANKS to Casio for listening to fans of MB6. Website also lists Titanium Carbide finish (in addition to the google translators "Titanium Carbide Processing", I asked my Japanese wife for clarification).

Here is it in another gorgeous color:








I'm going to stay strong and try not expanding into more watches, but this one seriously may have my name on it. I was already in love with the OCW-S100, but the lack of leather band option turned out to be my "_lucky_" dealbreaker. If this new OCW-T200S can accept a leather band, then I'll be in some serious toruble the next time when we are in Japan.


----------



## WES51

"_Oh no_", it does come with a leather band option:
https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T200SLE-2A/








What a beautiful watch.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l'm thinking of buying an Oceanus and have questions. Does the bracelet and case of the OCW-T100TD-1AJF have the titanium carbide for scratch resistance like the OCW-S100-1AJF? And does it have sapphire crystal? l can't find much info on the T100TD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kubr1ck

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l'm thinking of buying an Oceanus and have questions. Does the bracelet and case of the OCW-T100TD-1AJF have the titanium carbide for scratch resistance like the OCW-S100-1AJF? And does it have sapphire crystal? l can't find much info on the T100TD. Thanks in advance.


The answer to both of your questions is yes. The official site for this watch is in Japanese but if you have the page translated you'll find confirmation of this.

https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/OCW-T100TD-1A/


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

kubr1ck said:


> The answer to both of your questions is yes. The official site for this watch is in Japanese but if you have the page translated you'll find confirmation of this.
> 
> https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/OCW-T100TD-1A/


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## usclassic

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l'm thinking of buying an Oceanus and have questions. Does the bracelet and case of the OCW-T100TD-1AJF have the titanium carbide for scratch resistance like the OCW-S100-1AJF? And does it have sapphire crystal? l can't find much info on the T100TD. Thanks in advance.


very easy to find this..... OCW-T100TD-1A that comes with Solar powered, Radio Atomic, Titanium case TIC (Titanium Carbide treatment), Sapphire glass, Auto Calendar, and World Time

Tough Solar
Titanium case with TIC (Titanium Carbide) treatment
Titanium band with TIC (Titanium Carbide) treatment
3 fold 1 push type buckle
Sapphire glass (with non-reflective coating)
Shock Resist
Neo brite
WR 10 Bar Waterproof
Wave Ceptor from; JAPAN, NORTH AMERICA, W EUROPE, CHINA
World Time (29 cities + UTC)
Battery indicator
Power saving function
Auto Calendar
Date Display
Accuracy (when non-reception): within +/-15sec/month
Band: 150-205mm
45.2 x 42.0 x 10.3 mm
97g

Will you be changing your screen name then? lol


----------



## qiao.feng

WES51 said:


> What a jaw dropping gorgeous looking watch. I'm in love with those hands too. I just mentioned "_a few posts back_" how much I loved the hands of the Longiness Conquest VHP and here we go, I see almost the same hands except this time it is favorite brand that has it.
> 
> I checked the Casio Japan Site:
> https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/OCW-T200S-1A/
> 
> I really like that watch has retained the MB6 option in addition to the new Bluetooth. BIG THANKS to Casio for listening to fans of MB6. Website also lists Titanium Carbide finish (in addition to the google translators "Titanium Carbide Processing", I asked my Japanese wife for clarification).
> 
> Here is it in another gorgeous color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stay strong and try not expanding into more watches, but this one seriously may have my name on it. I was already in love with the OCW-S100, but the lack of leather band option turned out to be my "_lucky_" dealbreaker. If this new OCW-T200S can accept a leather band, then I'll be in some serious toruble the next time when we are in Japan.


I'm confused, is that a titanium or SS case and bracelet?


----------



## kubr1ck

qiao.feng said:


> I'm confused, is that a titanium or SS case and bracelet?


Oddly enough, this one appears to be a SS case and bracelet with titanium carbide processing. Most Oceanus pieces are full titanium.


----------



## qiao.feng

kubr1ck said:


> Oddly enough, this one appears to be a SS case and bracelet with titanium carbide processing. Most Oceanus pieces are full titanium.


That's why I got confused, thanks for clarifying though, I automatically assumed that Oceanus are synonymous with titanium


----------



## usclassic

I don't think that information is correct. I believe the ocw-t200s-1a has a stainless steel case and band without titanium carbide processing. I think it is simply a mistake on the Casio Japan website, but that is just my hunch.


----------



## harald-hans

Todays choice ...

OCW-G2000-1AJF


----------



## pdmm

Thanks for your suggestion. It turned out that because i was using the watch in a timezone outside of the multiband geography, the feature is automatically disabled. Once I went back home and adjusted the watch for CEST time, it worked just fine.


----------



## marked

Casio Oceanus OCW-S400D right at home on alligator strap...

4-19-19 063 by marked1, on Flickr
4-19-19 061 by marked1, on Flickr


----------



## icebeam030

Hi guys I am new to the community and just bought an oceanus S4000D. I assume this site is just like HeadFi for audio equipments?


----------



## qiao.feng

marked said:


> Casio Oceanus OCW-S400D right at home on alligator strap...
> 
> 4-19-19 063 by marked1, on Flickr
> 4-19-19 061 by marked1, on Flickr


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## icebeam030

What is the lug width of S4000D? I am also considering changing a strap.


----------



## marked

icebeam030 said:


> What is the lug width of S4000D? I am also considering changing a strap.


21mm. I'm using a 22mm strap


----------



## harald-hans

marked said:


> Casio Oceanus OCW-S400D right at home on alligator strap...
> 
> 4-19-19 063 by marked1, on Flickr
> 4-19-19 061 by marked1, on Flickr


Hmmm - I love the watch itself :-! but I am not really sure if the brown strap matches to the watch ...

I like these combinations more (subjective) ... ;-)



















Here is my other Oceanus ...


----------



## icebeam030

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - I love the watch itself :-! but I am not really sure if the brown strap matches to the watch ...
> 
> I like these combinations more (subjective) ... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my other Oceanus ...


Agreed. Your pictures look nice.


----------



## icebeam030

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - I love the watch itself :-! but I am not really sure if the brown strap matches to the watch ...
> 
> I like these combinations more (subjective) ... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my other Oceanus ...


Agreed. Your pictures look nice.


----------



## icebeam030

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - I love the watch itself :-! but I am not really sure if the brown strap matches to the watch ...
> 
> I like these combinations more (subjective) ... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my other Oceanus ...


Agreed. Your pictures look nice.


----------



## oceanusguy

Rocket1991 said:


> Seriously slick watch!


What's the story on these? I have a OCW-S100-1AJF which I got from Seiya and love, but these look really tempting, particularly the OCW-S5000S. I can't find them for sale, have no idea on pricing. Is there a release date pending?


----------



## icebeam030

oceanusguy said:


> What's the story on these? I have a OCW-S100-1AJF which I got from Seiya and love, but these look really tempting, particularly the OCW-S5000S. I can't find them for sale, have no idea on pricing. Is there a release date pending?


It's said to be released in early June. Price is about 300,000 JPY. Anyway it will be really hard to buy.


----------



## oceanusguy

icebeam030 said:


> It's said to be released in early June. Price is about 300,000 JPY. Anyway it will be really hard to buy.


Thanks!

I assume the special editions will be tough to find. Hopefully the "normal" versions will be plentiful?


----------



## harald-hans

I´ve sended out an official enquiry to 3 different shops in Japan for the limited edition ...

We will see what happens ...


----------



## icebeam030

oceanusguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume the special editions will be tough to find. Hopefully the "normal" versions will be plentiful?


Maybe you could consider the S5000C version which is limited to 1500 and easy enough to buy. Haha I am also considering it, just trying to wait and see more pictures.
Here is the link I got the information from: ??????????OCW-S5000?6?????????????4?? : great G-SHOCK world


----------



## oceanusguy

harald-hans said:


> I´ve sended out an official enquiry to 3 different shops in Japan for the limited edition ...
> 
> We will see what happens ...


Let us know - here's the response I got from Chino Watch where I got my current oceanus:

"No information of it is available."


----------



## Fangio

My short T200 review if interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-casio-oceanus-ocw-t200-4939149-post48751025.html#post48751025


----------



## BigDeav477

So the T200 has no zaratsu polishing and no titanium??? I don't understand cutting to grate 
qualities from the OCW-s100


----------



## lvt

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - I love the watch itself :-! but I am not really sure if the brown strap matches to the watch ...
> 
> I like these combinations more (subjective) ... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my other Oceanus ...


That strap is a great idea, how did you come up with it?


----------



## WES51

BigDeav477 said:


> So the T200 has no zaratsu polishing and no titanium??? I don't understand cutting to grate
> qualities from the OCW-s100


Hmm, the lack of titanium on the T200 would chill my initial enthusiasm a bit. I'm not saying it's a dealbreaker, just simply thinking out loud.


----------



## kubr1ck

Oceanus got them beautiful blue eyes. 💙


----------



## harald-hans

lvt said:


> That strap is a great idea, how did you come up with it?


Perfect - best strap ever ...


----------



## usclassic

This ocw-s100 is still spot on time with no sync since 3/10/19. Perhaps it helps that I never take it off my wrist so temperature is more consistent.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

A few days ago l ordered it on Ebay from a seller in Japan, the country that brought the world the '68-'73 Datsun 510/Nissan Bluebird.


----------



## Mister X

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> A few days ago l ordered it on Ebay from a seller in Japan, the country that brought the world the '68-'73 Datsun 510/Nissan Bluebird.


That comment evoked images of a BRE 510 tearing it up in Trans Am. Made me feel like a teenager again.

Back OT; I'm hearing the Siren's call of an Oceanus but the depth and breadth of the line as me in analysis to paralysis. I can see my watch budget being dashed on the rocks this year.


----------



## DanishGirl

Only fitting that I should post in this forum also !
My second Casio but first Oceanus Manta .
Loving the look and the watch.


----------



## pl_gristle

Nice contrast between the blue hands and white face . Many (not all) white face watches have silver or even white hands that make legibility difficult at some angles.


----------



## qiao.feng

DanishGirl said:


> Only fitting that I should post in this forum also !
> My second Casio but first Oceanus Manta .
> Loving the look and the watch.


Very nice!


----------



## harald-hans

oceanusguy said:


> Let us know - here's the response I got from Chino Watch where I got my current oceanus:
> 
> "No information of it is available."


One of the 3 japanese dealers I asked for the new OCW-S5000S wrote me back ...

"No information until yet (delivery date) BUT he has preordered one "for any eventuality" ;-) and if he receive this one I am Nr.1 on the list ... " :-!:-!:-!

I´ll keep my finger crossed ...


----------



## qiao.feng

harald-hans said:


> One of the 3 japanese dealers I asked for the new OCW-S5000S wrote me back ...
> 
> "No information until yet (delivery date) BUT he has preordered one "for any eventuality" ;-) and if he receive this one I am Nr.1 on the list ... " :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I´ll keep my finger crossed ...


Hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## usclassic

The remarkable perfect accuracy of my OCW-s100 continues with auto sync turned off for almost 2 months. Still spot on +/- 0


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Well, l got teased on my incoming Oceanus. Last Tuesday the tracking stated it was in Houston. l said "That was quick from Japan. Wow". The next day it got sent back to the seller because of an "insufficient address". l went to the post office, called them, and they are of no help. l emailed the seller and they got the address correct. So who knows when l'll get it lol. The hardships of mail ordering stuff. Maybe June will be the month that l get my awesome Oceanus.


----------



## qiao.feng

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Well, l got teased on my incoming Oceanus. Last Tuesday the tracking stated it was in Houston. l said "That was quick from Japan. Wow". The next day it got sent back to the seller because of an "insufficient address". l went to the post office, called them, and they are of no help. l emailed the seller and they got the address correct. So who knows when l'll get it lol. The hardships of mail ordering stuff. Maybe June will be the month that l get my awesome Oceanus.
> 
> View attachment 14126225


Ugh ... hate it when stuff like that happens, hang in there man!


----------



## joshposh

Just picked up this OCW-T150 from Yodobashi Shinjuku (Japanese watch heaven for those of you who havent been there


----------



## joshposh

Oceanus display with some of the Japanese price tags


----------



## Sid_Mac

joshposh said:


> Just picked up this OCW-T150 from Yodobashi Shinjuku (Japanese watch heaven for those of you who havent been there
> 
> View attachment 14141775


I have this one too! I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## joshposh

Ha! I thought that was my arm for a second. I've got two now. Also have a Grand Seiko and Royal Orient. The Oceanus are the ones I actually wear. Better in my opinion.


----------



## James142

joshposh said:


> Just picked up this OCW-T150 from Yodobashi Shinjuku (Japanese watch heaven for those of you who havent been there


Oh, man. Yodobashi Shinjuku is one of my favorite places in the universe! I visited there about a year and a half ago and got a Seiko and a G-Shock, but wanted pretty much everything else!

One day I'm going to go back, take my time, and do some serious watch shopping.

Drool city 

Nice Oshi, BTW


----------



## Adventureman

Sir-Guy said:


> That does look pretty clean. I don't see any city codes, though. So perhaps it doesn't have the quickest hour change feature of the OCW-S100?


You can change the time zone by pulling the crown and rotate the seconds hand to the desired time zone relative to UTC. For example, Japan is UTC +9 so you point the seconds hand to the 9 seconds marker on the dial.

I just bought this T200 from BIC in Osaka for US$385 / 40K yen and it is awesome. I like it better than my S100 that I sold a few months ago.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Adventureman said:


> You can change the time zone by pulling the crown and rotate the seconds hand to the desired time zone relative to UTC. For example, Japan is UTC +9 so you point the seconds hand to the 9 seconds marker on the dial.
> 
> I just bought this T200 from BIC in Osaka for US$385 / 40K yen and it is awesome. I like it better than my S100 that I sold a few months ago.


Very cool, thanks very much for the follow up. May I ask what makes you like it better than the S100? Both models are grabbing my attention, but the new one's ability to use aftermarket straps piques my interest.


----------



## Adventureman

Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool, thanks very much for the follow up. May I ask what makes you like it better than the S100? Both models are grabbing my attention, but the new one's ability to use aftermarket straps piques my interest.


It is slightly bigger and appears to be 40mm which is the perfect size for me. I also like a bit of extra weight with the T200 which makes it feel a bit more substantial on the wrist. It is still only 135g on bracelet so very comfortable to wear. The T200 also looks a bit sportier and the dark blue sunray dial looks a bit more interesting than the black/grey dial of the S100. I always found the S100 looked a bit dull in low light. Bluetooth is an interesting feature as well.

I have a review of the S100 here and will be adding a complete review of the S200 in a couple of weeks.
Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF - Watches - Horology.World


----------



## sdot

Damn y'all making me want my next watch to be an Oceanus/


----------



## warsh

Adventureman said:


> It is slightly bigger and appears to be 40mm which is the perfect size for me. I also like a bit of extra weight with the T200 which makes it feel a bit more substantial on the wrist. It is still only 135g on bracelet so very comfortable to wear. The T200 also looks a bit sportier and the dark blue sunray dial looks a bit more interesting than the black/grey dial of the S100. I always found the S100 looked a bit dull in low light. Bluetooth is an interesting feature as well.
> 
> I have a review of the S100 here and will be adding a complete review of the S200 in a couple of weeks.
> Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF - Watches - Horology.World


Looking forward to that review!! Are these for sale on the interwebs??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qiao.feng

sdot said:


> Damn y'all making me want my next watch to be an Oceanus/


Do it! You won't be disappointed


----------



## Sid_Mac

Adventureman said:


> It is slightly bigger and appears to be 40mm which is the perfect size for me. I also like a bit of extra weight with the T200 which makes it feel a bit more substantial on the wrist. It is still only 135g on bracelet so very comfortable to wear. The T200 also looks a bit sportier and the dark blue sunray dial looks a bit more interesting than the black/grey dial of the S100. I always found the S100 looked a bit dull in low light. Bluetooth is an interesting feature as well.
> 
> I have a review of the S100 here and will be adding a complete review of the S200 in a couple of weeks.
> Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF - Watches - Horology.World


Adventureman - in your review, you state, "Does it annoy you when the seconds hand on a quartz watch doesn't exactly hit the markers on the dial? Never an issue like that with this Oceanus. Even when the seconds hands is knocked out of position by external shock, you can adjust it again to make it go back to normal."
How is this accomplished? I need to do this on my Oceanus.


----------



## usclassic

here are the instructions to adjust hand home positions and everything else.


----------



## Sid_Mac

usclassic said:


> here are the instructions to adjust hand home positions and everything else.


Thank you!


----------



## DanishGirl

My Casio Oceanus Manta with its gorgeous lume.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## beansandcornbread

Anyone have a picture of the clasp on the T200S? I haven't seen any pictures yet. Same as the S100? About to pull the trigger and the T200 has me questioning which one to get.


----------



## qiao.feng

beansandcornbread said:


> Anyone have a picture of the clasp on the T200S? I haven't seen any pictures yet. Same as the S100? About to pull the trigger and the T200 has me questioning which one to get.


Pictures aren't mine, got them from a FS post


----------



## qiao.feng

beansandcornbread said:


> Anyone have a picture of the clasp on the T200S? I haven't seen any pictures yet. Same as the S100? About to pull the trigger and the T200 has me questioning which one to get.


Sorry you asked for the clasp which I forgot lol


----------



## beansandcornbread

Thanks so much. T200 on the way!


----------



## C_Leon

Thanks for the great pictures, does anyone have real-world measurements of the lug-to-lug distance of T200S?


----------



## Adventureman

C_Leon said:


> Thanks for the great pictures, does anyone have real-world measurements of the lug-to-lug distance of T200S?


49.5 mm


----------



## Adventureman

C_Leon said:


> Thanks for the great pictures, does anyone have real-world measurements of the lug-to-lug distance of T200S?


49.5 mm


----------



## qiao.feng

beansandcornbread said:


> Thanks so much. T200 on the way!


Please share pictures when you get it!


----------



## C_Leon

Adventureman said:


> 49.5 mm


Thank you! Unfortunately seems too long for my wrists!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## obiwanjak

Can the bracelet be removed on an OCW-G1000 and replaced with a NATO? Or does it have the same fixed middle lug like some of the other Oceanus models? Thanks!


----------



## beansandcornbread

qiao.feng said:


> Please share pictures when you get it!


I suck at picks but here's a couple...

































7 inch flat wrist.


----------



## qiao.feng

Very nice! Enjoy and thanks for the pictures


----------



## Crossingrover

Hello everyone! I'm thoroughly impressed with the OCW-S100-1AJF and I'm thinking it might even become my one-watch collection! However, I have a very small wrist that is somewhere between 6" and 6.25" depending on the time of day.

Obviously this isn't a watch I'd have an opportunity to try on, so I'm hoping for some guidance from the fine folks in this thread. Is there anyone who owns an OCW-S100 and has an ~6in wrist that could provide some pictures or feedback regarding the way this watch fits?

Thanks!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Crossingrover said:


> Hello everyone! I'm thoroughly impressed with the OCW-S100-1AJF and I'm thinking it might even become my one-watch collection! However, I have a very small wrist that is somewhere between 6" and 6.25" depending on the time of day.
> 
> Obviously this isn't a watch I'd have an opportunity to try on, so I'm hoping for some guidance from the fine folks in this thread. Is there anyone who owns an OCW-S100 and has an ~6in wrist that could provide some pictures or feedback regarding the way this watch fits?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Well my wrist is 6.75", so I don't have an exact answer to your question, but I do prefer smaller watches, with 38-39mm being my sweet spot. And with that preference the S100 wears very well for me. I got excited about the S200 until I heard it was 41mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krloz

krloz said:


> Got my first Oceanus one week ago. I could not be happier! It's an OCW-S1000 and it is in great condition. The only drawback is that after initial synching to an atomic clock emulator app it has constantly running 1:40 minutes behind my phone's clock. It is ok, but I was expecting that the atomic precision would not fade away so quick (ie overnight).
> All in all, it is a great purchase and definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Two months later and the watch is running 12 seconds behind Atomic time. Not bad for a 10 year old watch that has never been serviced!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Here's a few more images of OCW-S5000S-2AJR for you....

love the new design case...

















drools...&#8230;

























Hope the lucky 200 enjoy them |>


----------



## memento_mori

Wow, just wow!


----------



## GaryK30

A new review of the T200.


----------



## kubr1ck

OCW-G2000-1AJF


----------



## WatchBeer

Is there a simple Oceanus like the t200 or ocw-s100 with a scre down crown?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

Hello everyone,
I just joined the forum and wanted to share with you guys some pics of my first Casio Oceanus. It just arrived from Japan few hours ago. I've decided to get a new watch after using a Seiko Brightz for 10+ years now.


----------



## Tatsumaki

This one is the OCW-S5000C, as far as I can tell it is identical to the S5000S besides the DLC coated case and band, the gold crown and gold date highlight. I have been keeping my eye on the S5000S but no e-shops seems to have it. I got this from Sakura Watches, best price among other e-shops, first time I buy from them, shipped on Monday, arrived today. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tatsumaki

This one is the OCW-S5000C, as far as I can tell it is identical to the S5000S besides the DLC coated case and band, the gold crown and gold date highlight. I have been keeping my eye on the S5000S but no e-shops seems to have it. I got this from Sakura Watches, best price among other e-shops, first time I buy from them, shipped on Monday, arrived today. Highly recommended.


----------



## kubr1ck

Tatsumaki said:


> This one is the OCW-S5000C, as far as I can tell it is identical to the S5000S besides the DLC coated case and band, the gold crown and gold date highlight. I have been keeping my eye on the S5000S but no e-shops seems to have it. I got this from Sakura Watches, best price among other e-shops, first time I buy from them, shipped on Monday, arrived today. Highly recommended.


Stunning new Manta. Thank you for sharing the photos, and congrats!


----------



## G-Drive

kubr1ck said:


> Stunning new Manta. Thank you for sharing the photos, and congrats!


Was about to say the same !


----------



## Sibe

looks great, but, so, does it have 4 or 5 motors and independent hand control or not? I still want to know since I saw the first promo video which may have shown no independent hand control...


----------



## Tatsumaki

Sibe said:


> looks great, but, so, does it have 4 or 5 motors and independent hand control or not? I still want to know since I saw the first promo video which may have shown no independent hand control...


From what I have read it has 5 motors I might be mistaken though. About the independent hand control, if you mean that the crown will mechanically control the hands, the answer is no. Pretty much everything in this watch is electronic, the crown controls a switch inside (you can feel the clics as you turn it) which in turn moves the hands.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Sibe said:


> looks great, but, so, does it have 4 or 5 motors and independent hand control or not? I still want to know since I saw the first promo video which may have shown no independent hand control...


From what I have read it has 5 motors I might be mistaken though. About the independent hand control, if you mean that the crown will mechanically control the hands, the answer is no. Pretty much everything in this watch is electronic, the crown controls a switch inside (you can feel the clics as you turn it) which in turn moves the hands.


----------



## Sibe

what I meant in other words: one motor for hour hand and minute hand and 24 hour hand (sub dial at 12 o'clock) together (4 motor module, however, the motor for the sub dial at 9 o'clock has two coils, if I am not mistaken, for high speed, and so it can be mistaken for a five motor module just by the looks at pictures of the module)

Or another motor, for independent hand control, so one motor for hour hand (and 24 hour sub dial at 12 o'clock) and one for minute hand (five motor module).

In both cases: another motor drives the second hand and the last one day of the week and date togetehr.


----------



## Sibe

strange double post, ignore this


----------



## Tatsumaki

Sibe said:


> what I meant in other words: one motor for hour hand and minute hand and 24 hour hand (sub dial at 12 o'clock) together (4 motor module, however, the motor for the sub dial at 9 o'clock has two coils, if I am not mistaken, for high speed, and so it can be mistaken for a five motor module just by the looks at pictures of the module) Or another motor, for independent hand control, so one motor for hour hand (and 24 hour sub dial at 12 o'clock) and one for minute hand (five motor module).
> In both cases: another motor drives the second hand and the last one day of the week and date togetehr.


From using it, looks like the main hour and minute hands do not act independently. For instance when changing the time from 4 to 5, the minute hand has to do one revolution clockwise for the hour hand to move from 4 to 5. The same applies for the small hour dial at 9 o'clock. It also seems that the mode dial at 6 o'clock is linked to the day/number at 3 o'clock, for instance when changing the date by 1, the hand on the dial at 6 o'clock spins something like 10 times. On the manual when manually adjusting the alignment it might take up to 20 mins, which is crazy! But then it is supposed to align itself at night I think. I think you are right and it is a 4 motor watch. I've seen videos of other Oceanus where the hour and minute hand operate independently, it looks like the watch has gotten crazy.
https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5603_en/UQIDSYurgrcjfh.html


----------



## Tatsumaki

Sibe said:


> strange double post, ignore this


The website is acting up, when I hit "post quick reply" it show that there was an error and asks you to post again, but post actually goes through.


----------



## steel_3d

Got my S5000C from Katsu Higuchi this week. Great deal, quick shipping (just noticed Sakura is cheaper, but no biggie). Short story is: it's an awesome watch. Comparing it to my old S1000 that I wore to death, literally. Finally took on water on a swim in the ocean (ironic  ).

The good:
-looks great
-faceted blue ring looks great, it's not in your face blue most of the time, closer to black
-pearl looks great
-glass is crazy clear, and can see through at crazy shallow angle as well
-build quality looks great, second hand is dead on the ticks
-adjustable clasp is pretty cool
-bluetooth works great, second hand matches my phone
-time zone adjustments are infinitely easier than s1000, both through app and through buttons
-dst sync should be much more reliable than s1000
-world time always visible is awesome
-second hand always moving is great, compared to s1000 not moving except in stopwatch mode
-if the hands really auto-calibrate, that will be a win. s1000 lost calibration quite a bit after a few years, especially the second hand.

The bad:
-expensive, double the price of my s1000
-almost too blingy (s1000 was more understated and normal looking - wish no blue was still an option)
-almost too thin
-pearl has no texture in 9 and 12 o'clock positions on my particular example, but 6 o'clock looks nice
-band is crap compared to s1000 
- doesn't lay flat, which is horrible and makes it feel cheap - one of the biggest drawbacks for me
- the pieces of each link are pressed together, while s1000 was made up of all individual pieces, down to the dual shiny strips
- no chance of replacing with leather band
-font could be more bold to be readable, especially on date and day of week
-worried about scratches on black bezel - bezel design was more practical on s1000
-worried about scratches on outer nonreflective coating; s1000 survived 8 years with zero scratches - I almost never took it off my wrist, whether fixing cars, hiking, swimming, etc.
-less reflective than s1000, but still definitely reflective
-stopwatch is useless - hard to access and only 1s precision
-atomic function seems redundant, and a waste of money and space at this point

A bunch more photos and videos below for those interested: [Forum doesn't let me post links. Can I PM to someone to post?]


----------



## Tatsumaki

steel_3d said:


> A bunch more photos and videos below for those interested: [Forum doesn't let me post links. Can I PM to someone to post?]


Thanks for your detailed review steel_3d! It is a pretty cool watch! 
It think the forum does not let you post url links unless you have 5+ posts. It happened to me, I just joined about two days ago.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Dear forum,

Here are my insights on the *Casio Oceanus OCW-S5000C Caliber 5603* after using it for a couple of days. 
I will be comparing it with my *Seiko Brightz SAGZ001* that I have worn everyday for 10+ years. This Seiko is still working great, but it only has radio wave connectivity for Japan and I have gotten tired of constantly adjusting the time and date (about twice a year), which is a total pain. I will post its proper review on the Seiko forum at a later time. Hopefully this Casio will last as long or longer.

*Pros:*
-The watch looks great! 
-Blue/Green outer ring looks phenomenal, it is not in-your-face bling, just at a certain angle it shows the colors and gradations. 
-The mother-of-pearl in-dials look great as well, they are mostly blue but at a certain angle they show their gradation.
-Time adjustment while traveling is easy and convenient, just by pressing A (top) button for 3 secs the time will toggle between "World time" and "Home time"
-Bluetooth pairing is easy and changing the time using your phone is a welcomed perk
-It is thin and light, personally, I do not like bulky and heavy watches
-When adjusting the band, I noticed, you have to take into account the amount of links above and below the clasp. The watch's dial was facing outwards on my wrist until I move some links around.
-Craftmanship is great
-The neo-bright marks glow with a nice shade of blue that I like.
-Self-adjusting atomic clock and Bluetooth is nice. I would have liked GPS function but current GPS watches are too bulky for my liking.
-Water beads up on the watch's crystal due to its hydrophobic coating, hopefully this will last.
-Solar charging means never replacing the battery. I have never replaced the battery on the Seiko and it is still working great.
-Manual alignment of hands and date
-The watch and app shows you the charge left on the battery

*Cons:*
-It is expensive, but it is also a limited edition, the regular version will knock on average USD 600 off
-Case quality "sounds" cheap. Compare to the Seiko, the case sounds like a very hollow piece of metal.
-No screw-down crown. The Seiko has a screw-down crown and it is lasting 10+ years and going. They both have the same number of buttons. Hopefully this will not be a point of failure for this Casio.
-The visible part of the shaft of the hands look cheap for the watch's price range. The Seiko's look much better/cleaner and it was half the price
-Going through the different settings can be complicated, even when using the app on your phone. It is not intuitive to know wheather the watch is still connected to your phone or not
-Getting to adjust the AT, DST, STD is complicated
-It is annoying that Bluetooth connectivity works just for a short time. If I want to use the app later, you will have to connect it again.
-I am not a fan of the domed glass; I feel that it might get scratched easier than a flat glass. After 10+ years, the Seiko's glass looks new. This is, however, is my first domed glass watch, so time will tell.
-The main hour and minute hand do not move independently, so when adjusting the time you'll have to wait for the minute hand to do a complete revolution for the hour hand to advance.
-The "mode/day hand" and date are inter-connected. When adjusting the date, the mode hand will rotate like crazy and the date will move very slow. On the manual says that it might take 20 mins to adjust the date, probably if changing the date from 1 to 16
-Case back cover feels like a cheap thin piece of metal, as so does the engraving.
-Case back cover is a snap-off type, I would have liked it to be a screw-down back cover like the Seiko or fitted with screws for better water proofing.
-The neo-bright marks glow not as bright as the Seiko and other watches I have seen. I have yet to measure how long do they last glowing. The Seiko fades after ~3 hours.
-Date window could be bigger, sometime is hard to read the "1" if the date is between 11 and 19.
-The main hour and minute hands does not look as polished and have a cheap feel, when compared to the Seiko Brightz.
-Stopwatch function is useless at 1 second measurement and the function cannot be accessed easily.
-Black bezel might be prone to scratches, will see how the DLC treatment holds up
-Lack of an alarm and timer function, just my personal opinion, it would have been nice to have an alarm and countdown timer


----------



## Tatsumaki

One more pet peeve of mine on this Casio Oceanus OCW-S5000C. 
For being a limited edition of 1500, it does not states this anywhere, neither on the watch, box nor on the warranty papers. 
Limited edition Seikos have a number engraved on the case back, such 0001/1500. 
I am not sure if the OCW-S5000S, a limited edition of 200, have their number engraved, though.


----------



## Tatsumaki

FarmeR57 said:


> So good Kubrick, some serious prose there. My favorite aspect of the Oceanus line is the distinctive blue used in their design. Would love a OCW-P1000B one day...sigh...such a nice blue rotating bezel...
> I snuck in the back door with my scruffy pawnshop find, but there is a bit of blue in there. Currently trying to figure out a replacement band.
> OCW-M700TBJ
> Last model sold in NA, and AFAIK the only one with tide information.(edit: similar OCW-M7000 also has tide, plus tachymeter)


This case back of the Oceanus looks more premium than the current 2019 editions (barely engraved thin piece of metal).


----------



## Tatsumaki

Here some more pics of the Casio Oceanus OCW-S5000C


----------



## KogKiller

Finally received my S100. It's closest to being the perfect watch for me. The finishing is better than the current gen Tag Heuer 300m AquaRacer auto I had. Very light, and comfortable too.


----------



## KogKiller

Another picture. A look at the crisp case finishing and bracelet. It looks even better in person.


----------



## G-Drive

Tatsumaki said:


> Here some more pics of the Casio Oceanus OCW-S5000C


Thanks for the pics (and measurements) ! This OCW-S5000C looks FANTASTIC !


----------



## KogKiller

Why did the 2 pictures I posted a few days ago get deleted? This forum has been behaving strangely recently...


----------



## BurningPlaydoh

-snip- Double post, forum is being weird


----------



## BurningPlaydoh

Just got my T200S and it seems like after connecting to a phone once, no matter what I do I can't get back to using radio signal. No combination or order of turning off bluetooth on the watch, deleting the watch pairing on the app, etc. seems to get me able to switch back to radio time setting. Normally when holding the button for .5 seconds the seconds hand should move to "RC" (radio) and then after 2.5 sec of holding to "C" (bluetooth). Instead, mine immediately moves to "C" on any hold. The online manual gives no other way of removing the pairing that I can see: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYbnjyjgob.html


----------



## GaryK30

BurningPlaydoh said:


> Just got my T200S and it seems like after connecting to a phone once, no matter what I do I can't get back to using radio signal. No combination or order of turning off bluetooth on the watch, deleting the watch pairing on the app, etc. seems to get me able to switch back to radio time setting. Normally when holding the button for .5 seconds the seconds hand should move to "RC" (radio) and then after 2.5 sec of holding to "C" (bluetooth). Instead, mine immediately moves to "C" on any hold. The online manual gives no other way of removing the pairing that I can see: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYbnjyjgob.html


Did you try the Unpairing procedure, which is in the Troubleshooting section?

https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYhdqiijnq.html


----------



## BurningPlaydoh

GaryK30 said:


> Did you try the Unpairing procedure, which is in the Troubleshooting section?
> 
> https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYhdqiijnq.html


Yep, all that seems to do is cancel the _current_ connection with the app. I don't get any additional options on screen, just "The connection with the watch has been terminated". After trying that (+ the "delete pairing registration" option on the app) I still can't get to the "RC" option on the watch.

Edit: Maybe I will need to wait a day or two for it to decide to use radio again after being disconnected from the app?


----------



## Tatsumaki

Barn0081 said:


> Here's a few more images of OCW-S5000S-2AJR for you....
> 
> love the new design case..
> 
> Hope the lucky 200 enjoy them |>


That looks gorgeous!!! Could you post more pics? Bracelet clasp, back case, etc. Is the DLC coating also on the back case and inside of the bracelet?

Thanks for sharing these pics and congrats!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tatsumaki said:


> That looks gorgeous!!! Could you post more pics? Bracelet clasp, back case, etc. Is the DLC coating also on the back case and inside of the bracelet?
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pics and congrats!!!


From the specs I saw when researching the watch, the DLC coating is only on the bezel.


----------



## tomchicago

Nasty problem. Email Casio support and ask how to clear pairing on the WATCH not just app. Watch is still looking for a phone connection. This is what Bluetooth square owners had to do before Casio fixed the app.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Time4Playnow said:


> From the specs I saw when researching the watch, the DLC coating is only on the bezel.


You are correct, just read that the treatment for the case and bracelet is called Blue AIP. I wonder how strong would that be compared to other coatings and if everything is coated or just the top of the watch. 
 https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/oceanus/ocw-s5000.html [/ URL]


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tatsumaki said:


> You are correct, just read that the treatment for the case and bracelet is called Blue AIP. I wonder how strong would that be compared to other coatings and if everything is coated or just the top of the watch.
> https://www.casio-watches.com/base...ailability and probably astronomical price...


----------



## warsh

Got my technological marvel on wrist today. Trying to love the blue tint, although on balance, I could probably do without it. Still, the watch has impressive finishing for the price, is a Goldilocks size, and has simply amazing tech. It's a very strong grab and go with lots of GADA qualities.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1

Boy if those new three-hand versions were titanium, I'd own both the black and blue dial versions by now.
Wearing my Manta today. Pic for thread posterity:


----------



## Tatsumaki

3-1-1 said:


> Boy if those new three-hand versions were titanium, I'd own both the black and blue dial versions by now.
> Wearing my Manta today. Pic for thread posterity:
> View attachment 14249957


I thought all Oceanus were made of titanium.


----------



## kubr1ck

Tatsumaki said:


> I thought all Oceanus were made of titanium.


I believe the new T200s are made of stainless steel, which is a bit odd to me as well.


----------



## Tatsumaki

kubr1ck said:


> I believe the new T200s are made of stainless steel, which is a bit odd to me as well.


You are correct. It is odd, the 100 and 150 series are titanium, while the 200's are stainless steel.


----------



## Rocket1991

I think Casio will abolish Lineage and make Oceanus the only one. Lineage usually steel/mineral and top models steel/sapphire titanium/sapphire.
I would of loved to see digital Oceanus....
Historically Oceanus was steel/not steel/ mineral. So it "retro" if you like.


----------



## James142

Happy Friday, guys


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Chasy

BurningPlaydoh said:


> Just got my T200S and it seems like after connecting to a phone once, no matter what I do I can't get back to using radio signal. No combination or order of turning off bluetooth on the watch, deleting the watch pairing on the app, etc. seems to get me able to switch back to radio time setting. Normally when holding the button for .5 seconds the seconds hand should move to "RC" (radio) and then after 2.5 sec of holding to "C" (bluetooth). Instead, mine immediately moves to "C" on any hold. The online manual gives no other way of removing the pairing that I can see: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYbnjyjgob.html


Had the same on my T3000.

Wait for 24 hours. It is possible that just like T3000, some operations (on T3000 changing time zone) result in RC to stop for 24 hours. Watch should be back to accessing RC after some time.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Mil6161

Ordered the blue t-200 oceanus..I'll post pictures and thoughts when it gets here in a 7-14 days...









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

Congratulations!! I nearly pulled the trigger too. I've grown fond of the heavy hour baton markers probably as i have the PRG-600Y, on the left of these ProTrek watches.

Enjoy your new watch, be sure to give us your impressions!


----------



## warsh

Mil6161 said:


> Ordered the blue t-200 oceanus..I'll post pictures and thoughts when it gets here in a 7-14 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Very very good looking watch. Looking forward to your pics. Wish they hadn't made it bigger than the 100 though....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayill

Got this in the mail today! Really happy with it!


----------



## KogKiller

Interesting. I think the blue sapphire glass is probably one of my favorite things about the Oceanus S100.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Love this one, most advanced Oceanus I've owned.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Hacknwind

Wow! Yes, this: Thanks for the pics (and measurements) ! This OCW-S5000C looks FANTASTIC ! Didn't realize it was similar in size to an S100, it's a beauty!


----------



## X2-Elijah

Third day with the T200.

Those worried about it not being titanium - it's not really an issue. The TiC coating is still on the watch, and the watchhead is still lighter than any mechanical/automatic watch of similar dimensions. Put it on a strap, and it's like a feather.


----------



## Mil6161

Light blue in the house .. beautiful watch...pretty light as well...some quick pics









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

Is there a thread for diagnosis of problems for the oceanus line?
I will post here for now.

My oceanus s100 seems to have died, in that all three hands are stuck at 12 oclock!

Now i expected it might be a problem with a lack of light, as it only gets ambient room light in the evening as my curtains are shut during the day while at work
So I put it on the window sill in direct sunlight and it got hot although i could pick it up still.
It was then left for a few hours pointing to the window but not in direct sun light.

So far no change.
No response to the button or pulling the crown and moving up or down.

Any experience of this problem?


----------



## trott3r

I have a problem with my oceanus s100.

The hands are stuck at 12 o clock and charging on the window sill has not improved things for a few hours.
Pressing the button or moving the crown also shows no reaction.

Anybody managed to diganose this problem?


----------



## GaryK30

trott3r said:


> I have a problem with my oceanus s100.
> 
> The hands are stuck at 12 o clock and charging on the window sill has not improved things for a few hours.
> Pressing the button or moving the crown also shows no reaction.
> 
> Anybody managed to diganose this problem?


Most likely it just needs more charging. Usually solar watches recover eventually.


----------



## steel_3d

Since I can't post links, if you're interested in seeing more of the S5000C, search for it on youtube, and you'll find my videos and pics in the description.


----------



## Mil6161

One advantage of blue tooth... built in power reserve









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

Wow major problems on WUS with firefox sorry ppl


----------



## trott3r

GaryK30 said:


> Most likely it just needs more charging. Usually solar watches recover eventually.


Yeah I am wondering about that just surprised it is taking a while to get enough to get going again.
Its only 5 days since i last checked it and there was no 2 second tick at the time.


----------



## GaryK30

trott3r said:


> Yeah I am wondering about that just surprised it is taking a while to get enough to get going again.
> Its only 5 days since i last checked it and there was no 2 second tick at the time.


That does sound strange.


----------



## warsh

trott3r said:


> Yeah I am wondering about that just surprised it is taking a while to get enough to get going again.
> Its only 5 days since i last checked it and there was no 2 second tick at the time.


If it's broken, contact Casio USA for service. I had a different problem w mine and they fixed it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

Love it









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Stealth Oshi


----------



## Rocket1991

Mil6161 said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! Simple clean and beautiful.


----------



## GaryK30

Another OCW-T200S review.


----------



## GrussGott

bigger than I thought! would love some more wrist shots


----------



## Mil6161

Lume is average but it has a cool icey look...few more pics...I wish the darker blue version came on bracelet...I'd be tempted to get that one as well









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

Mil6161 said:


> Lume is average but it has a cool icey look...few more pics...I wish the darker blue version came on bracelet...I'd be tempted to get that one as well
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I agree, the neobrite is not so bright, but it actually lasts several hours. I have not time it but from waking up at night, it might be at least 5 hours.


----------



## Tatsumaki

GaryK30 said:


> Another OCW-T200S review.


Indeed, the set of hands look cheap for the price of the watch, they look like someone cut a sheet of metal with scissors and put them on. The back case also looks very cheap as well as the sound of the watch/band when you rattle it, sounds hollow, unlike other watches at this price range.


----------



## BurningPlaydoh

For anyone with a T200S that wants to clear their phone connection from the watch:

Pull out the crown 2 clicks and hold the button for ~10 seconds until the seconds hand goes to C. Release the button, let the second hand return to the previous position and then push the crown in.

Thanks to Casio support for helping me out, the guy on the phone had to do some digging to find a US model with the same module. I've been back through the 5596 manual and can't find this action listed though which seems like an oversight to me... or I'm just blind.


----------



## Adventureman

GrussGott said:


> bigger than I thought! would love some more wrist shots


Most shots are closeups and make the watch appear bigger than it is.


----------



## Adventureman

Tatsumaki said:


> Indeed, the set of hands look cheap for the price of the watch, they look like someone cut a sheet of metal with scissors and put them on. The back case also looks very cheap as well as the sound of the watch/band when you rattle it, sounds hollow, unlike other watches at this price range.


I think the quality feels pretty much the same as the S100 to me. And the case back is the same as well. I don't mind the hands at all.


----------



## Chasy

Tatsumaki said:


> Indeed, the set of hands look cheap for the price of the watch, they look like someone cut a sheet of metal with scissors and put them on. The back case also looks very cheap as well as the sound of the watch/band when you rattle it, sounds hollow, unlike other watches at this price range.


Set of hands is indeed very cheap looking. The same set on my Oceanus T3000 does not impress me. I think Oceanus across the board is using these hands.

Another point is seconds hand. Not painted on the side on my T3000, I see dirty-shiny aluminum from an angle. Something is not going right at the premium Japan plant. My pre 2010 Oceanus was more about quality than the 2018 one.


----------



## memento_mori

This handset is the reason, I didn’t buy this watch. The 100 has much nicer hands.


----------



## Adventureman

Being able to wear it on a nato in sticky summer weather is the best thing about the T200.


----------



## ACace1

Adventureman said:


> Being able to wear it on a nato in sticky summer weather is the best thing about the T200.


I'm on the verge of pulling trigger on one myself. The dial, is it black or dark blue? Very difficult to tell, some pics look blue, some black.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

The dial is dark sunray blue on this one.


----------



## Mil6161

ACace1 said:


> I'm on the verge of pulling trigger on one myself. The dial, is it black or dark blue? Very difficult to tell, some pics look blue, some black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think the dark blue is only available with strap, no bracelet...??

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Adventureman said:


> The dial is dark sunray blue on this one.


Bracelet version or leather strap? Do you have more than one T200?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Mil6161 said:


> I think the dark blue is only available with strap, no bracelet...??
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's what I am trying to determine. I like the bracelet and am hoping the dial is blue, and depending on the photo it looks black and also blue.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

I have the bracelet version which is a dark blue. The strap version is lighter blue.

Scroll down on my review and there are several pictures of the different dial colors in the same picture.
Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


----------



## ACace1

Adventureman said:


> I have the bracelet version which is a dark blue. The strap version is lighter blue.
> 
> Scroll down on my review and there are several pictures of the different dial colors in the same picture.
> Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


Yes! This is great info! Much appreciated good sir!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

ACace1 said:


> Yes! This is great info! Much appreciated good sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're welcome! I liked the blue dial of the strap version the best but wanted to have the bracelet as well. In the end, the bracelet won. But now when I see the pictures of the light blue dial, I want of those as well.


----------



## kubr1ck

Wore this one for the past week during my time off. Just a comfortable, well-made, good-looking timepiece that strikes a nice balance between dressy and sporty.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I bought the 100 this morning after a month of sitting on the fence. To be honest, I really wish it was in SS. I really dislike the hue of titanium, not to mention scratches...but I've heard the 100 is quite scratch resistant, so we will see. I will also say that on video it appears indistinguishable from SS, which is a real feat. I am not sure how they did it because even GS's titanium looks like concrete to me. I am also worried about the blue on the indices, but I am willing to give it a go.
Anyway, I love the case. The 200 is...boring. The case on the 100 is spectacular and the finish is damn good for the price from what I've seen. I cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## GrussGott

kubr1ck said:


> Wore this one for the past week during my time off. Just a comfortable, well-made, good-looking timepiece that strikes a nice balance between dressy and sporty.


Is that a wave-ceptor? I like that one due to the city wheel ... how scratch resistant is it?


----------



## kubr1ck

GrussGott said:


> Is that a wave-ceptor? I like that one due to the city wheel ... how scratch resistant is it?


Yes this one is GPS/MB6/Bluetooth. I've worn it regularly for a year now and it doesn't have a scratch on it. The titanium carbide coating seems to be doing its trick, granted I don't beat on this thing and it spends most of its time in the office or in casual use.


----------



## Mil6161

Oceanus









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Mil6161 said:


> Oceanus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Nice shot. Whiskey and watches. Tough combo to beat. :-!


----------



## OldGeek

The daily driver.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads

Any owners of the ocw-t2600 here?

I am looking for a smaller oceanus that has dual time display. The t2600 specification of 42.8mm would be a tad too large for my tastes; but if that includes the crown guards I guess its effectively more like 40-41mm, which would be acceptable. 

Anyone here that could verify the bezel diameter for me with a pair of calipers?


----------



## Wimads

Wimads said:


> Any owners of the ocw-t2600 here?
> 
> I am looking for a smaller oceanus that has dual time display. The t2600 specification of 42.8mm would be a tad too large for my tastes; but if that includes the crown guards I guess its effectively more like 40-41mm, which would be acceptable.
> 
> Anyone here that could verify the bezel diameter for me with a pair of calipers?


Or anyone who owns an s3000 maybe who can do same?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My ocw-s100 finally arrived today! Wow, it wears like a dream. I am very impressed with this watch! The case design is just brilliant. I almost jumped on the t200 because I wanted SS instead of titanium and was unsure about the blue accents, but the case looked a bit boring to me compared to the s100 and I am so glad I went with it. Not to reiterate what others have said, but the finish for a sub $500 watch is quite startling. The case lines, the contrast of brush and polish, and also the level of high quality mirror polish on the bezel and case are very impressive. On the walk home the wind swollen trees above me were writhing in beautiful detail across the whole bezel and case. Wow, not sure how you manage to get that type of finishing for less than 500 usd.

I generally dislike the look of titanium, but it doesn't have that sweaty cement color to it that I normally associate with it. To be honest, if you were just to look at it, without handling it at all, you could be fooled into thinking it is SS probably.

I am still not sure how I feel about the blue accents. I need a truly sunny day to really get a feel for them.

This has been a good week for me. I had a Longines V.H.P arrive Friday and now this. I like the V.H.P. a lot, but it definitely is lacking in several areas, whereas this watch has only managed to blow me away. Oh, obligatory pic.


----------



## DaveATX

Wimads said:


> Any owners of the ocw-t2600 here?
> 
> I am looking for a smaller oceanus that has dual time display. The t2600 specification of 42.8mm would be a tad too large for my tastes; but if that includes the crown guards I guess its effectively more like 40-41mm, which would be acceptable.
> 
> Anyone here that could verify the bezel diameter for me with a pair of calipers?


I've been eyeing this watch myself...

In case you haven't seen it, this thread here shows it on a small wrist (16 cm or 6.3 inches). The bracelet also seems to drape very well.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-oceanus-ocw-t2600-1a3-jdm-4691019.html

Also, the watch is exactly 1.3 mm larger than the OCW-S100, which seems like a very small watch. There are tons of videos of that watch on Youtube, so it is easy to get a feel for its size. As far as finding a small dual time display Oceanus, the OCW-T2600 seems like a good option. The S3000 looks nice too, but it's 1 mm thicker. That's also out of my price range.

One of the main things that attracts me to the T2600 is that it has a sliding micro-adjust on the bracelet. I could size it on the tight side and use the micro-adjust if my wrist swells.

Here is the Japanese page for it: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T2600-1A/


----------



## Wimads

DaveATX said:


> I've been eyeing this watch myself...
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, this thread here shows it on a small wrist (16 cm or 6.3 inches). The bracelet also seems to drape very well.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-oceanus-ocw-t2600-1a3-jdm-4691019.html
> 
> Also, the watch is exactly 1.3 mm larger than the OCW-S100, which seems like a very small watch. There are tons of videos of that watch on Youtube, so it is easy to get a feel for its size. As far as finding a small dual time display Oceanus, the OCW-T2600 seems like a good option. The S3000 looks nice too, but it's 1 mm thicker. That's also out of my price range.
> 
> One of the main things that attracts me to the T2600 is that it has a sliding micro-adjust on the bracelet. I could size it on the tight side and use the micro-adjust if my wrist swells.
> 
> Here is the Japanese page for it: https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T2600-1A/


Thanks, not sure if I had seen that thread yet. But that is also the color variation I'd be interested in. It does look big on that wrist honestly, but he(/she?) does have a very small and (i think) round wrist. I have a 6,7" flat wrist so hard to compare.

However, I just found out my casio lineage m500-td is also specified as 42.8mm. I didn't realize that at all. It wears like a 40 or even 39mm watch, which makes sense because the bezel measures just under 40mm. The case design is very similar to the s3000 oceanus, so I can only imagine it'll wear very similar - which is to say, absolutely perfect for my wrist!

The t2600 doesn't have the protrusion on the left side of the case that the S3000 and my Lineage have, so I guess it might have a slightly larger bezel, and thus might wear a tad larger than the s3000 and my m500-td.

The currently good prices and the gilt dial variation is what draws me to the t2600. The s3000 has a more attractive case design and bracelet in my opinion. And the bluetooth is an interesting feature, though not sure if its worth the price. Alternatively I was considering to look for a decent used S2400, to get the looks of the s3000 at the price of a t2600 (but it'll have scratches..)

Choices....


----------



## DaveATX

Wimads said:


> Thanks, not sure if I had seen that thread yet. But that is also the color variation I'd be interested in. It does look big on that wrist honestly, but he(/she?) does have a very small and (i think) round wrist. I have a 6,7" flat wrist so hard to compare.
> 
> However, I just found out my casio lineage m500-td is also specified as 42.8mm. I didn't realize that at all. It wears like a 40 or even 39mm watch, which makes sense because the bezel measures just under 40mm. The case design is very similar to the s3000 oceanus, so I can only imagine it'll wear very similar - which is to say, absolutely perfect for my wrist!
> 
> The t2600 doesn't have the protrusion on the left side of the case that the S3000 and my Lineage have, so I guess it might have a slightly larger bezel, and thus might wear a tad larger than the s3000 and my m500-td.
> 
> The currently good prices and the gilt dial variation is what draws me to the t2600. The s3000 has a more attractive case design and bracelet in my opinion. And the bluetooth is an interesting feature, though not sure if its worth the price. Alternatively I was considering to look for a decent used S2400, to get the looks of the s3000 at the price of a t2600 (but it'll have scratches..)
> 
> Choices....


Yeah, if you want to see more of the T2600, this is a good video: 




You can see the micro-adjust in action, and the watch looks beautiful IMO. He tries it on at the end and I'd guess he has round 6.5" wrists. The band drapes very well and the watch sits nice and flat. Not trying to sway you one way or the other... haha. I've got a birthday coming up, so I've been doing the same research!


----------



## Wimads

DaveATX said:


> Yeah, if you want to see more of the T2600, this is a good video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the micro-adjust in action, and the watch looks beautiful IMO. He tries it on at the end and I'd guess he has round 6.5" wrists. The band drapes very well and the watch sits nice and flat. Not trying to sway you one way or the other... haha. I've got a birthday coming up, so I've been doing the same research!


Ya had seen that one. This one also has a good wrist shot in the end, of what I guess is pretty close to my own wrist. 




When is your birthday? Would love to hear your thoughts on it once you get it  I'll probably not be pulling the trigger for another month at least.


----------



## Adventureman

Wimads said:


> Any owners of the ocw-t2600 here?
> 
> I am looking for a smaller oceanus that has dual time display. The t2600 specification of 42.8mm would be a tad too large for my tastes; but if that includes the crown guards I guess its effectively more like 40-41mm, which would be acceptable.
> 
> Anyone here that could verify the bezel diameter for me with a pair of calipers?


I had the T2600 for a little while an dit was slightly bigger than the S100. I can't remember the bezel diameter but it was 41mm or less. Cool watch but the dials were too small for me.

I have some pictures here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aVNOcnhFODJkT3hweEJneUNCMEVGY0VxY1U5M2t3


----------



## Wimads

Adventureman said:


> I had the T2600 for a little while an dit was slightly bigger than the S100. I can't remember the bezel diameter but it was 41mm or less. Cool watch but the dials were too small for me.
> 
> I have some pictures here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aVNOcnhFODJkT3hweEJneUNCMEVGY0VxY1U5M2t3


Thanks! Those are great pictures.

Seems like a great watch, but think in the end I'm more fond of the s2400/3000 case design. One thing that I love about my M500-td is that "manta" case shape, it looks interesting and fits my wrist exceptionally well. From all pictures and videos so far I think the t2600 does seem to wear a bit larger in comparison as well. So think the s2400/3000 should be my best bet.


----------



## DaveATX

Adventureman said:


> I had the T2600 for a little while an dit was slightly bigger than the S100. I can't remember the bezel diameter but it was 41mm or less. Cool watch but the dials were too small for me.
> 
> I have some pictures here: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aVNOcnhFODJkT3hweEJneUNCMEVGY0VxY1U5M2t3


Nice! Those are awesome pictures. What size wrist do you have for reference? The watch looks like it fit you very well. Was it as comfortable as the S100? Those are the two watches I'm looking at. I can't figure out if I like the simple dial of the S100, or the more complicated and sportier T2600. But the tool-less micro-adjust on the T2600 seems like a great feature.

I've got a relatively flat 6.5" wrist, so any insight on the fit of both watches would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DaveATX

Double post


----------



## warsh

Mr.Jones82 said:


> My ocw-s100 finally arrived today! Wow, it wears like a dream. I am very impressed with this watch! The case design is just brilliant. I almost jumped on the t200 because I wanted SS instead of titanium and was unsure about the blue accents, but the case looked a bit boring to me compared to the s100 and I am so glad I went with it. Not to reiterate what others have said, but the finish for a sub $500 watch is quite startling. The case lines, the contrast of brush and polish, and also the level of high quality mirror polish on the bezel and case are very impressive. On the walk home the wind swollen trees above me were writhing in beautiful detail across the whole bezel and case. Wow, not sure how you manage to get that type of finishing for less than 500 usd.
> 
> I generally dislike the look of titanium, but it doesn't have that sweaty cement color to it that I normally associate with it. To be honest, if you were just to look at it, without handling it at all, you could be fooled into thinking it is SS probably.
> 
> I am still not sure how I feel about the blue accents. I need a truly sunny day to really get a feel for them.
> 
> This has been a good week for me. I had a Longines V.H.P arrive Friday and now this. I like the V.H.P. a lot, but it definitely is lacking in several areas, whereas this watch has only managed to blow me away. Oh, obligatory pic.
> View attachment 14310855


Congrats on your new watch. Wear it in good health. It is certainly the ultimate grab and go. Whenever I wear mine, I think about what some of the original mechanical watchmakers would make of a watch that runs on the power of the sun, has a 6 month power reserve and a perpetual calendar, and which is always exactly correct. It would have seemed like black magic to them, and it does sometimes to me too. Enjoy it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

DaveATX said:


> Nice! Those are awesome pictures. What size wrist do you have for reference? The watch looks like it fit you very well. Was it as comfortable as the S100? Those are the two watches I'm looking at. I can't figure out if I like the simple dial of the S100, or the more complicated and sportier T2600. But the tool-less micro-adjust on the T2600 seems like a great feature.
> 
> I've got a relatively flat 6.5" wrist, so any insight on the fit of both watches would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


My wrist is about 7.5" and I found the T2600 just as comfortable as the S100. The 2600 was a bit too busy for me and often hard to see with my aging 50+ eyes without reading glasses. I think both should be fine for a 6.5" flat wrist.

The T2600 has regular lugs so you can use regular nato and leather straps. The S100 can only be worn on the bracelet. The micro-adjust on the clasp of the T2600 was nice but didn't have much sliding range.


----------



## Wimads

And I just realized something else. The reason I want a dual time function is I will be moving to India. Right here in the Netherlands I can receive the atomic time from the German transmitter. In India I will not be able to sync by radio signal...

So I will need to rely on Bluetooth pairing with my phone for accurate time, which narrows it down to an s3000 over t2600.

Or I should be satisfied with having radio reception once or twice a year when visiting back home. Which begs the question, how accurate are the oceanus movements without a radio signal? If its no worse than a decent modern normal quartz watch, then I suppose that could be acceptable too, correcting any deviation once or twice a year.


----------



## Mil6161

Oceanus today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I don't know if I can get past the blue tint...heck, pretty sure I won't but boy is the s100 awesome...










I was a bit worried about the 41.5mm case diameter...I didn't measure it with my caliper but next to my 39mm GS, it looks and feels like a 39mm too.

The bracelet is, quite simply, phenomenal. I can see myself keeping this just because of the bracelet.


----------



## chris01

Wimads said:


> And I just realized something else. The reason I want a dual time function is I will be moving to India. Right here in the Netherlands I can receive the atomic time from the German transmitter. In India I will not be able to sync by radio signal...
> 
> So I will need to rely on Bluetooth pairing with my phone for accurate time, which narrows it down to an s3000 over t2600.
> 
> Or I should be satisfied with having radio reception once or twice a year when visiting back home. Which begs the question, how accurate are the oceanus movements without a radio signal? If its no worse than a decent modern normal quartz watch, then I suppose that could be acceptable too, correcting any deviation once or twice a year.


My S100 runs, unsynchronised, at around +13 seconds per year. Probably adequate with occasional correction. I had an earlier model, S1050, that ran at +50 SPY.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

chris01 said:


> Wimads said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just realized something else. The reason I want a dual time function is I will be moving to India. Right here in the Netherlands I can receive the atomic time from the German transmitter. In India I will not be able to sync by radio signal...
> 
> So I will need to rely on Bluetooth pairing with my phone for accurate time, which narrows it down to an s3000 over t2600.
> 
> Or I should be satisfied with having radio reception once or twice a year when visiting back home. Which begs the question, how accurate are the oceanus movements without a radio signal? If its no worse than a decent modern normal quartz watch, then I suppose that could be acceptable too, correcting any deviation once or twice a year.
> 
> 
> 
> My S100 runs, unsynchronised, at around +13 seconds per year. Probably adequate with occasional correction. I had an earlier model, S1050, that ran at +50 SPY.
Click to expand...

For real? That is HAQ type accuracy.


----------



## warsh

Wimads said:


> And I just realized something else. The reason I want a dual time function is I will be moving to India. Right here in the Netherlands I can receive the atomic time from the German transmitter. In India I will not be able to sync by radio signal...
> 
> So I will need to rely on Bluetooth pairing with my phone for accurate time, which narrows it down to an s3000 over t2600.
> 
> Or I should be satisfied with having radio reception once or twice a year when visiting back home. Which begs the question, how accurate are the oceanus movements without a radio signal? If its no worse than a decent modern normal quartz watch, then I suppose that could be acceptable too, correcting any deviation once or twice a year.


The free "clock wave" app allows you to sync your S100 to your phone's time. So that can be handy if you are in areas where the radio signal does not reach.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Mr.Jones82 said:


> For real? That is HAQ type accuracy.


Yes, and I have enough 'real' HAQs to know what I'm doing.

EDIT: And for comparison, I had a Seiko Astron GPS that ran at +130 SPY, and my Citizen F150 GPS runs at -15 SPY.


----------



## machlo

Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000C aka Gypsy has arrived.


----------



## Wimads

warsh said:


> The free "clock wave" app allows you to sync your S100 to your phone's time. So that can be handy if you are in areas where the radio signal does not reach.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, that is pretty cool! Did not know that exists. Solves the problem of not syncing in India


----------



## DaveATX

machlo said:


> Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000C aka Gypsy has arrived.


That watch is GORGEOUS!! Wow, that looks nice to look at


----------



## DaveATX

machlo said:


> Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000C aka Gypsy has arrived.


That watch is GORGEOUS!! Wow, that looks nice to look at


----------



## warsh

Wimads said:


> Oh, that is pretty cool! Did not know that exists. Solves the problem of not syncing in India


I learned about it on this forum myself so thought I would share the wealth....... I have no idea how it works, but it works. I was considering the S200 for its Bluetooth sync feature (but didn't want to move to the larger SS case) and so this solved that problem for me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pl_gristle

The sync emulators are definitely a game changer for us. My favorite Oceanus right now is the OCW500TDJ which is a JDM model that only receives signal from Japan, but JJY emulator on Google Play syncs it in <3 minutes right from my phone speaker. OPens the door for many models that otherwise would not sync


----------



## pl_gristle

double post


----------



## machlo




----------



## Wimads

machlo said:


>


That looks awesome! Whish it was available under 1k...


----------



## nkwatchy

machlo said:


> Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000C aka Gypsy has arrived.


Wow!! Stunning.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Nick Shabazz (famous in the knife-reviewer world) has a T200 review coming soon (probably later today, since he posted a '1 minute with' video), and he also just picked up one of those ^^ and posted a sneak preview/first impression video that's worth checking out.

One minute with the T200 - 




'Snick' preview of the S5000C -


----------



## TypeSly

Arrrrghh... I want an Oceanus so bad! But I just can't fork out that kind of money for one.


----------



## Tjcdas

Quick question for the JDM Oceanus watch line why is the caseback printed in english?


----------



## kubr1ck

Tjcdas said:


> Quick question for the JDM Oceanus watch line why is the caseback printed in english?


The Oceanus line used to be available outside of Japan (it was replaced in certain markets by lines like Edifice and Lineage). My guess would be that keeping the language uniform kept manufacturing costs down.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Eric.S

dgaddis said:


> Nick Shabazz (famous in the knife-reviewer world) has a T200 review coming soon (probably later today, since he posted a '1 minute with' video), and he also just picked up one of those ^^ and posted a sneak preview/first impression video that's worth checking out.
> 
> One minute with the T200 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Snick' preview of the S5000C -


I'm just so sick of that guy....


----------



## Eric.S

Tjcdas said:


> Quick question for the JDM Oceanus watch line why is the caseback printed in english?


Interesting question! Just curious is there any model with caseback printed in other languages?


----------



## machlo

Amazing watch!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been wearing my s100 every evening while on vacation the past 5 days and I think I am actually starting to like the blue accents. Don't get me wrong, I still feel like I would have preferred just polished indices, but the blue works for me and it does add something different and unique.


----------



## Tjcdas

Guys for the OWC-S100 to remove the bracelet for cleaning in an ultrasonic cleaner do you just push out the endlink pin with a watch bracelet press?

Is it just a pressed in pin or a pin and collar setup to detach the endlinks?

Thanks


Tom


----------



## Wimads

Tjcdas said:


> Guys for the OWC-S100 to remove the bracelet for cleaning in an ultrasonic cleaner do you just push out the endlink pin with a watch bracelet press?
> 
> Is it just a pressed in pin or a pin and collar setup to detach the endlinks?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


I'd guess its just spring bars?


----------



## chris01

Tjcdas said:


> Guys for the OWC-S100 to remove the bracelet for cleaning in an ultrasonic cleaner do you just push out the endlink pin with a watch bracelet press?
> 
> Is it just a pressed in pin or a pin and collar setup to detach the endlinks?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


It's a friction-fit pin. And look out for the tiny sleeve inside one endlink!


----------



## Tjcdas

Cool thanks for the help!


----------



## 2Deuce2

Here's the OC 112 annual calendar model. Stainless Oceanus band as well. Very well built watch.


----------



## 2Deuce2

Duplicate


----------



## 2Deuce2

Today my Oceanus OCW-S100 arrived and it is a beaut. As I it shipped from Tokyo, recalibrating the time/date was effortless. 







The watch is even better in person as others have stated as well. Now I have to scour for a few links to properly fit my wrist!


----------



## 2Deuce2

Today my Oceanus OCW-S100 arrived and it is a beaut. As I it shipped from Tokyo, recalibrating the time/date was effortless. 
View attachment 14384647

The watch is even better in person as others have stated as well. Now I have to scour for a few links to properly fit my wrist!


----------



## Hacknwind

WWII happened and the globalization of English followed. Other languages are atypical, at least in the West.


----------



## DaveATX

Just got this guy - OCW-T3000A - from Sakura Watches. (They are a great seller).

It fits great. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. I took two links out on each side and it fits nicely with the toolless micro-adjust. I've only had it on for about an hour, but it's nice! (By far the nicest watch I've ever owned).









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

DaveATX said:


> Just got this guy - OCW-T3000A - from Sakura Watches. (They are a great seller).
> 
> It fits great. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. I took two links out on each side and it fits nicely with the toolless micro-adjust. I've only had it on for about an hour, but it's nice! (By far the nicest watch I've ever owned).


Great choice. I was eyeing this one myself. Has a very sporty look to it with that black numbered bezel. Love the blue ring on the dial as well. Congrats!


----------



## pl_gristle

Verrry nice, that tiny subdial is cool. Couldn't easily find module number so I'll ask, what exactly does it indicate?


----------



## GaryK30

pl_gristle said:


> Verrry nice, that tiny subdial is cool. Couldn't easily find module number so I'll ask, what exactly does it indicate?


I think it's the 24 hour dial (AM/PM indicator) for the world time dial next to it.


----------



## casey70

TypeSly said:


> Arrrrghh... I want an Oceanus so bad! But I just can't fork out that kind of money for one.


You may know this, but check out the Casio Lineage models. Range of styles, RC, solar, some with titanium and sapphire, less expensive than the Oceanus. I have one and really like it.


----------



## pl_gristle

casey70 said:


> You may know this, but check out the Casio Lineage models. Range of styles, RC, solar, some with titanium and sapphire, less expensive than the Oceanus. I have one and really like it.


You don't have to spend a ton if you search. I have a couple less costly vintage Oceanus models, OCW500 series (that I love because of the LCD display), both <$100. As suggested some Lineage models compare very favorably to Oceanus like LCW-M170 series (I have 2, 1 white face, 1 black) that has models with titanium/sapphire glass and in my personal opinion better for me with the LCD display that adds huge functionality, if you like the look. Honestly, OCWS100 series looks the cleanest and best to me, but lacks LCD that I really like. Try Japan auction sites for deals.


----------



## kubr1ck

pl_gristle said:


> I have a couple less costly vintage Oceanus models, OCW500 series, both <$100. As suggested some lineage models compare very favorably to Oceanus like LCW-M170 series that has models with titanium/sapphire glass and in my personal opinion better for me with the LCD display that adds huge functionality, if you like the look. Honestly, OCWS100 series looks the cleanest best to me, but lacks LCD that I really like


Hear, hear to titanium, sapphire and ana-digi. Picked up this OCW-T400TB-1AJF used from Fergfour earlier this year. Love it.


----------



## casey70

pl_gristle said:


> You don't have to spend a ton if you search. I have a couple less costly vintage Oceanus models, OCW500 series (that I love because of the LCD display), both <$100. As suggested some Lineage models compare very favorably to Oceanus like LCW-M170 series (I have 2, 1 white face, 1 black) that has models with titanium/sapphire glass and in my personal opinion better for me with the LCD display that adds huge functionality, if you like the look. Honestly, OCWS100 series looks the cleanest and best to me, but lacks LCD that I really like. Try Japan auction sites for deals.


Yep I actually prefer the Lineage models, but functional and aesthetic preferences are personal. Didn't want to hijack an Oceanus thread just offer an option if price is a barrier. Vintage is also a good suggestion I haven't pursued.


----------



## DaveATX

kubr1ck said:


> Great choice. I was eyeing this one myself. Has a very sporty look to it with that black numbered bezel. Love the blue ring on the dial as well. Congrats!


Thanks, it's fun to be the first to post about a watch around here. But yeah, the bezel is DLC. It looks black in the pictures. For the longest time I thought I was going to get a GWR-B1000 because I wanted something high-end, made in Japan, and analog. But then I realized how much I like bracelets after getting a GW-B5600. And then I came across the OCW-T3000A on the Oceanus website, and it's similar to the GWR-B1000 in its sportiness.

















I was also thinking about getting the OCW-T2600, but the face is too busy IMO. I like how the OCW-T3000A subdials blend in with the watch face.

Anyway, this is definitely the last watch for me this year.

If anyone wants to see the manual for the module, it can be found here:
https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5583.pdf


----------



## kubr1ck

DaveATX said:


> Thanks, it's fun to be the first to post about a watch around here. But yeah, the bezel is DLC. It looks black in the pictures. For the longest time I thought I was going to get a GWR-B1000 because I wanted something high-end, made in Japan, and analog. But then I realized how much I like bracelets after getting a GW-B5600. And then I came across the OCW-T3000A on the Oceanus website, and it's similar to the GWR-B1000 in its sportiness.
> 
> I was also thinking about getting the OCW-T2600, but the face is too busy IMO. I like how the OCW-T3000A subdials blend in with the watch face.
> 
> Anyway, this is definitely the last watch for me this year.


Nice about the DLC. Funny how Casio will use this treatment for an $800 Oceanus but go black IP for an equivalently priced MT-G. I assume it has to do with higher production volumes for the Gs.

Tough to compare these with the GWR, which is just an entirely different watch with its carbon monocoque case. But yeah, I prefer metal bracelets as well.

You made the wise choice over the T2600. Oceanus is trending towards cleaner dials for their chronos, which I dig.

By stating that this is your last watch of the year, you just Casio-cursed yourself to buy at least two more before 2020. ;-)


----------



## Tiribos

kubr1ck said:


> Hear, hear to titanium, sapphire and ana-digi. Picked up this OCW-T400TB-1AJF used from Fergfour earlier this year. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 14398765


The "low price" version : ECW-M300EDB-1AER









I didn't know the Oceanus version when I bought it. By cons she really reminded me of the MRG-7600D.


----------



## Tiribos

--


----------



## kubr1ck

Tiribos said:


> The "low price" version : ECW-M300EDB-1AER
> 
> View attachment 14399261
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Oceanus version when I bought it. By cons she really reminded me of the MRG-7600D.
> 
> View attachment 14399263


Wow, great looking Edifice. Have never seen this one. And you're spot on about the MRG. There seem to be counterparts of the same design among the Casio lines, which I think is hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, great looking Edifice. Have never seen this one. And you're spot on about the MRG. There seem to be counterparts of the same design among the Casio lines, which I think is hilarious and awesome.


There is also MT-G version.


----------



## Chasy

DaveATX said:


> Just got this guy - OCW-T3000A - from Sakura Watches. (They are a great seller).


I also have T3000. Previously had T2600.

T3000 is easily my top choice.
The face is not as busy as in T2600. 
Blue is not so intense that it becomes annoying, as in T2600.

The best part is DLC bezel. My biggest problem with all watches is that bezel gets messy and T3000 is my first model that solved this for me.

I also have $3,000 Citizen high accuracy quartz Chronomaster, but T3000 with bluetooth is more accurate


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Hear, hear to titanium, sapphire and ana-digi. Picked up this OCW-T400TB-1AJF used from Fergfour earlier this year. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 14398765


Glad you're still enjoying it Kub!


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Glad you're still enjoying it Kub!


Where you been, Ferg? You've been MIA from F17.


----------



## machlo

Oceanus Gypsy once again. Easily one can be a one-watch-man with this Manta. Fortunately, I don't have to.


----------



## GrussGott

DaveATX said:


> I wanted something high-end, made in Japan, and analog. But then I realized how much I like bracelets


This is the best look, and I like the bracelet much better than on the OCW-G2000, however I think I'd miss all of the connectivity (BT, GPS, radio) and especially the world time, so I think i'm going to get the blusey ocw-g2000.

It is a lot of blue, but blue is a calming color and people need that around me


----------



## DaveATX

GrussGott said:


> This is the best look, and I like the bracelet much better than on the OCW-G2000, however I think I'd miss all of the connectivity (BT, GPS, radio) and especially the world time, so I think i'm going to get the blusey ocw-g2000.
> 
> It is a lot of blue, but blue is a calming color and people need that around me


I'm definitely not trying to sway you away from the G2000, but the T3000 has all of those things minus the GPS...

And they have a blue version for you to stay cool

Edit: I looked up the G2000 and it is indeed very nice!










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-G1000B-1AJF


----------



## Hacknwind

Finally, after 30 years Casio is learning that less is more when it comes to the written word on the dial. Now Global Positioning System is the thing, it certainly should be shortened to GPS. 

The last couple posts, the watches have had very little, welcome, writing on the dial. Finally, simply Oceanus Casio. I would prefer Oceanus GPS 200M or in the case of the T3000, Oceanus 200M. I think that "Casio" dilutes the prestige of the Oceanus brand. It becomes MUCH more important as Casio and the entire industry, tries to move up market and triple their prices. I'll probably get banned now.

Sorry but you don't see Acura by Honda, Lexus Toyota or Infinity by Mazda do you? Just sayin. Oceanus has a Rep. now, it's mature enough to stand on it's own. It's confusing to to have two brands. OK, I'm done ; ) What do you guys think?


----------



## pl_gristle

Hacknwind said:


> Finally, after 30 years Casio is learning that less is more when it comes to the written word on the dial. Now Global Positioning System is the thing, it certainly should be shortened to GPS.
> 
> The last couple posts, the watches have had very little, welcome, writing on the dial. Finally, simply Oceanus Casio. I would prefer Oceanus GPS 200M or in the case of the T3000, Oceanus 200M. I think that "Casio" dilutes the prestige of the Oceanus brand. It becomes MUCH more important as Casio and the entire industry, tries to move up market and triple their prices. I'll probably get banned now.
> 
> Sorry but you don't see Acura by Honda, Lexus Toyota or Infinity by Mazda do you? Just sayin. Oceanus has a Rep. now, it's mature enough to stand on it's own. It's confusing to to have two brands. OK, I'm done ; ) What do you guys think?


I agree less verbiage on the watch face is better, especially with clean, simple faces. On a busy face with subdials, it's already busy so I don't care what it says.
As far as it saying "Casio", I don't mind and think it's fine. In fact, I love it when others wearing watches 5-10X the cost take note of my Oshi or top shelf Lineage say THAT'S a Casio???. The look on their face can be priceless as well as when their wives look at them and say, I like the Casio better actually, LOL.


----------



## dptrain

Hi all,

I've been lurking for a while and drooling over these Oceanus's. After going through all 73 pages of this thread I am confident I want to pick up an Oshi when I am in Japan this fall.
I started off planning to purchase the OCW-S100 because I love the finish, blue sparks in the light, and the simple 3 hand face. 

I imagine it would be my last purchase for a long time but now I stupidly convinced myself to look into the OCW-G2000-1 thanks to @kubr1ck.
I used to think it was 'meh' looking but now - wowsers. I can only imagine what it looks like in person. I also love the fact that I can swap the bracelet so I can have more variety down the road for my 'last watch'.
My only concerns are the price and the size of the OCW-G2000. My wrist is about 6.25 and the biggest watch I own is the Seiko SRP055 which is at a lug-to-lug of 48mm and it sits just right. 
The OCW-G2000 has a lug-to-lug of 51mm and am afraid it won't fit me at all. At least if it doesn't fit I can stick with the OCW-S100, save $1000 and still be happy =)

Owners of the OCW-G2000 - what are your wrist sizes and how well do they fit? More pics please!


----------



## kubr1ck

dptrain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and drooling over these Oceanus's. After going through all 73 pages of this thread I am confident I want to pick up an Oshi when I am in Japan this fall.
> I started off planning to purchase the OCW-S100 because I love the finish, blue sparks in the light, and the simple 3 hand face.
> 
> I imagine it would be my last purchase for a long time but now I stupidly convinced myself to look into the OCW-G2000-1 thanks to @kubr1ck.
> I used to think it was 'meh' looking but now - wowsers. I can only imagine what it looks like in person. I also love the fact that I can swap the bracelet so I can have more variety down the road for my 'last watch'.
> My only concerns are the price and the size of the OCW-G2000. My wrist is about 6.25 and the biggest watch I own is the Seiko SRP055 which is at a lug-to-lug of 48mm and it sits just right.
> The OCW-G2000 has a lug-to-lug of 51mm and am afraid it won't fit me at all. At least if it doesn't fit I can stick with the OCW-S100, save $1000 and still be happy =)
> 
> Owners of the OCW-G2000 - what are your wrist sizes and how well do they fit? More pics please!


Coming from G-Shocks, most Oceanus watches have smaller cases and thinner profiles as they were initially designed for office environments (read that off a Casio Japan marketing piece some years back). I have a 7-inch wrist and the G2000 feels like a great fit. Even if it might wear a little large for you, its full titanium construction will make it very comfortable.

As for price, at 200,000 yen it definitely ain't cheap, but you should be able to find it for $400-$500 less than that. Also, this watch packs all of Casio's current sync tech in addition to the usual specs (full titanium, titanium carbide coating, sapphire crystal, etc.)

Some photos:


----------



## Chasy

dptrain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I started off planning to purchase the OCW-S100 because I love the finish, blue sparks in the light, and the simple 3 hand face.


There is something to keep in mind about S100 and T200, which takes them off my list: Neither has double coated sapphire.

After I saw T2600 with double-coating, I never go back to regular single coated sapphire watches, as are S100 T200. Invisible glass is a must have.

From 4 years of hard use, the outside coating is as tough as sapphire itself.


----------



## James142

G2000 - Love this watch!

I have a 7" wrist, and it fits great. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T3000-1AJF . The sapphire of this watch is amazing, it feels like there is no glass.


----------



## dptrain

Ah damn the G2000 is so pretty. I'm hoping it fits well! How is the titanium carbide coating holding up? Pretty resistant to scratches still?
Also; how do you guys feel about it always saying NYC? (if you don't live in NYC)


----------



## dptrain

Chasy said:


> There is something to keep in mind about S100 and T200, which takes them off my list: Neither has double coated sapphire.
> 
> After I saw T2600 with double-coating, I never go back to regular single coated sapphire watches, as are S100 T200. Invisible glass is a must have.
> 
> From 4 years of hard use, the outside coating is as tough as sapphire itself.


Ooh I didn't catch that when looking at the specs. I'll keep that in mind! S100 still looks pretty though!


----------



## dgaddis

dptrain said:


> Ooh I didn't catch that when looking at the specs. I'll keep that in mind! S100 still looks pretty though!


The crystal might be better on some of the higher end models, but the S100 is the one I want. I don't like busy dials with a lot of subdials and whatnot. That simple, clean, uncluttered dial on the S100 is way more my style.


----------



## GrussGott

kubr1ck said:


> this watch packs all of Casio's current sync tech in addition to the usual specs (full titanium, titanium carbide coating, sapphire crystal, etc.)


You suck. 

Beyond that, how does the titanium carbide bracelet hold up? Does it get beat up?


----------



## kubr1ck

dptrain said:


> Ah damn the G2000 is so pretty. I'm hoping it fits well! How is the titanium carbide coating holding up? Pretty resistant to scratches still?
> Also; how do you guys feel about it always saying NYC? (if you don't live in NYC)


You can change the world time indicator to whatever city code you want. The lower sub dial will reflect that city's time.



GrussGott said:


> You suck.
> 
> Beyond that, how does the titanium carbide bracelet hold up? Does it get beat up?


I've had this for a year now, wearing it fairly regularly to the office, and it has no scratches. But I don't really beat up on my watches and will switch to resin G-Shocks for outdoor use.


----------



## kubr1ck

Some more photos of the *OCW-G2000-1AJF*


----------



## dptrain

kubr1ck said:


> You can change the world time indicator to whatever city code you want. The lower sub dial will reflect that city's time.


Ooh that indicator is for world time on the small dials! Even cooler! 
You're killing me with those pictures kubr1ck.


----------



## marked

Man,

That OCW-G2000 is nice. 

Does anyone have pictures of the OCW-G2000G. I really like that sapphire bezel...... 

Also, what is the deal with that comment about the city always showing NYC. I'm assuming it will always show whatever City is representative of that timezone, which could get annoying if you don't live in that city I guess.... for me in San Francisco LAX would always be displayed right?


----------



## James142

marked said:


> Also, what is the deal with that comment about the city always showing NYC. I'm assuming it will always show whatever City is representative of that timezone, which could get annoying if you don't live in that city I guess.... for me in San Francisco LAX would always be displayed right?


No, as kubr1ck mentioned above, the city ring shows you the current *world* time zone.

Aaaaaaaand another pic.


----------



## Igorek

Curious, did anyone ever opened and saw what is inside Oceanus watches?


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi,
I'm very interested in getting an Oceanus T200. 

How many years do you think it will run without requiring a service? 

I presume the rechargable battery will need replacing at some point?

Thanks


----------



## kubr1ck

Pugzilla said:


> Hi,
> I'm very interested in getting an Oceanus T200.
> 
> How many years do you think it will run without requiring a service?
> 
> I presume the rechargable battery will need replacing at some point?
> 
> Thanks


As long as you keep the battery sufficiently charged you shouldn't need to have the caseback opened at all.

https://support.casio.com/en/support/answer.php?cid=009001001001&qid=129&num=1


----------



## FerrisAus

Another great Nick Shabazz review


----------



## Barn0081

you guys seen the new OCEANUS Space Brother Limited Edition....

https://oceanus.casio.jp/collection...OQrN4PgRVU0caShl8ddZhEr9vwvB9uoZYhlXb1tnTs4EI

































I quite like this |>

￥250,000 £1,923.14 $2,350.50

[LEFT_] *" The theme of this collaboration is "From the Moon To the Earth". The G2000 series, which debuted in 2017 as the leading "Bluetooth (R) -equipped GPS radio solar watch", was selected as the base model.

The dial is laid out with a special earth drawn by Dr. Chuya Koyama who appears in the comics. Equipped with a sapphire glass bezel colored in two colors reminiscent of the universe and the moon, it represents the earth as seen from the moon. Furthermore, in order to express the beautiful earth, we adopted a special technique called gradation deposition on the dial.

The coordinated universal time (UTC) notation, in-dial, and crown have adopted red, the accent color of the space suit. The package is also a special specification with the moon footprint, Earth, GPS satellite, and signature of the original illustration of "Moon footprint" appearing in the work, and Professor Chuya K" *_[/LEFT]


----------



## Barn0081




----------



## Igorek

Looks very nice but the price is steep


----------



## harald-hans

So cool ...


----------



## PerryGT

Sold my S100 (and a few other things...) so I could purchase the new S5000E. I think this version really hits a sweet spot as it has all the functionality of the S5000C while also having a more understated, yet elegant aesthetic. Whereas people either seem to lover or hate the purple-to-green insert on the S5000C, I don't think you can go wrong here with the blue-to-black. This version is also $1250 compared to $1800 which is a pretty large difference. Of course this is now my first +$1000 watch after only recently purchasing my first +$500 watch. In the words of Ron Bergundy, boy that escalated quickly!


----------



## James142

Beautiful.

I kinda want all the Oceani, but reason and common sense prevents me from acting on it.


----------



## pl_gristle

James142 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I kinda want all the Oceani, but reason and common sense prevents me from acting on it.


Older models can be purchased at much more reasonable prices but it ultimately comes down to what you are looking for spec and looks wise, bur yeah, that particular model costs what perrygt says (I've seen it for a few hundred more actually). Auction websites (US, Japan area good place to look)


----------



## dptrain

I still think the original G2000 is prettier . That is a hefty price though!


----------



## FarmeR57

Found a playmate for my lonely Oceanus  Newer models a bit out of my range but interesting older pieces can be found for reasonable prices. Bracelet was kinda rough but a Barton silicone strap sorted it out.
Model number is OCW-600TDBJ and it is similar in layout to my OCW-M700, but is quite a different beast. Screwback case and a strange, non-intuitive control scheme (totally different than all other Casios I own) set it apart. But damn, she is pretty  Very happy with it.


----------



## Igorek

PerryGT said:


> Sold my S100 (and a few other things...) so I could purchase the new S5000E. I think this version really hits a sweet spot as it has all the functionality of the S5000C while also having a more understated, yet elegant aesthetic. Whereas people either seem to lover or hate the purple-to-green insert on the S5000C, I don't think you can go wrong here with the blue-to-black. This version is also $1250 compared to $1800 which is a pretty large difference. Of course this is now my first +$1000 watch after only recently purchasing my first +$500 watch. In the words of Ron Bergundy, boy that escalated quickly!
> 
> View attachment 14447967


S5000 is very nice but integrated bracelet is not good for me, why would they do that is beyond me.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new review of the OCW-S5000C-1A.

Edit: I see this was already posted four days ago.


----------



## Roddo

FarmeR57 said:


> Found a playmate for my lonely Oceanus  Newer models a bit out of my range but interesting older pieces can be found for reasonable prices. Bracelet was kinda rough but a Barton silicone strap sorted it out.
> Model number is OCW-600TDBJ and it is similar in layout to my OCW-M700, but is quite a different beast. Screwback case and a strange, non-intuitive control scheme (totally different than all other Casios I own) set it apart. But damn, she is pretty  Very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 14450597
> 
> View attachment 14450605
> 
> View attachment 14450603
> 
> View attachment 14450609
> 
> View attachment 14450615


I was lucky enough to come into an M700T, myself, recently, after a long saved 'Oceanus' search on eBay and I am very, very happy with it.

That 600T looks great. That would actually scratch 2 itches of mine with one watch (I'd like a panda/ reverse panda, as well), heh.

Interestingly ( / boringly, depending on your point of view), there are two 600T's listed for sale at the moment but I think, at the prices they are asking for, they could have a very long wait. One, like yours, is in an auction, from Belgium, starting at €400 (£358, $441) or you can buy it now for €500 (£493, $551). The other is in the UK and has kind of a white dial, or maybe more like a pearlescent, off-white. It's listed so that anyone can buy it now for £750 ($921, €835) or nearest offer.

I'll leave those figures to sit for people to ponder, themselves. I think they're high and my 700T didn't come to me for anything like that much.

It's not a great picture as it was dark but here it is. The upload process seems to downgrade the resolution and size a lot, too. I might try some more again later.

Congrats on your new find and the 700 looks great on grey rubber.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

FarmeR57 said:


> Found a playmate for my lonely Oceanus  Newer models a bit out of my range but interesting older pieces can be found for reasonable prices. Bracelet was kinda rough but a Barton silicone strap sorted it out.
> Model number is OCW-600TDBJ and it is similar in layout to my OCW-M700, but is quite a different beast. Screwback case and a strange, non-intuitive control scheme (totally different than all other Casios I own) set it apart. But damn, she is pretty  Very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 14450597
> 
> 
> View attachment 14450615


I prefer the more affordable, smaller sized simpler Oceanus watches as well. That's a great looking variation on the 600 series, nice!


----------



## FarmeR57

> I prefer the more affordable, smaller sized simpler Oceanus watches as well


In addition to being able to afford them, the ability to choose different straps is also a big plus for me (though 21mm is an odd size). I think an OCW-P500 is next on the wishlist.








It's too bad Fergfour hasn't been around much lately. Earlier in this thread he has shown many similar models.


----------



## Hacknwind

Indeed! I now restrict my Oceanus searches (mostly) to models with standard lugs. I think Ferg does the same. I have crap light here right now, I'll post up some Oceanus watches after I take some decent pics.


----------



## lexurg

A new limited edition Manta OCW-S5000D has been released: https://oceanus.casio.jp/collection/manta/OCW-S5000D.html.

Combines S4000 and S5000 designs.


----------



## marked

lexurg said:


> A new limited edition Manta OCW-S5000D has been released: https://oceanus.casio.jp/collection/manta/OCW-S5000D.html.
> 
> Combines S4000 and S5000 designs.


I'm happy to report I don't like that colorway at all.

I love the S5000C design and colors.... Too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## Igorek

Blue and bronze? Looks weird. :think:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

My first Oceanus arrived yesterday from Seiya, the dark blue dial T200. Sized tonight. Bracelet is not the best I've seen on a watch in the $500 range, but the rest of the watch is jawdropping, both in form and in function.


----------



## yankeexpress

FarmeR57 said:


> In addition to being able to afford them, the ability to choose different straps is also a big plus for me (though 21mm is an odd size). I think an OCW-P500 is next on the wishlist.
> View attachment 14459459


OCW-P500TJ is pretty close to the Ultimate Watch. Took me 10 years to find a decent one from Japan.









All-Titanium solar charged, atomic adjusted Worldtime with quickset hour hand and countdown timer, chronograph and dive bezel, perpetual calendar, day & date, alarm. Only sold new in Japan.

Tanaka shot of OCW-P500T titanium chrono-diver


----------



## Mr.Jones82

watchcrank said:


> My first Oceanus arrived yesterday from Seiya, the dark blue dial T200. Sized tonight. Bracelet is not the best I've seen on a watch in the $500 range, but the rest of the watch is jawdropping, both in form and in function.
> 
> View attachment 14470315


Nice and congrats! Curious about your feelings on the bracelet. I have the s100 and for a sub $500 pick up I was quite impressed, especially since the titanium didn't look like titanium. I generally dislike the ugly, wet cement gray of titanium, but it looks more like SS.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice and congrats! Curious about your feelings on the bracelet. I have the s100 and for a sub $500 pick up I was quite impressed, especially since the titanium didn't look like titanium. I generally dislike the ugly, wet cement gray of titanium, but it looks more like SS.


Thanks!

I can't speak to the S100 bracelet, and it may be that the titanium bracelets are better. The T200 bracelet is not bad, but it's a little more rattly than I've seen (heard, actually) on a lot of sub-$500 micros, and the clasp, while milled, is sub-par in adjustability, having only one micro-adjust, and requiring a tool to use it. The single microadjust is rather limiting, and given there are several micros in that price range offering tool-free microadjust in various forms, I'm starting to get a little down on clasps that require tools to handle swelling and contraction of the wrist throughout the day, not that this isn't also a lapse by many others, including many (most?) Rolex. The inclusion of half links was nice touch though, missed on many inexpensive bracelets. (2/3 links would have been better, but I'm not complaining.)

Edit to add: pins and collars are preferable to me to split pins, though this one was much harder to size than Seiko pins and collars. Screws would have been still better though, and they're another thing I'm starting to see show up on less and less expensive watches.

That said, the finish on the bracelet is first class, and it looks like a million bucks even if it doesn't quite sound or feel like it.

I don't want to let my bracelet comments detract from how great the watch itself is. I am very satisfied with the overall package.


----------



## Battou62

watchcrank said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I can't speak to the S100 bracelet, and it may be that the titanium bracelets are better. The T200 bracelet is not bad, but it's a little more rattly than I've seen (heard, actually) on a lot of sub-$500 micros, and the clasp, while milled, is sub-par in adjustability, having only one micro-adjust, and requiring a tool to use it. The single microadjust is rather limiting, and given there are several micros in that price range offering tool-free microadjust in various forms, I'm starting to get a little down on clasps that require tools to handle swelling and contraction of the wrist throughout the day, not that this isn't also a lapse by many others, including many (most?) Rolex. The inclusion of half links was nice touch though, missed on many inexpensive bracelets. (2/3 links would have been better, but I'm not complaining.)
> 
> Edit to add: pins and collars are preferable to me to split pins, though this one was much harder to size than Seiko pins and collars. Screws would have been still better though, and they're another thing I'm starting to see show up on less and less expensive watches.
> 
> That said, the finish on the bracelet is first class, and it looks like a million bucks even if it doesn't quite sound or feel like it.
> 
> I don't want to let my bracelet comments detract from how great the watch itself is. I am very satisfied with the overall package.


So you are saying you want to sell it to me?


----------



## Tjcdas

FarmeR57 said:


> Found a playmate for my lonely Oceanus  Newer models a bit out of my range but interesting older pieces can be found for reasonable prices. Bracelet was kinda rough but a Barton silicone strap sorted it out.
> Model number is OCW-600TDBJ and it is similar in layout to my OCW-M700, but is quite a different beast. Screwback case and a strange, non-intuitive control scheme (totally different than all other Casios I own) set it apart. But damn, she is pretty  Very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 14450597
> 
> View attachment 14450605
> 
> View attachment 14450603
> 
> View attachment 14450609
> 
> View attachment 14450615


I have a WVQ-600 same style movement it does take some time to get the hang of it, picked it up NOS love the look and size.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Battou62 said:


> So you are saying you want to sell it to me?


Nope, but nice try. ;-) It's going to be mine for a very long while I suspect. Wanted an Oceanus for years. Probably should have bought an S100 long ago. But the T200 suits me about perfectly, so maybe it's good that I waited.


----------



## Fergfour

FarmeR57 said:


> It's too bad Fergfour hasn't been around much lately. Earlier in this thread he has shown many similar models.





Hacknwind said:


> Indeed! I now restrict my Oceanus searches (mostly) to models with standard lugs. I think Ferg does the same. I have crap light here right now, I'll post up some Oceanus watches after I take some decent pics.


Enough talk about fergfour  I started this thread because I felt Oceanus deserved it. Still do. Glad to see it's still going strong!
Forgot if I ever showed you guys these:















Ferg


----------



## Barn0081

Fergfour said:


> Enough talk about fergfour  I started this thread because I felt Oceanus deserved it. Still do. Glad to see it's still going strong!
> Forgot if I ever showed you guys these:
> 
> View attachment 14484053
> View attachment 14484057
> 
> 
> Ferg
> 
> View attachment 14484027


cool, where you get them?


----------



## Fergfour

Barn0081 said:


> cool, where you get them?


Got them about a year ago, from two different random sellers on buyee.jp


----------



## dgaddis

Anyone here with any experience with a black Oceanus, specifically the OCW-S100B-1A? I've decided I'm going to get an S100 (eventually), and I love the way the black one looks in photos...but I worry about durability of the finish. Everything I've read says it's an IP coating...I know DLC is a tougher coating. Anyone know how well it holds up in real life?

The silver one looks great too, obviously...I'll likely end up with one of those so I won't have to worry about the finish. But...if the black holds up well......

If anyone wants to donate about $1000 to me I'll get both and report back in a year on how the finish of each has held up


----------



## dptrain

Soo anyone with an OCW-G2000 with a wrist smaller than 7 inches? I'm still so excited to try it on!


----------



## heyo

Does anyone know where I could source a few more pins and collars for the s100 bracelet? I bought used and it seems like I’m missing a few. Thanks.


----------



## CADirk

Including a couragous/fearsome fluffy cuddlebug borrowed from my neighbour to make a good image*.









*I sat on the balcony and he walked over for some attention, so what am i going to do?
Right, i pet the little guy.


----------



## Fergfour

dgaddis said:


> Anyone here with any experience with a black Oceanus, specifically the OCW-S100B-1A? I've decided I'm going to get an S100 (eventually), and I love the way the black one looks in photos...but I worry about durability of the finish. Everything I've read says it's an IP coating...I know DLC is a tougher coating. Anyone know how well it holds up in real life?
> The silver one looks great too, obviously...I'll likely end up with one of those so I won't have to worry about the finish.


Don't assume the S100 is impervious to scratches. This is the wife's daily/semi-daily wearer. I don't know what she's doing to this poor Osh but she works in an office environment:





















Here's an example of a S100B with a couple tiny bezel marks:









And the bracelet. Yikes:


----------



## CADirk

My S100 also has some scratches on the bezel already after 6 months and wearing it about 1-2 days a week in an office envrionment.
Altough it's a secondhand watch, it was more or less pristine when i bought it.
I don't think Casio will incorporate tungsten as a case material, unless it's a joke to make a watch about 4 times heavier than the titanium version.

I wonder what my black coated mrg-b1000 will look like in a couple of years. Probably like a steampunk prop (not too bad actually i guess).


----------



## dgaddis

Fergfour said:


> And the bracelet. Yikes:
> 
> View attachment 14511103


Yikes indeed. Thanks!


----------



## OldGeek

CADirk said:


> My S100 also has some scratches on the bezel already after 6 months and wearing it about 1-2 days a week in an office envrionment.
> Altough it's a secondhand watch, it was more or less pristine when i bought it.
> I don't think Casio will incorporate tungsten as a case material, unless it's a joke to make a watch about 4 times heavier than the titanium version.
> 
> I wonder what my black coated mrg-b1000 will look like in a couple of years. Probably like a steampunk prop (not too bad actually i guess).


Tungsten is a real pain to machine, and there can be imperfections that will kill the case.

The option is to blend in copper, but that isn't good for wrists... Maybe there will something soft and hypo-allergenic it can be mixed with.


----------



## OldGeek

A shot from this morning. I placed my polarized glasses over the phone lens to show how the sapphire disappears. The dial becomes so deep and distracting.


----------



## harald-hans

Release Date 5 October ...


----------



## Sibe

another picture









and the limited OCW-T3000C-2AJF









found here


----------



## lexurg

Tatsumaki said:


> This one is the OCW-S5000C, as far as I can tell it is identical to the S5000S besides the DLC coated case and band, the gold crown and gold date highlight.


There is actually one more difference between them:

_Black vaporisation dial (OCW-S5000S)
New vaporisation technique has been directly applied on the surface of the dial. It achieves an even more beautiful colour and high-quality feel compared to previous vaporisation techniques on the back side of the dial._​
I think Barn0081's photos depict this well.


----------



## Barn0081

wow , that OCW-S5000DS-1AJR is stunning |>:-!









limited to 300 though, so no chance of getting one


----------



## lexurg

Oh, interesting, didn't know there will be more than one Edo-kiriko model released (OCW-S5000D-1AJR).


----------



## lexurg

I can confirm, module 5603 (in OCW-S5000 models) has less motors than previous generations:

1. second hand
2. minute and hour hands, plus 24-hour sub-dial hand
3. 2 world time sub-dial hands
4. day of the week hand and date wheel

It is somewhat expected given Casio made the module 30% slimmer.


----------



## Pharmy

Came across two more photos of the OCW-G2000SB... very pricey but I'm tempted














From here: https://koyamachuya.com/column/special/98812/


----------



## Igorek

Sibe said:


> another picture
> 
> and the limited OCW-T3000C-2AJF
> 
> View attachment 14523107
> 
> 
> found here


Why this is limited I dont see the difference between the regular OCW-T3000?


----------



## GrussGott

Igorek said:


> Why this is limited I dont see the difference between the regular OCW-T3000?


Translated via google if you clicked on the link provided:

Casio Fall / Winter 2019 New watch launch theme is "advanced technology, original CMF design-Color.Material.Finish." It is no exaggeration to say that it was OCEANUS that was most closely related to this theme this time.

This is because the evolution of CMF design has stepped into such an area where the foundation of the brand image is affected. CMF design means color, material, material, and finish. 














_
*Classic line OCEANUS 15th Anniversary Model "OCW-T3000C"*
A simple and sporty series "Classic Line" that condenses OCEANUS manners and essence while condensing functions that are considered necessary, such as mobile links, radio solar, and dual world time. Based on the popular "OCW-T3000", which is the representative model, OCEANUS's 15th anniversary model "OCW-T3000C-2AJF" has appeared.














What attracts attention is the bezel using the newly developed gradation IP. The color that changes steplessly from gold to violet and blue represents the sky that changes over time. The dial is also decorated with blue and violet gradations, and the rose gold index adds the gorgeousness of a memorial model. The red second hand is well balanced.














If you write in letters, you will get a flashy impression, but when you look at the real thing, it's not that much, and an impression that insists on a casual presence. I would like to pay attention to this gradation IP as a coloring technology with potential. For example, it seems to be compatible with ladies' watches.

Other specifications conform to the base model. The price is 120,000 yen and will be released in November. 700 limited worldwide.














_​


----------



## Jeff_T

Hi all, hope this is the right place to post.

I picked up a used Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1ajf last night and I'm now realising it seems to have a problem.

When I was picking it up I checked the condition, checked the crystal, checked changing time zones, checked setting the time, but missed a really key item from my checklist. I forgot to check whether it received a signal the night before.

I live in Australia and it won't be able to pick up a signal, and it slipped my mind.

I've since found that with the crown in, pressing/holding the B button does nothing. Pressing/holding the A button also does nothing.

Is this just user error or is there something wrong. Have I picked up a faulty watch? 

Any ideas?


----------



## GaryK30

Jeff_T said:


> Hi all, hope this is the right place to post.
> 
> I picked up a used Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1ajf last night and I'm now realising it seems to have a problem.
> 
> When I was picking it up I checked the condition, checked the crystal, checked changing time zones, checked setting the time, but missed a really key item from my checklist. I forgot to check whether it received a signal the night before.
> 
> I live in Australia and it won't be able to pick up a signal, and it slipped my mind.
> 
> I've since found that with the crown in, pressing/holding the B button does nothing. Pressing/holding the A button also does nothing.
> 
> Is this just user error or is there something wrong. Have I picked up a faulty watch?
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm not sure what pressing and holding the A button is supposed to do from the timekeeping mode (maybe DST/STD switching?). Pressing and holding the B button should initiate MB6 reception, but as far as I know this only works for time zones that support MB6 (these are listed in the manual).


----------



## Mr Auto

i dont think its faulty its just that your current time zone doesnt support multiband6 try switching your time zone to london or tyoko for example then try it. you obviously wont pick up the signal but it should make an attempt.

Also make sure Atomic time keeping is switched on press B button then pull the crown out then twist it so that the seconds hand is pointing to Y then push the crown back in.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mr Auto

GaryK30 said:


> I'm not sure what pressing and holding the A button is supposed to do from the timekeeping mode (maybe DST/STD switching?). Pressing and holding the B button should initiate MB6 reception, but as far as I know this only works for time zones that support MB6 (these are listed in the manual).


It could also be that watch needs charging. The atomic time keeping functions wont work if the power level is low. Try what ive suggested first and if that doesnt work. leave the watch by the window for 2 or 3 days then try again.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

Jeff_T said:


> Hi all, hope this is the right place to post.
> 
> I picked up a used Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1ajf last night and I'm now realising it seems to have a problem.
> 
> I live in Australia and it won't be able to pick up a signal, and it slipped my mind.
> 
> Is this just user error or is there something wrong. Have I picked up a faulty watch?
> 
> Any ideas?


I have read somewhere in the blog that atomic watches do not work in Australia. Download the free app JJY simulator (see pic), force radio sync on your watch and turn on the app. It might take a few minutes to sync. Works for my Japanese only atomic clocks. You can do this a couple times a year. The watch should not deviate much after a few months.


----------



## Jeff_T

Thanks for the replies, all!

I tried setting the time zone to Tokyo and in that time zone pressing "B" shows whether or not the watch received a signal.

So it looks like if the watch is programmed to only look for a signal if it's in a time zone where it expects a signal.

Makes sense for most users - no point searching for a signal that's not there. But, I do wonder how this will work if I want to use a signal simulator, as I was originally hoping to.

Maybe I can set the watch to Tokyo time zone, manually trigger it to synch, then change the time zone back. At that point though it might be easier to just set the time manually.


----------



## Adventureman

Jeff_T said:


> Maybe I can set the watch to Tokyo time zone, manually trigger it to synch, then change the time zone back. At that point though it might be easier to just set the time manually.


Perhaps consider getting the T200 with Bluetooth synching through a smartphone instead? Awesome technology when you're out of reach of the radio signals. And auto switching time zones couldn't be easier.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Jeff_T said:


> Thanks for the replies, all!
> Makes sense for most users - no point searching for a signal that's not there. But, I do wonder how this will work if I want to use a signal simulator, as I was originally hoping to.


When I use the app, it will sync the time on my cell phone, so I don't need to worry about the time zone or DST settings on the watch. I hope this helps, let us know if it worked.


----------



## Hacknwind

Jeff_T said:


> Thanks for the replies, all!
> 
> I tried setting the time zone to Tokyo and in that time zone pressing "B" shows whether or not the watch received a signal.
> 
> So it looks like if the watch is programmed to only look for a signal if it's in a time zone where it expects a signal.
> 
> Makes sense for most users - no point searching for a signal that's not there. But, I do wonder how this will work if I want to use a signal simulator, as I was originally hoping to.
> 
> Maybe I can set the watch to Tokyo time zone, manually trigger it to synch, then change the time zone back. At that point though it might be easier to just set the time manually.


I've read somewhere some people do receive signals in your country with ideal atmospheric conditions. The wavelength (kilometer long) of the signal is such that the signal bounces off the ionosphere and terrain. Those conditions can change with weather and solar activity. You might keep trying, but everything you said about having the watch set to a time zone that is apart of Multiband 6 is correct. One of the other posters is correct, you must enable atomic updates, so make sure it's on. I have a set of JDM Casio's that synch fine with JJY simulator not matter the time setting (module 3721 +others), and a few that must be set to Tokyo time (module 3731). So the procedure can be bit of a pain: 1. Set your iPhone to Tokyo time, 2. Set your watch to Tokyo time. Fire up JJY simulator and manually synch. Switch everything to local time when done. A few watches are a pain, so I've learned the quick way to synch the second hand and just do that once a month or so to internet time. I have two out of a dozen or so that wont synch, but don't know their service history, so can't knock 'em. Casio manuals are generally very good, however, I've a couple modules where the zeroing of the seconds is NOT made clear or obvious, when in fact it might be the most used corrective setting once the watch is set up. This can be quite frustrating! Hang in there! Oh yea, Atomic updates can only be accomplished in time keeping mode (or sometimes world time mode). Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeff_T

Hacknwind said:


> I've read somewhere some people do receive signals in your country with ideal atmospheric conditions. The wavelength (kilometer long) of the signal is such that the signal bounces off the ionosphere and terrain. Those conditions can change with weather and solar activity. You might keep trying, but everything you said about having the watch set to a time zone that is apart of Multiband 6 is correct. One of the other posters is correct, you must enable atomic updates, so make sure it's on. I have a set of JDM Casio's that synch fine with JJY simulator not matter the time setting (module 3721 +others), and a few that must be set to Tokyo time (module 3731). So the procedure can be bit of a pain: 1. Set your iPhone to Tokyo time, 2. Set your watch to Tokyo time. Fire up JJY simulator and manually synch. Switch everything to local time when done. A few watches are a pain, so I've learned the quick way to synch the second hand and just do that once a month or so to internet time. I have two out of a dozen or so that wont synch, but don't know their service history, so can't knock 'em. Casio manuals are generally very good, however, I've a couple modules where the zeroing of the seconds is NOT made clear or obvious, when in fact it might be the most used corrective setting once the watch is set up. This can be quite frustrating! Hang in there! Oh yea, Atomic updates can only be accomplished in time keeping mode (or sometimes world time mode). Hope that helps.


Thanks, and thanks to the others that have posted. Yep, it helps.

I just used JJY and got the watch to sync manually. Manual receive doesn't work in my time zone, I have to change it to another time zone such as Tokyo. Bit of a bummer, I'd love to keep it in my time zone and be able to use manual receive to set the time. As it stands I have to change the time zone on my phone to match the watch in order to have the right time.

That's all good though, my main concern was making sure the watch was functioning as designed, and looks like it is.

Something that surprised me though was the way the bracelet is attached. Drilled lugs with an integrated bracelet is an unusual choice, as is having the bracelet being attached to the case with pin and collar rather spring bar.

This watch has some quirks but I'm loving it so far. Coming from mostly wearing autos it's so refreshing being able to just pick this up and put it on.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Jeff_T said:


> Thanks, and thanks to the others that have posted. Yep, it helps.
> 
> I just used JJY and got the watch to sync manually. Manual receive doesn't work in my time zone, I have to change it to another time zone such as Tokyo. Bit of a bummer, I'd love to keep it in my time zone and be able to use manual receive to set the time. As it stands I have to change the time zone on my phone to match the watch in order to have the right time.
> 
> That's all good though, my main concern was making sure the watch was functioning as designed, and looks like it is.
> 
> Something that surprised me though was the way the bracelet is attached. Drilled lugs with an integrated bracelet is an unusual choice, as is having the bracelet being attached to the case with pin and collar rather spring bar.
> 
> This watch has some quirks but I'm loving it so far. Coming from mostly wearing autos it's so refreshing being able to just pick this up and put it on.


Yeah, it kind of sucks that you need to have the watch in the time zone specific to the radio wave, although it makes sense to save on battery.


----------



## Mr Auto

Jeff_T said:


> Thanks, and thanks to the others that have posted. Yep, it helps.
> 
> I just used JJY and got the watch to sync manually. Manual receive doesn't work in my time zone, I have to change it to another time zone such as Tokyo. Bit of a bummer, I'd love to keep it in my time zone and be able to use manual receive to set the time. As it stands I have to change the time zone on my phone to match the watch in order to have the right time.
> 
> That's all good though, my main concern was making sure the watch was functioning as designed, and looks like it is.
> 
> Something that surprised me though was the way the bracelet is attached. Drilled lugs with an integrated bracelet is an unusual choice, as is having the bracelet being attached to the case with pin and collar rather spring bar.
> 
> This watch has some quirks but I'm loving it so far. Coming from mostly wearing autos it's so refreshing being able to just pick this up and put it on.


Try this as an alternative to to the JJY App






Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

Jeff_T said:


> Thanks, and thanks to the others that have posted. Yep, it helps.
> 
> I just used JJY and got the watch to sync manually. Manual receive doesn't work in my time zone, I have to change it to another time zone such as Tokyo. Bit of a bummer, I'd love to keep it in my time zone and be able to use manual receive to set the time. As it stands I have to change the time zone on my phone to match the watch in order to have the right time.
> 
> That's all good though, my main concern was making sure the watch was functioning as designed, and looks like it is.
> 
> Something that surprised me though was the way the bracelet is attached. Drilled lugs with an integrated bracelet is an unusual choice, as is having the bracelet being attached to the case with pin and collar rather spring bar.
> 
> This watch has some quirks but I'm loving it so far. Coming from mostly wearing autos it's so refreshing being able to just pick this up and put it on.


Great news, yes, it may be easier to learn to zero the seconds in time setting mode. The majority of my Casio watches drift like 6 to 12 seconds a month. Not as gratifying as the exact time certainly, but it is what it is.


----------



## Hacknwind

double post


----------



## Yatsek

Is a bracelet of a DLC coated watch like ocw-s5000e a bit darker and less naked steel like in colour/tint?
I have OCW-T750 and I would like a watch and a bracelet which is a bit darker but from photos and videos on the web it is very hard to say.


----------



## machlo




----------



## Yatsek

Have you maybe another watch without a DLC treatment that you could make a photo of with the two sitting side by side on a white sheet of paper?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Barn0081

some more ＯＣＷ-Ｓ５０００ＤＳ－１ＡＪＲ photo's...

released October 25th


----------



## Wimads

Yatsek said:


> Is a bracelet of a DLC coated watch like ocw-s5000e a bit darker and less naked steel like in colour/tint?
> I have OCW-T750 and I would like a watch and a bracelet which is a bit darker but from photos and videos on the web it is very hard to say.


Its titanium, so its going to be darker than steel regardless of coating.

I had a Seiko SDGM, which was diashield coated steel, which I would say was also slightly darker than uncoated steel, but lighter than titanium.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T2600G-1AJF

Gold and the blue edges of the needles and segments give a very nice effect ..
The watch has 3 modes, hour, 2nd hour and chrono.
The 3 work permanently and the one chosen passes on the main hands, which is difficult is that the dials are not defined and so each mode can be on one of the three dials.


----------



## Barn0081

This is an Oceanus we don't see often in here, the OCW-S3000BL-1A.

A bit of a strange one, as this model was never actually announced by Casio, it just "" Appeared "" for sale :think:

Supposedly limited to 500 pieces, but this has never been confirmed :think:

Absolute nightmare to photograph ,being black :roll:

























Super nice watch |>|>


----------



## woiter

I end up wearing my s100 surprisingly often. Im not a fan of busy dials so the s100 is perfect. it also scratches that Ti itch.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## JJSG

Slapped on a tropical strap on the T200.


----------



## zeroWay

Interested in the Oceanus 5000 but here in North America there are no Casio stores. I'll be visiting Japan and Singapore in a few weeks and just wondering which country would generally be cheaper? I believe both have tax rebates. Or maybe I should just buy online? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tatsumaki

zeroWay said:


> Interested in the Oceanus 5000 but here in North America there are no Casio stores. I'll be visiting Japan and Singapore in a few weeks and just wondering which country would generally be cheaper? I believe both have tax rebates. Or maybe I should just buy online? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


I have used sakurawatches.com in the past with no problems whatsoever. They have pretty good discounts and the watch arrives from Japan in less than a week.


----------



## Igorek

zeroWay said:


> Interested in the Oceanus 5000 but here in North America there are no Casio stores. I'll be visiting Japan and Singapore in a few weeks and just wondering which country would generally be cheaper? I believe both have tax rebates. Or maybe I should just buy online? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Lots of them on Ebay.


----------



## kubr1ck

Igorek said:


> Lots of them on Ebay.


Yup. eBay and Rakuten Global are reliable sources for these watches.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-S3001T-1AJR*, which was a limited edition of 500 pieces in Collaboration with the Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra.

Chequered dial









Different crown to the standard model, also it has black buttons instead of silver ...









Case back....









comes in special packaging....









Nice piece for collectors. |>


----------



## dptrain

@kubr1ck

Look what I bought . I purchased this on my recent trip to Japan. 
I bought it on my first day and never looked back. I took this shot across from Tokyo Station, watching the skyline on a skyscraper, and enjoying a beer.


----------



## kubr1ck

dptrain said:


> @kubr1ck
> 
> Look what I bought . I purchased this on my recent trip to Japan.
> I bought it on my first day and never looked back. I took this shot across from Tokyo Station, watching the skyline on a skyscraper, and enjoying a beer.


Beautiful shot and watch. Extra special to pick it up in the motherland. Congrats man!


----------



## tomchicago

I think Oceanus is such a great line. In the US, I wish Casio would dump Edifice and replace it with Oceanus.


----------



## Mr Auto

tomchicago said:


> I think Oceanus is such a great line. In the US, I wish Casio would dump Edifice and replace it with Oceanus.


The Japanese like to save the best for themselves.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dptrain

Mr Auto said:


> The Japanese like to save the best for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That's how they get so many people to go shopping when they visit Japan.
Everything is a JDM exclusive


----------



## ACace1

Well folks I finally broke down and joined the club. 
Gotta say that the Oceanus "hype" is for real! 
Those that moan about the integrated bracelet on the S100 must not have worn one, 'cause Dang it's comfy!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

welcome to the club .


----------



## ACace1

tomchicago said:


> I think Oceanus is such a great line. In the US, I wish Casio would dump Edifice and replace it with Oceanus.


Tom, some of the models we can get here are alright. I quite like the Edifice EFV-100, especially when it can be found as low as $30









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

ACace1 said:


> Well folks I finally broke down and joined the club.
> Gotta say that the Oceanus "hype" is for real!
> Those that moan about the integrated bracelet on the S100 must not have worn one, 'cause Dang it's comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


it is indeed

Welcome to the club.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-S3001C-1AJF*, which was released in 2014,celebrating the Oceanus 10th anniversary.

_"" In the image of the night glow of a mysterious city, blue and pink gold were applied to a three-dimensional wide face based on black. The dial of the dial is decorated with blue vapor deposition, and the expression changes with the reflection of light. The 16-sided ceramic bezel is precisely polished by one skilled craftsman. Further enhance the sense of luxury and whisper. The back cover was engraved with the Oceanus 10th anniversary logo. ""
_









love how the light catches this dial..









gold crown, black buttons...









case back...









I love this piece, one of my first Oceanus. |>


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi, what's overall the better watch? The T200 or S100?


----------



## Mr Auto

Pugzilla said:


> Hi, what's overall the better watch? The T200 or S100?


depends on what you're looking for.

the differences:

T200 has bluetooth which makes setting/adjusting the watch much easier and you have the ability to change straps. It's slightly bigger than the S100, the dial looks a little less cluttered due to the absence of city names around the chapter ring and its made from 316L steel. It's also cheaper than the S100 and comes in 3 (maybe more) colour variants.

S100 - Full titanium case and braclet slightly smaller and more dressier in apperance. Lacks Bluetooth and the ability to change straps. comes in 2 colour variants.

The T200 is probably the better watch overall but many including me prefer the S100 because of it's looks, proportions and titanium construction (makes it super lightweight).

Cant go wrong with either so I would say pick the one which looks better to you.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Mr Auto said:


> depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> the differences:
> 
> T200 has bluetooth which makes setting/adjusting the watch much easier and you have the ability to change straps. It's slightly bigger than the S100, the dial looks a little less cluttered due to the absence of city names around the chapter ring and its made from 316L steel. It's also cheaper than the S100 and comes in 3 (maybe more) colour variants.
> 
> S100 - Full titanium case and braclet slightly smaller and more dressier in apperance. Lacks Bluetooth and the ability to change straps. comes in 2 colour variants.
> 
> The T200 is probably the better watch overall but many including me prefer the S100 because of it's looks, proportions and titanium construction (makes it super lightweight).
> 
> Cant go wrong with either so I would say pick the one which looks better to you.


A good breakdown. I went for the T200 for its clean looks, the ability to change straps (though I may never take it off the bracelet), and the Bluetooth, but I've admired the S100 for many years.

And I was wearing the T200 for the time change here in North America last night, anticipating the fun of watching it roll back the hour, but I got distracted by something about 01:59, and when I looked down again, it was already showing 1:01. :-(


----------



## DangerDave

My Oceanus OCW-M700


----------



## Pharmy

OCW-G2000SB-2AJF arrived... It's certainly unique but I like it a lot. I think with many Oceanus they can look really different depending on the light/angle, this one is even more so..


----------



## DaveATX

Pharmy said:


> OCW-G2000SB-2AJF arrived... It's certainly unique but I like it a lot. I think with many Oceanus they can look really different depending on the light/angle, this one is even more so..
> 
> View attachment 14602407
> 
> View attachment 14602415


Awesome watch! Congrats. Keep posting pictures in different lighting if you want... It wouldn't bother me :-!

Someone might have already posted this video, but with the auto-generated subtitles on you can kind of understand what he is talking about in terms of design. I really like the chamfered, squared-off bezel shape. Looks like a hex nut (except it's got 12 sides).


----------



## Pharmy

DaveATX said:


> Awesome watch! Congrats. Keep posting pictures in different lighting if you want... It wouldn't bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone might have already posted this video, but with the auto-generated subtitles on you can kind of understand what he is talking about in terms of design. I really like the chamfered, squared-off bezel shape. Looks like a hex nut (except it's got 12 sides).


Thanks! I'm happy with it. I posted a few more shots below. I like the squared-off bezel as well, I have an older G1200 with a fully circular bezel and this one just looks better IMO


----------



## jkpa

^^ wow that looks amazing. I like my S100 a lot but have been considering selling it. There are many cool variations out there. Yours right there is maybe the best looking one I've seen yet.


----------



## dptrain

I really wish I bought this beauty last month. It would have broken the bank though!
All the Oceanus limited editions are gorgeous


----------



## James142

dptrain said:


> I really wish I bought this beauty last month. It would have broken the bank though!
> All the Oceanus limited editions are gorgeous


That's a beautiful piece


----------



## Pharmy

James142 said:


> dptrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I bought this beauty last month. It would have broken the bank though!
> All the Oceanus limited editions are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful piece
Click to expand...

If anyone is interested in picking one up, I ordered through fromjapan.co.jp as they have recently been running specials where all Rakuten items are 10% off (there is one running again today). There still seems to be Rakuten shops that have it in stock (not sure if this link will work): https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/spec...re-timetime:10002170/2_1/lgk-browsing_history

10% off isn't huge but better than nothing for a LE model.


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-P1000B-1AJF*,

Not a limited edition or anything, just a very cool watch :-!

_" Since the birth in 2004, the sporty line "CACHALOT" equipped with a compass has been born from Oceanas, which continues to pursue high quality and high functionality under the brand concept of "Elegance, Technology "._

Stock photo..









my crap photo's lol....

















love how the light catches that adductor ring, classic Oceanus " light play " design work :-!


----------



## memento_mori

Wonderful!


----------



## kubr1ck

OCW-G2000-1AJF


----------



## dptrain

Pharmy said:


> If anyone is interested in picking one up, I ordered through fromjapan.co.jp as they have recently been running specials where all Rakuten items are 10% off (there is one running again today). There still seems to be Rakuten shops that have it in stock (not sure if this link will work): https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/en/spec...re-timetime:10002170/2_1/lgk-browsing_history
> 
> 10% off isn't huge but better than nothing for a LE model.


Nice! The one in my picture might also still be at one of the Bic Camera stores in Tokyo waiting for it's saviour


----------



## Mr Auto

man if only i had bigger wrists... 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dptrain

Mr Auto said:


> man if only i had bigger wrists...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


What size are you lookin' at?


----------



## ACace1

Mr Auto said:


> man if only i had bigger wrists...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


This beauty is only 39mm across.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

ACace1 said:


> This beauty is only 39mm across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And 45mm lug to lug

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Mr Auto said:


> man if only i had bigger wrists...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Also keep in mind that Casio quotes dimensions including the crown and/or pushers. Example, my 100 is listed at 42mm diameter but is actually 39 less the crown.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

Pharmy said:


> Thanks! I'm happy with it. I posted a few more shots below. I like the squared-off bezel as well, I have an older G1200 with a fully circular bezel and this one just looks better IMO
> 
> View attachment 14607045
> 
> View attachment 14607051
> 
> View attachment 14607053


This shades of purple are wonderful! 
But after the import tax it would be 3.000.- € ... so ... :-(


----------



## grinta

memento_mori said:


> This shades of purple are wonderful!
> But after the import tax it would be 3.000.- € ... so ... :-(


I know exactly how you feel...


----------



## Mr Auto

grinta said:


> I know exactly how you feel...


+1 on that. +25% for me on top for anything purchased outside of Europe.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

woiter said:


> And 45mm lug to lug
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


I already have one 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Mr Auto said:


> I already have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Me too









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

So with my Christmas bonus this year, depending how much it is, I think I'm gonna get an Oceanus. I just can't decide which...the T200 or the S100.

I like the slightly less cluttered dial and no blue accents on the indices on the T200, but I vastly prefer the hands on the S100 - they're just so much more interesting to look at IMO.

I like the city chapter ring on the S100, but I prefer the standard lugs on the T200.

The price difference doesn't really matter, certainly not enough to sway me one way or another.

If the all blacked out S100 was DLC coated instead of IP coated that's what I would get, 'cause it looks fantastic. But I don't want an IP coated watch.

I wish I could see them in person before buying!! I may even look into buying both, looking them over and picking a favorite and returning the other, if I can do so without a big financial penalty.

*Those of you who have both - what are your thoughts?*

FWIW my other two watches are a full metal square (on the resin strap) and a titanium Citizen. So the Oceanus would be the 3rd watch I add to my collection.


----------



## Adventureman

dgaddis said:


> *Those of you who have both - what are your thoughts?*


I had the S100 and now the T200. You can find my review with a comparison here: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


----------



## Axlwatches

yankeexpress said:


>


simple, elegant. great everyday wear


----------



## yankeexpress

woiter said:


> Me too


Me three.....pictures above^^^


----------



## Mr Auto

dgaddis said:


> So with my Christmas bonus this year, depending how much it is, I think I'm gonna get an Oceanus. I just can't decide which...the T200 or the S100.
> 
> I like the slightly less cluttered dial and no blue accents on the indices on the T200, but I vastly prefer the hands on the S100 - they're just so much more interesting to look at IMO.
> 
> I like the city chapter ring on the S100, but I prefer the standard lugs on the T200.
> 
> The price difference doesn't really matter, certainly not enough to sway me one way or another.
> 
> If the all blacked out S100 was DLC coated instead of IP coated that's what I would get, 'cause it looks fantastic. But I don't want an IP coated watch.
> 
> I wish I could see them in person before buying!! I may even look into buying both, looking them over and picking a favorite and returning the other, if I can do so without a big financial penalty.
> 
> *Those of you who have both - what are your thoughts?*
> 
> FWIW my other two watches are a full metal square (on the resin strap) and a titanium Citizen. So the Oceanus would be the 3rd watch I add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 14621419
> 
> 
> View attachment 14621421


I dont have both but I had pretty much the exact same dilemma and pros/cons as you. In the end I went for S100. its the more versatile and The dimensions edged it for me (6.5" wrist.)

Other things to consider

Titanium case and bracelet make the S100 SUPER light. It took me good few days to get used to the feel of it. Might not be a good option if you like a bit of heft to your watch

If you have issues picking up the atomic signal in your area the T200 has bluetooth and can get the time data (amongst other things) from your phone instead.

Good luck let us know what you decide.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Mr Auto said:


> I dont have both but I had pretty much the exact same dilemma and pros/cons as you. In the end I went for S100. its the more versatile and The dimensions edged it for me (6.5" wrist.)
> 
> Other things to consider
> 
> Titanium case and bracelet make the S100 SUPER light. It took me good few days to get used to the feel of it. Might not be a good option if you like a bit of heft to your watch
> 
> If you have issues picking up the atomic signal in your area the T200 has bluetooth and can get the time data (amongst other things) from your phone instead.
> 
> Good luck let us know what you decide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I'm leaning toward the S100. I just like the look of it better, and I've been lusting after one for about a year now. The T200 just doesn't pull at my heart strings quite the same way...it's mostly the handset, they're just so simple. I generally like simple, but they're a bit too simple. First world problems for sure!

My Citizen is also titanium, and I do like the light weight feel. It's radio controlled too, but only picks up the JDM signal, so I use the ClockWave app to sync it every so often. When I bought the Citizen I had actually narrowed my choices down to it and the S100, and the Citizen won because it has standard lugs so I can use a strap if I want. Since then I've discovered I'm more of a bracelet guy anyhow...I have a bunch of NATOs but I don't really use them much. The Citizen also has a tool less quick adjust clasp, which I do really like, and neither Oceanus watches have. I know some of the higher end Oceanus watches have them, but I prefer the uncluttered look of the S100 and T200.

My G Shock is also radio controlled, and it picks up the signal pretty reliably at home. It might miss once every ~10 days or so. It also has the bluetooth ability, and I used it to get the watch set up and set the various world time zones, but then I turned it off...I didn't see any need in the watch constantly trying to connect to my phone, seems like a waste of battery, and I don't want the app running in the background all the time on my phone either.

Anyhow. This is all dependent on getting a similar bonus to what I got last year...I've only been at this job for two years so I don't really know what's the typical bonus yet. I also got a very nice (almost 10%) raise this year, so my bonus may not be as high as last year, I don't know.


----------



## forest24018

S100 by a mile. I was on the S100 fence based soley on appearance, thought it was kinda boring. Once received I was very impressed, hands, dial, feel of the bracelet all spot on for the price point. I have the exact same square as you and a Grand Seiko as my other pieces, S100 is the most versatile of the bunch. Also love the fact that the S100 and Square sync up.....because I am a total geek for spot on accuracy


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Adventureman said:


> I had the S100 and now the T200. You can find my review with a comparison here: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


Your annotated photo of the lug shape, springbar position, and bracelet drape in the comments of that review was instrumental in convincing me the T200 would fit on my small but flat wrists, and indeed it does. I remain indebted to you for that excellent review and informative followups.


----------



## kubr1ck

Adventureman said:


> I had the S100 and now the T200. You can find my review with a comparison here: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


This is great. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## machlo




----------



## lvt

Barn0081 said:


> Stock photo..
> 
> View attachment 14615321
> 
> 
> my crap photo's lol....
> 
> View attachment 14615325


Now I understand what the word "professional" means


----------



## memento_mori

Wonderful blue and purple shades!


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we go all the way back to 2006 for the *OCW-500TBJ-1AJR*.

Released to as an official timepiece for the 2006 world cup in Germany ( Italy won,beating France 5-3 on Penalties ). it was a limited run of *" surprise, surprise "* 2006 pieces.

A watch I've been after for ages, but one I always seemed to miss when a perfect condition example came up for sale :roll:...

Well, not anymore... :-!:-d My Brand new one arrived today ;-) 
I was browsing the Oceanus page on Amazon Japan 2 weeks ago, went to look at other stuff , went back a few mins later,and this one had popped up for sale. Needless to say I jumped on it like a man possessed 

So here's a few unboxing photo's...

















































































The only thing I hate about this piece is the sub divisions of the seconds, makes the dial to busy :roll: Glad to finally have one though |>


----------



## Fynnisterre

I received my S100 on Thursday and am absolutely thrilled! Granted, I am not a collector, I am a peasant, but I am a very happy peasant lol


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fynnisterre said:


> I received my S100 on Thursday and am absolutely thrilled! Granted, I am not a collector, I am a peasant, but I am a very happy peasant lol


Welcome to Watchuseek! That's a Hell of a nice watch to make a first post about. Enjoy!


----------



## Fynnisterre

watchcrank said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek! That's a Hell of a nice watch to make a first post about. Enjoy!


Thanks for the warm welcome. Yes, this Oceanus is EVERYthing I was hoping it would be and has already received a bunch of compliments at work and around town.


----------



## dptrain

Check out the doooome! It looks photoshopped due to the focus lol


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## woiter

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14639747
> 
> 
> View attachment 14639749


Normally busy dials and ana-digi dont do anything for me. I guess I just found the exception to the rule. That is a good looking watch!

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

woiter said:


> Normally busy dials and ana-digi dont do anything for me. I guess I just found the exception to the rule. That is a good looking watch!


I'm glad you like it. I'm the opposite when it comes to dials: the busier the better. I'm not a big Movado fan. :-d


----------



## dgaddis

I have another question.

Which Oceanus models have a tool-less adjust clasp? PacParts sells some Oceanus parts, and the clasps aren't terribly expensive...but I don't know which ones have the tool free micro adjust. If I could get one that would fit an S100 that would seal my 'which watch to buy' decision here in a few weeks. I have a tool-less adjust clasp on my Citizen and it's great...I don't really want a watch without it at this point.

EDIT to add, looks like the OCW-T2600-1 has the "slide adjustment mechanism" which is what I'm looking for, I believe. PacParts doesn't have the clasp in stock, but it's only $61 to order it!


----------



## Tiribos

dgaddis said:


> I have another question.
> 
> Which Oceanus models have a tool-less adjust clasp? PacParts sells some Oceanus parts, and the clasps aren't terribly expensive...but I don't know which ones have the tool free micro adjust. If I could get one that would fit an S100 that would seal my 'which watch to buy' decision here in a few weeks. I have a tool-less adjust clasp on my Citizen and it's great...I don't really want a watch without it at this point.
> 
> EDIT to add, looks like the OCW-T2600-1 has the "slide adjustment mechanism" which is what I'm looking for, I believe. PacParts doesn't have the clasp in stock, but it's only $61 to order it!


T2600, T3000 have this mechanism. It is a really very short adjust.


----------



## Tiribos

....


----------



## Barn0081

So, this arrived this morning &#8230;&#8230; :-!:think:

























Lovely heavy box. :-!

























And here she is.....









Mother of pearl is a f**ker to photograph :roll: looks absolutely stunning in person :-d:-!

























Omg , she's a beauty


----------



## Tatsumaki

Barn0081 said:


> So, this arrived this morning &#8230;&#8230; :-!:think:
> 
> [Omg , she's a beauty


Congrats!!!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

dgaddis said:


> Which Oceanus models have a tool-less adjust clasp? PacParts sells some Oceanus parts, and the clasps aren't terribly expensive...but I don't know which ones have the tool free micro adjust. If I could get one that would fit an S100 that would seal my 'which watch to buy' decision here in a few weeks. I have a tool-less adjust clasp on my Citizen and it's great...I don't really want a watch without it at this point.
> 
> EDIT to add, looks like the OCW-T2600-1 has the "slide adjustment mechanism" which is what I'm looking for, I believe. PacParts doesn't have the clasp in stock, but it's only $61 to order it!





Tiribos said:


> T2600, T3000 have this mechanism. It is a really very short adjust.


Do we know what other bracelets these would fit? Do all Oceanus bracelets use a standard clasp size? A tool-less adjust - even a small one - would fill in one of my few complaints about the T200.


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-T2000-7AJF*

One of the few white Oceanus models. Very classy indeed. :-!

Stock photo...









Don't panic, they still squeezed in some blue....









At first glance, looks like an awful shot, but actually, I think it shows of the 3D aspects of the dial very well...









As does this one...









And finally, this one is amazing! NOT " Shopped", I promise. :-d

It's like it's soooo proud of being an Oceanus :-!:-d









Yet another lovely Oceanus |>


----------



## Fynnisterre

Barn0081 said:


> So, this arrived this morning &#8230;&#8230; :-!:think:


Wow, absolutely gorgeous! |>


----------



## ewewew

Wearing my Casio Oceanus OCW-P600TD-1AJF Cachalot today. I've had this for almost 7 years now.


----------



## Barn0081

ewewew said:


> Wearing my Casio Oceanus OCW-P600TD-1AJF Cachalot today. I've had this for almost 7 years now.


nice old un.... |>:-!


----------



## nyonya

watchcrank said:


> Do we know what other bracelets these would fit? Do all Oceanus bracelets use a standard clasp size? A tool-less adjust - even a small one - would fill in one of my few complaints about the T200.


Wondering this as well for the T200.


----------



## machlo




----------



## dgaddis

watchcrank said:


> Do we know what other bracelets these would fit? Do all Oceanus bracelets use a standard clasp size? A tool-less adjust - even a small one - would fill in one of my few complaints about the T200.


I don't know that it would work at all even on the S100, but I think it would. But before ordering one I'd need some measurements and good looks at the links that attach to the clasp. Basically compare the donor watch model (T2600 for example) and a T200. I haven't gotten quite that far yet, but if anyone has one and some calipers to take some accurate measurements I think many of us would be very grateful!


----------



## woiter

dgaddis said:


> I don't know that it would work at all even on the S100, but I think it would. But before ordering one I'd need some measurements and good looks at the links that attach to the clasp. Basically compare the donor watch model (T2600 for example) and a T200. I haven't gotten quite that far yet, but if anyone has one and some calipers to take some accurate measurements I think many of us would be very grateful!


The s100 has nonstandard lugs so that would definitely not work.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

woiter said:


> The s100 has nonstandard lugs so that would definitely not work.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


I'm talking about swapping just the clasp, not the entire bracelet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Could someone who owns a T2600 measure the width where the clasp connects to the bracelet on both ends? I'll try to grab some comparison measurements from the T200 later.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Could someone who owns a T2600 measure the width where the clasp connects to the bracelet on both ends? I'll try to grab some comparison measurements from the T200 later.


Here's what I see for the T200:









The links attaching to the clasp are stepped down from 18mm to around 16.75mm to fit inside the shell of the clasp, which is 17mm inside. The clasp extension is about 7mm where it joins its link, and that link's joint to the adjacent center link is about 9mm.

I'd be most grateful if anyone with a T2600 could share these same measurements. 

Also, is the T2600 clasp Ti like the rest of the watch/bracelet, or is it stainless?


----------



## ACace1

machlo said:


>


Tight! Dig that one, and nice photo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-T2500C-7AJF*

Another white Oceanus this week. :-d

Stock Photo...









mine...

































Another super cool watch from those Yamagata Factory peeps. |>:-!


----------



## FarmeR57

Took a chance on a sketchy ebay vendor with a reasonably priced vintage (?) Oceanus. Bracelet was short, but replaced with a Barton strap which I desperately hoped would match the Oceanus blue and got lucky.

The piece was filthy in the ad pictures and one button seemed short but the price and design were appealing. Also, the chance of adding a JDM ani-digi Oshi to the collection made me take the risk.

Once it arrived, fear and dread hit as the adjust button was stuck in place. When cleaning was underway it was clear something sticky had been spilled on it. Once disassembled, a good scrub took care of any issues and very happy with the result.
















It is a nice contrast to its siblings.









And I hope someday to take a good picture, but looks like today isn't that day....


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Here's what I see for the T200:
> 
> View attachment 14660679
> 
> 
> The links attaching to the clasp are stepped down from 18mm to around 16.75mm to fit inside the shell of the clasp, which is 17mm inside. The clasp extension is about 7mm where it joins its link, and that link's joint to the adjacent center link is about 9mm.
> 
> I'd be most grateful if anyone with a T2600 could share these same measurements.
> 
> Also, is the T2600 clasp Ti like the rest of the watch/bracelet, or is it stainless?


PacParts has 25% off on Casio parts today with code PAC25, so I went ahead and took a flyer on the P1000/T2600 clasp (part 91087131221). If it doesn't fit, I'll have eaten shipping both ways and paid a restocking fee, but at least I'll have learned something. :-d


----------



## dgaddis

watchcrank said:


> PacParts has 25% off on Casio parts today with code PAC25, so I went ahead and took a flyer on the P1000/T2600 clasp (part 91087131221). If it doesn't fit, I'll have eaten shipping both ways and paid a restocking fee, but at least I'll have learned something. :-d


You're my hero! Please report back with results and lotsa pics!!


----------



## Astro68

Casio OCW-T3000C arrived from Seiya this week. I was worried it might be too blingy with the multi-colored bezel. I really like it though and it’s more subtle than I expected. Just wanted to share some wrist shots in case anyone else is interested in this one.


----------



## Astro68

Few more OCW-T3000c photos. Sent last post before I attached all the photos


----------



## Barn0081

Nice photo's. 
You've saved me a job lol, mines in the air as we speak


----------



## Barn0081

Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-G1000E-1AJF*.

A limited edition of 2000 pieces.

*



The top of the crown and the centre of the needle shaft are decorated with recrystallized blue sapphire, and white butterfly shells are applied to the thick three-dimensional Roman time. In order to keep the visibility of the second hand from various angles, the Koumaru solid second hand is adopted.

Click to expand...

*Stock Photo...









































Love the blue and gold combo's, that crystal hand centre, and the mother of pearl 12 o'clock roman numeral :-!b-)


----------



## 1stiski

After 2 years of bashing over this , I decided to make the leap . I have an Casio OCEANUS OCW-S100-1AJF Titanium Tough Solar Radio Multiband 6 Men's Watch inbound . I went back and forth between the 200 and the 100, I was drawn to the TI and finish , plus I don’t care for the 200 blue tooth stuff .


----------



## HiggsBoson

Barn0081 said:


> Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-G1000E-1AJF*.
> 
> A limited edition of 2000 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Photo...
> 
> View attachment 14686803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14686809
> 
> 
> View attachment 14686811
> 
> 
> View attachment 14686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 14686815
> 
> 
> Love the blue and gold combo's, that crystal hand centre, and the mother of pearl 12 o'clock roman numeral :-!b-)


I'd absolutely love this model, if it didn't have Xll at the 12 O'clock position. Just doesn't look right at all. In fact, it really spoils it for me.


----------



## 1stiski

Just received my S100 . I’m impressed . Why ? Well I also own a Seiko SBGV005 GS Quartz . The Casio has some great finishing and that polish on the bezel is very very good , but GS ? , well almost . For the price , I’m not sure there are any other comparisons out there . It’s once heck of a deal for the S100 with this fit and finish . Size wise I’m super happy , some reviews said this will satisfy folks with smaller wrists , but Honestly , if your going to wear a suit , this is a perfect size . I have an 8” wrist and it does not look small. I like to call the look (casual / professional). The bracelet is well made and I believe the only stainless steel would be the mechanism that holds the locking pin (the push lock) otherwise it’s an easy bracelet to size and wears with the utmost comfort . The crown is perfect size , easy to use and the wave etch is a nice touch . At this point I find the whole package top quality .. can’t wait to see the face in the daylight. More to like I’m sure . Sorry , no photo since there are a ton of them on this thread .


----------



## Hacknwind

1stiski, Congrats! Great watches, I have the black and silver faced S100s and many different brand mechanical and quartz watches. My analog atomic Casios continue to impress with their time keeping accuracy, design, sturdy build quality and unique features. The second hand hitting the minute and hour hashes EXACTLY around the bezel: respect. Plus the Osh is relatively rare stateside. Tip: the manual is your friend, I gave up trying to memorize my Casio watches, I have WAY too many, so I just look up each manual by module on the Casio website every time I mess with them. It is the coolest feeling knowing your timepiece always shows the EXACT time. If you bought a new watch you probably won't have to do a hand alignment, but if you find the hands off at all or settings don't seem to be right, do a hand alignment per the manual otherwise things can get confusing. Enjoy!


----------



## 1stiski

Hacknwind said:


> 1stiski, Congrats! Great watches, I have the black and silver faced S100s and many different brand mechanical and quartz watches. My analog atomic Casios continue to impress with their time keeping accuracy, design, sturdy build quality and unique features. The second hand hitting the minute and hour hashes EXACTLY around the bezel: respect. Plus the Osh is relatively rare stateside. Tip: the manual is your friend, I gave up trying to memorize my Casio watches, I have WAY too many, so I just look up each manual by module on the Casio website every time I mess with them. It is the coolest feeling knowing your timepiece always shows the EXACT time. If you bought a new watch you probably won't have to do a hand alignment, but if you find the hands off at all or settings don't seem to be right, do a hand alignment per the manual otherwise things can get confusing. Enjoy!


Yeah I like all horological items , mechanical , quartz and use of the sun . I find myself with a loupe constantly scrutinizing watch stuff .. the Oceanus does impress .. I did page thru the manual and wow , it's quite the technological wonder . It's funny how simple it looks at first glance . I'm sure I'll be enjoying this one for many years to come . I'm always amazed how the JDM Watch differs so much from North America releases . I now have 2 Seiko and 2 Citizen JDM time pieces that crush in the looks category compared to similar priced American variants . Not sure on the reason, but I'm ok with it , cause I then get a limited version I probably won't see on another wrist on my day to day travels . Win win .


----------



## Barn0081

Astro68 said:


> Casio OCW-T3000C arrived from Seiya this week. I was worried it might be too blingy with the multi-colored bezel. I really like it though and it's more subtle than I expected. Just wanted to share some wrist shots in case anyone else is interested in this one.


Mine arrived today finally ( damn customs urgh ).

Love this one,and as you say, that bezel really is understated and not at all blingy :-!|>


----------



## Fullers1845

On loan from a friend. Just placed an order for my own T200.


----------



## Daneel

After a lot of reading and video watching, I've got an S100 on the way. I'm a bit concerned it will be too much for my 6" wrist, but we shall see.

Unfortunately, I kept reading, and the S5000 is calling to me! Does anyone have a lug to lug measurement? Even better, anyone with experience of the S5000 and small wrist share their thoughts? There are a lot of models and I'm a bit lost. Are there any other models that might work on a 6" wrist? Thanks!


----------



## dgaddis

I'm stoked. Been eyeing the Oceanus S100 and T200 for a while, and really like both, but couldn't quite decide between the two or convince myself I needed/wanted it enough to spend the money. But, with some Christmas gift money, I finally pulled the trigger. As for deciding between the S100 and T200....I was leaning towards the T200 because it doesn't have the 'tough mvt' on the dial and it's different than my Citizen (which is titanium w/a black dial and a domed crystal, much like the S100). BUT. I just really like the look of the S100 better, the case is more interesting (IMO), and I love the sword style hands, the T200 hands are just not as interesting IMO, and the final decider was the long lug to lug of the T200 - on my scrawny wrist I think it's just going to be a bit too big. If I had a bigger wrist I would have gone with the T200, 'cause I think it is a great piece, and it would add more variety to my 'collection' (which is currently just the Citizen and a square G shock). But...I don't have a bigger wrist.

So, I've got an S100 on the way. Will report back once it's here. Since I had a good size Amazon gift card, that's where I bought it from...not sure how long it will take to actually arrive. Estimate is between Jan 14th and Jan 30th.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Mr Auto

dgaddis said:


> I'm stoked. Been eyeing the Oceanus S100 and T200 for a while, and really like both, but couldn't quite decide between the two or convince myself I needed/wanted it enough to spend the money. But, with some Christmas gift money, I finally pulled the trigger. As for deciding between the S100 and T200....I was leaning towards the T200 because it doesn't have the 'tough mvt' on the dial and it's different than my Citizen (which is titanium w/a black dial and a domed crystal, much like the S100). BUT. I just really like the look of the S100 better, the case is more interesting (IMO), and I love the sword style hands, the T200 hands are just not as interesting IMO, and the final decider was the long lug to lug of the T200 - on my scrawny wrist I think it's just going to be a bit too big. If I had a bigger wrist I would have gone with the T200, 'cause I think it is a great piece, and it would add more variety to my 'collection' (which is currently just the Citizen and a square G shock). But...I don't have a bigger wrist.
> 
> So, I've got an S100 on the way. Will report back once it's here. Since I had a good size Amazon gift card, that's where I bought it from...not sure how long it will take to actually arrive. Estimate is between Jan 14th and Jan 30th.


Well done! I went with the S100 for similar reasons, You've made the right choice you're gonna love it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


>


Great pictures and lovely dog!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski

Mr Auto said:


> dgaddis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stoked. Been eyeing the Oceanus S100 and T200 for a while, and really like both, but couldn't quite decide between the two or convince myself I needed/wanted it enough to spend the money. But, with some Christmas gift money, I finally pulled the trigger. As for deciding between the S100 and T200....I was leaning towards the T200 because it doesn't have the 'tough mvt' on the dial and it's different than my Citizen (which is titanium w/a black dial and a domed crystal, much like the S100). BUT. I just really like the look of the S100 better, the case is more interesting (IMO), and I love the sword style hands, the T200 hands are just not as interesting IMO, and the final decider was the long lug to lug of the T200 - on my scrawny wrist I think it's just going to be a bit too big. If I had a bigger wrist I would have gone with the T200, 'cause I think it is a great piece, and it would add more variety to my 'collection' (which is currently just the Citizen and a square G shock). But...I don't have a bigger wrist.
> 
> So, I've got an S100 on the way. Will report back once it's here. Since I had a good size Amazon gift card, that's where I bought it from...not sure how long it will take to actually arrive. Estimate is between Jan 14th and Jan 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! I went with the S100 for similar reasons, You've made the right choice you're gonna love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The S100 rocks . Good choice .. I like the classy look of the s100 over the sporty T200 .. the domed sapphire of the S100 holds a subtle variation yep provides a clear view from all angles it's so nice . Its perfect for casual or dress wear and the size would be perfect for all except the super big wristed fellas . You will not regret your decision .


----------



## Fullers1845

^Thats funny. From my perspective, the T200 is the classier and the S100 is the quirkier of the two. There's no accounting for taste!


----------



## Daneel

If anyone has an S5000 they want to sell, please let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Thats funny. From my perspective, the T200 is the classier and the S100 is the quirkier of the two. There's no accounting for taste!


Interesting perspective.

What makes the T200 classier in your opinion?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daneel

On S5000 vs T2600, is it just me or is the price difference surprisingly large? The key differences are the S5000 shaves of 1.2mm in thickness, and adds Bluetooth functionality. Are there other key differences I'm missing? 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Mr Auto said:


> Interesting perspective.
> 
> What makes the T200 classier in your opinion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The clean lines, the traditional case shape, the deep rehaut and prominent indices, the attention to detail with the alternate polished/brushed sections on the case and bracelet. And the firey blue of the dial, logo, and seconds hand. It all comes together beautifully.

The S100 just seems a little more aesthetically disjointed. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fullers1845

It's a good look.


----------



## harald-hans

Everyday routine ...










BTW - did I mentioned that I have ordered the Space Brothers Ediotion !?


----------



## Prdrers

harald-hans said:


> Everyday routine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - did I mentioned that I have ordered the Space Brothers Ediotion !?


Do you always use soap on a daily basis? I was always told it's not good for the seals... Interested to know if you've done this long term and if you've ever noticed any ill effects...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

I do this since 45 years, since my father told me to do so. Never had a problem, but I only swim with all my watches. I am not diving. 

It is the best way to have the watch hygienic.


----------



## kubr1ck

I use dish soap on pre-owned pieces that I acquire as it effectively removes years of grease and grime. After that, I just rinse them under cold water to clean them if needed. Less chemicals the better I figure.


----------



## memento_mori

As far as I understand the mode of action of soap, soap dissolves grease from a surface, while water is repelled by the fat and cannot detach the fat. Since our skin constantly produces fat, I feel more comfortable with the soap.


----------



## pl_gristle

I shower every day with a G, Lineage and/or Oceanus. The watch itself does not get a scrubbing but does get an incidental soap/rinse. So far so good, never a leak.


----------



## harald-hans

I want to wish you all here at WUS the very best for 2020 ...

Greetings


----------



## Barn0081

Happy new year guys, and thanks Casio for all the amazing Oceanus they released this decade.

Can't wait to see what they have for us in the 2020's :-!;-)


----------



## GrussGott

PanKorop said:


> Please allow a slightly heretic intrusion: a poor man's Oshi-ansu (neh?),


Nice! Super sexy Rallye strap!


----------



## 1stiski

memento_mori said:


> I do this since 45 years, since my father told me to do so. Never had a problem, but I only swim with all my watches. I am not diving.
> 
> It is the best way to have the watch hygienic.


I agree .. keeps the look clean and it's surprising how much grime gets in those nooks and crannies . My Rolex owners manual even states that a light cleaning with some dish soap should be preformed to keep the watch clean . I'd say my Oceanus can handle the same treatment . Of course I only do this on my 100m+ WR WATCHES.


----------



## JimSclavunos

I'm currently waiting for a used S100 (finally snagged one at a price I could stomach along with the customs fee) to get to where I am from the US, but I'm already wringing my hands a bit over the integrated bracelet, would have been great to be able to wear in on a leather strap as well. Maybe I'll just end up hunting for a T200 instead.


----------



## Laskos

Hi, all
Would someone have a clue about any secret functions of *OCW-G1200* watch? I think I discovered one.
When I press and hold the synchro button (B), the second hand goes through Y\N > T > T+P to obtain the time synchro signal.
However if I keep holding a button for next 5 seconds, then s-hand goes to 3 hr position. It stays there for about just over a minute and goes back to time keeping mode.
Does anybody know what it is? I haven't found nothing about it in manual and I don't see any effect of that operation on my watch.

Thanks


----------



## Sibe

I don't know but have you checked out the manual? could be some adjusting...
https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5454.pdf


----------



## Laskos

Yes, I did, nothing there.


----------



## Sibe

have you pulled out the crown to the second click before? maybe the second hand just shows you that (in pointing to the crown) because the watch "thinks" you want to do the "Adjusting Hand and Day Indicator Alignment" but to do that you first have to pull out the crown to the second click and then press B for five seconds and not just press B for five seconds.


----------



## Laskos

Thanks for studying the case. 
I know there is manual hands alignment function. I would rather expect something around time synchronisation.
I do miss manual radio synchronisation from ground station. I can manually trigger GPS Time, GPS Time+Position, but I can't see has to trigger manual RC.
I wonder if manufacturer will answer my doubts?


----------



## Laskos

Thanks for studying the case. 
I know there is manual hands alignment function. I would rather expect something around time synchronisation.
I do miss manual radio synchronisation from ground station. I can manually trigger GPS Time, GPS Time+Position, but I can't see has to trigger manual RC.
I wonder if manufacturer will answer my doubts?


----------



## Hacknwind

In reply to 1stiski's post #908

I didnt see your post till now, I agree with you on the JDM offerings, their Japanese customers are demanding and get the best! I too have a loop and use my magnification function on my phone a lot. Bonus is, collectors like the JDM versions and will make selling easier if it ever comes to that...

I just picked this JDM up in Japan; Lineage LIW-T100T, 44X40X10.5mm

crap pics, but here is how it looks with his Oceanus brothers.....


----------



## dgaddis

^^That's a nice looking piece! My favorite lineage so far actually, all the others I've seen (which is not many to be fair) are analog & digital which I'm not a fan of generally speaking.


----------



## zeroWay

Anyone know what's the difference between OCW-S5000-1AJF and OCW-S5000E-1AJF? Had my eye on the "C" version but that seems to have gone up a bit due to being a limited edition.


----------



## ACace1

JimSclavunos said:


> I'm currently waiting for a used S100 (finally snagged one at a price I could stomach along with the customs fee) to get to where I am from the US, but I'm already wringing my hands a bit over the integrated bracelet, would have been great to be able to wear in on a leather strap as well. Maybe I'll just end up hunting for a T200 instead.


Do not fret. The integrated bracelet is so good and very comfortable, I do not wish for anything more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daneel

zeroWay said:


> Anyone know what's the difference between OCW-S5000-1AJF and OCW-S5000E-1AJF? Had my eye on the "C" version but that seems to have gone up a bit due to being a limited edition.


Bezel and subdial colours.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

I'm trying to be patient...but I really want that S100 I ordered haha. I bought it on Amazon 'cause I had gotten some gift cards for Christmas. I ordered it on Dec 26th, it "shipped" on Dec 30. I say "shipped" because the tracking still shows 'does not exist/pending' - which I think means the label was created but the box hasn't actually been dropped off at the post office yet. It's also shipping from Italy, which is odd. At least that's where the tracking number comes from. Estimated delivery date is Jan 14-30. So...I'll just keep waiting haha. Amazon reviews talk about getting the watch quickly, like 10 days or so after ordering it. But I ordered it right around the holidays so I knew it would likely take longer to ship.


----------



## Mr Auto

dgaddis said:


> I'm trying to be patient...but I really want that S100 I ordered haha. I bought it on Amazon 'cause I had gotten some gift cards for Christmas. I ordered it on Dec 26th, it "shipped" on Dec 30. I say "shipped" because the tracking still shows 'does not exist/pending' - which I think means the label was created but the box hasn't actually been dropped off at the post office yet. It's also shipping from Italy, which is odd. At least that's where the tracking number comes from. Estimated delivery date is Jan 14-30. So...I'll just keep waiting haha. Amazon reviews talk about getting the watch quickly, like 10 days or so after ordering it. But I ordered it right around the holidays so I knew it would likely take longer to ship.


Hang in there it's worth the wait!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Ah....okay, so Amazon said it was shipping via Poste Italia. The tracking number ended in JP - so I wondered if that meant it was coming from Japan, like maybe it was going from Japan to Italy then to here or something. So I googled, and it turns out all Japan Post numbers end in a JP. So I put the tracking number into Japan Post and BOOM - it shows up! So it's not coming from Italy, it's coming from Japan, as you would expect. Amazon just got confused somehow. I don't have an ETA, but at least it's moving haha. I think it might be on it's way to the US...


----------



## DenverBuff

dgaddis said:


> Ah....okay, so Amazon said it was shipping via Poste Italia. The tracking number ended in JP - so I wondered if that meant it was coming from Japan, like maybe it was going from Japan to Italy then to here or something. So I googled, and it turns out all Japan Post numbers end in a JP. So I put the tracking number into Japan Post and BOOM - it shows up! So it's not coming from Italy, it's coming from Japan, as you would expect. Amazon just got confused somehow. I don't have an ETA, but at least it's moving haha. I think it might be on it's way to the US...


It's worth the wait. I sold off 3 Seiko and Orient autos to fund the Oceanus - no regrets.


----------



## nyonya

watchcrank said:


> PacParts has 25% off on Casio parts today with code PAC25, so I went ahead and took a flyer on the P1000/T2600 clasp (part 91087131221). If it doesn't fit, I'll have eaten shipping both ways and paid a restocking fee, but at least I'll have learned something. :-d


We're all dying to know whether the clasp works with the T200 bracelet!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

nyonya said:


> We're all dying to know whether the clasp works with the T200 bracelet!


Still hasn't shipped. :-(


----------



## dgaddis

watchcrank said:


> Still hasn't shipped. :-(


Hey Watchcrank - when it does ship, please take some good measurements of it for me, err, I mean us haha. I want to see if it'll fit my S100. If it does, and it doesn't fit your T200, I want to officially be the first person to call dibs on it haha. I'll gladly buy it from you for whatever you've got in it.

Speaking of the S100, I was surprised yesterday when it was dropped off at my desk! It left Japan on the 3rd and was in my hands on the 7th - not bad at all.

It was in power save mode from being in the dark, so when I opened the box all the hands were at 12:00. After about a second they all swung around to show the time. I changed the time zone setting from Tokyo to NYC/EST and it was right. Well, about 8 seconds fast, but close enough, I'm guessing it has been a while since it had picked up the atomic signal. Last night it picked up the radio signal from Colorado and now it's dead nuts perfectly on time. Batch code shows a 'born on date' of Oct 7, 2019 - I love that Casio puts that date on their watches, it's nice knowing you got a 'fresh' one, not one that's been sitting on a shelf for a year or two.

As I mentioned earlier, I also have a titanium Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952 which shares a lot of similarities with the Oceans. The Oceanus compared to my Citizen:

The sizing and how it wears is essentially identical
It's a smidge lighter - 79g vs 87g sized for my wrist - but the difference is only really noticeable on a scale, they're both very light
The titanium has a brighter look to it, the Citizen is a darker color. The Oceanus looks a whole lot more like stainless.
The Oceanus has more angled surfaces instead of rounded surfaces, and some polished surfaces on both the case and bracelet, so it plays with light a good bit more. The Citizen is all brushed.
All three hands have their own motor to control them which is pretty cool. When you change time zones the hour hand moves on it's own. On the Citizen when you change time zones you have to wait for the second hand to spin through the change and slowly move the other two hands with it - so if you're adjusting by two hours the second hand has to do 120 revolutions. The Oceanus just the hour hand moves to where it needs to be, so it's much faster. The minute hand moves in increments, every 10 seconds it'll advance forward just a bit.
The Citizen has a domed crystal, the Oceanus is a double domed crystal, so there's no distortion around the edges when viewing at an angle.
My only complaint is the lack of a quick adjust clasp, the one on the Citizen has spoiled me. It does have two half links and two micro adjust holes so I was able to get a good fit...but...I'd still like a quick adjust clasp to *always *have a *perfect *fit. 
The second hand hits all the tick marks perfectly, just like the Citizen
The lume is good but not great. The Citizen is brighter initially, but it then fades a bit after ~10mins or so, but after that initial fade it stays the same brightness for a good long time. The Oceanus isn't as bright initially but doesn't have that quick initial fade. Both last all night long. The Citizen is a green lume, Oceanus is blue.
It will be interesting to see how the scratch resistance compares between the two. I've been very pleasantly surprised at how scratch resistant the Citizen is.

Overall, I totally dig it, and I'm glad I finally got it after thinking about it for a year. The blue accents around the indices aren't as noticeable in person as they are in some pics and videos online, which is a good thing I think. It doesn't look blue all the time, but it does make it more dynamic and interesting how it plays with the light.

I know there's already plenty of pics on these in this thread, but ya know...this is my watch. There are many like it, but this one is mine. For comparison, here's my Citizen first:









And the Oceanus:


----------



## Mr Auto

Welcome to the club, Enjoy it ^^^

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos

ACace1 said:


> Do not fret. The integrated bracelet is so good and very comfortable, I do not wish for anything more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm hoping I'll be converted! BTW, a general tip; If you can avoid it, don't buy a watch from an overseas seller just before the holiday season, it slows delivery down to a crawl!


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> I'm trying to be patient...but I really want that S100 I ordered haha. I bought it on Amazon 'cause I had gotten some gift cards for Christmas. I ordered it on Dec 26th, it "shipped" on Dec 30. I say "shipped" because the tracking still shows 'does not exist/pending' - which I think means the label was created but the box hasn't actually been dropped off at the post office yet. It's also shipping from Italy, which is odd. At least that's where the tracking number comes from. Estimated delivery date is Jan 14-30. So...I'll just keep waiting haha. Amazon reviews talk about getting the watch quickly, like 10 days or so after ordering it. But I ordered it right around the holidays so I knew it would likely take longer to ship.


Is the Amazon seller "Last Samurai"? That is who I ordered my T200 from. Amazon shipping info reported shipping from Italy. The tracking was never updated, and a few days later a box arrived from Japan with my watch! (Before the advertised dates.)


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> Is the Amazon seller "Last Samurai"? That is who I ordered my T200 from. Amazon shipping info reported shipping from Italy. The tracking was never updated, and a few days later a box arrived from Japan with my watch! (Before the advertised dates.)


Yep. If you had put the tracking info into Japan post you'd see the info! Not sure how Amazon gets it screwed up like that.


----------



## dgaddis

Pretty cool how you can see the reflections of the hands in the dial.


----------



## 1stiski

Well a couple weeks with the S-100 . It’s really a well designed timepiece , simply classic in looks and size . It wears so comfortable , you almost forget your wearing it . I’m enjoying the Ti look and abrasion resistance. My time has been updated daily without a hiccup each and every night . This is a great one to have in a collection .


----------



## Laskos

Whoever is interested in this subject I made separate thread under this link: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-hidden-secret-funcions-ocw-g1200b-1ajf-others-5102213.html


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> Hey Watchcrank - when it does ship, please take some good measurements of it for me, err, I mean us haha. I want to see if it'll fit my S100. If it does, and it doesn't fit your T200, I want to officially be the first person to call dibs on it haha. I'll gladly buy it from you for whatever you've got in it.
> 
> Speaking of the S100, I was surprised yesterday when it was dropped off at my desk! It left Japan on the 3rd and was in my hands on the 7th - not bad at all.
> 
> It was in power save mode from being in the dark, so when I opened the box all the hands were at 12:00. After about a second they all swung around to show the time. I changed the time zone setting from Tokyo to NYC/EST and it was right. Well, about 8 seconds fast, but close enough, I'm guessing it has been a while since it had picked up the atomic signal. Last night it picked up the radio signal from Colorado and now it's dead nuts perfectly on time. Batch code shows a 'born on date' of Oct 7, 2019 - I love that Casio puts that date on their watches, it's nice knowing you got a 'fresh' one, not one that's been sitting on a shelf for a year or two.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I also have a titanium Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2952 which shares a lot of similarities with the Oceans. The Oceanus compared to my Citizen:
> 
> The sizing and how it wears is essentially identical
> It's a smidge lighter - 79g vs 87g sized for my wrist - but the difference is only really noticeable on a scale, they're both very light
> The titanium has a brighter look to it, the Citizen is a darker color. The Oceanus looks a whole lot more like stainless.
> The Oceanus has more angled surfaces instead of rounded surfaces, and some polished surfaces on both the case and bracelet, so it plays with light a good bit more. The Citizen is all brushed.
> All three hands have their own motor to control them which is pretty cool. When you change time zones the hour hand moves on it's own. On the Citizen when you change time zones you have to wait for the second hand to spin through the change and slowly move the other two hands with it - so if you're adjusting by two hours the second hand has to do 120 revolutions. The Oceanus just the hour hand moves to where it needs to be, so it's much faster. The minute hand moves in increments, every 10 seconds it'll advance forward just a bit.
> The Citizen has a domed crystal, the Oceanus is a double domed crystal, so there's no distortion around the edges when viewing at an angle.
> My only complaint is the lack of a quick adjust clasp, the one on the Citizen has spoiled me. It does have two half links and two micro adjust holes so I was able to get a good fit...but...I'd still like a quick adjust clasp to *always *have a *perfect *fit.
> The second hand hits all the tick marks perfectly, just like the Citizen
> The lume is good but not great. The Citizen is brighter initially, but it then fades a bit after ~10mins or so, but after that initial fade it stays the same brightness for a good long time. The Oceanus isn't as bright initially but doesn't have that quick initial fade. Both last all night long. The Citizen is a green lume, Oceanus is blue.
> It will be interesting to see how the scratch resistance compares between the two. I've been very pleasantly surprised at how scratch resistant the Citizen is.
> 
> Overall, I totally dig it, and I'm glad I finally got it after thinking about it for a year. The blue accents around the indices aren't as noticeable in person as they are in some pics and videos online, which is a good thing I think. It doesn't look blue all the time, but it does make it more dynamic and interesting how it plays with the light.
> 
> I have both watches as well-
> a few additional observations:
> - The Citizen has a unique second hand that denotes a radio wave loop around an antennae NOT a 'C' for Citizen, amazed at how often WISs get that wrong
> - Citizen has a beautifully knurled screw-down crown that is signed with the ProMaster logo
> - Citizen has standard lugs allowing for strap changes
> 
> Changing the time is a bit of a pain, I use JJY Simulator on my iPhone to update the PMD56. It is persnickity though and I have to make sure to keep the 9 o'clock side, were the antenna is located, facing the phone speaker, and even then it takes six minutes to update. I have Casio Japan-only waveceptors that update in 90 seconds. My Oceanus watches and all my WaveCeptor watches update pretty consistently to Fort Collins from the West Coast US.
> 
> I believe there is a "high speed" mode to change the time, move the crown quickly the manual says, but clearly it is an earlier design to the Oceanus with the hands "connected" in their motion instead of independant.
> 
> Anybody know if the Oceanus is powered by Miyota? (maybe a separete thread)
> 
> I've had both of these a year, and I don't find myself wearing either one much anymore, although I like both.


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> ^^That's a nice looking piece! My favorite lineage so far actually, all the others I've seen (which is not many to be fair) are analog & digital which I'm not a fan of generally speaking.


dgaddis, sorry didn't see your comments till now. The watch is addicting to wear as it is quite thin and light. The classic design and the dial detail are very nice. You can find them used for very reasonable prices in Japan. https://zenmarket.jp/en/auction.aspx?itemCode=w234941000 This one looks like its in nice shape! Strange you cant see the vertical lines in the dial.


----------



## dgaddis

Hacknwind said:


> Anybody know if the Oceanus is powered by Miyota? (maybe a separete thread)
> 
> I've had both of these a year, and I don't find myself wearing either one much anymore, although I like both.


No, Miyota is owned by Citizen. The Oceanus has a Casio module, they don't use anyone else's internals, they make everything themselves.


----------



## Daneel

My S5000 arrived. I might have to sell my <1 month old S100.


http://imgur.com/copsfqM


----------



## dgaddis

Do the clasps look interchangeable?? Could you take some good pics (from all sides) of the clasp on your new one?


----------



## Daneel

dgaddis said:


> Do the clasps look interchangeable?? Could you take some good pics (from all sides) of the clasp on your new one?


No they don't. Slightly different dimensions and designs.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Daneel said:


> No they don't. Slightly different dimensions and designs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


What measurements are different exactly? Looking at this screen grab from Nick Shabazz's sneak preview of his I had hoped if nothing else the piece I have circled (which I'm going to call the main clasp body) could be swapped out. The milled bits to the left of this pic are attached to the main clasp body with a spring bar, so that's easy to take apart. The bracelet on the other side is also attached with a spring bar. But - I see that final link that attaches to the clasp is a bit skinnier than the rest of the bracelet. I don't know how any of those widths compare to the S100 however. Looking at your last pic it looks like the S5000 bracelet is a bit wider (maybe)...which gives me a glimmer of hope that the final narrower link is the same width as S100's final link.

If the S100's final link is too wide, I have friends with mills who could trim it down for me...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Daneel

The clasp on the S5000 is slightly narrower than the S100. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos

Sorry for the terrible pic, but my Oceanus S100 finally arrived! First impressions are that I love the functions and the dial, hands and indices, but that the bracelet, while nice and light, doesn't really agree with me visually and pinches my arm hairs.


----------



## Mr Auto

JimSclavunos said:


> Sorry for the terrible pic, but my Oceanus S100 finally arrived! First impressions are that I love the functions and the dial, hands and indices, but that the bracelet, while nice and light, doesn't really agree with me visually and pinches my arm hairs.
> View attachment 14791723


yea I get the odd pinch here n there from the bracelet, shame it cant be swapped out. Everything else is pretty much spot on though like you said.

Wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos

Mr Auto said:


> yea I get the odd pinch here n there from the bracelet, shame it cant be swapped out. Everything else is pretty much spot on though like you said.
> 
> Wear in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm honestly leaning towards a quick flip right now, but I'll give it another few days.


----------



## Fullers1845

JimSclavunos said:


> Thanks! I'm honestly leaning towards a quick flip right now, but I'll give it another few days.


There is always the OCW-T200 as a splendid alternative...


----------



## JimSclavunos

Fullers1845 said:


> There is always the OCW-T200 as a splendid alternative...


Do they wear drastically different? the T200 looks quite a bit bigger than the S100 in photos, even if they are both 41 mm wide.


----------



## ACace1

JimSclavunos said:


> Do they wear drastically different? the T200 looks quite a bit bigger than the S100 in photos, even if they are both 41 mm wide.


The 200 is slightly larger, but not hugely by any means. It appears larger though due to the optical effect of the more open dial.
The 100 is actually 39mm case width, Casio includes crown in stated diameter dimension.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

JimSclavunos said:


> Thanks! I'm honestly leaning towards a quick flip right now, but I'll give it another few days.


I've got a 100 myself, but might look to pick up another as a birthday gift for my best buddy if the price was right. LMK.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

JimSclavunos said:


> Do they wear drastically different? the T200 looks quite a bit bigger than the S100 in photos, even if they are both 41 mm wide.


The T200 wears very comfortably and looks proportional on my 6.5" - 6.75" wrist. I have not handled the S100 in person. This review does a side-by-side comparison of the two watches: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review - Watches - Horology.World


----------



## Fullers1845

Also, I just posted my own review of the T200 here in the WUS Reviews forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casio-oceanus-ocw-t200s-1ajf-jdm-5111001.html


----------



## dilal

JimSclavunos said:


> Do they wear drastically different? the T200 looks quite a bit bigger than the S100 in photos, even if they are both 41 mm wide.


I had both. They are similar. Slightly larger dial and bezel of T200 certainly looks more updated. I am also a fan of the quick adjust clasp of the newer model.

But the old model looks slightly better built, has more in common with the Manta series of the same era.

Nevertheless, both are amazingly high quality watches. If I were to buy now, I'd be leaning towards to T200...


----------



## dgaddis

dilal said:


> I had both. They are similar. Slightly larger dial and bezel of T200 certainly looks more updated. I am also a fan of the quick adjust clasp of the newer model.
> 
> But the old model looks slightly better built, has more in common with the Manta series of the same era.
> 
> Nevertheless, both are amazingly high quality watches. If I were to buy now, I'd be leaning towards to T200...


Ugh, since when did they add a quick adjust clasp to the T200? All the pics/video I've seen it has a normal clasp, it has micro adjust holes, but not tool free on the fly quick adjust.


----------



## nyonya

dgaddis said:


> Ugh, since when did they add a quick adjust clasp to the T200? All the pics/video I've seen it has a normal clasp, it has micro adjust holes, but not tool free on the fly quick adjust.


Mine certainly doesn't have one. Maybe dilal meant that it has micro adjust holes?


----------



## lvt

Can someone please tell me how the T200 is different from the T100?


----------



## dgaddis

lvt said:


> Can someone please tell me how the T200 is different from the T100?


T100 vs T200 from a very quick glance

Titanium vs Steel
Somewhat busy dial vs very simple/clean dial
Solar/atomic vs solar/atomic/bluetooth
Integrated bracelet vs standard lugs


----------



## Miroslav

Hello, everyone,
I own the OCEANUS S100. Great watch, but I'm definitely not a fan of blue accents.
I want to ask the more familiar ones, technically, is it possible to remove this blue tint on the glass? I read that it was not a coating, but rather a blue ring at the edge of the glass. Is it possible to remove it?
Also blue on the indexes ... I definitely don't like them. Is it possible to remove them?
I hope I have put your questions in the right place ..
I also asked at Casio's website if it was possible to change the dial with the C100B dial. It has no blue accents and I think it looks much better. I hope the answer is yes ..
But in the meantime, I am writing here to ask the more familiar ones.
Thank you in advance!
Greetings!


----------



## dgaddis

I have no idea about the blue ring on the edge of the crystal, I always assumed that was an effect from the antireflective coating and the geometry of the edge of the crystal (which is why it only show up at some angles).

As for the indices themselves, I'm not positive, but looking at pictures it seems like the black plated S100 dial is different, the indices do not have those blue edges, they're just silver. So you could certainly swap the dials on those two.

See the pics here for example :: black watch vs silver watch


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> Also, I just posted my own review of the T200 here in the WUS Reviews forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casio-oceanus-ocw-t200s-1ajf-jdm-5111001.html


For anyone who couldn't see them before, I re-did the pics in my T200 review. Hope it worked this time!


----------



## lvt

Fullers1845 said:


> For anyone who couldn't see them before, I re-did the pics in my T200 review. Hope it worked this time!


It works, thanks.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fullers1845 said:


> For anyone who couldn't see them before, I re-did the pics in my T200 review. Hope it worked this time!


Thank you; I can see them now. Great photos. In addition to looking great on the bracelet, it's a strap monster!


----------



## Hardcore310

Really wish I wouldn't have stumbled on this thread. A week ago, I didn't have any lust over an expensive watch and now I can't stop thinking about it. Went through every page and have a pretty good idea of what I want. I really like the G2000 series with the enhanced 3d look although the new S5000E/C is a stunning looking watch. Also really like the S100 and in the end, I'll be waiting a while because the wife is NOT on board with a purchase like this! Anyways, keep posting the great photos of all the different versions!


----------



## Daneel

Hardcore310 said:


> Really wish I wouldn't have stumbled on this thread. A week ago, I didn't have any lust over an expensive watch and now I can't stop thinking about it. Went through every page and have a pretty good idea of what I want. I really like the G2000 series with the enhanced 3d look although the new S5000E/C is a stunning looking watch. Also really like the S100 and in the end, I'll be waiting a while because the wife is NOT on board with a purchase like this! Anyways, keep posting the great photos of all the different versions!


Yup. I got the S100, and then a few weeks later bought the S5000!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Hardcore310 said:


> Really wish I wouldn't have stumbled on this thread. A week ago, I didn't have any lust over an expensive watch and now I can't stop thinking about it. Went through every page and have a pretty good idea of what I want. I really like the G2000 series with the enhanced 3d look although the new S5000E/C is a stunning looking watch. Also really like the S100 and in the end, I'll be waiting a while because the wife is NOT on board with a purchase like this! Anyways, keep posting the great photos of all the different versions!


Welcome to Watchuseek. b-)

Yes, Oceanus can get in your blood. Not worth marital strife over though.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Hardcore310 said:


> Really wish I wouldn't have stumbled on this thread. A week ago, I didn't have any lust over an expensive watch and now I can't stop thinking about it. Went through every page and have a pretty good idea of what I want. I really like the G2000 series with the enhanced 3d look although the new S5000E/C is a stunning looking watch. Also really like the S100 and in the end, I'll be waiting a while because the wife is NOT on board with a purchase like this! Anyways, keep posting the great photos of all the different versions!


I know, this is how I purchased my first one last year.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## watchcrank_tx

The T2600 clasp arrived, and by eyeball, it did look at first like it would fit the T200. Fullers1845 kindly did the honors of trying to fit it at the Dallas GTG tonight, and we learned that my eyeball needs some calibration, for the clasp bar that's 7mm across in the T200 photo below is more like 9mm in the T2600 clasp. (I should of course have measured it beforehand, and I will eventually, if only for completeness' sake and to satisfy my curiosity.) It might work with some careful milling, filing, grinding, or stoning at the end, but I'm unsure at this point if I want to go down that road.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Recently, dgaddis asked me for some measurements on the OCW-S5000 here are some pictures of them.






















































View attachment 14815063


----------



## dgaddis

Tatsumaki said:


> Recently, dgaddis asked me for some measurements on the OCW-S5000 here are some pictures of them.
> View attachment 14814963
> 
> 
> View attachment 14814961


Thanks Tatsumaki!! It's kinda hard to read the calipers in the pics, but if I'm seeing this right, the first pic I'm showing here (the skinny part of the clasp that attaches to the center of a bracelet link) is about 8mm.

The 2nd pic, the bracelet width, is a little over 18mm (~18.4mm I think). But the final link on that side is a bit skinnier, and it's skinnier again where the spring bars go that actually attach it to the clasp.

Am I seeing this correctly?

And @watchcrank is the new clasp you purchased the same as Tatsumaki posted?


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T3000-1AJF.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Let's see


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T3000-1AJF


----------



## watchcrank_tx

dgaddis said:


> And @watchcrank is the new clasp you purchased the same as Tatsumaki posted?


No, the clasp I bought looks a little different. It is listed as fitting the following models:

CASIO OCWP1000-1A
CASIO OCWP1000-7A
CASIO OCWT2600-1A

I will try to get complete photos and measurements up soon. Swamped with other tasks so keep putting it off.


----------



## LioMon

There are new black versions of the T200 (OCW-T200SB-1AJF) and S5000 (OCW-S5000B-1AJF):







https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-T200SB-1A/







https://products.oceanus.casio.jp/_detail/OCW-S5000B-1A/


----------



## Madstacks

Anyone know how much wear it takes for the black plating to start coming off?


----------



## dgaddis

Madstacks said:


> Anyone know how much wear it takes for the black plating to start coming off?


The T200 has an IP coating, the other one has a DLC finish.

Look on eBay at the used black S100 for sale, they were also IP, and some of them look pretty rough.

DLC on the other hand is much tougher. It will still scratch, but it's a much harder coating than IP.


----------



## dgaddis

Bright full sun








Indoors with the lume turned on.


----------



## Cappyab

Nice. Coincidentally, I have this model up on my screen and am *this close* to clicking and purchasing it. So the lume is battery powered? I’m not sure why I assumed it was all brushed-on/superluminova or the like. Is the painted lume limited to the hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Cappyab said:


> Nice. Coincidentally, I have this model up on my screen and am *this close* to clicking and purchasing it. So the lume is battery powered? I'm not sure why I assumed it was all brushed-on/superluminova or the like. Is the painted lume limited to the hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The S100 doesnt have battery powered lume.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Cappyab said:


> Nice. Coincidentally, I have this model up on my screen and am *this close* to clicking and purchasing it. So the lume is battery powered? I'm not sure why I assumed it was all brushed-on/superluminova or the like. Is the painted lume limited to the hands?


Nah I was just joking about it being 'turned on'. I had been out in the sun for a minute, so it was shining inside with the lights off (plenty of windows in that room for natural light during the day).

EDIT to add - if you're that close to getting it, GET IT. It's awesome.


----------



## Cappyab

Ahh, much appreciated! I thought I had misread the specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Cappyab said:


> Nice. Coincidentally, I have this model up on my screen and am *this close* to clicking and purchasing it.


DU EEEET!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5

Anyone know of an Oceanus model with a rotating bezel? I think the P500 and P600 do. Any others?


----------



## Mike Rivera

So I ordered a new S100 today from Japan. Tomorrow I'll begin sitting by the window staring at the mailbox ... ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx

leidai5 said:


> Anyone know of an Oceanus model with a rotating bezel? I think the P500 and P600 do. Any others?


Also P100, which looks as though it must be a three-handed counterpart to the P600.


----------



## dgaddis

Update in the 'I want a new clasp' saga. Last night I took a spare link from my S100 and took it to my mini belt sander, on the coarsest belt I have, which will very quickly DESTROY a knife blade made of modern super steel. It hardly touched the titanium. Yeah, it will remove material, but it's slow, which drastically reduces the changes of screwing something up.

So. I ordered the clasp. Will report back with plenty of pics in a few weeks, or whenever the clasp comes in...


----------



## leidai5

Think I found another model with a rotating bezel, the OCW-650T.

Does anyone know what module this model runs? Trying to find out whether it has a local/home time swap feature.


----------



## leidai5

...double posted by mistake. Please delete.


----------



## Sibe

module should be 4329 https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw4329.pdf

so, it is kind of old and I guess hard to get?


----------



## leidai5

Thanks for the information.

Yes, that is indeed an old and hard to come by model, but it seems to check most of the boxes of what I'm looking for.


----------



## dgaddis

Spending time with my favorite person last night.


----------



## dgaddis

dbl post. 

WHY IS THIS FORUM SO BUGGY????


----------



## Mike Rivera

Mike Rivera said:


> So I ordered a new S100 today from Japan. Tomorrow I'll begin sitting by the window staring at the mailbox ... ;-)


And seven days later it arrived (Feb. 11). Loving it!


----------



## Mr Auto

Mike Rivera said:


> And seven days later it arrived (Feb. 11). Loving it!


Nice! Enjoy it Mike.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera

And here it is! I know there's a million photos of this watch, but this one is mine so it's better ... b-)


----------



## Mr Auto

Mike Rivera said:


> And here it is! I know there's a million photos of this watch, but this one is mine so it's better ... b-)
> 
> View attachment 14866767


Prefer it over the Seiko??

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera

Mr Auto said:


> Prefer it over the Seiko??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I do, but mostly because it filled a need in my collection (quartz analog GADA with solar and atomic timekeeping). The Seiko was one of several "automatic" casual-GADA watches I own and didn't get the call to wear very often over my other automatics. But the Seiko was an awesome watch ...


----------



## journeyforce

Incoming next week!

OCW-G1000C-2AJR 10th anniversary GPS/ atomic watch

I bought it from a seller on WUS

I eagerly await it as I wanted a GPS watch that I can wear all the time. I have tried to like the Astron line (even the new for 2019 versions) but those have left me flat

I had a Citizen GPS watch but I gave it to my brother to use and he loves it

I think this will tick all the boxes for me

Does anybody know the lug width? 20mm or 21mm?

Here is a pic from the seller. Once I get the watch, I will take pics myself of it


----------



## Tiribos

I liked the pictures of your T200S .. so now I bought mine 

LOOOVE








OCW-T200S-1AJF


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Tiribos said:


> I liked the pictures of your T200S .. so now I bought mine
> 
> LOOOVE


Congrats! It's a lovely watch and a great all-arounder. |>


----------



## whineboy

Count me in, this arrived before lunch. Very pleased (but the casework is nothing near Grand Seiko's, despite allegedly being made at the same place - just as I expected).


----------



## watchcrank_tx

whineboy said:


> Count me in, this arrived before lunch. Very pleased (but the casework is nothing near Grand Seiko's, despite allegedly being made at the same place - just as I expected).


Congrats, but now you'll need to change your "All mechanical, all the time" signature. ;-) |>


----------



## whineboy

watchcrank said:


> Congrats, but now you'll need to change your "All mechanical, all the time" signature. ;-) |>


|>

You're absolutely right. I thought of that before I bought the Oceanus (I also had to think about it when I picked up a Spring Drive, but some of the folks on the Grand Seiko forum convinced me that it was still a mechanical watch so no change was necessary).

Hmmm, "taking a break from 'all mechanical, all the time'"?
"either all mechanical, part of the time, or partly mechanical, all of the time"? 
Not loving either. I have to think about it tonight while I play with the Oceanus.

(disregard signature below)


----------



## journeyforce

whineboy said:


> |>
> 
> You're absolutely right. I thought of that before I bought the Oceanus (I also had to think about it when I picked up a Spring Drive, but some of the folks on the Grand Seiko forum convinced me that it was still a mechanical watch so no change was necessary).
> 
> Hmmm, "taking a break from 'all mechanical, all the time'"?
> "either all mechanical, part of the time, or partly mechanical, all of the time"?
> Not loving either. I have to think about it tonight while I play with the Oceanus.
> 
> (disregard signature below)


next you should go outside and listen to the wind. It is saying Astron Astron Astron A S T R O N...&#8230;&#8230;..

I guess you should add an Astron to the collection


----------



## journeyforce

whineboy said:


> |>
> 
> You're absolutely right. I thought of that before I bought the Oceanus (I also had to think about it when I picked up a Spring Drive, but some of the folks on the Grand Seiko forum convinced me that it was still a mechanical watch so no change was necessary).
> 
> Hmmm, "taking a break from 'all mechanical, all the time'"?
> "either all mechanical, part of the time, or partly mechanical, all of the time"?
> Not loving either. I have to think about it tonight while I play with the Oceanus.
> 
> (disregard signature below)


next you should go outside and listen to the wind. It is saying Astron Astron Astron A S T R O N...&#8230;&#8230;..

I guess you should add an Astron to the collection


----------



## cdnguyen729

Does anyone know if the Casio Oceanus runs true to its size or wear smaller vs bigger. Planning to get one.


----------



## Mr Auto

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know if the Casio Oceanus runs true to its size or wear smaller vs bigger. Planning to get one.


Yep id say it wears true to its size

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

whineboy said:


> |>Not loving either. I have to think about it tonight while I play with the Oceanus.


Have to say you picked a great watch to bring you finally to that dilemma. The basic 3-hand Oceanus are the perfect GADA practical watches. |>



cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know if the Casio Oceanus runs true to its size or wear smaller vs bigger. Planning to get one.


The multi-level, multi-surface case of the T200 makes it seem to wear a bit small for me. I would not ordinarily wear a watch of that size (41-ish?) as a GADA, but the case seems to shrink a bit on my wrist. I know Fullers1845 feels the same way about it. But the perception of watch size is a very personal thing. For instance, though the case seems smaller than size to me, the bold floating indices paradoxically make the dial seem bigger than size to me. Go figure. :-s

I don't yet have personal experience with the S100 that I can recall.


----------



## Fullers1845

Does GADA mean "Go Anywhere, Do Anything"?

Agree with watchcrank. The T200 wears smaller than its specs would indicate. It fits my 6.5"-6.75" wrist beautifully. 

And that dial is mesmerizing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fullers1845 said:


> Does GADA mean "Go Anywhere, Do Anything"?


I thought it did, but Acronym Finder's first hit is "Greater Arizona Development Authority," and I have no authority and don't live in Arizona, so now I'm unsure. :-d


----------



## 1stiski

whineboy said:


> Count me in, this arrived before lunch. Very pleased (but the casework is nothing near Grand Seiko's, despite allegedly being made at the same place - just as I expected).


I agree , my GS can take a lope at any spot and it's perfection . My Oceanus S100 "looks" the part , but is no way the same in perfection . Don't get me wrong , the Oceanus will satisfy the eye and the build quality is very good . It's accuracy can't be beat .


----------



## Fullers1845

T200 Today.


----------



## slow_mo

My S100... sun it recently before wearing it today!


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ..


----------



## Daneel

Which model is that? The crystal has fantastic clarity! 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

OCW-G2000SB-2AJR


----------



## Mr Auto

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ..


What a beauty! do you have the dimensions to hand?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Size : 51.1mm x 46.1mm x 13.7mm


----------



## dgaddis

New clasp is in. It'll require less modification than I at first suspected to fit it to my S100, tho both 'ends' of the clasp/bracelet need to be modified. I'll take lots of pics and report back once it's done. Hopefully I can get it done tonight once everyone else goes to bed and I can be left alone to take my time with no distractions haha.

Also, for whatever it's worth, the clasp I bought (this one :: https://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087141146 ) has three positions, not just two like some of the others. Score.


----------



## ewewew

Good luck with the clasp modification!


----------



## journeyforce

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ..


That is a very nice watch. The more I learn about Oceanus, the more respect for the line.

Yours is the perfect watch for grab and go. It is solar and can sync using GPS or multiband radio or Bluetooth so you never have to touch the watch, Plus it does the daylight savings time thing itself

So just strap it on and off you go


----------



## Igorek

Nice watch Harald, enjoy.


----------



## dgaddis

Update on the clasp swap :: it is doable. All the grinding is done, the pieces fit, just waiting on some spring bars to show up so I can put it back together. I have some ordered, they’ll be here Monday, I hope they’re skinny enough...


----------



## sticky

Not had mine long. So now I'm a fully paid up member of the S100 club.


----------



## schumacher62

best travel watch ever. i should have bought this long before. i adore it even if it gets worn only one time a week, it's always a pleasure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

I finally got Oceanus after contemplating for over a year (lol) oh why I didn't get it along time ago! What a watch.


----------



## whineboy

Got my Oceanus S100 last week and I'm very happy. My only complaint is that it won't receive the US WWVB time signal - but that's not the watch's fault, I live in Manhattan and there's tons of radio interference. I solved the problem by using the IOS ClockSync app.


----------



## Mr Auto

sticky said:


> Not had mine long. So now I'm a fully paid up member of the S100 club.
> 
> View attachment 14896579


hahahahahhaa you finally gave in then! Good for you Sticky.

Welcome to the club Wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

whineboy said:


> Got my Oceanus S100 last week and I'm very happy. My only complaint is that it won't receive the US WWVB time signal - but that's not the watch's fault, I live in Manhattan and there's tons of radio interference. I solved the problem by using the IOS ClockSync app.


I'm in Macon, GA and mine picks up nearly every night. My G Shock square does too, but when we visited Nashville a while back and stayed in the city it didn't pick up any of the nights we were there.


----------



## whineboy

dgaddis said:


> I'm in Macon, GA and mine picks up nearly every night. My G Shock square does too, but when we visited Nashville a while back and stayed in the city it didn't pick up any of the nights we were there.


Yep, I think it's the density of apartments here (my building has 75 units and I'm surrounded by others - all spewing EM interference up and down the spectrum). While I'd be happier if it syncs nightly as designed, I can accept that it can't. Synching weekly with the app is fine - the internal accuracy seems to be much better than the +/- 15s/mo mentioned in the manual. It's been 3 days since the last sync and I don't see any drift (but I'm doing it by eye against time.is, not using the video method some on the HAQ subforum mention).


----------



## dgaddis

whineboy said:


> Yep, I think it's the density of apartments here (my building has 75 units and I'm surrounded by others - all spewing EM interference up and down the spectrum). While I'd be happier if it syncs nightly as designed, I can accept that it can't. Synching weekly with the app is fine - the internal accuracy seems to be much better than the +/- 15s/mo mentioned in the manual. It's been 3 days since the last sync and I don't see any drift (but I'm doing it by eye against time.is, not using the video method some on the HAQ subforum mention).


I'm in a similar boat w/my Citizen, it is radio controlled but only picks up the Japanese signal, so I use an app for it. It runs a little less than 6 seconds fast per month. My square G Shock runs about ~3 seconds fast per month. Not sure on my S100 as I've never turned off the sync.


----------



## dgaddis

OKAY, the S100 quick adjust clasp swap is complete! Lotsa pics and a how-to over here, I made a separate thread so it'll be easier for others to find in the future :: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oceanus-s100-quick-adjust-clasp-swap-how-5134659.html

A few pics.


----------



## Cappyab

Finally clicked, ordered, and adjusted! Except for the swearing and aggravation that occurred while adjusting the bracelet (even with the right tools), everything seems good so far. I may have to tweak the strap a tiny bit more, but it feels very comfortable and very light on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

each time i wear it, i love it more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

each time i wear it, i love it all the more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab

As I stared at it on my wrist today, I had to wonder if the design was a near-homage to the Oyster Perpetual, Milgauss, or Aqua Terra. Blasphemy, I know. I guess it’s no surprise I like the design of each of those, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18

Saw the S100 for the first time this week in Tokyo, within 3 metres I tried the GS quartz Citizen Chromomaster and Oceanis S100 value for money was a clear win for the Oceanis to my 50+ eyes there was not much difference in finish and the S100 was so comfortable, if it didn’t have CASIO on the dial most people would never know who made it.


----------



## Badger18

Saw the S100 for the first time this week in Tokyo, within 3 metres I tried the GS quartz Citizen Chromomaster and Oceanis S100 value for money was a clear win for the Oceanis to my 50+ eyes there was not much difference in finish and the S100 was so comfortable, if it didn’t have CASIO on the dial most people would never know who made it.


----------



## dgaddis

Cappyab said:


> As I stared at it on my wrist today, I had to wonder if the design was a near-homage to the Oyster Perpetual, Milgauss, or Aqua Terra. Blasphemy, I know. I guess it's no surprise I like the design of each of those, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see that at all...I don't see anything that's the same actually. The S100 has a different case design, hands, indices, crown guard, crown shape, dial, bracelet, everything is different than those three you mentioned.


----------



## Daneel

dgaddis said:


> I don't see that at all...I don't see anything that's the same actually. The S100 has a different case design, hands, indices, crown guard, crown shape, dial, bracelet, everything is different than those three you mentioned.


Agreed, completely different.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daneel

Badger18 said:


> Saw the S100 for the first time this week in Tokyo, within 3 metres I tried the GS quartz Citizen Chromomaster and Oceanis S100 value for money was a clear win for the Oceanis to my 50+ eyes there was not much difference in finish and the S100 was so comfortable, if it didn't have CASIO on the dial most people would never know who made it.


I've got an Oceanus S5000 (had the S100 before that, the S5000 is a big step up for the dial, features and overall impression), a GS SBGX263, and have taken a close look at a few The Citizen models using a loupe as well as normally.

For me the GS is ahead. The finishing, particularly on the hands and dial is a step ahead. The S5000 is stunning overall, but there are misses, the hands in particular are a step down. The Citizen is very good but not quite at GS level to my eye. At the same time, both are Citizen and Casio are miles ahead on features, so there is balance overall. I may pick up a Citizen to complete the trio.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Cappyab said:


> Finally clicked, ordered, and adjusted! Except for the swearing and aggravation that occurred while adjusting the bracelet (even with the right tools), everything seems good so far. I may have to tweak the strap a tiny bit more, but it feels very comfortable and very light on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come join us sometime at the DFW GTG on the second Saturday of the month and we can compare your S100 and my T200 in person!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/offi...urday-every-month-4836267-2.html#post50933483


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fullers1845 said:


> Come join us sometime at the DFW GTG on the second Saturday of the month and we can compare your S100 and my T200 in person!


Indeed. It is our mission to assimilate the non-Oceanus owners at the GTG and convert them to our ways. :-d


----------



## FarmeR57

A new addition arrived this week from Japan, and after a bit of strife, here it is. Been on the lookout for an OCW-P500 but they have been hard to find in my price range. Found this one at a VERY reasonable price and though it was a bit scruffy, I took a chance and bid. After winning and thinking it was odd no one else bid, I translated the description and realized it had a non-operating hour hand :/ Yeah, in hindsight I should have translated it beforehand (duh), but it was late at night and I was excited to have a chance at that price (especially for the model with the white dial inlay). So then the waiting began to see what I had gotten myself into. Also called Casio service centre and they said they could look at it but no guarantee of repair. When it arrived I noticed the hour hand had moved from its position in the sale pics so hope was kindled. Three of the buttons were stuck and on closer inspection it looked as though the watch had been coated in something and not cleaned up properly. The springbars were seized and rotating bezel was very difficult to move. About 5 hours of cleaning later I am a very happy to say it works perfectly. It has its fair share of wear, but after the uncertainty and effort, that just makes it even better in my eyes (wabi sabi?). Was initially thinking black strap, but when I put on the grey it "popped" and I am in love even more...sigh

OCW-P500TDJ-1A2JF








With my other Oshis















Hadn't tried the OCW-M700 with the blue strap, but it looked so good I thought it was worth an extra pic


----------



## Fullers1845

It is always fun when something works out better than you expected. Looks great!


----------



## Astro68

Hope you all had a wonderful Leap Day. Only 4 more years until the next.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Brilliant! I did the same with my T200 last night. Such a pleasure to watch the Oceanus precision at work!


----------



## Mr Auto

Astro68 said:


> Hope you all had a wonderful Leap Day. Only 4 more years until the next.


Awesome!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

I forgot to look at mine during the 29th to 1st jump. I will just have to keep mine until the next leap year

I keep seeing all those fine pics of the Oceanus S100 and keep thinking about getting one. However my dislike of metal bracelets(because almost non of them wear well on me) means that it would stay in my watch box. I have decided to look into buying the T200 as it is more minimalist with no extra writing on the dial/chapter ring like the S100 and it can have a strap put on it. Yes it is stainless steel and not Ti but a T200 on a nato strap should not be so heavy on the wrist


----------



## watchcrank_tx

journeyforce said:


> I keep seeing all those fine pics of the Oceanus S100 and keep thinking about getting one. However my dislike of metal bracelets(because almost non of them wear well on me) means that it would stay in my watch box. I have decided to look into buying the T200 as it is more minimalist with no extra writing on the dial/chapter ring like the S100 and it can have a strap put on it. Yes it is stainless steel and not Ti but a T200 on a nato strap should not be so heavy on the wrist


The T200 bracelet is actually thin enough to seem quite light, albeit not titanium light.

I put my T200 on a strap briefly last night. I am glad I can put it on a strap, but the lug length that folds gracefully into the bracelet is a bit too much for my 6.25" flat wrist without the bracelet. A wider wrist (say 6.5" flat or 6.75"+ if more rounded) would have no similar complaints.


----------



## Tiribos

T200S


----------



## yankeexpress

All-Titanium solar charged, atomic adjusted Worldtime with quickset hour hand and countdown timer, chronograph and dive bezel, perpetual calendar, day & date, alarm. Only sold new in Japan.

Tanaka shot of OCW-P500T titanium chrono-diver


----------



## Fullers1845

^Wonder what the WR is on that model?


----------



## coffeewatch

Mr Auto said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Two more Oceanus watches on leap day. I did not realize it took ~75 seconds for the S5000 to move the date indicator forward one day.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice! I wonder why the S5000 sundial at 6:00 rotates the whole time? What does it track?


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice! I wonder why the S5000 sundial at 6:00 rotates the whole time? What does it track?


It rotates because it's geared to the date wheel.


----------



## valnorc59

I'm in. Have a great day!

Oceanus OCW-T200S-2AJF


----------



## Fullers1845

^That's beautiful.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-P1000B-1AJF


----------



## Tiribos




----------



## Barn0081

Tiribos said:


> OCW-P1000B-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 14946849


lol, why have you put it in that box?, that box is for the limited edition *1AJR* Oceanus releases, not a standard model like that :think::think::rodekaart


----------



## memento_mori

A very fine collection!


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi,
I'm very interested in the T200, but I'm wondering how well would it fit a 6.7 inch (17cm) wrist?
Would it be too big?
Thanks


----------



## Pugzilla

Hi,
I'm very interested in the T200, but I'm wondering how well would it fit a 6.7 inch (17cm) wrist?
Would it be too big?
Thanks


----------



## ACace1

Pugzilla said:


> Hi,
> I'm very interested in the T200, but I'm wondering how well would it fit a 6.7 inch (17cm) wrist?
> Would it be too big?
> Thanks


S100 might be a better fit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

ACace1 said:


> S100 might be a better fit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


S100 fits well on my 17cm wrist.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Pugzilla said:


> Hi,
> I'm very interested in the T200, but I'm wondering how well would it fit a 6.7 inch (17cm) wrist?
> Would it be too big?
> Thanks


You will be fine with the T200. My wrist is 6.75".


----------



## Igorek

coffeewatch said:


> Mr Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Two more Oceanus watches on leap day. I did not realize it took ~75 seconds for the S5000 to move the date indicator forward one day.
Click to expand...

For around $1500 the S5000's second hand does not hit most indices is not acceptable.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Igorek said:


> For around $1500 the S5000's second hand does not hit most indices is not acceptable.


The photo shows that watch angled to the left quite a bit...cameras often distort that sort of thing when taken so close. I'd bet it's much closer in real life! If it is off I definitely agree with you!


----------



## Fullers1845

Igorek said:


> For around $1500 the S5000's second hand does not hit most indices is not acceptable.





Sir-Guy said:


> The photo shows that watch angled to the left quite a bit...cameras often distort that sort of thing when taken so close. I'd bet it's much closer in real life! If it is off I definitely agree with you!


If it is like the T200, the seconds hand can be independently adjusted to hit all the markers.


----------



## Astro68

Agree with Sir-Guy the S5000 is slightly displaced to left in video which makes the second hand seem off. Also Fullers 1845 is correct. The S5000 uses Module 5603 and there is capability to adjust the hands and date indicator if they are off. It requires establishing BT connection to your cell phone. Screenshot above. Manual is at - https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5603&submit=


----------



## Tiribos

The beautiful OCW-G1200-1AJF












































She is "big"


----------



## Tiribos

one more pic for the road


----------



## coffeewatch

Tiribos said:


> The beautiful OCW-G1200-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 14959567
> 
> View attachment 14959569
> 
> View attachment 14959571
> 
> View attachment 14959573
> 
> View attachment 14959575
> 
> View attachment 14959577
> 
> 
> She is "big"
> 
> View attachment 14959579
> 
> View attachment 14959581
> 
> View attachment 14959583


Nice collection of watches!

I asked about this on the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/do-o...support-india-utc-5-5-timezone-5141653-2.html
but perhaps I can highlight it here, as you have a good representative sample of Oceanus dials, showing how the timezone is presented in different ways. The OCW-T2600 uses UTC city codes which are quite functional but are an indirect way to select the desired timezone. The OCW-G1200-1AJF has the most functional and attractive timezone bezel/ring of the three watches here IMO. Especially when compared to OCW-T3000 which is otherwise an attractive watch, but for some reason Casio decided to not support the setting of UTC timezone offsets which are not whole numbers directly from the crown. Do you know what happens on the OCW-T3000 if you use the bluetooth App to set it to India time (UTC+5.5)...how is it then indicated on the watch if not using the App to verify the current time or world time timezone setting? And is UTC-12 really at 35 minutes, or is it at 36 minutes?


----------



## Tiribos

coffeewatch said:


> Nice collection of watches!
> 
> I asked about this on the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/do-o...support-india-utc-5-5-timezone-5141653-2.html
> but perhaps I can highlight it here, as you have a good representative sample of Oceanus dials, showing how the timezone is presented in different ways. The OCW-T2600 uses UTC city codes which are quite functional but are an indirect way to select the desired timezone. The OCW-G1200-1AJF has the most functional and attractive timezone bezel/ring of the three watches here IMO. Especially when compared to OCW-T3000 which is otherwise an attractive watch, but for some reason Casio decided to not support the setting of UTC timezone offsets which are not whole numbers directly from the crown. Do you know what happens on the OCW-T3000 if you use the bluetooth App to set it to India time (UTC+5.5)...how is it then indicated on the watch if not using the App to verify the current time or world time timezone setting? And is UTC-12 really at 35 minutes, or is it at 36 minutes?


Hello,
I do not use the application but she allows more city settings (300).
Without it, with just the watch there is no 5.5 carving.
It is either +5 Karachi or +6 Dhaka as explained in the following extract from the manual.
As you can see the UTC -12 is 35 minutes away.









With the Apps









manual link https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5583.pdf


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's interesting; the offsets and zones for my ProTrek are considerably different:


----------



## coffeewatch

Tiribos said:


> Hello,
> I do not use the application but she allows more city settings (300).
> Without it, with just the watch there is no 5.5 carving.
> It is either +5 Karachi or +6 Dhaka as explained in the following extract from the manual.
> As you can see the UTC -12 is 35 minutes away.
> 
> View attachment 14964609
> 
> 
> With the Apps
> 
> View attachment 14964611
> 
> 
> manual link https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5583.pdf


Thanks, that is about what I had assumed. Thought it still seems odd to me that Casio took the extra effort on the OCW-T3000 to program the module to support nonuniform spaced bezel markings while not also supporting anything other than +/- hour timezone offsets. Not much improvement over a regular watch with a quick set hour hand.


----------



## Tiribos

coffeewatch said:


> Thanks, that is about what I had assumed. Thought it still seems odd to me that Casio took the extra effort on the OCW-T3000 to program the module to support nonuniform spaced bezel markings while not also supporting anything other than +/- hour timezone offsets. Not much improvement over a regular watch with a quick set hour hand.


It's a question of style for the bezel, and frankly you adjust time you want with the app.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T1000-1AJF

































































Muy bonita


----------



## harald-hans

Erikas´s Original with blue Stitch ...


----------



## memento_mori

Very nice, the yellow gives it a spring feeling.


----------



## memento_mori

Sir-Guy said:


> That's interesting; the offsets and zones for my ProTrek are considerably different:


Yes, because countries chance their timezone. One fine part of the Bluetooth watches, at least once a year the timezones are updated.


----------



## Roddo

I picked up an ooold one on eBay for 38 knicker.

It's just a battery quartz in stainless steel, a little scratched up, but you can still tell that the finishing, even in those days, was probably a bit better than the average fashion quartz.

The lume is very good as there is a good thickness to the painted numbers and I like how the lugs have that 'added on later' look, quite similar to some Hamilton Jazzmasters. Plus, it puts an alright looking field watch, with nice sunburst dial, in to the collection. It also has a screw down crown and screwback case, although it's only water resistant (or was once, anyway) to 100m.

I just noticed, one other great thing about the dial layout is that the polished, framed, date window, at 4, aligns to the edge of the numeral, and does not take the place of any of the markers. Every one of them is there. That's clever designing, I think.

Chapter ring alignment is little a bit off but not enough to bother me much. With the back off to insert a battery, I could tell that any surgery to rectify it was beyond any gamble I was willing to take.

The cheap horrible nato I had lying around tells me what a good colour of leather deployment strap for it, in future, might be.

A glimpse into Casio Oceanus' past.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardcore310

Very nice! What model oceanus is this?



harald-hans said:


> Erikas´s Original with blue Stitch ...


----------



## harald-hans

OCW-G2000-1AJF


----------



## Hardcore310

harald-hans said:


> OCW-G2000-1AJF


Thanks! Once of the first ones I have looked at. Have since looked at almost every other model and am forgetting what they all look like!

Does anybody know if the OCW-S4000-1AJF wrist band can be removed or are you stuck with the original band.

Thanks!


----------



## Hardcore310

harald-hans said:


> OCW-G2000-1AJF


Thanks! Once of the first ones I have looked at. Have since looked at almost every other model and am forgetting what they all look like!

Does anybody know if the OCW-S4000-1AJF wrist band can be removed or are you stuck with the original band.

Thanks!


----------



## Pashenri

I picked up this Oceanus this week. Thanks to fellow Watchuseek member. I did refinish it and added black paint on bezel lettering.


----------



## Cappyab

I hate mowing.


----------



## Barn0081

released in June&#8230;&#8230;.









https://oceanus.casio.jp/club/blue/2004/1/?fbclid=IwAR2_60V2KuXvq_g-CzWWSCCHT4oKM9dOkGv9wIXd0od3DQQYEoAzZaQ4BCk

To Seiko for me :roll::roll:


----------



## 3-1-1

Those look great. For years I have thought the Oceanus line, being ocean-themed and all, should have more models with rotating dive bezels, 200m, etc. Not that they all need those features, but a few would be nice. Before seeing these, I have only ever been able to hunt down two prior versions with rotating bezels, and only one rated at 200m. Can't wait to check one of these out.
My other two:


----------



## ewewew

3-1-1 said:


> Those look great. For years I have thought the Oceanus line, being ocean-themed and all, should have more models with rotating dive bezels, 200m, etc. Not that they all need those features, but a few would be nice. Before seeing these, I have only ever been able to hunt down two prior versions with rotating bezels, and only one rated at 200m. Can't wait to check one of these out.
> My other two:
> View attachment 15038473


The Casio Oceanus OCW-P600TD-1AJF Cachalot also has a rotating bezel but is 100m water resistant. Looking forward to more pictures of the 200m diver Oceanus models!


----------



## Barn0081

one of my oldest Oceanus, the AD-714 also has a rotating bezel &#8230;















|>


----------



## Pugzilla

This might be an odd question, but does anyone know if the S100 is still in active production?
If I get a new S100 will I end up with a watch manufactured in 2016 that's been sitting in storage since then? 
My concern is the longevity regarding the solar movement. I've read elsewhere that they last 10-20 years, so it would effectively be a watch with a shortened lifespan.
Is there anyway to tell what year a particular Oceanus watch was manufactured in?


----------



## whineboy

Pugzilla said:


> This might be an odd question, but does anyone know if the S100 is still in active production?
> If I get a new S100 will I end up with a watch manufactured in 2016 that's been sitting in storage since then?
> My concern is the longevity regarding the solar movement. I've read elsewhere that they last 10-20 years, so it would effectively be a watch with a shortened lifespan.
> Is there anyway to tell what year a particular Oceanus watch was manufactured in?


Great question. I found this Casio serial/batch decoder, which says the Oceanus I bought on Amazon last month was made in September 2009 (gulp!).

https://serial-number-decoder.com/casio/casio.htm


----------



## Sibe

yes, it is still in production, the black one OCW-S100B-1AJF and the OCW-S100-1AJF

all current models can be found here


----------



## Daneel

whineboy said:


> Great question. I found this Casio serial/batch decoder, which says the Oceanus I bought on Amazon last month was made in September 2009 (gulp!).
> 
> https://serial-number-decoder.com/casio/casio.htm


I don't think that decoder is accurate. I just put in the serial for my S5000, released last year, and it also says September 2009.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Daneel said:


> I don't think that decoder is accurate. I just put in the serial for my S5000, released last year, and it also says September 2009.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Relieved to hear that. Thanks.

Edit: maybe it's off by 10 years and our watches were made in 2019?


----------



## dgaddis

You’re looking for the batch code, not the serial number, it’s the same format as many other Casios (like some G Shocks) and it will tell you when your watch was made. It is next to the bracelet attachment on one side. My S100’s batch code is :: 001A280I
001A - not sure what all this means, but I think it’s a factory code
280 - what day of the year my watch was made, the 280th day = Oct 7th
I - letter for the last digit of the year. A=1, B=2, etc. I=9

So my watch was made Oct 7th, 2019. I ordered it right around the new year.

So yes, they’re still making the S100. It’s still on their website too.

EDIT - I used the decoder like to earlier, I think it’s just not updated for 2009 or 2019. If I put a G at the end of my code it says “2007 or 2017”.


----------



## schumacher62

an enduring love affair happening here. such a perfect watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg

Any love for Gilt Oceanus? 
ocw-t2600-1a3jf

First post in WUS!


----------



## james_dssg

View attachment 15072733

View attachment 15072735


Any love for Gilt Oceanus? 
ocw-t2600-1a3jf

First post in WUS!


----------



## Mr Auto

james_dssg said:


> View attachment 15072733
> 
> View attachment 15072735
> 
> 
> Any love for Gilt Oceanus?
> ocw-t2600-1a3jf
> 
> First post in WUS!


I like it.

That subdial at 12 whats it for?

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg

that's the Chronograph function!

Actually it's like, it has 3 modes. Timekeeping, World Time, and Stopwatch.

The main and 2 subdials actually switch functionality between the modes. So in this case, the top subdial is stopwatch minutes and second, bottom is the World time.


----------



## Wimads

james_dssg said:


> View attachment 15072733
> 
> View attachment 15072735
> 
> 
> Any love for Gilt Oceanus?
> ocw-t2600-1a3jf
> 
> First post in WUS!


Nice, have been considering that one for some time now. Any wrist shots, on bracelet? Very few pictures of the gilt version to be found!


----------



## james_dssg

it's 21mm lug width, so i got some straps from Barton!

I think you can consider getting from ebay. They're discounting it now due to the virus situation haha.
sadly (sort of) i bought it just before they started discounting the prices


----------



## Wimads

james_dssg said:


> View attachment 15073049
> 
> View attachment 15073051
> 
> View attachment 15073053
> 
> 
> it's 21mm lug width, so i got some straps from Barton!
> 
> I think you can consider getting from ebay. They're discounting it now due to the virus situation haha.
> sadly (sort of) i bought it just before they started discounting the prices


Thanks, looks great on your wrist, and that canvas strap is a great combo!

What's your wrist size, and what's the bezel diameter? From the looks of it I think it might be a bit too large for my taste.. got smaller 6.5" wrists.


----------



## james_dssg

Ah right. My wrist is slightly more than 7.5" haha.
Right hmm might be a tad big for 6.5". You can try to Google the watch's dimension, it's somewhere around 43mm in diameter. 

- I. Keep. Time


----------



## Mototime

That gilt version with strap looks really nice. I hope to try some straps on "cousin blue" soon, even though the bracelet is great.


----------



## Wimads

james_dssg said:


> Ah right. My wrist is slightly more than 7.5" haha.
> Right hmm might be a tad big for 6.5". You can try to Google the watch's dimension, it's somewhere around 43mm in diameter.
> 
> - I. Keep. Time


Problem with casio is they list dimensions including crown guards generally, so can't be sure. Got a Casio Lineage that is listed as 42.8mm, but is basically a 39mm watch (bezel diameter). Up to 40mm works well for me.


----------



## James142

james_dssg said:


> View attachment 15072733
> 
> View attachment 15072735
> 
> 
> Any love for Gilt Oceanus?
> ocw-t2600-1a3jf
> 
> First post in WUS!


Looks great on leather. Congrats!


----------



## Tiribos

Pashenri said:


> I picked up this Oceanus this week. Thanks to fellow Watchuseek member. I did refinish it and added black paint on bezel lettering.
> 
> View attachment 15003217


It seems to me to be a very successful reconditioning. Good work ! |>


----------



## Barn0081

The promo video for OCW-P2000 is up....


----------



## Pugzilla

Does anyone have pics of the T200 on leather straps? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Pugzilla said:


> Does anyone have pics of the T200 on leather straps? Would be interesting to see.


Fullers1845 is your man. Scroll down a bit for the pics on straps.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

whineboy said:


> Great question. I found this Casio serial/batch decoder, which says the Oceanus I bought on Amazon last month was made in September 2009 (gulp!).
> 
> https://serial-number-decoder.com/casio/casio.htm


Casio's typical batch numbers end in a letter A to J.

The letters repeat for 0-9 and 11-19 and 21-29 and so on. The watch you bought was made in 2019 not 2009.

A=1 or 11 
B=2 or 12
C=3 or 13 
D=4 or 14 
and so on.


----------



## Miklos86

Barn0081 said:


> The promo video for OCW-P2000 is up....


Thanks for sharing this video. Can't wait for release...

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Had my eye on this one since I began looking at Oceanus models ==> OCW-P1000B-1AJF
Full DLC, quick micro-adjust bracelet, lightweight, and the rotating inner bezel are some highlights so far. 
The module (shared with the GWA-1100) has excellent functionality as well.









Was a bit smaller than expected, being similar to my metal square but dwarfed by a GST-S100








Lume shot with my other Cachalot model, an OCW-P500


----------



## kubr1ck

FarmeR57 said:


> Had my eye on this one since I began looking at Oceanus models ==> OCW-P1000B-1AJF
> Full DLC, quick micro-adjust bracelet, lightweight, and the rotating inner bezel are some highlights so far.
> The module (shared with the GWA-1100) has excellent functionality as well.
> 
> View attachment 15123107


Great looking Oshi. Congrats.


----------



## MacGuffen

Just received a used Casio Oceanus S100-1AJF I bought on Ebay and only now do I realize there weren't any half links included.  Where can I buy half links for it?


----------



## Barn0081

MacGuffen said:


> Just received a used Casio Oceanus S100-1AJF I bought on Ebay and only now do I realize there weren't any half links included.  Where can I buy half links for it?


you could try these guys?.....

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=OCWS100-1A&row_start=1&src_model_id=OCW-S100&action=list_part


----------



## MacGuffen

Thanks for the suggestion, Barn! The link there doesn't seem to be specified as half link. Judging by the picture it looks like full size link to me. I shot them an e-mail, so we'll see.

Still open for other suggestions.


----------



## FarmeR57

> Great looking Oshi. Congrats.


Thank you Kubrick, it is appreciated. I am very much enjoying its "aqua-colored resplendence" 
btw, do you know if this model is assembled on the PPL line?


----------



## Sibe

you can always check out the Casio P1000 site but it says only out of print (replaced by the P2000, I guess) and PPL is not explicitly mentioned


----------



## richnyc

My T200S-1AJF is on the way... Hopefully, by the end of this Friday it'll be on my doorstep

Pic borrowed:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

MacGuffen said:


> Just received a used Casio Oceanus S100-1AJF I bought on Ebay and only now do I realize there weren't any half links included.  Where can I buy half links for it?


Just looked for you on Yahoo! Auctions Japan, didn't see any. But I have seen them there before. Does the S100 share a band design with other models?


----------



## kubr1ck

FarmeR57 said:


> Thank you Kubrick, it is appreciated. I am very much enjoying its "aqua-colored resplendence"
> btw, do you know if this model is assembled on the PPL line?


All current Oceanus models (including yours) are assembled on the PPL, which covers Oceanus, MR-G, MT-G and Pro Trek Manaslu lines. If you check your Oceanus Connected app, you should be able to locate a PPL certificate with a serial number. [EDIT: this is assuming your watch has Bluetooth, which it may not. Regardless, it's definitely made on the PPL.]


----------



## MacGuffen

Hacknwind said:


> Just looked for you on Yahoo! Auctions Japan, didn't see any. But I have seen them there before. Does the S100 share a band design with other models?


Thank you, Hacknwind! I very much appreciate you taking the time to search there for me. I haven't used Yahoo auctions before, so I found the site rather confusing. I'll keep looking there.

Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me can answer if the S100 shares bands with other models?

Thanks!


----------



## Hacknwind

MacGuffen said:


> Thank you, Hacknwind! I very much appreciate you taking the time to search there for me. I haven't used Yahoo auctions before, so I found the site rather confusing. I'll keep looking there.
> 
> Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me can answer if the S100 shares bands with other models?
> 
> Thanks!


An easier interface to Yahoo Auctions Japan is Buyee. The URL is buyee.jp. When I search S100, there were no links. When I searched oceanus and then filtered the results to 
"Price, Low to High" there were some links (and manuals, boxes, etc) but no links for S100's. If you can be patient they do come up there, seen them many times and since the S100 is the most popular Oceanus I'm a bit surprised there are not any for sale there now.


----------



## Hacknwind

Rocat said:


> Casio's typical batch numbers end in a letter A to J.
> 
> The letters repeat for 0-9 and 11-19 and 21-29 and so on. The watch you bought was made in 2019 not 2009.
> 
> A=1 or 11
> B=2 or 12
> C=3 or 13
> D=4 or 14
> and so on.


Great find, thank you!


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T1000-1AJF


----------



## Barn0081

out June 26th... OCW-T3000BRE-1AJR collaboration model with luggage brand BRIEFING....









https://oceanus.casio.jp/briefing/

https://www.briefing-usa.com/news/collaboration-oceanus

I like this one |> :-!


----------



## machlo

Long time not shown


----------



## richnyc

The eagle has landed, yesterday...

Quite surprised by the quality, even the bracelet is better than anything I had on any of my Seikos, even better than Shogun at double the price... Not as great though as my other quartz: GS SBGX063, but the Grand Seiko cost me almost 4x more than Casio, so it better be better!

About the maximum size for a simple three hander on my 7.2" wrist... Simply beautiful!!! Loving it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

richnyc said:


> The eagle has landed, yesterday...
> 
> Quite surprised by the quality, even the bracelet is better than anything I had on any of my Seikos, even better than Shogun at double the price... Not as great though as my other quartz: GS SBGX063, but the Grand Seiko cost me almost 4x more than Casio, so it better be better!
> 
> About the maximum size for a simple three hander on my 7.2" wrist... Simply beautiful!!! Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Looks great on your wrist. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## zeroWay

machlo said:


> Long time not shown
> 
> Casio needs to re-issue the the 5000C watch. Can't find it anywhere for a decent price. I like the fact that it's got a bit of bling.


----------



## Sazki

Hello all!

I'm a new fan to the Oceanus line coming from G-Shocks, 3 models have definitely caught my eye - OCW-T2600 (-1A3JF + -1AJF) and OCW-S3000-1AJF but I'm definitely stuck between which to get.

The T2600 models are definitely more friendly towards my budget and are attractive, but the look of the S3000 definitely screams out to be more stylish to me. I've not seen a lot of T2600 posts on here so I was wondering if anyone could give me their personal recommendations on this matter. Are there any differences between them functionally? I don't think the aesthetic differences would justify me paying the higher price point unless the T2600's finish and feel compromises it.


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-G2000-1AJF*

I still drown in these Oceanus blue dials.


----------



## FarmeR57

Too late for wruw so may as well use it to keep the Oshi thread on the front page 

OCW-300


----------



## pl_gristle

I like what you did + the Oshi models with the minimalist lcd integrated in the display are my favorite as they offer a highly functional interface. Here is an ali link to curved end silicone straps with deployment clasp in many colors. shipping time from there longer than usual for obvious reasons https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836194395.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.78023c00ISKlD3&mp=1


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-T400TB-1AJF* (2008 release)


----------



## FarmeR57

Thanks for the link pl_gristle ==> ordered


----------



## Barn0081

Tried to get all Arty this morning :roll::roll: &#8230;.









Happy Sundays folks :-!


----------



## Hacknwind

Hey everyone, anybody ever buy parts for their Oceanus watches? With the wear and tear Ti bezels take, is it possible to purchase replacements from PacParts or maybe the Casio repair center in the US? Many of us have JDM watches, and I don't know if the repair center can get JDM parts. Please share your experience. Thanks! 

+++here are three Ti Solar Atomics: some might notice the Overland has the same dial as the OCW-100. The Citizen ProMaster thrown in just for fun, with the "radio wave" second hand+++


----------



## warsh

Hacknwind said:


> Hey everyone, anybody ever buy parts for their Oceanus watches? With the wear and tear Ti bezels take, is it possible to purchase replacements from PacParts or maybe the Casio repair center in the US? Many of us have JDM watches, and I don't know if the repair center can get JDM parts. Please share your experience. Thanks!
> 
> +++here are three Ti Solar Atomics: some might notice the Overland has the same dial as the OCW-100. The Citizen ProMaster thrown in just for fun, with the "radio wave" second hand+++


I dunno re parts, but I did get my Oceanus services by Casio USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

warsh said:


> I dunno re parts, but I did get my Oceanus services by Casio USA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to know they accepted the repair, thanks Warsh!


----------



## Hacknwind

Dupe


----------



## dgaddis

I can't imagine a scenario where any watch with a fixed bezel has those bezels available separately for replacement.

EDIT to add - PacParts does have replacement parts available, I bought a clasp from them, but no bezels.

And nice Citizen, I have the black dial version and it's my favorite piece!


----------



## Tiribos

I recently purchased an OCW-T2000-1AJF.
It's a model that I've wanted for a long time.
She has my favorite arrangement of the location of the dials, like those of the MRG-G1000, MTG-S1000 or even OCW-G1000.
I also really liked the big numbers at 12h00 and 6h00 on the dials, the big buttons too.
Strangely, this model does not have the function of daily saving power.
She goes to sleep only after a week in the dark.
Alarm, Timer, Chrono, two time zones.
I love it and I hope one day to buy the version with the all blue dial.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Fullers1845

^That's a great looking watch, Tiribos. Enjoy it!


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> I can't imagine a scenario where any watch with a fixed bezel has those bezels available separately for replacement.
> 
> off topic, sent PM instead


----------



## Derkdiggler

Bead blasted..


----------



## Hatter106

Hello all!

Sorry if this has been asked often - 

I'd love an Oceanus watch (especially the titanium models), but I've heard that the bracelets run small. I have a large wrist - 7.75in/20cm - and I tend to wear my watch bracelets on the loose side, for comfort.
Does anyone have any recommendations for an Oceanus with a larger bracelet? Are the micro-adjustments enough to ensure a comfortable fit? Are extra links available?

Thank you!


----------



## dgaddis

I got my T200 today. I have an immediate complaint I've yet to hear anyone else mention. The spring bars are so close to the case, and there's a sharp edge on the case just behind the spring bar. I don't have my tools with me here at the office to size the bracelet, but I do have a spring bar tool and some straps. So I took all the stickers off, removed the bracelet, and then put a navy Barton Elite silicone strap on it. I noticed it wouldn't freely pivot, and then I noticed it was hitting the case, and the case actually cut the strap! I tried putting a NATO on it, with a BluShark AlphaShark seatbelt style strap. It *barely* fits between the spring bar and case. It's so tight, and paired with the sharp edge, I can't feed the strap through from the bottom of the watch - the holes catch on that edge. I have to put the spring bar on over top of the strap.

I'll post pics later. But that's a disappointment. I'm going to file that edge down just a bit so it doesn't cut my straps to bits. I even worry that over time it would work a hole in a NATO.

Other than that complaint, it's beautiful!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

dgaddis said:


> I'm going to file that edge down just a bit so it doesn't cut my straps to bits.


It wouldn't help with your Bartons, but you might try buying (or bending) some curved springbars.


----------



## lvt

Derkdiggler said:


> Bead blasted..


That's interesting, what model is it?


----------



## dgaddis

Bluetooth - is there anyway to turn it off IN THE WATCH after the watch has been paired with a phone? I know with my GMW-B5000 even if you unpair it from the app the watch still tries to sync via bluetooth unless you delete the pairing in the watch itself. The procedure to do this isn't even listed in the manual, but it is possible. Once you delete the pairing in the watch it'll still sync with MB6 and it'll show RCVD all day long after a successful MB6 sync.

I connected my T200 to my phone when I got it to set it up. But now that is done I'd like to stop the watch from attempting to sync via Bluetooth. Partially so I can check and see if it synced successfully via MB6 overnight, partially to make it manually sync via MB6. Right now when I get up around 5:30am if I check to see if it synced I get a No, but that's because it tried to sync via bluetooth at 12:30am, after it synces to MB6 at midnight. Since I unpaired it from the app (in the app on the phone, 'cause I don't want that app running all the time) it can't sync via bluetooth, even tho it tries. And I can't make it manually sync because it's been connected to the app, if you try it just tries to connect to a phone instead.

So is there a way to completely unpair the watch from the app? Will the pairing go away after a certain amount of time?

I know it doesn't really matter, if it starts to drift off atomic time I'll know it's not syncing, but it would still be nice to check whenever I wanted, and it would save battery life a bit on the watch if it wasn't trying to sync via bluetooth four times a day.


----------



## Derkdiggler

OC-501 
Seems to dominate most of the wrist time in my collection. I'm totally happy with it.


----------



## Mr Auto

dgaddis said:


> Bluetooth - is there anyway to turn it off IN THE WATCH after the watch has been paired with a phone? I know with my GMW-B5000 even if you unpair it from the app the watch still tries to sync via bluetooth unless you delete the pairing in the watch itself. The procedure to do this isn't even listed in the manual, but it is possible. Once you delete the pairing in the watch it'll still sync with MB6 and it'll show RCVD all day long after a successful MB6 sync.
> 
> I connected my T200 to my phone when I got it to set it up. But now that is done I'd like to stop the watch from attempting to sync via Bluetooth. Partially so I can check and see if it synced successfully via MB6 overnight, partially to make it manually sync via MB6. Right now when I get up around 5:30am if I check to see if it synced I get a No, but that's because it tried to sync via bluetooth at 12:30am, after it synces to MB6 at midnight. Since I unpaired it from the app (in the app on the phone, 'cause I don't want that app running all the time) it can't sync via bluetooth, even tho it tries. And I can't make it manually sync because it's been connected to the app, if you try it just tries to connect to a phone instead.
> 
> So is there a way to completely unpair the watch from the app? Will the pairing go away after a certain amount of time?
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter, if it starts to drift off atomic time I'll know it's not syncing, but it would still be nice to check whenever I wanted, and it would save battery life a bit on the watch if it wasn't trying to sync via bluetooth four times a day.


This is the only thing that has been stopping me from buying a G with the newer module.

I'd want to be able to pair initially to check out the app and change a few settings (european date view, back-light duration etc) Then completely unpair or switch off BT and use it as a normal watch with MB6.

Would probably be a deal breaker for me if disabling BT or unpairing isn't an option

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Mr Auto said:


> This is the only thing that has been stopping me from buying a G with the newer module.
> 
> I'd want to be able to pair initially to check out the app and change a few settings (european date view, back-light duration etc) Then completely unpair or switch off BT and use it as a normal watch with MB6.
> 
> Would probably be a deal breaker for me if disabling BT or unpairing isn't an option
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


With the square it is an option. Others, I dunno.


----------



## dgaddis

Well, I fixed the issue with the case cutting straps.

The T200 case. That lip sits very close to the spring bar and that edge is reallllly sharp. 








About two seconds on a little bitty belt sander knocks that edge right back. I couldn't get just that edge without also getting a bit of the caseback.








This is the silicone strap it cut before I knocked the edge down. It did it to both pieces of the strap.








I think it looks great on the navy Barton Elite!


----------



## lvt

dgaddis said:


> Well, I fixed the issue with the case cutting straps.
> 
> The T200 case. That lip sits very close to the spring bar and that edge is reallllly sharp.
> View attachment 15235939
> 
> 
> About two seconds on a little bitty belt sander knocks that edge right back. I couldn't get just that edge without also getting a bit of the caseback.
> View attachment 15235941
> 
> 
> This is the silicone strap it cut before I knocked the edge down. It did it to both pieces of the strap.
> View attachment 15235943
> 
> 
> I think it looks great on the navy Barton Elite!
> View attachment 15235945


On my Seiko watch the edges of the case at the lugs are factory-trimmed down to avoid the strap cutting issue. Very handy if you want to wear it on custom straps.


----------



## dgaddis

lvt said:


> On my Seiko watch the edges of the case at the lugs are factory-trimmed down to avoid the strap cutting issue. Very handy if you want to wear it on custom straps.


What I don't get is they sell the T200 on a leather strap. There's no way that edge isn't messing up the straps, unless they do some extra work on those particular cases.


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> Bluetooth - is there anyway to turn it off IN THE WATCH after the watch has been paired with a phone? I know with my GMW-B5000 even if you unpair it from the app the watch still tries to sync via bluetooth unless you delete the pairing in the watch itself. The procedure to do this isn't even listed in the manual, but it is possible. Once you delete the pairing in the watch it'll still sync with MB6 and it'll show RCVD all day long after a successful MB6 sync.
> 
> I connected my T200 to my phone when I got it to set it up. But now that is done I'd like to stop the watch from attempting to sync via Bluetooth. Partially so I can check and see if it synced successfully via MB6 overnight, partially to make it manually sync via MB6. Right now when I get up around 5:30am if I check to see if it synced I get a No, but that's because it tried to sync via bluetooth at 12:30am, after it synces to MB6 at midnight. Since I unpaired it from the app (in the app on the phone, 'cause I don't want that app running all the time) it can't sync via bluetooth, even tho it tries. And I can't make it manually sync because it's been connected to the app, if you try it just tries to connect to a phone instead.
> 
> So is there a way to completely unpair the watch from the app? Will the pairing go away after a certain amount of time?
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter, if it starts to drift off atomic time I'll know it's not syncing, but it would still be nice to check whenever I wanted, and it would save battery life a bit on the watch if it wasn't trying to sync via bluetooth four times a day.


This is what my brief research reveals:

Here is how to disable automatic time adjustment using the app: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtsuogghw.html

Here is how using the watch: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtxmohcfv.html

According to the app, turning off Bluetooth also disables radio sync. (See screenshot, below.)


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> This is what my brief research reveals:
> 
> Here is how to disable automatic time adjustment using the app: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtsuogghw.html
> 
> Here is how using the watch: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtxmohcfv.html
> 
> According to the app, turning off Bluetooth also disables radio sync. (See screenshot, below.)


Right, but I don't want to turn off automatic time adjustment, I only want to turn off the Bluetooth adjustment. AKA, I want the watch to forget it was ever paired with a phone.


----------



## dgaddis

AWW SNAP. I found it, in the trouble shooting section of the manual ::

If you are unable to establish a connection:
Use the procedure below to delete the pairing information from the watch, and then re-pair the watch and phone.
1 - Pull out the crown to the 2nd click
2 - Hold down the A button for at least 10 seconds.
This deletes the pairing information. The second hand will point to 'C'.
3 - Push the crown back in.

I did it, and it seems to have worked, I can now try to do a manual MB6 sync. SCORE.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Excellent! So, as long as you don't pair the watch with your phone again, it should sync with MB6 each night, right?


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Excellent! So, as long as you don't pair the watch with your phone again, it should sync with MB6 each night, right?


Even if it is still paired to a watch and tries to sync via Bluetooth it will still sync via MB6 as well. BUT, if you check to see if the sync was successful, you have to check before 12:30am, because at 12:00am it syncs via MB6, then at 12:30am it syncs via Bluetooth. So if the 12:30am sync fails, even if the MB6 sync was successful, it will still show 'No' if you check to see if it was successful.

Hopefully that makes sense...

Anyhow, yesterday I deleted the pairing in the watch, this morning when I woke up at 5:30am I checked and it was successful syncing, which means it had to have synced via MB6. Score.

The whole Bluetooth syncing four times a day thing is really stupid IMO. Four times a day??? WHY? They should have programmed it like MB6 syncing, where once it gets a successful sync it doesn't do it again until the next day. The module isn't so inaccurate that it needs adjusting four times a day haha.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes, I follow. But now your watch is unpaired with your phone, correct, so the app is basically useless? One of the main reasons I appreciate the app is checking battery level.


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Yes, I follow. But now your watch is unpaired with your phone, correct, so the app is basically useless? One of the main reasons I appreciate the app is checking battery level.


I can always connect it to the phone again if I wanted to.


----------



## Mitch100

Wore this today for the first time in ages.

The Oceanus OCW-M700BTJ. I really like the all black look on this one, it is also the worlds first five motor, solar, atomic watch. Feels really nice on the wrist, smooth and quite a classy look for a sporty watch.







I also got out one of my iRange watches. These were a forerunner of the Oceanus lines move to smaller classy watches. The iRange, is smaller and lighter than the Oceanus. It is all titanium and has an AR coated sapphire crystal, much slimmer than the already quite slim Oceanus and weighs in at a tiny 64 g. Again nicely polished and finished.







Mitch


----------



## dannyeo

Am planning to get a OCW T3000, anyone here has handled one here and has a overview of the experience with the watch? Or am i better off with another model.


----------



## Hacknwind

dannyeo said:


> Am planning to get a OCW T3000, anyone here has handled one here and has a overview of the experience with the watch? Or am i better off with another model.


Thanks for showing us those!! From someone who loves Casio vintage, The iRange is cool! There is an Ana-Dig Lineage model I can't quite put my finger on right now that has a similar case. The markers give it a bit of the Peacock or Sea Urchin or Stargate effect. I like it. I'm looking coincidentally at a black-faced M700 right now in Japan, I love the tide data. I prefer an active central second hand rather than seconds on a sub-dial, but with tide data, maybe it's foregiven. Good stuff.


----------



## Hacknwind

Well, I replied to the wrong post, sorry Dannyeo. Looks like edit post isn't in the new board software.


----------



## Hacknwind

dannyeo said:


> Am planning to get a OCW T3000, anyone here has handled one here and has a overview of the experience with the watch? Or am i better off with another model.












Are you thinking about this one? (not my photo).


----------



## Hacknwind

I think they look fantastic...don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## dannyeo

Hacknwind said:


> View attachment 15325127
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about this one? (not my photo).


Kind of thinking about this option but the orange at the bottom is alittle too much for me so might go with the plain silver one. Anyone has issues with scratches etc?


----------



## Wimads

Hacknwind said:


> Well, I replied to the wrong post, sorry Dannyeo. Looks like edit post isn't in the new board software.


Three dots on the top right of your post


----------



## dannyeo

Anyone has pics of their T3000 to share? Hope to see some on wrist shots and also liven this thread up!


----------



## Hacknwind

Here is a "Briefing" collaboration variation, kind of intersting. I'm looking for some wrist shots too. Anyone ... what is this style bezel called and it's purpose?


----------



## Hacknwind

and this version ...


----------



## Hacknwind

This is the only wrist shot I could find...this appears to be a bit rare I guess. Saw several for sale in Japan and on Chrono24. Prices from used/bumped/bruised/scratches at $368 to the 15th anniversary and Briefing models about $1400. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hacknwind said:


> Here is a "Briefing" collaboration variation, kind of intersting. I'm looking for some wrist shots too. Anyone ... what is this style bezel called and it's purpose?
> 
> View attachment 15327927


It's a GMT/world time bezel-the numbers correspond to + or - GMT time, corresponding to different time zones around the world.


----------



## Hacknwind

Sir-Guy said:


> It's a GMT/world time bezel-the numbers correspond to + or - GMT time, corresponding to different time zones around the world.


You'd think I'd know that by now ? .... thanks Sir-Guy


----------



## Hacknwind

WooHoo ... won an auction (2) last night, looks like I picked up a used, not perfect, OCW-S100 with the MOP (is it MOP?) face. Besides the MOP, unique from other silver S100's w orange tipped second hand and UTC markings. Been looking for two years for one of those at a reasonable price! I'll post pics when it arrives. Also picked up another used Solar Atomic Lineage LIW-T100T, love those little guys with Tough mvt, domed crystal, lumibrite, tuxedo ribbed dial and applied markers. About 39.5mm. Looks like I should have dunked him in the water first, he's all dusty 🙈


----------



## dgaddis

Very much enjoying the T200.

I was stopped when I took this pic, in a parking lot!


----------



## Fullers1845

The way Casio can have an entirely non-digital dial operated with no crown and only buttons continues to fascinate me.


----------



## Tiribos

Time for an OCW-S3400-1AJF

































☺


----------



## Wimads

Tiribos said:


> Time for an OCW-S3400-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 15341586
> 
> View attachment 15341587
> 
> View attachment 15341588
> 
> View attachment 15341589
> 
> ☺


Lovely! Does illustrate my problem with sub dials though... Every hour from xx:12 to xx:23 its difficult or impossible to read the second time zone... wish there was some magical solution to that, because it does look infinitely better than my ana-digi Lineage


----------



## Tiribos

Wimads said:


> Lovely! Does illustrate my problem with sub dials though... Every hour from xx:12 to xx:23 its difficult or impossible to read the second time zone... wish there was some magical solution to that, because it does look infinitely better than my ana-digi Lineage


The solution would be for Casio to set up a function that allows all the main hands to be moved at 12 o'clock to read the other dials well.


----------



## Wimads

Tiribos said:


> The solution would be for Casio to set up a function that allows all the main hands to be moved at 12 o'clock to read the other dials well.


Does it do that? I know some watches have that feature, but from those I've seen its too slow operation to be convenient...


----------



## Tiribos

because i agree with this problem.
Lineage ana/digi are good Watch to


----------



## Tiribos

Wimads said:


> Does it do that? I know some watches have that feature, but from those I've seen its too slow operation to be convenient...


There are a lot of G-Shock, Pro Trek which allow you to move the needles but generally they do not stay long.
The GST-B200 move the hands and stay in this state for an hour


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> Even if it is still paired to a watch and tries to sync via Bluetooth it will still sync via MB6 as well. BUT, if you check to see if the sync was successful, you have to check before 12:30am, because at 12:00am it syncs via MB6, then at 12:30am it syncs via Bluetooth. So if the 12:30am sync fails, even if the MB6 sync was successful, it will still show 'No' if you check to see if it was successful.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense...
> 
> Anyhow, yesterday I deleted the pairing in the watch, this morning when I woke up at 5:30am I checked and it was successful syncing, which means it had to have synced via MB6. Score.
> 
> The whole Bluetooth syncing four times a day thing is really stupid IMO. Four times a day??? WHY? They should have programmed it like MB6 syncing, where once it gets a successful sync it doesn't do it again until the next day. The module isn't so inaccurate that it needs adjusting four times a day haha.


Inspired by this conversation, I unpaired my T200 from the app this week. Re-read portions of the manual about verifying MB6 sync and hacking time using the crown. Also remembered the watch provides a low battery indicator with the hands skipping 2 seconds at a time.

Going to try it this way for awhile.


----------



## Hacknwind

Fullers1845 said:


> The way Casio can have an entirely non-digital dial operated with no crown and only buttons continues to fascinate me.


Casio is a unique company that builds little time computers with extras, sometimes with A LOT of extras. Notice they call them modules, not movements or calibers as they have lots more going on: tiny little stepper motors, lights, lw radio reception, bluetooth, gps, compass, altitude, temperature & pressure sensors and an endless variety of finishes. Casio is a cool company. It always surprises "watch people" when I show them a nicely finished analog Tough Mvt watch and all it does, particularly the hands moving at speed and independent of one another during adjustment or timing. And damn, they are accurate, durable and extremely reliable. Casio FTW!


----------



## Fullers1845

Hacknwind said:


> Casio is a unique company that builds little time computers with extras, sometimes with A LOT of extras. Notice they call them modules, not movements or calibers as they have lots more going on: tiny little stepper motors, lights, lw radio reception, bluetooth, gps, compass, altitude, temperature & pressure sensors and an endless variety of finishes. Casio is a cool company. It always surprises "watch people" when I show them a nicely finished analog Tough Mvt watch and all it does, particularly the hands moving at speed and independent of one another during adjustment or timing. And damn, they are accurate, durable and extremely reliable. Casio FTW!


All of which go into why Casio is my favorite watch brand.


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> Well, I fixed the issue with the case cutting straps.
> 
> The T200 case. That lip sits very close to the spring bar and that edge is reallllly sharp.
> View attachment 15235939
> 
> 
> About two seconds on a little bitty belt sander knocks that edge right back. I couldn't get just that edge without also getting a bit of the caseback.
> View attachment 15235941
> 
> 
> This is the silicone strap it cut before I knocked the edge down. It did it to both pieces of the strap.
> View attachment 15235943
> 
> 
> I think it looks great on the navy Barton Elite!
> View attachment 15235945


Nice Job! I'm like frantically looking at the watches I've put on silicone/rubber now .... sharp watch, especially on that silicon strap. I like Fullmosa better than Barton (I'm wearing a Barton right now on a Vintage Orient King Diver). All my Bartons are too soft, makes putting them on difficult. Hard to thread the needle with one hand and hard to place the keeper over the strap end. Originally I thought the medium blue dial was the keeper of the T200 series, but your dark dial version, very sharp!

Here's my King Diver, hands are a little degraded, but still fun to wear...


----------



## jamsie

Casio or nothing....


----------



## dgaddis

Hacknwind said:


> Nice Job! I'm like frantically looking at the watches I've put on silicone/rubber now .... sharp watch, especially on that silicon strap. I like Fullmosa better than Barton (I'm wearing a Barton right now on a Vintage Orient King Diver). All my Bartons are too soft, makes putting them on difficult. Hard to thread the needle with one hand and hard to place the keeper over the strap end. Originally I thought the medium blue dial was the keeper of the T200 series, but your dark dial version, very sharp!


I like the softness of the Barton Elite, and mostly, I like the keyed keeper. The last keeper has a 'tooth' on the inside that locks in place in a hole on the end of the strap. It locks the keeper in place so it won't move, and there's no extra bit of strap sticking out, less than 1/4 of an inch extends beyond the keeper.


----------



## Hacknwind

jamsie said:


> Casio or nothing....
> 
> View attachment 15348124
> View attachment 15348123


Amen


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> I like the softness of the Barton Elite, and mostly, I like the keyed keeper. The last keeper has a 'tooth' on the inside that locks in place in a hole on the end of the strap. It locks the keeper in place so it won't move, and there's no extra bit of strap sticking out, less than 1/4 of an inch extends beyond the keeper.


Yes, I like that too on the keeper....this watch has a Barton with that feature ....
Seiko "SeaMaster", well used, on grey Barton with locking keeper...


----------



## Hacknwind

Anybody seen the new Diver?


----------



## Mike Rivera

Enjoying the pool ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Happy 2-year birthday to my OCW-G2000-1AJF. 🤡


----------



## Matty9003

My everyday piece. It is just perfect. There's nothing more to say. It does everything you could want and looks a million bucks.


----------



## DaveATX

dannyeo said:


> Anyone has pics of their T3000 to share? Hope to see some on wrist shots and also liven this thread up!


First time to log in for a while. I love the Oceanus thread. I have my T3000A sized nice and snug for my 6.5" wrist.














































Added a couple outdoor shots


----------



## Tiribos

DaveATX said:


> First time to log in for a while. I love the Oceanus thread. I have my T3000A sized nice and snug for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Very nice. 
It is part of the category of watches that give the impression of not having a glass 👍


----------



## dannyeo

DaveATX said:


> First time to log in for a while. I love the Oceanus thread. I have my T3000A sized nice and snug for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a couple outdoor shots


is this the DLC in black coating?


----------



## DaveATX

dannyeo said:


> is this the DLC in black coating?


Only the bezel is DLC (which is more of a gunmetal color than black). The rest of the watch is titanium (with TiC treatment).


----------



## Barn0081

someone got bored this morning....


----------



## strugglemeat

Can anyone provide some information regarding the difference between T3000, S4000, and S5000?

they are all titanium, radio, solar, perpetual calendar, stopwatch, Bluetooth. their feature sets seem identical.

the S4000 and S5000 are listed on casio's JP page as part of the 'Manta' lineup while T3000 is under 'Classic'.

T3000 is 11cm tall while S4000 is 11.4cm and S5000 is 9.5cm. apparently the S5000 removed a motor in order to get so thin, causing the bottom subdial to activate when the date changes.

Basically, I'm wondering if there is really much difference between these watches aside from aesthetics, thickness, and price.


----------



## Tatsumaki

strugglemeat said:


> Can anyone provide some information regarding the difference between T3000, S4000, and S5000?
> 
> they are all titanium, radio, solar, perpetual calendar, stopwatch, Bluetooth. their feature sets seem identical.
> 
> the S4000 and S5000 are listed on casio's JP page as part of the 'Manta' lineup while T3000 is under 'Classic'.
> 
> T3000 is 11cm tall while S4000 is 11.4cm and S5000 is 9.5cm. apparently the S5000 removed a motor in order to get so thin, causing the bottom subdial to activate when the date changes.
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering if there is really much difference between these watches aside from aesthetics, thickness, and price.


You are right. There is not much difference between them in terms of functions besides the fact that each model was released in a different year with the 5000, released last year, having the most changes i.e. thinner. Maybe better battery management, newer Bluetooth protocol, etc? Although they keep re-releasing older models with new paint jobs. They might have reached their peak since they did not announced a new model this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

DaveATX said:


> Only the bezel is DLC (which is more of a gunmetal color than black). The rest of the watch is titanium (with TiC treatment).


The DLC coating really stands up to is name, my watch is more than a year old, worn every day, and not a scratch on the bezel, the same cannot be said about neither the case now the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devastator3

Here's a review of my Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF.


http://imgur.com/a/GOhikm5

A lot of people on here (not specifically the casio section) prefer automatics, but I think the value proposition of quartz is outstanding and you can get some really unique pieces that'll last forever. I've had this watch for a few months now and want to share my positives and negatives of the watch.

*Positives:*

Automatic radio-controlled time syncing with multi-band 6 support. This means that if you live in a country with a radio signal time tower, your watch will automatically sync the time every night. It'll forever be accurate. I imported the watch as it is JDM only and I cannot receive a signal where I live, so I use the https://synctime.herokuapp.com website to simulate the signal. I've got it setup so that it's scheduled to sync every night with a timezone override and it has been working well.
Perpetual calendar. I never have to change the date.
Solar powered. You can't see the solar panel and the battery is expected to last around 10 years.
World timer. You only need to pull out the crown and then select the city you're going too on the almost invisible chapter ring to change the time. On your way back from your trip, you just change the city back and you're in business.
Automatic Daylight Saving Time (DST) switching. The watch will automatically update for DST, even when you can't receive a time signal.
10ATM/100M water resistance.
Tough Movement which is also used in G-Shocks. So it's capable of handling a decent amount of shock and tough environments.
Titanium (including bracelet). This makes the watch so light that you'll forget it's on your wrist.
Servicing is only a battery change every 10 years for $10, instead of a $200 automatic movement service.
Seconds hand is always perfectly aligned with the indices. If the watch receives a shock, it'll automatically re-align/correct the hands.
Multiple motors to drive each hand and date wheel individually. When you change cities/timezones, sometimes you'll see one hand go backwards and the other forwards. It's perfectly safe to move the hands backwards or forwards because of these individual motors.
Simple 3 hand design.
Good anti-reflection coating.
Lume is decent. A generous amount has been applied to the hands and indices, making everything quite clear in the night.
Bracelet doesn't rattle and doesn't catch hairs. It also seems to be pretty scratch resistant because of the titanium carbide coating. Comes with a few half-links and a small adjust on the clasp and is easily sized to any wrist because of this.
Great finishing, mirror-like in some areas and matte silver in others. Very well finished.
It has crown guards to protect the crown from any damage.
Price is relatively cheap at around $540 USD.
10.5mm thin.
7-month battery life without solar charging at all. In reality, the battery won't ever run out.
Power saving feature, the second hand will stop at 12 o'clock (minute and hour hands will still move) automatically whenever the watch is left for 60 minutes in an area where it is dark. This conserves power. If you leave it for 6 days in the dark, all hands will stop moving but the internal timekeeping will continue, so when you take it back out into the light the hands will move to the correct time automatically.
At around 11:55 the watch says ANUS. Who are we kidding, this is arguably THE reason why anyone would get this watch. A feature like this brings so much joy to the wearer and I hope other manufacturers follow in Casio's footsteps with this.
*Negatives:*

Integrated lugs. You won't be able to swap the bracelet to a leather or NATO strap without some difficulty. This really isn't a problem, as the bracelet is basically perfect.
Interesting to note, that this watch can require less maintenance than a Grand Seiko HAQ, due to its radio-controlled time syncing, perpetual calendar and automatic DST switching.


----------



## Tiribos

devastator3 said:


> Here's a review of my Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/GOhikm5
> 
> 
> 
> At around 11:55 the watch says ANUS. Who are we kidding, this is arguably THE reason why anyone would get this watch. A feature like this brings so much joy to the wearer and I hope other manufacturers follow in Casio's footsteps with this.


it's a negative ...
This is certainly what most affected this line and which is no longer distributed in France (Europe too ?)

However
Congrats !!


----------



## Miklos86

The only big negative of the line is that it is not distributed in Western markets. The added import fees/VAT negates its price advantage. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC

I've been eyeing the OCW-S100 for years now, but I never felt comfortable enough to spend $500 on a quartz. Age has wisened me, and I finally pulled the trigger through Ippo Japan. Exactly a week after purchase it got slapped on my wrist, which is pretty impressive in itself. The OCW-S100 is everything I expected - and more - and it seems to sync up nicely with the MSF/DCF77 in Germany/UK. In any case, the Clock Wave app worked flawlessly in syncing it to atomic time right away. It really is nice to have it in my ownership after so many years of ogling.


----------



## DaveATX

strugglemeat said:


> Can anyone provide some information regarding the difference between T3000, S4000, and S5000?
> 
> they are all titanium, radio, solar, perpetual calendar, stopwatch, Bluetooth. their feature sets seem identical.
> 
> the S4000 and S5000 are listed on casio's JP page as part of the 'Manta' lineup while T3000 is under 'Classic'.
> 
> T3000 is 11cm tall while S4000 is 11.4cm and S5000 is 9.5cm. apparently the S5000 removed a motor in order to get so thin, causing the bottom subdial to activate when the date changes.
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering if there is really much difference between these watches aside from aesthetics, thickness, and price.


I have the T3000A. If you like the more classic styling, I would say go for that one. Like you said, it has more motors, so you can swap times quicker. But more importantly it had a third "mode" button that the S5000 doesn't have which allows you to switch to stopwatch without pulling out the crown. If you press it twice, you can check the battery level. The band also has three levels of quick adjust while the S5000 has 2. BUT the S5000 comes with a half link while the T3000 does not. I wish it did that way I could dial in a more perfect fit.

One other consideration is that the stopwatch on the T3000 isn't really useful if you are trying to measure time to the minute. The time elapsed is measured on a small subdial with lines in increments of 5. So it's really only useful if you want to know the time elapsed +/- 1-2 minutes. It looks the the S5000 has a larger subdial for the stopwatch that has minute markers. I rarely use the stopwatch on my T3000. I did a couple times to measure how long I was walking my dog... It said somewhere in between 20 and 25 minutes... Haha.

I would say it boils down to which style you like and what you're willing to pay.

Also! One last thing is that you can't manually set the T3000 for Indian time zone. Their offset is +5.5, which isn't on the dial. You would have to set that time zone with the app. You could set it on the S5000 manually since it has a ring with DEL time zone. I encountered that issue once when my brother traveled to India. I also don't use the app.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

Again, the T3000 has incredible glass transparency 


















OCW-T3000-1AJF


----------



## dgaddis

Most (all?) of those with the super transparent looking glass look that way because they have an AR coating on both the inside and outside of the crystal. I personally don't want an AR coating on the outside because you could scratch it, and I'm just dumb enough to do it haha. They do look amazing though.


----------



## Tiribos

AR coating on both the inside and outside of the crystal, they don't all have the same invisibility effect.
Probably, the dial, must also play in the whole of invisibility.


----------



## dgaddis

Tiribos said:


> AR coating on both the inside and outside of the crystal, they don't all have the same invisibility effect.
> Probably, the dial, must also play in the whole of invisibility.


Very true. One of my gripes with the S100 was the glossy dial, it really seemed to add to the reflections on the crystal.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Sir-Guy

Those colors are amazing, @harald-hans. Great photo and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## sodamonkey

I just snagged this, my first and probably only, Oceanus OC-106 from Ebay.

I've never had an Oceanus so have no idea on the age of this, likely in the 00's somewhere?

I also have no clue on the sort of money these might go for, I got it on a Best Offer of £60 where it was up for £80?

I think it's a nice looking watch and the GMT hand makes it a bit different. I'm not sure what the GMT hand is actually for, or if it tracks the 24 hour time like a normal hand moves around the face?

If anyone has any info that would be great.

Here are a couple of the seller's photos:
















Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


>


The Oceanus is nice, but the GT-R is something else!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Does the other hand track another time zone @sodamonkey ?


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> Does the other hand track another time zone @sodamonkey ?


Yeah maybe?

Not had a GMT handed watch before.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

I may be wrong but it's not quite on the same time as the normal hands so you will have to clarify when it arrives. Oh and did I mention it looks pretty smart


----------



## dgaddis

Looks like it’s a 24hr GMT hand - note the 0-24hr scale just inside the indices. So the GMT hand moves half as fast as the normal hour hand. And it’s purpose is indeed to track another time zone. Being 24hr makes it easier to tell if the 2nd time zone is am or pm.


----------



## Sibe

nice find, it has a "Dual Time" feature, check out the manual 3317


----------



## Tatsumaki

Dxnnis said:


> Does the other hand track another time zone @sodamonkey ?


Correct, you can use it both ways. Set it to another time zone or set it to your time zone to track AM or PM in your local time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Thomas

Hi all, total watch newb other than a couple I have picked up over the last 40 yrs. I ran across a sale listing yesterday for a Ocw-S2400 with a white face and kind liked it. After about a day of looking and searching the web, I don't find much if any reference to this model with a white dial? I see a lot of the Oceanus posted and now understand that info is limited since these are not US available. So I'll get to it:
1. How do you verify a fake?
2. If I buy from a shop in Japan, can I get service / repair or even band links etc. in the US or from Casio USA?
3. Any models with known issues to stay away from?

Any info, advise or links to reputable sellers / shops is most appreciated!

Regards,

Capt. Thomas


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Capt. Thomas said:


> Hi all, total watch newb other than a couple I have picked up over the last 40 yrs. I ran across a sale listing yesterday for a Ocw-S2400 with a white face and kind liked it. After about a day of looking and searching the web, I don't find much if any reference to this model with a white dial? . . .


There are plenty of references to the white dialed version. Try Googling OCW-S2400P-2AJF (found by searching for "OCW-S2400" + "white").


----------



## wicozani

I have a white dial OCW-600 on the way purchased from the famous auction site, my first Oceanus. It is on a genuine Oceanus leather strap with titanium buckle, but I'd really prefer it on one of its' original titanium bracelets. I have looked high and low for this without success. Not on the auction site, shows as discontinued on Pac Parts, no google image search results, no return searching for its original Casio part #. In all the pictures on-line they are shown on an H-shaped bracelet with the lug ends stamped with "S1075-L".


Suggestions?
Anyone with a spare bracelet or perhaps has decided to keep it on a strap at all times?
Does anyone know if a different model Oceanus bracelet will fit the OCW-600?
Grateful for any assistance you may be able to provide, and excited to join the Oceanus family!


----------



## combibob

Suspect no recourse other than to see if Casio USA can service my OCW-S100 (bought new in 2016) but thought I’d post here anyhow…

Off and on since around the first of the year I check the watch and find the second hand stopped. Not a case of it going into sleep mode as the second hand is not on the 12. Generally stopped in the 45-60 second range but have seen it stopped in other positions. Minute & hour hands indicate correct time and continue to move. Will then run fine for a few days/weeks only to exhibit the same problem again. Can’t detect a correlation between the date and/or time and whether or not the problem occurs. Have seen it happen multiple times in a single day. Happens whether auto receive of time signal is on or off. Condition of watch - at least externally - like new. No drops or other abuse.

Have actually managed to observe the stopping a couple of times: Second hand will attempt to advance one position but will ‘stutter’. Moves halfway and then jumps back. Sometimes it will advance after a few tries but generally it fails and then comes to a complete stop. Have also seen it go backward a few seconds during the stuttering.

When the hand stops pressing the B button to see result of last radio reception does nothing. And the second hand remains stationary when the crown is pulled out instead of indicating the current city setting. Have to pull out crown and press B button to get the second hand moving again. Then do a manual home position adjustment to get the second hand correctly aligned.

Don’t believe it’s a low power condition as never see the second hand advance 2 seconds at a time which is the indication of low power.

Never seen another post with a similar problem. Would think that if the problem was caused by an issue with the motors/gears there would be more consistency as to the hand positions when it stops. Doesn’t really matter as to the cause as I’m sure only Casio service can fix the problem.


----------



## Tatsumaki

Capt. Thomas said:


> Hi all, total watch newb other than a couple I have picked up over the last 40 yrs. I ran across a sale listing yesterday for a Ocw-S2400 with a white face and kind liked it. After about a day of looking and searching the web, I don't find much if any reference to this model with a white dial? I see a lot of the Oceanus posted and now understand that info is limited since these are not US available. So I'll get to it:
> 1. How do you verify a fake?
> 2. If I buy from a shop in Japan, can I get service / repair or even band links etc. in the US or from Casio USA?
> 3. Any models with known issues to stay away from?
> 
> Any info, advise or links to reputable sellers / shops is most appreciated!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Capt. Thomas


If you buy from a japanese shop, the probability that it is a fake is very low. I have not seen/heard of fake Oceanus.
I would recommend Sakura Watches (I have purchased from them myself). They also offer Casio warranty and service through them, you'll have to send the Watch to them and they will take care of it.
I have not seen/heard of issues plaguing these watches either. At the end of the day it is a matter of preference, which model/features you like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

combibob said:


> Suspect no recourse other than to see if Casio USA can service my OCW-S100 (bought new in 2016) but thought I'd post here anyhow&#8230;
> 
> Off and on since around the first of the year I check the watch and find the second hand stopped. Not a case of it going into sleep mode as the second hand is not on the 12. Generally stopped in the 45-60 second range but have seen it stopped in other positions. Minute & hour hands indicate correct time and continue to move. Will then run fine for a few days/weeks only to exhibit the same problem again. Can't detect a correlation between the date and/or time and whether or not the problem occurs. Have seen it happen multiple times in a single day. Happens whether auto receive of time signal is on or off. Condition of watch - at least externally - like new. No drops or other abuse.
> 
> Have actually managed to observe the stopping a couple of times: Second hand will attempt to advance one position but will 'stutter'. Moves halfway and then jumps back. Sometimes it will advance after a few tries but generally it fails and then comes to a complete stop. Have also seen it go backward a few seconds during the stuttering.
> 
> When the hand stops pressing the B button to see result of last radio reception does nothing. And the second hand remains stationary when the crown is pulled out instead of indicating the current city setting. Have to pull out crown and press B button to get the second hand moving again. Then do a manual home position adjustment to get the second hand correctly aligned.
> 
> Don't believe it's a low power condition as never see the second hand advance 2 seconds at a time which is the indication of low power.
> 
> Never seen another post with a similar problem. Would think that if the problem was caused by an issue with the motors/gears there would be more consistency as to the hand positions when it stops. Doesn't really matter as to the cause as I'm sure only Casio service can fix the problem.


Your post is actually the first one I read about problems with an Oceanus. Go over the manual and see is there is a hard reset mode for this particular model, might be worth a try. If unsuccessful, then try contacting the shop where you purchased it from? Maybe they can help, most likely you'll need to ship the watch to them and they will take care of contacting Casio for servicing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Found an interesting model which caught my eye. An OC-505-7AV from 2004. The white face may not be everyone's choice, but it's working for me so far.
200M WR, chronograph and depth gauge with a one-way bezel and pretty comfy strap. It's certainly a heavy chunk compared to my other Oshis...





































Also has an unusual screwback variation with a plate and threaded ring.


----------



## sodamonkey

OC-106 GMT has arrived.

One small issue though and I'd appreciate a bit of info as I've not mucked about with quartz analogs too much.

It looks like the chapter ring is misaligned?

Intially I thought it was the whole movement that was out, but as I studied it, I could see the minute markers aren't in line with the main dial.

It's easy to spot if you look at the 5 minute indices, they are out of line with the crown and hour digits on the watch face.

My question is if anyone knows if the chapter ring in these is moveable?

I'm ok and comfortable with how to remove the crown and get the movement out, but didn't want to do anything until I got a yes or no from anyone in the know.

Cheers!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Yep, chapter ring is out a bit. It should be moveable I would think... Depending on how it all goes together you may have to press the crystal out.

That's a great looking watch!


----------



## GaryK30

sodamonkey said:


> OC-106 GMT has arrived.
> 
> One small issue though and I'd appreciate a bit of info as I've not mucked about with quartz analogs too much.
> 
> It looks like the chapter ring is misaligned?
> 
> Intially I thought it was the whole movement that was out, but as I studied it, I could see the minute markers aren't in line with the main dial.
> 
> It's easy to spot if you look at the 5 minute indices, they are out of line with the crown and hour digits on the watch face.
> 
> My question is if anyone knows if the chapter ring in these is moveable?
> 
> I'm ok and comfortable with how to remove the crown and get the movement out, but didn't want to do anything until I got a yes or no from anyone in the know.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Of course, if you move the chapter ring, then the second hand will be misaligned with the markers (and possibly the minute hand, if it can't be freely set).


----------



## sodamonkey

GaryK30 said:


> Of course, if you move the chapter ring, then the second hand will be misaligned with the markers (and possibly the minute hand, if it can't be freely set).


I have been wondering that.

I think it's the way the brain sees a watch face because from 12 to 6 it seems like the second hand does miss the minute markers in the direction the chapter ring is out.

But from 6 to 12 it looks ok!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsumaki

FarmeR57 said:


> Found an interesting model which caught my eye. An OC-505-7AV from 2004. The white face may not be everyone's choice, but it's working for me so far.
> 200M WR, chronograph and depth gauge with a one-way bezel and pretty comfy strap. It's certainly a heavy chunk compared to my other Oshis...
> 
> View attachment 15366582
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366584
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366585
> 
> 
> Also has an unusual screwback variation with a plate and threaded ring.
> 
> View attachment 15366586


That is a monster of a watch! I would say a Kaiju!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

I'll soon have a quick adjust clasp on my T200. SUPER STROKED. The clasp was supposed to be here today but it's running late. But soon........


----------



## wicozani

So I received my pre-owned OWC-600 Oceanus today. The good? In much better condition than I'd expected, and I love the white colorway. The subdial hands are black, the main hands silver, so the only blue is in the Oceanus applied logo (I abhor blue dials these days). The bad? The lume has totally come out of the hour hand, spreading debris across the dial and underneath of the crystal. It has also apparently mucked up the hands, because the stopwatch second hand is fixed on the 8-minute mark, and not moving in response to any button pushes or combinations. The constant seconds at 6 o'clock does work, but the main hands are not advancing at all. I also cannot get it into Home Time mode to change my home time from Miami to Denver. Finally, it doesn't seem to be syncing to the atomic time clock signal. I've opened up the back, but no obvious reset button. I'm going to send it into The Time Machine in So. Cal. for service and a new handset. I'll also inquire if they have any NOS bracelets for it still in stock. Glad to have joined the Oshi family, and will be glad when I get this puppy sorted out.


----------



## pl_gristle

wicozani said:


> The lume has totally come out of the hour hand, spreading debris across the dial and underneath of the crystal. It has also apparently mucked up the hands


Damn, never heard of that happening to an Oshi, anything's possible, would like to see pics. I'll have to be on the lookout for this issue in my future pre-owned watch purchases.


----------



## Capt. Thomas

Tatsumaki said:


> If you buy from a japanese shop, the probability that it is a fake is very low. I have not seen/heard of fake Oceanus.
> I would recommend Sakura Watches (I have purchased from them myself). They also offer Casio warranty and service through them, you'll have to send the Watch to them and they will take care of it.
> I have not seen/heard of issues plaguing these watches either. At the end of the day it is a matter of preference, which model/features you like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tatsumaki! I'll check out Sakura. Anyone else have any recommendations or know if Casio US will service?

Capt. Thomas


----------



## sodamonkey

sodamonkey said:


> I have been wondering that.
> 
> I think it's the way the brain sees a watch face because from 12 to 6 it seems like the second hand does miss the minute markers in the direction the chapter ring is out.
> 
> But from 6 to 12 it looks ok!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Well, checked the chapter ring with the movement out and it's kind of "sealed" between a steel ring and the crystal, and is immovable.

I'm not going to take the crystal out just to attempt to move the chapter ring by a mm!

My only other question to you guys is what sort of/colour strap should I go for?

I'm not a fan of the original leather, or leather in general. Do you think a NATO would suit and if so a one or two piece and what colour/s would go?

Cheers!!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

some vintage OC-108 action....


----------



## dgaddis

^^That's a really cool piece.


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> I'll soon have a quick adjust clasp on my T200. SUPER STROKED. The clasp was supposed to be here today but it's running late. But soon........


Details?


----------



## Munchie

sodamonkey said:


> Well, checked the chapter ring with the movement out and it's kind of "sealed" between a steel ring and the crystal, and is immovable.
> 
> I'm not going to take the crystal out just to attempt to move the chapter ring by a mm!
> 
> My only other question to you guys is what sort of/colour strap should I go for?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the original leather, or leather in general. Do you think a NATO would suit and if so a one or two piece and what colour/s would go?
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I would ask Casio if they could fix it. I know its second hand but you will have some leverage as its so out. I think its worth asking IMO.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Capt. Thomas said:


> Thanks Tatsumaki! I'll check out Sakura. Anyone else have any recommendations or know if Casio US will service?
> 
> Capt. Thomas


Seiya is another good retailer (I've bought from Sakura, too). Casio USA will almost probably be able to service the watch (or send it to Japan if they can't), but it may not be covered by the JDM warranty, per this thread from a Canadian (though there was a happy ending): Casio Service (Canada) - Warning for JDM. Best check with Casio USA if that's a major concern.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

sodamonkey said:


> . . .
> My only other question to you guys is what sort of/colour strap should I go for?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the original leather, or leather in general. Do you think a NATO would suit and if so a one or two piece and what colour/s would go?
> 
> . . .


I won't weigh in on strap color as that's a matter of personal style. The watch looks to be pretty easy to match, just silver, black, blue, & a spot of red.

Style-wise it's "sporty"/casual, so a NATO/G10, RAF, Zulu, etc. would theoretically be fine, but the lugs appear to be a bit on the short side & might be a tight fit for a thick pass-through. That said, NATOs are cheap enough for you to see for yourself. If you go for a traditional 2-piece strap, there are plenty in materials that aren't leather (rubber, nylon, canvas, Perlon, etc.)


----------



## wicozani

Well, fortunately the seller has decided to accept my return and refund me. It was non-functional when shipped, because the hands and stopwatch seconds hand were still in the exact same position as they were in the seller's listing pictures. Glad to have dodged a bullet, but the case was really in superb condition. Maybe he'll put it back up for parts and repair, and someone can snag it for the case if their's is beat up.



pl_gristle said:


> Damn, never heard of that happening to an Oshi, anything's possible, would like to see pics. I'll have to be on the lookout for this issue in my future pre-owned watch purchases.


----------



## Anthonius

Finally pulled the trigger. My first Oshi. Lovin it so far


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> Details?


I swapped a quick release clasp onto my S100 I had previously, full details and whatnot here :: Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To

I'm 99% sure the same clasp will swap onto the T200, with the bonus of no modifications needed. BUT, you swap only the clasp body, not the fold over pieces. The only thing I'm not positive of is if the pin in the fold over bits will be in the right spot to clip into the locking mechanism on the new clasp body. I'm fairly certain it will....but if it doesn't I know I can just do some modifications and swap the entire new clasp onto the bracelet. I think the titanium clasp finish will match the look of the steel bracelet too.

I would be able to tell you that it works, or not, but USPS delivered it to the wrong address, so I've got to file a claim and re-order the clasp. The one that is now missing took six weeks to come in. So...I'll report back in a month or two.


----------



## sodamonkey

drunken-gmt-master said:


> If you go for a traditional 2-piece strap, there are plenty in materials that aren't leather (rubber, nylon, canvas, Perlon, etc.)


Cheers for your input

In the end, colour wise, I decided to stay with all black.

In regards to strap design and material, I've gone with a Barton two piece canvas number. Their two piece straps, as you no doubt know, are all quick release.

So here are a few photos of it all together. The Barton straps are very nice quality, I chose the brushed silver hardware to match the tops of the lugs, (even though you obviously can't see the buckle and lugs at the same time, it's a brain thing!).

Oh, and it's obvious that Amazon UK didn't have any strap size packaging!!












































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

sodamonkey said:


> Cheers for your input
> 
> In the end, colour wise, I decided to stay with all black.
> 
> In regards to strap design and material, I've gone with a Barton two piece canvas number. Their two piece straps, as you no doubt know, are all quick release.
> 
> So here are a few photos of it all together. The Barton straps are very nice quality, I chose the brushed silver hardware to match the tops of the lugs, (even though you obviously can't see the buckle and lugs at the same time, it's a brain thing!).
> 
> Oh, and it's obvious that Amazon UK didn't have any strap size packaging!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Nice combo, well done


----------



## Tiribos

Anthonius said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. My first Oshi. Lovin it so far
> View attachment 15376439


Congrats


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> I swapped a quick release clasp onto my S100 I had previously, full details and whatnot here :: Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To
> 
> I'm 99% sure the same clasp will swap onto the T200, with the bonus of no modifications needed. BUT, you swap only the clasp body, not the fold over pieces. The only thing I'm not positive of is if the pin in the fold over bits will be in the right spot to clip into the locking mechanism on the new clasp body. I'm fairly certain it will....but if it doesn't I know I can just do some modifications and swap the entire new clasp onto the bracelet. I think the titanium clasp finish will match the look of the steel bracelet too.
> 
> I would be able to tell you that it works, or not, but USPS delivered it to the wrong address, so I've got to file a claim and re-order the clasp. The one that is now missing took six weeks to come in. So...I'll report back in a month or two.


Breath Bated. Looking forward to this.

Thanks!


----------



## Dxnnis

sodamonkey said:


> Cheers for your input
> 
> In the end, colour wise, I decided to stay with all black.
> 
> In regards to strap design and material, I've gone with a Barton two piece canvas number. Their two piece straps, as you no doubt know, are all quick release.
> 
> So here are a few photos of it all together. The Barton straps are very nice quality, I chose the brushed silver hardware to match the tops of the lugs, (even though you obviously can't see the buckle and lugs at the same time, it's a brain thing!).
> 
> Oh, and it's obvious that Amazon UK didn't have any strap size packaging!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That really looks nice sodamonkey, simple but elegant


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Anthonius said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. My first Oshi. Lovin it so far
> View attachment 15376439


Mine says hello.


----------



## dgaddis

Ol' Nick Shabazz has ordered the new Oceanus Diver. Looking forward to his review.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDfwboencSx/


----------



## Hatter106

Howdy!
Anyone with a large wrist own the T200? I'm very close to pulling the trigger, but I've got an 8" wrist and that seems to be the max of the OEM bracelet. I know I could always put it on leather or perlon, but... I'm a bracelet lover! No point if it's going to be cutting off my circulation, though.


----------



## dgaddis

T200 on a BluShark 'Space & Khaki' knit weave single pass NATO. Looks like it was made for this watch. The fabric is a mix of blue and black threads, so it matches the dark blue dial really well IMO. It's also a thin strap, which is good since the spring bars sit so close to the case on this watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

^T200 looks great on that strap, dgaddis!


----------



## Rufras

FarmeR57 said:


> Found an interesting model which caught my eye. An OC-505-7AV from 2004. The white face may not be everyone's choice, but it's working for me so far.
> 200M WR, chronograph and depth gauge with a one-way bezel and pretty comfy strap. It's certainly a heavy chunk compared to my other Oshis...
> 
> View attachment 15366582
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366584
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366585
> 
> 
> Also has an unusual screwback variation with a plate and threaded ring.
> 
> View attachment 15366586


That case back method, is the way Vostoks apply their case backs, causing no shear on the seal when assembling,


----------



## FarmeR57

Rufras said:


> That case back method, is the way Vostoks apply their case backs, causing no shear on the seal when assembling,


Thanks for the insight Rufras  My personal collecting bug only has eyes for Casio so its interesting to see something a bit different.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Rufras said:


> That case back method, is the way Vostoks apply their case backs, causing no shear on the seal when assembling,


Also used by Pulsar on the P2 & other models.


----------



## cjbiker

Are there any OCW-T2600-1AJF owners out there? Does it come with any half-links in the bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## strugglemeat

anyone here owned or seen OCW-S4000F-7AJF ? I especially like this model because

1) white dial Oceanus seem uncommon
2) the date window matches the dial


----------



## Hatter106

Can someone shed some light on the function of the bezel numbers on models like the OCW-T3000? It's numbered clockwise 1 to 14, then -12 to -2... I'm familiar with dive bezels, and 24-hour GMT bezels, but this one just escapes me! Just a different style of GMT bezel, or some other function?


----------



## dgaddis

Hatter106 said:


> Can someone shed some light on the function of the bezel numbers on models like the OCW-T3000? It's numbered clockwise 1 to 14, then -12 to -2... I'm familiar with dive bezels, and 24-hour GMT bezels, but this one just escapes me! Just a different style of GMT bezel, or some other function?


I believe the numbers are offsets from UTC, so you can change the time to a different time zone based on the UTC offset instead of picking a city located in that time zone like you do with a 'world time' feature on something like the S100.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hatter106 said:


> Can someone shed some light on the function of the bezel numbers on models like the OCW-T3000? It's numbered clockwise 1 to 14, then -12 to -2... I'm familiar with dive bezels, and 24-hour GMT bezels, but this one just escapes me! Just a different style of GMT bezel, or some other function?


It indicates offset from GMT, + or - however many hours as you move around the globe.


----------



## DaveATX

Hatter106 said:


> Can someone shed some light on the function of the bezel numbers on models like the OCW-T3000? It's numbered clockwise 1 to 14, then -12 to -2... I'm familiar with dive bezels, and 24-hour GMT bezels, but this one just escapes me! Just a different style of GMT bezel, or some other function?


Yes, just what everyone else has said. Time offset from UTC for setting home and world time zone.

ONLY ISSUE is that you can't manually set time zone for say India, which has an offset of +5:30. You would have to connect your watch to your phone for that time zone. Somewhat of an oversight from Casio in my opinion considering 1 billion people live over there. But then again they don't have atomic time radio signal so you would want to sync your watch with your phone anyway... that's my assumption.

I have the T3000A. I like the bezel. It's bold and somewhat abstract, but functional at the same time.


----------



## DaveATX

cjbiker said:


> Are there any OCW-T2600-1AJF owners out there? Does it come with any half-links in the bracelet? Thanks!


I don't know for sure, but I assume it doesn't. The T3000, which is the newer model in the classic line, doesn't have half links. From the pictures it looks like they have similar/same bracelets. They both have a 3-position tool-less micro adjust clasp though. But I really wish the T3000 had half links to really dial in the perfect fit.


----------



## dgaddis

DaveATX said:


> I don't know for sure, but I assume it doesn't. The T3000, which is the newer model in the classic line, doesn't have half links. From the pictures it looks like they have similar/same bracelets. They both have a 3-position tool-less micro adjust clasp though. But I really wish the T3000 had half links to really dial in the perfect fit.


The T2600 has a 3-position quick adjust clasp, which is awesome, I put one on my S100 I used to have. Ideally it also has half links, but I don't know about that. YouTube probably has some videos that show the bracelet.


----------



## Hatter106

Thanks for the bezel explanation! Certainly a unique complication. 

One more question - is the stainless steel bracelet on the new T200 similar in quality and comfort to the titanium bracelets on other models, like the older S100?


----------



## dgaddis

Hatter106 said:


> Thanks for the bezel explanation! Certainly a unique complication.
> 
> One more question - is the stainless steel bracelet on the new T200 similar in quality and comfort to the titanium bracelets on other models, like the older S100?


I had an S100 and now have a T200. IMO the T200 bracelet is a bit better, the S100 would occasionally grab arm hair, which I have plenty of, the T200 doesn't.

The T200 bracelet can also be removed and use a strap instead, which is nice. The spring bars do sit really close to the case tho, I talked about that earlier in this thread when I got mine, just work your way back a few pages for more info on that.


----------



## cjbiker

dgaddis said:


> The T2600 has a 3-position quick adjust clasp, which is awesome, I put one on my S100 I used to have. Ideally it also has half links, but I don't know about that. YouTube probably has some videos that show the bracelet.


Do the three positions equal to 3/4 of a link? I.E. if the bracelet is too tight with the clasp all the way out, and you add a link, is the all-in position on the clasp one "notch" looser now?


----------



## dgaddis

cjbiker said:


> Do the three positions equal to 3/4 of a link? I.E. if the bracelet is too tight with the clasp all the way out, and you add a link, is the all-in position on the clasp one "notch" looser now?


I can't say for certain on the T2600 since I've never had one, but if you look at my write up on putting the clasp on my S100 - Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To near the bottom of the first post there's a pic of it both all the way in and all the way out. I'd say the adjustment range is about ~75% of an S100 link. So if you left the clasp open all the way and took a link out it would be a bit tighter than if you left that link in and adjusted the clasp all the way in.

And, it's a three position clasp, so there's a spot in the middle between full open and full tight.


----------



## cjbiker

dgaddis said:


> I can't say for certain on the T2600 since I've never had one, but if you look at my write up on putting the clasp on my S100 - Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To near the bottom of the first post there's a pic of it both all the way in and all the way out. I'd say the adjustment range is about ~75% of an S100 link. So if you left the clasp open all the way and took a link out it would be a bit tighter than if you left that link in and adjusted the clasp all the way in.
> 
> And, it's a three position clasp, so there's a spot in the middle between full open and full tight.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Hatter106

Sorry to keep pestering you all with questions - I'm this close to choosing my first Oceanus, and given that it's an overseas purchase, I want to be right the first time...

Would a S100 look too small on a 7 7/8" (20cm) wrist? I know it's 39-40mm diameter, but due to the small dial it seems like it wears small. I'd love a larger Oceanus but the price does start to increase once you're past the 3-hand models.


----------



## dgaddis

Hatter106 said:


> Sorry to keep pestering you all with questions - I'm this close to choosing my first Oceanus, and given that it's an overseas purchase, I want to be right the first time...
> 
> Would a S100 look too small on a 7 7/8" (20cm) wrist? I know it's 39-40mm diameter, but due to the small dial it seems like it wears small. I'd love a larger Oceanus but the price does start to increase once you're past the 3-hand models.


I think it would be fine, but just depends on what you like and what you're used too. Also look at the T200, it's a bit larger and has a longer lug to lug. And it's the same price or a bit cheaper than the S100, with a newer module. Not titanium though, but still very light.


----------



## Alansmithee

Anyone got the Oceanus x Briefing ?


----------



## strugglemeat

there are two briefing collaborations. the most recent one is the t3000 and comes with 2 straps.


----------



## Fullers1845

Is it my favorite watch? I don't know. I do know I seem to wear it more often than any of my other watches. So it's right up there.


----------



## Rocat

Fullers1845 said:


> Is it my favorite watch? I don't know. I do know I seem to wear it more often than any of my other watches. So it's right up there.


For as long as you've had this one, I'm surprised you wear it as often as you do. Most of us would have moved on to something else by now.


----------



## Fullers1845

Rocat said:


> For as long as you've had this one, I'm surprised you wear it as often as you do. Most of us would have moved on to something else by now.


I have bought and sold and kept plenty of other pieces in the past 8 months, but I do keep reaching for the T200. Such a great watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fullers1845 said:


> Is it my favorite watch? I don't know. I do know I seem to wear it more often than any of my other watches. So it's right up there.


My T200 is not my favorite watch all the time, but it's knocking on the door of favorites pretty hard, and I have said for as long as I have owned it, that while it may not be my favorite watch on any given day, it is beyond doubt my best watch.


----------



## Nonya

Well, after stumbling across the Oceanus S100 on Amazon I pulled the trigger and bought one and it's completely ruined my entire watch collection.
Most of them have either been mothballed or sold off as I pretty much only wear the S100 now, except on the motorcycle and that's when the Ediface EFR-S107 gets worn.
I keep a lone Manchester Watch Works Rattler Field Watch just in case of EMP.
One thing I did notice about the black-dial S100 compared to the similar models with blue or white dials is that Casio put the 3-letter city timezone abbreviations in dark grey so they do not stand out at all and disappear if you're not intentionally looking for them.
I'm looking to pickup another Oshi in the next month or two, probably a nice thin Manta.









[this post brought to you by OSHI GANG OSHI GANG OSHI GANG!]


----------



## Chempop

Kind bummed I was outbid on this S3000: I know, I know, it still went for so cheap. It was even in my home state!

Regardless, I'm more interested in the less complex models, particularly the S100 and T200. Trying to weigh titanium vs bluetooth -- especially if the USA multiband tower ever goes down, wouldn't that sorta ruin the S100.

There are aesthetic preferences I like about the S100 and T200, but I can't decide overall if one takes the cake.
(pics thanks to Nick: 



 )









Titanium vs steel
Domed vs falt crystal
Slanted vs flat bezel
Cities and "tough mvt." vs clean dial
matte vs sunburst dial
Smaller indices with blue accents and more lume (S100)
vs larger indices with smaller lume bits
Crown (textered) and guard vs "nut" style

Probably some other key differences I'm missing, but that's what catches my eyes.

Those who have owned or handled both, is there any else I should consider if I choose one of these own the road. Might make a great 40th B-day gift to myself... a year from next month 










They are both really incredible and the more I learn about them the more I think a should just sell a few squares and pick one up!


----------



## GaryK30

Chempop said:


> Kind bummed I was outbid on this S3000: I know, I know, it still went for so cheap. It was even in my home state!
> 
> Regardless, I'm more interested in the less complex models, particularly the S100 and S200. Trying to weigh titanium vs bluetooth -- especially if the USA multiband tower ever goes down, wouldn't that sorta ruin the S100.
> 
> There are aesthetic preferences I like about the S100 and S200, but I can't decide overall if one takes the cake.
> (pics thanks to Nick:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> View attachment 15416079
> 
> 
> Titanium vs steel
> Domed vs falt crystal
> Slanted vs flat bezel
> Cities and "tough mvt." vs clean dial
> matte vs sunburst dial
> Smaller indices with blue accents and more lume (S100)
> vs larger indices with smaller lume bits
> Crown (textered) and guard vs "nut" style
> 
> Probably some other key differences I'm missing, but that's what catches my eyes.
> 
> Those who have owned or handled both, is there any else I should consider if I choose one of these own the road. Might make a great 40th B-day gift to myself... a year from next month
> 
> View attachment 15416103
> 
> 
> They are both really incredible and the more I learn about them the more I think a should just sell a few squares and pick one up!


Also, integrated bracelet versus standard lugs. And different handset.


----------



## CC

Hatter106 said:


> Sorry to keep pestering you all with questions - I'm this close to choosing my first Oceanus, and given that it's an overseas purchase, I want to be right the first time...
> 
> Would a S100 look too small on a 7 7/8" (20cm) wrist? I know it's 39-40mm diameter, but due to the small dial it seems like it wears small. I'd love a larger Oceanus but the price does start to increase once you're past the 3-hand models.


Really depends what you're used to.
Just sold my new S100 as it looked tiny on my 7" wrist because I'm used to wearing Gs. Shame as it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Mr Auto

Chempop said:


> Kind bummed I was outbid on this S3000: I know, I know, it still went for so cheap. It was even in my home state!
> 
> Regardless, I'm more interested in the less complex models, particularly the S100 and S200. Trying to weigh titanium vs bluetooth -- especially if the USA multiband tower ever goes down, wouldn't that sorta ruin the S100.
> 
> There are aesthetic preferences I like about the S100 and S200, but I can't decide overall if one takes the cake.
> (pics thanks to Nick:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> View attachment 15416079
> 
> 
> Titanium vs steel
> Domed vs faltAXV crystal
> Slanted vs flat bezel
> Cities and "tough mvt." vs clean dial
> matte vs sunburst dial
> Smaller indices with blue accents and more lume (S100)
> vs larger indices with smaller lume bits
> Crown (textered) and guard vs "nut" style
> 
> Probably some other key differences I'm missing, but that's what catches my eyes.
> 
> Those who have owned or handled both, is there any else I should consider if I choose one of these own the road. Might make a great 40th B-day gift to myself... a year from next month
> 
> View attachment 15416103
> 
> 
> They are both really incredible and the more I learn about them the more I think a should just sell a few squares and pick one up!


if these were squares the S100 would be a GW5000 and the T200 a GWMB5000

They're both quite evenly matched overall T200 has changable straps, a better module and a cleaner look. (and its cheaper) S100 is better finished, with better dimensions for those with smaller wrists

For me it would boil down to the material. the Titanium S100 is super light and has a strange feel to it almost like it could be a kids toy, definitely takes a little getting used to. If you like your watches with a little weight then T200 is your best bet.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Mr Auto said:


> If you like your watches with a little weight then T200 is your best bet.


Worth nothing that it's a pretty light watch anyway, as the bracelet is fairly thin.


----------



## dgaddis

I've had both. Liked them both. Had the S100 first and after 6 months or so sold it and got the T200. I like the T200 better. Here's why, in no particular order:

Better looking dial. It has depth to it the S100 just doesn't have. No 'Tough Mvt' on the face. Larger indices.
Less reflectivity - this is something Shabazz commented on as well. The glossy dial of the S100 + the domed crystal = a very reflective crystal. The dial and flat crystal on the T200 are easier to read IMO.
Standard lugs - I like being able to swap the bracelet out. Go back a few pages tho and see my comments about the spring bars being close to the case and the issues that can arise due to that.
I think the finishing is equally good on both. I like the shape of the S100 hands more, but they're flat, so I like that the T200 hands are a bit more 3D looking.

I wish the lugs were shorter on the T200, I liked the sizing of the S100 on my skinny wrist.


----------



## Chempop

Thanks for the insight guys, I appreciate it. Leaning heavily toward the black T200SB.
Maybe I'll sell a retro video game or two and buy it sooner rather than later... end of the world and all 🤣 
(pic from Chino)


----------



## Jeff_T

Hatter106 said:


> Would a S100 look too small on a 7 7/8" (20cm) wrist? I know it's 39-40mm diameter, but due to the small dial it seems like it wears small. I'd love a larger Oceanus but the price does start to increase once you're past the 3-hand models.


I have a similar size wrist and I think the size of the S100 is fine. Not at all too small for my taste.


----------



## Fullers1845

T200 got my vote. The phenomenal casework on this watch is under-celebrated, IMO. I also like the nut crown. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

And a "Because: T200" shot.


----------



## Hatter106

Jeff_T said:


> I have a similar size wrist and I think the size of the S100 is fine. Not at all too small for my taste.


Did the stock bracelet fit you comfortably out of the box? I've been considering ordering extra links for when I order the S100.


----------



## Jeff_T

Hatter106 said:


> Did the stock bracelet fit you comfortably out of the box? I've been considering ordering extra links for when I order the S100.


Yep no issues for me with my 19 cm+ wrist. I removed two full links and set the micro adjustment in the clasp at the tighter setting to get a good fit.


----------



## Munchie

dgaddis said:


> Standard lugs - I like being able to swap the bracelet out. Go back a few pages tho and see my comments about the spring bars being close to the case and the issues that can arise due to that.


I love mine but not the strap monster I hoped it was going to be. Maybe thinner straps would help.

You can see a bit of strap nibble on my watchgecko quick release Sailcloth here.










I actually rubbed the underside of the case where it was catching the strap with some emery cloth although I gave up before making any real progress as I was weary of messing the case up.

Its back on the bracelet for now and probably for the foreseeable.

Have you found any straps which do not catch?


----------



## dgaddis

Munchie said:


> I love mine but not the strap monster I hoped it was going to be. Maybe thinner straps would help.
> 
> You can see a bit of strap nibble on my watchgecko quick release Sailcloth here.
> 
> View attachment 15418766
> 
> 
> I actually rubbed the underside of the case where it was catching the strap with some emery cloth although I gave up before making any real progress as I was weary of messing the case up.
> 
> Its back on the bracelet for now and probably for the foreseeable.
> 
> Have you found any straps which do not catch?


Go back a few pages and you'll see my solution - cut some metal off!

EDIT to add - I don't think the problem is that the strap touches, the problem is that super sharp corner. Thanks to the fantastic machining that edge is SHARP.


----------



## Fullers1845

Vario straps are thin and look nice on the T200.


----------



## Adventureman

Chempop said:


> Those who have owned or handled both, is there any else I should consider if I choose one of these own the road. Might make a great 40th B-day gift to myself... a year from next month


I have had both the S100 and T200 and the T200 is the best one for me. I have a full review of both as well as comparing the two here: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S review

T200 wears nice on a nato.


----------



## Racer88

That T200 is calling out to me. Very handsome watch.

Stupid question: Presumably this isn't a perpetual calendar type watch. So, that means depending on the number of days in a month, you may have to adjust the date at the end of the month? Or does the MB6 take care of that? 

Thanks.


----------



## GaryK30

Racer88 said:


> That T200 is calling out to me. Very handsome watch.
> 
> Stupid question: Presumably this isn't a perpetual calendar type watch. So, that means depending on the number of days in a month, you may have to adjust the date at the end of the month? Or does the MB6 take care of that?
> 
> Thanks.


The T200 has a perpetual calendar. Casio calls it a fully automatic calendar.









OCW-T200S-1AJF | CASIO


“Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つ精悍なブラック文字板のモデルをラインアップ。外装にはステンレスを採用し、フラットベゼルでカジュアル化が進むビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスを採用。べセル内側にはブランドカラーであるブルーの蒸着を施しています。...




casio.jp


----------



## Adventureman

Racer88 said:


> That T200 is calling out to me. Very handsome watch.
> 
> Stupid question: Presumably this isn't a perpetual calendar type watch. So, that means depending on the number of days in a month, you may have to adjust the date at the end of the month? Or does the MB6 take care of that?
> 
> Thanks.


I have mine linked to the internet through my iPhone. Automatically adjusts for summer/winter time, day of the month and time zone changes. You never have to touch it to change anything. Mine has been running at -/+ 0 spd for the last 1.5 years.


----------



## Racer88

GaryK30 said:


> The T200 has a perpetual calendar. Casio calls it a fully automatic calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-1AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つ精悍なブラック文字板のモデルをラインアップ。外装にはステンレスを採用し、フラットベゼルでカジュアル化が進むビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスを採用。べセル内側にはブランドカラーであるブルーの蒸着を施しています。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casio.jp


Thanks. Will the date be corrected by MB6, if I don't use the Bluetooth function?


----------



## GaryK30

Racer88 said:


> Thanks. Will the date be corrected by MB6, if I don't use the Bluetooth function?


It doesn't need to be corrected. The watch has an automatic (perpetual) calendar, independent of BT or MB6.


----------



## Fullers1845

Racer88 said:


> Thanks. Will the date be corrected by MB6, if I don't use the Bluetooth function?


Yes. That's how I use mine.


----------



## Fullers1845

GaryK30 said:


> It doesn't need to be corrected. The watch has an automatic (perpetual) calendar, independent of BT or MB6.


Also this. The user sets the year in the initial setup of the watch.


----------



## Racer88

One Oceanus T200 on the way! My first Oceanus. Should be a good addition to my "insta-collection." Looks amazing in the photos.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Racer88 said:


> One Oceanus T200 on the way! My first Oceanus. Should be a good addition to my "insta-collection." Looks amazing in the photos.


Congrats! I expect you will love it.


----------



## dgaddis

GaryK30 said:


> It doesn't need to be corrected. The watch has an automatic (perpetual) calendar, independent of BT or MB6.


This is true. But also, MB6 or BT will correct the date if you were to manually set the watch up incorrectly.

They will both also handle DST changes for you.

Oceanus are awesome! I consider it a dress watch version of a G Shock.


----------



## Racer88

OK... one more question (watch has been ordered).

Is any functionality lost by NOT using the Bluetooth app with it?

Or does the BT app add a lot of convenience, making it worthwhile?

Thanks... I'm very much looking forward to holding this one in my hands. It looks super-nice, especially for the price.


----------



## Fullers1845

All of which is to say, Casio thought of everything. Sell all your other watches. The Oceanus T200 does it all!


----------



## GaryK30

dgaddis said:


> This is true. But also, MB6 or BT will correct the date if you were to manually set the watch up incorrectly.
> 
> They will both also handle DST changes for you.
> 
> Oceanus are awesome! I consider it a dress watch version of a G Shock.


I find on radio-controlled watches it's best to do the initial setup via radio sync rather than manually. Since the T200 also has BT, this may be more easily done with BT sync. After this initial setup, the calendar will take care of itself.


----------



## AlbertaTime

I have two early OC-108L Oceanus pieces (1A and 7A)--and love them both.










I put the black one on a Watchadoo bracelet...


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> OK... one more question (watch has been ordered).
> 
> Is any functionality lost by NOT using the Bluetooth app with it?
> 
> Or does the BT app add a lot of convenience, making it worthwhile?
> 
> Thanks... I'm very much looking forward to holding this one in my hands. It looks super-nice, especially for the price.


Battery level is the only thing the app does you can't do on the watch.

Selecting your home time zone can be done either way, just differently. On the app it knows your location or you can select a city. On the watch you tell it how many zones you're offset from UTC, with 12:00 being UTC. So here on the east coast that means you go into time zone selecting mode, then point the second hand back to....-9 / 11:51 I think?

My advice for initial set up - use a radio signal emulator app such ClockWave on the iPhone and do a manual sync with it. Then adjust it to your time zone afterwards.


----------



## Hacknwind

Both are right, the watch has a perpetual calendar, the radio broadcast spec also contains the year. The perpetual calendar internally needs to know the proper year of course. Works as long as there is no power loss. These things rarely need setting: initial set-up or power cell change or extended storage in the dark beyond low power limits. I've seen some modules get confused or not set up properly purely with the synchronization. I've noticed the reset process on older modules is often benefited by three steps: 1> Set the home positions of the hands 2>manually enter month day year 3> Synch to the Atomic clock.


----------



## Chempop

Part 2 of 'Oceanus auctions I didn't win': OCW-P1000
My budget for a used OCW is $350 ish, and this one had too many issues, mainly the grinded backplate -- $90 replacement part on pacparts. I think I could find a better specimen on yahoo auction Japan. The compass integration is very cool, but maybe the watch looks too complex (much like an edifice). The search continues.

Congrats @Racer88 on the T200, looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Hacknwind

Chempop said:


> Part 2 of 'Oceanus auctions I didn't win': OCW-P1000
> My budget for a used OCW is $350 ish, and this one had too many issues, mainly the grinded backplate -- $90 replacement part on pacparts. I think I could find a better specimen on yahoo auction Japan. The compass integration is very cool, but maybe the watch looks too complex (much like an edifice). The search continues.
> 
> Congrats @Racer88 on the T200, looking forward to hearing your impressions.


Keep at it! To me, maybe it's just a feeling, but to me it seems like the bids have come down on Yahoo! Auctions Japan some over the last three weeks and a bigger selection of used watches has come available. Also moddestly set minimum prices seem to be getting no-bid. Just like the interest in this sub group on this board? Anyway, so maybe it's an opportunity.

What color-way are you looking for? Opening bids for used of varying condition around ¥385-445.

I saw this one, typical bezel wear. But that is a beautiful-watch-u-seek! !Oh my!


----------



## Chempop

@Hacknwind I don't think the P1000 would have been on my immediate radar if it wasn't for that used one popping up on ebay. I had sorta dismissed most of the models (besides S100 and T200) as out of my price range and haven't looked to far into the older ones or others that might be on the more affordable side.

@AlbertaTime Those are both stunning!


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> Battery level is the only thing the app does you can't do on the watch.
> 
> Selecting your home time zone can be done either way, just differently. On the app it knows your location or you can select a city. On the watch you tell it how many zones you're offset from UTC, with 12:00 being UTC. So here on the east coast that means you go into time zone selecting mode, then point the second hand back to....-9 / 11:51 I think?
> 
> My advice for initial set up - use a radio signal emulator app such ClockWave on the iPhone and do a manual sync with it. Then adjust it to your time zone afterwards.


Re: Battery level. Yes, and no. This is one reason I kept using the app for as long as I did. However, even unpaired from a phone, the watch has a low-battery indicator (hands move 2 secs at a time). So you will at least know when it is low and needs a charge. Just give it plenty of sunlight in the meantime!


----------



## Hacknwind

AlbertaTime said:


> I have two early OC-108L Oceanus pieces (1A and 7A)--and love them both.
> 
> View attachment 15423217
> 
> 
> I put the black one on a Watchadoo bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 15423219


Very nice! I like the early Oceanus models A LOT. Clean, really nice dial and hands. Almost a Longines look to them. What size are these? Interesting the progression of the logo and placement of "Casio" on the dial through the years. Wonder if Oceanus will ever be a stand alone logo on the watch face w/o Casio aka Grand Seiko. From 2003 or so?


----------



## Hacknwind

Chempop said:


> @Hacknwind I don't think the P1000 would have been on my immediate radar if it wasn't for that used one popping up on ebay. I had sorta dismissed most of the models (besides S100 and T200) as out of my price range and haven't looked to far into the older ones or others that might be on the more affordable side.
> 
> @AlbertaTime Those are both stunning!


There is one on Yahoo! Auctions right now: Auction No: *o418557997*


----------



## AlbertaTime

Hacknwind said:


> Very nice! I like the early Oceanus models A LOT. Clean, really nice dial and hands. Almost a Longines look to them. What size are these? Interesting the progression of the logo and placement of "Casio" on the dial through the years. Wonder if Oceanus will ever be a stand alone logo on the watch face w/o Casio aka Grand Seiko. From 2003 or so?


Thank you. Size is a useful 40mm w/o crown, 11mm thick, 22mm lugs, sapphire crystal.

I don't know when the watch was released, but by 2009 they were getting hard to find. That said, I don't think they sold that well, and were under the radar, really--until a British seller blew his last ones out and I got both mine for under $60 if I recall, brand new--which still might be the best value I ever got, dollar-wise.


----------



## Hacknwind

AlbertaTime said:


> Thank you. Size is a useful 40mm w/o crown, 11mm thick, 22mm lugs, sapphire crystal.
> 
> I don't know when the watch was released, but by 2009 they were getting hard to find. That said, I don't think they sold that well, and were under the radar, really--until a British seller blew his last ones out and I got both mine for under $60 if I recall, brand new--which still might be the best value I ever got, dollar-wise.


Thanks for the details: Its a brand I really enjoy collecting. Love the size of your watch there, I do my best to find them in good condition on the secondary market. I'm looking for an OCW-120DE, but never seen one for sale. I have the equivelant in core Casio. It's about 39.2mm, a bit chunky at 12.9mm thick, but can be forgiven as it's solar atomic and has magnification of the date under the crystal. I've only seen that on Victorinox, I suppose others have it. Plus it has amazing dual-LED illumination, so a bit thicker. 44mm L to Lug. Also, these are 13+ years old now, and the magnification material hasn't yellowed in the least on several examples I've seen, so I'm guessing must be glass. Nearly every example I see is spot-on hand alignment. Nice to meet you!


----------



## AlbertaTime

> Nice to meet you!


And the same. The bulk of my collection lays in other directions, but Casio is a serious brand and a good company, and solid niche collections are valuable. Good hunting!


----------



## Paladin1953

Racer88 said:


> One Oceanus T200 on the way! My first Oceanus. Should be a good addition to my "insta-collection." Looks amazing in the photos.


My OCW S100 will be here tomorrow. Very exited. But, I made a small error. It seems the watch diameter is larger than I thought when I ordered it. 41.5mm is what I have been seeing, does that sound right? I am sure I will like this watch, but was wondering if any of you could recommend a model (Casio Oceanus) that is smaller, say 38.5 - 39 -40 something like that. TIA.


----------



## dgaddis

Paladin1953 said:


> My OCW S100 will be here tomorrow. Very exited. But, I made a small error. It seems the watch diameter is larger than I thought when I ordered it. 41.5mm is what I have been seeing, does that sound right? I am sure I will like this watch, but was wondering if any of you could recommend a model (Casio Oceanus) that is smaller, say 38.5 - 39 -40 something like that. TIA.


It's not really 41.5mm, it's smaller. I measured my T200, which is definitely larger, at 41.6mm. It's really more like 39.7mm. Check RandomRob's video, this should start you right where he talks about dimensions -


----------



## Racer88

Paladin1953 said:


> My OCW S100 will be here tomorrow. Very exited. But, I made a small error. It seems the watch diameter is larger than I thought when I ordered it. 41.5mm is what I have been seeing, does that sound right? I am sure I will like this watch, but was wondering if any of you could recommend a model (Casio Oceanus) that is smaller, say 38.5 - 39 -40 something like that. TIA.


I've got the T200 at 42.8-mm (according to the literature). I think it's slightly larger than the S100 (by 1/2-mm?).

I'm betting once you put it on, you'll be fine with the size.


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> I've got the T200 at 42.8-mm (according to the literature). I think it's slightly larger than the S100 (by 1/2-mm?).
> 
> I'm betting once you put it on, you'll be fine with the size.


The official Oceanus site (OCW-T200S-1AJF - コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO) has the T200 at 49.5×41.4×10.7 which is pretty close to what I measured on mine at 49.2x41.6x11.0


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> The official Oceanus site (OCW-T200S-1AJF - コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO) has the T200 at 49.5×41.4×10.7 which is pretty close to what I measured on mine at 49.2x41.6x11.0


Hmmm... I don't remember where I got my dimensions. Copied them from somewhere.

In any case... "small" by G-Shock standards!


----------



## Adventureman

Paladin1953 said:


> My OCW S100 will be here tomorrow. Very exited. But, I made a small error. It seems the watch diameter is larger than I thought when I ordered it. 41.5mm is what I have been seeing, does that sound right? I am sure I will like this watch, but was wondering if any of you could recommend a model (Casio Oceanus) that is smaller, say 38.5 - 39 -40 something like that. TIA.


These are the actual (measured with calipers) dimensions for the S100:

Case and bezel diameter: 39mm
Width at 3 to 9 o'clock including crown: 43mm






horologyworld.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbsphorologyworld Resources and Information.


This website is for sale! horologyworld.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, horologyworld.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




horologyworld.com


----------



## Paladin1953

dgaddis said:


> It's not really 41.5mm, it's smaller. I measured my T200, which is definitely larger, at 41.6mm. It's really more like 39.7mm. Check RandomRob's video, this should start you right where he talks about dimensions -


Thanks. I appreciate that. Speaking of which, after I ordered my OCW-S100 I saw the OCW-T150-2AJF on Amazon. Looks real nice. Might be a slightly different size, but I think it looks great. It appears the two are almost identical in function...do you know anything about this?


----------



## dgaddis

Paladin1953 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that. Speaking of which, after I ordered my OCW-S100 I saw the OCW-T150-2AJF on Amazon. Looks real nice. Might be a slightly different size, but I think it looks great. It appears the two are almost identical in function...do you know anything about this?
> View attachment 15429620


I've never had one. I think you're right in that functionally they're very similar, but the modules are different (notice that the Y/N indicators are in a different place).

The T150 has the quick adjust clasp which is nice, the S100 does not.

The S100 has a double domed crystal, I think the T150 might be flat (it's not listed as domed on the Oceanus site like the S100).

Size wise they're essentially identical. Both use a proprietary lug design so you can't change the bracelet for a strap.


----------



## Chempop

Paladin1953 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that. Speaking of which, after I ordered my OCW-S100 I saw the OCW-T150-2AJF on Amazon. Looks real nice. Might be a slightly different size, but I think it looks great. It appears the two are almost identical in function...do you know anything about this?
> View attachment 15429620


Funny you mention it, at first I'd narrowed my choice down to S100 and T200, but recently I've got my eye on the T150 as well. There is also an alternate S100 colorway that has the XII marker (and VI)... decisions decisions...


----------



## Hacknwind

Can't go wrong, they are great watches to wear and own! I like the VI offsetting the XII. Never seen the silver, that is sharp! An interesting design feature of the blue one, the hour markers outboard of the applied hour markers, but inboard of the cities abbreviations make the watch look bigger, extending the hour markers; like the modern releases. Hard choice!
I REALLY like the three handed models a lot.

I nearly bid on a S1400 Manta last night, then came to my senses. I need to find new owners for some of my pieces before I add any more to my collection. There are so many really nice OCW's!

The OCW-S1400 I like (see I can't stop....) because:

1. Tough Movement
2. Active center second hand
3. Standard lugs
4. Obsession with blue
5. Old enough and out of production, so starting to get more affordable on resale market.
6. Nice detail work on the dial, hands, and full text for city names on the bezel

Don't care for the placement of the Tough Mvt. text on the dial.


----------



## DaveATX

Chempop said:


> Funny you mention it, at first I'd narrowed my choice down to S100 and T200, but recently I've got my eye on the T150 as well. There is also an alternate S100 colorway that has the XII marker (and VI)... decisions decisions...


T150 is very nice. I got it got my Dad for Christmas last year. He loves it. He wears it 24/7 mowing the lawn and everything. It's nice because it's the smallest Oceanus with the 3-position quick adjust bracelet. It's simple with a touch of luxury with the Roman numerals.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Hacknwind said:


> Can't go wrong, they are great watches to wear and own! I like the VI offsetting the XII. Never seen the silver, that is sharp! An interesting design feature of the blue one, the hour markers outboard of the applied hour markers, but inboard of the cities abbreviations make the watch look bigger, extending the hour markers; like the modern releases. Hard choice!
> I REALLY like the three handed models a lot.
> 
> I nearly bid on a S1400 Manta last night, then came to my senses. I need to find new owners for some of my pieces before I add any more to my collection. There are so many really nice OCW's!
> 
> The OCW-S1400 I like (see I can't stop....) because:
> 
> 1. Tough Movement
> 2. Active center second hand
> 3. Standard lugs
> 4. Obsession with blue
> 5. Old enough and out of production, so starting to get more affordable on resale market.
> 6. Nice detail work on the dial, hands, and full text for city names on the bezel
> 
> Don't care for the placement of the Tough Mvt. text on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15430443


Looks really nice. The blue suits Oceanus perfectly. The sub-dials are neat and unobtrusive. Blue seconds hand is a nice touch. Full city names make it look like an adventurer's watch. Can't wait for your shots on WRUW when you eventually and inevitably give in to temptation


----------



## Racer88

Just checked.... my T200 is in Miami! Should have it soon! Wooohoooo!


----------



## dptrain

Aah the gorgeous G2000. Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Racer88

dptrain said:


> View attachment 15431128
> 
> 
> Aah the gorgeous G2000. Enjoy your day folks!


Wow. That looks way better than their own marketing photos!


----------



## dptrain

Racer88 said:


> Wow. That looks way better than their own marketing photos!


Thanks! The marketing photos definitely don't do the crystal justice. It is so ridiculously clear in person that it doesn't even seem like there is anything there 99% of the time.


----------



## Racer88

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! It's here!










The set-up with Blue Tooth could not be easier. (I wasn't sure I'd like the whole BT thing.) Connect.... click OK... watch the hands move to the correct time... Bam! Done!


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! It's here!
> 
> View attachment 15431769
> 
> 
> The set-up with Blue Tooth could not be easier. (I wasn't sure I'd like the whole BT thing.) Connect.... click OK... watch the hands move to the correct time... Bam! Done!


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it once you wear it a bit.


----------



## Paladin1953

OK, just got my Oceanus and already fouled it up. The bracelet was too small, so I wanted to put in a half link, but that did not appear to be an option, so I disconnected one end and added a full link. Now, the little wire pins just slide right through and the bracelet will fall apart if I shake it. The little pins just slide out. Also, I got three little teeny pins and have no idea what to do with them. I can get it all back together but can't wear it because I am afraid it will fall off my wrist. Any advice?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Paladin1953 said:


> OK, just got my Oceanus and already fouled it up. The bracelet was too small, so I wanted to put in a half link, but that did not appear to be an option, so I disconnected one end and added a full link. Now, the little wire pins just slide right through and the bracelet will fall apart if I shake it. The little pins just slide out. Also, I got three little teeny pins and have no idea what to do with them. I can get it all back together but can't wear it because I am afraid it will fall off my wrist. Any advice?
> View attachment 15431888


The "teeny pins" are the collars that actually hold the pins in place. They have to be fit carefully into the hole in the center link before positioning on the bracelet; once that's done you push the pin through.


----------



## Paladin1953

drunken-gmt-master said:


> The "teeny pins" are the collars that actually hold the pins in place. They have to be fit carefully into the hole in the center link before positioning on the bracelet; once that's done you push the pin through.


Got it. Thanks. Crisis averted. I also watched this video on YouTube...many thanks to both of you.


----------



## dgaddis

Paladin1953 said:


> Got it. Thanks. Crisis averted. I also watched this video on YouTube...many thanks to both of you.


you're lucky you didn't lose the collars, that happens a lot when people don't know they're in there when they start taking it apart!


----------



## Munchie

dgaddis said:


> you're lucky you didn't lose the collars, that happens a lot when people don't know they're in there when they start taking it apart!


I nearly did it myself the other day - I was taking a link off one side of the bracelet and putting it on the other side to make it more wearable.

Even though I had resized the bracelet when I originally got the watch, I totally forgot about the collars and wondered why the pin fell out on one link but not the other - the reason being that the collar had stayed inside one of the links but fell out of the other 

I had ignored the sound of something small hitting the laminate floor thinking it was a crumb or something else from the table 

Once the penny had dropped I found the collar and all is well - phew


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-P500
😍































OCW-P500TDJ-1A2JF


----------



## Z'ha'dum

Some of these are beautiful


----------



## Hacknwind

Woo hoo! Bid and won last night. Not an Oceanus, but an Overland-branded cousin. Made around 2007. This is an OAW-100 Ana/Dig. I'll strap it, likely with silicon. I'm kind of on an AnaDig kick at the moment. It's Ti, so the blasted finish doesn't lend itself to easy restoration or polish, so tried to find one relatively clean. Also the Ti versions from Casio tend to have the better lume, hoping for that here. It has illumination as well. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hacknwind

Tiribos said:


> OCW-P500
> 😍
> 
> View attachment 15432912
> View attachment 15432914
> View attachment 15432916
> View attachment 15432917


C'est Jolie, Ça!


----------



## Tiribos

Hacknwind said:


> Woo hoo! Bid and won last night. Not an Oceanus, but an Overland-branded cousin. Made around 2007. This is an OAW-100 Ana/Dig. I'll strap it, likely with silicon. I'm kind of on an AnaDig kick at the moment. It's Ti, so the blasted finish doesn't lend itself to easy restoration or polish, so tried to find one relatively clean. Also the Ti versions from Casio tend to have the better lume, hoping for that here. It has illumination as well. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 15433398
> 
> View attachment 15433399


?



Hacknwind said:


> C'est Jolie, Ça!


YESSSSSS


----------



## Mitch100

Tiribos said:


> OCW-P500
> ?
> 
> View attachment 15432912


Very nice colour combination on that one, can't say I have seen it before.

Mitch


----------



## Racer88

Finally got around to re-sizing the bracelet on my new T200. Man, those little pin-retaining sleeves are tricky! But, I got it done, so I can now see how it really looks on my wrist. This is one NICE watch... especially for the money.


----------



## Tiribos

Mitch100 said:


> Very nice colour combination on that one, can't say I have seen it before.
> 
> Mitch


There are really a lot of very good things about this watch, like the lugs on the 3D bezel, the hands with two bars and a big arrows at the end, the little lum on the chrono hand is blue the rest green, it's a tiny detail, the raised links give a good mâle aspect, the shape of the buttons, the various drawings on the dial ... etc .. 🤩


----------



## Chempop

I came very close to getting a used S100 on yahoo auction japan ($200-ish), but instead I used my $25 ebay coupon on something else that probably won't arrive until october. But it will warrant a post in this thread when it arrives 

@Racer88 Looks great! I still have the black T200 on my wishlist, very sharp and refined simplicity at its best.


----------



## Racer88

At the office where I have a camera with a macro set-up. Took some quickies.


----------



## wmrmiller

Thank you to all that wrote a positive review on the T200, it helped me pull the trigger. My T200 arrived today and it also exceeded my expectations. The 3D visual of the dial is more pronounced than in the pictures. I've been cross shopping it with the GS quartz Sport and the finish on the case is at the GS level but the 3D effect of the indices makes the blue dial of the Oceanus more attractive to me than the Grand Seiko Sport. No regrets...


----------



## Fullers1845

@Racer88: Beautiful shots of a beautiful watch. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

wmrmiller said:


> Thank you to all that wrote a positive review on the T200, it helped me pull the trigger. My T200 arrived today and it also exceeded my expectations. The 3D visual of the dial is more pronounced than in the pictures. I've been cross shopping it with the GS quartz Sport and the finish on the case is at the GS level but the 3D effect of the indices makes the blue dial of the Oceanus more attractive to me than the Grand Seiko Sport. No regrets...


Welcome to Watchuseek, and to the best thread on the site! And congrats on the T200!


----------



## Hacknwind

@wmrmiller Congrats! Yes! the "3D effect" you speak of, the depth of the dial is one aspect of an Oceanus that I love. The reflectivity (work at your computer in the evening, turn out the lights, glance at the dial while typing for example) , machining patterns in the dial, use of different patterns of finish and colors makes the dial something typically outstanding on these watches. I don't always agree with the choice of text on the dial or it's location, but I'm nitpicking. After being exposed to the brand for sometime, it's always a nice reminder of how interesting they are from the perspective of others who haven't experienced them before. The same thing happened with my first experience probably two years ago now. I'll just say prepare to own another someday (hopefully soon!) Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tiribos

A bit more of T200

..........

















OCW-T200S-1AJF


----------



## dgaddis

Love the macro shots @Racer88 ! I just picked up a new 'dress' watch, an automatic Citizen. It's a beautiful watch, and it cost a little more than the T200 does, but I gotta say, the finishing on the T200 is better. The transitions between polished and brushed surfaces is much sharper and crisper on the T200.

Interestingly, they're very similar is size and so I assumed the Citizen would be heavier since it has an automatic movement vs the quartz in the Oceanus. But they're essentially the same weight, my scale says the T200 is actually 1g heavier.


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> Love the macro shots @Racer88 ! I just picked up a new 'dress' watch, an automatic Citizen. It's a beautiful watch, and it cost a little more than the T200 does, but I gotta say, the finishing on the T200 is better. The transitions between polished and brushed surfaces is much sharper and crisper on the T200.
> 
> Interestingly, they're very similar is size and so I assumed the Citizen would be heavier since it has an automatic movement vs the quartz in the Oceanus. But they're essentially the same weight, my scale says the T200 is actually 1g heavier.


Which Citizen? I've looked at them on Amazon, but none of them "call to me."


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> Which Citizen? I've looked at them on Amazon, but none of them "call to me."


I did a full write up over in the Citizen subforum :: Dressy watch - NB1041-84E


----------



## Racer88

Just did this shot with my phone and no extra lighting. Love the case finishing on this watch!


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> Just did this shot with my phone and no extra lighting. Love the case finishing on this watch!
> 
> View attachment 15440693


There's definitely nothing better for the money. Even for twice as much money I'm not sure if there's anything better in terms of finishing...


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> There's definitely nothing better for the money. Even for twice as much money I'm not sure if there's anything better in terms of finishing...


Maybe I'll do a photo shoot of my Yachtmaster next to the T200 to compare finishing. 🤠


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> Maybe I'll do a photo shoot of my Yachtmaster next to the T200 to compare finishing. 🤠


Have you seen this thread? The affordable Grand Seiko Sport: the Oceanus T200


----------



## DaveATX

Racer88 said:


> Maybe I'll do a photo shoot of my Yachtmaster next to the T200 to compare finishing.


Do it! Do it! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

DaveATX said:


> Do it! Do it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I will! I will! 🤠


----------



## Racer88

Today was my 2nd day of wearing the T200. It's a really nice watch, and a few people noticed and complimented it.


----------



## Paladin1953

Was not sure of the size of the *OCW‑S100‑1AJF *I bought, sight unseen. But now that it is here, and the beautiful bracelet is sized to my 7" wrist, it was time to measure. So, got out my digital calipers, and this is what I see...









Not a great pic and I apologize for that, but this is the"perfect" size watch for a guy like me. So perfect, in fact, that I bought another one, the Casio Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF like this....









The new one is not here yet, but when it arrives I will be selling the *OCW‑S100‑1AJF. *Cheers.


----------



## Hacknwind

Atta boy Paladin! That's the spirit!! Nice choices. Yes great size, my wrist is just slightly larger than yours and find the size great. 
Anyway, interesting you've made up your mind before the watch arrives, it's hard for me to do that, I would have to live with both a week or more to decide.
Can't wait to see your pictures of both together.


----------



## Paladin1953

Hacknwind said:


> Atta boy Paladin! That's the spirit!! Nice choices. Yes great size, my wrist is just slightly larger than yours and find the size great.
> Anyway, interesting you've made up your mind before the watch arrives, it's hard for me to do that, I would have to live with both a week or more to decide.
> Can't wait to see your pictures of both together.


Won't be able to post both together, as the one for sale was sold, and it is packed up and ready to go to it's new home in Virginia. The good news is DHL shows my NEW watch out for delivery. Woo hoo! Will post pics of the new with the caliper later today.


----------



## Mr Auto

Great choice @Paladin1953

I dont think I've ever seen a real life pic of the T150 in that colour


----------



## Hacknwind

Okay, have to do my part .... got this up and running today, new power cell and left it in the sun a few days, set the hand home positions, set the home time zone, set the DS, set the Auto receive (confirmed "W 60" which is the US Atomic clock radio reception spec) and then set the time and date. Seems to be working fine, just need to see if it receives a signal and polish out the daily wear marks from the previous owner! What do you guys think? Kinda chunky, I like it, band might need to be changed however .... this is a stainless Oceanus OCW-511LJ. Around circa 2006




























Just found the factory band from PacParts, double padded is an option for $14: not terribly exciting. I'll keep looking, any suggestions?


----------



## Paladin1953

Fresh from Japan. Six days from order to receipt. Very happy about that.








*Casio Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF Multiband 6*


----------



## dgaddis

Looks great!


----------



## Paladin1953

dgaddis said:


> Looks great!


Thanks. Now I just have to post 85 more pictures and maybe then I will be eligible to post in the classifieds!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Paladin1953 said:


> Fresh from Japan. Six days from order to receipt. Very happy about that.
> *Casio Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF Multiband 6*


I'm looking forward to pictures of more angles and your full impressions after you've worn it for a bit. I don't think I've seen a life shot of one of them, let alone more than one image.


----------



## CADirk

The OCW-S100 is quite low profile as well.


----------



## FarmeR57

Hacknwind said:


> Just found the factory band from PacParts, double padded is an option for $14: not terribly exciting. I'll keep looking, any suggestions?


Your OCW-511 is great 
If it is 21mm like my older Oshis, Barton has a good selection. Though I have only tried their silicone versions.


----------



## Hacknwind

FarmeR57 said:


> Your OCW-511 is great
> If it is 21mm like my older Oshis, Barton has a good selection. Though I have only tried their silicone versions.
> View attachment 15452195


Thank you for the suggestion, their silicon is handsome, but the case is quite thick on that watch @14.3mm, I was thinking their strap would be too slim. I have a couple of theirs on other watches (I bet none are 21mm though !!), I'll give it a try, if it looks decent I'll post it up.

Edit: lugs are 22mm


----------



## dgaddis

The Barton canvas straps are nice too, and available in plenty of sizes.


----------



## Paladin1953

I am not sure that would work on mine.


----------



## Racer88

OK... got a question for the Oceanus experts. Once the watch has been paired to a phone, does that permanently shut off the MB6? If I turn the BT off on my phone, and the watch can't connect, will the MB6 kick back in? From what I'm seeing, the answer is no. I've purposely turned off the BT on my phone, and checked the watch for two days following... no MB6 sync indicated.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yes. You have to unpair the watch from your phone to start the MB6 sync again. There are instructions for unpairing in the manual.


----------



## Tiribos

The MB6 continues to function always !
But it happens around 2:00 or another depending on the region, and around 8:00 or I do not know exactly what time the BT of your watch is looking to connect and if it does not find and after you check if the watch is synchronized the answer will be no good, however she was synchronised a few hours before with the MB6.
The Y or N response always depends on the last synchronization attempt whatever the technology was.

With your Digi watches you know exactly the time of MB6 synchro. If you dont sleep, you can see your OCW works at this time and after see Y.


----------



## Racer88

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Yes. You have to unpair the watch from your phone to start the MB6 sync again. There are instructions for unpairing in the manual.





Tiribos said:


> The MB6 continues to function always !
> But it happens around 2:00 or another depending on the region, and around 8:00 or I do not know exactly what time the BT is looking to connect and if it does not find and after you check if the watch is synchronized the answer will be no good however she was synchronised a few hours before with the MB6.
> The Y or N response always depends on the last synchronization attempt whatever the technology was.


I think Fullers1845 has it right.... based on my experience, so far.


----------



## Tiribos

Racer88 said:


> I think Fullers1845 has it right.... based on my experience, so far.


lol


----------



## Munchie

When mine was synced to my phone I do not think it ever received the Atomic signal and it only stared to do so once I had unpaired it from my phone.

Unless - as Tiribos is indicating- I just wasnt reading it right 

Which on reflection could be the case!


----------



## Racer88

I intentionally turned BT off on my phone for 3 days to see if they watch would sync with the atomic signal. It would not, while all my other atomic watches did.


----------



## Tiribos

we don't care about the BT on the phone (on or off).. it's the one on the watch that counts
Just do that
"With your Digi watches you know exactly the time of MB6 synchro. If you dont sleep, you can see your OCW works at this time and after see Y. "


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

The only watch anyone could need. Well unless you're a WIS


----------



## Tiribos

once the watch has been paired it will try to synchronize in BT at certain times and if it does not find a BT it will say N but if you look between the MB6 sync time and the first BT search it will say Y


----------



## Tiribos

Munchie said:


> When mine was synced to my phone I do not think it ever received the Atomic signal and it only stared to do so once I had unpaired it from my phone.
> 
> Unless - as Tiribos is indicating- I just wasnt reading it right
> 
> Which on reflection could be the case!


 Thank you for that ""


----------



## skriefal

I'm not sure about the OCW-T200 or other Bluetooth-enabled Oceanuses (Oceanii?), but the Bluetooth-enabled G-Shock models do continue to sync via MB6 even when the watch is linked (and successfully syncing) to a phone via BT. I'd expect the same from the Oceanii, but perhaps not... stranger things have certainly happened.


----------



## Fullers1845

Racer88 said:


> I intentionally turned BT off on my phone for 3 days to see if they watch would sync with the atomic signal. It would not, while all my other atomic watches did.


I actually believe Tiribos is correct. I tested this with a MR-G G-Shock. The time was dead on every morning, but the sync indicator pointed to "N". The explanation is as he said. The indicator points to "Y" or "N" based on the last sync attempt, which would be Bluetooth if the watch still thinks it is paired with a phone. Then, see my original post re: the need to unpair the watch from the phone in order to see the MB6 result each morning.


----------



## Tiribos

Again, The watch's first search for BT should be at 6:00 am, if you look before, the indication will be Y because it has synced with the mb6 and after it's N if it hasn't found BT .....

I dont try to use BT on my watches which also have mb6 or GPS since my first one with these technologies, the *GWR-B1000* because once paired *we can no longer manually force synchronization by mb6*.


----------



## dgaddis

Tiribos said:


> Again, The watch's first search for BT should be at 6:00 am, if you look before, the indication will be Y because it has synced with the mb6 and after it's N if it hasn't found BT .....


^^This is accurate. Check for the MB6 sync before 6am. Or just unpair it from the phone. Read the manual about how to sync it with a new phone, that's where the instructions are on how to delete the pairing out of the watch.


----------



## Paladin1953

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm looking forward to pictures of more angles and your full impressions after you've worn it for a bit. I don't think I've seen a life shot of one of them, let alone more than one image.


More Pics For You!


----------



## Fullers1845

#T200Love


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> The Barton canvas straps are nice too, and available in plenty of sizes.


Yes! Dude, that is sharp!! I have several Bartons, I like Barton and Fullmosa straps. Citizen believe it or not, makes some killer canvas straps and their prices are pretty reasonable especially considering the quality. Thick with stainless eyelets and look like they will last for years, about $35 from some sellers on E-Bay. My OCW-600 is on one, I need to post more pics showing the strap. What I've noticed is the prices of recent watches have higher priced replacement straps and not necessarily better than the ones on older watches. You can sort through the 100's listed more quickly with picclick.com. They recently started an Amazon affiliation, which I don't care for, but it's still a useful tool to sort through listings on Ebay quickly. Swapping brands of straps around, I'm wondering if there is an Oceanus buckle we can scavenge for our aftermarket straps 😜


----------



## ACace1

Anyone seen this new Edifice model yet? Looks really nice.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smichli11

Hi everyone, I've just finished reading through this thread because I think an Oceanus might be for me!

Lots of people (me included) are keen for models with standard lugs leaving the option to swap out the bracelet for straps.

Could people confirm a list of models where this is possible? From what I can tell, models with standard lugs:

Ocw t200
Ocw t2600
Ocw t3000

Edit: also Ocw s2000
Ocw-P2000

I'm sure there are more?

Thanks for all the information on here helping me to make a choice. I think I will be going for an ocw t3000 1ajf


----------



## Barn0081

*Fall / Winter 2020 Oceanus New Products*

* Manta OCW-S5000 Natural indigo series......








*
OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (left) and OCW-S5000AP-2AJF (right)

In both models, the main dial is a white butterfly shell (excluding the in-dial). This was dyed in the traditional indigo color (indigo blue) with the natural "Awa Aoi" in Tokushima Prefecture, which is a typical indigo producing area. It is a new Oceanus blue that is possible only with the OCW-S5000, which generates electricity only with the in-dial solar cell.

Making indigo dye is called "building indigo", but the traditional method of slowly building indigo without using any chemicals is "natural indigo lye fermentation". The indigo dyeing series of OCEANUS uses this indigo. It is a very valuable dye that can be refined from about 1 ton of fresh leaves to only about 1 kg

OCW-S5000AP-2AJF (258,500 yen, limited to 2,000 pieces) is used to cut off 24-sided cut sapphire glass that has a gradation from white to blue. On the other hand, the OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (231,000 yen, limited to 500 pieces) combines an indigo-dyed crocodile leather band with a green-to-blue gradation reminiscent of indigo oxidation (= time shift).

*Indigo dye series Classic Line OCW-T2600








*
OCW-T2600ALB-2AJR (left) and OCW-T2600ALA-2AJR (right)

Models using natural indigo "OCW-T2600ALA-2AJR" (limited to 1,000) and "OCW-T2600ALB-2AJR" (limited to 700) are now available on the popular classic line as standard OCEAMUS.


----------



## wmrmiller

I've had my T200 for a few weeks now and I connect the watch to the Oceanus App only once a week via bluetooth. When I look at the App's history it shows it has updated about four times a week. I think this means that the watch is updating on it's own via radio to the Ft Collins atomic clock. No special setting required, just easy-peasy.


----------



## Racer88

wmrmiller said:


> I've had my T200 for a few weeks now and I connect the watch to the Oceanus App only once a week via bluetooth. When I look at the App's history it shows it has updated about four times a week. I think this means that the watch is updating on it's own via radio to the Ft Collins atomic clock. No special setting required, just easy-peasy.
> View attachment 15470491


That's what I thought, too. But, after studying it... that graph indicates the CUMULATIVE number of times it's been synced. I initially thought it was the number of times synced PER week (on the x-axis). Nope... it's a cumulative number. Odd way to do a graph, but that's what they did.

The watch absolutely does NOT sync with the atomic clock when it's unable to sync via BT. Once the watch is paired by BT, it ONLY syncs via BT. Stop manually syncing it, and keep the watch away from the phone, and you'll see that graph line flatten.


----------



## skriefal

10 - 6 = 4.


----------



## Racer88

If the phone is in range, the watch will automatically update, via BT, up to 4 times a day at: 6:30am, 12:30pm, 6:30pm, and 12:30am.


----------



## wmrmiller

In my case I don't think the other updates are via bluetooth. I have the Oceanus app installed only on my Samsung tablet, not on my phone. I only turn on the bluetooth once a week on that tablet for the purpose of connecting to my t200 watch. After the update I turn off the bluetooth on that tablet for the rest of the week. There isn't any way the watch is connecting to the app the rest of the week. Therefore, I think the other updates are via radio.


----------



## Racer88

wmrmiller said:


> In my case I don't think the other updates are via bluetooth. I have the Oceanus app installed only on my Samsung tablet, not on my phone. I only turn on the bluetooth once a week on that tablet for the purpose of connecting to my t200 watch. After the update I turn off the bluetooth on that tablet for the rest of the week. There isn't any way the watch is connecting to the app the rest of the week. Therefore, I think the other updates are via radio.


Mine has not updated even once by radio, since I paired it. I turned off my BT for a week, to make sure. Yep... not once. And, ALL my other watches synced with Fort Collins every night during that week.


----------



## Barn0081




----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nick Shabazz with a half-hour review of the OCW-P2000. Haven't watched it yet (will after dinner), but I'm assuming it includes several renditions of the phrase "that's a beautiful thing."


----------



## Barn0081

watchcrank_tx said:


> Nick Shabazz with a half-hour review of the OCW-P2000. Haven't watched it yet (will after dinner), but I'm assuming it includes several renditions of the phrase "that's a beautiful thing."


He has the most annoying voice on YouTube lol


----------



## docbrauni

Hi there,

bought the OCW-P2000C a few days ago. Attached a few pictures, some with the "predecessor", the OCW-P*1*000 and the analog Frog GWF-A1000 (which has nearly the same dial / module, except Timer and Stopwatch [!]).

Have fun:




































































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Tiribos

docbrauni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> bought the OCW-P2000C a few days ago. Attached a few pictures, some with the "predecessor", the OCW-P*1*000 and the analog Frog GWF-A1000 (which has nearly the same dial / module, except Timer and Stopwatch [!]).
> 
> Have fun:
> 
> View attachment 15472006
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472007
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472009
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472011
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472012
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472013
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472015
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472018
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472019
> 
> 
> View attachment 15472022
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Nice shots ?. Congrats ?


----------



## FarmeR57

Thank you for the real life pics docbrauni, especially the comparison shots. 👍


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Barn0081 said:


> He has the most annoying voice on YouTube lol


I get where you are coming from, but I actually like his accent. The worldwide decline of regional accents thanks to radio, television, and mobility makes languages seem less lively to me, so I value hearing distinct accents.


----------



## DaveATX

Barn0081 said:


> He has the most annoying voice on YouTube lol


I found his voice annoying at first too, but it doesn't bother me at all now. I guess it's an acquired taste.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

Nick's accent isn't as strong as it used to be. Watch some of his early videos to hear a really strong accent! I discovered the Oceanus line thanks to Mr Shabazz. I love his no nonsense style of review.


----------



## ACace1

DaveATX said:


> I found his voice annoying at first too, but it doesn't bother me at all now. I guess it's an acquired taste.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


And that's a beautiful thing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smichli11

Barn0081 said:


>


Interesting to see the s5000 on a leather strap with a notch cut out for the old 'false link' on the bracelet. Not a look that works for me, but otherwise loving the indigo. Would have to be one of the t2600 options on leather.


----------



## Blown 89

Barn0081 said:


> He has the most annoying voice on YouTube lol


Agreed. Hearing his voice and immediately feeling it in my wallet gets annoying.

That being said, my Oceanus S100 arrived today and that's a beautiful thing


----------



## Chempop

Just got my first Oceanus in the mail today, OC-101D-7A! Bought used from ebay for about $55 shipped. Wasn't sure what to expect. Resized it, adjusted the time and date no problem, fits my 6.5 wrist perfectly! I love it


----------



## Chempop

Hmmm, watch is running slow and I've seen the second hand pause and even stutter a few times. Lost about 5 min since setting it yesterday, any advice?


----------



## Racer88

Chempop said:


> Hmmm, watch is running slow and I've seen the second hand pause and even stutter a few times. Lost about 5 min since setting it yesterday, any advice?
> 
> View attachment 15481393


Battery?


----------



## Mr Auto

Chempop said:


> Just got my first Oceanus in the mail today, OC-101D-7A! Bought used from ebay for about $55 shipped. Wasn't sure what to expect. Resized it, adjusted the time and date no problem, fits my 6.5 wrist perfectly! I love it
> 
> View attachment 15480674


Nice find.

I agree with racer. replace the battery and take it from there.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Mr Auto said:


> Nice find.
> 
> I agree with racer. replace the battery and take it from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The seller has another one Pre-Owned Used CASIO Oceanus OC-101D-7A Analong Mens Watch WR 100M OC-101 Rare | eBay.

Now that I recall, I even used that $25 coupon ebay gave longtime members a while back. So the total was around $30. They seller did message me after buying it and opting for free shipping, urging me to give them +$6 to upgrade my shipping method so it was trackable and wouldn't take months to deliver. Glad I took their advice, it still took roughly 4 weeks from Israel but well worth the wait.

Hopefully a new battery does the trick.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Paladin1953 said:


> Thanks. Now I just have to post 85 more pictures and maybe then I will be eligible to post in the classifieds!


Or maybe not...as a reminder:

_4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at WatchUSeek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the Moderator(s) first to discuss it.

7. Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed and the members post count will be adjusted. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team._


----------



## Paladin1953

Re: my Casio Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF Multiband 6 And, I have been tracking its accuracy with ATOMIC WATCH AND ACCURACY TOOL (WITH NTP TIME), which is an Android app, and after 8 measurements since 9-20-2020 its accuracy is *+-0 seconds per day*! I think that is pretty good.


----------



## dgaddis

Paladin1953 said:


> Re: my Casio Oceanus OCW-T150-2AJF Multiband 6 And, I have been tracking its accuracy with ATOMIC WATCH AND ACCURACY TOOL (WITH NTP TIME), which is an Android app, and after 8 measurements since 9-20-2020 its accuracy is *+-0 seconds per day*! I think that is pretty good.


Well, yeah, it picks up the radio signal every day and adjusts itself to be exactly on time, every day! So of course it's +/-0spd. That's the whole point of radio control. If you want to test the movement itself, turn off the radio receiving function on the watch.


----------



## Mr Auto

dgaddis said:


> Well, yeah, it picks up the radio signal every day and adjusts itself to be exactly on time, every day! So of course it's +/-0spd. That's the whole point of radio control. If you want to test the movement itself, turn off the radio receiving function on the watch.


+1


----------



## FarmeR57

Found this for a song on local buy/sell. How could I resist?
OC-500 from 2002 
Material-wise it does not compete with more modern Oshis but it has a bit of vintage character. It's nice to have in the collection to show how far Casio has come with the Oceanus line.


----------



## Smichli11

FarmeR57 said:


> Found this for a song on local buy/sell. How could I resist?
> OC-500 from 2002
> Material-wise it does not compete with more modern Oshis but it has a bit of vintage character. It's nice to have in the collection to show how far Casio has come with the Oceanus line.
> 
> View attachment 15504413
> 
> View attachment 15504414
> 
> View attachment 15504433


Looks great hope you enjoy it. Would be interested to know what the width/depth is on that? Blue second hand is a nice touch


----------



## Time4Playnow

I just ordered this one from Sakura. OCW-T200S-2AJF The blue dial looks killer! (not in this photo, but from other sources that I saw)


----------



## FarmeR57

Smichli11 said:


> Looks great hope you enjoy it. Would be interested to know what the width/depth is on that? Blue second hand is a nice touch


Hi Smichli11, the case width is 40mm not including the crown and depth is approx 11mm with a domed crystal adding a bit.
The second hand at 12:00 is only used for the chronograph and the timekeeping seconds are on the lower subdial. 
The other hand at 7:00 is for the alarm setting.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> I just ordered this one from Sakura. OCW-T200S-2AJF The blue dial looks killer! (not in this photo, but from other sources that I saw)
> 
> View attachment 15504635


The T200 is an awesome watch. I got the deep blue one, which I love. Funny.... but as I've delved into the Oceanus line, I like their cheapest one (T200) the best. The others just don't call to me, especially when they go for $1k - $2k+. The T200 is an incredible value.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> The T200 is an awesome watch. I got the deep blue one, which I love. Funny.... but as I've delved into the Oceanus line, I like their cheapest one (T200) the best. The others just don't call to me, especially when they go for $1k - $2k+. The T200 is an incredible value.
> 
> View attachment 15504727


Yeah, it's got solar, MB6, Bluetooth, and perpetual calendar. What else does one really need?? I can do without titanium, especially on a watch that doesn't weigh much to begin with.

Btw, it was your previous posts that got me looking at the T200 in general! ?


----------



## Rocket1991

Chempop said:


> Hmmm, watch is running slow and I've seen the second hand pause and even stutter a few times. Lost about 5 min since setting it yesterday, any advice?


battery is less likely than sticky movement.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Btw, it was your previous posts that got me looking at the T200 in general! 😂


You're welcome! LOL! I am amused and gratified that I am contributing to the delinquency of a fellow watch lover!


----------



## Fullers1845

One of my favorite watches.


----------



## samithesami

OP in the first post here mentioned that this brand was removed from USA!!!

I am curious as to why Casio removed it? does anyone have an idea? 

i went through some pictures of the watches here, and i have to admit they are really nice models and designs.... it would do good in USA i would assume!!


----------



## Chempop

Rocket1991 said:


> battery is less likely than sticky movement.


That's what I was thinking too. Any remedies? I haven't tried a new battery yet, but I don't see why it would affect the second hand occasionally stuttering.


----------



## Rocket1991

Chempop said:


> That's what I was thinking too. Any remedies? I haven't tried a new battery yet, but I don't see why it would affect the second hand occasionally stuttering.


New movement is a best remedy.
You may try washing it with alcohol but chances of it working are rather slim.
It happens with cheap quartz movements which been sitting for too long.
I had few and frankly it's a lost case. Watch cost too little to warrant proper service unless it's something from manufacturer at discuout.
Momentum will give you new quartz movement for 50$ or so (parts and labour). So it should not be expensive but 3d party may set you up for more. Try it. If it of any interest.


----------



## dacvibe

Barn0081 said:


> *Fall / Winter 2020 Oceanus New Products*
> 
> * Manta OCW-S5000 Natural indigo series......
> 
> View attachment 15468703
> *
> OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (left) and OCW-S5000AP-2AJF (right)
> 
> In both models, the main dial is a white butterfly shell (excluding the in-dial). This was dyed in the traditional indigo color (indigo blue) with the natural "Awa Aoi" in Tokushima Prefecture, which is a typical indigo producing area. It is a new Oceanus blue that is possible only with the OCW-S5000, which generates electricity only with the in-dial solar cell.
> 
> Making indigo dye is called "building indigo", but the traditional method of slowly building indigo without using any chemicals is "natural indigo lye fermentation". The indigo dyeing series of OCEANUS uses this indigo. It is a very valuable dye that can be refined from about 1 ton of fresh leaves to only about 1 kg
> 
> OCW-S5000AP-2AJF (258,500 yen, limited to 2,000 pieces) is used to cut off 24-sided cut sapphire glass that has a gradation from white to blue. On the other hand, the OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (231,000 yen, limited to 500 pieces) combines an indigo-dyed crocodile leather band with a green-to-blue gradation reminiscent of indigo oxidation (= time shift).
> 
> *Indigo dye series Classic Line OCW-T2600
> 
> View attachment 15468706
> *
> OCW-T2600ALB-2AJR (left) and OCW-T2600ALA-2AJR (right)
> 
> Models using natural indigo "OCW-T2600ALA-2AJR" (limited to 1,000) and "OCW-T2600ALB-2AJR" (limited to 700) are now available on the popular classic line as standard OCEAMUS.


These look amazing - but it is a shame the one gave up the Tachymeter for the crystal decor instead of having both
Not sure how I feel about "Joker" color scheme of the green one - I'm sure some will love it - I prefer the all blue and Tach


----------



## Chasy

Rocket1991 said:


> New movement is a best remedy.
> You may try ashing it with alcohol but chances of it working are rather slim.
> It happens with cheap quartz movements which been sitting for too long.


Agree. Second hand stutter is a common problem with quartz.

There are three types of problems that lead to second hand intermittent stops.

1. Lubrication dried out. As far as I know this is relatively uncommon. An easy fix for this is to use a special device that subjects the watch to alternating electric field and causes second hand to spin extremely fast, driven not by watch's battery but by the magnetic field of the machine. If you are lucky all problems could go away without watch disassembly.

2. Small metal debris attached to movement rotor. This one is more frequent. The magnet there is extremely strong and tiny and any small speck of steel is enough to cause intermittent stops of the watch. Debris can enter when you change battery. They can also be released by parts of the running movement and sooner or later make it to the rotor. There is no fix for this problem apart from changing the rotor or movement swap.

3. Wear of movement bearings/axes. After a while round holes that hold the wheels are no longer perfectly round and start creating misalignment that stops the second hand. Again, there is no fix for that issue but movement swap.

The problems #2 and #3 happen with cheap movement and expensive movements. They happen with unjeweled and jeweled movements.
It seems that #2/#3 are most often reported between years 15-18 of quartz watch life.

I like LCD watches for that reason. No mechanical problems.


----------



## dacvibe

Smichli11 said:


> Interesting to see the s5000 on a leather strap with a notch cut out for the old 'false link' on the bracelet. Not a look that works for me, but otherwise loving the indigo. Would have to be one of the t2600 options on leather.


Yes, would love a 
Tachymeter, no green, on bracelet


----------



## Barn0081

Out November 3rd.. OCW-P2000D-2AJF






























> Casio will release a diver's watch "OCW-P2000D" that expresses night diving as a new product of OCEANUS's sporty line "CACHALOT" from November 6th, limited to 1,200 pieces worldwide. The price is 275,000 yen (tax included).
> "CACHALOT" means "sperm whale" in French, and is a sporty line of OCEANUS that expresses the sportiness derived from marine sports with function and design. The base model "OCW-P2000" has been released since June as OCEANUS's first full-scale divers with ISO standard 200m diving waterproof performance.
> 
> The OCW-P2000D was designed with the image of "night diving", and the sapphire glass register ring uses two-tone glittering gold and blue. Rainbow IP is applied to the titanium parts of the bezel, and gold IP is applied to the crown and buttons. In addition, silver, gold, and red hour letters are geometrically arranged, and "the whole watch vividly expresses how the light illuminated by the underwater light shines on the surface of the sea in the dark sea during night diving." ..
> The back cover is fixed with eight special screws, and the screw-in crown enhances airtightness and realizes water resistance for ISO standard 200m diving. In addition to displaying the dive time with a register ring with a reverse rotation prevention mechanism, it is also possible to measure with a needle by switching to dive mode. In cooperation with the smartphone's dedicated app, the dive time and dive spot are automatically recorded on the app, and you can look back on past dives. The dial is equipped with a high-brightness super illuminator to ensure visibility.
> 
> The price is 275,000 yen (tax included).


OCW-P2000D-2AJF


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T3000-1AJF


----------



## GregoryD

Tiribos said:


> OCW-T3000-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 15511934


This looks really great. I am loving the specs on this watch (esp the tool-less clasp adjust), but what are the bezel markings for? At first glance I thought a GMT bezel, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Astro68

GregoryD said:


> This looks really great. I am loving the specs on this watch (esp the tool-less clasp adjust), but what are the bezel markings for? At first glance I thought a GMT bezel, but I can't figure it out.


The bezel is used to adjust the time zone in the time setting or world time setting mode. The markings all indicate plus (+) GMT/UTC time or (-) GMT/UTC time. The bezel does not move. Instead when the crown is pulled out to second position the second hand points to the position on the bezel of the current time zone. The crown can then be rotated to adjust the time zone forward or backward. I'm currently in US central time zone and the watch points to -5 since my time zone is 5 hours behind GMT. The second time zone is set in similar fashion. You can easily google the instruction manual for the movement which might explain it better than I did.


----------



## Barn0081

Ok guys, competition time 

My new watch should be here tomorrow  but can you guess which one it is from the following clues? 

I will need the exact full model number please! eg " OCW-****-**** "
The clues....

It's a 2020 release!










and final clue...










go go go ....


----------



## Time4Playnow

My OCW-T200S-2AJF arrived today. Sweeeeeeeeeet watch!!! Love the dial color, the clean dial, and everything about this piece.


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> My OCW-T200S-2AJF arrived today. Sweeeeeeeeeet watch!!! Love the dial color, the clean dial, and everything about this piece.
> 
> View attachment 15514234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514235


Congrats, T4P!

Beautiful dial on that one. Tempting!


----------



## Tiribos

Barn0081 said:


> Ok guys, competition time
> 
> My new watch should be here tomorrow  but can you guess which one it is from the following clues?
> 
> I will need the exact full model number please! eg " OCW-*-*** "
> The clues....
> 
> It's a 2020 release!
> 
> View attachment 15514088
> 
> 
> and final clue...
> 
> View attachment 15514090
> 
> 
> go go go ....


OCW-P2000S-1AJR

Congrats


----------



## mattmartin

Barn0081 said:


> Ok guys, competition time
> 
> My new watch should be here tomorrow  but can you guess which one it is from the following clues?
> 
> I will need the exact full model number please! eg " OCW-*-*** "
> The clues....
> 
> It's a 2020 release!
> 
> View attachment 15514088
> 
> 
> and final clue...
> 
> View attachment 15514090
> 
> 
> go go go ....


If its a ocw-p2000 diver, please post lots of pictures and a review. This might be my next catch.


----------



## Barn0081

should say OCW-****-****
won't let me chance it pfft


Tiribos said:


> OCW-P2000S-1AJR
> 
> Congrats


well train spotted , nice 

and now the bad news...

Parcelforce failed to deliver  so now i'll have to wait till Friday urghhhhhh


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-S100P-2AJF


----------



## Smichli11

Tiribos said:


> OCW-T3000-1AJF
> View attachment 15511933
> 
> View attachment 15511939
> 
> View attachment 15511934


Love the look of this watch. I just can't get a very appealing price delivered to the UK, so I'm hesitating. but it's got a fantastic combination of features


----------



## Fullers1845

Tiribos said:


> OCW-S100P-2AJF


Interesting. Looks like the full bar indices are lumed. On the dark blue dial only the tips of the indices are lumed.


----------



## Tiribos

Fullers1845 said:


> Interesting. Looks like the full bar indices are lumed. On the dark blue dial only the tips of the indices are lumed.
> 
> View attachment 15519539


They are different watches, S100 and S200


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-650TDBE-1A

European model, Titanium, Sapphire, wave ceptor transmitter London and Berlin only, alarm, chrono, world time, one-way rotary bezel and of course solar.

I really like these hilly bracelets.


























She is a little smaller than the OCW-P500TDJ-1A2JF


----------



## Barn0081

so managed to pic this up sooner than expected 

A couple of shockingly bad photo's.....



















number 12 of 150, pretty happy with that 

Full unboxing and a LOT better pics to come on Friday


----------



## Fullers1845

Tiribos said:


> They are different watches, S100 and S200


Ah yes. Now I see. Thanks.

Carry on.


----------



## AlreadyLost

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask this question, so if I've broken any rules, please delete this post. The Oceanus S5000 has been growing on me lately, and I've decided to purchase one. It seems the only way to buy one is through an online seller of JDM watches. Does anybody have any experiences and recommendations for a good seller?


----------



## Time4Playnow

AlreadyLost said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask this question, so if I've broken any rules, please delete this post. The Oceanus S5000 has been growing on me lately, and I've decided to purchase one. It seems the only way to buy one is through an online seller of JDM watches. Does anybody have any experiences and recommendations for a good seller?


I think you're allowed to ask ANY question. We just might not be able to answer all of them, that's all. 😜

Many good Japan-based sellers out there. Sakura Watches is one of my favorites. Seiya Japan also good. I had an amazingly good experience with Watchoutz. I'm sure others can chime in with more suggestions...

p.s. Many Japan-based sellers even sell thru Amazon, although the prices tend to be a bit higher.


----------



## Fullers1845

^ Seiya Japan, Higuchi, and Chino Watch are all reputable JDM sellers.


----------



## dgaddis

ShoppingInJapan is another good seller, I've bought two watches from them.


----------



## DaveATX

AlreadyLost said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask this question, so if I've broken any rules, please delete this post. The Oceanus S5000 has been growing on me lately, and I've decided to purchase one. It seems the only way to buy one is through an online seller of JDM watches. Does anybody have any experiences and recommendations for a good seller?


I bought an S5000 from Ippo Japan Watch and it wasn't a great experience. They shipped FedEx and made a couple mistakes on their forms and it got stuck in customs. I had to call FedEx everyday and email Ippo Watch... Not fun when a $1400 watch was on the line and I couldn't get an answer from FedEx. I ended up getting it a week late, but then I got hit with import duties (came out to like $70 extra). I wasn't expecting that. I didn't have to pay import duties when I purchased from Sakura Watches and an eBay seller.

Japan Media Store was the good eBay seller I got a nice OCW-T150 for my dad from.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

AlreadyLost said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask this question, so if I've broken any rules, please delete this post. The Oceanus S5000 has been growing on me lately, and I've decided to purchase one. It seems the only way to buy one is through an online seller of JDM watches. Does anybody have any experiences and recommendations for a good seller?


I'll add Premium Japan. I've bought several JDM watches from them.


----------



## combibob

Counter-example for IPPO Japan Watch: 41 hours, 15 minutes - time from watched picked up to delivery at my door in Denver via DHL.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Thanks for all the replies! I've been looking at the shops mentioned. Prior to posting, I had done some research and was considering IPPO Japan, as they currently have the best price for the S5000 and have positive reviews on their website. It's interesting to hear two differing perspectives on their service. I would rather pay a little extra to have peace of mind. Is the titanium used on the Oceanus line similar to the titanium used on the MR-G line?


----------



## Barn0081

Ok guys,
Some more shots of my new OCW-P2000S-1AJR .....





























Love that texturing on the box 
































































Kind of hard to see, but the green part of the bezel is divided into triangles  
































































lume..


----------



## Tiribos

Barn0081 said:


> Ok guys,
> Some more shots of my new OCW-P2000S-1AJR .....
> 
> View attachment 15525224
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525230
> 
> 
> Love that texturing on the box
> 
> View attachment 15525234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525240
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525241
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525242
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525244
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525248
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525249
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to see, but the green part of the bezel is divided into triangles
> 
> View attachment 15525250
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525254
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525255
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525256
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525260
> 
> 
> lume..
> 
> View attachment 15525261
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525262


Magnificent piece. Congratulations !!

I wouldn't be against seeing a less zoomed photo of the beast on the wrist ?


----------



## mattmartin

man, thats nice. I really want an ocwp2000 on the bracelet.


----------



## DaveATX

combibob said:


> Counter-example for IPPO Japan Watch: 41 hours, 15 minutes - time from watched picked up to delivery at my door in Denver via DHL.





AlreadyLost said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I've been looking at the shops mentioned. Prior to posting, I had done some research and was considering IPPO Japan, as they currently have the best price for the S5000 and have positive reviews on their website. It's interesting to hear two differing perspectives on their service. I would rather pay a little extra to have peace of mind. Is the titanium used on the Oceanus line similar to the titanium used on the MR-G line?


IPPO could be good, they just bungled the paperwork on my order and it got stuck in customs. This was shipped with FedEx. Fedex was also sure to bill me for the import customs. I hadn't had to pay that on previous orders from Japan. Maybe FedEx is partly to blame, but I did see the paperwork IPPO submitted to FedEx, and it was missing information...

I got the watch in less than two weeks, but it wasn't a fun experience emailing IPPO and calling FedEx.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Barn0081 said:


> Ok guys,
> Some more shots of my new OCW-P2000S-1AJR .....
> 
> View attachment 15525224
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525230
> 
> 
> Love that texturing on the box
> 
> View attachment 15525234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525240
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525241
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525242
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525244
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525248
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525249
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to see, but the green part of the bezel is divided into triangles
> 
> View attachment 15525250
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525254
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525255
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525256
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525260
> 
> 
> lume..
> 
> View attachment 15525261
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525262


Wow, impressive Oceanus! Love the colors on it. Congrats!!  



DaveATX said:


> IPPO could be good, they just bungled the paperwork on my order and it got stuck in customs. This was shipped with FedEx. Fedex was also sure to bill me for the import customs. I hadn't had to pay that on previous orders from Japan. Maybe FedEx is partly to blame, but I did see the paperwork IPPO submitted to FedEx, and it was missing information...
> 
> I got the watch in less than two weeks, but it wasn't a fun experience emailing IPPO and calling FedEx.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Fedex may have billed you for the Customs fee, but it's not Fedex's fault that you had to pay that. Whether there are Customs fees or not is determined by Customs. I believe the current threshold on watches coming into the U.S. is $800. Below that, no fees. Above that, there could be fees, but there may not be. The luck of the draw I think. It is normal for the carrier to bill you if there are fees.

I had an experience recently where a watch also got stuck in Customs, because they needed more details about the watch. I contacted the seller, who contacted Fedex with the additional, required info. Fedex provided that info to Customs. My watch was waaaaaay above the $800 level and the actual value was noted on Customs forms, but thankfully I did not have to pay Customs fees on that one. The last time I paid Customs fees was for an MTG that cost around $1150, and I had to pay about $70 in fees. (and in that instance, the carrier - which was USPS - also charged me the fees)


----------



## Miklos86

Barn0081 said:


> Ok guys,
> Some more shots of my new OCW-P2000S-1AJR .....
> 
> View attachment 15525224
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525230
> 
> 
> Love that texturing on the box
> 
> View attachment 15525234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525240
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525241
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525242
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525244
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525248
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525249
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to see, but the green part of the bezel is divided into triangles
> 
> View attachment 15525250
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525254
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525255
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525256
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525260
> 
> 
> lume..
> 
> View attachment 15525261
> 
> 
> View attachment 15525262


Looks stunning! Congratulations, you have caught a magnificent whale there. Keep those photos coming, we're not likely to see many more of this special variant.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Tiribos said:


> Magnificent piece. Congratulations !!
> 
> I wouldn't be against seeing a less zoomed photo of the beast on the wrist 😊


As requested.... ( 7.5 " wrist )




























forgot to show the illumination ....


----------



## Tiribos

Barn0081 said:


> As requested.... ( 7.5 " wrist )
> 
> View attachment 15526475
> 
> 
> View attachment 15526477
> 
> 
> View attachment 15526478
> 
> 
> forgot to show the illumination ....
> 
> View attachment 15526479


  👊👌

Thank you Barn0081, it's interesting to see the rendering of a watch on the arm.


----------



## Racer88

Barn0081 said:


> As requested.... ( 7.5 " wrist )
> 
> View attachment 15526475
> 
> 
> View attachment 15526477
> 
> 
> View attachment 15526478
> 
> 
> forgot to show the illumination ....
> 
> View attachment 15526479


Gorgeous watch. It looks like the strap is very loose on your wrist, though.


----------



## Barn0081

Racer88 said:


> Gorgeous watch. It looks like the strap is very loose on your wrist, though.


yes ,that's because it needs cutting down to size.

Of course, being a collectable, i won't be doing that to this watch!


----------



## dgaddis

Barn0081 said:


> yes ,that's because it needs cutting down to size.
> 
> Of course, being a collectable, i won't be doing that to this watch!


The strap can be easily replaced with another new one. Cut it and wear the damn thing, it's just a watch!


----------



## HiggsBoson

Tiribos said:


> OCW-650TDBE-1A
> 
> European model, Titanium, Sapphire, wave ceptor transmitter London and Berlin only, alarm, chrono, world time, one-way rotary bezel and of course solar.
> 
> I really like these hilly bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 15519976
> 
> View attachment 15519977
> 
> View attachment 15519978
> 
> 
> She is a little smaller than the OCW-P500TDJ-1A2JF
> 
> View attachment 15519982


Oh wow. Those two are stunners!


----------



## HiggsBoson

dgaddis said:


> ShoppingInJapan is another good seller, I've bought two watches from them.


And I have. Not the cheapest, but certainly reliable & trustworthy.


----------



## Racer88

Barn0081 said:


> yes ,that's because it needs cutting down to size.
> 
> Of course, being a collectable, i won't be doing that to this watch!


Really? If true, that's sad (to me). I'd totally be wearing that watch.


----------



## UserError

Q: Does any know of a Oceanus or Casio or Edifice with a "notched" lug design (that is, part of the case protrudes between the lugs - somewhat like the Ironman logo)?

I have a new-to-me Oceanus s100 incoming and want to explore rubber strap options. Search of this thread shows two discussions on the topic that dead-ends. But there was a hint somewhere else that there is a rubber strap that can be co-opted to fit the s100 because the watch that that strap comes from also has a notched lug design.


----------



## dgaddis

UserError said:


> Q: Does any know of a Oceanus or Casio or Edifice with a "notched" lug design (that is, part of the case protrudes between the lugs - somewhat like the Ironman logo)?
> 
> I have a new-to-me Oceanus s100 incoming and want to explore rubber strap options. Search of this thread shows two discussions on the topic that dead-ends. But there was a hint somewhere else that there is a rubber strap that can be co-opted to fit the s100 because the watch that that strap comes from also has a notched lug design.


Ive seen a post on Revit where someone did that. I don't remember what watch it came from though.


----------



## UserError

dgaddis said:


> Ive seen a post on Revit where someone did that. I don't remember what watch it came from though.


Thanks mate. I have faint memories of that post too.

Well, into the Reddit black hole I go...


----------



## volgofmr

My humble contribution concerning my one and only old Oceanus...


----------



## wmrmiller

I woke up this morning and my T200 had already changed it's time to 'fall back' and it's date from 30 to 1. That's my kind of 'smart watch'. Easy peasy...


----------



## wmrmiller

My mistake on the date change comment...all is normal there.


----------



## DaveATX

volgofmr said:


> My humble contribution concerning my one and only old Oceanus...
> View attachment 15528186


That's cool! I wonder if they'll ever revisit that field watch look with Oceanus... Very nice.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr

DaveATX said:


> That's cool! I wonder if they'll ever revisit that field watch look with Oceanus... Very nice.


Thank you.
Indeed, I don't know if Casio will revisit this full titanium Oceanus. 
The Oceanus range has evolved a lot in recent years, so I don't think we should expect anything from Casio about a similar model in the future...
Nevertheless, this lightweight, solar-powered, radio-controlled (and unconnected) model is still as comfortable to wear as ever.


----------



## skardanaario

Hi guys. I might have an issue with the date position on my S100, as I can't move the date number downwards (changing towards previous day) while calibrating. When I turn the crown counter clockwise nothing happens. Still, turning the crown clockwise advances the date in tiny increments (date number moves upwards) as it should. I've already tried this many times, starting the process from the beginning, but there's no difference and the date position is getting quite messed up. The crown has a similar click and feel to both directions.

I'm using this manual (section E-29): https://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw5235.pdf

Could someone please confirm that while calibrating the date position should move both directions? Because when I set the date manually (section E-25 and 4.) I can move the date directly up and down from the crown.


----------



## devastator3

I did this today with my S100. The instructions were definitely not clear enough for me and it took a while for me to work it out.

1. Pull out the crown.
2. Hold the bottom right button for like 10 seconds until you get to the hand alignment.
3. Press the bottom right button once to go to the date alignment mode.
4. Rotate the crown clockwise (like 3 rotations) quickly. The date should now spin automatically.
5. When 1 is halfway into the date window turn the crown anti-clockwise, this will stop the date from moving.
6. Rotate the crown clockwise for 2 rotations and then pause for 1 seconds (to prevent the auto date rotation).
7. Repeat step 5 until aligned perfectly.
8. When happy push the crown in to save the alignment.


----------



## skardanaario

devastator3 said:


> I did this today with my S100. The instructions were definitely not clear enough for me and it took a while for me to work it out.
> 
> 1. Pull out the crown.
> 2. Hold the bottom right button for like 10 seconds until you get to the hand alignment.
> 3. Press the bottom right button once to go to the date alignment mode.
> 4. Rotate the crown clockwise (like 3 rotations) quickly. The date should now spin automatically.
> 5. When 1 is halfway into the date window turn the crown anti-clockwise, this will stop the date from moving.
> 6. Rotate the crown clockwise for 2 rotations and then pause for 1 seconds (to prevent the auto date rotation).
> 7. Repeat step 5 until aligned perfectly.
> 8. When happy push the crown in to save the alignment.


Thanks @devastator3, but I'm not quite sure if I follow. The parts 1-4 are clear enough, but for me to get the number 1 to enter into the date window in part 5 (and from there on to align it perfectly with doing sets of 2 clockwise rotations) I would need to first advance the date with microclicks through all the numbers (1-31), and finally after 31 have the 1 entering the date window. I just can't go the other way, the date number won't move backwards as the counter clockwise rotations of the crown have no effect, even if doing the instruction 4 first.

Were you able to rotate the date in calibration mode both directions (up and down) with clockwise - counter clockwise rotations? Or did I misunderstood something from your kind instructions?


----------



## devastator3

I think you've misunderstood. You need to first make the date window rotate from 1 all the way to 31. The S100 has an auto rotate feature so it won't take long (you just need to turn the crown clockwise quickly and it'll automatically start). When it's in this auto rotation mode, turning the crown anti clockwise will only stop the auto rotate of the date (it won't let you go backwards ever). So you need to stop the date at 31.5 (halfway to 1) and then turn it clockwise.


----------



## skardanaario

devastator3 said:


> I think you've misunderstood. You need to first make the date window rotate from 1 all the way to 31. The S100 has an auto rotate feature so it won't take long (you just need to turn the crown clockwise quickly and it'll automatically start). When it's in this auto rotation mode, turning the crown anti clockwise will only stop the auto rotate of the date (it won't let you go backwards ever). So you need to stop the date at 31.5 (halfway to 1) and then turn it clockwise.


That's fantastic, thank you very much. I guess I was rotating the crown still in small steps, but when I finally gave the crown a good spin the dates started changing and I now see what was meant by the auto rotation mode.

Thanks again and have a great day!


----------



## Finhook

UserError said:


> Q: Does any know of a Oceanus or Casio or Edifice with a "notched" lug design (that is, part of the case protrudes between the lugs - somewhat like the Ironman logo)?
> 
> I have a new-to-me Oceanus s100 incoming and want to explore rubber strap options. Search of this thread shows two discussions on the topic that dead-ends. But there was a hint somewhere else that there is a rubber strap that can be co-opted to fit the s100 because the watch that that strap comes from also has a notched lug design.


I have way too many watches, and my latest love is the S100 Oceanus. Yesit has the protruding lug in the middle that makes swapping out the (really quite nice, rattle-free, titanium) bracelet difficult, BUT it can be done (i think it's a little too dressy). I found another casiorubber band that looks rather stunning.

The band had to be trimmed just a bit on the outside tips, and the fit is _almost_ perfect, but I think it looks great.























Band: EF305-1AV
EF305 9AV

10447496


----------



## 1stiski

Oh man , your bad news !! That looks fantastic , my Oceanus is begging me to do that ! .. what model Casio band did you use ?


----------



## monsters

1stiski said:


> Oh man , your bad news !! That looks fantastic , my Oceanus is begging me to do that ! .. what model Casio band did you use ?


Buried in the previous post: Amazon.com: Casio 10447496 Editifice Genuine Factory Replacement Band - EF305-1AV: Watches

@Finhook - congrats! That looks amazing.


----------



## UserError

@Finhook - Thanks for posting the photos and strap details. It does look amazing.

Now that I know it can be done, I will see if I can do it with a scalpel to a blue leather or blue/grey suede strap - maybe a spring 2021 project. But for now, I'll enjoy it on the sweet titanium bracelet that is, given the thermal properties of the element, quite comfortable on the wrist in this brutal LA winter.


----------



## UserError

Finhook said:


> I have way too many watches, and my latest love is the S100 Oceanus. Yesit has the protruding lug in the middle that makes swapping out the (really quite nice, rattle-free, titanium) bracelet difficult, BUT it can be done (i think it's a little too dressy). I found another casiorubber band that looks rather stunning.
> 
> The band had to be trimmed just a bit on the outside tips, and the fit is _almost_ perfect, but I think it looks great.


@Finhook - For those interested (who isn't?) can you tell us whether the case-to-strap interface used spring bars or pin & collar? And did you change the interface when you installed the rubber strap?

I know the titanium bracelet uses pin & collar as is traditional (and practical) for titanium.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dgaddis

UserError said:


> @Finhook - Thanks for posting the photos and strap details. It does look amazing.
> 
> Now that I know it can be done, I will see if I can do it with a scalpel to a blue leather or blue/grey suede strap - maybe a spring 2021 project. But for now, I'll enjoy it on the sweet titanium bracelet that is, given the thermal properties of the element, quite comfortable on the wrist in this brutal LA winter.


Keep in mind how the bracelet attaches - it uses a pin and collar like all the bracelet links. The collar fits in the center lug.


----------



## Finhook

UserError said:


> @Finhook - For those interested (who isn't?) can you tell us whether the case-to-strap interface used spring bars or pin & collar? And did you change the interface when you installed the rubber strap?
> 
> I know the titanium bracelet uses pin & collar as is traditional (and practical) for titanium.


[/QUOTE]

It's a pin. NOT a spring bar (it'd be a lot of wrestling). Friction fit.

F


----------



## myltz400

My favorite grab and go, trying to show the floating markers in a pic.


----------



## Fullers1845

^ #TheFloatIsReal


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ #TheFloatIsReal


It's actually not. They don't actually hover over the dial like some folks claim. It looks like they do, but if you really look at the right angle you can see they don't.


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> It's actually not. They don't actually hover over the dial like some folks claim. It looks like they do, but if you really look at the right angle you can see they don't.


Yep.... there is a more narrow support underneath. But, it's a cool effect and a gorgeous dial.


----------



## scottlg

I have an OCW-T2600 that's a few years old but in good shape. At least twice I've noticed the hands aren't lining up with the markers. For example the top dial in this picture. It's easy to fix but I wish it didn't happen in the first place. Any ideas for how to prevent this?


----------



## myltz400

Lol, all along I thought they used some kind of anti-gravity


----------



## DaveATX

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ #TheFloatIsReal





dgaddis said:


> It's actually not. They don't actually hover over the dial like some folks claim. It looks like they do, but if you really look at the right angle you can see they don't.


#FloatGate



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## UserError

scottlg said:


> I have an OCW-T2600 that's a few years old but in good shape. At least twice I've noticed the hands aren't lining up with the markers. For example the top dial in this picture. It's easy to fix but I wish it didn't happen in the first place. Any ideas for how to prevent this?
> View attachment 15552608


I do think this watch is the big brother of my OCW-S100 (from the same generation too).

Per page E-39 of the manual for this watch one way the hands come to be misaligned is because of exposure to strong magnetic fields or incidental knocks. The watch automatically re-aligns the hands when it is able to pick up the radio signal. If not, the manual (above) gives easy steps to initiate the realignment process manually.

I've done it on my OCW-S100 recently (manual here). Its actually pretty cool to see in action and to realize how many motors there are in my supposedly simple three-hander + date . Even better, I assume, with your six-hander + date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dgaddis

Trying the green canvas strap on the T200, it actually works pretty well I think.


----------



## Tiribos

dgaddis said:


> Trying the green canvas strap on the T200, it actually works pretty well I think.


Yesss


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> Trying the green canvas strap on the T200, it actually works pretty well I think.


😜










I tried a blue canvas strap on my Breitling Colt Ocean, and it was an instant "nooooooooooooooo." So bad, I didn't even pause (before removing it) to take a photo. But, I think the biggest problem was that the original bracelet end links fit flush to the case and lugs, whereas the canvas strap left big gaps all around.


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> ?


Haha, I can't argue with an opinion. I do like it better on the blue silicone strap, matches the dial nicely and fits the shape of the lugs much better.


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> Haha, I can't argue with an opinion. I do like it better on the blue silicone strap, matches the dial nicely and fits the shape of the lugs much better.


I do like that better! Though, I can't see much of the strap. Turn your wrist a bit! ;-)


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> Haha, I can't argue with an opinion. I do like it better on the blue silicone strap, matches the dial nicely and fits the shape of the lugs much better.


But, then I'm the guy that did this to a new Duro. One comment on a FB group said, "It's so wrong, yet so right!" LOL!


----------



## iimm

Just received a new watch! It's just awesome and super hard to make a photo that gives it justice. Dependent on the light source bezel and sundials go from almost black to shiny blue and orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iimm

Same watch, no direct light, "stealth mode"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

iimm said:


> Just received a new watch! It's just awesome and super hard to make a photo that gives it justice. Dependent on the light source bezel and sundials go from almost black to shiny blue and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful unusual Oceanus.
Congratulations 
At the end of a white shirt, it must be wonderful


----------



## iimm

Tiribos said:


> Beautiful unusual Oceanus.
> Congratulations
> At the end of a white shirt, it must be wonderful


So far I used it with much less formal attire (jeans & hoodie) and it works great too. It's mostly brushed and the darker hue of titanium helps.

I think any Oceanus is super versatile and you can wear it with pretty much anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

iimm said:


> Just received a new watch! It's just awesome and super hard to make a photo that gives it justice. Dependent on the light source bezel and sundials go from almost black to shiny blue and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bite

What model is this guy?


----------



## iimm

It’s OCW-S5000D-1AJF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

iimm said:


> It's OCW-S5000D-1AJF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, way too rich for my blood 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## iimm

Phreddo said:


> Okay, way too rich for my blood
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


I've just noticed that the price increased. I got mine for $1800, now I see some weird prices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

The polished bezel on my OC-505 was a bit too blingy so gave it a brushed surface to tone it down a bit.


----------



## iimm

Figured out how to make a GIF 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Barn0081

nice combo , where you get that strap?


----------



## harald-hans

It is an Erika´s Original ...


----------



## Dxnnis

harald-hans said:


>


That dial looks amazing  👌


----------



## FarmeR57

That is a true stunner harald-hans  thank for sharing


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

iimm said:


> Figured out how to make a GIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, just Wow!


----------



## Igorek

The new s5000 and t2600 in all blue is hot but pricey.


----------



## cjbiker

Igorek said:


> The new s5000 and t2600 in all blue is hot but pricey.


Can you share a link?


----------



## Igorek

It's on Casio Japan site.








Japan Indigo 藍 - Collection - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO







oceanus.casio.jp


----------



## Igorek

Just found a review but it's in Russian.
Phenomenal watch


----------



## Munchie

Love the precision


----------



## Epic Drop

Hi all,

I bought an Oceanus OCW S5000 about 18 months ago. Near the end of November, it started behaving strangely. Even though it should be charged (it had been exposed to light) all of the hands are pointing at 12 o'clock. The date when has not changed since it started misbehaving.

When I put it in a dark place and then expose it to light, the second hand counts backwards from 60 to 57 and then back to 60. I'm guessing this indicates something, but I don't know what!

Anyone have any experience with this issue? I tried looking at the Casio USA repair site, but they don't list the S5000 as a watch they will repair. Does anyone have experience repairing these JDM watches?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

Epic Drop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought an Oceanus OCW S5000 about 18 months ago. Near the end of November, it started behaving strangely. Even though it should be charged (it had been exposed to light) all of the hands are pointing at 12 o'clock. The date when has not changed since it started misbehaving.
> 
> When I put it in a dark place and then expose it to light, the second hand counts backwards from 60 to 57 and then back to 60. I'm guessing this indicates something, but I don't know what!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this issue? I tried looking at the Casio USA repair site, but they don't list the S5000 as a watch they will repair. Does anyone have experience repairing these JDM watches?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15604081


Another thread was recently started about how and where to obtain service for the OCW-S5000, but with no firm conclusions so far.









Casio Oceanus OCWS5000


Hey guys I wanted to know if anyone knew where to send a Casio OCWS5000 in for a repair / servicing? It’s a fairly expensive watch so I was curious to know. On the Casio product repair website for the US they do the OCWT100s, but nothing above that I think. If anyone could help that’d be great.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GaryK30

Epic Drop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought an Oceanus OCW S5000 about 18 months ago. Near the end of November, it started behaving strangely. Even though it should be charged (it had been exposed to light) all of the hands are pointing at 12 o'clock. The date when has not changed since it started misbehaving.
> 
> When I put it in a dark place and then expose it to light, the second hand counts backwards from 60 to 57 and then back to 60. I'm guessing this indicates something, but I don't know what!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this issue? I tried looking at the Casio USA repair site, but they don't list the S5000 as a watch they will repair. Does anyone have experience repairing these JDM watches?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15604081


By the way, that is a really beautiful watch, one of the best looking Oceanus models I've seen. Casio has a very nice web page for it, with excellent photos.









OCW-S5000E-1A,OCW-S5000S-2A - OCEANUS - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2019 - CASIO


CASIO's BASELWORLD 2019 special site PRODUCTS page. CASIO's development philosophy is 'Absolute. Evolutionary. Distinctive.'




www.casio-watches.com


----------



## Barn0081

Epic Drop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought an Oceanus OCW S5000 about 18 months ago. Near the end of November, it started behaving strangely. Even though it should be charged (it had been exposed to light) all of the hands are pointing at 12 o'clock. The date when has not changed since it started misbehaving.......


Hmm, not good , shouldn't be happening to Casio's flagship watches


----------



## Epic Drop

GaryK30 said:


> By the way, that is a really beautiful watch, one of the best looking Oceanus models I've seen. Casio has a very nice web page for it, with excellent photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-S5000E-1A,OCW-S5000S-2A - OCEANUS - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2019 - CASIO
> 
> 
> CASIO's BASELWORLD 2019 special site PRODUCTS page. CASIO's development philosophy is 'Absolute. Evolutionary. Distinctive.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio-watches.com


Thank you very much! I love the look... It's very subtle most of the time, but in certain light conditions the blue color accents absolutely burst forward. I enjoy the gold accent on the 12 o'clock index and and second hand also.

If anyone has any experience or advice on how I can get it repaired, it would be much appreciated! I really don't want it to be an expensive paperweight after only 18 months.

I did email Casio USA, and I'll update this thread if I get anything useful for other people to reference in the future.


----------



## dgaddis

What about contacting the dealer you brought it from?


----------



## Racer88

GaryK30 said:


> Another thread was recently started about how and where to obtain service for the OCW-S5000, but with no firm conclusions so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus OCWS5000
> 
> 
> Hey guys I wanted to know if anyone knew where to send a Casio OCWS5000 in for a repair / servicing? It’s a fairly expensive watch so I was curious to know. On the Casio product repair website for the US they do the OCWT100s, but nothing above that I think. If anyone could help that’d be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Are you using the BT connected app? Can you see the battery charge status there?


----------



## harald-hans

These colours ...


----------



## docbrauni

Epic Drop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought an Oceanus OCW S5000 about 18 months ago. Near the end of November, it started behaving strangely. Even though it should be charged (it had been exposed to light) all of the hands are pointing at 12 o'clock. The date when has not changed since it started misbehaving.
> 
> When I put it in a dark place and then expose it to light, the second hand counts backwards from 60 to 57 and then back to 60. I'm guessing this indicates something, but I don't know what!
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this issue? I tried looking at the Casio USA repair site, but they don't list the S5000 as a watch they will repair. Does anyone have experience repairing these JDM watches?
> 
> Thanks!


...I guess that it was not exposed to light sufficiently. All you are experiencing, indicates that the battery is very low.

Manual is found here: https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5603.pdf

And there you find:










If the battery ist very low, you will need several days (!) in bright sunlight to bring it back to normal level. Just give it a try!

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Racer88

docbrauni said:


> ...I guess that it was not exposed to light sufficiently. All you are experiencing, indicates that the battery is very low.
> 
> Manual is found here: https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5603.pdf
> 
> And there you find:
> 
> If the battery ist very low, you will need several days (!) in bright sunlight to bring it back to normal level. Just give it a try!
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


I thought I remembered seeing something like that in my Oceanus T200 manual but hadn't gotten around to checking. Yeppers... Here it is:










To the OP.... charging it in the sun may be inconvenient to you, depending on where you live, availability of sun exposure, and simply your schedule. There is an LED solar watch charger that works a charm and is FAR brighter than the sun available on a window sill. You can use it overnight or at any convenient time. And, you don't have to leave your watch outside where it can "walk away" not to mention overheat in direct sunlight. Put your watch on this for several hours, and it will come to life.














Amazon.com: CoolFire Solar Watch Fast Charger for All Eco Solar Watches Reloj Hombre Solar Pad Power Smart Watch Portable Battery Charger Automatic 1046


Amazon.com: CoolFire Solar Watch Fast Charger for All Eco Solar Watches Reloj Hombre Solar Pad Power Smart Watch Portable Battery Charger Automatic 1046



www.amazon.com





For an interesting article on solar watch charging (by yours truly):









Solar Watch Charging: The Debate Rages! - The Truth About Watches


How do I keep my solar watch charged? Wear it? Put it out in the sun? Leave it in the window? Artificial light or solar watch chargers?




thetruthaboutwatches.com





From the article... I measured and created a chart of relative strengths of light sources to charge your watch:


----------



## docbrauni

...and to add some fun: a few pics of my new OCW-G2000SB ("Space Brothers"):























































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Racer88

docbrauni said:


> ...and to add some fun: a few pics of my new OCW-G2000SB ("Space Brothers"):
> 
> View attachment 15605172
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605174
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605176
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605178
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605179
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605180
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Nice looking watch. I have no idea what _*"Space Brothers"*_ is. But, I'd be interested in a tribute to Mel Brook's *"Spaceballs!"*


----------



## docbrauni

Racer88 said:


> Nice looking watch. I have no idea what _*"Space Brothers"*_ is. But, I'd be interested in a tribute to Mel Brook's *"Spaceballs!"*


...lol, that would be nice, too! A princess Vespa Edition with a bun on both sides... 

Didn't know "Space Brothers" before, too. It's a famous japanese Comic, as I unterstood:









宇宙兄弟コラボレーションモデル OCW-G2000SB - Bluetooth®搭載GPSハイブリッド電波ソーラー - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO


[Elegance and Technology] 革新的技術と洗練のデザインが生み出す機能美。「オシアナス」




oceanus.casio.jp














Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Racer88

docbrauni said:


> ...lol, that would be nice, too! A princess Vespa Edition with a bun on both sides...
> 
> Didn't no "Space Brothers" before, too. It's a famous japanese Comic, as I unterstood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 宇宙兄弟コラボレーションモデル OCW-G2000SB - Bluetooth®搭載GPSハイブリッド電波ソーラー - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO
> 
> 
> [Elegance and Technology] 革新的技術と洗練のデザインが生み出す機能美。「オシアナス」
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oceanus.casio.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15605347
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


I'm still voting for a Spaceballs collab! ;-)


----------



## allanzzz

How about just getting those usb solar charger from eBay, they charges solar watches pretty fast

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

I am using a simple LED Flashlight for charging if neccesary...


----------



## Barn0081

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## watches88

Tiribos said:


> OCW-T3000-1AJF
> View attachment 15511933
> 
> View attachment 15511939
> 
> View attachment 15511934


Hi Tiribos, I'm planning to purchase the OCW-T3000-1AJF.
I'd like to replace the bracelet with a rubber strap.
Does the watch have a non-integrated bracelet and standard lug design?


----------



## watches88

Hi Tiribos, have you ever put a rubber strap or nato strap on your OCW-T3000-1AJF?


----------



## Tiribos

watches88 said:


> Hi Tiribos, have you ever put a rubber strap or nato strap on your OCW-T3000-1AJF?


Hello watches88,
I have never changed the watch strap, it seems to be standard and no problem for the other straps .


----------



## watches88

Tiribos said:


> Hello watches88,
> I have never changed the watch strap, it seems to be standard and no problem for the other straps .
> 
> View attachment 15625716


Hello Tiribos,
Thank you for letting me know the OCW-T3000 has standard lugs, and should be no problem for other straps. 
I appreciate you providing a picture of your OCW-T3000 that shows the case back, standard lug design, and bracelet attachment.
Thank you for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tiribos

watches88 said:


> Hello Tiribos,
> Thank you for letting me know the OCW-T3000 has standard lugs, and should be no problem for other straps.
> I appreciate you providing a picture of your OCW-T3000 that shows the case back, standard lug design, and bracelet attachment.
> Thank you for your help. Much appreciated.


Welcome in the forum


----------



## watches88

Tiribos said:


> Welcome in the forum


Thank you, Tiribos.
I'm happy I joined this great and helpful forum.


----------



## NathanC

Anyone have strong opinions about T2600 vs T3000? Other than aesthetics and design differences, and Bluetooth on the 3000, any other major differences? I guess the 3000 is about a mm thicker due to Bluetooth? Having a hard time deciding between the OCW-T3000A and OCW-T2600L. I'll be putting a nylon strap on either so I guess a lot of the cost of the 3000 would be wasted. There's around a $200 difference between the two I'm finding.


----------



## cjbiker

NathanC said:


> Anyone have strong opinions about T2600 vs T3000? Other than aesthetics and design differences, and Bluetooth on the 3000, any other major differences? I guess the 3000 is about a mm thicker due to Bluetooth? Having a hard time deciding between the OCW-T3000A and OCW-T2600L. I'll be putting a nylon strap on either so I guess a lot of the cost of the 3000 would be wasted. There's around a $200 difference between the two I'm finding.


I much prefer the hands and crown on the T2600. I'm also not really into the bluetooth capability.


----------



## NathanC

cjbiker said:


> I much prefer the hands and crown on the T2600. I'm also not really into the bluetooth capability.


Yeah that's sorta what it seems like are the biggest determinants. 2600 is more of a pilot look and the 3000 more of a diver with that bezel. I have no plans to use the Bluetooth as long as the atomic clock signal is syncing. Doesn't really seem worth it. Both look great in their own way. Tough choice!


----------



## pl_gristle

I have a question re: an OCW500. I would like to remove the bracelet and am having difficulty determining how the curved ends connect to the lugs. Is there a standard spring bar in there? It's not easy to tell. Maybe a drift pin setup that needs to be pressed in/out? Not sure, thanks


----------



## Astro68

NathanC said:


> Anyone have strong opinions about T2600 vs T3000? Other than aesthetics and design differences, and Bluetooth on the 3000, any other major differences? I guess the 3000 is about a mm thicker due to Bluetooth? Having a hard time deciding between the OCW-T3000A and OCW-T2600L. I'll be putting a nylon strap on either so I guess a lot of the cost of the 3000 would be wasted. There's around a $200 difference between the two I'm finding.


I personally prefer the T3000, I own the T3000C. The main reason is that I like that the indices are not cut off and different lengths on the T3000 as they are on the T2600. Also, I prefer the markings on the bezel of the T3000 with the +/- numerals for deviation of timezone from UTC. It's more unique to me than the tachymeter (which I would never use) and the city abbreviations found on the T2600. It's personal preference but wanted to point out some differences that were not mentioned by prior post.


----------



## Barn0081

dgaddis said:


> The strap can be easily replaced with another new one. Cut it and wear the damn thing, it's just a watch!


Problem solved....Number 68 arrived today 










One to wear, one for the collection.


----------



## G-Shockas

Roddo said:


> I picked up an ooold one on eBay for 38 knicker.
> 
> It's just a battery quartz in stainless steel, a little scratched up, but you can still tell that the finishing, even in those days, was probably a bit better than the average fashion quartz.
> 
> The lume is very good as there is a good thickness to the painted numbers and I like how the lugs have that 'added on later' look, quite similar to some Hamilton Jazzmasters. Plus, it puts an alright looking field watch, with nice sunburst dial, in to the collection. It also has a screw down crown and screwback case, although it's only water resistant (or was once, anyway) to 100m.
> 
> I just noticed, one other great thing about the dial layout is that the polished, framed, date window, at 4, aligns to the edge of the numeral, and does not take the place of any of the markers. Every one of them is there. That's clever designing, I think.
> 
> Chapter ring alignment is little a bit off but not enough to bother me much. With the back off to insert a battery, I could tell that any surgery to rectify it was beyond any gamble I was willing to take.
> 
> The cheap horrible nato I had lying around tells me what a good colour of leather deployment strap for it, in future, might be.
> 
> A glimpse into Casio Oceanus' past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


Sorry for replying to old post, but it is definatelly a very nice looking watch. It a shame they currently do not have any models with hour numbers.


----------



## pl_gristle

I recently landed my "grail" Oshi so I'll need a new one to try finding . It's an 2006 vintage OCW510SGA-1AV, and it's silver and gold. This model NEVER comes up in the US or Japan auction sites, and I've been looking for this exact model literally for years. The gold (real gold electroplate I believe) is warm toned and the watch has an overall warm look, not too blingy for me at least. Watch is SS (no titanium in two tone), weighs 162 grams, sapphire crystal, usual plenitude of functions, has the 3732 module so it receives Japan and US time signal. My titanium OCW500 model weighs just over 100 grams so quite the difference. The OCW500/510 series is my favorite Oceanus with its small LCD that provides easy user feedback and useful display. I know there are other ana-dig Oshi's , but I prefer this layout. The silver/gold two tone is a love/hate thing but is coming back in style The Best Two-Tone Watches, and Why They Don't Suck . Growing up in the 70's-80's, I like the look-always have. I have a couple of two tone Casio watches one being a Lineage LIW600 mated to a Seiko SPD094 (JamesBond watch in a View to a Kill) bracelet from a watch that I received in 1982 as a high school graduation gift as shown in second pic. I am thrilled to have found the new to me OCW510 (near mint condition) from a fellow WUS member (Skywatch). I found an old pic of the watch in an old posting of his, reached out, agreed on a price and the rest is history.









This is it's po relation LIW600 that I built with a bracelet I had from a Seiko watch I received 39 years ago


----------



## Daneel

I can't get my S5000 to connect to the app despite having done so many times before. When I hold B, the second hand goes to N, then R, then C, but then sits there. According to memory and the manual, it needs to go to C twice to connect but I can't get it to do that. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I've tried in both world time and stopwatch modes.


----------



## Renkensue

Daneel said:


> I can't get my S5000 to connect to the app despite having done so many times before. When I hold B, the second hand goes to N, then R, then C, but then sits there. According to memory and the manual, it needs to go to C twice to connect but I can't get it to do that. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I've tried in both world time and stopwatch modes.


If your watch is paired to a phone, it should go to N/Y and then C after 0.5s to receive time signal from phone and then C again after 2.5s to connect to the phone app.

If I remember correctly, if it is pointing to R first before C, pairing information for your watch to your phone was erased and it is trying to pair to a new phone while it is sitting at C. You'll need to go through the pairing process as if adding a new watch to the app again. Might need to unpair in the app first before pairing/adding it back. For reference, holding the B button for 10 seconds while the crown is in the first click position will unpair the watch to the phone and you will have to pair it up again. I hope this helps.


----------



## dgaddis

Haven't worn my Oceanus in a while...not sure why, it's soooooo good.


----------



## tanvir14

I got lucky and snagged a S5000D-1AJF for $900 by some russian ebayer


----------



## Matty9003

Still looking as beautiful as the day I first got it!


----------



## dgaddis

You just can't do this dial justice with photos. Really.



















^^Notice how you can see the reflections of my sweatshirt in the polished bits on that last pic.


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> You just can't do this dial justice with photos. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Notice how you can see the reflections of my sweatshirt in the polished bits on that last pic.


I agree... It looks great in pictures. It looks bigly great in real life!


----------



## DaveATX

tanvir14 said:


> I got lucky and snagged a S5000D-1AJF for $900 by some russian ebayer


I hope it works out! I also collect fragrances, but would never buy one from Russia. When the deal seems too good... it's probably fake (at least for fragrances, since those are relatively easy to fake). Let us know how your Oceanus from Russia works out.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadan1306

I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


----------



## Racer88

sadan1306 said:


> I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


Both are nice. I think it's a matter of personal preference / taste. I chose the T200 (as demonstrated in my previous comment).

I prefer the esthetics of the T200. That's just me.

For some, the T200's ability to change bracelets (with standard lugs / spring bars) is a plus. Apparently, the S100 has a proprietary linkage to the bracelet and is not possible to use other straps or bracelets.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I too chose the T200 for its looks and its ability to take a strap. T200 is slightly larger and might not accommodate small wrists. My wrist is about 6.25" / 16cm but rather flat, and it works for me, but a rounder wrist of the same circumference might find the end links of the bracelet protruding a bit.


----------



## Griz1

Barn0081 said:


> Ok, continuing on with the *" Oceanus we don't often see in here "* theme, we have the *OCW-T2500C-7AJF*
> 
> Another white Oceanus this week. :-d
> 
> Stock Photo...
> 
> View attachment 14669231
> 
> 
> mine...
> 
> View attachment 14669237
> 
> 
> View attachment 14669239
> 
> 
> View attachment 14669243
> 
> 
> View attachment 14669247
> 
> 
> Another super cool watch from those Yamagata Factory peeps. |>:-!


This is the one I've been interested in. I like that shade of metallic aqua blue. I see the price has gone up a couple hundred bucks since I first spotted it a few years ago. Was less than $800. Now best price is $1038. Anyone find a better deal? Why is the OCW-T2610H-7AJF cheaper when it is more complicated?


----------



## Chempop

sadan1306 said:


> I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


I don't want to make your decision any more difficult but the T150 is also a solid option in the same price range.


----------



## Fullers1845

sadan1306 said:


> I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


T200 got my $$ and my


----------



## dgaddis

sadan1306 said:


> I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


Look back in this thread and you'll find this question answered a bunch haha. I've had both, and I like the T200 better. I sold my S100. The T200's dial is just amazing and the photos really don't do it justice, it looks so much better in real life than on a screen. Photos/video just don't capture the depth and sparkle you get in real life. I'm wearing mine today!

I wonder if they'll ever do a white dial T200? Sort of a poor man's solar/radio controlled quartz Oyster Perpetual....

Bruce Williams has some pretty good video and really good macro shots ::


----------



## Mr Auto

sadan1306 said:


> I would like to buy my first oceanus, i hesitate between the s100 and the t200, could you help me? Best regards


I was once in the same position, I chose the S100 mainly because it was the smaller of the 2 and I liked the idea of titanium. if I was making the decision now i would probably get the T200. it looks better, does everything the S100 does and straps are interchangable oh and its cheaper.

I still love my S100, you really cant go wrong with either one

Happy Hunting









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverBuff

I bought both, liked both, sold both.

I really liked the T100, but titanium on a watch that size made it feel like a toy. Plus, I like straps and the integrated bracelet made straps a no-go.

So I bought the T200. Really liked it but it wore large on me and I struggled to get the right fit. If they made the T100 in stainless steel with a standard bracelet I would be all over it.

Short of that, both are amazing watches.


----------



## Igorek

I chose t150 😛


----------



## dgaddis

ALERT ALERT - new Oceanus T200 coming soon. Grey dial on a leather strap. Looks good!










Comes out next month, available for pre-order on Sakura now (where I got the pic from).









OCW-T200SCE-8AJR | CASIO


“Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、先進のテクノロジーとスポーティデザインとを併せ持つOCEANUSから、Bluetooth®を搭載したシンプルな3針モデルです。...




products.oceanus.casio.jp


----------



## Chempop

Small update on my $30 OC-100 with the sticky movement. I replaced the battery and let it run a week. Still sticky second hand, I lose about 15min a week on it 










So I can live with setting it on the days I wear it, which would be on more formal occasions anyway -- about once every 5 years judging by the last decade hehe. It's disapppointing but obviously for my investment, no big loss.

I have a handful of used oceanus on my buyee watchlist so maybe sometime down the line when I'm ready I'll take a leap for one of the primo models I have been eyeing (S100, T200, or T150).


----------



## Pugzilla

Is it possible to get a Casio Oceanus battery replaced in the future? Let's say in 10 years time when the rechargable battery life is over or is it just dead forever?


----------



## dgaddis

Pugzilla said:


> Is it possible to get a Casio Oceanus battery replaced in the future? Let's say in 10 years time when the rechargable battery life is over or is it just dead forever?


Of course it's possible. Same as any other quartz watch.


----------



## Pugzilla

dgaddis said:


> Of course it's possible. Same as any other quartz watch.


Are the batteries freely available? Is it something I could do myself?
I've changed batteries on normal quartz watches before, but the caseback on the T200 doesn't look like it was designed to be opened again.
I can't find any Casio documents explaining how it can be done.
I know the watch isn't worth much in the grand scheme of things, but it would have sentimental value and I'd hope to keep using it for decades if possible.


----------



## dgaddis

Pugzilla said:


> Are the batteries freely available? Is it something I could do myself?
> I've changed batteries on normal quartz watches before, but the caseback on the T200 doesn't look like it was designed to be opened again.
> I can't find any Casio documents explaining how it can be done.
> I know the watch isn't worth much in the grand scheme of things, but it would have sentimental value and I'd hope to keep using it for decades if possible.


I'm sure you can find a replacement, but yeah I don't know what kind it is, but it's not like Casio is making their own battery, they're buying them from somewhere. The caseback is just a snap on/off, lotsa watches use that style caseback. The T200 has a very subtle 'slot' to stick the caseback knife in to get started on removing the caseback. All that said, it shouldn't need opening for 15+ years so I wouldn't worry about it.

I'm wearing mine today and tried to get a pic, but it's hard to see. But it's there - starting at my nail, just below it you can see the lettering/numbers (batch code), just below that is the slot.










Glamour shots.


----------



## whb42187

S100 catching rays with big bro. For some reason covid has me on a Casio kick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

Got an S100 this week, really impressed with the fit and finish! Also, Amazon.co.jp managed to do Osaka-Athens in 48hrs, customs included! O_O



















Glad I joined the club, the watch feels terrific on the wrist!


----------



## PhilL-2020

Pugzilla said:


> Are the batteries freely available? Is it something I could do myself?
> I've changed batteries on normal quartz watches before, but the caseback on the T200 doesn't look like it was designed to be opened again.
> I can't find any Casio documents explaining how it can be done.
> I know the watch isn't worth much in the grand scheme of things, but it would have sentimental value and I'd hope to keep using it for decades if possible.


The batteries are changeable, they look just like any other watch battery. You need to check the type on the actual watch but Casio normally use a CTL (cobalt titanium lithium) type cell of various sizes. Panasonic and Sanyo make them, others I expect as well. They are pretty robust and should easily get you 10 years if not more of life. They don't suddenly stop working usually, just gradually decline in their ability to hold a charge, this means the watches power reserve will become a lot less when the battery is old.

If you've changed a quartz watch battery then its the same procedure in Casio solar watches.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

PhilL-2020 said:


> The batteries are changeable, they look just like any other watch battery. You need to check the type on the actual watch but Casio normally use a CTL (cobalt titanium lithium) type cell of various sizes. Panasonic and Sanyo make them, others I expect as well. They are pretty robust and should easily get you 10 years if not more of life. They don't suddenly stop working usually, just gradually decline in their ability to hold a charge, this means the watches power reserve will become a lot less when the battery is old.
> 
> If you've changed a quartz watch battery then its the same procedure in Casio solar watches.


Very good info, and nice to know! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fullers1845

Pugzilla said:


> Is it possible to get a Casio Oceanus battery replaced in the future? Let's say in 10 years time when the rechargable battery life is over or is it just dead forever?


Being solar, is it not the battery, but the capacitor that needs replacing? And that should last more like 20-30 years. (Or at least 15+, as stated, above?)


----------



## Racer88

Fullers1845 said:


> Being solar, isn't is not the battery, but the capacitor that needs replacing? And that should last more like 20-30 years.


My understanding (which could be mistaken) is that it's a battery, not a capacitor. I recall reading somewhere that the very first solar watches (decades ago) used capacitors. But, the more contemporary solar watches use a rechargeable (lithium battery). Most (all?) of the solar Casios use a CTL1616 rechargeable lithium battery.

From my Oceanus T200 manual:

*







*


----------



## jkpa

I'm tempted to re-buy the S100. Not sure why I sold it. Likely to fund another watch I have sold as well LOL.


----------



## dgaddis

While writing a review on my T200 I just noticed that the light blue version is listed as 'End of Production' on the Oceanus website. So if you want one, probably need to jump on it pretty quick.









OCW-T200S-2AJF | CASIO


“Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、先進のテクノロジーとスポーティデザインを併せ持つ「OCEANUS（オシアナス）」から、Bluetooth®を搭載したシンプルな3針モデルが登場します。...




products.oceanus.casio.jp


----------



## PhilL-2020

Fullers1845 said:


> Being solar, is it not the battery, but the capacitor that needs replacing? And that should last more like 20-30 years. (Or at least 15+, as stated, above?)


As already answered and to confirm they are secondary (rechargeable) batteries, sometimes they are called accumulators and I think a bad translation from Japanese saw them widely referred to as capacitors. I'm not sure if capacitors were ever or widely used. Certainly today capacitors have a much higher capacity and could be used perhaps.

The chemistry used in the CTL type batteries is pretty robust and I've seen reports of Casio rechargeable watches still working fine 15 years later on the same battery.


----------



## Fullers1845

Racer88 said:


> My understand (which could be mistaken) is that it's a battery, not a capacitor. I recall reading somewhere that the very first solar watches (decades ago) used capacitors. But, the more contemporary solar watches use a rechargeable (lithium battery). Most (all?) of the solar Casios use a CTL1616 rechargeable lithium battery.
> 
> From my Oceanus T200 manual:
> 
> *
> View attachment 15685457
> *


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

PhilL-2020 said:


> As already answered and to confirm they are secondary (rechargeable) batteries, sometimes they are called accumulators and I think a bad translation from Japanese saw them widely referred to as capacitors. I'm not sure if capacitors were ever or widely used. Certainly today capacitors have a much higher capacity and could be used perhaps.
> 
> The chemistry used in the CTL type batteries is pretty robust and I've seen reports of Casio rechargeable watches still working fine 15 years later on the same battery.


My solar Raysman bought in 1998 is still working fine on its first battery...

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

dgaddis said:


> While writing a review on my T200 I just noticed that the light blue version is listed as 'End of Production' on the Oceanus website. So if you want one, probably need to jump on it pretty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-2AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、先進のテクノロジーとスポーティデザインを併せ持つ「OCEANUS（オシアナス）」から、Bluetooth®を搭載したシンプルな3針モデルが登場します。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> products.oceanus.casio.jp


Speaking of the light blue version.....I love it!!   


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kzgHRN


----------



## Tanker G1

New arrivals.


----------



## whb42187

Zaratsu cousins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Friendly reminder if you want to try your T200 on a nylon strap, the BluShark knit weave straps are a great option. They're nice and thin, but still high quality.


----------



## MightyBobo

Wait, so you're telling me this guy I've had sitting around in storage is still desired?


----------



## Racer88

MightyBobo said:


> Wait, so you're telling me this guy I've had sitting around in storage is still desired?
> 
> View attachment 15714445


If you no longer desire it, I'll dispose of it properly for you. ?

Cool that the label is only Oceanus (no Casio). Which model is that? Nice looking watch.


----------



## dgaddis

Yeah what's the model number on that one? Does the bezel turn?


----------



## MightyBobo

Racer88 said:


> If you no longer desire it, I'll dispose of it properly for you. 😊
> 
> Cool that the label is only Oceanus (no Casio). Which model is that? Nice looking watch.


Funny story, I put it up multiple times for $100 on FB marketplace - nobody was interested! Also, now that I'm looking at the picture closely, damn she needs a cleaning lol.

Also, I didn't even realize they ADDED the "Casio" - I thought they always left it with just "Oceanus".



dgaddis said:


> Yeah what's the model number on that one? Does the bezel turn?


OCW-P500 - Yes, the bezel turns counter-clockwise. Maybe y'all can tell me something new about my watch I've had forever now lol. Other than the fact its gross and needs a cleaning


----------



## Matty9003

It's a shame you're not in the UK, I would have ripped your arm off at the chance of paying 100 LOL...


----------



## MightyBobo

Matty9003 said:


> It's a shame you're not in the UK, I would have ripped your arm off at the chance of paying 100 LOL...


I literally don't think I got a single message for it. This was before FB Marketplace and whatnot, so I shouldn't be surprised. Craigslist people aren't after nice watches often lol

I even have the original box and everything.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Time4Playnow said:


> Speaking of the light blue version.....I love it!!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kzgHRN


The blue does an amazing job of changing colors depending on lighting. It goes to a grey pretty quickly with a turn of the wrist. I just adore the details of the T200; it's the one watch I'd keep if I ever leave this hobby.


----------



## Racer88

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> The blue does an amazing job of changing colors depending on lighting. It goes to a grey pretty quickly with a turn of the wrist. I just adore the details of the T200; it's the one watch I'd keep if I ever leave this hobby.


I love the dark blue T200 dial. The matching metallic blue logo and second hand are perfect compliments to the dial. I wore it today.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Racer88 said:


> I love the dark blue T200 dial. The matching metallic blue logo and second hand are perfect compliments to the dial. I wore it today.
> 
> View attachment 15715771


It does so many things so well and looks so sensational whilst doing so. People - watch people and non-watch people alike - who know my interest in watches and know I own a few nice watches from some solid mid-level brands were often puzzled in the past year and a half when I told them that my T200 was my best watch, but all-in-all, it simply was. _Favorite_ at any given time, well, I'm a sentimental type, so maybe not. But _*best*_? It sure was.

(Then I bought a Citizen with the 0100 ecodrive, and that's now my best watch, but that's a different story, and if I consider the T200 to be second best now, it's still a Hell of a compliment.)


----------



## FarmeR57

MightyBobo said:


> Wait, so you're telling me this guy I've had sitting around in storage is still desired?


It's a shame to keep that beauty in the drawer 

Afaik the Oceanus models without the Casio on the face were for the North American market. The idea was to separate their higher end offerings from the less expensive models associated with the Casio name.

The OCW-P500 is part of the Cachalot series which also includes OCW-P100, OCW-P600, OCW-P1000, and the recently released OCW-P2000.









Hope yours will get some wrist time soon


----------



## Miroslav

Hello,
I am a proud owner of S100, great watch, so light, disappears on the wrist. I really want to add another Oceanus, but unfortunately the model I like is out of production. I'm talking about Oceanus OCW-S3001-1AJF.








I'm literally obsessed with the dial ...
Will you join with advice, where can I get it? I check the sites I know /seiya;shopinginjapan;sakura/ everywhere is missing or not available .. Any idea where I can find it brand new or used like new, and offer delivery via DHL?
Thanks in advance to those who responded!
Best regards!


----------



## Miklos86

Miroslav said:


> Hello,
> I am a proud owner of S100, great watch, so light, disappears on the wrist. I really want to add another Oceanus, but unfortunately the model I like is out of production. I'm talking about Oceanus OCW-S3001-1AJF.
> View attachment 15725183
> 
> I'm literally obsessed with the dial ...
> Will you join with advice, where can I get it? I check the sites I know /seiya;shopinginjapan;sakura/ everywhere is missing or not available .. Any idea where I can find it brand new or used like new, and offer delivery via DHL?
> Thanks in advance to those who responded!
> Best regards!


There is one listing from Japan on Chrono24. Seems like a special edition, not the same colorway. Looks stunning though.






Casio Oceanus vásárlása a Chrono24-en


Casio Oceanus órák a Chrono24-en - a luxusórák nemzetközi piacterén. Hasonlítsa össze az órákat, és vásároljon a legjobb áron.




www.chrono24.hu





Sorry, the site automatically appears in Hungarian for me, so is the link, hopefully on your browser it switches to your local language.


----------



## ACace1

Miklos86 said:


> There is one listing from Japan on Chrono24. Seems like a special edition, not the same colorway. Looks stunning though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus vásárlása a Chrono24-en
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus órák a Chrono24-en - a luxusórák nemzetközi piacterén. Hasonlítsa össze az órákat, és vásároljon a legjobb áron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the site automatically appears in Hungarian for me, so is the link, hopefully on your browser it switches to your local language.


Wow that is a stunner!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

ACace1 said:


> Wow that is a stunner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


here's mine to give you a better look......


----------



## James142

Barn0081 said:


> here's mine to give you a better look......
> 
> View attachment 15726887
> 
> 
> View attachment 15726888
> 
> 
> View attachment 15726889
> 
> 
> View attachment 15726891


 The depth of that dial is gorgeous


----------



## whb42187

Damn quartz and titanium are a match made in heaven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

Technically not an Oceanus post, but got a new Attesa the other day, and wanted to compare with my trusty S100.

Pictures not at the same scale unfortunately.





































Finishing is exquisite in both.

The dial in this Attesa is a lot more interesting. But the Oceanus has the cities/zones in the dial.

The dial in the Attesa feels bigger visually, partly due to the bezel being black (thus merging with the dial itself). The two watches have equivalent dimensions though, and the Attesa sized for me is a tad lighter too (91 vs 88grams).

The DLC bezel in the Attesa will probably fare better in the long run than the highly polished TiC bezel in the Casio.

Both bracelets are very comfortable. I find the Attesa one to be a little less of a hairpuller. Also, it has a tool-less quick adjust, something that the Oceanus with it's two holes lacks.

Function wise, the two watches are equivalent. But the Attesa is a little weirder to operate and also lacks the non recessed button of the Oceanus to check synchronization.

The Oceanus has a more robust and easier to engage power saving mode.

Both watches have good blue lume. The Oceanus has more of it, but the Attesa seems to hold out the same as far as readability after a couple of hours is concerned.

Both watches are easy to read. The contrast in the Oceanus is a little bigger though (fatter hands, black dial).

The sapphire in the Oceanus is slightly curved, giving the watch a more premium feel (personally). It also has a worse anti-reflective coating than the Attesa. This is somewhat mitigated by the black dial, not entirely though.

This Attesa was a little pricier for me to acquire, the two watches have similar MSRPs though (80k pre tax).

Hope that helps!


----------



## dgaddis

Dante80 said:


> Technically not an Oceanus post, but got a new Attesa the other day, and wanted to compare with my trusty S100.
> ......
> Hope that helps!


Great post! I'm a fan of Citizen, my favorite watch is a Citizen. Their Duratect surface hardening treatment is better than Casio's IME. I've had this PMD56-2952 almost two years now and it's in great shape. The clasp has some marks (nearly all of them from rubbing against ceramic baking stones when doing the dishes) but the bracelet is otherwise 99% perfect and the case itself is perfect, including the black DLC coated bezel.

EDIT TO ADD - also agree on the bracelet. My S100 was a bit of a hair puller, not terrible, but a bit. None of my Citizen bracelets pull hair ever. My Oceanus T200 doesn't either though.


----------



## samael_6978

I'm joining the club with my new to me T200. I wanted different color, but found this one used for a good price. This is the middle blue dial that comes without the bracelet. I will probably sell this one and buy the one I want. For now, just figuring out if I like the watch.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1

samael_6978 said:


> I will probably sell this one and buy the one I want.


I'll give you $8.35 and the rest of my sandwich. Deal?


----------



## samael_6978

Tanker G1 said:


> I'll give you $8.35 and the rest of my sandwich. Deal?
> 
> View attachment 15746762


I'll pass. Enjoy your sandwich.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

I'm having second thoughts about letting this one go. Gorgeous watch...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

I often neglect my Oshis for my Gs and Seikos, but whenever I slap one back on the wrist I'm like, damn, why do I own anything else.


----------



## Fullers1845

samael_6978 said:


> I'm having second thoughts about letting this one go. Gorgeous watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm developing a soft spot for that grey dial on the T200. Still love my blue, but, mmmh...


----------



## samael_6978

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm developing a soft spot for that grey dial on the T200. Still love my blue, but, mmmh...


Mine is actually blue. Grey dial is what I really wanted. I just got a good deal on this one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrstevil

Just got my self a ocw-s5000ds . As I lurked here for some time I thought it would be nice to share


----------



## Matty9003

mrstevil said:


> Just got my self a ocw-s5000ds . As I lurked here for some time I thought it would be nice to share


Lovely watch and it looks great on your wrist. Wear it in good healthy, hopefully for many years.


----------



## DaveATX

mrstevil said:


> Just got my self a ocw-s5000ds . As I lurked here for some time I thought it would be nice to share


That's gorgeous! Congrats!

Edit: I love the red second hand. Nice, fun touch there.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrstevil

DaveATX said:


> That's gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> Edit: I love the red second hand. Nice, fun touch there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah thanks. Really happy with it. Some times it is almost monochrome and sometimes it is more colorful like on the wrist photo.


----------



## dgaddis

Anyone with both an S100 and T200 tried to swap the modules yet??? The whole dial/movement/handset/etc as one piece. If I could put my T200 module into an S100 I'd be SUPER stoked. I doubt it would work. BUT. Someone should check.


----------



## babyivan

What is the advantage, besides the Bluetooth function?

I guess maybe being able to see battery level?

I for one don't care about Bluetooth, multi-band is as good as it gets.

Full disclosure: I just ordered an s100


----------



## dgaddis

babyivan said:


> What is the advantage, besides the Bluetooth function?
> 
> I guess maybe being able to see battery level?
> 
> I for one don't care about Bluetooth, multi-band is as good as it gets.
> 
> Full disclosure: I just ordered an s100


I prefer the dial on the T200. The larger indices that appear to float, the matte dial, less text, etc. But I do like the size of the S100 better.

They're both great!


----------



## Time4Playnow

All this talk of S100 vs. T200.. As ppl know, the S100 is Ti and the T200 is SS, but in this instance, SS is just fine w/me. My T200 as sized for me weighs just 128g, which is only 10g more than my Ti Seiko Shogun. A lightweight watch is nice, but I often don't like them to be "too light." (I did have a different Oceanus in Ti once, and it did actually feel too light to me.. Sold it.) The 120-ish gram range is very nice, IMO. 

All a long way of saying, I really like the weight (among other attributes) of the T200! It's a gorgeous watch - so happy I picked one up. The fact that it is SS and not Ti does not in any way diminish its greatness.


----------



## AEmgee

For anybody interested, here is my thread about the problem I have had with the crown on my Oceanus OCW-S3000:








Oceanus OCW-S3000-1AJF Dial Problem


I have an Oceanus OCW-S3000-1AJF which was purchased in Japan a few years ago (it is not marketed in North America). The watch has performed perfectly until now. Recently, when traveling and trying to adjust the time zone, I noticed that when the dial is pulled out, nothing happens to the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## dgaddis

Time4Playnow said:


> All this talk of S100 vs. T200.. As ppl know, the S100 is Ti and the T200 is SS, but in this instance, SS is just fine w/me. My T200 as sized for me weighs just 128g, which is only 10g more than my Ti Seiko Shogun. A lightweight watch is nice, but I often don't like them to be "too light." (I did have a different Oceanus in Ti once, and it did actually feel too light to me.. Sold it.) The 120-ish gram range is very nice, IMO.
> 
> All a long way of saying, I really like the weight (among other attributes) of the T200! It's a gorgeous watch - so happy I picked one up. The fact that it is SS and not Ti does not in any way diminish its greatness.


Yeah, I don't care one way or another, as far as weight is concerned. My favorite watch is a full titanium Citizen w/a 39mm case that weighs only 87g. My (current) 2nd favorite watch is the Seiko mini turtle, which weighs 145g. The T200, sized for my wrist, is 119g. But, I prefer the smaller case size and lug to lug length of the S100.

Also, it still bothers me that the *S*100 is made of *T*itanium whereas the *T*200 is made of *S*teel...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> All this talk of S100 vs. T200.. As ppl know, the S100 is Ti and the T200 is SS, but in this instance, SS is just fine w/me. My T200 as sized for me weighs just 128g, which is only 10g more than my Ti Seiko Shogun. A lightweight watch is nice, but I often don't like them to be "too light." (I did have a different Oceanus in Ti once, and it did actually feel too light to me.. Sold it.) The 120-ish gram range is very nice, IMO.
> 
> All a long way of saying, I really like the weight (among other attributes) of the T200! It's a gorgeous watch - so happy I picked one up. The fact that it is SS and not Ti does not in any way diminish its greatness.


And btw, this thread needs more photos...


----------



## Time4Playnow

dgaddis said:


> Yeah, I don't care one way or another, as far as weight is concerned. My favorite watch is a full titanium Citizen w/a 39mm case that weighs only 87g. My (current) 2nd favorite watch is the Seiko mini turtle, which weighs 145g. The T200, sized for my wrist, is 119g. But, I prefer the smaller case size and lug to lug length of the S100.
> 
> Also, it still bothers me that the *S*100 is made of *T*itanium whereas the *T*200 is made of *S*teel...


Why does it bother you? I assume you'd prefer the T200 in titanium? I wouldn't. For me that would put it into the category of "too light."


----------



## dgaddis

Time4Playnow said:


> Why does it bother you? I assume you'd prefer the T200 in titanium? I wouldn't. For me that would put it into the category of "too light."


Titanium, with a T = S100 model number, with an S
Steel, with an S = T200 model number, with a T

The materials are fine, the letters are wrong haha.


----------



## Time4Playnow

dgaddis said:


> Titanium, with a T = S100 model number, with an S
> Steel, with an S = T200 model number, with a T
> 
> The materials are fine, the letters are wrong haha.


🤣 🤣 🤣 It must be he** to be bothered by stuff like that.. 🤣🤣


----------



## dgaddis

Time4Playnow said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 It must be he** to be bothered by stuff like that.. 🤣🤣


Thankfully it's a mild case LOL. I notice these things and think, "hmm...well that's not how I'd have done it" but it doesn't bother me enough to lose sleep over it or anything. Only whine about it to strangers on the internet hahaha.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 It must be he** to be bothered by stuff like that.. 🤣🤣





dgaddis said:


> Thankfully it's a mild case LOL. I notice these things and think, "hmm...well that's not how I'd have done it" but it doesn't bother me enough to lose sleep over it or anything. Only whine about it to strangers on the internet hahaha.


Why do they call it a "hot water heater." If it's already hot, why do you need to heat it?

Why do they have braille on drive-thru ATMs???


----------



## dgaddis

Racer88 said:


> Why do they call it a "hot water heater." If it's already hot, why do you need to heat it?
> 
> Why do they have braille on drive-thru ATMs???


As a plumbing designer I can assure you it's just called a water heater. Only regular citizens call them hot water heaters.

The braille thing - I can't answer that one lol.


----------



## Fullers1845

babyivan said:


> What is the advantage, besides the Bluetooth function?
> 
> I guess maybe being able to see battery level?
> 
> I for one don't care about Bluetooth, multi-band is as good as it gets.
> 
> Full disclosure: I just ordered an s100


I'm with you on Multi-Band. I unpaired my T200 from my phone and deleted the app. Sync's w/ Ft. Collins every night.


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm with you on Multi-Band. I unpaired my T200 from my phone and deleted the app. Sync's w/ Ft. Collins every night.


Same here. I did pair mine to my phone once to check the battery level, just out of curiosity. It was full. So I deleted the pairing and haven't worried about it since.


----------



## dgaddis

A while back I mentioned that I thought it was possible to swap a quick adjust clasp onto the T200. I did a similar swap on an S100, which required permanently modifying the bracelet links and the clasp to get it all to fit. I'm 99% sure the same clasp will swap directly onto a T200 without any modifications, but you only swap over the main body, the piece with the buttons, not the milled fold over bits. I ordered the clasp from PacParts. I waited 2.5 months or so. USPS then lost it. Several months later they finally approved my claim to be reimbursed for the cost of the clasp (that process took three or four appeals....). Six weeks ago I re-ordered the clasp. PacParts doesn't send you shipping confirmation, you have to go on their site and look up your order. I happened to check it this morning for the first time and it shipped out yesterday! UPS says it'll be here Friday, now this is a COVID world so Friday might mean Monday, but at least it is finally incoming. Will report back.

Happen to be wearing my T200 today.


----------



## Racer88

dgaddis said:


> A while back I mentioned that I thought it was possible to swap a quick adjust clasp onto the T200. I did a similar swap on an S100, which required permanently modifying the bracelet links and the clasp to get it all to fit. I'm 99% sure the same clasp will swap directly onto a T200 without any modifications, but you only swap over the main body, the piece with the buttons, not the milled fold over bits. I ordered the clasp from PacParts. I waited 2.5 months or so. USPS then lost it. Several months later they finally approved my claim to be reimbursed for the cost of the clasp (that process took three or four appeals....). Six weeks ago I re-ordered the clasp. PacParts doesn't send you shipping confirmation, you have to go on their site and look up your order. I happened to check it this morning for the first time and it shipped out yesterday! UPS says it'll be here Friday, now this is a COVID world so Friday might mean Monday, but at least it is finally incoming. Will report back.
> 
> Happen to be wearing my T200 today.


Nice shot that really shows how awesome the dial is.


----------



## Barn0081

mrstevil said:


> Just got my self a ocw-s5000ds . As I lurked here for some time I thought it would be nice to share


mine says hi


----------



## babyivan

Arrived this afternoon... I guess I'm part of the club now 








I have no idea how people can say it's a small watch. I think it's sized quite perfectly.


----------



## babyivan

Fantastic lume too...


----------



## Racer88

babyivan said:


> Arrived this afternoon... I guess I'm part of the club now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how people can say it's a small watch. I think it's sized quite perfectly.


Congrats and enjoy in good health! Beautiful watch. The more I look at the S100, thanks to you enablers, the more I like the bezel more than the flat one on my T200.


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> Same here. I did pair mine to my phone once to check the battery level, just out of curiosity. It was full. So I deleted the pairing and haven't worried about it since.


Battery level was the only feature that kept me on the app as long as I stayed. Once I realized the T200 has a low-power indicator on the watch (seconds hand jumps 2-sec's as with many quartz watches), I ditched the app and haven't looked back.


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Fantastic lume too...


Congrats! Nice watch. For sake of comparison, here's how the lume is done on the T200. It's fine, but when the watch has such long markers, I can't figure out why Casio doesn't put lume the whole length of them, like they do on the S100..


----------



## PhilL-2020

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats! Nice watch. For sake of comparison, here's how the lume is done on the T200. It's fine, but when the watch has such long markers, I can't figure out why Casio doesn't put lume the whole length of them, like they do on the S100..
> 
> View attachment 15770806


Think it is just part of the design aesthetics as the indices are polished and catch the light, but if they had luminous paint on them they'd not be. The watch is designed to be admired in the daylight, but just give the time when its dark.


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin

Is Casio planning any time soon to make more of those ones with the crazy faceted glass bezels? I have been really curious on one of those, but seems the Baselworld 2018 is the last time they made one with the full proper bezel. I've seen there are some S5000 which have it on the inner bezel but the effect is not as pronounced. Not trying to find just the below style (S4000 limited edition), but any with that type of bezel as the effect seems really great. I honestly thought these had LEDs or something in the bezel making them look like that, so to know that's just natural light hitting them and doing that would be distracting in such a great way IMO.


----------



## Igorek

No one knows except Casio. Latest one is the new S5000 Indigo limited edition I have to say is mesmerizing.


----------



## babyivan

Racer88 said:


> Congrats and enjoy in good health! Beautiful watch. The more I look at the S100, thanks to you enablers, the more I like the bezel more than the flat one on my T200.


Thanks! I don't think one is better than the other, they both have their qualities. Personally, I like the S100 better. The way the links are not straight and have an angle is what one me over instantly.

Being full titanium is going to take some getting used to. It feels so light. I normally associate a metal watch with having some heft.


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats! Nice watch. For sake of comparison, here's how the lume is done on the T200. It's fine, but when the watch has such long markers, I can't figure out why Casio doesn't put lume the whole length of them, like they do on the S100..
> 
> View attachment 15770806


Thanks! I think the lume looks great on both watches, even though there's less of it on the T200.

To be honest though, without an actual light button, true night time use is limited. Even the best lumed watches only lasts an hour or two. The exception being my Seiko shark tooth Monster. That baby glows all night.


----------



## dgaddis

babyivan said:


> Thanks! I think the lume looks great on both watches, even though there's less of it on the T200.
> 
> To be honest though, without an actual light button, true night time use is limited. Even the best lumed watches only lasts an hour or two. The exception being my Seiko shark tooth Monster. That baby glows all night.


All my lumed watches will last all night if you give 'em a bit of a 'charge' before going to bed. They're not super bright by morning, but bright enough to check the time.


----------



## mrstevil

Barn0081 said:


> mine says hi
> 
> View attachment 15770418


How cool is that!


----------



## mrstevil

Igorek said:


> No one knows except Casio. Latest one is the new S5000 Indigo limited edition I have to say is mesmerizing.


Yeah it was a hard choice for me , as I really liked that one as well


----------



## samael_6978

Just a quick question about T200.

Mine switches between standard and DST when it's set to automatic (AT). In other words, while wearing it it went from correct (dst) to incorrect (std) while on my wrist. 

I synced it with the phone and it went back to dst. 

Anyone has a similar experience?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Barn0081 said:


> mine says hi


Beautiful. That red seconds hand is a killer touch.


----------



## samael_6978

samael_6978 said:


> Just a quick question about T200.
> 
> Mine switches between standard and DST when it's set to automatic (AT). In other words, while wearing it it went from correct (dst) to incorrect (std) while on my wrist.
> 
> I synced it with the phone and it went back to dst.
> 
> Anyone has a similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, I guess it just sorted itself out. Now the automatic (AT) is the same as dst. I didn't wear this watch since time change so that could be the issue. It just needed time to adjust...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Good news - the quick adjust clasp swap will work, and the titanium cover matches the stainless steel shockingly well. It's not perfect, but it's really close, definitely close enough for a clasp

Bad news - it's not direct swap, some modifications will be required. The kind where you cut metal off something.

Gonna run home and knock it out over my lunch break. More later.


----------



## dgaddis

It's done! Turned out great. Highly recommend. More info here :: HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


----------



## Time4Playnow

dgaddis said:


> It's done! Turned out great. Highly recommend. More info here :: HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


Looks great!! But as with other watch-related adjustments, having the proper tools is important. Since what you did cannot be accomplished with a toothpick and screwdriver, looks like I won't be trying it. 😜 🤣🤣 Kudos to you, though!!


----------



## denbels

Hi,

I'm new to this forum.
Just received my brand new (what I taught) Casio OCW-T200-1AJF 2 days ago, but i'm not really happy.
When I use the oceanus.app on IOS, I can see that the first time sync was in 20160727A Russia ....
Already contacted the vendor (97% reliable), and asked them that Casio would contact me in direct.
Does anybody have seen this ?

Thx


----------



## denbels

Sorry, Here are the screenshots. Thx








Here are the images


----------



## Racer88

denbels said:


> When I use the oceanus.app on IOS, I can see that the first time sync was in 20160727A Russia ....


That's not the time sync you're looking at. I believe you're looking at this screen (below), which is a list of updates to the world time zones. Here's mine.










To access the record of time syncs click here (not on "self update"):









The latest time update is this screen:


----------



## denbels

Ik, Thx I understand, but for a watch manufactured in 2020 is that not strange ?


----------



## PhilL-2020

denbels said:


> Ik, Thx I understand, but for a watch manufactured in 2020 is that not strange ?


It's just a database of time zones and the dates when that timezone rule was last altered and the database was updated, this database is used on various watches, it has no relevance to when your watch was made. Your watch could not have been made in 2016 anyway as it didn't exist then.

There is no problem here, enjoy your watch.


----------



## denbels

Thx men,

I will from now on !!!


----------



## Racer88

PhilL-2020 said:


> It's just a database of time zones and the dates when that timezone rule was last altered and the database was updated, this database is used on various watches, it has no relevance to when your watch was made. Your watch could not have been made in 2016 anyway as it didn't exist then.
> 
> There is no problem here, enjoy your watch.


^^^ This.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-G1200-1AJF


----------



## whb42187

A successful sync from Fort Collins all the way here to Maine is always occasion to throw on the s100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

whb42187 said:


> A successful sync from Fort Collins all the way here to Maine is always occasion to throw on the s100
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Another Mainer here. My S100 sync'd for the first time in over a week last night!


----------



## whb42187

cjbiker said:


> Ha! Another Mainer here. My S100 sync'd for the first time in over a week last night!


Cheers from North Yarmouth. Must have been the weather because mine was in a wooden cabinet (albeit directly under a window) and still managed to sync. Curiously my rangeman sitting out on a bureau did not. Normally I just end up using the Clock Wave app but I'm always amused to see a successful sync on either of my MB6 watches.


----------



## Zedd88

denbels said:


> Ik, Thx I understand, but for a watch manufactured in 2020 is that not strange ?


That's not the adjustment of your watch. That's the adjustment of timezones in their database.


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## Tiribos

OCW-S3400-1AJF


----------



## bogdan_g

My Oceanus OCW-T3000A-1AJF arrived from "Sakura Watches" and it is a beauty. Didn't expect this level of finishing and detail for the price point. Outstanding job Casio! 😁


----------



## Fullers1845

^That is a beautiful watch. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## eichaan

Question for people who would know: what KIND of steel is my Oceanus T200 made of? Thanks in advance to the experts!


----------



## bogdan_g

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That is a beautiful watch. Enjoy it in good health!


Thank you! Undoubtedly one of the nicest surprises for me, since I had no clue how the watch would look in the flesh. Casio would sell these by the dozens if they ever decide to go officially global.


----------



## whb42187

Gotta smile when I see these two side by side. Even though they achieve their accuracy in totally different ways, I can always count on them to be precise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-650TDJ-2AJF


























OCW-650TDJ-2AJF with the OCW-650TDBE-1A
left only wave ceptor Japan, right only wave ceptor Europe


----------



## dgaddis

eichaan said:


> Question for people who would know: what KIND of steel is my Oceanus T200 made of? Thanks in advance to the experts!


Stainless is all that's specified. With a titanium carbide surface hardening treatment.


----------



## PhilL-2020

eichaan said:


> Question for people who would know: what KIND of steel is my Oceanus T200 made of? Thanks in advance to the experts!


It is most likely 316L as that is the grade generally used in all good or better watches, it would be unlikely to be anything else, but an email to Casio might get you an answer so you know for sure.









Which stainless steel type is the best for a watch bands? 304, 316L or 904L?


Technically, stainless steel is a steel alloy. Today we’ll discuss the most important alloys of stainless steel used in timepieces, watch case & watch bands production: 304, 316L & 904L. Type 316L stainless steel is the second common grade of steel for watch bands while 904L is the most...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## band2

Zedd88 said:


> View attachment 15786544
> 
> 
> View attachment 15786545
> 
> 
> View attachment 15786547


Thanks for the pics. I just obtained one and am enjoying it. Interestingly, the hour hand on your watch appears different from mine, and is different from the other pictures I've seen. In yours, the rectangle filled with lume is restricted to the distal half of the hour hand, whereas, on all others, it fills the entire hour hand, except for the triangular point.


----------



## dgaddis

band2 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I just obtained one and am enjoying it. Interestingly, the hour hand on your watch appears different from mine, and is different from the other pictures I've seen. In yours, the rectangle filled with lume is restricted to the distal half of the hour hand, whereas, on all others, it fills the entire hour hand, except for the triangular point.


Haha, pretty sure that's just the counterbalance on the minute hand covering part of the hour hand.


----------



## Zedd88

dgaddis said:


> Haha, pretty sure that's just the counterbalance on the minute hand covering part of the hour hand.


Yup exactly since the hour hand is at 3 o clock and the minute hand is at 45mins (9 o clock), the counterbalance blocks part of the hands.


----------



## Zedd88

band2 said:


> Thanks for the pics. I just obtained one and am enjoying it. Interestingly, the hour hand on your watch appears different from mine, and is different from the other pictures I've seen. In yours, the rectangle filled with lume is restricted to the distal half of the hour hand, whereas, on all others, it fills the entire hour hand, except for the triangular point.


It is the counterbalance.

Here is a closer photo of the hands.


----------



## JOHN J.

Does anyone have any experience with the new Dark Grey Dial version of the T200? Trying to decide vs. the same model in dark blue....any thoughts?


----------



## Fullers1845

I have dark blue. And I love dark grey. Definitely prefer the bracelet to a strap. In the end, you're going to have to make a choice. There is no wrong answer!










Mine...


----------



## nyonya

Can any of the resident bracelet experts let me know whether this clasp would fit the T200 bracelet? To me it looks like it likely would but will have an odd space on the non-spring bar attached side but I'm not experienced here.






Diver security clasp Bordum 18mm stainless steel brushed with 4 push-button released by MEYHOFER


Please click picture to enlarge! Stainless steel diver security clasp with push-button releaseModel Bordum (Mybrtfs559) Suitable for silicone watch straps, caoutchouc watch straps and for metal watch bandsMaterial stainless steel, finely brushed finishFor...



www.watch-band-center.com


----------



## dgaddis

nyonya said:


> Can any of the resident bracelet experts let me know whether this clasp would fit the T200 bracelet? To me it looks like it likely would but will have an odd space on the non-spring bar attached side but I'm not experienced here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diver security clasp Bordum 18mm stainless steel brushed with 4 push-button released by MEYHOFER
> 
> 
> Please click picture to enlarge! Stainless steel diver security clasp with push-button releaseModel Bordum (Mybrtfs559) Suitable for silicone watch straps, caoutchouc watch straps and for metal watch bandsMaterial stainless steel, finely brushed finishFor...
> 
> 
> 
> www.watch-band-center.com


Nope, won't work. The stock clasp has a skinny bit that attaches to the center of a bracelet link, as seen in the pic below. It's attached with a pin and collar, just like the rest of the bracelet links, so a springbar won't fit in that bracelet link.


----------



## nyonya

dgaddis said:


> Nope, won't work. The stock clasp has a skinny bit that attaches to the center of a bracelet link, as seen in the pic below. It's attached with a pin and collar, just like the rest of the bracelet links, so a springbar won't fit in that bracelet link.


Thanks, I did notice that. My question is could the pin and collar be used to attach that end of the clasp instead of a spring bar? The collar would still be within that center link so wouldn't it hold? I recognize it would look a bit funny but wouldn't be visible while on the wrist.


----------



## dgaddis

nyonya said:


> Thanks, I did notice that. My question is could the pin and collar be used to attach that end of the clasp instead of a spring bar? The collar would still be within that center link so wouldn't it hold? I recognize it would look a bit funny but wouldn't be visible while on the wrist.


Ah, well....maybe, if the pin is the same diameter as as the spring bar ends.

Also I'm not positive what the bracelet width is at the clasp attachment points, note in the pic above there's "shoulders" cut into both bracelet links that attach to the clasp.

I assume you saw this thread, where I put an Oceanus quick adjust clasp onto my T200? I know for sure it works haha. HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


----------



## nyonya

dgaddis said:


> Ah, well....maybe, if the pin is the same diameter as as the spring bar ends.
> 
> Also I'm not positive what the bracelet width is at the clasp attachment points, note in the pic above there's "shoulders" cut into both bracelet links that attach to the clasp.
> 
> I assume you saw this thread, where I put an Oceanus quick adjust clasp onto my T200? I know for sure it works haha. HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


I see what you're saying - guess it's not very likely to work neatly.

I did see that thread - unfortunately I don't have a belt sander and have no experience working on similar things so wouldn't trust myself to do it right. Also that clasp is quite a bit more expensive! I guess I'll continue enjoying the watch on its perfectly functional stock bracelet.


----------



## SeveHands

Hi, I’ve just bought a t200, and I’m hoping one of you guys can tell me how to have the watch only pick up the radio signal rather than using Bluetooth with my phone, and how to check if the watch has successfully picked up a radio signal? Apologies for what I’m sure is a question that’s been asked repeatedly, my google skills appear limited as I can’t find an answer.. thanks in advance, and wow, what a watch! The hype is 100% deserved!


----------



## nyonya

SeveHands said:


> Hi, I've just bought a t200, and I'm hoping one of you guys can tell me how to have the watch only pick up the radio signal rather than using Bluetooth with my phone, and how to check if the watch has successfully picked up a radio signal? Apologies for what I'm sure is a question that's been asked repeatedly, my google skills appear limited as I can't find an answer.. thanks in advance, and wow, what a watch! The hype is 100% deserved!


Not having it use bluetooth from your phone is easy - just uninstall the app. You can check if the watch has received a radio signal by hitting the button by the crown - the second hand will indicate either a "Y" for signal received or an "N" for not received.

I'm curious why you wouldn't want to have it sync with your phone though? To me one of the big strengths of this watch is the automatic time zone adjustment while traveling - just wait for your phone to grab a signal, sync through bluetooth and bam! Your watch is showing the correct local time.


----------



## dgaddis

nyonya said:


> Not having it use bluetooth from your phone is easy - just uninstall the app. You can check if the watch has received a radio signal by hitting the button by the crown - the second hand will indicate either a "Y" for signal received or an "N" for not received.
> 
> I'm curious why you wouldn't want to have it sync with your phone though? To me one of the big strengths of this watch is the automatic time zone adjustment while traveling - just wait for your phone to grab a signal, sync through bluetooth and bam! Your watch is showing the correct local time.


Deleting the app isn't all you need to do, the watch will still try to sync. I think if you check to see if it synced it shows the result of the most recent attempt. So if it tried to sync via BT but missed, you'll get a No, even if earlier in the day it did sync via MB6. You have to delete the pairing from the watch, here's how:

Pull the crown all the way out, hold down the button for 10sec until hand points to 'C'.

I don't use BT, I like it syncing only via MT6. I don't want the app running on my phone all the time, and it seems like a waste of battery power for the watch to be attempting the sync four times a day when most days I'm wearing another watch and my phone isn't even near the T200.


----------



## SeveHands

nyonya said:


> Not having it use bluetooth from your phone is easy - just uninstall the app. You can check if the watch has received a radio signal by hitting the button by the crown - the second hand will indicate either a "Y" for signal received or an "N" for not received.
> 
> I'm curious why you wouldn't want to have it sync with your phone though? To me one of the big strengths of this watch is the automatic time zone adjustment while traveling - just wait for your phone to grab a signal, sync through bluetooth and bam! Your watch is showing the correct local time.


Thanks for your reply. So if the watch has received a signal from my phone how long will it continue to say "Y" for signal received after I've unpaired it from the app? As in, if it says "Y" after a few days, how do I know it isn't the previous app sync rather than the radio transmission? Does it work on a 24hr basis? It's purely curiosity, and also I'm not much of a traveller so the time zone adjustment doesn't benefit me.


----------



## SeveHands

dgaddis said:


> Deleting the app isn't all you need to do, the watch will still try to sync. I think if you check to see if it synced it shows the result of the most recent attempt. So if it tried to sync via BT but missed, you'll get a No, even if earlier in the day it did sync via MB6. You have to delete the pairing from the watch, here's how:
> 
> Pull the crown all the way out, hold down the button for 10sec until hand points to 'C'.
> 
> I don't use BT, I like it syncing only via MT6. I don't want the app running on my phone all the time, and it seems like a waste of battery power for the watch to be attempting the sync four times a day when most days I'm wearing another watch and my phone isn't even near the T200.


Thanks for your reply. I've followed your advice but now my watch is running 14 seconds fast.. is there any way to instigate it picking up a radio signal or do I need to wait until it tries itself? Thanks again.


----------



## SeveHands

dgaddis said:


> Deleting the app isn't all you need to do, the watch will still try to sync. I think if you check to see if it synced it shows the result of the most recent attempt. So if it tried to sync via BT but missed, you'll get a No, even if earlier in the day it did sync via MB6. You have to delete the pairing from the watch, here's how:
> 
> Pull the crown all the way out, hold down the button for 10sec until hand points to 'C'.
> 
> I don't use BT, I like it syncing only via MT6. I don't want the app running on my phone all the time, and it seems like a waste of battery power for the watch to be attempting the sync four times a day when most days I'm wearing another watch and my phone isn't even near the T200.


Sorry, I realised I just need to press button a for a moment to get a manual update. Apologies for the novice questions.


----------



## dgaddis

SeveHands said:


> Thanks for your reply. I've followed your advice but now my watch is running 14 seconds fast.. is there any way to instigate it picking up a radio signal or do I need to wait until it tries itself? Thanks again.


You can do one of three things:
1 - don't worry about it and let it reset itself tonight w/the MB6 sync. 14 seconds isn't going to make you late to anything today haha
2 - manually set the time like you would any quartz watch
3 - try a manual MB6 sync, press the button for half a second or so.

Problem with number 3 is unless you're close to the tower it probably won't sync, the signal strength is stronger late at night. I live in GA and have never been able to get a successful daytime sync from the tower in CO, but it syncs overnight 95% of the time.

Here's a link to the manual with all the info in it :: 


https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5596.pdf


----------



## SeveHands

dgaddis said:


> You can do one of three things:
> 1 - don't worry about it and let it reset itself tonight w/the MB6 sync. 14 seconds isn't going to make you late to anything today haha
> 2 - manually set the time like you would any quartz watch
> 3 - try a manual MB6 sync, press the button for half a second or so.
> 
> Problem with number 3 is unless you're close to the tower it probably won't sync, the signal strength is stronger late at night. I live in GA and have never been able to get a successful daytime sync from the tower in CO, but it syncs overnight 95% of the time.
> 
> Here's a link to the manual with all the info in it ::
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5596.pdf


Thank you. Your advice has been a real help.


----------



## Pad31

Good evening
I'm also part of the Oceanus Owner with a not so common model reference OCW-520.
The watch is quite thick at first look but is finally fine once on the wrist.
I was lucky enought to buy it NOS for 50 euros .
Only "issue" is that the second hand is not 100% aligned on the 12am when the chrono mode is initiated


----------



## pl_gristle

Pad31 said:


> second hand is not 100% aligned


That can be manually adjusted using the "hand set"mode. Read the manual, the adjustment procedure is in there. Good score for 50 euros! The OCW-500/510/520 series are perhaps my favorite Oceanus watches . I have 3 500/510 models. Hopefully yours can sync to the european towers. Two of mine sync to US towers, one JDM model needs the JJY emulator app.


----------



## Rahvin_of_Blackford

hey all. found the casio Oceanus thx to a youtube vid. 



In the video I noticed that the watch was copper/bronze. it's a T200. is that an aftermarket/limited thing? I haven't seen a T200 that looks like that anywhere else. thanks. enjoying the site.


----------



## docbrauni

Rahvin_of_Blackford said:


> In the video I noticed that the watch was copper/bronze. it's a T200.


...no, it's not. This is just the reflection of the warm ("tungsten") light in the room. There is (unfortunately) no copper / bronze T200...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Pad31

pl_gristle said:


> That can be manually adjusted using the "hand set"mode. Read the manual, the adjustment procedure is in there. Good score for 50 euros! The OCW-500/510/520 series are perhaps my favorite Oceanus watches . I have 3 500/510 models. Hopefully yours can sync to the european towers. Two of mine sync to US towers, one JDM model needs the JJY emulator app.


Hello
I manage to align manually the hour and minute hand but not the second as it can be adusted onlyone second per one second. The delta is no more than 0.5 second... which is not such an issue but i like when chrono are fully aligned on the 12am


----------



## Rammus




----------



## SeveHands

Does anyone have any tips for reattaching the bracelet to a t200? Decided to try it on a ‘the watch steward’ strap, but now can’t get the bracelet back on...


----------



## SeveHands

Scratch that. Got it back on..


----------



## SeveHands




----------



## Sibe

check out the new OCW-T4000A-1AJF, found here with other new watches


----------



## Barn0081

hmmm, not sure I'm a fan of the new T4000 range, a bit bland maybe ?


----------



## dgaddis

Sibe said:


> check out the new OCW-T4000A-1AJF, found here with other new watches


"...the black model "OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF" (148,500 yen) with DLC processing applied to the entire body and a green vapor-deposited dial and second hand" -> that sounds very interesting.


----------



## dgaddis

Wore my T200 yesterday. Such a nice thing! Really do like it on the navy Barton silicone strap.


----------



## BlueRibbon

I am really intrigued by the Oceanus T200, love the brushing on the bezel and obviously the capabilities of the watch. One question: so it appears that the sapphire is AR-coated both on the inside and the outside? Can anyone who has worn his Oceanus for a good while chime in on the scratch resistance of the outer AR-layer? How are your crystals holding up? Thanks in advance and all the best!


----------



## JOHN J.

Sibe said:


> check out the new OCW-T4000A-1AJF, found here with other new watches


Too busy for my taste, sorry.


----------



## dgaddis

BlueRibbon said:


> I am really intrigued by the Oceanus T200, love the brushing on the bezel and obviously the capabilities of the watch. One question: so it appears that the sapphire is AR-coated both on the inside and the outside? Can anyone who has worn his Oceanus for a good while chime in on the scratch resistance of the outer AR-layer? How are your crystals holding up? Thanks in advance and all the best!


The T200 has an AR coating only on the inside. Most of the higher end (more expensive) Oceanus have it both inside and outside, but the S100 and T200 (and maybe one or two others) have only an interior coating. When in doubt check the Japanese site and look at the technical details - OCW-T200S-1AJF | CASIO (look under the EXTERIOR dropdown). Exterior only is a plus in my book, 'cause there's no worries about scratching the outer layer.

All that said, the ones with both inner and outer are really amazingly clear.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Thanks for correcting me, much appreciated, dgaddis! And I love that it is only coated on the inside, I prefer it for the reason you stated.


----------



## Racer88

BlueRibbon said:


> I am really intrigued by the Oceanus T200, love the brushing on the bezel and obviously the capabilities of the watch. One question: so it appears that the sapphire is AR-coated both on the inside and the outside? Can anyone who has worn his Oceanus for a good while chime in on the scratch resistance of the outer AR-layer? How are your crystals holding up? Thanks in advance and all the best!


Wait a sec... We're supposed to WEAR these things?!?? 

Just kidding. With the number of watches I have in rotation, mine hasn't been worn often enough / long enough to get any scratches that I know of. I don't know if it's coated both sides.


----------



## Racer88

JOHN J. said:


> Too busy for my taste, sorry.


Wow... you're calling THAT, "busy???" Ha! For a Casio, it's quite subdued, IMO.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Racer88 said:


> Wait a sec... We're supposed to WEAR these things?!??
> 
> Just kidding. With the number of watches I have in rotation, mine hasn't been worn often enough / long enough to get any scratches that I know of. I don't know if it's coated both sides.


Yes, I once read in a book that this is what the bracelet-thingys are for. Apparently human bipedals would fasten the time devices to their wrists. Funny creatures! ;-)

Now seriously, thanks for chiming in, and thanks to dgaddis who pointed out the Japanese description we can lay my question to rest: the T200 is only AR-coated on the inside (Yay!), so it should be near nigh impossible to scratch the crystal.


----------



## Racer88

BlueRibbon said:


> Yes, I once read in a book that this is what the bracelet-thingys are for. Apparently human bipedals would fasten the time devices to their wrists. Funny creatures! ;-)
> 
> Now seriously, thanks for chiming in, and thanks to dgaddis who pointed out the Japanese description we can lay my questiojn to rest: the T200 is only AR-coated on the inside (Yay!), so it should be near nigh impossible to scratch the crystal.


It's a really nice watch. In case you missed it, and you need your appetite whetted some more, I reviewed it here:









Casio Oceanus T200 Review - The Truth About Watches


A review of the entry level Oceanus T200. Is this JDM watch from Casio's luxury line all that and a bag of chips? You may be surprised!




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## BlueRibbon

Racer88 said:


> It's a really nice watch. In case you missed it, and you need your appetite whetted some more, I reviewed it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus T200 Review - The Truth About Watches
> 
> 
> A review of the entry level Oceanus T200. Is this JDM watch from Casio's luxury line all that and a bag of chips? You may be surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetruthaboutwatches.com


I read that one - that was yours! NICE work!

See, the only thing keeping me from ordering one (I have daily wear covered with a vintage automatic, I am looking for a watch for sports, outdoors, 'knocking about' and 'pick it up and it is always set') is: I discovered the Citizen PMD56, totally different aesthetic, certainly more "knock about" than the T200, and it has a domed sapphire, which I quite like. Also, its clasp can be adjusted on the fly, something I sorely miss on most metal bracelets. And a Seiko SRPE61 (cheap and easy to have it upgraded to domed sapphire) is also beckoning .... But then it's these 'dilemmas' we watch people live for, no? ;-)


----------



## Racer88

BlueRibbon said:


> I read that one - that was yours! NICE work!
> 
> See, the only thing keeping me from ordering one (I have daily wear covered with a vintage automatic, I am looking for a watch for sports, outdoors, 'knocking about' and 'pick it up and it is always set') is: I discovered the Citizen PMD56, totally different aesthetic, certainly more "knock about" than the T200, and it has a domed sapphire, which I quite like. Also, its clasp can be adjusted on the fly, something I sorely miss on most metal bracelets. And a Seiko SRPE61 (cheap and easy to have it upgraded to domed sapphire) is also beckoning .... But then it's these 'dilemmas' we watch people live for, no? ;-)


Well, you know the answer to that, eh? Buy all of them! LOL! That's been my motto!

But, yeah... I wouldn't classify the T200 as a sport knock-about watch. But, that's subjective. In fact, it's my dressiest watch shy of my platinum / steel Rolex Yachtmaster.

One thing to be aware of is that the T200 has an integrated bracelet with no on-the-fly microadjustment. You get what you get with the bracelet. The T200 has regular lugs and springbar. So, you can get an aftermarket bracelet, if you want.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Racer88 said:


> Well, you know the answer to that, eh? Buy all of them! LOL! That's been my motto!
> 
> But, yeah... I wouldn't classify the T200 as a sport knock-about watch. But, that's subjective. In fact, it's my dressiest watch shy of my platinum / steel Rolex Yachtmaster.
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that the T200 has an integrated bracelet with no on-the-fly microadjustment. You get what you get with the bracelet. The T200 has regular lugs and springbar.


"Verily, go forth and buy ALL of them" .... I can sympathize with that ;-)


----------



## dgaddis

BlueRibbon said:


> I read that one - that was yours! NICE work!
> 
> See, the only thing keeping me from ordering one (I have daily wear covered with a vintage automatic, I am looking for a watch for sports, outdoors, 'knocking about' and 'pick it up and it is always set') is: I discovered the Citizen PMD56, totally different aesthetic, certainly more "knock about" than the T200, and it has a domed sapphire, which I quite like. Also, its clasp can be adjusted on the fly, something I sorely miss on most metal bracelets. And a Seiko SRPE61 (cheap and easy to have it upgraded to domed sapphire) is also beckoning .... But then it's these 'dilemmas' we watch people live for, no? ;-)


Ha, as it turns out, I have both the PMD56-2952 and a T200!

If you want a knock about watch, the Citizen wins hands down, it's not even a contest. The T200 is closer to a dress watch than to a 'knock about' watch IMO. It's a great piece, but it's more dressy.

The clasp on the Citizen is the very best on the market at any price point (yeah I said it, prove me wrong!) because it's super secure and you can adjust it either direction while it's on your wrist without risking it opening up on you. The watch is light, comfy, low profile, legible, 200m water resistant, and still looks great. It's also easier to change straps because the spring bar isn't quite as close to the case as on the T200. Of my 7 watch collection it's my favorite piece, and if I could only have 1 watch, it would be the Promaster. The only downside is that the radio control only works in Japan, so I use the ClockWave app every few months to sync it. It is a perpetual calendar so no worries about changing the date.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Dgaddis, thanks for taking the time for the write-up of your experience in comparison with the T200 and the pics. And I should say that it is really comparing apples and oranges, the T200 looks stunning and the play of brushed and polished surfaces and the intricacies of the dial put it in another aesthetic realm, "dressier" for lack of a better term. So if I did not have my vintage automatic for daily 'not-rough' use I'd definitely say the T200 would be an easy pick.

But since I have that base covered, something a bit more different and sturdy makes more sense (for me), and it is reassuring to hear that you are still very much convinced of the bracelet and clasp of the Citizen. My wrist changes circumference quite a bit during the day and I know from experience that I would not be happy with a metal bracelet that could not be adjusted on the fly.


----------



## dgaddis

BlueRibbon said:


> Dgaddis, thanks for taking the time for the write-up of your experience in comparison with the T200 and the pics. And I should say that it is really comparing apples and oranges, the T200 looks stunning and the play of brushed and polished surfaces and the intricacies of the dial put it in another aesthetic realm, "dressier" for lack of a better term. So if I did not have my vintage automatic for daily 'not-rough' use I'd definitely say the T200 would be an easy pick.
> 
> But since I have that base covered, something a bit more different and sturdy makes more sense (for me), and it is reassuring to hear that you are still very much convinced of the bracelet and clasp of the Citizen. My wrist changes circumference quite a bit during the day and I know from experience that I would not be happy with a metal bracelet that could not be adjusted on the fly.


Agreed, they are very different. The finishing on the T200 is WAY better than the Citizen, which simply has a matte finish throughout. The DuraTect coating is legit tho, I've not scratched my case or bezel yet in the 2 years I've owned it.

Here's a small video showing the clasp in action. I roll my wrist over, push the bracelet into the clasp to tighten it up, then push the buttons to release it and open it back up. There's two sets of buttons, one to release the quick adjust mechanism, and another to open the clasp. So no worries with the clasp opening on you while you're adjusting it. My wrist was a bit swollen so I had to really push to get it all the way tight (there's three positions on the clasp FWIW). It's the best functioning clasp on the market. It's not the prettiest, but this same mechanism could easily be put into a more attractive body. And it's not big, it's not too long even on my skinny wrist, and it's the same thickness as any normal clasp. I don't understand why every clasp isn't made like this one.

I won't bother the Oceanus topic with any more talk about the Citizen, but send me a PM if you have any other questions!

Video ::


http://imgur.com/bhNrj31


----------



## JOHN J.

Racer88 said:


> Wow... you're calling THAT, "busy???" Ha! For a Casio, it's quite subdued, IMO.


Lol!


----------



## Sibe

the new OCW-S5000ME, found here and from Casio


----------



## Miklos86

Sibe said:


> the new OCW-S5000ME, found here and from Casio


Came here to post this. Nice, but not 275k yen nice...


----------



## Barn0081

Sibe said:


> the new OCW-S5000ME, found here and from Casio


another colour? ....

This years baselworld -1AJR S model ?


----------



## Barn0081

video.....


----------



## gaizka

Picked up a T200 and yes I read all 90 pages.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-G1200-1AJF


----------



## kubr1ck

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15840280
> 
> OCW-G1200-1AJF


Great looking watch. I like the white indices. Makes the dial very legible.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wore my T200 yesterday.










Wearing it again today. #BestWatch


----------



## Fullers1845

In my opinion the comparison between the Citizen, above, and the Oceanus T200 is similar to comparing a Rolex Explorer with a Datejust.

Both watches are built to withstand the rigors of daily life. One looks more sporty. The other more dressy.

Choose the one you like better. Or get them both!

Today's wrist pic...


----------



## JOHN J.

Fullers1845 said:


> In my opinion the comparison between the Citizen, above, and the Oceanus T200 is similar to comparing a Rolex Explorer with a Datejust.
> 
> Both watches are built to withstand the rigors of daily life. One looks more sporty. The other more dressy.
> 
> Choose the one you like better. Or get them both!
> 
> Today's wrist pic...


Get both is good advice!


----------



## Dante80

Always get both!


----------



## nyonya

Dante80 said:


> Always get both!


That Citizen is a beauty - what's the reference?


----------



## Dante80

nyonya said:


> That Citizen is a beauty - what's the reference?


Ah thanks, it's CB3016-51Z. More here if you are interested.


----------



## Pavilions

What is the smallest Casio Oceanus size?


----------



## nyonya

Dante80 said:


> Ah thanks, it's CB3016-51Z. More here if you are interested.


Thanks! It looks like this one has proprietary lugs - is that right?


----------



## Noeysdv

Hi Everyone,

I just bought my partner a Casio Oceanus T3000 as a wedding gift. When it first arrived from Japan (i'm located in the Philippines), I synced it using the app to check if I got a legit item and if it was working properly. I had no problems. Now, after the wedding, my husband was trying to work it out on his own. He synced it to his phone to reflect current time settings but then the date keeps going back to 19 when it is April 26. App reflects correct date.

We had to manually adjust the date, which means adjusting everything. We followed step by step instructions including setting the date to April 26, 2021 - but then the small dial reflects a Friday, which should be Monday. I had to change the dates and find one that shows the 26th as a Monday, as a solution. But may cause problems with 30/31 month ends.

Just wanted to check if anyone has similar problems with adjusting the days and how they were able to resolve it.

PS. 
Thanks for all the sharing on this thread. I must have read the entire thread before committing to buy Oceanus over other brands.


----------



## Tiribos

Noeysdv said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just bought my partner a Casio Oceanus T3000 as a wedding gift. When it first arrived from Japan (i'm located in the Philippines), I synced it using the app to check if I got a legit item and if it was working properly. I had no problems. Now, after the wedding, my husband was trying to work it out on his own. He synced it to his phone to reflect current time settings but then the date keeps going back to 19 when it is April 26. App reflects correct date.
> 
> We had to manually adjust the date, which means adjusting everything. We followed step by step instructions including setting the date to April 26, 2021 - but then the small dial reflects a Friday, which should be Monday. I had to change the dates and find one that shows the 26th as a Monday, as a solution. But may cause problems with 30/31 month ends.
> 
> Just wanted to check if anyone has similar problems with adjusting the days and how they were able to resolve it.
> 
> PS.
> Thanks for all the sharing on this thread. I must have read the entire thread before committing to buy Oceanus over other brands.


Hello,

Have you checked the home position of the hands and day indicator ?
Page 13 of the manual.
Shame that you have a problem, I hope it will be solved.


----------



## Mr Auto

Pavilions said:


> What is the smallest Casio Oceanus size?


I believe its the S100 at the moment but could be a few older vintage models out there that are smaller










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

nyonya said:


> Thanks! It looks like this one has proprietary lugs - is that right?


Yep, both it and the S100 have integrated bracelets. I don't really mind though, since the reason I buy titanium watches is to wear them on titanium bracelets in the first place! Both the hexad on the S100 and the H-link on the Attesa are superlative as far as fit and finish is concerned. 🙂


----------



## dgaddis




----------



## Fullers1845

Noeysdv said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just bought my partner a Casio Oceanus T3000 as a wedding gift. When it first arrived from Japan (i'm located in the Philippines), I synced it using the app to check if I got a legit item and if it was working properly. I had no problems. Now, after the wedding, my husband was trying to work it out on his own. He synced it to his phone to reflect current time settings but then the date keeps going back to 19 when it is April 26. App reflects correct date.
> 
> We had to manually adjust the date, which means adjusting everything. We followed step by step instructions including setting the date to April 26, 2021 - but then the small dial reflects a Friday, which should be Monday. I had to change the dates and find one that shows the 26th as a Monday, as a solution. But may cause problems with 30/31 month ends.
> 
> Just wanted to check if anyone has similar problems with adjusting the days and how they were able to resolve it.
> 
> PS.
> Thanks for all the sharing on this thread. I must have read the entire thread before committing to buy Oceanus over other brands.


Congratulations on your wedding and on choosing such a great watch!

It sounds to me like the year setting may be off. Once that is set correctly, the day and date should line up. Instructions for adjusting the year should be in the manual.


----------



## Noeysdv

Thanks guys for the help. 

It still wouldn't stick to April 26, 2021. So I looked for a date with the same days and adjusted the watch to April 26, 2027. It's working fine now.  I haven't tried to sync it with the app yet as I don't want to go through all the manual adjustment if the problem re-occurs.


----------



## gaizka

Time for a spring/summer strap now.


----------



## docbrauni

...something is coming in May, the new OCW-P2000B. I like the colorway! Click.



















Best regards

Stefan


----------



## JOHN J.

docbrauni said:


> ...something is coming in May, the new OCW-P2000B. I like the colorway! Click.
> 
> View attachment 15852111
> 
> 
> View attachment 15852112
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Way too busy for my taste, sorry.


----------



## Barn0081

docbrauni said:


> ...something is coming in May, the new OCW-P2000B. I like the colorway! Click.
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Thanks for the info 
I'm afraid, compared to last years stunning OCW-P2000S-1AJR, this new one is mehhhhhhhhh


----------



## gaizka

U can see the solar receptor in dial


----------



## Fullers1845

^That's awesome.

So, I made an interesting discovery. I was showing some features of my T200 to a guy yesterday. I pulled out the crown 1 setting to demonstrate the GMT adjustment function. I am in CST (Dallas, TX) which is GMT -6. I advanced the seconds hand to 12 and watched the hands adjust to GMT (UTC). Then back to my home time at -6.

When the hands reset at -6, they set to non-DST even though AT is selected. When the watch sync'd with MB6 last night it adjusted +1 hr to show the correct time for DST.

This morning I tested switching between AT/STD/DST and when going back to AT the time adjusted -1 hr.

So, I switched back to DST so I can wear it today and will have to remember to switch back to AT for the MB6 sync tonight!

For reference, here's the manual page about DST settings. https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYzfmtkfav.html

*Edit: I also realize this would be less of an issue if the watch was paired with my phone and could do a Bluetooth sync. It is just interesting to me that adjusting either the time zone or the DST settings return it to non-DST time.


----------



## Miklos86

docbrauni said:


> ...something is coming in May, the new OCW-P2000B. I like the colorway! Click.
> 
> View attachment 15852111
> 
> 
> View attachment 15852112
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Thanks for sharing. It's nice but I wish they rather reduce the size a bit.


----------



## Barn0081

here's the new OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF...


















A little less drab than the blue one I'd say !


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Racer88

Fullers1845 said:


>


Gorgeous! I wore mine today, as well!


----------



## Fullers1845

And again today...


----------



## beepywatches

All these T200 pictures have me close to pulling the trigger. Does the bracelet fit an 8" wrist?


----------



## ChrisNL

I got my T200 today. To bad the secondshand is stuck at 54 seconds. I was able to pair the watch with my phone, time settings were copied and self adjust works fine. I've let this gem charge to almost full overday, still the secondshand refuses to move from 54 sec. Adjusting the home positions gives me this error.








Is there anything I could try to make the secondshand come to live, or do I have to RMA it?
Is it possible to reset the t200 without opening it?

I've paid taxes, shippingscosts and all, hope it won't be a tax/shippingcost-fuss having it repaired.


----------



## Barn0081

have you downloaded the manual ?

manual

follow the instructions on page 11 to recalibrate the hands.


----------



## ChrisNL

Thnx for the reply, recalibrating is not possible, as shown in screenshot. I'm in contact with seller now, Casio is said to reply in a few days.

I guess it's going to be a RMA / replacement.

And yes I know the manual. But I was hoping a reset option was possible, not shown in manual (same as unpair from phone is possible, but not in manual)


----------



## Rammus

?


----------



## wongsuwan

beepywatches said:


> All these T200 pictures have me close to pulling the trigger. Does the bracelet fit an 8" wrist?


Good question. I'd like to know too. In another thread, someone said the bracelet fit their 7.5" wrist - I'm assuming unadjusted, out of the box. They noted that it came with two additional half links and that if you installed them the bracelet might accommodate something 'close' to an 8 inch wrist. Not real reassuring.

I've been planning on ordering a Barton extra long strap to go with the watch.

Of course, if anyone who owns the T200 can offer their input, that would be great.


----------



## RichardAmn

Hi,

Just stumbled across Oceanus whilst browsing for a new Edifice. Loving the concept. Is there one with illuminator? A deal breaker for me is being able to wake up after > 6 hours in the middle of the night and check the time with the press of a button.

Cheers


----------



## Tiribos

RichardAmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just stumbled across Oceanus whilst browsing for a new Edifice. Loving the concept. Is there one with illuminator? A deal breaker for me is being able to wake up after > 6 hours in the middle of the night and check the time with the press of a button.
> 
> Cheers


Hello,
OCW-P2000 and its variants


----------



## kbritt53

Received this OCW-P2000 a couple of weeks ago. 
Here is a wrist shot with light activated. The light is located between 5 and six o'clock position.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docbrauni

...and this is how it looks "light-on" in real darkness (and the second picture: lume only):



















Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T2000-1AJF


----------



## sdiver68

Just ordered the S100. Does anyone know, will the clasp (or entire bracelet) from the T150 fit?


----------



## dgaddis

ChrisNL said:


> Thnx for the reply, recalibrating is not possible, as shown in screenshot. I'm in contact with seller now, Casio is said to reply in a few days.
> 
> I guess it's going to be a RMA / replacement.
> 
> And yes I know the manual. But I was hoping a reset option was possible, not shown in manual (*same as unpair from phone is possible, but not in manual*)


The unpair is actually in the manual, but it's kind of hidden. It's in the section on how to pair it with a new phone, because to do that you first have to unpair it.

Sorry you got one with issues, a super rare occurrence I think, you just got unlucky.


----------



## captainmcobvious

Might look into purchasing 

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

OCW-S5000APA-2AJF ....



















indigo white butterfly shell dial ,will be released in June. 231,000 yen


----------



## G-Shocky

Really digging the T200 but it bothers me that it relies on BT. I know it's not totally needed, but it seems difficult to use without it. Example: you can't check battery level without the app. 

I give the app five years before it's no longer supported, whether through action of the phone manufacturers or Casio. It is too much to spend on a watch to have to worry about that.


----------



## Tiribos

G-Shocky said:


> Really digging the T200 but it bothers me that it relies on BT. I know it's not totally needed, but it seems difficult to use without it. Example: you can't check battery level without the app.
> 
> I give the app five years before it's no longer supported, whether through action of the phone manufacturers or Casio. It is too much to spend on a watch to have to worry about that.


I have several Casio including the T200 never paired ...
Leave the watch in the light and you won't need to know its charge level.
Like all solar cells, if the level becomes very low, the seconds hand moves every 2 seconds.
BT is a plus, but you can do without it.


----------



## Fullers1845

^What he said. Seconds hand moving every 2 seconds is the signal to get some sunlight!

Besides, you'll love the T200 so much, it won't be spending much time in the dark, 'cause you'll be wearing it. ;-)


----------



## PhilL-2020

Tiribos said:


> I have several Casio including the T200 never paired ...
> Leave the watch in the light and you won't need to know its charge level.
> Like all solar cells, if the level becomes very low, the seconds hand moves every 2 seconds.
> BT is a plus, but you can do without it.


Same here, I usually don't have my T200 paired either, I find it sync's more exact when using multiband 6, whereas even with more regular syncing on Bluetooth, it gets it up to a second wrong. I have had it connected to my phone to try out the app and make sure its firmware is up to date, but while the information the app provides is interesting, it's not necessary. For example battery levels are only a few steps, and really it doesn't matter whether its full or not. Providing the watch isn't ticking every 2 seconds to show it's nearing being flat then it has ample power for many days or months without seeing any daylight (even when it starts ticking every 2 seconds it will still carry on for some days), and typically just wearing the watch is enough to keep it charged. If having the time is extremely important and you put the watch on in the morning and it only ticks every two seconds, then take another watch and leave the T200 on a bright windowsill.

The app may be more use if travelling across time zones where it can set the time zone automatically based on our location, which saves having to have the instructions on how to do it manually, or where you don't have a time signal broadcast or out of range.


----------



## Tiribos

PhilL-2020 said:


> Same here, I usually don't have my T200 paired either, I find it sync's more exact when using multiband 6, whereas even with more regular syncing on Bluetooth, it gets it up to a second wrong. I have had it connected to my phone to try out the app and make sure its firmware is up to date, but while the information the app provides is interesting, it's not necessary. For example battery levels are only a few steps, and really it doesn't matter whether its full or not. Providing the watch isn't ticking every 2 seconds to show it's nearing being flat then it has ample power for many days or months without seeing any daylight (even when it starts ticking every 2 seconds it will still carry on for some days), and typically just wearing the watch is enough to keep it charged. If having the time is extremely important and you put the watch on in the morning and it only ticks every two seconds, then take another watch and leave the T200 on a bright windowsill.
> 
> The app may be more use if travelling across time zones where it can set the time zone automatically based on our location, which saves having to have the instructions on how to do it manually, or where you don't have a time signal broadcast or out of range.


The phone's network time is often one second behind the PC and Atomic.
Once paired, the watch will seek the BT synchronization 4x per day: 0h00, 6h00, 12h00, 18h00 which is too much for my taste. Casio should improve this by allowing to choose a number of research.


----------



## sdiver68

Joined the club! First Casio watch, first Ti also. It joins my mostly mechanical Swiss collection as a grab and go GADA.


----------



## Racer88

sdiver68 said:


> Joined the club! First Casio watch, first Ti also. It joins my mostly mechanical Swiss collection as a grab and go GADA.
> 
> View attachment 15881934


Nice! Enjoy! Quite the value, eh?


----------



## Tiribos

sdiver68 said:


> Joined the club! First Casio watch, first Ti also. It joins my mostly mechanical Swiss collection as a grab and go GADA.
> 
> View attachment 15881934


Welcome in the club(s) !
Be enjoy with it


----------



## sdiver68

Racer88 said:


> Nice! Enjoy! Quite the value, eh?


Yes, absolutely a great buy and I'm a value buyer at all price points. This will get a ton of wrist time I'm sure, very different experience from the rest of my collection. On the wrist, it just sparkles and personally I love the blue. The titanium bracelet makes it as comfortable as most buckle straps to be honest. It's lightness makes it wear like a strap 37.5..my now departed SARB033.

I also louped it against several other pieces in my collection from cheap (Tisell Explorer) to mid-range (Squale 1521, Seiko Presage Urushi LE) to Omega-Tudor-Rolex and it fell about where I expected. Lots of comparisons to GS but I put it more at the Presage level.


----------



## Racer88

sdiver68 said:


> Yes, absolutely a great buy and I'm a value buyer at all price points. This will get a ton of wrist time I'm sure, very different experience from the rest of my collection. On the wrist, it just sparkles and personally I love the blue. The titanium makes it as comfortable as most straps to be honest. It's lightness makes it wear like a strap 37.5..my now departed SARB033.
> 
> I also louped it against several other pieces in my collection from cheap (Tisell Explorer) to mid-range (Squale 1521, Seiko Presage Urushi LE) to Omega-Tudor-Rolex and it fell about where I expected. Lots of comparisons to GS but I put it more at the Presage level.


I wore my T200 yesterday. Love it. The dial is amazing, IMO.


----------



## shez58

May I join the club?
Here is my S4000D:









S4000D and T200S:


----------



## gaizka




----------



## Fullers1845

Best watch Tuesday.


----------



## euge_lee

shez58 said:


> May I join the club?
> Here is my S4000D:
> View attachment 15885218
> 
> 
> S4000D and T200S:
> View attachment 15885222


I'm a big "G-Shock" guy and recently discovered Oceanus... I'm very late to the party but it's funny because I was thinking... "why can't Casio make nicer G-Shocks without all the extruding bumpers for people like me who enjoy the watches/tech but aren't hardcore weekend warriors? LOL.

Anyhow, I was about to order a T200 but then went down a rabbit hole and just ordered a OCW-S4000D! Ironic that you posted both watches I was looking at. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Racer88

Fullers1845 said:


> Best watch Tuesday.


That pic really showcases the amazing blue dial... and the hour indices look like they're floating.


----------



## shez58

euge_lee said:


> I'm a big "G-Shock" guy and recently discovered Oceanus... I'm very late to the party but it's funny because I was thinking... "why can't Casio make nicer G-Shocks without all the extruding bumpers for people like me who enjoy the watches/tech but aren't hardcore weekend warriors? LOL.
> 
> Anyhow, I was about to order a T200 but then went down a rabbit hole and just ordered a OCW-S4000D! Ironic that you posted both watches I was looking at. Can't wait to get it!


Congratulations on your purchase!
If we compare the S4000D and the T200, then the S4000D is a much more versatile watch, the T200 is very classic for me. I like both, but the S4000D feels a little higher-end watch. The only thing I don't like about the S4000D is the bracelet, for this amount of money I would like to have a better bracelet, missing micro-adjustment, and polishing quality, tougher titanium like on Citizen Atessa watches would be nice to have. 
I'm a big G-Shock fan too. But lately, I've started to move away from Casio more towards Citizen.
Here is more comparison photo:









Casio Oceanus OCW-S4000D and Citizen Attesa CC4015-51E:


----------



## kubr1ck

OCW-G2000 saying hello to his T200 brethren.


----------



## PetWatch

kubr1ck said:


> OCW-G2000 saying hello to his T200 brethren.
> View attachment 15893814
> 
> View attachment 15893815


Some great tech on that watch. Looks awesome too! Going to see what other models have those features before I start the hunt. My T200 needs some company.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

I would love to see a S100 update/refresh where they remove the "Tough Mvmt" text... it's what is pushing me to the T200 but I really like the bezel design on the S100 more. Although with my collection of watches, the uber-simplicity of the T200 is probably what I should get.


----------



## skardanaario

euge_lee said:


> I would love to see a S100 update/refresh where they remove the "Tough Mvmt" text... it's what is pushing me to the T200 but I really like the bezel design on the S100 more. Although with my collection of watches, the uber-simplicity of the T200 is probably what I should get.


What would push me for an S100 upgrade would be if they'd release one with a green dial similar to the new OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF:









I've always loved a green dial and I think I'd upgrade in a heartbeat, even with a dark coated bracelet.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

euge_lee said:


> I would love to see a S100 update/refresh where they remove the "Tough Mvmt" text... it's what is pushing me to the T200 but I really like the bezel design on the S100 more. Although with my collection of watches, the uber-simplicity of the T200 is probably what I should get.


I would have bought an S100 years ago if it didn't have an integrated bracelet. I know it's a good bracelet, but I like having options. Any other change would be insignificant in comparison.

I may still buy one because it's a lovely watch, but the bracelet is what's holding me back.


----------



## dgaddis

SakuraWatches has listed three variants of the new OCW-T4000, not yet available tho:









Search - ocw-t4000







www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## euge_lee

http://imgur.com/elsvGVK


While I await my Oceanus OCW-S4000D that should arrive in a week... I picked up this lovely piece on eBay for just $150. It's an older model... a OCW-500TLA-1AV that came with black leather straps. The strap was a bit too "old school" looking so I swapped it out for a grey nato band that I had laying around. The watch is in perfect shape with no scratches on the crystal... just minor wear on the metal bits.

I see conflicting information online since it's an older watch but I believe it's a titanium case and the caseback reads OCW-500T Titanium. It's a very nice piece and I appreciate the white outer dial face on the watch quite a bit.

I wish the Oceanus still came in cool watch boxes like this one... the newer one's don't seem as unique.



http://imgur.com/q3d1PDf




http://imgur.com/UqtqavQ




http://imgur.com/tXynLXS


----------



## cjbiker

euge_lee said:


> http://imgur.com/elsvGVK
> 
> 
> While I await my Oceanus OCW-S4000D that should arrive in a week... I picked up this lovely piece on eBay for just $150. It's an older model... a OCW-500LA-1AV that came with black leather straps. The strap was a bit too "old school" looking so I swapped it out for a grey nato band that I had laying around. The watch is in perfect shape with no scratches on the crystal... just minor wear on the metal bits.
> 
> I see conflicting information online since it's an older watch but I believe it's a titanium case and the caseback reads OCW-500T Titanium. It's a very nice piece and I appreciate the white outer dial face on the watch quite a bit.
> 
> I wish the Oceanus still came in cool watch boxes like this one... the newer one's don't seem as unique.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q3d1PDf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UqtqavQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tXynLXS


That's really nice! I've been on an ana-digi kick lately. I'd love to find one like that.


----------



## Fullers1845

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I would have bought an S100 years ago if it didn't have an integrated bracelet. I know it's a good bracelet, but I like having options. Any other change would be insignificant in comparison.
> 
> I may still buy one because it's a lovely watch, but the bracelet is what's holding me back.


Integrated bracelet held me back from the S100 too (still does). Funny thing is I can hardly imagine wearing my T200 on anything but the OEM bracelet. ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fullers1845 said:


> Integrated bracelet held me back from the S100 too (still does). Funny thing is I can hardly imagine wearing my T200 on anything but the OEM bracelet. ;-)


🤣 Same thing here. We watch people are a weird crowd.


----------



## Rammus

S100


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T2600G-1AJF


----------



## euge_lee

Added a $19 Ritchie Silicone band today from Amazon and wow, it is easily the most comfortable watch band I've ever worn. So soft and supple. I went back and ordered two more of their "leather with nylon" watch bands as well.
Here are some updated pics of my OCW-500TLA-1AV older Oceanus.



http://imgur.com/jLhYICR




http://imgur.com/9vCwDbJ




http://imgur.com/GacbBvH


----------



## ACace1

Fullers1845 said:


> Integrated bracelet held me back from the S100 too (still does). Funny thing is I can hardly imagine wearing my T200 on anything but the OEM bracelet. ;-)


The integrated bracelet on the S100 is amazingly good.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

Barn0081 said:


> OCW-S5000APA-2AJF ....
> 
> View attachment 15876301
> 
> 
> View attachment 15876302
> 
> 
> indigo white butterfly shell dial ,will be released in June. 231,000 yen


I approve

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

captainmcobvious said:


> I approve
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


It looks good, but the price


----------



## PetWatch




----------



## euge_lee

http://imgur.com/8nf7xFr




http://imgur.com/zwU4vfq




http://imgur.com/T2hl4Ay




http://imgur.com/V7Imhlo


(Crosspost from my post in a new sub-reddit I started for Oceanus)

I just purchased this Oceanus OCW-S4000D (EDIT: actually a S4000C, see next post below) limited-edition model that features "Edo Kiriko" cut sapphire glass on the bezel. It's my second Casio Oceanus&#8230;the other one is an older OCW-500TLA that's also a wonderful watch.

Prior to Oceanus, I purchased a Rolex Daytona and a Tudor Black Bay&#8230; before getting deeply into G-Shocks during these several months of the pandemic. And by deeply, I mean 10 G-Shock watches ranging from simple squares to the fancier metal squares to GulfMasters to MudMasters to the CasiOak and even a GST Steel model.

But I soon ran out of G-Shocks that interested me. Some of the nicer ones that I didn't own were just too big (even bigger than a Mud/Gulf Master) or they had neat features I would never use, like a depth sensor or GPS. And the really bulky watches didn't really fit my aesthetic either. So I thought&#8230; why can't Casio make "nicer G-Shock watches that aren't too expensive (like the MR-G line) and not too utilitarian looking (also like the MR-G line).

I knew about ProTrek and Ediface but none of them really appealed to me either. Then I discovered Oceanus, a brand I had never heard of.

At first I was looking at the Oceanus OCW-T200 series (which I just ordered tonight, the dark blue model) but then I saw some of their fancier versions, especially the limited edition versions like this S4000D, S5000C and the Cachalot series. I was blown away. I know the design isn't for everyone but I absolutely loved it.

I then realized how much quality goes into these pieces&#8230; with the metal polishing, sapphire crystal and how the second hand hits every marker perfectly. The details on this S4000D when I look through my special magnifying "watch work" glasses is astounding. Many talk about how they're made in the same Koriyama factory as Grand Seiko&#8230; and what that actually means for Oceanus I'm not sure, but I can completely believe that factory's quality standard is very similar for all watches they produce. It's great quality even for the 200,000¥ (roughly $2000) and I have a feeling it will make the $478 OCW-T200 seem like a complete steal. I'm not saying it's 1:1 with Grand Seiko but it's better than most watches I've seen, even high end luxury brands.

So&#8230; the quartz thing. Yeah, I know most watch enthusiasts prefer mechanical/automatic watches. But honestly, as I look at my collection of watches and see the exact precision of my atomic radio sync'd G Shock and Oceanus watches&#8230; then I see the "just a tad off" non atomic sync G-Shocks&#8230; and then I look at my "relatively" speaking (a few seconds a day) "way off" Rolex and Tudor, I kind of laugh to myself. Don't get me wrong, I love them but with the current market values (and lack of places to go due to pandemic) I don't even wear them often anymore... and even at unobtainable retail prices, these are but a small fraction of the cost. But anyhow, I honestly have gotten over the "mechanicals only" and truly appreciate quartz for what it is. Especially atomic or Bluetooth synchronized quartz. I also plan on adding a Grand Seiko Spring Drive later this year... that should bridge the gap between my collection nicely.

I also love the solar charging. Knowing I (theoretically) never need to change the battery or perform open case surgery or servicing is very comforting. I used to think "what's the big deal in changing a battery once every 2-3 years" but now that I have a lot of solar watches, they make battery operated ones seem pedestrian.

Other features of the S4000D that I love is the dual-time and 24 sub-dial. I'm not one to really use a stopwatch or timer, let alone a compass or tide graph (or the Daytona's chronograph)&#8230; world time is about all I want in a watch so I like that the complications in this watch are all very useful to me.

As for the design, like I said I love it. The first pic is one I took but it's rather hard to get a good pic showing how the light catches on the fancy Edo Kiriko sapphire so I included some manufacturer pics. The watch is actually very subdued in real life&#8230; often just looking mostly like a black watch until the light hits it just right. I absolutely love that characteristic about this watch.

The watch is also full titanium and very thin. So it's also very very light which is nice but I will admit it feels "cheap" because of that. With the Rolex and Tudor you get some heft and beefiness in weight. That's lacking here. But it feels awesome on wrist and disappears because it's so light.

Anyhow, that's my S4000D and I love it. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## euge_lee

EDIT: Someone on Reddit pointed out my watch is a S4000C and not S4000D. Lucky for me, the C is more limited than the D (1500 pieces vs 3000).


----------



## euge_lee

OCW-S4000C - Some different angles in sunlight of this model. Often looks mostly black indoors.


----------



## FarmeR57

Another Oceanus arrived today  Third model in an casual effort to get all the Cachalot models.
OCW-P100TD-1AJF









It joins a P500 and P1000
















2 others (P600,P2000) to go, but that P2000 will be tough to find for what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Fullers1845

Great write-up, euge_lee. Highlights the amazing craftsmanship that goes into Oceanus and nicely advocates for Oceanus' place as an equal among Rolex, Tudor, and Grand Seiko. Your S4000C is such a beautiful specimen of the brand!


----------



## Pijomir

Hello. 

I'm a long time reader but have a question so decided to register. 

Have just bought my first Oceanus - S100. T200's hands are ugly for me that's why S100 was my decision. 

It's pretty nice watch. 

So my question - i know i won't need to change the battery soon but do you know what is the exact battery model? 

Oh and one more - the last letters/numbers in the serial nunber are 006A. This means it was manufactured on 06.01.2021, right? 

Thank you in advance. 

Best Regards.


----------



## docbrauni

...say "Hello" to the new black OCW-P2000B... 




































































































...and yes, it's darker than on the original Casio-image:










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Pijomir

Here is mine.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-S100P-2AJF


----------



## Tiribos

docbrauni said:


> ...say "Hello" to the new black OCW-P2000B...
> 
> View attachment 15909627
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909628
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909629
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909630
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909632
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909633
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909635
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909636
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909637
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909638
> 
> 
> View attachment 15909640
> 
> 
> ...and yes, it's darker than on the original Casio-image:
> 
> View attachment 15909641
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Beautiful familly


----------



## dgaddis

Pijomir said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm a long time reader but have a question so decided to register.
> 
> Have just bought my first Oceanus - S100. T200's hands are ugly for me that's why S100 was my decision.
> 
> It's pretty nice watch.
> 
> So my question - i know i won't need to change the battery soon but do you know what is the exact battery model?
> 
> Oh and one more - the last letters/numbers in the serial nunber are 006A. This means it was manufactured on 06.01.2021, right?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Best Regards.


No idea what the battery is, but being solar it should be 15+ years before it needs replacing.

Yep, Jan 6, 2021 is your watches birthday.


----------



## gaizka

Ready for the long weekend


----------



## Pijomir

dgaddis said:


> No idea what the battery is, but being solar it should be 15+ years before it needs replacing.


Thanks.

I know this, but still wanna know what kind is the battery. Can't find any information in the net...


----------



## Racer88

Pijomir said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I know this, but still wanna know what kind is the battery. Can't find any information in the net...


I tried and couldn't find it, either. I suspect it's a CTL1616, like is used in most solar Casios.

But, you could always crack the back open and look.


----------



## CuteDonkey

I tried and couldn't find much, but there is a thread in a german watch forum, where a user mentions he/she sent a T200 for service after receiving it with a dead battery and apparently the cell had to be imported from Tokyo for some reason. The cost was about 20€.


----------



## Pijomir

I have a problem. Just have tried a wave app and it sync my watch wrong - i'm at ATH time zone and now ATH time is 2 hours less (14 not 16). Do you know how to repair this?


Edit: I did it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Barn0081

docbrauni said:


> ...say "Hello" to the new black OCW-P2000B...
> 
> View attachment 15909636


If you can still find one, you need the OCW-P2000S-1AJR in your life


----------



## Fullers1845

Lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Montag84

dgaddis said:


> SakuraWatches has listed three variants of the new OCW-T4000, not yet available tho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search - ocw-t4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


Are the crowns on these and similar chronograph Oceanus screw down or push/pull?


----------



## euge_lee

Setup the light box and was able to grab this interesting angle shot of the OCW-S4000C using my iPhone.


----------



## euge_lee

dgaddis said:


> SakuraWatches has listed three variants of the new OCW-T4000, not yet available tho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search - ocw-t4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com


The green one is very nice. Would love to know when these are going to be available. Pretty great prices too.

EDIT: They seem to be available on eBay and some other online sellers.


----------



## Pijomir

Can you recommend a radio sync app for Android? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## CuteDonkey

The T200 with a green dial would be really nice.


----------



## Pijomir

CuteDonkey said:


> The T200 with a green dial would be really nice.


T200 with s100 hands would be even nicer...  T200 hands are too ugly in my opinion.


----------



## dgaddis

Pijomir said:


> T200 with s100 hands would be even nicer...  T200 hands are too ugly in my opinion.


i like that they have some 3D depth to them tho, it really helps with catching light. The S100 hands are flat.


----------



## SunTzuWarmaster

http://imgur.com/BFXjhmi


Casio Oceanus Indigo OCW-S5000AP-2AJF.

And I'm out. This watch is totally incredible and I'm done. S100 and S5000AP hahaha.

Something that I wish that I had been informed of prior to purchase is that the dial is at a gradient - the bottom is always dark indigo and the top is always light indigo. The bottom sapphire ring is always dark blue and the top is clear sapphires (appears to have been fabricated in this manner). That makes it honestly incredible and would have been a selling point had I known. It makes it match a greater range of clothing.

I had been waiting for a OCW-S5000S-2AJR (Bazelworld blue edition with blue aip band) to drop into <$2K range when they manufactured this one - bringing the blue sapphire ring, and blue-dyed-white-butterfly face into play. Its basically gotten comments from everyone who notices watches and is predictably amazing - I didn't realize how much I would use the dual time or timing features prior to having them available. The white/indigo/jewelry look matches with basically everything, making it a solid all-around.

I love it and I'm done with watches - having the second-best one ever made.

As a long-time-lurker - thanks to everyone in this thread for keeping me in on the developments over in Japan.


----------



## euge_lee

The mirror perfect finish of Oceanus' "sallaz" polishing.



http://imgur.com/UzJVzPb




http://imgur.com/XJdAWZ0


----------



## mattmartin




----------



## JNW1

I am interested in getting an Oceanus Manta S5000. I like the 5000E black/blue watch, but love the 5000AP Indigo. Is the only difference between them the color? I will also need extra links as I have a 22cm wrist. Is this possible? I would hate to import a watch just to find I could not make it fit me.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## euge_lee

Received my used (but nearly perfect) P500TDJ today from Japan. MSRP was $1100 when new but I found this deal on eBay for $348.

It joins the T200S, S4000C and 500T and becomes my 4th and likely final Oceanus for a while. We shall see as new models get introduced.


----------



## Barn0081

interesting article here about Edo Kiriko, Awa Ai, and Makie's Oceanus ....

click


----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon from rainy (today) Athens!


----------



## dgaddis

I'm considering selling my T200. As great as it is, I've only worn it a dozen times all year and I recently picked up another watch that better fits my wrist and fills the 'dressy sports watch' spot in my collection. I'm the one that put the titanium quick adjust clasp on it, details here. I still have the stock clasp and it'll go right back on no problem. Anyone here wanna make me an offer before I list it for sale elsewhere? I'm in the US.

Watch is in 99% perfect shape, maybe a few super light desk diving marks on the bracelet and steel clasp. I don't think the titanium clasp has any marks yet. I have all the spare links, the original box, etc. I'll be happy to provide pics of course, send me a message if you're interested!



















This is what replaced it in my collection. Very different obviously, but it fills the same "need" and the shorter lug to lug and case size are just more comfortable for me.


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


> I'm considering selling my T200. As great as it is, I've only worn it a dozen times all year and I recently picked up another watch that better fits my wrist and fills the 'dressy sports watch' spot in my collection. I'm the one that put the titanium quick adjust clasp on it, details here. I still have the stock clasp and it'll go right back on no problem. Anyone here wanna make me an offer before I list it for sale elsewhere? I'm in the US.
> 
> Watch is in 99% perfect shape, maybe a few super light desk diving marks on the bracelet and steel clasp. I don't think the titanium clasp has any marks yet. I have all the spare links, the original box, etc. I'll be happy to provide pics of course, send me a message if you're interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what replaced it in my collection. Very different obviously, but it fills the same "need" and the shorter lug to lug and case size are just more comfortable for me.


??


----------



## schumacher62

these are just brilliant, aren't they?


----------



## SunTzuWarmaster

JNW1 said:


> I am interested in getting an Oceanus Manta S5000. I like the 5000E black/blue watch, but love the 5000AP Indigo. Is the only difference between them the color? I will also need extra links as I have a 22cm wrist. Is this possible? I would hate to import a watch just to find I could not make it fit me.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


To me - one of the primary selling features of the S5000 is the 24-facet sapphire ring. 3 of the 4 Indigo ($2000) models do not have it and the base-model S500E-1AJF ($1200) does not have it. The S5000S has it - but good luck finding one of those at anything approaching reasonable ($4000+). The S5000C ($2000) has it, but it is multi-colored rather than the Blue/White of the Indigo (less attractive imo, I don't like the rainbox as musch as blue or blue/white).

The S5000ME has a unique wave-like bezel doped with platinum. Personally, I think that is very cool. Black/white also match generally better with things and is less eye-catching generally. That said, I prefer the sapphire, dyed subdials, and dyed-pearl face. Things to consder.

I have ~21cm wrists and have removed 3 links to have the appropriate size - I would be unconcerned about sizing were I you.


----------



## GaryK30

Random Rob has posted a video about the OCW-T3000-2A. It's a great looking watch.


----------



## euge_lee

GaryK30 said:


> Random Rob has posted a video about the OCW-T3000-2A. It's a great looking watch.


Just watched that today... it was a good video, love the T3000 but watch face/functionality is nearly identical to my S4000


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

I got my t200 a couple days ago. Such a nice watch. I don't know of any nicer looking watch under $500 to be honest. And I've owned hundreds of watches. If you have the cash then buy one is all I will say.


----------



## Pijomir

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I got my t200 a couple days ago. Such a nice watch. I don't know of any nicer looking watch under $500 to be honest. And I've owned hundreds of watches. If you have the cash then buy one is all I will say.
> 
> View attachment 15960450
> 
> View attachment 15960451
> 
> 
> View attachment 15960452


I really don't like the arrows and the crown. Still everything else seems to be top notch.

Definitely prefer the s100 on the left... 

Here's mine:



















The good news are s100 is so nice it's stopping me buying watches for now. I'm waiting for a kickstarter watch which i've pledged for some months ago and that will be for this year... 

The watch i'm waiting for:


----------



## big man

GaryK30 said:


> Random Rob has posted a video about the OCW-T3000-2A. It's a great looking watch.


I usually hate busy dials but something about this one just fascinates me. I keep trying to pick between this and the T200 but I might just get both.


----------



## euge_lee

Red silicone straps added to my (circa 2008) Oceanus OCW-P500TDJ


----------



## FarmeR57

euge_lee said:


> Red silicone straps added to my (circa 2008) Oceanus OCW-P500TDJ


Very nice euge_lee That splash of red looks very good. I may need to try something bolder with mine


----------



## Tiribos

Just arrived 
OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF

























More pics later


----------



## CuteDonkey

Why is there no T200 with this dial color? Congrats! It looks beautiful.


----------



## big man

It was just released recently, so maybe they'll make one in the future.


----------



## Chempop

CuteDonkey said:


> Why is there no T200 with this dial color? Congrats! It looks beautiful.


This is close, no?

vid link


----------



## Fullers1845

^I believe that’s the grey dial T200, no?


----------



## Pijomir




----------



## CuteDonkey

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I believe that's the grey dial T200, no?


I've looked at some photos and yeah, it's a dark grey/kind of black dial. Idk what coating they're using, but it looks green at certain angle(s)/light.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Tiribos said:


> Just arrived
> OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF


Looks great! Thinking of getting this one. Looking forward to your thoughts and more pics!


----------



## Barn0081

Barn0081 said:


> another colour? ....
> 
> This years baselworld -1AJR S model ?
> 
> View attachment 15839640


So i was correct, it was a leaked image of this years limited model... the OCW-S5000MES-1AJR 
300 units ￥352,000

video


----------



## Tiribos

As promised, some pictures of the OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF 









































To compare with 2 polular models here the OCW-S100 and OCW-T200 









This photo tells me that I must quickly clean my S100 !! ?


----------



## Pijomir

This green I could love.


----------



## txchrisp

Hi Guys - I have a T3000 incoming and can't get confirmation on this question, does anyone know the lug width for straps? Maybe @euge_lee, @Fergfour , @Fullers1845? I'll likely keep it on bracelet but I like having options.

Thanks!


----------



## euge_lee

txchrisp said:


> Hi Guys - I have a T3000 incoming and can't get confirmation on this question, does anyone know the lug width for straps? Maybe @euge_lee, @Fergfour , @Fullers1845? I'll likely keep it on bracelet but I like having options.
> 
> Thanks!


Not 100% sure but most current Oceanus are 21mm, including my T200 and older P500TDJ. However, my OCW-500 is 22mm. I would order the strap you want in 21mm but make sure you can return it in case it's 22mm.


----------



## txchrisp

euge_lee said:


> Not 100% sure but most current Oceanus are 21mm, including my T200 and older P500TDJ. However, my OCW-500 is 22mm. I would order the strap you want in 21mm but make sure you can return it in case it's 22mm.


Appreciate it. I may just wait until it comes in. I have plenty of 20 and 22mm straps to try for sizing. Thanks!


----------



## Tiribos

txchrisp said:


> Hi Guys - I have a T3000 incoming and can't get confirmation on this question, does anyone know the lug width for straps? Maybe @euge_lee, @Fergfour , @Fullers1845? I'll likely keep it on bracelet but I like having options.
> 
> Thanks!


It is 21mm for the T3000.


----------



## txchrisp

Tiribos said:


> It is 21mm for the T3000.


Thank you! Should've tagged you initially. Appreciate it.


----------



## txchrisp

@Tiribos have you experimented with straps and bracelets on any of your Oshis?


----------



## Tiribos

I never changed the bracelet of my Oshis, I like them like they are


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF 


















The Mode button at 8 o'clock ( chrono + battery level ) is quite small and flush with the case, not practical to use.
The needles move very fast .
?

Edit for one more ? , the first green Oceanus by Casio to my knowledge ?


----------



## Carthas

Hello,
I fell in love with this model :OCW-S5000S-2A 
but I can't find it anywhere, do you know a site where I could find it new or second hand?
thx


----------



## docbrauni

Carthas said:


> Hello,
> I fell in love with this model :OCW-S5000S-2A
> but I can't find it anywhere, do you know a site where I could find it new or second hand?
> thx


...bad news. You have fallen in love with one of the rarest Oceanus:

Extremely rare and hard to find limited Baselworld 2019 that available only 200 pieces of this Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000S-2A 15th Anniversary Model that features Blue AIP (Arc Ion Plating) coating, Titanium bracelet, Mother-of-pearl inset dials, Black vaporization dial, and has Thickness only 9.5 mm.​
Perhaps it makes sense to doubleckeck buyee from time to time to see if a pre-owned finds its way. And yes, will be very pricy...



https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ocw-s5000s-2a?translationType=1



Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Carthas

docbrauni said:


> ...bad news. You have fallen in love with one of the rarest Oceanus:
> 
> Extremely rare and hard to find limited Baselworld 2019 that available only 200 pieces of this Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000S-2A 15th Anniversary Model that features Blue AIP (Arc Ion Plating) coating, Titanium bracelet, Mother-of-pearl inset dials, Black vaporization dial, and has Thickness only 9.5 mm.​
> Perhaps it makes sense to doubleckeck buyee from time to time to see if a pre-owned finds its way. And yes, will be very pricy...
> 
> 
> 
> https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ocw-s5000s-2a?translationType=1
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


bad news indeed 
thank you very much for your answer!


----------



## doitda

docbrauni said:


> ...bad news. You have fallen in love with one of the rarest Oceanus:
> 
> Extremely rare and hard to find limited Baselworld 2019 that available only 200 pieces of this Oceanus Manta OCW-S5000S-2A 15th Anniversary Model that features Blue AIP (Arc Ion Plating) coating, Titanium bracelet, Mother-of-pearl inset dials, Black vaporization dial, and has Thickness only 9.5 mm.​
> Perhaps it makes sense to doubleckeck buyee from time to time to see if a pre-owned finds its way. And yes, will be very pricy...
> 
> 
> 
> https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ocw-s5000s-2a?translationType=1
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


That's the exact one I have been looking to buy also. No luck at all.. 
Buyee and Ebay the best places to look? 
In the meantime I just had this beauty delivered.


----------



## dgaddis

euge_lee said:


> Not 100% sure but most current Oceanus are 21mm, including my T200 and older P500TDJ. However, my OCW-500 is 22mm. I would order the strap you want in 21mm but make sure you can return it in case it's 22mm.


T200 is 20mm is it not? That's what all the info I ever saw said and I used 20mm straps on mine with no gap...


----------



## nyonya

dgaddis said:


> T200 is 20mm is it not? That's what all the info I ever saw said and I used 20mm straps on mine with no gap...


I believe this is correct.


----------



## euge_lee

dgaddis said:


> T200 is 20mm is it not? That's what all the info I ever saw said and I used 20mm straps on mine with no gap...


You're probably right. I just knew the 22mm didn't fit. Good to know since there are more options of colors in 20mm than 21mm. ??


----------



## SunTzuWarmaster

Carthas said:


> Hello,
> I fell in love with this model :OCW-S5000S-2A
> but I can't find it anywhere, do you know a site where I could find it new or second hand?
> thx


See above. You can't have it for under $4K-from-dicey-importer (https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/shopping/phasemidoriya78_36984/category/). That said - check out the OCW-S5000AP-2AJF, which is this years' model. It doesn't have the Blue AIP band, but it does have the blue AIP bezel, sapphire ring, the same subdial inserts, and a cool face.


----------



## euge_lee

I changed out the Oceanus T200S-1AJF stainless steel bracelet for a royal blue Burton Quick Release canvas strap purchased from Amazon for $22.

Since I already have a few watches with full steel bands already, I thought I'd change out the strap on my T200S. I really like the look and the blue strap really brings out the blue in the watch a lot more. As you know, this model of the T200S has a very very dark blue dial&#8230; almost black if not in direct sunlight. But the blue strap really makes the second hand on the watch, along with the blue highlight around the edge of the watch crystal really pop and stand out more.

The Burton strap is very comfortable and great quality. I originally wanted a silicone/rubber strap but couldn't find one in the exact color I wanted. I'm happy with this canvas strap.


----------



## scotthp49

I never really liked a lot of the non-G-Shock Casios but this Oceanus thread has got me thinking otherwise…


----------



## euge_lee

scotthp49 said:


> I never really liked a lot of the non-G-Shock Casios but this Oceanus thread has got me thinking otherwise&#8230;


For me, I ran out of G-Shock styles that I liked and was looking for something "nicer" but always felt the MT-G and MR-G were way too big and bulky... I was thinking "why can't they make a G-Shock like watch but elegant?"... and Edifice wasn't it... then I discovered Oceanus.


----------



## scotthp49

euge_lee said:


> For me, I ran out of G-Shock styles that I liked and was looking for something "nicer" but always felt the MT-G and MR-G were way too big and bulky... I was thinking "why can't they make a G-Shock like watch but elegant?"... and Edifice wasn't it... then I discovered Oceanus.


Pretty much felt the same way, the Edifice line does nothing for me. I didn't even realize they had the Oceanus line since it's not available in the US.


----------



## txchrisp

New OCW-T3000-2AJF arrived today. It is a stunner. My first watch ordered direct from Japan, first titanium, only blue dial in my collection. This checks a lot of boxes and wears like a feather.


----------



## Chatoboy

txchrisp said:


> New OCW-T3000-2AJF arrived today. It is a stunner. My first watch ordered direct from Japan, first titanium, only blue dial in my collection. This checks a lot of boxes and wears like a feather.
> 
> View attachment 15986566


Nice watch, I'm debating between yours and the OCW-T3000A. Can I ask where you purchased it and how was your experience. I'm thinking of purchasing from Sakura.


----------



## txchrisp

Chatoboy said:


> Nice watch, I'm debating between yours and the OCW-T3000A. Can I ask where you purchased it and how was your experience. I'm thinking of purchasing from Sakura.
> View attachment 15986963


Thank you sir! I strongly considered that model as well but I wanted a lot of blue in my life. I purchased from Sakura and it was perfect. Paid the evening of 7/1 and had it in hand this afternoon via DHL.


----------



## JNW1

tx,
Did you have any duties or other charges on your watch? I just had a Chronomaster imported and had a tidy bill from DHL and the Feds.
Jeff


----------



## txchrisp

JNW1 said:


> tx,
> Did you have any duties or other charges on your watch? I just had a Chronomaster imported and had a tidy bill from DHL and the Feds.
> Jeff


I did not. Shipping was about $30 but beyond that nothing. Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## Chatoboy

txchrisp said:


> I did not. Shipping was about $30 but beyond that nothing. Maybe I got lucky?


That was another question/concern I had, I'm glad there were no surprises! I've heard nothing but good feedback with Sakura. Thanks


----------



## JNW1

I bought my watch from Seiya who also has an excellent reputation. He was great with top notch communication the entire time. Legally any watch worth more than $800 should pay a duty. Guess the Feds don’t look too close at every package. 
Jeff


----------



## Pijomir




----------



## 1stiski

Pijomir said:


> View attachment 15988847


I've had mine for over a year now and still amazed at the quality, design and sleeper looks of this one ..


----------



## euge_lee

JNW1 said:


> I bought my watch from Seiya who also has an excellent reputation. He was great with top notch communication the entire time. Legally any watch worth more than $800 should pay a duty. Guess the Feds don't look too close at every package.
> Jeff


Yeah. My T200S from SeiyaJapan didn't have duty charge either. But some eBay purchases did have a duty fee added.


----------



## Pijomir

1stiski said:


> I've had mine for over a year now and still amazed at the quality, design and sleeper looks of this one ..


It's really a very nice watch. I'm wearing it from a month and love it. Stopped radio - sync. For a month and 10 days it is going only a second ahead.


----------



## JNW1

Questions about the Oceanus dive watches. Does the bezel rotate? Is it a normal second hand that always moves? I need this at work. How does it wear? Looks like it’s pretty big.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## euge_lee

JNW1 said:


> Questions about the Oceanus dive watches. Does the bezel rotate? Is it a normal second hand that always moves? I need this at work. How does it wear? Looks like it's pretty big.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Yes but not all models... I don't think the "designer" sapphire glass ones rotate but the P2000 does for sure... as does my older P500.






In normal timekeeping mode the P2000 second hand always moves... on my older P500, one of the subdials is the second hand... and the main second hand stays at 12 position but moves for other functions like stopwatch.


----------



## Chasy

I am parting ways with Oceanus watches. At least for some time.

A long-time T2600 user, loved the watch until its head-switch started to malfunction.

Two years back I bought T3000 DLC bezel as a replacement. The watch is exceptional, but glow-in-dark markers on dial are frustrating. Very easy to confuse time at night because 12h marker is no different from the rest. Casio achieved nothing by re-designing glow markers from T2600 style (brilliantly legible at night) to T3000 (same markers around the dial - gross error for night uses).

The last straw was opening up my Citizen Attesa CB3010 to check out the movement.
I found 6 jewels inside! Compare that with unjeweled Oceanus movements comprised of plastic casing packed mostly with plastic gears.

I guess quartz watches may not need jewels as badly as mechanical watches. Yet, wouldn't it be nice to have a watch that is over-engineered a bit? Grand Seiko quartz watches have jewels, so do Chronomasters. So do Citizen Attessa. Some of those have dual time and can, in principle, replace T3000.

I am switching to using Citizen AT9097 for now. Will let you know what happens next. Either a return to Oceanus, or a true farewell.


----------



## Fullers1845

Still love my T200.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> New OCW-T3000-2AJF arrived today. It is a stunner. My first watch ordered direct from Japan, first titanium, only blue dial in my collection. This checks a lot of boxes and wears like a feather.
> 
> View attachment 15986566


Did you set it up using your phone? I read the manual is only in Japanese (makes sense for a domestic only watch).. But i would like to be able to set it up without using my phone.. I wonder if it is straightforward enough to figure it out without a manual.
I ordered mine through ebay from Japan.. Should be here next week, can't wait!
I saw the watch on Random Robs youtube channel and it looked like the perfect travel watch.


----------



## TTV

I'm also into Oceanus 🥰 I bought my first T200 from SIJ 03/2021 and looking forward the next model to buy.


----------



## txchrisp

DSX said:


> Did you set it up using your phone? I read the manual is only in Japanese (makes sense for a domestic only watch).. But i would like to be able to set it up without using my phone.. I wonder if it is straightforward enough to figure it out without a manual.
> I ordered mine through ebay from Japan.. Should be here next week, can't wait!
> I saw the watch on Random Robs youtube channel and it looked like the perfect travel watch.


It is an awesome watch. I did set it up using my phone but Casio has a manual for it in English as well. You can search for manuals on Casio's site by module number, this is module 5583 but here is a link to the manual: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5583_en/UQIDSYltkfkvgf.html. I will admit, I still don't quite understand how to set-up world time and swap world time with home time without using my phone. For now I'm content to do that because the watch is connecting with the phone easily.


----------



## euge_lee

txchrisp said:


> I will admit, I still don't quite understand how to set-up world time and swap world time with home time without using my phone. For now I'm content to do that because the watch is connecting with the phone easily.


I deleted my app and went back to just having my T200S just sync via MultiBand 6 but I don't think the watch has WorldTime. One click out of the crown let's you set your home time zone. It's done via number of "clicks" away from 12 position. Easily figured out using trial and error.

Maybe the app supports a "pseudo world time" feature that lets you store two time zones and you can't easily switch between them but via the phone button/crown there is no world time function.


----------



## txchrisp

euge_lee said:


> I deleted my app and went back to just having my T200S just sync via MultiBand 6 but I don't think the watch has WorldTime. One click out of the crown let's you set your home time zone. It's done via number of "clicks" away from 12 position. Easily figured out using trial and error.
> 
> Maybe the app supports a "pseudo world time" feature that lets you store two time zones and you can't easily switch between them but via the phone button/crown there is no world time function.


The T3000 displays Dual Time; Home Time on the main hands, World Time on the 6 o'clock subdial. I can easily select a new city to be displayed on the sub-dial through the app and I can swap World Time with Home Time manually on the watch. What I don't know is how to cycle through cities or time zones via the watch, similar to how a standard G-Shock with WT function works.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> It is an awesome watch. I did set it up using my phone but Casio has a manual for it in English as well. You can search for manuals on Casio's site by module number, this is module 5583 but here is a link to the manual: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5583_en/UQIDSYltkfkvgf.html. I will admit, I still don't quite understand how to set-up world time and swap world time with home time without using my phone. For now I'm content to do that because the watch is connecting with the phone easily.


Thanks that's very helpful! I will be studying the manual while waiting for the watch to arrive.


----------



## euge_lee

txchrisp said:


> What I don't know is how to cycle through cities or time zones via the watch, similar to how a standard G-Shock with WT function works.


Oh I see. I thought we were discuss T200S.

My S4000C has same subdial. One click out sets home time and two clicks out on the crown sets world time. Again, UTC is 12 position and you click towards left if you wanna get to GMT -8.


----------



## DSX

By the way in the Netherlands I pretty much always have to pay duties/tax when purchasing something from outside of the EU. I saw in the Sakura shop conditions that they don't alter the value of the watch to reduce the charges. I ordered the OCW-T3000-2AJF from ebay and I'm sure the seller has reduced the declared value on the packaging as I 'only' had to pay € 53 to DHL for the importing charges. I expected it to be around € 180...so I saved quite a bit on that thankfully.


----------



## Fullers1845

euge_lee said:


> I deleted my app and went back to just having my T200S just sync via MultiBand 6 but I don't think the watch has WorldTime. One click out of the crown let's you set your home time zone. It's done via number of "clicks" away from 12 position. Easily figured out using trial and error.
> 
> Maybe the app supports a "pseudo world time" feature that lets you store two time zones and you can't easily switch between them but via the phone button/crown there is no world time function.


The "crown-out-one-position" is the world time feature of the T200. As you say 12:00 is UTC. Clicks either way are +/- UTC time zones. As far as I know the T200 has no dual time feature. (#GeekAlert: I read the entire manual when I got mine.)


----------



## Fullers1845

TTV said:


> I'm also into Oceanus  I bought my first T200 from SIJ 03/2021 and looking forward the next model to buy.
> View attachment 16012176


If this is the grey dial I'd live to see some more pics!


----------



## TTV

Fullers1845 said:


> If this is the grey dial I'd live to see some more pics!


Sorry, this is the regular blue dial one with blue and brown leather straps.


----------



## Barn0081

wearing my watch movement cufflinks at a wedding with my S5000DS


----------



## Fullers1845

TTV said:


> Sorry, this is the regular blue dial one with blue and brown leather straps.
> View attachment 16015406


Still beautiful!


----------



## TTV

Fullers1845 said:


> Still beautiful!


Thanks, yes indeed 😁


----------



## DSX

Just in! She's a beauty!


----------



## TTV

DSX said:


> Just in! She's a beauty!
> View attachment 16021774
> View attachment 16021771


Real Miss Oceanus 2021, Congrats 👍


----------



## txchrisp

TTV said:


> Real Miss Oceanus 2021, Congrats ?





DSX said:


> Just in! She's a beauty!
> View attachment 16021774
> View attachment 16021771


Love it! Let us know your thoughts once you've had a chance to give it some wrist time.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> Love it! Let us know your thoughts once you've had a chance to give it some wrist time.


I've never owned a titanium watch before, so it feels like a toy watch currently. 
I do wish you could set all timezones using just the watch. (You need bluetooth to set it to timezones that are offset by x.5 hours like for example India or a chunk of Australia.) But other than that it is flawless to me so far.


----------



## txchrisp

DSX said:


> I've never owned a titanium watch so it feels like a toy watch currently.
> I do wish you could set all timezones using just the watch. (You need bluetooth to set it to timezones that are offset by x.5 hours like for example India or a chunk of Australia.) But other than that it is flawless to me so far.


Yeah, the weight takes some getting used to. It is my first Ti watch as well and I had the same immediate reaction. I bet you will come to appreciate the weight on wrist though.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> Yeah, the weight takes some getting used to. It is my first Ti watch as well and I had the same immediate reaction. I bet you will come to appreciate the weight on wrist though.


I am sure I will! Also really love that double sided AR coating.. On most angles there is no way to notice the glass.


----------



## RichardAmn

I have the OCW-T200 in the mail and am unbelievably excited; however, some doubts regarding the size has beginning to creep up on me. Does anyone have some pictures on and off wrist with both the OCW-T200 and the OCW-S100?

Any news of upcoming models at 40 mm or below?


----------



## Fullers1845

RichardAmn said:


> I have the OCW-T200 in the mail and am unbelievably excited; however, some doubts regarding the size has beginning to creep up on me. Does anyone have some pictures on and off wrist with both the OCW-T200 and the OCW-S100?
> 
> Any news of upcoming models at 40 mm or below?


Fear not, my friend. I never would have tried the T200 based on the posted measurements. On the wrist, it just works. (My wrist is 6.75".) My best watch and one of my top 5 favorites.


----------



## TTV

Just updated my OCW-T200SLE with MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet. Looks and feels nice 😍


----------



## RichardAmn

Fullers1845 said:


> Fear not, my friend. I never would have tried the T200 based on the posted measurements. On the wrist, it just works. (My wrist is 6.75".) My best watch and one of my top 5 favorites.


Got it a few days ago and you were 100% spot on. Wears amazing and it is my favourite watch.


----------



## txchrisp

TTV said:


> Just updated my OCW-T200SLE with MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet. Looks and feels nice 😍
> View attachment 16034686
> 
> View attachment 16034687
> 
> View attachment 16034688
> 
> View attachment 16034689


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Fullers1845

RichardAmn said:


> Got it a few days ago and you were 100% spot on. Wears amazing and it is my favourite watch.


Hooray! Now, bring back some photos of your adventures with your new favorite watch!


----------



## RichardAmn

Fullers1845 said:


> Hooray! Now, bring back some photos of your adventures with your new favorite watch!


Not too many adventures yet, but some sure to come. This solid hunk of pure awesomeness seems to be able to handle it all! Really happy with my choice in a GADA.


----------



## TTV

RichardAmn said:


> Not too many adventures yet, but some sure to come. This solid hunk of pure awesomeness seems to be able to handle it all! Really happy with my choice in a GADA.
> 
> View attachment 16036135
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036134


Congrats, supercool watch 😍
Your original bracelet looks fantastic, great choise👍


----------



## euge_lee

RichardAmn said:


> I have the OCW-T200 in the mail and am unbelievably excited; however, some doubts regarding the size has beginning to creep up on me. Does anyone have some pictures on and off wrist with both the OCW-T200 and the OCW-S100?
> 
> Any news of upcoming models at 40 mm or below?


I have the T200S and swapped out the strap for a blue canvas strap... I think it takes away from some of the "heft" if you feel it's too big on bracelet... especially since it's a thinner 20mm width.


----------



## RichardAmn

euge_lee said:


> I have the T200S and swapped out the strap for a blue canvas strap... I think it takes away from some of the "heft" if you feel it's too big on bracelet... especially since it's a thinner 20mm width.
> View attachment 16037117


Thanks for the tip, I acctually ended up loving the bracelet but I have some other 20 mm options that I will play around with. Yours look spectacular!


----------



## maintaining_frame

Question: I have the S100 on the way. I'm very excited. I heard on a YouTube video that consideration needs to be given to a "tube" in addition to the link pin which needs to be taken into consideration when adjusting the bracelet. Can anyone shed some more light on that? I'm not sure I understand what the YouTuber was talking about. Have any of you had issues removing or adding links?


----------



## kubr1ck

maintaining_frame said:


> Question: I have the S100 on the way. I'm very excited. I heard on a YouTube video that consideration needs to be given to a "tube" in addition to the link pin which needs to be taken into consideration when adjusting the bracelet. Can anyone shed some more light on that? I'm not sure I understand what the YouTuber was talking about. Have any of you had issues removing or adding links?


He's saying that the links are held together by a "pin & collar" system. When the pins are pushed out, these tiny metal collars that hold them in place will fall free, so you have to be very careful not to lose them, as they are needed to hold the pins in place. If this is not something you're comfortable doing, better to take it somewhere to get resized. But I'm sure you can find YouTube tutorials on how to adjust pin & collar bracelets. They're pretty common.


----------



## maintaining_frame

kubr1ck said:


> But I'm sure you can find YouTube tutorials on how to adjust pin & collar bracelets. They're pretty common.


Thanks, kurbr1ck, will do!


----------



## txchrisp

maintaining_frame said:


> Thanks, kurbr1ck, will do!


THIS is the best video I found for adjusting the Casio Ti bracelet. I think he's adjusting a Pro-Trek but my Oceanus had the same exact configuration. After watching that video I was able to size my T3000 pretty easily.


----------



## Racer88

maintaining_frame said:


> Thanks, kurbr1ck, will do!


 Yeah.... watch some videos (a single video should do, actually). That's what I did.

I would recommend doing it over something that can catch and KEEP any falling tiny parts.... and they will.

I got one of these nifty rubber mats.











Amazon.com


----------



## Fullers1845

RichardAmn said:


> Not too many adventures yet, but some sure to come. This solid hunk of pure awesomeness seems to be able to handle it all! Really happy with my choice in a GADA.
> 
> View attachment 16036135
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036134


Ace! Looks great on you, man. #OshiGADAFTW


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Racer88 said:


> I would recommend doing it over something that can catch and KEEP any falling tiny parts.... and they will.


Came here to post this, but you beat me. 

I actually like pin and collar systems, at least those like Casio where the holes are drilled such the collar can be held in place by holding the links in one direction (Citizen on the other hand could use a piece of my mind about links where the collar channel is drilled all the way through 😠). They need no more tools than you probably have already (spring bar tool and perhaps a pair of pliers) yet are extremely secure, with no special drivers or loktite needed. But I recognize this is an oddball opinion among my fellow WIS. 🤣

Edit to add: meant "piece of my mind." Typed "piece of mind."


----------



## maintaining_frame

Thanks, all, for the immediate feedback regarding the pins and collars on the titanium bracelets. I've watched most of Greg Anderson's G-Shock videos, but I missed the tutorial you linked. I've watched the video now, and I've got the tools to do the job, so confidence is high. Thanks again.


----------



## Shropshirelad

Hey does anyone with 6.5 inch ish wrists have the ocw-s5000? If so would really appreciate some pictures of stories of being too big or Okay fit. Thanks In advance


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> Love it! Let us know your thoughts once you've had a chance to give it some wrist time.


Thoughts are: still amazing! (T3000-2AJF). It wears incredibly comfortable due to the titanium material. Also the accuracy is unlike any other quartz watch i've owned.
I had some concerns as i read a post somewhere that manufacturers care less about the accuracy of a quartz movement when it can rely on mb6 and or bluetooth. Technologies like these can always at some point become obsolete.
So i tested the accuracy on mine (+-15sec/month according to the manual) . After 5 days it still was exactly on atomic time. I did turn off auto sync but i thought maybe it was syncing anyway so i set the watch 10 seconds ahead. Now after 10 days it still is exactly 10 seconds ahead. So far it looks like it will be off <+-5sec/year at most. I will keep auto sync off as i am curious what the result will be.


----------



## bangunolufsen

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just started getting interested in Oceanus watches. Previous watch was *Citizen Attessa Eco Drive AT8181-63E* which I liked a lot but it just didn't have the wow factor for me, looks wise.

Just bought a *Casio Oceanus OCW-S4000C* Edo Kiriko watch from buyee.jp. First time using this site and the experience was very good. Turnaround time was only one week between buying it using their "buy it now" function and receiving the watch shipped from Japan to the US. The watch was pre-owned but in pretty pristine condition. It was dead on arrival but came alive after 4 hours of exposing it in direct sunlight.

I made a video for the watch. It looks really good in video as the colors change at different angles.


----------



## euge_lee

FCC


bangunolufsen said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just started getting interested in Oceanus watches. Previous watch was *Citizen Attessa Eco Drive AT8181-63E* which I liked a lot but it just didn't have the wow factor for me, looks wise.
> 
> Just bought a *Casio Oceanus OCW-S4000C* Edo Kiriko watch from buyee.jp.


Congrats! I have the same watch and actually just wore it to work today. Love the watch. Enjoy!

I paid $1150 used for mine from eBay. Kinda got lucky as it said S4000D but turned out to be the more limited C. Watch was immaculate and like new. Curious what you paid if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## bangunolufsen

euge_lee said:


> FCC
> 
> Congrats! I have the same watch and actually just wore it to work today. Love the watch. Enjoy!
> 
> I paid $1150 used for mine from eBay. Kinda got lucky as it said S4000D but turned out to be the more limited C. Watch was immaculate and like new. Curious what you paid if you don't mind sharing.


Thanks! I stare at the watch more than actually trying to tell what time it is! LOL.

It's funny that I saw the exact same listing for this OCW-S4000C on Ebay (same pictures and everything but different merchant name) for $1900 USD or best offer. As I was searching buyee.jp site, I noticed the exact same pictures except this one had a buy it now price for something like 139,000 Yen which came out to about $1300 USD. Total price paid was $1430 USD after taxes. Seemed like a pretty good deal since I doubt that the Ebay seller would accept a low ball offer of $1400 USD, but who knows, he may have been high balling us Americans! Seemed most of the Ebay listings for the OCW-S4000C were in the $1900 - $2100 range. The OCW-S4000D, although very nice, has colors that are a little too teal blue for my taste, so I'm very happy with this OCW-S4000C.


----------



## euge_lee

bangunolufsen said:


> Thanks! I stare at the watch more than actually trying to tell what time it is! LOL.


 Well duh&#8230; we have iPhones for telling time. LOL.


----------



## dgaddis

watchcrank_tx said:


> Came here to post this, but you beat me.
> 
> I actually like pin and collar systems, at least those like Casio where the holes are drilled such the collar can be held in place by holding the links in one direction (Citizen on the other hand could use a piece of my mind about links where the collar channel is drilled all the way through ?). They need no more tools than you probably have already (spring bar tool and perhaps a pair of pliers) yet are extremely secure, with no special drivers or loktite needed. But I recognize this is an oddball opinion among my fellow WIS. ?
> 
> Edit to add: meant "piece of my mind." Typed "piece of mind."


I'm with you. Pin and collar is the best IMO, if done well. It's really not hard to size at all if you know what you're doing, and once sized it won't come loose. Lota folks like screws, but there's a lot of room for problems with screws. You need loctite or they come loose. They can seize and then the head will strip, etc. Screws make adjustment, a one time affair generally, a bit easier but you get a lifetime of potential issues.

And FWIW the various Citizens I've had had a system just like the Oceanus. The Seikos on the other hand had the absolute worst system ever (the cheapest to manufacture tho) and it can burn in hell.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

dgaddis said:


> And FWIW the various Citizens I've had had a system just like the Oceanus.


The bracelet of the AQ6021-51E has the pin holes drilled at collar diameter all the way through all the inner links, with no cup to keep it in place when held one direction. Very frustrating to try to keep the collar in place and all the links perfectly level while reinserting the pin. Somehow or other it works, but it takes a lot of time and cursing. I've not sized other Citizens; glad to hear they are better.


----------



## Fullers1845

#GADA


----------



## waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Barn0081 said:


> OCW-S5000APA-2AJF ....
> 
> View attachment 15876301
> 
> 
> View attachment 15876302
> 
> 
> indigo white butterfly shell dial ,will be released in June. 231,000 yen


I really like this. Does anyone know if this is limited edition and if so, how many will be produced?


----------



## Barn0081

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I really like this. Does anyone know if this is limited edition and if so, how many will be produced?


Nothing on the official page about it being limited no.

official page


----------



## docbrauni

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> I really like this. Does anyone know if this is limited edition and if so, how many will be produced?


According to Casio: Yes - 1000 pieces: Klick.










Best Regards

Stefan


----------



## waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Thank you very much docbrauni! I looked everywhere and couldn't find that info.


----------



## watch_watches

Can I trouble one of you OCW-T3000A owners for some measurements? It's hard to find any solid numbers on this watch. 
Specifically:
-Diameter including crown
-lug to lug on just the case
-lug to lug including the protruding end-links
-lug width for strap changes
Also is the crown screwdown or not? I know it's "only" 100m WR.
Thanks in advance. I really like everything about this watch, but I'm worried about pulling the trigger without knowing how it'll wear.


----------



## euge_lee

Oceanus OCW-500LA - originally came with a black leather strap with white stitching. Looked nice but not a huge fan of leather straps. I tried a black silicone band (thumbnail pic) but that didn't look right to me.

PS. This watch was purchased from eBay for $150.

Today I tried on a "Torbollo nylon weaved strap" by Hemsut that I found on Amazon for $16. Oddly they consider this color "white". I love the color of strap and how it complements the gray/purple/taupe shade of the center dial. Gives a whole new look to the watch and makes it quite unique amongst all the others.


----------



## txchrisp

watch_watches said:


> Can I trouble one of you OCW-T3000A owners for some measurements? It's hard to find any solid numbers on this watch.
> Specifically:
> -Diameter including crown
> -lug to lug on just the case
> -lug to lug including the protruding end-links
> -lug width for strap changes
> Also is the crown screwdown or not? I know it's "only" 100m WR.
> Thanks in advance. I really like everything about this watch, but I'm worried about pulling the trigger without knowing how it'll wear.


Not sure how helpful this will be because I don't own calipers to confirm anything but I'll give it a shot. I've seen size measurements given on this watch as Size (H×W×D): 48.2×43.1×11mm at Casio Oceanus OCW-T3000 / 5583 / All Models. From personal experience and just guessing based on other watches I've owned I think 48.2 would be the lug to lug, 43.1 would be the diameter including crown and 11 would the thickness. Lug width is 21mm, I confirmed this with some straps when I received mine. Crown is not screwdown. Also, for what it's worth, in terms of wrist presence it wears nearly identical (to me) as the new 41mm Rolex Submariner. It weighs about half as much so it doesn't "wear" the same but just looking down at the wrist the case shape and size is very close to my eye. Worth noting too that the measurements on the Rolex 41mm are Width: 41 mm / Height: 48 mm / Thickness: 12.3 mm / Lug Width: 21 mm and I know for a fact the 41mm width stated on the Rolex does not include the crown.


----------



## watch_watches

txchrisp said:


> Not sure how helpful this will be because I don't own calipers to confirm anything but I'll give it a shot. I've seen size measurements given on this watch as Size (H×W×D): 48.2×43.1×11mm at Casio Oceanus OCW-T3000 / 5583 / All Models. From personal experience and just guessing based on other watches I've owned I think 48.2 would be the lug to lug, 43.1 would be the diameter including crown and 11 would the thickness. Lug width is 21mm, I confirmed this with some straps when I received mine. Crown is not screwdown. Also, for what it's worth, in terms of wrist presence it wears nearly identical (to me) as the new 41mm Rolex Submariner. It weighs about half as much so it doesn't "wear" the same but just looking down at the wrist the case shape and size is very close to my eye. Worth noting too that the measurements on the Rolex 41mm are Width: 41 mm / Height: 48 mm / Thickness: 12.3 mm / Lug Width: 21 mm and I know for a fact the 41mm width stated on the Rolex does not include the crown.


Thanks for looking into it. 
The reason why I'm hoping someone can provide accurate measurements is because Casio almost never includes the "true" lug to lug which includes the protruding endlinks. 
21mm is a shame, but the factory bracelet seems to be very good so it's not a dealbreaker for me. 
Rolex doesn't give you correct numbers either. They list 48mm L2L but subs wear more like 53s because of the endlinks. 
Omega does the same, I know more than one person that bought a speedmaster thinking it would fit well, only to be disappointed by the massive overhang from the endlinks.


----------



## eitherway

Joined the fan club---just picked up a T-200. Dead (battery) on arrival with the seconds hand pointing at 57. Placed the watch on the window sill facing sunlight---Three hours and the hands still refuse to move. How long will it be before the watch starts to tick?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TTV

eitherway said:


> Joined the fan club---just picked up a T-200. Dead (battery) on arrival with the seconds hand pointing at 57. Placed the watch on the window sill facing sunlight---Three hours and the hands still refuse to move. How long will it be before the watch starts to tick?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My T200 took 5hours of fluorescent light before it woke up and still the level was on lowest possible. It took several days of poor natural light on window to reach over 50% charge. OCW-T200 is slow to charge, clearly the slowest of my all casios. Be patient 👍


----------



## Tiribos

I just received the OCW-T200SB-1AJF.
Apparently the battery was completely empty 3 days ago. She had been at customs for 8 days ...


































update: the seconds hand started to move 20 minutes after unpacking the watch


----------



## DSX

watch_watches said:


> Thanks for looking into it.
> The reason why I'm hoping someone can provide accurate measurements is because Casio almost never includes the "true" lug to lug which includes the protruding endlinks.
> 21mm is a shame, but the factory bracelet seems to be very good so it's not a dealbreaker for me.
> Rolex doesn't give you correct numbers either. They list 48mm L2L but subs wear more like 53s because of the endlinks.
> Omega does the same, I know more than one person that bought a speedmaster thinking it would fit well, only to be disappointed by the massive overhang from the endlinks.


Lug to lug including the endlinks is about 51mm from my measurement.


----------



## eitherway

TTV said:


> My T200 took 5hours of fluorescent light before it woke up and still the level was on lowest possible. It took several days of poor natural light on window to reach over 50% charge. OCW-T200 is slow to charge, clearly the slowest of my all casios. Be patient 👍


Thank you for sharing. Cheers


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> #GADA













Fullers1845 said:


> #GADA


The seconds hand of your T200 is blue about 2/3 along its length. Mine (OCW-T200SLE-2AJR----on leather strap) is silver. Is it because of different models?


----------



## DSX

eitherway said:


> The seconds hand of your T200 is blue about 2/3 along its length. Mine (OCW-T200SLE-2AJR----on leather strap) is silver. Is it because of different models?
> View attachment 16066951


The bracelet version came with the blue seconds hand.


----------



## furrycarrot

Worked my way up from an S100 to a T200, decided I wanted to see what more Casio had to offer...









Just received the OCW-S5000AP. What wasn't apparent in the promo and product pics is the way the dial has a gradient, from light to dark blue going down the dial, almost as it it's been dipped in indigo.

The crystals along the chapter ring really sparkle as you move, kind of distracting in a good way!


----------



## Igorek

Congratulations, very beautiful and mesmerizing watch


----------



## euge_lee

furrycarrot said:


> Worked my way up from an S100 to a T200, decided I wanted to see what more Casio had to offer...
> 
> Just received the OCW-S5000AP. What wasn't apparent in the promo and product pics is the way the dial has a gradient, from light to dark blue going down the dial, almost as it it's been dipped in indigo.
> 
> The crystals along the chapter ring really sparkle as you move, kind of distracting in a good way!


Beautiful watch!


----------



## bangunolufsen

Dang that OCW-S5000AP is beautiful. The stock photos on these watches always suck! The watch looked very purple in the stock photos and you can't see the gradient color changes. Congratulations!


----------



## Fullers1845

eitherway said:


> The seconds hand of your T200 is blue about 2/3 along its length. Mine (OCW-T200SLE-2AJR----on leather strap) is silver. Is it because of different models?
> View attachment 16066951


I'm pretty sure yours is the "Mid-Blue" version that came on a strap. Mine is the navy blue that comes on bracelet. Yes my seconds hand is blue and white.


----------



## Paul R

I've been looking at the S5000AP every few months for a while now. Since looking through the Oceanus catalogue I'd decided I really liked the crystal set bezels. The first crystal set bezel I saw was the S5000D and it wasn't my favorite colors or arrangement but it still blew my mind. Looking at the S5000C I really liked the new bezel layout and case thickness but the crystal iridescence being aqua purple and blue wasn't quite right and I didn't love the rose gold elements. I saw the S5000AP and thought that was about the most beautiful crystal setting I could imagine, the outer bezel IP coating and other dial elements were all nice and complimentary, and it had a blue died mother of pearl dial. It was my perfect Oceanus?! I had seen some stock pictures of it but looking at peoples personal photos and videos, especially this video I was just totally blown away. I'll be honest, I don't know anything about the indigo dye production process, what butterfly shells are, or this condensation vapor process but the watch is stunning. The store I had decided to use was down to their last watch so I went ahead and pulled the trigger! Good price, no shipping (a minor thing, still nice) and no tax. If I get it without a duty fee... that would be a real nice cherry on top.

I don't have an estimate on the shipping yet but if it came next week I would be thrilled. Of course it will probably take longer, coming from HongKong but I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Paul R

furrycarrot said:


> Worked my way up from an S100 to a T200, decided I wanted to see what more Casio had to offer...
> 
> View attachment 16069005
> 
> Just received the OCW-S5000AP. What wasn't apparent in the promo and product pics is the way the dial has a gradient, from light to dark blue going down the dial, almost as it it's been dipped in indigo.
> 
> The crystals along the chapter ring really sparkle as you move, kind of distracting in a good way!


I think it makes sense that there's some variation in the dials. It's a natural material so they aren't all exactly the same and the dye process may have some variance too? I think this is why the stock photos are all so bad. Maybe Casio edited the dial in stock photos to look flat so people wouldn't complain?

If you have them both at hand and it's not an inconvenience I would appreciate a side-by-side of your S100 and S5000.


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm pretty sure yours is the "Mid-Blue" version that came on a strap. Mine is the navy blue that comes on bracelet. Yes my seconds hand is blue and white.


Dang. They come in different shades of blue? Now that you mentioned it, I took a closer look and sure enough, mine is kind of lightish blue, certainly not as dark/navy blue as yours. That raises a follow up question: strap versions sport this 'mid-blue' dials only? Or they do have navy blue on straps, just that I didn't do my homework properly? The 'mid-blue' is not exactly shabby--only I wish I was more knowledgeable before I put in the order. Thanks mate.


----------



## cjokini

Love the T200! I just ordered the light blue one and can't wait to receive it (T200S-2AJF).


----------



## Fullers1845

eitherway said:


> Dang. They come in different shades of blue? Now that you mentioned it, I took a closer look and sure enough, mine is kind of lightish blue, certainly not as dark/navy blue as yours. That raises a follow up question: strap versions sport this 'mid-blue' dials only? Or they do have navy blue on straps, just that I didn't do my homework properly? The 'mid-blue' is not exactly shabby--only I wish I was more knowledgeable before I put in the order. Thanks mate.


There are 5 models of the T200. These 4&#8230;










And this one with a grey dial (my second favorite).


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> There are 5 models of the T200. These 4&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one with a grey dial (my second favorite).


Again, Thanks for your education. Mine is the 4th in your 1st row. Yep even in that line up its blue is lighter than the 2nd one (on bracelet) . Light or dark, T200 is superb in the tech and looks departments. Excellent value, too.


----------



## snowdut

Greeting guys, I just read 102 pages of this awesome thread, decided to create an WUS account and contribute 

Was bit surprised about how the "basic" S5000-1AJF is kind of under appreciated, black sheep of the family? To me she has the most balanced, not-too-blingy daily-driver design of the S5000 series.

She arrived yesterday and here are some pics, unedited from my iPhone. The last 2 shots made my jaw drop, I was in a dark room trying to read the watch and the warm lighting from the other room hit the dial creating rainbow colors and a nice halo to the Oceanus logo


----------



## watchcrank_tx

snowdut said:


> Greeting guys, I just read 102 pages of this awesome thread, decided to create an WUS account and contribute
> 
> Was bit surprised about how the "basic" S5000-1AJF is kind of under appreciated, black sheep of the family? To me she has the most balanced, not-too-blingy daily-driver design of the S5000 series.
> 
> She arrived yesterday and here are some pics, unedited from my iPhone. The last 2 shots made my jaw drop, I was in a dark room trying to read the watch and the warm lighting from the other room hit the dial creating rainbow colors and a nice halo to the Oceanus logo
> 
> View attachment 16071796
> 
> View attachment 16071797
> 
> View attachment 16071798
> 
> View attachment 16071799
> 
> View attachment 16071800
> 
> View attachment 16071801
> 
> View attachment 16071802


Lovely S5000! Welcome to Watchuseek, and welcome to Oceanus!


----------



## Badger18

Lovely watch I just wish my ageing eyes could read sub dials.


----------



## Fullers1845

eitherway said:


> Again, Thanks for your education. Mine is the 4th in your 1st row. Yep even in that line up its blue is lighter than the 2nd one (on bracelet) . Light or dark, T200 is superb in the tech and looks departments. Excellent value, too.


Indeed. The T200 in any configuration is such a great watch! Can't wait to see more pics of yours.


----------



## furrycarrot

Paul R said:


> I think it makes sense that there's some variation in the dials. It's a natural material so they aren't all exactly the same and the dye process may have some variance too? I think this is why the stock photos are all so bad. Maybe Casio edited the dial in stock photos to look flat so people wouldn't complain?
> 
> If you have them both at hand and it's not an inconvenience I would appreciate a side-by-side of your S100 and S5000.


 For sure, there are indeed color variances on this model especially with the pearlescent dial.
Sadly I had passed my S100 to the next owner a while ago so I can't have then side by side to compare, but my impressions are actually an increased appreciation for the S100. I had actually gotten a T200 to replace it and I actually preferred the S100 due to the sheer wearability and the way it just disappears onto the wrist. It lacked the presence and heft of the T200 (which I know many people love). If I had larger wrists, I'm thinking the T200 would have scored much higher with me (I've got about a 6.75 inch wrist and generally prefer smaller watches).

To me, the S5000 series is the natural evolution of the S100 - same spectral titanium construction coupled with its absurd thinness makes me forget it's there until a glint of blue catches my eye.

Its got the same drawbacks as well. The bracelet is great (love the toolless quick adjust) but it is integrated, the TiC hardening is good as well but will still show marks (although in my experience Casio beats GS in this area).


----------



## euge_lee

furrycarrot said:


> For sure, there are indeed color variances on this model especially with the pearlescent dial.
> Sadly I had passed my S100 to the next owner a while ago so I can't have then side by side to compare, but my impressions are actually an increased appreciation for the S100. I had actually gotten a T200 to replace it and I actually preferred the S100 due to the sheer wearability and the way it just disappears onto the wrist. It lacked the presence and heft of the T200 (which I know many people love). If I had larger wrists, I'm thinking the T200 would have scored much higher with me (I've got about a 6.75 inch wrist and generally prefer smaller watches).


T200 is indeed very different from the S100 and not even titanium.

I will get a S100 when they update it and get rid of the "Tough Mvmt" on the dial and less important&#8230; make the bracelet swappable with a normal strap.


----------



## JBiz

Hello all, I am looking for some help and hopefully this is the place. I just got a preowned Oceanus OCW-500TDA and it seems to not be working. The LCD appears to be working as I see the time and date which both are inaccurate however. The hands are stuck at 12:01 and 10 seconds. I have read over the online manual and tried a few things but still stuck in the same time. Perhaps one here could help me as this is my first atomic watch and not too familiar with these. Or perhaps this is the wrong place for me to ask and for that my apologies. Either way, hopefully I get directed in getting the time set. Cheers


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> Indeed. The T200 in any configuration is such a great watch! Can't wait to see more pics of yours.


the not so blue/only middish blue strap version


----------



## euge_lee

Try leaving it in the sun for a few hours. Make sure it has a good charge. I have the same watch. If after charging it up nothing moves despite changing time zones and stuff where they should move, it may be broken. I’ve heard of people slamming G-Shock watches to fix stuck hands but an Oceanus may be more delicate.


----------



## Paul R

JBiz said:


> Hello all, I am looking for some help and hopefully this is the place. I just got a preowned Oceanus OCW-500TDA and it seems to not be working. The LCD appears to be working as I see the time and date which both are inaccurate however. The hands are stuck at 12:01 and 10 seconds. I have read over the online manual and tried a few things but still stuck in the same time. Perhaps one here could help me as this is my first atomic watch and not too familiar with these. Or perhaps this is the wrong place for me to ask and for that my apologies. Either way, hopefully I get directed in getting the time set. Cheers


The hands usually all go to 12 if the watch is at low power, and the LCD is on, so it doesn't _sound_ like it's a power issue, but you could still try giving it a charge. Otherwise it sounds like there's something wrong with the watch, sorry to say.


----------



## Paul R

furrycarrot said:


> For sure, there are indeed color variances on this model especially with the pearlescent dial.
> Sadly I had passed my S100 to the next owner a while ago so I can't have then side by side to compare, but my impressions are actually an increased appreciation for the S100. I had actually gotten a T200 to replace it and I actually preferred the S100 due to the sheer wearability and the way it just disappears onto the wrist. It lacked the presence and heft of the T200 (which I know many people love). If I had larger wrists, I'm thinking the T200 would have scored much higher with me (I've got about a 6.75 inch wrist and generally prefer smaller watches).
> 
> To me, the S5000 series is the natural evolution of the S100 - same spectral titanium construction coupled with its absurd thinness makes me forget it's there until a glint of blue catches my eye.
> 
> Its got the same drawbacks as well. The bracelet is great (love the toolless quick adjust) but it is integrated, the TiC hardening is good as well but will still show marks (although in my experience Casio beats GS in this area).


Oh well I'll just have to wait then; always a fun phase of a new purchase. I'll put up some pictures of my S100 and the S5000 side-by-side once it arrives.


----------



## Tiribos

JBiz said:


> Hello all, I am looking for some help and hopefully this is the place. I just got a preowned Oceanus OCW-500TDA and it seems to not be working. The LCD appears to be working as I see the time and date which both are inaccurate however. The hands are stuck at 12:01 and 10 seconds. I have read over the online manual and tried a few things but still stuck in the same time. Perhaps one here could help me as this is my first atomic watch and not too familiar with these. Or perhaps this is the wrong place for me to ask and for that my apologies. Either way, hopefully I get directed in getting the time set. Cheers


Hi and welcome,

Second-hand watches may have been completely messed up by previous manipulators by randomly pressing the buttons.
Maybe even it is in a started mode without having been at the end of the adjustment or a function is in progress.

You have to be sure that it is loaded, the ideal would be to reset it but there does not seem to be this function on this module.

Try this entire process :


----------



## Fullers1845

furrycarrot said:


> For sure, there are indeed color variances on this model especially with the pearlescent dial.
> Sadly I had passed my S100 to the next owner a while ago so I can't have then side by side to compare, but my impressions are actually an increased appreciation for the S100. I had actually gotten a T200 to replace it and I actually preferred the S100 due to the sheer wearability and the way it just disappears onto the wrist. It lacked the presence and heft of the T200 (which I know many people love). If I had larger wrists, I'm thinking the T200 would have scored much higher with me (I've got about a 6.75 inch wrist and generally prefer smaller watches).
> 
> To me, the S5000 series is the natural evolution of the S100 - same spectral titanium construction coupled with its absurd thinness makes me forget it's there until a glint of blue catches my eye.
> 
> Its got the same drawbacks as well. The bracelet is great (love the toolless quick adjust) but it is integrated, the TiC hardening is good as well but will still show marks (although in my experience Casio beats GS in this area).


How does the size of the S5000 compare to your S100? Casio measurements are notoriously confusing (at least to me)--often including the crown in the diameter.

I also have 6.75" wrists, so I'm curious about how other models wear.


----------



## furrycarrot

Fullers1845 said:


> How does the size of the S5000 compare to your S100? Casio measurements are notoriously confusing (at least to me)--often including the crown in the diameter.
> 
> I also have 6.75" wrists, so I'm curious about how other models wear.


The S5000 actually wears great on my wrist. Casio quotes the size of the S5000 as around 42.3mm, but the lug to lug length is relatively short (hard to measure due to the integrated bracelet). No calipers lying around, so eyeballing the S5000 against my snowflake (48mm lug to lug) I'd say the S5000 comes in around 46 or 47 (which is strange as Casio quotes the L2L of the S5000 as 48.8mm, it wears much smaller than that).

The S5000 of course wears bigger than the S100 but not by too much


----------



## Paul R

The S5000 isn't much larger than the S100, which was a major positive to me.
These are: the standard lug to lug (not fixed links) x the crown guard (not crown) to opposite case side x crystal to case back.
S100 Case Diameter: 45.7 x 41.5 mm x 10.5 mm
S5000 Case Diameter: 48.8 x 42.3 mm x 9.5 mm

My 5000TB is 49.6mm lug to lug and I'm quite happy with it.

My AP is in California!


----------



## Paul R

So FedEx got it from Kwun Tong and onto a truck in Seattle within 19 hours or something and then because it required a signature I'm pretty sure the driver just drove past my house and said they attempted delivery. Anyhow I had to pick it up but got my hands on it this evening!
First impressions and what-not to come. Both sized for me it's almost 8g lighter than my S100, wow!


----------



## RichardAmn

Hi,

I ran into some (minor) issues with my OCW-T200 yesterday learning different settings.

My general setting is to sync time automatically via radio signal, but no bluetooth, and I have DST set to auto.

Switching time zone and then going back it was one hour behind. I changed DST from auto -> DST and it corrected itself. I went back to auto, and again, one hour behind. I manually radio synced it but no change. I paired with bluetooth and it corrected itself. I un-paired it and it stayed correct. I checked this morning having received a radio sync (confirmed) during the night (bluetooth still off) and it was still correct.

Why was auto DST/radio sync unable to get back to the right time after switching time zones but once I had the right time those exact settings are able to keep it?

EDIT - This is really no issue for me but my interest was piqued.


----------



## Tiribos

RichardAmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ran into some (minor) issues with my OCW-T200 yesterday learning different settings.
> 
> My general setting is to sync time automatically via radio signal, but no bluetooth, and I have DST set to auto.
> 
> Switching time zone and then going back it was one hour behind. I changed DST from auto -> DST and it corrected itself. I went back to auto, and again, one hour behind. I manually radio synced it but no change. I paired with bluetooth and it corrected itself. I un-paired it and it stayed correct. I checked this morning having received a radio sync (confirmed) during the night (bluetooth still off) and it was still correct.
> 
> Why was auto DST/radio sync unable to get back to the right time after switching time zones but once I had the right time those exact settings are able to keep it?
> 
> EDIT - This is really no issue for me but my interest was piqued.


Hello,
Are you sure you have good put your time zone?
I think the problem is there. and that you are shifted.
Pull out the crown and put your time zone.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> Love it! Let us know your thoughts once you've had a chance to give it some wrist time.


I was wondering, is your T3000 synchronizing properly by itself through radio waves? Mine is not. It synchronizes perfectly through bluetooth by itself and I can let it synchronize manually through radiowaves (during daytime, while wearing my watch standing close to the window..takes less than a few minutes). But when I unpair my watch from my phone and leave it at night by the same window it won't synchronize for days (auto sync is on of course).

Also does the seconds hand go to RC at midnight? (i was wondering this as the seconds hands stops moving after 11 pm in low light). I will have to check if mine does this.


----------



## RichardAmn

Tiribos said:


> Hello,
> Are you sure you have good put your time zone?
> I think the problem is there. and that you are shifted.
> Pull out the crown and put your time zone.


Hi, thank you for trying to help out. So, I just re-tried it. With the DST at auto I changed from my time zone (+1) to London time (+0) and it changed to 1 hour behind actual London time. It somehow misses the DST with my auto setting. I changed back to my time zone, still one hour behind. I changed from auto to DST and it became correct. Switched back to auto and it was behind 1 hour again. All of the changes were made with correct crown pulls/pushes.


----------



## txchrisp

DSX said:


> I was wondering, is your T3000 synchronizing properly by itself through radio waves? Mine is not. It synchronizes perfectly through bluetooth by itself and I can let it synchronize manually through radiowaves (during daytime, while wearing my watch standing close to the window..takes less than a few minutes). But when I unpair my watch from my phone and leave it at night by the same window it won't synchronize for days (auto sync is on of course).
> 
> Also does the seconds hand go to RC at midnight? (i was wondering this as the seconds hands stops moving after 11 pm in low light). I will have to check if mine does this.


I couldn't tell you. I keep my watches too far from the window to sync via MB6. I usually put one of my digitals on my bedside to sync overnight but I don't bother with the T3000 because I know I will BT sync next time I wear it.


----------



## DSX

txchrisp said:


> I couldn't tell you. I keep my watches too far from the window to sync via MB6. I usually put one of my digitals on my bedside to sync overnight but I don't bother with the T3000 because I know I will BT sync next time I wear it.


I am curious if it will work on yours.. I can't imagine mine is faulty as it can radiowave sync manually. I used to own a mb6 gshock and it synced from a glass closet 5 meters from the window, I really like that. This one has yet to sync once automatically over mb6.


----------



## dgaddis

DSX said:


> I was wondering, is your T3000 synchronizing properly by itself through radio waves? Mine is not. It synchronizes perfectly through bluetooth by itself and I can let it synchronize manually through radiowaves (during daytime, while wearing my watch standing close to the window..takes less than a few minutes). *But when I unpair my watch from my phone and leave it at night by the same window it won't synchronize for days (auto sync is on of course).*
> 
> Also does the seconds hand go to RC at midnight? (i was wondering this as the seconds hands stops moving after 11 pm in low light). I will have to check if mine does this.


Make sure you delete the pairing out of the watch itself. If you unpair it at the phone, the watch doesn't know it's unpaired, and it keeps trying to sync via Bluetooth. You have to delete the pairing in the watch itself, which you can only do on the watch (not thru the app). Look in the manual and there should be an explanation on how to do it, probably tucked away in the section on how to connect a new phone to the watch, because before you can pair a new phone you have to delete the old pairing out of the watch.


----------



## Tiribos

RichardAmn said:


> Hi, thank you for trying to help out. So, I just re-tried it. With the DST at auto I changed from my time zone (+1) to London time (+0) and it changed to 1 hour behind actual London time. It somehow misses the DST with my auto setting. I changed back to my time zone, still one hour behind. I changed from auto to DST and it became correct. Switched back to auto and it was behind 1 hour again. All of the changes were made with correct crown pulls/pushes.


You must put your watch on the time zone of your country without taking into account the time difference linked to summer time.
For example ,for Paris I put the seconds hand on 1mn : UTC+1 (even if currently Paris is in summer time and UTC+2) . Then, when it receives the MB, it will adjust the offset linked to summer time on its own.

If your country does not use summer time, set the setting to OF. If it uses summer time, leave the setting at AUTO.


----------



## RichardAmn

Tiribos said:


> You must put your watch on the time zone of your country without taking into account the time difference linked to summer time.
> For example ,for Paris I put the seconds hand on 1mn : UTC+1 (even if currently Paris is in summer time and UTC+2) . Then, when it receives the MB, it will adjust the offset linked to summer time on its own.
> 
> If your country does not use summer time, set the setting to OF. If it uses summer time, leave the setting at AUTO.


My time zone is the same as Paris (Stockholm) though and I put it at +1 as per my post, so that is not the issue.


----------



## Tiribos

RichardAmn said:


> My time zone is the same as Paris (Stockholm) though and I put it at +1 as per my post, so that is not the issue.


When you have learning different settings you have certainly put it on a city code without summer time. Then you have came back to a city code in summer time, Paris, and there you must have to force the MB search .

Auto DST setting is performed only after a MB search.


----------



## DSX

dgaddis said:


> Make sure you delete the pairing out of the watch itself. If you unpair it at the phone, the watch doesn't know it's unpaired, and it keeps trying to sync via Bluetooth. You have to delete the pairing in the watch itself, which you can only do on the watch (not thru the app). Look in the manual and there should be an explanation on how to do it, probably tucked away in the section on how to connect a new phone to the watch, because before you can pair a new phone you have to delete the old pairing out of the watch.


It doesn't mention it in the manual oddly enough. In this topic (different model) someone said to pull out the crown to the second click and hold A for 10 seconds. When the seconds hand points to C it has deleted the phone in the watch. This did not work on the T3000 but holding down B for 10 seconds did make the seconds hand point to C, so i hope now the watch will sync at night using mb6. Before i did this the seconds hand did not point to RC at midnight so it wasn't even trying to sync.. So you may be on to something! Thanks for the suggestion. 

Update: it synced last night!


----------



## Fullers1845

RichardAmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ran into some (minor) issues with my OCW-T200 yesterday learning different settings.
> 
> My general setting is to sync time automatically via radio signal, but no bluetooth, and I have DST set to auto.
> 
> Switching time zone and then going back it was one hour behind. I changed DST from auto -> DST and it corrected itself. I went back to auto, and again, one hour behind. I manually radio synced it but no change. I paired with bluetooth and it corrected itself. I un-paired it and it stayed correct. I checked this morning having received a radio sync (confirmed) during the night (bluetooth still off) and it was still correct.
> 
> Why was auto DST/radio sync unable to get back to the right time after switching time zones but once I had the right time those exact settings are able to keep it?
> 
> EDIT - This is really no issue for me but my interest was piqued.


I had a similar experience with the same result, tho I can't remember how I got there.

Yes I can. IIRC, there is a conflict between manual time zone setting and auto DST. I think I posted about it somewhere, above.

_goes to look_

Bottom line, radio sync the next day took care of the one hour difference.


----------



## Fullers1845

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That's awesome.
> 
> So, I made an interesting discovery. I was showing some features of my T200 to a guy yesterday. I pulled out the crown 1 setting to demonstrate the GMT adjustment function. I am in CST (Dallas, TX) which is GMT -6. I advanced the seconds hand to 12 and watched the hands adjust to GMT (UTC). Then back to my home time at -6.
> 
> When the hands reset at -6, they set to non-DST even though AT is selected. When the watch sync'd with MB6 last night it adjusted +1 hr to show the correct time for DST.
> 
> This morning I tested switching between AT/STD/DST and when going back to AT the time adjusted -1 hr.
> 
> So, I switched back to DST so I can wear it today and will have to remember to switch back to AT for the MB6 sync tonight!
> 
> For reference, here's the manual page about DST settings. https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYzfmtkfav.html
> 
> *Edit: I also realize this would be less of an issue if the watch was paired with my phone and could do a Bluetooth sync. It is just interesting to me that adjusting either the time zone or the DST settings return it to non-DST time.


^Found it!


----------



## Paul R

RichardAmn said:


> Hi, thank you for trying to help out. So, I just re-tried it. With the DST at auto I changed from my time zone (+1) to London time (+0) and it changed to 1 hour behind actual London time. It somehow misses the DST with my auto setting. I changed back to my time zone, still one hour behind. I changed from auto to DST and it became correct. Switched back to auto and it was behind 1 hour again. All of the changes were made with correct crown pulls/pushes.


Changing the time zone counts as manually setting the time from "the watches point of view" and per this Oceanus manual "Changing the time setting manually with a watch operation will cancel the auto standard time/summer time switching". When you switch the time zone it stops the automatic DST/STD adjustment and so it's an hour behind. Manually changing it to DST causes it to adjust for DST. Similarly, once you sync the watch via BT it has it's automatic sync and the auto adjustment is back in effect.
I believe this is what you're running into.


----------



## Paul R

A zillion pictures of the new 5000AP.

So damn nice!


----------



## RichardAmn

Tiribos said:


> When you have learning different settings you have certainly put it on a city code without summer time. Then you have came back to a city code in summer time, Paris, and there you must have to force the MB search .
> 
> Auto DST setting is performed only after a MB search.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## RichardAmn

Fullers1845 said:


> I had a similar experience with the same result, tho I can't remember how I got there.
> 
> Yes I can. IIRC, there is a conflict between manual time zone setting and auto DST. I think I posted about it somewhere, above.
> 
> _goes to look_
> 
> Bottom line, radio sync the next day took care of the one hour difference.


I see, thank you.


----------



## RichardAmn

Paul R said:


> Changing the time zone counts as manually setting the time from "the watches point of view" and per this Oceanus manual "Changing the time setting manually with a watch operation will cancel the auto standard time/summer time switching". When you switch the time zone it stops the automatic DST/STD adjustment and so it's an hour behind. Manually changing it to DST causes it to adjust for DST. Similarly, once you sync the watch via BT it has it's automatic sync and the auto adjustment is back in effect.
> I believe this is what you're running into.


Perfectly clear, thank you!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Paul R said:


> A zillion pictures of the new 5000AP.
> 
> So damn nice!


The color gradient on that dial is truly spectacular. Good god that's pretty.


----------



## Paul R

Some more pictures, some in sunlight and some trying to get a little detail of the butterfly shell nacre.


----------



## Paul R

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> The color gradient on that dial is truly spectacular. Good god that's pretty.


It is really gorgeous and quite flashy. I wasn't ready for it when I got it. Kinda had to adjust to looking at it so I can just tell the time. Typically I've just been looking at it, I go "wow... sheesh" and then forget to check the time. 😅


----------



## cjokini

I just received my T200S-2AJF - what a stunning watch! I particularly love the shade of light blue and the various facets of the indices.


----------



## kubr1ck

After a month of wearing Seiko divers, going back to this one is like a breath of Oceanus air. Feels like nothing on the wrist.


----------



## TTV

cjokini said:


> I just received my T200S-2AJF - what a stunning watch! I particularly love the shade of light blue and the various facets of the indices.
> View attachment 16088216


That's a real beauty 😍 Congrants 👍

What kind of pins the bracelet has? Is it easy to adjust?


----------



## cjokini

TTV said:


> That's a real beauty 😍 Congrants 👍
> 
> What kind of pins the bracelet has? Is it easy to adjust?


Thanks - I'm really enjoying it! It wasn't too hard to adjust the bracelet. It uses pins and collars (I think that's what it's called). There are really tiny tubes (the collar) that the pin fits into. I had read about this, I think earlier in this thread. It would be easy to lose the tubes if you weren't aware. This video is extremely helpful: 



An inexpensive watch tool kit bought on Amazon made it pretty easy. The bracelet has some half size links near the clasp, and I was able to get a really good fit by removing 2 1/2 links.

Regarding timekeeping, I was able to connect to the atomic clock signal right away. I had to switch the watch to my timezone, but it was then one hour off - probably a DST setting that some owners were talking about above. I had been intrigued by the Bluetooth phone app, so I installed that, and it immediately adjusted to the correct time. What do other Oceanus owners think? Do you like using the Bluetooth app or not?


----------



## Fullers1845

^After testing all the BT features for a while, I deleted the pairing from the app. I am glad for the MB6 sync, because I prefer my watch to be independent of my phone.


----------



## RichardAmn

Fullers1845 said:


> ^After testing all the BT features for a while, I deleted the pairing from the app. I am glad for the MB6 sync, because I prefer my watch to be independent of my phone.


Exactly the same here. Would perhaps consider a BT connection if they reduced the number of syncs from four times to once per day.


----------



## Pijomir

I turned off my radio sync 3 months ago. The deviation is only half a second... For 3 months!!! This is insane.

Love this watch :


----------



## Dante80

Sharing day, Casio day! C:


----------



## RichardAmn

Pijomir said:


> I turned off my radio sync 3 months ago. The deviation is only half a second... For 3 months!!! This is insane.
> 
> Love this watch :
> 
> View attachment 16090928


Nice, I just started the same experiment on my OCW-T200. Doubt I will beat you though


----------



## caribiner23

This box just showed up via DHL from Japan..... stay tuned.


----------



## eitherway

Pijomir said:


> I turned off my radio sync 3 months ago. The deviation is only half a second... For 3 months!!! This is insane.
> 
> Love this watch :
> 
> View attachment 16090928


How to turn off "radio sync" pls?


----------



## caribiner23

...and here it is, my new addition: Oceanus T200. I love the way this feels on my wrist, and I really love the blue on the dial.


----------



## Paul R

Some info from the Oceanus Connected app from my few days of wearing the S5000AP. It tracks the adjustments cumulatively and has taken a nice charge. Mine is up to almost 30 and I'm interested to see when it resets. Does anyone know? I probably get out in the sun more than most but not that much, I mostly work indoors. If it's anything like my 5000TB it'll get a full charge and stay full. I wish the G-Shock connected app graphed charge and time sync like this but I also wish it would let you view the info as a table where BT and radio could be detailed. I'd love to see how often it's successfully using MB6 so I'll probably disable BT for a week or so to check that. The G-Shock Connected app lists only the BT adjustments and you can check using the B+C+D pusher command to check the last MB6 adjustment. In my opinion they could both be improved. Some shots below from both to compare.

I've enjoyed using both Connected apps. I get a reliable enough WWVB signal for my Oceanus and Lineage watches to sync, sometimes even if I'm wearing them in bed, but my most reliable sync is always the Bluetooth. Particularly my 5000TB and other full metal squares need a much better signal to sync (in my experience the sync capability goes Oceanus/Lineage>resin case G-Shocks>full metal G-Shocks. I also find the phone finder to be very useful. It doesn't have a great range but works to let me know if my phone is in the room and where. No alarm means it's not in the room and I need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Pijomir

eitherway said:


> How to turn off "radio sync" pls?


See the manual. Can't remember right now, but it's easy.


----------



## Paul R

eitherway said:


> How to turn off "radio sync" pls?


On the S100 press the B button (finger button) and the seconds hand will point to Y or N to indicate the success of the last sync. Then pull out the crown and the seconds hand will point to Y or N to indicate whether auto adjustment is on or off. Rotate the crown to move the seconds hand to N to disable auto adjustment or Y to enable auto adjustment.


----------



## Paul R

Page E-16 of the PDF manual


----------



## eitherway

Paul R said:


> On the S100 press the B button (finger button) and the seconds hand will point to Y or N to indicate the success of the last sync. Then pull out the crown and the seconds hand will point to Y or N to indicate whether auto adjustment is on or off. Rotate the crown to move the seconds hand to N to disable auto adjustment or Y to enable auto adjustment.


Thank you kindly, Sir.


----------



## RichardAmn

I just bought a used OCW-S100 and I really like it. It is from 2012 but keeping my fingers crossed I have another 10 good years out of it. I also have a OCW-T200 from 2019, but I am considering giving that up as the size of the OCW-S100 fits me better. The one reason holding me back is obviously the integrated bracelet on the S100.

I have a few other watches so I am not in need to change the bracelet of the S100 to various other types of straps; however, I would like to be able to fit a nice rubber strap on it. Hence, I am considering cutting one of my rubber straps to fit the S100.

Has anyone done this? How did it go? Will it hold up over time? Thanks!


----------



## RichardAmn

Also, what would it cost to send the S100 in for a new battery in case that is required a few years down the road (it is from 2012)? Is that a service that Casio offers? Is it possible to buy that type of battery and replace it by oneself (or for an independent watchmaker to do it)?


----------



## caribiner23

Day 3 with my T200. I am delighted every time I look at it.


----------



## DSX

RichardAmn said:


> Also, what would it cost to send the S100 in for a new battery in case that is required a few years down the road (it is from 2012)? Is that a service that Casio offers? Is it possible to buy that type of battery and replace it by oneself (or for an independent watchmaker to do it)?


I would contact Casio when that happens. Your Oceanus deserves some proper TLC after 20 or so years when the battery dies.


----------



## samael_6978

RichardAmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ran into some (minor) issues with my OCW-T200 yesterday learning different settings.
> 
> My general setting is to sync time automatically via radio signal, but no bluetooth, and I have DST set to auto.
> 
> Switching time zone and then going back it was one hour behind. I changed DST from auto -> DST and it corrected itself. I went back to auto, and again, one hour behind. I manually radio synced it but no change. I paired with bluetooth and it corrected itself. I un-paired it and it stayed correct. I checked this morning having received a radio sync (confirmed) during the night (bluetooth still off) and it was still correct.
> 
> Why was auto DST/radio sync unable to get back to the right time after switching time zones but once I had the right time those exact settings are able to keep it?
> 
> EDIT - This is really no issue for me but my interest was piqued.


I have the same issue on mine. No big deal to me.

I actually don't think it's an issue at all. When you go back and forth from different time zones it defaults to regular time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp

caribiner23 said:


> ...and here it is, my new addition: Oceanus T200. I love the way this feels on my wrist, and I really love the blue on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 16092158


Beautiful watch! Congrats!


----------



## SunTzuWarmaster

furrycarrot said:


> Worked my way up from an S100 to a T200, decided I wanted to see what more Casio had to offer...
> 
> View attachment 16069005
> 
> Just received the OCW-S5000AP. What wasn't apparent in the promo and product pics is the way the dial has a gradient, from light to dark blue going down the dial, almost as it it's been dipped in indigo.
> 
> The crystals along the chapter ring really sparkle as you move, kind of distracting in a good way!


I agree that this was *ABSOLUTELY NOT CLEAR TO ME*. It is an amazing feature that mimics the water, with the 3/9 line being the line between wave and sky. The above user posting about wanting the light-colored butterfly shell design is doing himself a disservice - both opting away from the sapphire (which is also a mix of white/blue sapphire omg how did they not market this!) and neglecting the gradient feature.


----------



## Paul R

The indigo dye of the face, the crystal dial ring, and the bezel all have a 3/9 gradient...😘


----------



## caribiner23

Date night!


----------



## caribiner23

A quick followup after my first week and a half with my OCW-T200S-1AJF:

I really like the watch's appearance. It's such a simple, classic look and I love the blue highlights. It's easy to read in all different light, indoors and outdoors, and the stainless steel case and bracelet make it feel really substantial. The watch has had a lot of wrist time since it arrived. My only mishap was losing one of the tiny collars when I removed a link from the bracelet: I wish I had read up on those before getting out the toolkit.

Like some of you, I have a conflicted relationship with the app. After unboxing the watch, pairing it with the phone app made setup a complete breeze-- timezone, DST, all the stuff was automagically transferred to the watch and I was off and running. Being able to sync via Bluetooth and view the battery status are nice features, and it's cool to see several days' worth of watch data graphed out.

That said, I have an issue with the four-times-a-day Bluetooth sync attempts, and I don't like the fact that there's no way to check battery status without using the app. And as some of you have said, I just don't want a watch that's tethered to my phone.

I am a huge fan of Multiband 6, and I prefer to rely on that method of time syncing since I have a solid WWVB signal here in Chicago.

Last night, I unpaired the phone from the watch (and the watch from the phone-- thanks to @dgaddis for posting how to do this) and got the watch syncing via radio. With that leash cut, I'm happy to have the watch running independently.

TLDR: I'm very happy with my T200!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Paul R

RichardAmn said:


> Also, what would it cost to send the S100 in for a new battery in case that is required a few years down the road (it is from 2012)? Is that a service that Casio offers? Is it possible to buy that type of battery and replace it by oneself (or for an independent watchmaker to do it)?


If it were dead I'd be surprised if Casio wouldn't replace a battery in an S100 if it was sent to them regardless of proof of purchase or condition, but it's running so there's no reason they would replace it simply at your request. On some Oceanus' opening them would be unthinkable but the back cover of the S100 looks pretty approachable and if something looks crazy or confusing you could always just get some pictures and close it back up until you're more sure of the process. You (or whoever) would initially just be opening it up to get enough access to identify the battery for ordering purposes anyhow.

Pacparts does list it and you could pick up a main seal to replace, or have replaced, at the same time, why not? And a spare collar (or C ring), why not?





Casio OCWS100-1A Parts and Accessories


Casio OCWS100-1A Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## Zee80

After way too much reading, video watching, and mulling it over, I now realize this is one of those rare watches for which none of that was necessary. I should've trusted my instincts months ago and just gotten it.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Congrats and welcome to Club Oshi. The S100 is a classic!


----------



## jkpa

I may re-buy the S100. It’s simply outstanding!!


----------



## caribiner23

Just put a Barton blue leather strap on the T200. Love this look.


----------



## shez58

Yesterday got my third Oceanus watch. Enjoying it! I kinda like it more than OCW-S4000D.
I heard that Casio discontinued all Cachalot P2000 watches. Here is some photo:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTpmIjKLBgW/


----------



## eitherway




----------



## nonconformulaic

Would really appreciate some suggestions from the Casio brain trust on a possible Oceanus gift purchase... Thanks in advance for sharing your Oceanus knowledge!

Oceanus query for the Casio brain trust...


----------



## Tltuae

I'm really torn right now. Because of import duties and some DHL oddities in my country , any watch i get from sakura will double in price for me. And that puts the T200 into the price range of more expensive watches I can find here, like the Tissot Gentleman :/


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Tltuae said:


> I'm really torn right now. Because of import duties and some DHL oddities in my country , any watch i get from sakura will double in price for me. And that puts the T200 into the price range of more expensive watches I can find here, like the Tissot Gentleman :/


I know the problem!


----------



## Barn0081

the new OCW-S6000 Manta series..... starts with 2 models released next month.

*OCW-S6000B-1AJF*



















official page

*OCW-S6000-1AJF








*










official page


----------



## shez58

I like this model more than the S5000, but the price has also been raised...


----------



## AlreadyLost

Barn0081 said:


> the new OCW-S6000 Manta series..... starts with 2 models released next month.
> 
> *OCW-S6000B-1AJF*
> 
> View attachment 16123066
> 
> 
> View attachment 16123067
> 
> 
> official page
> 
> *OCW-S6000-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 16123082
> *
> 
> View attachment 16123083
> 
> 
> official page


8.7mm Thin! This looks amazing, but pricey.


----------



## Igorek

Yeah those look hot! 🤤

Wow the weight of the watch is 86 grams. It's like feather


----------



## Igorek

About s6000.
Does anyone know what is that blue bezel made of or where I can find more info. about it?


----------



## shez58

Igorek said:


> About s6000.
> Does anyone know what is that blue bezel made of or where I can find more info. about it?


Casio Computer Co., Ltd. will release the "OCW-S6000" as a new product in the "Manta" series of the watch brand "OCEANUS", which uses transparent sapphire glass for the bezel in the image of the azure sea, on October 15th.
For the first time as OCEANUS, the city code is engraved on the sapphire glass bezel, which is difficult to process. The titanium case is constructed with a sharp surface to enhance the presence of the bezel, and is designed like a jewel that supports the bezel with four lugs. A jet-black dial with a mirror finish is used to match the texture of the sapphire glass bezel and improve visibility. The case thickness is 8.7 mm, which is the thinnest in the series.








サファイアガラスベゼルで紺碧の海を表現「OCEANUS Manta」


カシオ計算機は、時計ブランド「OCEANUS(オシアナス)」の「Manta(マンタ)」シリーズ新製品として、紺碧の海をイメージし透明感のあるサファイアガラスをベゼルに使用した「OCW-S6000」を10月15日に発売する。ソーラー充電式のクオーツ時計で、価格は、バンドカラーがシルバーの「OCW-S6000」が275,000円、ブラックの「OCW-S6000B」が308,000円。



www.watch.impress.co.jp


----------



## Igorek

Very nice thanks.


----------



## animalwithin

Anyone want to part with a Space Brothers Oceanus? The only ones I can find are used on eBay for nearly double the original price


----------



## docbrauni

animalwithin said:


> Anyone want to part with a Space Brothers Oceanus? The only ones I can find are used on eBay for nearly double the original price


Hi animalwithin,

unfortunately I don't want to give away my SB, but I would recommend to have a look into yahoo-auction in japan (many people there don't use ebay and don't speak english), instead yahoo-auction is very common in yapan. Through a proxy (I use buyee.jp) you can place your order and organize expedition.

Klick.

Currently there are just two unused items offered, but I think if you have some patience, you could find one for a more decent price...



















Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Paul R

nonconformulaic said:


> Would really appreciate some suggestions from the Casio brain trust on a possible Oceanus gift purchase... Thanks in advance for sharing your Oceanus knowledge!
> 
> Oceanus query for the Casio brain trust...


Main issue is backlight and alarms. Oceanus generally don't have either.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## animalwithin

@docbrauni Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## docbrauni

Paul R said:


> Main issue is backlight and alarms. Oceanus generally don't have either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


...OCW-P1000 has Alarm, OCW-P2000 has Light...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## docbrauni

docbrauni said:


> ...OCW-P1000 has Alarm, OCW-P2000 has Light...
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


...and now with access to my photos adding some pics:

OCW-P1000:










OCW-P2000:




























Best regards

Stefan


----------



## RichardAmn

docbrauni said:


> ...and now with access to my photos adding some pics:
> 
> OCW-P1000:
> 
> View attachment 16129369
> 
> 
> OCW-P2000:
> 
> View attachment 16129370
> 
> 
> View attachment 16129371
> 
> 
> View attachment 16129372
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


I am really liking the hands on the P2000, though it is too tall/high for me. Is there any other Oceanus with those types of hands?


----------



## animalwithin

@docbrauni How has the case finishing on all your Oshis held up to scratches?


----------



## docbrauni

RichardAmn said:


> I am really liking the hands on the P2000, though it is too tall/high for me. Is there any other Oceanus with those types of hands?


...not to my knowledge. Normally, the hands of an oceanus-watch are decent and quite slim, the P2000 is the exception... ?



animalwithin said:


> @docbrauni How has the case finishing on all your Oshis held up to scratches?


Well I must admit, that I wear them "carefully", I would not wear them working in a garage (that is, what G-Shocks are made for...).
Therefor there are no "heavy hits", all of my Oceanus' look as new / pristine. But to be frank: I don't think that the oceanus titanium and the surface-treatment is any better or worse than that of other brands... 

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## shez58

animalwithin said:


> @docbrauni How has the case finishing on all your Oshis held up to scratches?


My T200s are still without any scratches and are 18 months old.



RichardAmn said:


> I am really liking the hands on the P2000, though it is too tall/high for me. Is there any other Oceanus with those types of hands?


maybe you should take a look at the Seiko Astron?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Any of you guys get your "PPL Certificate" thru the Oceanus app?


----------



## CasioExplorer

docbrauni said:


> OCW-P2000:
> 
> View attachment 16129370


My favourite Oceanus in my favourite colorway.
I'll pull the trigger in the (not so far) future


----------



## shez58

CasioExplorer said:


> My favourite Oceanus in my favourite colorway.
> I'll pull the trigger in the (not so far) future


Don't forget that all OCW-P2000 models are now discontinued and already disappeared on the oceanus.casio.jp website. When it disappears from shops, the price may go up.


----------



## TTV

Time4Playnow said:


> Any of you guys get your "PPL Certificate" thru the Oceanus app?
> 
> View attachment 16131166


My T200 gives the certificate:


----------



## caribiner23

Time4Playnow said:


> Any of you guys get your "PPL Certificate" thru the Oceanus app?
> 
> View attachment 16131166


Yep, once you pair the watch via Bluetooth it shows up in the app.


----------



## Fullers1845

TTV said:


> My T200 gives the certificate:
> View attachment 16131302


Your T200 looks great on that Engineer bracelet!


----------



## RichardAmn

shez58 said:


> My T200s are still without any scratches and are 18 months old.
> 
> maybe you should take a look at the Seiko Astron?


Thanks for the tip. Any ref. in particular?


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## bogdan_g

docbrauni said:


> Well I must admit, that I wear them "carefully", I would not wear them working in a garage (that is, what G-Shocks are made for...).
> Therefor there are no "heavy hits", all of my Oceanus' look as new / pristine. But to be frank: I don't think that the oceanus titanium and the surface-treatment is any better or worse than that of other brands...
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


I managed to bang my T3000A-1AJF against the asphalt(fell off an electric scooter).

Big scratches at 6 o clock on the bezel. Some deep scratches on half the bracelet(under 6 o clock). And some light scratches on the sapphire crystal, probably the anti reflective coating on the outside.

All in all watch stood up pretty well. Initially I thought it was totalled.

Will post some pics when I have time.


----------



## animalwithin

Found a used Space Brothers but not sure if it's still in good condition from the photos. Can any one you discern anything from these pics? It looks to be in great condition but I'm assuming photos like these wouldn't reveal any fine scratches. I asked the seller about the condition but the translation came back as: "There is a feeling of use but no major scratches". There have definitely been links removed which are included along with the box, paperwork, etc.


----------



## RichardAmn

shez58 said:


> Don't forget that all OCW-P2000 models are now discontinued and already disappeared on the oceanus.casio.jp website. When it disappears from shops, the price may go up.


Really? I was acctually not aware of that. I am considering one. Is it a bad sign that they have discontinued the model when they have yet to introduce a follow-up? Is it not more common to introduce a follow-up and then discontinue the previous model? Not sure whether I should hold off waiting for something slightly smaller or pull the trigger on the P2000.


----------



## Fullers1845

animalwithin said:


> Found a used Space Brothers but not sure if it's still in good condition from the photos. Can any one you discern anything from these pics? It looks to be in great condition but I'm assuming photos like these wouldn't reveal any fine scratches. I asked the seller about the condition but the translation came back as: "There is a feeling of use but no major scratches". There have definitely been links removed which are included along with the box, paperwork, etc.
> 
> View attachment 16133740
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133741
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133743
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133744
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133745
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133746


That watch looks in great condition from the photos. However, if you want a new watch, do not buy this one. There may be something you notice that the photos/ language difference cannot convey.

OTOH, if this is the watch you've been looking for and the price is right, why not? It's a stunner!


----------



## animalwithin

Fullers1845 said:


> That watch looks in great condition from the photos. However, if you want a new watch, do not buy this one. There may be something you notice that the photos/ language difference cannot convey.
> 
> OTOH, if this is the watch you've been looking for and the price is right, why not? It's a stunner!


I've definitely been on the hunt for a Space Bros Oceanus. The "cheapest" new one I can find, including shipping and tax, would cost about $1000 more than this one. I don't mind buying used, but I'd like something in excellent condition, hence why I'm trying to deduce if there is anything wrong with the one above.


----------



## gravy_no_g

Does anyone know if there are plans for any new sub-40mm models on the horizon?


----------



## shez58

RichardAmn said:


> Really? I was acctually not aware of that. I am considering one. Is it a bad sign that they have discontinued the model when they have yet to introduce a follow-up? Is it not more common to introduce a follow-up and then discontinue the previous model? Not sure whether I should hold off waiting for something slightly smaller or pull the trigger on the P2000.


Yeah, agree with you. I only have a couple of guesses. Perhaps the P2000 are not selling well, they have a lot of inventory which allows them to cancel production now, and there will be enough inventory until the new model is released. Or they decided to completely end the Cachalot line.
I can definitely advise, if you like large watches, then it is better to buy the P2000, since the next model if it will be, will definitely not be so large in size.



gravy_no_g said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans for any new sub-40mm models on the horizon?


Unfortunately, no one knows, Casio keeps everything about Oceanus a secret until the release.


----------



## shez58

animalwithin said:


> I've definitely been on the hunt for a Space Bros Oceanus. The "cheapest" new one I can find, including shipping and tax, would cost about $1000 more than this one. I don't mind buying used, but I'd like something in excellent condition, hence why I'm trying to deduce if there is anything wrong with the one above.


I bought an S4000D for use, there were no visible scratches in the pictures either, but the watch came very scratched. But there were times when I bought a Citizen watch, the seller wrote that the watch was very badly scratched, but it was just dirt and the watch was practically new. At one's own risk.


----------



## Jas26

animalwithin said:


> I've definitely been on the hunt for a Space Bros Oceanus. The "cheapest" new one I can find, including shipping and tax, would cost about $1000 more than this one. I don't mind buying used, but I'd like something in excellent condition, hence why I'm trying to deduce if there is anything wrong with the one above.


Ask for a picture of the actual watch with a handwritten datestamp in the picture.


----------



## dgaddis

I would love to see a SIMPLE small(ish) Oceanus diver. Simple three handed watch, no subdials, maybe a date. Great lume, titanium, short lug to lug (45mm or less ideally) and ~11-12mm thick, with a solar/atomic module. TAKE MY MONEY!!!!


----------



## Jas26

dgaddis said:


> I would love to see a SIMPLE small(ish) Oceanus diver. Simple three handed watch, no subdials, maybe a date. Great lume, titanium, short lug to lug (45mm or less ideally) and ~11-12mm thick, with a solar/atomic module. TAKE MY MONEY!!!!


Sounds like an S100 with a dive bezel.


----------



## dgaddis

Jas26 said:


> Sounds like an S100 with a dive bezel.


Basically. I like to think of it as Oceanus's take on the Black Bay 58...


----------



## animalwithin

shez58 said:


> I bought an S4000D for use, there were no visible scratches in the pictures either, but the watch came very scratched. But there were times when I bought a Citizen watch, the seller wrote that the watch was very badly scratched, but it was just dirt and the watch was practically new. At one's own risk.


This is my concern from these large second-hand overseas market places. It's really hard to tell the condition unless you've got incredibly detailed photos from every angle.



Jas26 said:


> Ask for a picture of the actual watch with a handwritten datestamp in the picture.


I shall do this and hope for a response.


----------



## pl_gristle

Jas26 said:


> Sounds like an S100 with a dive bezel.


How about a OCW-P100TD-1AJF, has 10 atm water resist, 20 would make it a real diver


----------



## dgaddis

^^Don't think I've ever seen a combo timing & countdown timer bezel like that before.


----------



## CADirk

Good weather, good light, and then you get it to shine.


----------



## Peter_030

TL;DR: I've bought the T200SLE-2AJR (mid-blue 3-hander): OCW-T200SLE-2AJR | CASIO

==============================================

Hello everyone! My 1st post here. Part write-up of my watch acquisition experience, part Oceanus love letter.

Until some 18 months ago I was completely watch-ignorant and a happy Casio MQ24 owner. Then I accidentally read about Braun's legendary AW10 from 1989: AW10 Classic Watch with Leather Strap in an article about famous design duo Dieter Rams & Dietrich Lubs. Long story short: I became rapidly interested in researching if more watches existed that appealed to me and dropped down the proverbial rabbit hole. Since then I've spent untold hours on the web educating myself on all aspects of watches. Slowly progressing from watch ignoramus to apprentice watch aficionado. Mild predeliction: quartz.

The aesthetics of a watch are of overriding importance to me. I don't mind paying for fine craftsmanship but it must remain affordable and I should be able to rationalise a larger purchase of a non-essential item like a watch. When all is said and done I consider it a functional tool, not an accessory to be shown off. And I have to save up for expenditures of some magnitude and have more interests than just watches.

But now I'm here to tell you that I've discovered the phenomenon of (affordable) JDM watches, subsequently found this awesome forum and read all the pages of this Oceanus topic, front to back. Of all the watches in the world I've seen so far (a lot!) I've fallen hard for the Oceanus. Quartz? Tick. Solar charging? Tick. Atomic time sync? Tick. Affordable? Tick. Extremely good-looking? Tick. Superbly designed and crafted? Tick. Made in Japan? Tick.

More specifically the '3-hands models', as they're labelled in Casio's catalogue. I'm not an impulse buyer and am well practised in the subtle art of 'delayed gratification'. An itch shouldn't be instantly scratched IMHO. Lay awake at night, dream about the object of your desire, fantasise about a possible acquisition but resist all temptation. But sometimes it's love at first sight: unexpectedly struck by lightning. It comes with inadvertent drooling, butterflies, increased heartbeat, and strong appeal beyond any reason. Well, you'll get my drift.

After thinking long and hard, I've narrowed my options down to the T200S models and the much-praised older S100-1AJF.

The latter came eventually up (just) short on my (very personal) pros and cons list: I like titanium but I dislike that it comes with a fixed bracelet that I cannot replace. I don't like all those city names printed around the dial edge and the superfluous 'tough mvt' print on the dial. Otherwise an excellent candidate! I wouldn't return it if someone gave it to me.

This leaves the (now) 5(!) T200S models for closer inspection and evaluation: replaceable bracelet, clean dial. But which colour? The all-black T200SB-1AJF is tempting but I'm afraid that coating will scratch at some point and ruin its looks. Grey is too safe (dare I say slightly boring?) The general consensus here seems to be that the T200S-1AJF is (arguably) the best looking: that deep blue dial is universally praised. I've seen all its luscious images here and it's an absolutely stunning watch. But for me just a touch on the dark side when out of direct light, I'm afraid. Alternatively, there's the light blue T200S-2AJF. Another looker but also not quite perfect, this time a bit too light blue for my taste. I know: I'm (very) finicky.

Luckily Casio provides the perfect compromise for nitpickers like myself: the mid-blue T200SSLE-2AJR. Bonus points for serving it with a leather strap (2, in different colours) instead of a bracelet. I'm just not a fan of bracelets, let's leave it at that. But, blue being my favourite colour, that gorgeous mid-blue version whispered sweet nothings to me.

Are you still reading? We're nearly there, I promise. Hang on.

I've also been reading up extensively on how and where to safely buy JDM watches. On this forum and elsewhere. Being not comfortable with online auctions when I don't speak or read the local language (think Yahoo! Auctions) or learn to operate the likes of Rakuten and, most importantly, not finding my T200SSLE-2AJR on the 2 prominent recommended shops operated by SeiyaJapan and SakuraWatches (out of stock at the time of writing), I decided on a so-called shopping proxy service. A new phenomenon so I've taken my time to read up on them, and trawling the reviews of half a dozen of the most prominent sites.

In the end I decided upon ShoppingInJapan. Not the least expensive option, of course, but for what I pay extra I'm getting great peace of mind. Long-established shop, well-stocked, no Google Translate necessary. First class webshop front with all the functionality you'd expect. Excellent English-language communication via email with the friendly Erika Aoki, the Export Coordinator from Customer Service. I bet she wears a little Oceanus ;-)

It's been just smooth sailing from thereon: easy ordering and payment (via CC), frequent order status updates (confirmation, processing, shipping) via email. Meanwhile my watch is flying halfway around the globe with DHL Express. DHL has also taken care of the required payment of taxes and Customs charges after I'd paid their itemised invoice for that. Nice!

All in all, a flawless shopping experience. No hassle, no unexpected 'extra' costs suddenly disclosed by some less-than-scrupulous seller, no unexplained and mysteriously failed auction bids, no hanky-panky of any kind. Not that I expected that from the Japanese but better safe than sorry. In short: exactly what I hoped for. My watch is on it's way as I write this and I may post again shortly with an update. I'm not much of a photographer so I've borrowed an image I found online.










Thanks for indulging me! And for all the helpful information I've read while trawling all your posts. Awesome photography as well, real watch pr0n ;-) Thanks for sharing!

Stay tuned ...


----------



## Mr Auto

Peter_030 said:


> TL;DR: I've bought the T200SLE-2AJR (mid-blue 3-hander): OCW-T200SLE-2AJR | CASIO
> 
> ==============================================
> 
> Hello everyone! My 1st post here. Part write-up of my watch acquisition experience, part Oceanus love letter.
> 
> Until some 18 months ago I was completely watch-ignorant and a happy Casio MQ24 owner. Then I accidentally read about Braun's legendary AW10 from 1989: AW10 Classic Watch with Leather Strap in an article about famous design duo Dieter Rams & Dietrich Lubs. Long story short: I became rapidly interested in researching if more watches existed that appealed to me and dropped down the proverbial rabbit hole. Since then I've spent untold hours on the web educating myself on all aspects of watches. Slowly progressing from watch ignoramus to apprentice watch aficionado. Mild predeliction: quartz.
> 
> The aesthetics of a watch are of overriding importance to me. I don't mind paying for fine craftsmanship but it must remain affordable and I should be able to rationalise a larger purchase of a non-essential item like a watch. When all is said and done I consider it a functional tool, not an accessory to be shown off. And I have to save up for expenditures of some magnitude and have more interests than just watches.
> 
> But now I'm here to tell you that I've discovered the phenomenon of (affordable) JDM watches, subsequently found this awesome forum and read all the pages of this Oceanus topic, front to back. Of all the watches in the world I've seen so far (a lot!) I've fallen hard for the Oceanus. Quartz? Tick. Solar charging? Tick. Atomic time sync? Tick. Affordable? Tick. Extremely good-looking? Tick. Superbly designed and crafted? Tick. Made in Japan? Tick.
> 
> More specifically the '3-hands models', as they're labelled in Casio's catalogue. I'm not an impulse buyer and am well practised in the subtle art of 'delayed gratification'. An itch shouldn't be instantly scratched IMHO. Lay awake at night, dream about the object of your desire, fantasise about a possible acquisition but resist all temptation. But sometimes it's love at first sight: unexpectedly struck by lightning. It comes with inadvertent drooling, butterflies, increased heartbeat, and strong appeal beyond any reason. Well, you'll get my drift.
> 
> After thinking long and hard, I've narrowed my options down to the T200S models and the much-praised older S100-1AJF.
> 
> The latter came eventually up (just) short on my (very personal) pros and cons list: I like titanium but I dislike that it comes with a fixed bracelet that I cannot replace. I don't like all those city names printed around the dial edge and the superfluous 'tough mvt' print on the dial. Otherwise an excellent candidate! I wouldn't return it if someone gave it to me.
> 
> This leaves the (now) 5(!) T200S models for closer inspection and evaluation: replaceable bracelet, clean dial. But which colour? The all-black T200SB-1AJF is tempting but I'm afraid that coating will scratch at some point and ruin its looks. Grey is too safe (dare I say slightly boring?) The general consensus here seems to be that the T200S-1AJF is (arguably) the best looking: that deep blue dial is universally praised. I've seen all its luscious images here and it's an absolutely stunning watch. But for me just a touch on the dark side when out of direct light, I'm afraid. Alternatively, there's the light blue T200S-2AJF. Another looker but also not quite perfect, this time a bit too light blue for my taste. I know: I'm (very) finicky.
> 
> Luckily Casio provides the perfect compromise for nitpickers like myself: the mid-blue T200SSLE-2AJR. Bonus points for serving it with a leather strap (2, in different colours) instead of a bracelet. I'm just not a fan of bracelets, let's leave it at that. But, blue being my favourite colour, that gorgeous mid-blue version whispered sweet nothings to me.
> 
> Are you still reading? We're nearly there, I promise. Hang on.
> 
> I've also been reading up extensively on how and where to safely buy JDM watches. On this forum and elsewhere. Being not comfortable with online auctions when I don't speak or read the local language (think Yahoo! Auctions) or learn to operate the likes of Rakuten and, most importantly, not finding my T200SSLE-2AJR on the 2 prominent recommended shops operated by SeiyaJapan and SakuraWatches (out of stock at the time of writing), I decided on a so-called shopping proxy service. A new phenomenon so I've taken my time to read up on them, and trawling the reviews of half a dozen of the most prominent sites.
> 
> In the end I decided upon ShoppingInJapan. Not the least expensive option, of course, but for what I pay extra I'm getting great peace of mind. Long-established shop, well-stocked, no Google Translate necessary. First class webshop front with all the functionality you'd expect. Excellent English-language communication via email with the friendly Erika Aoki, the Export Coordinator from Customer Service. I bet she wears a little Oceanus ;-)
> 
> It's been just smooth sailing from thereon: easy ordering and payment (via CC), frequent order status updates (confirmation, processing, shipping) via email. Meanwhile my watch is flying halfway around the globe with DHL Express. DHL has also taken care of the required payment of taxes and Customs charges after I'd paid their itemised invoice for that. Nice!
> 
> All in all, a flawless shopping experience. No hassle, no unexpected 'extra' costs suddenly disclosed by some less-than-scrupulous seller, no unexplained and mysteriously failed auction bids, no hanky-panky of any kind. Not that I expected that from the Japanese but better safe than sorry. In short: exactly what I hoped for. My watch is on it's way as I write this and I may post again shortly with an update. I'm not much of a photographer so I've borrowed an image I found online.
> 
> View attachment 16142407
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me! And for all the helpful information I've read while trawling all your posts. Awesome photography as well, real watch pr0n ;-) Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Stay tuned ...


Congrats on the new purchase, great choice. I once found myself facing the same dilemma (the Citizen Attessa AT6070-57L was also in the running) I chose the S100 in the end and wasn't disappointed.

Let us know when it arrives...

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Peter_030 said:


> TL;DR: I've bought the T200SLE-2AJR (mid-blue 3-hander): OCW-T200SLE-2AJR | CASIO
> 
> ==============================================
> 
> Hello everyone! My 1st post here. Part write-up of my watch acquisition experience, part Oceanus love letter.
> 
> Until some 18 months ago I was completely watch-ignorant and a happy Casio MQ24 owner. Then I accidentally read about Braun's legendary AW10 from 1989: AW10 Classic Watch with Leather Strap in an article about famous design duo Dieter Rams & Dietrich Lubs. Long story short: I became rapidly interested in researching if more watches existed that appealed to me and dropped down the proverbial rabbit hole. Since then I've spent untold hours on the web educating myself on all aspects of watches. Slowly progressing from watch ignoramus to apprentice watch aficionado. Mild predeliction: quartz.
> 
> The aesthetics of a watch are of overriding importance to me. I don't mind paying for fine craftsmanship but it must remain affordable and I should be able to rationalise a larger purchase of a non-essential item like a watch. When all is said and done I consider it a functional tool, not an accessory to be shown off. And I have to save up for expenditures of some magnitude and have more interests than just watches.
> 
> But now I'm here to tell you that I've discovered the phenomenon of (affordable) JDM watches, subsequently found this awesome forum and read all the pages of this Oceanus topic, front to back. Of all the watches in the world I've seen so far (a lot!) I've fallen hard for the Oceanus. Quartz? Tick. Solar charging? Tick. Atomic time sync? Tick. Affordable? Tick. Extremely good-looking? Tick. Superbly designed and crafted? Tick. Made in Japan? Tick.
> 
> More specifically the '3-hands models', as they're labelled in Casio's catalogue. I'm not an impulse buyer and am well practised in the subtle art of 'delayed gratification'. An itch shouldn't be instantly scratched IMHO. Lay awake at night, dream about the object of your desire, fantasise about a possible acquisition but resist all temptation. But sometimes it's love at first sight: unexpectedly struck by lightning. It comes with inadvertent drooling, butterflies, increased heartbeat, and strong appeal beyond any reason. Well, you'll get my drift.
> 
> After thinking long and hard, I've narrowed my options down to the T200S models and the much-praised older S100-1AJF.
> 
> The latter came eventually up (just) short on my (very personal) pros and cons list: I like titanium but I dislike that it comes with a fixed bracelet that I cannot replace. I don't like all those city names printed around the dial edge and the superfluous 'tough mvt' print on the dial. Otherwise an excellent candidate! I wouldn't return it if someone gave it to me.
> 
> This leaves the (now) 5(!) T200S models for closer inspection and evaluation: replaceable bracelet, clean dial. But which colour? The all-black T200SB-1AJF is tempting but I'm afraid that coating will scratch at some point and ruin its looks. Grey is too safe (dare I say slightly boring?) The general consensus here seems to be that the T200S-1AJF is (arguably) the best looking: that deep blue dial is universally praised. I've seen all its luscious images here and it's an absolutely stunning watch. But for me just a touch on the dark side when out of direct light, I'm afraid. Alternatively, there's the light blue T200S-2AJF. Another looker but also not quite perfect, this time a bit too light blue for my taste. I know: I'm (very) finicky.
> 
> Luckily Casio provides the perfect compromise for nitpickers like myself: the mid-blue T200SSLE-2AJR. Bonus points for serving it with a leather strap (2, in different colours) instead of a bracelet. I'm just not a fan of bracelets, let's leave it at that. But, blue being my favourite colour, that gorgeous mid-blue version whispered sweet nothings to me.
> 
> Are you still reading? We're nearly there, I promise. Hang on.
> 
> I've also been reading up extensively on how and where to safely buy JDM watches. On this forum and elsewhere. Being not comfortable with online auctions when I don't speak or read the local language (think Yahoo! Auctions) or learn to operate the likes of Rakuten and, most importantly, not finding my T200SSLE-2AJR on the 2 prominent recommended shops operated by SeiyaJapan and SakuraWatches (out of stock at the time of writing), I decided on a so-called shopping proxy service. A new phenomenon so I've taken my time to read up on them, and trawling the reviews of half a dozen of the most prominent sites.
> 
> In the end I decided upon ShoppingInJapan. Not the least expensive option, of course, but for what I pay extra I'm getting great peace of mind. Long-established shop, well-stocked, no Google Translate necessary. First class webshop front with all the functionality you'd expect. Excellent English-language communication via email with the friendly Erika Aoki, the Export Coordinator from Customer Service. I bet she wears a little Oceanus ;-)
> 
> It's been just smooth sailing from thereon: easy ordering and payment (via CC), frequent order status updates (confirmation, processing, shipping) via email. Meanwhile my watch is flying halfway around the globe with DHL Express. DHL has also taken care of the required payment of taxes and Customs charges after I'd paid their itemised invoice for that. Nice!
> 
> All in all, a flawless shopping experience. No hassle, no unexpected 'extra' costs suddenly disclosed by some less-than-scrupulous seller, no unexplained and mysteriously failed auction bids, no hanky-panky of any kind. Not that I expected that from the Japanese but better safe than sorry. In short: exactly what I hoped for. My watch is on it's way as I write this and I may post again shortly with an update. I'm not much of a photographer so I've borrowed an image I found online.
> 
> View attachment 16142407
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me! And for all the helpful information I've read while trawling all your posts. Awesome photography as well, real watch pr0n ;-) Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Stay tuned ...


Welcome, Peter and thanks for sharing your story with us. I, for one, believe your quest for the near-perfect watch will be more than satisfied when your Oceanus arrives. Looking forward to your pictures and more stories of your adventures with your new watch!


----------



## Cdbaksu

Hi guys, have my eye on the T200 but have a couple of questions to you guys if you own one. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

1. I'd like to change the bracelet to a leather strap. There are reports from both on here and reddit that the T200S-1AJF either has really small spring-bar area that bends a leather strap, or a very sharp edge there on the inside that'll cut leather straps. I've seen photos of the bending but not of the cutting. I can link them in a reply if requested.

2. If this above applies, do you have any idea of the newer 'Dark Gray' SCE-8AJR (released in Feb 2021) that actually comes on a leather strap has this issue fixed? Perhaps also the SLE-2AJR (mid-blue) that comes with a blue/brown leather strap?

I'd love to get any feedback from you guys if I should get the SCE directly on a leather strap or go with the cheaper S-1AJF on the bracelet and potentially deal with these issues? And any other impressions you might have on this 'Dark Gray' model.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Hi guys, have my eye on the T200 but have a couple of questions to you guys if you own one. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I'd like to change the bracelet to a leather strap. There are reports from both on here and reddit that the T200S-1AJF either has really small spring-bar area that bends a leather strap, or a very sharp edge there on the inside that'll cut leather straps. I've seen photos of the bending but not of the cutting. I can link them in a reply if requested.
> 
> 2. If this above applies, do you have any idea of the newer 'Dark Gray' SCE-8AJR (released in Feb 2021) that actually comes on a leather strap has this issue fixed? Perhaps also the SLE-2AJR (mid-blue) that comes with a blue/brown leather strap?
> 
> I'd love to get any feedback from you guys if I should get the SCE directly on a leather strap or go with the cheaper S-1AJF on the bracelet and potentially deal with these issues? And any other impressions you might have on this 'Dark Gray' model.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the OCW-T200S-1AJF, and glad to help.

(1) The watch has a normal 20mm spring bar area. Mine came with the bracelet and I swapped in a Barton leather strap. There is zero bending, cutting, rubbing, or friction, and the switch took less than a minute. I shared that swapout in this very thread. Here's a pic.










(2) I am not familiar with the model you mentioned. I saw absolutely no issues with switching from a bracelet to a leather strap on my OCW-T200S-1AJF.

I bought mine with a bracelet because (a) it was in stock at the JDM seller I used; and (b) if and when I resell it, I just think it will sell better with a bracelet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TTV

Cdbaksu said:


> Hi guys, have my eye on the T200 but have a couple of questions to you guys if you own one. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I'd like to change the bracelet to a leather strap. There are reports from both on here and reddit that the T200S-1AJF either has really small spring-bar area that bends a leather strap, or a very sharp edge there on the inside that'll cut leather straps. I've seen photos of the bending but not of the cutting. I can link them in a reply if requested.
> 
> 2. If this above applies, do you have any idea of the newer 'Dark Gray' SCE-8AJR (released in Feb 2021) that actually comes on a leather strap has this issue fixed? Perhaps also the SLE-2AJR (mid-blue) that comes with a blue/brown leather strap?
> 
> I'd love to get any feedback from you guys if I should get the SCE directly on a leather strap or go with the cheaper S-1AJF on the bracelet and potentially deal with these issues? And any other impressions you might have on this 'Dark Gray' model.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the blue T200SLE. The leather strap was really nice and I did not recognize any issues with sharp edges or spring bars. I changed the leather strap to a bracelet, which feels better on my wrist and is more into my eye 🙂


----------



## Cdbaksu

caribiner23 said:


> I have the OCW-T200S-1AJF, and glad to help.
> 
> (1) The watch has a normal 20mm spring bar area. Mine came with the bracelet and I swapped in a Barton leather strap. There is zero bending, cutting, rubbing, or friction, and the switch took less than a minute. I shared that swapout in this very thread. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2) I am not familiar with the model you mentioned. I saw absolutely no issues with switching from a bracelet to a leather strap on my OCW-T200S-1AJF.
> 
> I bought mine with a bracelet because (a) it was in stock at the JDM seller I used; and (b) if and when I resell it, I just think it will sell better with a bracelet.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks, that does help indeed! Can you please tell me the thickness of your Barton leather strap? I'd like to pair mine with this yellow mustard one from Colareb that's 3.4mm thick:









Venezia


Venezia watch strap is the ColaReb best seller. Suitable for all occasions, it fits like a glove! Find your size and color on ColaReb




colareb.it





Also thanks @TTV for your reply as well!


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Thanks, that does help indeed! Can you please tell me the thickness of your Barton leather strap? I'd like to pair mine with this yellow mustard one from Colareb that's 3.4mm thick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezia
> 
> 
> Venezia watch strap is the ColaReb best seller. Suitable for all occasions, it fits like a glove! Find your size and color on ColaReb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colareb.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks @TTV for your reply as well!


From Barton's website:

*Thickness: *5mm at spring bar, 3mm at the buckle

I don't have the watch or my calipers with me, otherwise I'd measure it "in real life"  .

Glad to help!


----------



## Cdbaksu

caribiner23 said:


> From Barton's website:
> 
> *Thickness: *5mm at spring bar, 3mm at the buckle
> 
> I don't have the watch or my calipers with me, otherwise I'd measure it "in real life"  .
> 
> Glad to help!


Thank you again, just wanted to get your opinion on what's going on here then:



















This is from a reddit user that says:

"Here's the C&B but basically leather looks great and that's what I am sticking with. Straps rubbed a bit on the edge of the case where they connect but it's not really noticeable in person."

And they say their strap measures at 2.3mm thick.

What do you think is going on here?

(also there's >this< watchexchange thread that the user mentions: "I knocked down the super sharp edge behind the spring bars so it won't cut your straps")

These are the bits that got me worried in the first place.


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Thank you again, just wanted to get your opinion on what's going on here then:
> 
> View attachment 16145031
> 
> 
> View attachment 16145063
> 
> 
> This is from a reddit user that says:
> 
> "Here's the C&B but basically leather looks great and that's what I am sticking with. Straps rubbed a bit on the edge of the case where they connect but it's not really noticeable in person."
> 
> And they say their strap measures at 2.3mm thick.
> 
> What do you think is going on here?
> 
> (also there's >this< watchexchange thread that the user mentions: "I knocked down the super sharp edge behind the spring bars so it won't cut your straps")
> 
> These are the bits that got me worried in the first place.


First of all, it looks to me in the photos that the strap is wider than 20mm. It's clearly been jammed in between the lugs and is bending. My Barton is 20mm and you can see a perfect fit.

Secondly, I have no idea what the user is referring to who said "I knocked down the super sharp edge behind the spring bars so it won't cut your straps"-- there is no such thing on my T200-- it's perfectly even and never scrapes the strap. Again, this could be a case of someone trying to use a strap that's bigger than 20mm at the lugs.


----------



## Cdbaksu

caribiner23 said:


> First of all, it looks to me that the strap is wider than 20mm. It's clearly been jammed in between the lugs.
> 
> Secondly, I have no idea what the user is referring to who said "I knocked down the super sharp edge behind the spring bars so it won't cut your straps"-- there is no such thing on my T200.


Wow that makes a lot of sense really, so they must've tried to jam in a 21mm in there...


----------



## Peter_030

An update to my earlier post above.
Earlier today (Sept 27th, 15:00 local) I received a parcel from DHL.

I've taken a series of quick 'n dirty photographs with my iPhone SE (not the model known for its photographic prowess). Please allow for shooting by an older man, out of hand, without extra lighting, using my kitchen counter. No editing other than to reduce the (ridiculous) size my phone uses as default. Some inadvertent shaking of my hands from sheer excitement may apply.

You'll have seen the most relevant of these in far better quality in older posts, done (semi)professionally using high-end hardware. But you'll appreciate this is _my_ experience with _my_ watch. In case you spot (perceived) flaws I can assure you there aren't any: the watch is brand new and in absolutely pristine condition. Anyway: The Great Unboxing 

Being a n00b here I couldn't easily embed a series of 12 images so you'll forgive me for using an external image hoster. Please use the arrows (shown on hover) to manoeuvre through 12 images. I'm sure you know the drill.

*update*: something went wrong and I don't seem to be able to insert an Imgur link.

alternative: (copy & paste in new broser tab) Vertical scrolling once there.


Code:


https://imgur.com/a/r4xBU4M

Image index:
1. The Bag
2. The Box (utility knife is mine, not included)
3. The Box - partially opened showing a glimpse of its content
4. The Content - the not important items that are immediately visible
5. The Watch Box - showing a tantalising glimpse of the Oceanus logo through the bubblewrap

(change of underwear here, not shown)

6. Close-up of additional items: invoice, gift certificate, nice postcard showing unknown whereabouts in Tokyo (?)
7. The Watch Box - unwrapped
8. The Watch Box - unsleeved.
9. contents of The Watch Box (image mysteriously flipped 180 degrees ,, so stand on your hands now)
10. contents of The Watch Box - shown individually: The Watch, complimentary extra strap (brown), watch roll
11. The Watch mounted on the roll, with the model label (apologies for the reflections, clumsy)
12. More content found at bottom of Watch Box: self-explanatory, I think. Kudos for including that nice spring bar tool

Shortly after this little ceremony The Watch came to life and is now sunbathing. The date is correct but time sync is still something I should do. I'll contemplate whether to choose the easy option via the app (Bluetooth) or wait to see what happens around midnight. I suspect that I'll have to indicate the correct time zone but it's all in The Manual.

Thank you again for giving me the space to show off my experience. Now I'm going offline and enjoy it!

Until we meet again


----------



## sea_urchin

Does the Oceanus (esp T200s) go well with a silicone strap, would be looking to wear this as an everyday casual type watch, would this work or is it a bit blingy for casual wear.


----------



## caribiner23

sea_urchin said:


> Does the Oceanus (esp T200s) go well with a silicone strap, would be looking to wear this as an everyday casual type watch, would this work or is it a bit blingy for casual wear.


It would be fine with a silicone strap. That's the beauty of the T200, it can be dressed up or down.

It is not "blingy"-- it's simple and classic.


----------



## caribiner23

Peter_030 said:


> An update to my earlier post above.
> Earlier today (Sept 27th, 15:00 local) I received a parcel from DHL.
> 
> I've taken a series of quick 'n dirty photographs with my iPhone SE (not the model known for its photographic prowess). Please allow for shooting by an older man, out of hand, without extra lighting, using my kitchen counter. No editing other than to reduce the (ridiculous) size my phone uses as default. Some inadvertent shaking of my hands from sheer excitement may apply.
> 
> You'll have seen the most relevant of these in far better quality in older posts, done (semi)professionally using high-end hardware. But you'll appreciate this is _my_ experience with _my_ watch. In case you spot (perceived) flaws I can assure you there aren't any: the watch is brand new and in absolutely pristine condition. Anyway: The Great Unboxing
> 
> 
> Being a n00b here I couldn't easily embed a series of 12 images so you'll forgive me for using an external image hoster. Please use the arrows (shown on hover) to manoeuvre through 12 images. I'm sure you know the drill.
> 
> *update*: something went wrong and I don't seem to be able to insert an Imgur link.
> 
> alternative: (copy & paste in new broser tab) Vertical scrolling once there.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/r4xBU4M
> 
> Image index:
> 1. The Bag
> 2. The Box (utility knife is mine, not included)
> 3. The Box - partially opened showing a glimpse of its content
> 4. The Content - the not important items that are immediately visible
> 5. The Watch Box - showing a tantalising glimpse of the Oceanus logo through the bubblewrap
> 
> (change of underwear here, not shown)
> 
> 6. Close-up of additional items: invoice, gift certificate, nice postcard showing unknown whereabouts in Tokyo (?)
> 7. The Watch Box - unwrapped
> 8. The Watch Box - unsleeved.
> 9. contents of The Watch Box (image mysteriously flipped 180 degrees ,, so stand on your hands now)
> 10. contents of The Watch Box - shown individually: The Watch, complimentary extra strap (brown), watch roll
> 11. The Watch mounted on the roll, with the model label (apologies for the reflections, clumsy)
> 12. More content found at bottom of Watch Box: self-explanatory, I think. Kudos for including that nice spring bar tool
> 
> Shortly after this little ceremony The Watch came to life and is now sunbathing. The date is correct but time sync is still something I should do. I'll contemplate whether to choose the easy option via the app (Bluetooth) or wait to see what happens around midnight. I suspect that I'll have to indicate the correct time zone but it's all in The Manual.
> 
> Thank you again for giving me the space to show off my experience. Now I'm going offline and enjoy it!
> 
> Until we meet again


Great pics! Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new Oceanus!


----------



## Fullers1845

@Peter_030: Your watch looks great! Nice that it comes with 2 straps and the fun extras from the seller. Looking forward to a wrist shot and your further impressions as you get to know your T200. 

I’m wearing mine today.


----------



## Peter_030

Thank you all for your nice feedback so far, much appreciated!
I'm very glad to learn that my images have not been lost in cyberspace.

FYI: that mid-blue colour is just _out-of-this-world_. Not sure if I'll be able to capture that in future images.
I'm extremely glad with my T200SSLE-2AJR, as you can imagine.

IIRC, I've only seen that model mentioned just twice before in this topic. And while I'm not young anymore those small extras had the same effect as being presented with being given a lollypop by some shopkeeper when I was in my childhood. It's stupid, I know, but there you have it: the result is a big smile on my face and something I'll remember forever. It costs nothing but the resulting PR value for the seller is priceless.


----------



## shocking!g

Peter_030 said:


> Shortly after this little ceremony The Watch came to life and is now sunbathing. The date is correct but time sync is still something I should do. I'll contemplate whether to choose the easy option via the app (Bluetooth) or wait to see what happens around midnight. I suspect that I'll have to indicate the correct time zone but it's all in The Manual.


No need to wait until midnight: You can do manual updates for MB6 too (no need to ever use Bluetooth if you don't want to, I don't use Bluetooth on my G-Shock squares).

See manual: https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5596


----------



## Barn0081

interesting article from the designers of the new Manta 6000 series.....
link

Nice to see pictures of the early prototypes, i don't recall ever seeing an Oceanus prototype before ?


----------



## Peter_030

shocking!g said:


> No need to wait until midnight: You can do manual updates for MB6 too (no need to ever use Bluetooth if you don't want to, I don't use Bluetooth on my G-Shock squares).
> 
> See manual: https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5596


That's good to know! I've studied the (excellent) English-language .PDF version of the manual (found a link in an earlier post) and decided for a quick first setup & sync (my watch was still on Tokyo time & date) to go Bluetooth. I understand why some don't like it but it's magical: once paired the watch is registered & synced (time & date) correctly (DST and all) almost instantly.

I'll see how it goes. I can always unpair BT and do just that.


----------



## Fullers1845

And into the evening…


----------



## kubr1ck

An oldy but a goody.


----------



## dgaddis

shocking!g said:


> No need to wait until midnight: You can do manual updates for MB6 too


For most folks in the US that doesn't work. I'm on the east coast, in the state of GA, and I'm too far from the tower to ever get a manual sync to work even tho the overnight sync is very reliable.


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> And into the evening…


One new discovery: the minute hand moves forward a tiny bit every 10 seconds. 

One comment: if the hour & minute hands are just a tad longer, it would be more graceful.


----------



## Paul R

animalwithin said:


> Found a used Space Brothers but not sure if it's still in good condition from the photos. Can any one you discern anything from these pics? It looks to be in great condition but I'm assuming photos like these wouldn't reveal any fine scratches. I asked the seller about the condition but the translation came back as: "There is a feeling of use but no major scratches". There have definitely been links removed which are included along with the box, paperwork, etc.
> 
> View attachment 16133744


If there are significant scratches they are typically on the clasp or around the 3rd or 4th links in this last picture. This looks like it's in really nice condition.

Obviously it's not available new, but another thing to consider is whether you're going to wear it. Are you going to want to wear this watch around, relax, and enjoy it? If so and you wear it very much it's going to be scratched by you. Consider it another way, whatever wear it has means you can enjoy the watch a little more leisurely.


----------



## Paul R

Can see my trip to Florida... 

That sun is too much!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_030

I think the novelty of that BT Connection app will wear off over time but I find the data on offer quite helpful. As I'm writing this I've wrapped my little friend on its roll and carefully placed the contraption on a small pedestal on my windowsill facing the sun. We're having a spot of quiet autumn weather with long & bright sunny spells. I'm curious as to how that Battery Level will update.

A stupid thought crossed my mind just before I dropped off to sleep last night: should Casio deliberately have inserted some crappy North Korean quartz movement in the Oceanus? Just to demonstrate to its owners how wonderful automatic time syncing with an atomic clock is? Owners seeing those hands moving like crazy every time at midnight 

Or perhaps added a log function in the app that shows more detail. like e.g.



> Last time sync: Sep 28th, 00:00, from Frankfurt - watch time corrected by 0,00001 seconds


Still surprised to discover nice little touches like e.g. Power Saving Mode: just for a moment I thought my watch malfunctioned when I suddenly noticed that the seconds hand had stopped moving ...


----------



## CasioExplorer

I love BT!! MB6 is hit or miss in my place (even though I live near Paris).


----------



## therion

@CasioExplorer Try the technique suggested by @gartner, it's the only thing that has ever worked for me, the best advice on improving MB6 reception by far - place the watch upside down ( crystal on the surface) and turn it so the 12 o'clock is facing the direction of the atomic clock tower in Germany. It works like a charm for me and I could never get the reception, no matter what I tried. I can actually leave the watch anywhere in the house, it doesn't even need to be near a window!


----------



## Peter_030

therion said:


> @CasioExplorer Try the technique suggested by @gartner, it's the only thing that has ever worked for me, the best advice on improving MB6 reception by far - place the watch upside down ( crystal on the surface) and turn it so the 12 o'clock is facing the direction of the atomic clock tower in Germany. It works like a charm for me and I could never get the reception, no matter what I tried. I can actually leave the watch anywhere in the house, it doesn't even need to be near a window!


That's an interesting suggestion, thanks for mentioning it (again). I missed the original post.
I'll be trying that as soon as my adventures with BT are done. My phone is off 90% of the time: I'm strictly an email man and my family & friends know that. I abhor the urgency of a phone, bombarding me with mostly unsolicited notices I'm expected to take care of or react to. I much prefer the slow "I'll read it at my leisure" pace of email.
My point is: I just switch on my phone now shortly before a convenient BT update time and I'm done in seconds.










And a day of sunbathing has done my watch a world of good: the battery charge level has substantially risen from being mildly anemic yesterday


----------



## therion

I don't remember mentioning it, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt repeating it for members, who haven't heard about it before. Especially with constant useless threads about what watches an imaginary movie character would wear and threads about Rostislav's daily problems.

Anyways, I love the BT feature too, it's one of the most useful features in my opinion. It's particularly helpful with setting alarms and timers on analog G's and also checking your battery status. I genuinely can't grasp why some people have a problem with it, especially because it's just there, you don't have to use it, if you don't want to.


----------



## sea_urchin

There are a couple of yt videos out there that question the quality of the T200 bracelet, yet there are tons of photos on here showing folks wearing it. How bad, or good, is the bracelet, it looks ok to me but I have not had it in hand (yet


----------



## caribiner23

sea_urchin said:


> There are a couple of yt videos out there that question the quality of the T200 bracelet, yet there are tons of photos on here showing folks wearing it. How bad, or good, is the bracelet, it looks ok to me but I have not had it in hand (yet


It's fine. I prefer leather, though, which is why I swapped my bracelet out.


----------



## Cdbaksu

Here's another shot of the T200 this time the ICE blue version scuffing up the leather straps, and these apparently are Bartons:










I'm really torn about this whole thing with the straps. You can see it in more angles in Random Rob's video:


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Here's another shot of the T200 this time the ICE blue version scuffing up the leather straps, and these apparently are Bartons:
> 
> View attachment 16148932
> 
> 
> I'm really torn about this whole thing with the straps. You can see it in more angles in Random Rob's video:


I've had a Barton leather strap on my T200 for about a month and I do not see any of the scuffing described here.

Look at these photos and note the amount of space between the edge of the strap and the case of the watch: zero contact.


----------



## Cdbaksu

caribiner23 said:


> I've had a Barton leather strap on my T200 for about a month and I do not see any of the scuffing described here.
> 
> Look at these photos and note the amount of space between the edge of the strap and the case of the watch: zero contact.
> 
> View attachment 16148991
> 
> View attachment 16148992


Amazing, thanks for these photos! That's exactly what I was wondering - about that space there.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## dgaddis

Cdbaksu said:


> Amazing, thanks for these photos! That's exactly what I was wondering - about that space there.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!


It's really going to depend on the strap. I had a Barton silicone on mine and there's a SHARP 90 degree edge on the case just behind the spring bars that cut a scallop out of the strap. I took mine to a mini belt sander and knocked that edge down, no more problems after that. But the spring bars do sit pretty close to the case, close enough thicker NATO straps are difficult to get thru there.

Here you can see the filed down edge and the cut on the strap, which is from that edge before I filed/ground it down.


----------



## Peter_030

Yesterday was a beautiful bright and sunny autumn day (used for sunbathing my watch) and today was overcast and rainy.

Never mind, I took a few quick & dirty indoor (freehand) shots, unedited (other than cropped), no flash. I'm rubbish at photography so if you spot rookie mistakes and preventable reflections, I apologise for my clumsiness.

I'll do my external Imgur album link trick again (still not comfortable with embedding multiple images, XenForo does it differently than phpBB). Never mind, you know the drill: copy & paste the link in a fresh browser tab and scroll down to see them all. Here are 6 images, 'on the wrist'.



Code:


https://imgur.com/a/DMRohQq

Forgot to mention that both leather straps (blue * brown) that came with my watch are quick-release. No need yet for that nifty spring bar tool that was also included.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Looks great!

Also, I’m a fan of the T200 bracelet. I’ve tried mine on other straps (never noticed any problems with scuffing/sharp edges), but I love how it wears and looks on the bracelet. YMMV.


----------



## caribiner23

dgaddis said:


> It's really going to depend on the strap. I had a Barton silicone on mine and there's a SHARP 90 degree edge on the case just behind the spring bars that cut a scallop out of the strap. I took mine to a mini belt sander and knocked that edge down, no more problems after that. But the spring bars do sit pretty close to the case, close enough thicker NATO straps are difficult to get thru there.
> 
> Here you can see the filed down edge and the cut on the strap, which is from that edge before I filed/ground it down.


I have no such "SHARP 90 degree" edge on my T200: it's actually smooth -- came that way out of the box. The strap clears the case of the watch and never comes in contact.

I've tried a number of straps on mine, including NATOs, and never had to pull out a power tool. 

I agree that different straps will behave differently on each watch.

Photo below (the wacky text was a result my using Pixelmator to obscure the serial and bluetooth ID numbers):


----------



## dgaddis

caribiner23 said:


> I have no such "SHARP 90 degree" edge on my T200: it's actually smooth -- came that way out of the box. The strap clears the case of the watch and never comes in contact.
> 
> I've tried a number of straps on mine, including NATOs and never had to pull out a power tool.
> 
> I agree that different straps will behave differently on each watch.
> 
> View attachment 16149166


Do you have a pic without the strap on so we can see it better, and when was yours made? I wonder if they made an update...but your case looks the same as mine, the edge I'm talking about is the one closest to the strap near your thumb in the pic you posted. Mine was made in March of 2020.

Here's mine before I took the power tools to it :: 










And after. The edge that was the problem is the 'lowest' one in the picture, closer to the dial, not the caseback.


----------



## caribiner23

dgaddis said:


> Do you have a pic without the strap on so we can see it better, and when was yours made? I wonder if they made an update...but your case looks the same as mine, the edge I'm talking about is the one closest to the strap near your thumb in the pic you posted. Mine was made in March of 2020.
> 
> Here's mine before I took the power tools to it ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after. The edge that was the problem is the 'lowest' one in the picture, closer to the dial, not the caseback.


Gotcha.

According to the serial number, my watch was made in June 2021.

I tried to mimic the angle in your pic, and my photo is below. There's a definite "ledge" there, but I would not describe it as "sharp." When I run my finger across it, it feels smooth.

I do see your point about how the lug holes seem to be closer to the watch case: they do appear to be closer on the Oceanus than on my Hamiltons. (I will have to wait until I get home tonight to actually measure it.) For this reason, I could see a thicker-at-the-lugs strap experiencing the kind of scraping you show.

So I guess the best advice for the poster is to try it and see. 

(All these closeups also make me realize I need to use some lotion on my hands.)


----------



## caribiner23

I've been heads-down with client stuff all morning. Coming up for a breath of caffeine.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Here's a half link. (there are two of them that come with the band) Half the size of a normal band link so that finer adjustments can be made for bracelet sizing. Especially important on the T200 since the clasp has only two microadjust holes.


----------



## caribiner23

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's a half link. (there are two of them that come with the band) Half the size of a normal band link so that finer adjustments can be made for bracelet sizing. Especially important on the T200 since the clasp has only two microadjust holes.
> 
> View attachment 16149866


...but don't lose those @&_$^_&^ collars for the pins!


----------



## sea_urchin

Trigger pulled with Seiyajapan who had a sale on the T200 I wanted, this watch is just ticking too many of my like boxes for me not to get it.

My only slight worry, the bracelet, will know in a few weeks, or sooner


----------



## caribiner23

sea_urchin said:


> Trigger pulled with Seiyajapan who had a sale on the T200 I wanted, this watch is just ticking too many of my like boxes for me not to get it.
> 
> My only slight worry, the bracelet, will know in a few weeks, or sooner


Seiya is great to work with. Be sure to post lots of photos when you get your watch!


----------



## Fullers1845

sea_urchin said:


> Trigger pulled with Seiyajapan who had a sale on the T200 I wanted, this watch is just ticking too many of my like boxes for me not to get it.
> 
> My only slight worry, the bracelet, will know in a few weeks, or sooner


You’re gonna love it!


----------



## Khaja

I've recently decided to get an Oceanus, but I'm torn on the colour options.
I've considered the new grey dial one but can't seem to find any good videos or pictures online on how it looks like in different angles, sunlight etc. Could someone give some pictures and feedback on the grey dial variation.


----------



## sea_urchin

Khaja said:


> I've recently decided to get an Oceanus, but I'm torn on the colour options.
> I've considered the new grey dial one but can't seem to find any good videos or pictures online on how it looks like in different angles, sunlight etc. Could someone give some pictures and feedback on the grey dial variation.


Same boat as you only a few days ago, this helped me decide.


----------



## CasioExplorer

I think this beauty deserves a dedicated thread (to compile data as it becomes available).

What do you reckon?


New Manta S6000
*







*


CASIO　Manta　S6000　Movie【プロモーション映像】 - YouTube


----------



## Peter_030

First of all: thank you all for sharing your awesome photographs!

Now that I've acquired day-to-day operating familiarity with my watch (crown, button, app) I've started singing the praises of the Oceanus watches elsewhere, promoting this IMHO much-overlooked Casio brand to those I know to be casually interested in watches (I'm sure hard-core watch aficionados don't need promotion or convincing).

This post means to reciprocate the generosity shown by the many WUS veterans and very knowledgeable watch aficionados whose information I've absorbed from all the previous posts in this topic. And those that'll follow, to be sure.

Please remember, I'm a watch novice and by no means a connoisseur or expert. I'll be forever indebted to all of you.

Part of my promotional package (in no particular order).:

The 2020-21 Oceanus Catalog Fall Winter 2021 catalogue (showing all models) and available as a 7 MB .PDF download from the Casio Japan website here: カタログダウンロード - コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO (Japanese language only, awesome photography).

Then there's this great site (English language): Japan Quality - Watch Technologies | CASIO that shows in great detail what Casio is about and that it's so much more than a factory that manufactures G-Shocks. Please visit all 4 areas, as seen in the sidebar on the left. I promise it'll be worth your while.

Finally, there's The Manual (English language) that can be found here (for my T200 series): Casio manual - qw5596 in various formats for online and offline (download) formats: https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5596
If necessary, manuals for (all) other Oceanus models can be found via the module search page here: https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manuallist.php?cid=009

FWIW, the reviews for Oceanus watches are, of course, easily located via your preferred web search engine. Quite a few informative and well-illustrated articles on respected watch blogs, large and small, and even quite a few YouTube videos.
But these all confirm what you already know: out-of-this-world watches with a great quality-price ratio but sadly not available outside Japan.

I hope one or more of the links above will be of help to someone. I'm sure one or more have been shared before.

That's all I wanted to say, really. Until next time!


----------



## CasioExplorer

Peter_030 said:


> Then there's this great site (English language): Japan Quality - Watch Technologies | CASIO that shows in great detail what Casio is about and that it's so much more than a factory that manufactures G-Shocks.


CASIO is a fantastic brand, they create their own lines, often building upon their japanese culture/past, and not caring about copying the swiss or anyone else.

The Oceanus line for ex is so much more interesting than the many "swiss knock offs" we see so often.

I hope they start selling them in the rest of the world soon, because having to go through JDM resellers is a pain in the b## (this has pretty much stopped me from owning an Oceanus so far... although I probably won't have the courage to resist the Manta S6000 when it is available lol)


----------



## Racer88

CasioExplorer said:


> because having to go through JDM resellers is a pain in the b## (this has pretty much stopped me from owning an Oceanus so far


Hmmmf... My experiences buying from JDM sellers has been outstanding. On average, I get the watch in 4 days. From Japan! And, the packaging... well... the Japanese are meticulous about the way they package everything. 

I've bought several JDM watches directly from Japan.... not a single problem. Very smooth.


----------



## Barn0081

so, while taking pictures of my OCW-G1000S-AJR .......




















I noticed the blue AR coating this model is known for has started to fail urgh


----------



## CasioExplorer

Racer88 said:


> Hmmmf... My experiences buying from JDM sellers has been outstanding. On average, I get the watch in 4 days. From Japan! And, the packaging... well... the Japanese are meticulous about the way they package everything.


I'm sure it's fine 99% of the time!
I just don't want to have to deal with sending back the watch to Japan, whether it is because there is an issue with it or (later down the road) for any maintenance issue (battery etc.).
So far I'm waiting until they sell the Oceanus line in France but the S6000 may make me reconsider anyway.


----------



## Racer88

CasioExplorer said:


> I'm sure it's fine 99% of the time!
> I just don't want to have to deal with sending back the watch to Japan, whether it is because there is an issue with it or (later down the road) for any maintenance issue (battery etc.).
> So far I'm waiting until they sell the Oceanus line in France but the S6000 may make me reconsider anyway.


Ah, you're in France. I'm in the U.S. 

Admittedly, the most expensive JDM watch I've bought is the Oceanus T200. So, about $450. If I'm honest, I'd be a bit more nervous if I was buying a $1k - 2k++ watch from Japan. 

But, I've got several JDM deals under my belt with no issues.


----------



## caribiner23

Racer88 said:


> Hmmmf... My experiences buying from JDM sellers has been outstanding. On average, I get the watch in 4 days. From Japan! And, the packaging... well... the Japanese are meticulous about the way they package everything.
> 
> I've bought several JDM watches directly from Japan.... not a single problem. Very smooth.


My experience is the same as @Racer88's-- friendly, FAST service from three different JDM sellers so far. 

Maybe it has something to do with shipping to France. Also, if I am considering buying from a source where returns are going to be difficult, I include that in my decision as to whether to buy or not.


----------



## Barn0081

wonder if the value will decrease by much now they have cancelled this model ?...


----------



## Time4Playnow

sea_urchin said:


> Same boat as you only a few days ago, this helped me decide.


Really? That's one of the worst watch videos I've ever seen. No closeups, no movement of the watch to see the dial from different angles, nothing but the same view under poor lighting... 😲 

If it helped you, I'm truly glad it did. But wow, there has got to be a better video of that watch out there somewhere...


----------



## Time4Playnow

caribiner23 said:


> My experience is the same as @Racer88's-- friendly, FAST service from three different JDM sellers so far.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with shipping to France. Also, if I am considering buying from a source where returns are going to be difficult, I include that in my decision as to whether to buy or not.


That has been my experience too. I've used a lot of different JDM sellers over the years and have bought dozens of watches from Japan. Never a single, serious problem. (there was the time they failed to include the wooden Manaslu box that came with the watch, but they rectified that issue)




Barn0081 said:


> wonder if the value will decrease by much now they have cancelled this model ?...
> 
> View attachment 16153372


If they've discontinued that model and it's popular, the value should go up, not down.


----------



## caribiner23

Time4Playnow said:


> Really? That's one of the worst watch videos I've ever seen. No closeups, no movement of the watch to see the dial from different angles, nothing but the same view under poor lighting... 😲
> 
> If it helped you, I'm truly glad it did. But wow, there has got to be a better video of that watch out there somewhere...


A minute and 26 seconds of someone holding a camera on a watch. Thrilling.


----------



## cjokini

I've had my T200 since August, so September was the first 30-day month I've experienced with this watch. It was nice getting up this morning and having the date already set to "1" thanks to the overnight multiband connection!


----------



## caribiner23

cjokini said:


> I've had my T200 since August, so September was the first 30-day month I've experienced with this watch. It was nice getting up this morning and having the date already set to "1" thanks to the overnight multiband connection!


I was thinking the exact same thing this morning!

Of course, I thought about that while manually correcting the date on my other analog quartzes and automatics....


----------



## Khaja

caribiner23 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing this morning!
> 
> Of course, I thought about that while manually correcting the date on my other analog quartzes and automatics....


This is the reason that all my non g shock watches don't have any date windows.


----------



## Time4Playnow

cjokini said:


> I've had my T200 since August, so September was the first 30-day month I've experienced with this watch. It was nice getting up this morning and having the date already set to "1" thanks to the overnight multiband connection!


Just fyi, mine did not get the signal last nite and it still updated to the correct date. That's how smart it is...


----------



## DSX

Time4Playnow said:


> Just fyi, mine did not get the signal last nite and it still updated to the correct date. That's how smart it is...


Indeed it has a perpetual calender that shows the proper date by itself untill 2099. You do need mb6 for daylight savings time adjustment though.


----------



## sea_urchin

Time4Playnow said:


> Really? That's one of the worst watch videos I've ever seen. No closeups, no movement of the watch to see the dial from different angles, nothing but the same view under poor lighting... 😲
> 
> If it helped you, I'm truly glad it did. But wow, there has got to be a better video of that watch out there somewhere...


I looked and this is the best I could find
Rather than slate someone who tried helping, how about you actually contribute a video yourself.
.


----------



## Fullers1845

Time4Playnow said:


> Just fyi, mine did not get the signal last nite and it still updated to the correct date. That's how smart it is...


Correct. This is due in-part to setting the current year during initial setup of the watch.


----------



## therion

@Racer88 Shipping from Japan to the EU is fast too, that's not the issue at all. Taxes are the inconvenient part. 25% on top of the purchase price AND shipping. Plus DHL can be very creative with their "service" fees on top of it all... I guess you don't have this issue in the US?


----------



## Racer88

therion said:


> @Racer88 Shipping from Japan to the EU is fast too, that's not the issue at all. Taxes are the inconvenient part. 25% on top of the purchase price AND shipping. Plus DHL can be very creative with their "service" fees on top of it all... I guess you don't have this issue in the US?


Oh yeah.... you guys pay huge taxes. But, I'm sure it's all worth it in terms of all the wonderful services you get in return! LOL!  🤪

But, no. We don't pay taxes on it, unless it exceeds $800, if I recall.


----------



## therion

It is, I'd sell a kidney ( the good one) to feed the addiction


----------



## eitherway

Fullers1845 said:


> Correct. This is due in-part to setting the current year during initial setup of the watch.


+1
No radio signal where I live. I didn't download/use the phone bluetooth APP either.

This morning I just pulled out the crown to the 1st click, pushed the button once and the hour hand automatically advanced one hour to adjust to DST. Simple as that. Like magic. Happy with this cool technology.


----------



## RichardAmn

Is the 'power level indicator' of the S100 just the double jump of the seconds hand at low power or is there any way to see if it has e.g. a medium, high or full charge?


----------



## Cdbaksu

Hey guys I'm wondering if I could please get some clarifications about the T200's measurements.

While Seiya-san's website (and other sites) lists it at 41.4mm and 49.5mm lug-to lug, Nick's youtube review measures it at 40mm and 48mm lug-to-lug.

I was wondering if any of you guys would please take a few seconds to measure yours and maybe we can get to the bottom of this discrepancy? Thank you in advance!


----------



## TTV

Cdbaksu said:


> Hey guys I'm wondering if I could please get some clarifications about the T200's measurements.
> 
> While Seiya-san's website (and other sites) lists it at 41.4mm and 49.5mm lug-to lug, Nick's youtube review measures it at 40mm and 48mm lug-to-lug.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys would please take a few seconds to measure yours and maybe we can get to the bottom of this discrepancy? Thank you in advance!


I'll leave the decimal interpretation to the readers responsibility 😉 Here are my T200 measures (old school way):

































I would say, that case is 40mm, lug pin-to-pin is 43mm and lug-to-lug (extreme ends of the case corners) is 49mm.


----------



## Peter_030

More measurement pics




























My wrist size is 18 cm / 7 inches


----------



## Undo Button

The Casio Oceanus is only on sale in Jpan?


----------



## caribiner23

Undo Button said:


> The Casio Oceanus is only on sale in Jpan?


Yes.

You can get them in other countries via Japanese vendors who sell internationally, such as SeiyaJapan, SakuraWatches, and several reputable eBay sellers.


----------



## Undo Button

Thanks. I didnt know that. The latest OCW Manta S6000 just blew me away. Sort of my holy grail now. Although the price is out of my budget! And buying online, will incur taxes, which may cost a lot. Never bought a watch online before.

Another way is to buy while on holiday in Japan? Should be no tax


----------



## DSX

Undo Button said:


> Thanks. I didnt know that. The latest OCW Manta S6000 just blew me away. Sort of my holy grail now. Although the price is out of my budget! And buying online, will incur taxes, which may cost a lot. Never bought a watch online before.
> 
> Another way is to buy while on holiday in Japan? Should be no tax


This will probably differ on where you're from. In the Netherlands we can take goods with us from outside the EU up to € 430 without having to pay taxes. Of course you could also just wear the watch while travelling back and pretend you didn't just buy it. i'm sure no questions will be asked anyway. Especially as Casio is not recognized as an expensive brand.


----------



## Fullers1845

RichardAmn said:


> Is the 'power level indicator' of the S100 just the double jump of the seconds hand at low power or is there any way to see if it has e.g. a medium, high or full charge?


On the T200 the double jump is the only way to tell low power on the watch itself. L, M, H graph is only visible in the Oceanus Connected App when the watch is paired.


----------



## RichardAmn

Fullers1845 said:


> On the T200 the double jump is the only way to tell low power on the watch itself. L, M, H graph is only visible in the Oceanus Connected App when the watch is paired.


Right, asking about S100 though 😉


----------



## CasioExplorer

The S6000 is available on pre-order from SakuraWatches (launch date = 15th of October).

It's only *8.7mm thick *(vs 9.5 for the S5000), just WOW. And the blue crystal bezel is   

1787$ for this one











1934$ for this one:










They should export the Oceanus line.


----------



## snowdut

The official S6000 movie is also up on YouTube here


----------



## Undo Button

Both colors looks awesome, even Edifice is no match!!


----------



## dgaddis

Undo Button said:


> Both colors looks awesome, even Edifice is no match!!


Lol, of course. Edifice is the Toyota to the Oceanus Lexus.


----------



## Tltuae

Damn the PVD one is lit


----------



## Peter_030

Just a quick drive-by to show off my mid-blue OCW-T200SLE-2AJR sunbathing on my windowsill









It's an uncharacteristically sunny October day, 17.5 Celsius.


----------



## RichardAmn

Just love the lume-effects on my S100 whenever I step into a slightly darker space!
⁹


----------



## Cdbaksu

I pulled the trigger on the T200SLE (the mid-blue with leather straps).

Thank you all for your help and advice. You've been instrumental!

Will be posting pics as soon as it gets here.


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> I pulled the trigger on the T200SLE (the mid-blue with leather straps).
> 
> Thank you all for your help and advice. You've been instrumental!
> 
> Will be posting pics as soon as it gets here.


Can't wait to see it and to see what you think! Congratulations in advance!


----------



## Peter_030

Cdbaksu said:


> I pulled the trigger on the T200SLE (the mid-blue with leather straps).
> 
> Thank you all for your help and advice. You've been instrumental!
> 
> Will be posting pics as soon as it gets here.


Yes! Wise decision 

Mine is sunbathing again (between showers) and I think I hear a soft satisfied purring.
Not a cat in sight, mind you


----------



## sea_urchin

Ordered last Thursday, arrived on Monday, Japan to UK, door to door in 4 days, less time than it takes for some of my local mail to arrive 

Wanted to wait a few days before posting a mini review.
So first thoughts were on the watch box, which I was pleasantly surprised by, can certainly be given as a gift.
Second thoughts as I picked up the watch, the color, much more blue than I have seen represented in pics, out of sunlight it is much darker but in the sunlight it has a lovely deep blue finish.
The watch itself, every comment you have ever read about the case quality is true, it is excellent at this price, heck even excellent if you were to double the price. 
The dial also has a almost 3d quality to it, where the indices and even the handset seem to float, cool.

Now on to the bracelet, which I was concerned about as it only takes a review or 2 to cast doubts, in this case that it 'rattled', well guess what, it does, but no more so than my other bracelet watches, and because it is all solid links it is not a cheap rattle, but once the wrist you cannot notice it, my concerns were for nothing, there is no issue with the bracelet.

My top 3 things I really like about the watch so far:

second hand hitting the indices dead centre every time
to the second accuracy
a true 'set it and forget it' watch, which also makes it a great 'grab n go' watch
very comfortable on the 'no rattle on wrist' bracelet
blue second hand
solar
tough mvmt
clean dial
slim profile
made in Japan
OK, gotta stop there as I am already up to 10 and said only 3.

Have to mention the only downside I have really come across so far, the indices are all very similar with the 3,9,12 being only slightly wider, and with not so great eyesight like mine, when the watch is off wrist telling time might not be as clear as it could be.

Do I love it, tbh no, not yet anyways but it is growing on me, I think part of the reason is that it is a 'set and forget' watch, so you don't really get to interact with it that much other than wearing it once it is set, but overall I am very pleased with this purchase, took a risk buying unseen but it has been worth it. This is a keeper because there is simply no other watch I can think of that will give me what this gives at this price (except for a G shock but that gives a different vibe and the quality is not the same price for price).

Couple of vids that helped me set it and size it for reference.









Case









excellent case detailing, I mean they did not have to angle that lug end and polish it but they did









On wrist


----------



## caribiner23

sea_urchin said:


> Ordered last Thursday, arrived on Monday, Japan to UK, door to door in 4 days, less time than it takes for some of my local mail to arrive
> 
> Wanted to wait a few days before posting a mini review.
> So first thoughts were on the watch box, which I was pleasantly surprised by, can certainly be given as a gift.
> Second thoughts as I picked up the watch, the color, much more blue than I have seen represented in pics, out of sunlight it is much darker but in the sunlight it has a lovely deep blue finish.
> The watch itself, every comment you have ever read about the case quality is true, it is excellent at this price, heck even excellent if you were to double the price.
> The dial also has a almost 3d quality to it, where the indices and even the handset seem to float, cool.
> 
> Now on to the bracelet, which I was concerned about as it only takes a review or 2 to cast doubts, in this case that it 'rattled', well guess what, it does, but no more so than my other bracelet watches, and because it is all solid links it is not a cheap rattle, but once the wrist you cannot notice it, my concerns were for nothing, there is no issue with the bracelet.
> 
> My top 3 things I really like about the watch so far:
> 
> second hand hitting the indices dead centre every time
> to the second accuracy
> a true 'set it and forget it' watch, which also makes it a great 'grab n go' watch
> very comfortable on the 'no rattle on wrist' bracelet
> blue second hand
> solar
> tough mvmt
> clean dial
> slim profile
> made in Japan
> OK, gotta stop there as I am already up to 10 and said only 3.
> 
> Have to mention the only downside I have really come across so far, the indices are all very similar with the 3,9,12 being only slightly wider, and with not so great eyesight like mine, when the watch is off wrist telling time might not be as clear as it could be.
> 
> Do I love it, tbh no, not yet anyways but it is growing on me, I think part of the reason is that it is a 'set and forget' watch, so you don't really get to interact with it that much other than wearing it once it is set, but overall I am very pleased with this purchase, took a risk buying unseen but it has been worth it. This is a keeper because there is simply no other watch I can think of that will give me what this gives at this price (except for a G shock but that gives a different vibe and the quality is not the same price for price).
> 
> Couple of vids that helped me set it and size it for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case
> View attachment 16164641
> 
> 
> excellent case detailing, I mean they did not have to angle that lug end and polish it but they did
> View attachment 16164642
> 
> 
> On wrist
> View attachment 16164644


Congratulations and welcome to the club! Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## DSX

sea_urchin said:


> Do I love it, tbh no, not yet anyways but it is growing on me, I think part of the reason is that it is a 'set and forget' watch, so you don't really get to interact with it that much other than wearing it once it is set, but overall I am very pleased with this purchase, took a risk buying unseen but it has been worth it. This is a keeper because there is simply no other watch I can think of that will give me what this gives at this price (except for a G shock but that gives a different vibe and the quality is not the same price for price).


The only 'interaction' (other than wearing it) i have with it, is that I see the second hand start running as soon as i take it into daylight. This is enough interaction for me. I love it for exactly the reason it is a set and forget watch, always running and always accurate down to the second. And i love mine for all your reasons and more (dual time zone, titanium). If i had to downsize to 1 watch it would be my Oceanus for sure.


----------



## DSX

By the way thanks to whoever posted about how best to receive the multiband 6 signal. I was a bit frustrated that a much cheaper Casio than my Oceanus would sync every night in my closet and my Oceanus only near the window. But with the watch face down and oriented in the direction of the nearest broadcasting station, it syncs every night no matter where the watch is lying in my house.  (I remember reading about this solution some time ago..i think it was in this topic.)


----------



## Peter_030

Just wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Cdbaksu

Guys maybe a silly question but do quartz movements get magnetized?

Do we know anything about the Oceanus' line's anti-magnetic proprieties?

(I ask because I work in a pretty magnetic environment)


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Guys maybe a silly question but do quartz movements get magnetized?
> 
> Do we know anything about the Oceanus' line's anti-magnetic proprieties?
> 
> (I ask because I work in a pretty magnetic environment)













How magnetic resistant ARE quartz movements?


Maybe this is more of a question for an electrical engineering forum. There are, of course, well-defined ISO 6425 and MIL-PRF 46374G specs for the magnetic resistance of mechanical watches. The ferrous components of mechanicals require shielding (e.g. a Faraday cage) or non-ferrous alloys...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Khaja

Just received my Oceanus today and I absolutely love it. I choose the T200 deep blue one with the bracelet. Just wanted to ask, in the normal position, the crown has a clicking sound when turning(unlike other quartz watches where the crown moves freely in the normal position), is it normal?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Khaja said:


> In the normal position, the crown has a clicking sound when turning(unlike other quartz watches where the crown moves freely in the normal position), is it normal?


Entirely normal.  Congratulations on your new T200. Enjoy!


----------



## Khaja

watchcrank_tx said:


> Entirely normal.  Congratulations on your new T200. Enjoy!


Thanks for letting me know, I was worried for a while, It's a pleasure to join the club! It's now the most beautiful watch I have. The. blue glass bezel models have become my grail after handling this one.🥺🤤


----------



## Halo2018$

Please let me know if anyone has the T2600 and the pros and cons. I own the S100 and love it. I owned the S5000e and loved it but sold it. I think the sub-dials with the blue fading in and out with different light got to me. 
How does the size play on the wrist. I usually don’t go over 40mm for my 7 inch wrist.
I like the look of the T2600. Thanks!


----------



## Chasy

Specifically Oceanus series have hand position correction. Watch self-checks and resets gears correctly if it was exposed to magnet or shaken.

As far as I can tell, Oceanus is a proper choice for you.






Cdbaksu said:


> Guys maybe a silly question but do quartz movements get magnetized?
> 
> Do we know anything about the Oceanus' line's anti-magnetic proprieties?
> 
> (I ask because I work in a pretty magnetic environment)


----------



## Chasy

Halo2018$ said:


> Please let me know if anyone has the T2600 and the pros and cons. I own the S100 and love it. I owned the S5000e and loved it but sold it. I think the sub-dials with the blue fading in and out with different light got to me.
> How does the size play on the wrist. I usually don’t go over 40mm for my 7 inch wrist.
> I like the look of the T2600. Thanks!


I owned and loved T2600.

Pros
Invisible sapphire due to dual anti-reflective coating. So good. Much better than for example on S100.
Excellent readability in all lighting conditions.

Cons
Crown too large and pressess on wrist. Main reason I stopped wearing T2600.
Titanium coating is not as strong as on more recent Oceanus watches.


----------



## RichardAmn

Chasy said:


> I owned and loved T2600.
> 
> Pros
> Invisible sapphire due to dual anti-reflective coating. So good. Much better than for example on S100.
> Excellent readability in all lighting conditions.
> 
> Cons
> Crown too large and pressess on wrist. Main reason I stopped wearing T2600.
> Titanium coating is not as strong as on more recent Oceanus watches.


That looks like an absolutely beautiful watch! No room for a new one right now but it is definitely making my list!


----------



## DSX

Halo2018$ said:


> Please let me know if anyone has the T2600 and the pros and cons. I own the S100 and love it. I owned the S5000e and loved it but sold it. I think the sub-dials with the blue fading in and out with different light got to me.
> How does the size play on the wrist. I usually don’t go over 40mm for my 7 inch wrist.
> I like the look of the T2600. Thanks!


I also considered the T2600 but preferred the floating indices, thicker bezel and the cleaner look (numbers instead of city abbreviations) of the T3000, which also has a blue dial variant.
Otherwise it is quite similar and looks great on my 6.7 inch wrist.


----------



## DSX

double


----------



## caribiner23

Does the T3000 have normal lugs on it, in case the owner wishes to replace the bracelet?

Just wondering if Casio did something diabolical on this watch like they did on the S100.


----------



## Chasy

caribiner23 said:


> Does the T3000 have normal lugs on it, in case the owner wishes to replace the bracelet?
> 
> Just wondering if Casio did something diabolical on this watch like they did on the S100.


Normal


----------



## Chasy

DSX said:


> I also considered the T2600 but preferred the floating indices, thicker bezel and the cleaner look (numbers instead of city abbreviations) of the T3000, which also has a blue dial variant.
> Otherwise it is quite similar and looks great on my 6.7 inch wrist.
> View attachment 16174523


this one T3000-2AJF is an outstanding design

my favorite of all Oceanus

Superb legibility & colors


----------



## caribiner23

Chasy said:


> Normal


Thanks! Just what I needed to know to fuel my obsession.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Chasy said:


> this one T3000-2AJF is an outstanding design
> 
> my favorite of all Oceanus
> 
> Superb legibility & colors


I have somehow overlooked the T3000.
It's gorgeous and seems to be great value forbmoney within the Oceanus line 👍


----------



## RichardAmn

I really like the T3000 as well; the only thing I prefer on the T2600 is the minute and hour hands. Not a fan of those on the T3000.


----------



## dgaddis

caribiner23 said:


> Does the T3000 have normal lugs on it, in case the owner wishes to replace the bracelet?
> 
> Just wondering if Casio did something diabolical on this watch like they did on the S100.


Normal lugs, they even offer a version (or two?) that come on a strap instead of bracelet.


----------



## DSX

CasioExplorer said:


> I have somehow overlooked the T3000.
> It's gorgeous and seems to be great value forbmoney within the Oceanus line 👍


Really is amazing value. I never understand why the same brand asks twice as much for a titanium g-shock.

@Chasy mentioned the T2600 prone to scratches as a drawback. I would say the same about the T3000..it's not difficult to scratch it. But RandomRob reviewed it on Youtube and his opinion was the opposite.


----------



## Chasy

DSX said:


> Really is amazing value. I never understand why the same brand asks twice as much for a titanium g-shock.
> 
> @Chasy mentioned the T2600 prone to scratches as a drawback. I would say the same about the T3000..it's not difficult to scratch it. But RandomRob reviewed it on Youtube and his opinion was the opposite.


I actually tested scratching using spare links from bracelets. T2600 (made around 2014) vs T3000 (made around 2019).
T3000 leaves marks on T2600. T2600 does not leave marks on T3000.
The test is somewhat scientific: this is how relative hardness is determined.

Only question is... is this due to different manufacture years or different surface processing specific to different models.

I have two T3000, including the blue one, and T2600-1AJF.


----------



## Chasy

T3000-2AJF low light legibility (not dark enough for lume to work, but I have watches that would be hard to read at this light).

On T3000A sub-dials will be next to invisible. T3000-2AJF does pretty good job here.


----------



## Chasy

Even darker. Camera boosted lighting In reality this is a very dark room.

Lume lasts 15+ hours.


----------



## maintaining_frame

So, I'm having a problem with my S100 I received a couple of months ago. Maybe you guys can offer some advice.

I received the watch a couple of months ago in the UTC -8 time zone, set the S100 to HKG, and everything including radio reception worked well. Three days ago, I moved to the -7 time zone and pulled the crown out and adjusted to BKK (-7 time zone) accordingly. However, now when I press the B button to check the radio settings, nothing happens, whether I press or hold the B. When I pull the crown out and switch back to the HKG (+8 time zone), the B button works as it should, indicating whether I received a signal on "press" and moving to manual radio reception on "hold." I checked some other time zones and, as with -7, the B button seems to be disabled. Any ideas why the B button will only work on my former time zone and whether there is a solution for this? Thanks!


----------



## Chasy

maintaining_frame said:


> So, I'm having a problem with my S100 I received a couple of months ago. Maybe you guys can offer some advice.
> 
> I received the watch a couple of months ago in the UTC -8 time zone, set the S100 to HKG, and everything including radio reception worked well. Three days ago, I moved to the -7 time zone and pulled the crown out and adjusted to BKK (-7 time zone) accordingly. However, now when I press the B button to check the radio settings, nothing happens, whether I press or hold the B. When I pull the crown out and switch back to the HKG (+8 time zone), the B button works as it should, indicating whether I received a signal on "press" and moving to manual radio reception on "hold." I checked some other time zones and, as with -7, the B button seems to be disabled. Any ideas why the B button will only work on my former time zone and whether there is a solution for this? Thanks!


All works correctly. By design.


----------



## Halo2018$

Chasy said:


> I owned and loved T2600.
> 
> Pros
> Invisible sapphire due to dual anti-reflective coating. So good. Much better than for example on S100.
> Excellent readability in all lighting conditions.
> 
> Cons
> Crown too large and pressess on wrist. Main reason I stopped wearing T2600.
> Titanium coating is not as strong as on more recent Oceanus watches.


----------



## Halo2018$

Chasy,
Thanks so much the comments on the t2600. There is no substitute for first-hand experience with a watch. We can’t just walk to a retail store and try one on. 
Fred


----------



## Peter_030

I hope I'm not violating any rules by drawing your attention to an in-depth review of the Oceanus 5000 that has just been published on YT here: 




Well worth spending 20 mins of your time IMHO.


----------



## caribiner23

I really like Jody's videos, but sometimes it takes him 20 minutes to say what he could say in 10.


----------



## CasioExplorer

As a fan of Jody's channel as well, I'm glad he finally reviewed a high end Casio.

Sadly he doesn't care for bigger watches so he probably never will review premium G-Shocks like the Frogs, MT-Gs, MR-Gs, Muds etc.


----------



## Peter_030

caribiner23 said:


> I really like Jody's videos, but sometimes it takes him 20 minutes to say what he could say in 10.


That may be the case but it's a sponsored video and he wants to give the sponsor his money's worth.
He's also preaching to the choir with respect to the subscribers of this topic


----------



## AlreadyLost

Unfortunately Jody didn't mention the s5000 has been superseded by the newly released s6000


----------



## CasioExplorer

@AlreadyLost: my wallet is begging you not to mention the S6000. Please lol.

More seriously, I don't think Jody is interested in the S6000 (too $$$).


----------



## Peter_030

CasioExplorer said:


> @AlreadyLost: my wallet is begging you not to mention the S6000. Please lol.
> 
> More seriously, I don't think Jody is interested in the S6000 (too $$$).


I had to look that one up and noticed that Sakura has that model (heavily?) discounted 
Or is that not the watch you're drooling over?

Consider selling a kidney


----------



## CasioExplorer

Peter_030 said:


> I had to look that one up and noticed that Sakura has that model (heavily?) discounted
> Or is that not the watch you're drooling over?
> 
> Consider selling a kidney


You're not mistaken, it is THE one.

I'm booking the surgery for the kidney 😆


----------



## AlreadyLost

It's a stunning watch


----------



## samael_6978

It's impossible to show the beauty of T200.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

S6000... knocked on a corner

what happens to sapphire bezel? shattered or not?


----------



## CasioExplorer

I guess it's more or less the same as for a sapphire glass: would have to be knocked HARD to shatter, but can be done.
The rest of the time it would show little to no scratch though.


----------



## Chasy

CasioExplorer said:


> I guess it's more or less the same as for a sapphire glass: would have to be knocked HARD to shatter, but can be done.
> The rest of the time it would show little to no scratch though.


Except this one is protruding outside.

Why am I skeptical about fracture resistance of this design...


----------



## CasioExplorer

Chasy said:


> Except this one is protruding outside.
> 
> Why am I skeptical about fracture resistance of this design...


True. On the other hand the watch is super slim (8.7mm) so less likely to bump into objects.

If I buy it, I'll be very careful anyway (given the price $$$).


----------



## Fullers1845

“Those who wear glass watches must beware of nearby stones.”

Or something like that.


----------



## Chasy

Fullers1845 said:


> “Those who wear glass watches must beware of nearby stones.”
> 
> Or something like that.


: )


----------



## Cdbaksu

I'm happy to announce that I've finally joined the JDM club! The T200SLE arrived this afternoon after three days of customs delay (which wasn't as bad as two weeks+ I've heard reported previously in my country).

And what a beautiful piece it is indeed! I fitted it with the yellow/mustard strap I got from Colareb: it was quite a hassle to fit since the strap was really stiff and a little thicker than the ones the watch comes with. But I managed to get it clicking in and I'm loving the blue+mustard combo.

I'm attaching a few pics from my short walk in natural light.

Again, thank you all for your advice and help, and I'll bug you guys again for sure in the future after a few days of handling the watch with my thoughts about it.

Cheers!


----------



## CasioExplorer

Looks fab on that strap 👍👍👍


----------



## Fullers1845

@Cdbaksu: Yes. Excellent strap combo. Those colors (including your maroon sweater) look great together.


----------



## Peter_030

Cdbaksu said:


> I'm happy to announce that I've finally joined the JDM club! The T200SLE arrived this afternoon after three days of customs delay (which wasn't as bad as two weeks+ I've heard reported previously in my country).
> 
> And what a beautiful piece it is indeed! I fitted it with the yellow/mustard strap I got from Colareb: it was quite a hassle to fit since the strap was really stiff and a little thicker than the ones the watch comes with. But I managed to get it clicking in and I'm loving the blue+mustard combo.
> 
> I'm attaching a few pics from my short walk in natural light.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your advice and help, and I'll bug you guys again for sure in the future after a few days of handling the watch with my thoughts about it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 16178602
> View attachment 16178605


Congratulations from a fellow T200SLE-2AJR owner! Great images, very nice strap!


----------



## Cdbaksu

Thanks everyone for the very warm welcome.

I've got a little thing that's kinda bothering me. If you take a look at this photo: is the 6 o' clock indice misaligned or is it just the light playing tricks on my eyes? It seems that I have to angle the watch in pretty serious ways to get the seconds hand to line up with some of the hours indices...


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Thanks everyone for the very warm welcome.
> 
> I've got a little thing that's kinda bothering me. If you take a look at this photo: is the 6 o' clock indice misaligned or is it just the light playing tricks on my eyes? It seems that I have to angle the watch in pretty serious ways to get the seconds hand to line up with some of the hours indices...
> 
> View attachment 16178978


Looks normal to me.


----------



## Chasy

Cdbaksu said:


> Thanks everyone for the very warm welcome.
> 
> I've got a little thing that's kinda bothering me. If you take a look at this photo: is the 6 o' clock indice misaligned or is it just the light playing tricks on my eyes? It seems that I have to angle the watch in pretty serious ways to get the seconds hand to line up with some of the hours indices...


Just buy a $3000 Citizen Chronomaster to see what real misaligned looks like.

This Oceanus looks well aligned.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Seems almost perfectly aligned as far as I can tell.

As for me, If I can easily and unmistakably tell which marker the second hand is hitting I'm fine. Doesn't need to be 100.00% spot on. The watch is almost always at a slight angle anyway when I look at it.


----------



## shez58




----------



## CasioExplorer

Insanely good looking! Would like to see how the other model looks as well


----------



## Igorek

Now they need to make titanium(without pvd) s6000 with blue indices and gold hands.


----------



## Undo Button

I wish the current MTG B2000 is as thin as the S6000. Not sure why Casio Oceanus not available internationally.


----------



## AlreadyLost

shez58 said:


>


Oh wow! Please give me the strength to resist this temptation 😄
If they made this in gunmetal grey titanium like the Citizen Hakuto-R AT8185-71E. It would be stunning.


----------



## sea_urchin

Undo Button said:


> I wish the current MTG B2000 is as thin as the S6000. Not sure why Casio Oceanus not available internationally.


Can only speculate as to why, maybe they do not make enough for a worldwide release, maybe they think it would hurt G Shock sales. or maybe they just like to keep the best for themselves


----------



## sea_urchin

Cdbaksu said:


> Thanks everyone for the very warm welcome.
> 
> I've got a little thing that's kinda bothering me. If you take a look at this photo: is the 6 o' clock indice misaligned or is it just the light playing tricks on my eyes? It seems that I have to angle the watch in pretty serious ways to get the seconds hand to line up with some of the hours indices...
> 
> View attachment 16178978


I just checked all the markers as the second hand went by them, there are a couple (the one at 6 being one of them) , that if you were really picky you could say were a fraction off, but really don't sweat it, I am pretty OCD about quartz hitting its markers and my T200 is well, well within my comfort range.
Just sit back and give yourself a smile that the hand correction feature is available when it is not in many, more expensive, quartz watches


----------



## AlreadyLost

sea_urchin said:


> Can only speculate as to why, maybe they do not make enough for a worldwide release, maybe they think it would hurt G Shock sales. or maybe they just like to keep the best for themselves


It's a shame. But reading the comments on Jody's review of the S5000, it makes you wonder how many people would be receptive to the brand internationally. I wonder how many MR-Gs Casio sells domestically vs internationally


----------



## DSX

AlreadyLost said:


> It's a shame. But reading the comments on Jody's review of the S5000, it makes you wonder how many people would be receptive to the brand internationally. I wonder how many MR-Gs Casio sells domestically vs internationally


I was about to say the same thing. You have to be somewhat of a watch enthusiast to know about Jodys JOMW youtube channel and even within that group the majority seems to think Casio watches should be cheap and are not worth $1000. I don't care really. The local unavailability makes our watches more unique and anyone who knows about the line and wants one can buy it easily online through Japanese sellers on Ebay or several websites.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Both models are stunning


----------



## TTV

AlreadyLost said:


> Both models are stunning


OCW-T5000 is my next Oceanus, absolutely fantastic look 😍😍


----------



## Undo Button

The OCW S6000 is my holy grail. I never thought I would find another more desirable watch than the MTG B2000. This is just on another level.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Are there any OCW-S5000E owners on here that could share some real world photos/mini-reivews please? I'm really keen on this model but can't seem to find to much about it online.


----------



## MeapSecurity

What are the best Oceanus’ available under 1k? I have a s100 but I’m looking for something slightly more upmarket with more features and better finishing.


----------



## caribiner23

MeapSecurity said:


> What are the best Oceanus’ available under 1k? I have a s100 but I’m looking for something slightly more upmarket with more features and better finishing.


T200.

Beautiful watch, and you can fit a normal 20mm strap on it as well. Lots of discussion on that model in this very thread. Scroll back and read.

Obligatory photo:


----------



## Cdbaksu

MeapSecurity said:


> What are the best Oceanus’ available under 1k? I have a s100 but I’m looking for something slightly more upmarket with more features and better finishing.


Another vouch for the T200!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Okay, okay, now I must post my T200 to represent the light blue dial! 😆 (one that is really beautiful in person, much more so than any pics I've taken of it)


----------



## Cdbaksu

I loved the little sequence we created


----------



## AlreadyLost

究極のサファイアCMFモデル－青く輝く最新Manta「OCW-S6000」の魅力を大解剖


10月発売予定のOCEANUS（オシアナス）のプレミアムライン、Manta（マンタ）の最新モデル「OCW-S6000」。サファイアガラス技術の集大成ともいえる本モデルについて、コンセプトから精緻なディテールの解説まで、OCEANUSプロジェクトを代表する2人にたっぷりとお話を伺った。




news.mynavi.jp





An interesting article about the S6000 design


----------



## AlreadyLost

The sapphire bezel manufacturing process


----------



## Igorek

Nice, assuming you know Japanese.


----------



## caribiner23

Igorek said:


> Nice, assuming you know Japanese.



...or use Google Translate:






Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.com


----------



## AlreadyLost

Igorek said:


> Nice, assuming you know Japanese.


I used Google Translate. It's not perfect, but it gives you a general gist of the article. To summarize: the watch was designed around the Sapphire Bezel.


----------



## dgaddis

Anyone found any dimensions for the square T5000 yet?


----------



## Undo Button

How can anyone NOT fall in love with the S6000? I already make the watch my laptop & handphone wallpaper!


----------



## Peter_030

A little late to the party again so I had to catch up with some interesting comments and drool over the most recent images. Especially those 3-hand watches  Likes have been distributed where applicable.

I'd like to share an issue I recently had regarding connecting my T200S via BT with the Oceanus Connect app. I'm on record here that setting the watch time and time zone correctly immediately after unboxing via the Connect app went automagically. I meant to keep using the app's features for pure convenience rather than having to sleep with my watch arm outside an open window pointing in the direction of Frankfurt (nearest my place of residence) 

TL;DR: fixed a BT connection issue using the Connect app

Seriously now. I'm not one to use the app frequently, trusting Casio's finest to provide an accurate movement. But when I wanted to check up on the result of having exposed the watch to some early autumn sunrays I found that connecting inexplicably did not work as promised. Bugger!

I spelt the PDF manual (5596) front back, memorising every morsel of interest. Searched this topic, searched online but to no avail. Surely, it wouldn't mean that my watch (God forbid!) or that Connect app had suffered some mysterious mishap? No, I'd been really careful so it must be something else. Being deprived of using the BT feature isn't catastrophic, but still.

I contemplated a 'hard reset', unpair the watch from the app, and try to pair all over again. But before that, just out of curiosity, I clicked the Help link (available in the app under Settings) and was forwarded to _support.casio.com_. Scrolling through the topics on offer I noticed one labeled Q3 - "Cannot connect via Bluetooth. The App stopped working properly". And there I noticed something that made me think back to a phone setting I'd casually updated when a privacy notice popped up a few days earlier. One regarding the permissions setting for the app: allow Casio to use my location? Options: Always, only when the app is used, or never.

I'm careful with granting privacy-sensitive permissions but could understand the need for a location when a time check was needed. So I'd opted for 'only when the app is used' at the time. Here's the crux (finally! I hear you cry): the Q3 answer clearly indicated for iOS:










I thought: why not change that setting and see what happens?

Long story short: updating that setting as indicated solved the issue!

Thanks for your time! I realise it's probably a very uncommon issue but Justin Case ...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Peter_030 said:


> A little late to the party again so I had to catch up with some interesting comments and drool over the most recent images. Especially those 3-hand watches  Likes have been distributed where applicable.
> 
> I'd like to share an issue I recently had regarding connecting my T200S via BT with the Oceanus Connect app. I'm on record here that setting the watch time and time zone correctly immediately after unboxing via the Connect app went automagically. I meant to keep using the app's features for pure convenience rather than having to sleep with my watch arm outside an open window pointing in the direction of Frankfurt (nearest my place of residence)
> 
> TL;DR: fixed a BT connection issue using the Connect app
> 
> Seriously now. I'm not one to use the app frequently, trusting Casio's finest to provide an accurate movement. But when I wanted to check up on the result of having exposed the watch to some early autumn sunrays I found that connecting inexplicably did not work as promised. Bugger!
> 
> I spelt the PDF manual (5596) front back, memorising every morsel of interest. Searched this topic, searched online but to no avail. Surely, it wouldn't mean that my watch (God forbid!) or that Connect app had suffered some mysterious mishap? No, I'd been really careful so it must be something else. Being deprived of using the BT feature isn't catastrophic, but still.
> 
> I contemplated a 'hard reset', unpair the watch from the app, and try to pair all over again. But before that, just out of curiosity, I clicked the Help link (available in the app under Settings) and was forwarded to _support.casio.com_. Scrolling through the topics on offer I noticed one labeled Q3 - "Cannot connect via Bluetooth. The App stopped working properly". And there I noticed something that made me think back to a phone setting I'd casually updated when a privacy notice popped up a few days earlier. One regarding the permissions setting for the app: allow Casio to use my location? Options: Always, only when the app is used, or never.
> 
> I'm careful with granting privacy-sensitive permissions but could understand the need for a location when a time check was needed. So I'd opted for 'only when the app is used' at the time. Here's the crux (finally! I hear you cry): the Q3 answer clearly indicated for iOS:
> 
> View attachment 16184155
> 
> 
> I thought: why not change that setting and see what happens?
> 
> Long story short: updating that setting as indicated solved the issue!
> 
> Thanks for your time! I realise it's probably a very uncommon issue but Justin Case ...


That may be more common than you think, and is (IMO) probably a reason why some ppl scrap BT altogether and just revert to using MB6 only. 

I had a similar problem w/one of my GMW-B5000 metal squares the other day. It would update the time via BT when I did a quick button press, but it would not do Point Memory as it's supposed to do. Once I changed location info to "always," it worked just fine.


----------



## AlreadyLost

I was having a look at some Oceanus models on Rakuten and I found it interesting that a number of shops offer 10 years of warranty, and others offer 7. It would be incredible if this warranty included international buyers.


----------



## caribiner23

Time4Playnow said:


> That may be more common than you think, and is (IMO) probably a reason why some ppl scrap BT altogether and just revert to using MB6 only.
> 
> I had a similar problem w/one of my GMW-B5000 metal squares the other day. It would update the time via BT when I did a quick button press, but it would not do Point Memory as it's supposed to do. Once I changed location info to "always," it worked just fine.


I disabled Bluetooth on my T200 simply because I want my watch to be separate from my phone. Multiband 6 syncing works fine for me here. 

I only wish there was a way of checking the battery condition via the watch itself.


----------



## MeapSecurity

Can anyone tell me the differences between the higher-end Oceanus models in terms of specs and which ones are preferred for under or around 1k? I’m having some trouble differentiating since I’m considering getting one. Specifically the t2600, t3000, s3000, s4000, and s5000. I’m considering getting the base s5000 the most right now. Thanks


----------



## Cdbaksu

I believe they all use the same movement, the 'Tough Movement'. As far as I've researched them, it's only a matter of bezels and complications (cities list, chronograph, calendar). Except for the S100, they all also feature Bluetooth connection pairing with the Multiband 6. And I believe the T200 is the only one that can have a strap change and is of stainless steel. The rest are titanium and have integrated bracelets.

For 1k the usual suspects are indeed the S100 and T200 (along with their dial color variations). If you can squeeze the base S5000 in there that would be a win in my book!

Please correct me if I got anything wrong, there are plenty of people here much more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## Undo Button

Seems the MANTA S6000 only sync 4 times per day, unlike the latest MTG B2000 (always-on when watch is near phone)


----------



## Orange_GT3

Undo Button said:


> Seems the MANTA S6000 only sync 4 times per day, unlike the latest MTG B2000 (always-on when watch is near phone)


The MTG-B2000 has an always on connection insofar as you don't need to press a button the watch to initiate the BT connection but it still only syncs the time 4 times per day.


----------



## MeapSecurity

Strange question- yesterday, I charged the lume on my s100 with a very powerful flashlight. After holding it on it for a few seconds from about 6 inches, I noticed a cloud form under the dial. After a few seconds it disappeared and it continues to work fine. Could I have possibly damaged the solar panel or something else inside of the watch from the heat, and does anyone have an idea what the cloud could’ve been? Maybe condensation from the light?


----------



## ItFromDawes

It's condensation from the light. I have flashlights that will burn your skin.


----------



## MeapSecurity

ItFromDawes said:


> It's condensation from the light. I have flashlights that will burn your skin.


Do you use them to charge the lume? Mine is probably also that strong. Hopefully it didn’t cause any damage


----------



## caribiner23

I use one of these to charge the lume on my watches. Only takes a few seconds.









Amazon.com: LE Black Light Flashlight, Small UV Lights 395nm, Portable Ultraviolet Light Detector for Invisible Ink Pens, Dog Cat Pet Urine Stain, AAA Batteries Included : Everything Else


Amazon.com: LE Black Light Flashlight, Small UV Lights 395nm, Portable Ultraviolet Light Detector for Invisible Ink Pens, Dog Cat Pet Urine Stain, AAA Batteries Included : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





For recharging the solar battery, I get them out on the deck in the sunlight for a couple hours a month.


----------



## dgaddis

Cdbaksu said:


> I believe they all use the same movement, the 'Tough Movement'. As far as I've researched them, it's only a matter of bezels and complications (cities list, chronograph, calendar). Except for the S100, they all also feature Bluetooth connection pairing with the Multiband 6. And I believe the T200 is the only one that can have a strap change and is of stainless steel. The rest are titanium and have integrated bracelets.
> 
> For 1k the usual suspects are indeed the S100 and T200 (along with their dial color variations). If you can squeeze the base S5000 in there that would be a win in my book!
> 
> Please correct me if I got anything wrong, there are plenty of people here much more knowledgeable than me.


Several models can change straps actually.


----------



## Cdbaksu

dgaddis said:


> Several models can change straps actually.


Oh great, which ones are those?


----------



## dgaddis

Cdbaksu said:


> Oh great, which ones are those?


Going quickly thru what's on the current Oceanus website ( コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO ) and Sakura ( Casio | Sakurawatches.com ) Some of these models are available on a strap, but some come on bracelets but have standard lugs to accept standard straps. The S5000 is actually also available on a leather strap, but it's a proprietary strap, so I didn't count it here.

S6000
S4000
S3400
T4000
T3000
T2600
T200
G2000
P2000
P1000

EDIT TO ADD - I also didn't look at the ladies watches.


----------



## DSX

Did some indoor climbing this week. When i was all ready to go i noticed i was still wearing my Oceanus. I thought 'sure it will be fine'. Of course not much later i slid my arm along a wall..
Still hurts, but i guess it truely is mine now as it would be a hard sell.
Here are the scratches on my s̶o̶u̶l̶ watch:


----------



## caribiner23

DSX said:


> Did some indoor climbing this week. When i was all ready to go i noticed i was still wearing my Oceanus. I thought 'sure it will be fine'. Of course not much later i slid my arm along a wall..
> Still hurts, but i guess it truely is mine now as it would be a hard sell.
> Here are the scratches on my s̶o̶u̶l̶ watch:
> View attachment 16190274


Oh wow, sorry to see that. .

But now, for sure it's yours! I am firmly in the camp of "every scratch tells a story," and now you have yours!


----------



## CasioExplorer

DSX said:


> Did some indoor climbing this week. When i was all ready to go i noticed i was still wearing my Oceanus. I thought 'sure it will be fine'. Of course not much later i slid my arm along a wall..
> Still hurts, but i guess it truely is mine now as it would be a hard sell.
> Here are the scratches on my s̶o̶u̶l̶ watch:


I won't BS you: I hate scratches. Minor hairline scratches are ok, but anything beyond that ruins a watch for me. I wish I felt differently as it is not a good recipe for happy watch ownership.

Point is: I feel your pain.


----------



## DSX

CasioExplorer said:


> I won't BS you: I hate scratches. Minor hairline scratches are ok, but anything beyond that ruins a watch for me. I wish I felt differently as it is not a good recipe for happy watch ownership.
> 
> Point is: I feel your pain.


Yes, i don't like them either. But i chose this watch as my travel watch (backpacking style mostly) so i am sure it will gather more scratches over time. I do wish i could speed the process up, as more scratches would balance it out and always looks better than scratches at a single spot. But like Caribiner23 said: every scratch tells a story so i will just have to be patient. 

P. S. I am contemplating buying another one on my next trip to Japan, as it would be comforting to know i could replace any part of the watch if i wanted/needed to. (As my go to Casio service guy already told me he could not get me any parts as it is jdm only.)


----------



## big man

DSX said:


> I do wish i could speed the process up, as more scratches would balance it out and always looks better than scratches at a single spot.


Do they not have sandpaper in the Netherlands?


----------



## DSX

big man said:


> Do they not have sandpaper in the Netherlands?


Probably. But that often does not make it better. I rather get wear the natural way.


----------



## Undo Button

Really sorry to read that DSX. Agreed with CasioExplorer. Sometimes overconfidence and lazy to take out the watch before heavy activities, do result in such incidents. And happened to me too, scratched the resin strap last month when lifting a heavy pack with sharp edges, really pains me everytime looking at it.


I do not buy the theme "now its truly yours/mine or every scratch tells a story" stuff, I think this is just owners way of justifying their folly.

And Im seriously thinking of getting the GBD-200 as my daily beater watch. Seems the G-Steel GST B100 is too risky for serious activities such as exercising using steeel apparatus. No matter how careful, one day will slip up.


----------



## DSX

Undo Button said:


> Really sorry to read that DSX. Agreed with CasioExplorer. Sometimes overconfidence and lazy to take out the watch before heavy activities, do result in such incidents. And happened to me too, scratched the resin strap last month when lifting a heavy pack with sharp edges, really pains me everytime looking at it.
> 
> 
> I do not buy the theme "now its truly yours/mine or every scratch tells a story" stuff, I think this is just owners way of justifying their folly.
> 
> And Im seriously thinking of getting the GBD-200 as my daily beater watch. Seems the G-Steel GST B100 is too risky for serious activities such as exercising using steeel apparatus. No matter how careful, one day will slip up.


I do diasgree. If you wear a watch often, then scratches are inevitable. Especially during travelling where you constantly find yourself in new environments and doing all kinds of activities. You can choose to wear a beater then but i rather wear my beloved watch(es) and take the risk of scratching them for granted. Scratches do tell a story and if i can hold on to them long enough, tell a story of an active life lived. It's only the first couple of scratches that hurt the most.


----------



## caribiner23

DSX said:


> ...
> 
> Scratches do tell a story and if i can hold on to them long enough, tell a story of an active life lived.
> 
> ...


^^^ This x100. ^^^

I do not want my collection to be consist of museum pieces-- that's a recipe to drive a person crazy.

If you want to keep them factory-fresh, you might as well always leave them at home in the box.. but to paraphrase the old saying, "that's not what watches are made for."


----------



## caribiner23

Undo Button said:


> ...
> 
> I do not buy the theme "now its truly yours/mine or every scratch tells a story" stuff, I think this is just owners way of justifying their folly.
> 
> ...


Not "folly." "Life."

I would no sooner wear my Oceanus while mountain biking than I would wear a Brooks Brothers suit while flambéing a lobster tail.

If something bad befalls my watch while wearing it when I shouldn't have been, that's on _me_.

And if it does, I choose to look at it as an _experience_ rather than something sucky that happened to one of my material possessions. It's awful to go through life as a victim. It's much better come from a place of abundance.

"The glass is already broken" is a valuable lesson.


----------



## Time4Playnow

caribiner23 said:


> Not "folly." "Life."
> 
> I would no sooner wear my Oceanus while mountain biking than I would wear a Brooks Brothers suit while flambéing a lobster tail.
> 
> If something bad befalls my watch while wearing it when I shouldn't have been, that's on _me_.
> 
> And if it does, I choose to look at it as an _experience_ rather than something sucky that happened to one of my material possessions. It's awful to go through life as a victim. It's much better come from a place of abundance.
> 
> "The glass is already broken" is a valuable lesson.


True story: one time, I had to use a hammer drill to put some holes in the floor of my garage. Took me about 45 minutes. I must have been so focused on the task at-hand, that I never once thought about my watch before doing the job. The thought only hit me when I was done....and I was like "oh, F**K!!!! What watch am I wearing???" It could have been anything... But thankfully, it was a g-shock GW-3000 gravitymaster, and it was 100% fine - despite a HUGE amount of vibration from the work that traveled all the way up my arm..

G-shock saves the day. 😁


----------



## CasioExplorer

It's a wise way to look at things.
I guess I'm not wise (on that matter at least)


----------



## Peter_030

DSX said:


> I do diasgree. If you wear a watch often, then scratches are inevitable. Especially during travelling where you constantly find yourself in new environments and doing all kinds of activities. You can choose to wear a beater then but i rather wear my beloved watch(es) and take the risk of scratching them for granted. Scratches do tell a story and if i can hold on to them long enough, tell a story of an active life lived. It's only the first couple of scratches that hurt the most.


I'm here to offer my sincerest sympathies. And I applaud your way of thinking.

I don't want to make light of your experience but it's rumoured that the Casio engineer who spent a month buffing your particular watch is heartbroken upon learning of your mishap (alerted via Casio Connect).
Here he is, the single tear expressing his extreme distress has dropped into his loupe. But he carries on regardless.


----------



## DSX

Peter_030 said:


> I'm here to offer my sincerest sympathies. And I applaud your way of thinking.
> 
> I don't want to make light of your experience but it's rumoured that the Casio engineer who spent a month buffing your particular watch is heartbroken upon learning of your mishap (alerted via Casio Connect).
> Here he is, the single tear expressing his extreme distress has dropped into his loupe. But he carries on regardless.
> 
> View attachment 16192297


I am sure this man sheds his tear realizing the truth in the Japanese phrase 'mono no aware'.


----------



## AlreadyLost

What are you thoughts on the Oceanus P2000? The price is hovering just over $1k for the full titanium bracelet. It seems to be a relative bargain for what it's offering.


----------



## shez58

AlreadyLost said:


> What are you thoughts on the Oceanus P2000? The price is hovering just over $1k for the full titanium bracelet. It seems to be a relative bargain for what it's offering.


Yesterday, I saw it for under 800$ in Amazon Japan.
Not a perfect watch, but do I love mine.


----------



## Undo Button

*”It's only the first couple of scratches that hurt the most"

Absolutely agreed. Soon you will develop natural immunity & resistance to such mishaps (unless major, major damage) but hey that is a good an excuse to get a NEW watch!!*


----------



## CasioExplorer

What makes life so unique is that living organisms are the only known things that actively fight entropy, trying to maintain complexity and organization in a world that drives everything towards the opposite.

Your watch will indeed scratch and even ultimately (in the long run) be completely destroyed. I see nothing beautiful in this 🙂 On the contrary, it's completely banal. Maintaining a watch in a perfect condition for as long as you can: that's what's beautiful and unique to my eyes.


----------



## AlreadyLost

shez58 said:


> Not a perfect watch, but do I love mine.


Stunning watch! Watching reviews, it seems like Casio dropped the ball with the clasp. Other than that, it looks like a great watch


----------



## DSX

CasioExplorer said:


> What makes life so unique is that living organisms are the only known things that actively fight entropy, trying to maintain complexity and organization in a world that drives everything towards the opposite.
> 
> Your watch will indeed scratch and even ultimately (in the long run) be completely destroyed. I see nothing beautiful in this 🙂 On the contrary, it's completely banal. Maintaining a watch in a perfect condition for as long as you can: that's what's beautiful and unique to my eyes.


That way you have to baby all your watches and live in fear of scratching any one of them, which you will eventually do anyway. The only type of watch i am very careful of are dress watches as they are meant to be pretty imo. Oceanus watches are the perfect edc/travel watch so I don't feel like they should be babied. Only in situations where i can potentially destroy a watch i will either wear nothing or my G-shock.


----------



## CasioExplorer

I don't baby my watches but I try to be very careful when I wear one that is scratch prone. The Oceanus is a beautiful watch, I'd really resent scratching it badly. It is meant to be shiny and polished 🙂

Yes they all eventually scratch but the later the better ! Same for a car... Doesn't make it any more my own if it is scratched. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## DSX

CasioExplorer said:


> Doesn't make it any more my own if it is scratched. At least that's how I feel.


What we mean by that is that a watch devalues significantly with proper scratches. As long as it is in like new condition it is easy to sell it for a good amount of money. After some real scratches the watch to me is more valuable than what i could get for it, so that is the point where i know i won't sell it anymore and it is truely mine.


----------



## CasioExplorer

I get your point, although (obviously) I still feel the same.

Now I understand the way to make anything your own: just make sure it looses most of it's $ value 😂 (I know I'm purposefully distorting what you say, it's all in good fun 😉 )


----------



## Cdbaksu

Guys so with the coming of winter and with it shorter days and also the global 'situation' happening, I find myself not going out as much now-a-days.

I wanted to ask how are you charging your watches? Mine shows a battery level a little over half way through on the app, but I was wondering if it does charge from artificial light, or should I cover it to have it go into power-saving mode?

I'm also in a situation where my windows only get sunlight (as little as it is) after 12 noon, and it's only for a few hours. And even placing it next to my window I feel like there's not much light coming into it...

So should I cover it, should I leave it facing the artificial light, what's the consensus?

Thanks in advance for all your advice!


----------



## DSX

CasioExplorer said:


> I get your point, although (obviously) I still feel the same.
> 
> Now I understand the way to make anything your own: just make sure it looses most of it's $ value 😂 (I know I'm purposefully distorting what you say, it's all in good fun 😉 )


Yes that's my philosophy.. i am quite the notorious flipper. I've owned dozens of watches and currently only have 5, of which the 'oldest' one is from 2019. Clearly all of the goners stayed in too good condition for too long.


----------



## caribiner23

Cdbaksu said:


> Guys so with the coming of winter and with it shorter days and also the global 'situation' happening, I find myself not going out as much now-a-days.
> 
> I wanted to ask how are you charging your watches? Mine shows a battery level a little over half way through on the app, but I was wondering if it does charge from artificial light, or should I cover it to have it go into power-saving mode?
> 
> I'm also in a situation where my windows only get sunlight (as little as it is) after 12 noon, and it's only for a few hours. And even placing it next to my window I feel like there's not much light coming into it...
> 
> So should I cover it, should I leave it facing the artificial light, what's the consensus?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice!


Your watch will charge in artificial light. If you haven't already done so, download the manual for Casio module 5596. (As I recall you bought a T200.)

From the Operation Guide:











How do I charge mine? Like this  :











When it gets cooler, I have both east- and west- facing windows in my place that get at least an hour of direct sunlight (when the sun is shining that is) and I intend on exposing the team to those areas. 

I keep all my watches in a glass-topped watch box so they are always exposed to ambient room light at the very least.

Do NOT, under any circumstances, keep them covered up and in the dark.


----------



## DSX

Cdbaksu said:


> Guys so with the coming of winter and with it shorter days and also the global 'situation' happening, I find myself not going out as much now-a-days.
> 
> I wanted to ask how are you charging your watches? Mine shows a battery level a little over half way through on the app, but I was wondering if it does charge from artificial light, or should I cover it to have it go into power-saving mode?
> 
> I'm also in a situation where my windows only get sunlight (as little as it is) after 12 noon, and it's only for a few hours. And even placing it next to my window I feel like there's not much light coming into it...
> 
> So should I cover it, should I leave it facing the artificial light, what's the consensus?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice!


Yes indoor light works as well, but very slowly as shown on the picture below. My watch is not connected to my phone, so I can't see the battery level but i never had issues with battery drain. Just wear it regularly and either store it in a light or very dark place).

Edit : removed the picture as Caribiner23 was quicker.


----------



## dgaddis

AlreadyLost said:


> Stunning watch! Watching reviews, it seems like Casio dropped the ball with the clasp. Other than that, it looks like a great watch


It's REALLY thick. I think they missed in the mark in trying to make an actual dive watch for divers instead of just making a "dive watch" that most watch folks want. It's already been discontinued, so I'm hoping a smaller, simpler, cleaner version is coming next. If they make one that's slim and a lug to lug of 47mm or less I'm buying one.


----------



## Fullers1845

T200 today.


----------



## Igorek

So did anyone purchase s6000 yet?


----------



## shez58

dgaddis said:


> It's REALLY thick. I think they missed in the mark in trying to make an actual dive watch for divers instead of just making a "dive watch" that most watch folks want. It's already been discontinued, so I'm hoping a smaller, simpler, cleaner version is coming next. If they make one that's slim and a lug to lug of 47mm or less I'm buying one.


I like both small and large watches, in this case, I like to see Oceanus thicker. I see why they added G-Shock DNA. Casio clearly wanted to separate the Cashalot line. If they made another slim watch, then it would be the typical Oceanus that tries to be sporty but really classic and elegant, with a diver's bezel instead of a tachometer. Perhaps this is what many would like, but the P2000 are clearly not your typical Oceanus, they are more aggressive and sporty, although they are still elegant for me. Nowadays, modern Japanese diving watches are almost all thick, perhaps this is some kind of fashion in Japan.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Igorek said:


> So did anyone purchase s6000 yet?


Not yet, only a matter of time though as it is at the top of my bucket list 🙂


----------



## AlreadyLost

shez58 said:


> I like both small and large watches, in this case, I like to see Oceanus thicker. I see why they added G-Shock DNA. Casio clearly wanted to separate the Cashalot line. Nowadays, modern Japanese diving watches are almost all thick, perhaps this is some kind of fashion in Japan.


One way to describe the Oceanus Cachalot P2000 is a G-Shock Frogman in a Grand Seiko case. At the current prices it's a bargain for what it offers. I had a look at Rakuten and the model that comes on a rubber strap is selling for a little over $800. For the price of a MT-G, you're getting the best of Casio.


----------



## Stefan1986

Igorek said:


> So did anyone purchase s6000 yet?


im having a heavy internal debate about it..
which one would you choose; ocw-s6000b-1ajf or ocw-s6000-1ajf ?


----------



## dgaddis

shez58 said:


> I like both small and large watches, in this case, I like to see Oceanus thicker. I see why they added G-Shock DNA. Casio clearly wanted to separate the Cashalot line. If they made another slim watch, then it would be the typical Oceanus that tries to be sporty but really classic and elegant, with a diver's bezel instead of a tachometer. Perhaps this is what many would like, but the P2000 are clearly not your typical Oceanus, they are more aggressive and sporty, although they are still elegant for me. Nowadays, modern Japanese diving watches are almost all thick, perhaps this is some kind of fashion in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 16194860


It’s a cool watch, but, it just doesn’t do it for me, and the large(ish) size and thickness are what kill it for me. After buying and selling a dozen or so watches the last few years I’ve definitely settled in on what _I_ want in the size of a watch, and 43-47mm lug to lug and 10-13mm thickness is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Paul R

Yeah I can't wait for some reviews of the S6000. I can't believe it's thinner than the S5000. I can't recall reading anywhere, is the bezel sapphire crystal?

My take on the dings and scratches from wear is, I have watches I'm careful with and watches I'm not careful with. Being careful meaning I'd like to avoid some kind of major ding or scratch from accidentally clanging the watch off a doorway or the lid of the washing machine or something similar. Otherwise some scratches showing up from something I wasn't even aware of is fine. I noticed the first scratches on the S5000 bracelet the other day on one of the links on the lower side. Not sure where it came from but it wasn't from me being an idiot and smacking it into something so it's just usual wear and I don't begrudge the scratches. With watches I'm "not careful" with, like my 5000TB, I just wear it and if it hits door knobs or gets clanged into something while I'm working on the car I don't care, but I wouldn't wear it while I was working with abrasives like a sanding disk or something so it isn't complete disregard either.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Paul R said:


> Yeah I can't wait for some reviews of the S6000. I can't believe it's thinner than the S5000. I can't recall reading anywhere, is the bezel sapphire crystal?


I posted this earlier, but I'll post it again since it's very impressive what Casio has done with the S6000. This is an article talking about its design 究極のサファイアCMFモデル－青く輝く最新Manta「OCW-S6000」の魅力を大解剖


----------



## Time4Playnow

AlreadyLost said:


> I posted this earlier, but I'll post it again since it's very impressive what Casio has done with the S6000. This is an article talking about its design 究極のサファイアCMFモデル－青く輝く最新Manta「OCW-S6000」の魅力を大解剖
> 
> 
> View attachment 16196264


Sorry, wish I could read it, but I know all that would do is give me an interest in the S6000 and my wallet doesn't need that.  

I'm sure others will enjoy it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Paul R

You know, I'd been looking at that about five minutes before I posted that question?! XD


----------



## Undo Button

What an absolutely stunning watch, the S6000. Just stunning, a work-of-art


----------



## watchcrank_tx

AlreadyLost said:


> I posted this earlier, but I'll post it again since it's very impressive what Casio has done with the S6000. This is an article talking about its design 究極のサファイアCMFモデル－青く輝く最新Manta「OCW-S6000」の魅力を大解剖
> 
> 
> View attachment 16196264


Machine translated to English by google:









究極のサファイアCMFモデル－青く輝く最新Manta「OCW-S6000」の魅力を大解剖


10月発売予定のOCEANUS（オシアナス）のプレミアムライン、Manta（マンタ）の最新モデル「OCW-S6000」。サファイアガラス技術の集大成ともいえる本モデルについて、コンセプトから精緻なディテールの解説まで、OCEANUSプロジェクトを代表する2人にたっぷりとお話を伺った。




news-mynavi-jp.translate.goog


----------



## CasioExplorer

Just read the translated article, thank you.
Fantastic watch.


----------



## Igorek

Stefan1986 said:


> im having a heavy internal debate about it..
> which one would you choose; ocw-s6000b-1ajf or ocw-s6000-1ajf ?


I want the ocw-s6000b-1ajf BUT with golden hands and blue indices so I will wait for more variations from Casio.


----------



## Peter_030

Interrupting the regular broadcast for a brief public service announcement 

On grey 2-piece quick-release suede


----------



## Peter_030

As it seems to be a bit of a slow day, I'll hijack the topic again for some pics.

On maroon 2-piece quick-release suede




























I indulged in a little strap shopping spree. Nothing expensive, just to see how different strap materials and colours would look. I'm not a great (watch) photographer but a shot of each in direct sunlight and the rest with indoor light give a pretty good idea of what it looks like. Thanks for allowing me space! Until next time


----------



## Cdbaksu

Peter_030 said:


> As it seems to be a bit of a slow day, I'll hijack the topic again for some pics.
> 
> On maroon 2-piece quick-release suede
> 
> View attachment 16197157
> 
> 
> View attachment 16197158
> 
> 
> View attachment 16197159
> 
> 
> I indulged in a little strap shopping spree. Nothing expensive, just to see how different strap materials and colours would look. I'm not a great (watch) photographer but a shot of each in direct sunlight and the rest with indoor light give a pretty good idea of what it looks like. Thanks for allowing me space! Until next time


Man you're changing those straps like underwear! 

I love the maroon, it looks great! Can you please share where you bought these from?

Thanks!


----------



## Peter_030

^ 

Both come from https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/ and are (still) on sale at the time of writing. While the name is perhaps a bit cheesy I sympathised with supporting a small family business and one look at Sofie sealed the deal 

I picked the grey one: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...oducts/classic-suede-gray?variant=42848836368 for a more modest or subdued look and the maroon one: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...s/classic-suede-maroon?variant=12383687704675 to project some more exuberance, to show off the watch by drawing attention to it.
FWIW, both colours look very good with blue.

Affordable suede isn't very easy to find and I hope these will serve me well.


----------



## Garbage Lalafell

S6000 looks phenomenal. Congrats to anyone who gets that gem.

Is sapphire glass bezel more durable than grade 2 titanium?


----------



## dgaddis

Garbage Lalafell said:


> S6000 looks phenomenal. Congrats to anyone who gets that gem.
> 
> Is sapphire glass bezel more durable than grade 2 titanium?


much more scratch resistant. But hit it hard enough it can shatter, something titanium will not do.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Undo Button said:


> What an absolutely stunning watch, the S6000. Just stunning, a work-of-art


Yes it is


----------



## eitherway

Cdbaksu said:


> Man you're changing those straps like underwear!
> 
> I love the maroon, it looks great! Can you please share where you bought these from?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't want to know how you came to know he changes underwear like his watch straps


----------



## Paul R

Ahhh the crystal is flat, interesting, yeah it makes sense to integrate with the bezel.

Fantastic video, thanks!



AlreadyLost said:


> Yes it is


----------



## AlreadyLost

Paul R said:


> Ahhh the crystal is flat, interesting, yeah it makes sense to integrate with the bezel.
> 
> Fantastic video, thanks!


Here's the article for more pics








あくまで【オシアナス OCW-S6000-1AJF】Arroganceであれ - 欲しいっ　中井脩ブログ


OCEANUS MANTA オシアナス マンタ OCW-S6000-1AJF 250,000円＋税 主なスペック ケース＆ストラップ材質：チタン ガラス材質：サファイア ケースサイズ：47.1 X 42.5mm 厚さ：8.7mm 重さ：86ｇ 駆動方式：ソーラー充電 電波修正 10気圧防水 スマートフォン連携機能 OCW-S6000-1AJF カシオのオシアナスのマンタシリーズから2021年10月に発売されましたこちらOCW-S6000-1AJFは一見、ブルーのサファイアベゼルが印象的なモデルです。 様々なブルー...




nakaishu.hatenablog.com





Black dlc








サファイア【オシアナス OCW-S6000B-1AJF】ベゼル - 欲しいっ　中井脩ブログ


OCEANUS MANTA オシアナス マンタ OCW-S6000B-1AJF 限定商品 280,000円＋税 主なスペック ケース＆ストラップ材質：チタン ブラックDLC加工 ガラス材質：サファイア ケースサイズ：47.1 X 42.5mm 厚さ：8.7mm 重さ：86ｇ 駆動方式：ソーラー充電 電波修正 10気圧防水 スマートフォン連携機能 OCW-S6000B-1AJF カシオのオシアナスから発売されたOCW-S6000B-1AJFは何と、ブルーの多面カットサファイアをベゼルにしてしまうという豪華かつ挑戦的な商品なのです。 サファイアベゼル...




nakaishu.hatenablog.com


----------



## docbrauni

...my S6000 arrived this minute. Some more Photos to come this evening...










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## caribiner23

Waiting for a train on a rainy Chicago morning.


----------



## AlreadyLost

docbrauni said:


> ...my S6000 arrived this minute. Some more Photos to come this evening...


Looking forward to more pics and first impressions. Did you use Sakura?


----------



## docbrauni

AlreadyLost said:


> Looking forward to more pics and first impressions. Did you use Sakura?


Yes, I ordered at Sakurawatches! "Decent" price and fast expedition...

Some more pics, a few of them with side-by-side comparison with OCW-G2000G...



























































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## CasioExplorer

Fantastic! Congratulations. My favorite Oceanus 💓


----------



## Igorek

Wow!  what a watch. Congratulations docbrauni.

S5000 and S6000 are one of the most beautiful watches I've seen.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Casio has produced a work of art. I wonder if we will see Limited Edition releases with different coloured sapphire bezels. An emerald green bezel would be amazing.


----------



## Undo Button

Congrats, me can only look in awe and made the S6000 my laptop wallpaper at the moment.


----------



## Igorek

AlreadyLost said:


> Casio has produced a work of art. I wonder if we will see Limited Edition releases with different coloured sapphire bezels. An emerald green bezel would be amazing.


I'm sure we will. Casio did release a limited green edition of s5000 and few others.


----------



## Peter_030

Congratulations on your S6000!

Deeply impressed, what a stunning watch!
Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures.


----------



## Verdict

Hi everyone. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the T200.

Can you guys help me confirm the colors of the model numbers because it's a very shiny dial and seems to have quite a lot of colors.

OCW-T200S-1AJF is the black one that comes with the bracelet. It's black with a hint of blue I think?

OCW-T200SLE-2AJR is blue on blue? Does it come with a bracelet? Can you buy the bracelet?

OCW-T200SCE-8AJR is grey with a hint of blue? Same story as above, does it come with a bracelet?

Also, can it receive radio signals in Australia?


----------



## TTV

Verdict said:


> Hi everyone. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the T200.
> 
> Can you guys help me confirm the colors of the model numbers because it's a very shiny dial and seems to have quite a lot of colors.
> 
> OCW-T200S-1AJF is the black one that comes with the bracelet. It's black with a hint of blue I think?
> 
> OCW-T200SLE-2AJR is blue on blue? Does it come with a bracelet? Can you buy the bracelet?
> 
> OCW-T200SCE-8AJR is grey with a hint of blue? Same story as above, does it come with a bracelet?
> 
> Also, can it receive radio signals in Australia?


T200SLE comes originally with blue and brown leather straps. Dial is blue and very easy to read. I changed MiLTAT bracelet to mine.


----------



## nyonya

Verdict said:


> Hi everyone. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the T200.
> 
> Can you guys help me confirm the colors of the model numbers because it's a very shiny dial and seems to have quite a lot of colors.
> 
> OCW-T200S-1AJF is the black one that comes with the bracelet. It's black with a hint of blue I think?
> 
> OCW-T200SLE-2AJR is blue on blue? Does it come with a bracelet? Can you buy the bracelet?
> 
> OCW-T200SCE-8AJR is grey with a hint of blue? Same story as above, does it come with a bracelet?
> 
> Also, can it receive radio signals in Australia?


I can only say that the 1AJF is not black - it is a gorgeous deep, deep blue. In low light yes it might look black. I have relatively poor radio reception in NYC but the bluetooth phone connection works great. A benefit I don't hear anyone mention is that when you travel, when your phone time zone changes automatically, the watch updates too. It's a fantastic travel watch.


----------



## Verdict

TTV said:


> T200SLE


Thanks. This looks light blue to me - is it just the light reflecting off of the translucent solar dial?



nyonya said:


> I can only say that the 1AJF is not black - it is a gorgeous deep, deep blue. In low light yes it might look black. I have relatively poor radio reception in NYC but the bluetooth phone connection works great. A benefit I don't hear anyone mention is that when you travel, when your phone time zone changes automatically, the watch updates too. It's a fantastic travel watch.


Thanks. I just looked up a video on YT for the 1AJF and I see what you're saying. I might just end up getting that one then because it also comes with the bracelet. But the 2AJR looks really nice too...

So basically you're saying that you don't use the atomic sync function because it syncs via bluetooth?


----------



## nyonya

Verdict said:


> Thanks. This looks light blue to me - is it just the light reflecting off of the translucent solar dial?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just looked up a video on YT for the 1AJF and I see what you're saying. I might just end up getting that one then because it also comes with the bracelet. But the 2AJR looks really nice too...
> 
> So basically you're saying that you don't use the atomic sync function because it syncs via bluetooth?


Yes that's right - I rely on the bluetooth time syncing.


----------



## Fullers1845

@Verdict: The 1ajf is deep blue. 










There is also a grey dial  https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/casio-oceanus-ocw-t200sce-8ajr-dark-gray-made-in-japan OCW-T200SCE-8AJR (no affiliation with seller). 

You won’t get MB6 signal in Aus, but Bluetooth sync with your phone will keep it up to date.


----------



## TTV

Verdict said:


> Thanks. This looks light blue to me - is it just the light reflecting off of the translucent solar dial?


Hi, to me it is slightly light blue, not deep but not light either. Here are some angle views of it 👍









































The red reclections are from my phone cover 🙂


----------



## Verdict

Thank you everyone for your help. It is such a gorgeous watch, but compared to the rest of the Oceanus line, which uses titanium, I'm somewhat disappointed that this one isn't as well.


----------



## Verdict

Anyway, I find that the T4000 kind of looks like the chrono version of the T200 to me.


----------



## Peter_030

Verdict said:


> Hi everyone. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the T200.
> 
> Can you guys help me confirm the colors of the model numbers because it's a very shiny dial and seems to have quite a lot of colors.
> 
> OCW-T200S-1AJF is the black one that comes with the bracelet. It's black with a hint of blue I think?
> 
> OCW-T200SLE-2AJR is blue on blue? Does it come with a bracelet? Can you buy the bracelet?
> 
> OCW-T200SCE-8AJR is grey with a hint of blue? Same story as above, does it come with a bracelet?
> 
> Also, can it receive radio signals in Australia?


Late to the party again 

Here's a link to the (Japanese-language) Oceanus model catalogue: コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO

Scroll down all the way to the section headed *3 Hands Models*
You'll see all 5 T200 models next to one another showing their true colours (top row of that section)

OCW-T200SCE-8AJR - grey (leather strap)
OCW-T200SB-1AJF - all black
OCW-T200SLE-2AJR - mid-blue (leather strap)
OCW-T200S-1AJF - deep blue
OCW-T200S-2AJF - light blue (link returns 404 page not found - possibly discontinued?)

Hope this helps!

My mid-blue on the Smoke Grey Cordura Fabric and Silicone Hybrid: https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/pr...ic-and-silicone-hybrid?variant=33067955716150


----------



## caribiner23

OCW-T200S-1AJF.


----------



## shez58

OCW-S6000S Limited


----------



## CasioExplorer

INSANE!

A pic found on the web:


----------



## Igorek

............


----------



## Peter_030

CasioExplorer said:


> INSANE!
> 
> A pic found on the web:
> 
> View attachment 16206438


Such images should be labelled NSFW


----------



## Time4Playnow

Peter_030 said:


> Such images should be labelled NSFW


NSFW = Not Safe for Wallet


----------



## Cdbaksu

It was sunny today so I took a stroll...


















Still can't get over how beautiful this little watch is!


----------



## awpark

Wish I could see the S6000 in person, I feel like it's one of those gotta see it to appreciate it kind of things.


----------



## Peter_030

awpark said:


> Wish I could see the S6000 in person, I feel like it's one of those gotta see it to appreciate it kind of things.


All I could find


----------



## Adventureman

New square Oceanus..!









OCW-T5000 - Classic Line - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO


機能美を上質に表現。シンプル＆ソリッドモデル。




oceanus.casio.jp


----------



## dgaddis

Those are pretty cool, but I'm not sure I think they're worth $1400(ish)


----------



## kubr1ck

G2000 soaking up some sun.


----------



## shez58

Limited vs Not limited S6000


----------



## Paul R

I'm not sure if it's been covered, what's the consensus on a source for a S5000APL strap? Hopelessly unobtainable, other than on an S5000APL?

I tried searching back a ways but didn't see anything on it and it doesn't look like tiktox or pacparts or anywhere else carries them or even mentions their sale.


----------



## Peter_030

Adventureman said:


> New square Oceanus..!


Not my cup of tea, I'm afraid. FWIW, that goes for _all_ square/rectangular watches (including Apple Watches)


----------



## Marconelly

Just noticed the other day that the Smart Access Crown feature on my OCW-S100 has stopped working in one direction. When I want to change time zone, it only works when I spin the crown counter-clockwise. Another poster had the same problem several months ago on his Edifice, and he said that soon after the problem started, the other direction of the crown spinning stopped working too, so now I expect this will happen on my watch also. So far though, I can still set any timezone I want, it just may take longer, as it needs to spin all the way back to select one time zone ahead of where I am for example.

Does anyone have any experience with this problem? Is it complicated or expensive to fix? The watch works perfectly otherwise, and I have really only used this smart crown feature very rarely - maybe a few times a year over the past few years. The watch has never been bumped into anything, and I've always been very careful with it - I really have no idea why this function broke all of a sudden.


----------



## Jasonwinter

I've had this same problem on a high end Protrek and also on a Gulfmaster. Both times repaired under warranty in Japan but it cost me postage as these were both JDM models. The Protrek I had to pay postage both ways. I wouldn't say I'm ham fisted in any way, my watches are always treated with care even if I do use them for their intended purpose. I've got my eye on an OCW-S100b but this makes me nervous.


----------



## caribiner23

Peter_030 said:


> Not my cup of tea, I'm afraid. FWIW, that goes for _all_ square/rectangular watches (including Apple Watches)


The first thing I thought was that Casio is trying to mimic the Apple Watch case with this one.

...or with the pushers, maybe even a G-Shock.

I have a few square/rectangular watches that look really nice, but this one misses the mark IMHO.


----------



## Fullers1845

^ Or the Tag Heuer Monaco. (Web pic.)


----------



## caribiner23

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Or the Tag Heuer Monaco. (Web pic.)


Wow, that is bang-on the same design! Looks to me like TAG did it better.


----------



## Chasy

Same fail happened to my T2600.

Disassembly showed that small gold-plated contact got bent out of shape.
Repair was not possible without spare part.

Weak part of Oceanus watches.





Marconelly said:


> Just noticed the other day that the Smart Access Crown feature on my OCW-S100 has stopped working in one direction. ....


----------



## Chasy

Blue lume on S6000 makes me worried. Human eye is not as sensitive to blue and red.

The brightest and longest-lasting lume is regular cyan color.

Do the new Oceanuse watches have worse lume glow?


----------



## Paul R

If you mean cyan like the S100, I can't tell the difference in lume between the S100 and S5000 as far as visibility or lasting effect.


----------



## Igorek

shez58 said:


> Limited vs Not limited S6000


Wait a minute. One of this versions are not on Casio.jp Where it comes from?


----------



## Chasy

Paul R said:


> If you mean cyan like the S100, I can't tell the difference in lume between the S100 and S5000 as far as visibility or lasting effect.


S6000
not S5000


----------



## dgaddis

Igorek said:


> Wait a minute. One of this versions are not on Casio.jp Where it comes from?











コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO


[Elegance and Technology] 革新的技術と洗練のデザインが生み出す機能美。「オシアナス」




oceanus.casio.jp


----------



## Marconelly

Jasonwinter said:


> I've had this same problem on a high end Protrek and also on a Gulfmaster. Both times repaired under warranty in Japan but it cost me postage as these were both JDM models. The Protrek I had to pay postage both ways. I wouldn't say I'm ham fisted in any way, my watches are always treated with care even if I do use them for their intended purpose. I've got my eye on an OCW-S100b but this makes me nervous.





Chasy said:


> Same fail happened to my T2600.
> 
> Disassembly showed that small gold-plated contact got bent out of shape.
> Repair was not possible without spare part.
> 
> Weak part of Oceanus watches.


Thank you both. That's bad news, as the watch is around 5 years old, and I'm sure it's no longer under warranty. I wouldn't even know how to go about fixing it, as it's a JDM watch. I guess for now I won't do anything since it still can be fully used, and I'll just try to not spin the crown anymore. I can't stress enough how careful I was using this watch, and how seldom I was spinning the crown. Just really odd that it would fail so easily out of nowhere.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Marconelly said:


> I wouldn't even know how to go about fixing it, as it's a JDM watch


The reason why I've not bought an Oceanus yet although I really love this line (I would already have placed an order on that exquisite S6000...). Hope they start making them available everywhere soon 🙏


----------



## shez58

Love mine S4000D so hard, that not planning to buy any other Oceanus from Manta series.


----------



## AlreadyLost

This arrived today










First impressions: this thing is gorgeous. Casio wasn't mucking around when they designed this watch. This thing is a beast and the quality is on par with my MR-G. It wears smaller than the dimensions suggest, and only slightly larger than the MRG-B1000B-1A.

But as you can see in the pic, I've already changed the supplied rubber strap. I initially avoided the titanium bracelet for the issues pointed out in this review: 



 and thought the rubber strap would be fine based on this review: 



 Unfortunately, the problem is not with the strap, it's with the clasp. You can cut the strap down to size, but the clasp is too damn thick. It's by far the thickest clasp I've ever seen, and doesn't seem to be designed for comfort. Casio has built and designed a great dive watch, but both the titanium bracelet and the rubber strap are not great for everyday wear. Which may explain the heavily discounted price.

I picked this up brand-new for under 90,000 JPY. As soon I opened the box and I had the watch in my hand, I was impressed at how nice this watch was for the price. But after realizing that I would have to change the strap (or at least the clasp, if I can find another clasp that will work with the supplied strap), the initial awe died down. It's now on a generic rubber strap and it's very comfortable. It's still a great watch and wears smaller than its dimensions suggest. If you are a Casio fan, and you don't mind changing the strap, for the price of a MT-G you are getting MR-G quality.


----------



## CasioExplorer

AlreadyLost said:


> for the price of a MT-G you are getting MR-G quality.


That's the impression I had. It's in my top 3 with the S6000 and the T200.

The clasp must really be horrible if you felt the need to change the premium strap for this errr "not so good looking" generic one 😉


----------



## CasioExplorer

On a side note: is there any Oceanus with an Alarm ?


----------



## pl_gristle

CasioExplorer said:


> is there any Oceanus with an Alarm ?


OCW500, 510, 520, OCW300, OCW-T400, OCW-T410, all ana-dig's so far. Maybe a few more, these are my favorite models (not the 400's though-don't care for the aesthetics). My 500/510 models are in regular circulation. Had low expectations for the 300, but now it's near top of my list. FWIW, I place function and legibility over form-The 500/510 models LCD display's are getting harder to read.


----------



## AlreadyLost

CasioExplorer said:


> That's the impression I had. It's in my top 3 with the S6000 and the T200.
> 
> The clasp must really be horrible if you felt the need to change the premium strap for this errr "not so good looking" generic one 😉


It's unfortunately too thick (approx. 12mm). The supplied rubber strap and the titanium clasp are fantastic quality, but the design must be exclusively for diving. Most owners seem to swap out the strap - and the cited reason is that their wrists are too small for this strap. IMO the issue is the thickness of the clasp. I have slightly larger than average wrists, and have no problem sizing the strap. But when you add a 12mm thick clasp to a 16mm thick watch, the proportions are absurd.

Edit: to continue my rant. It perplexes me that there are brilliantly designed watches built to extremely high standard of quality by Casio, Citizen, and Grand Seiko, yet they all share poorly (in regards to the usability) designed clasps. The same problem, to a lesser extent, extends to my MR-G. It only has two micro-adjust holes. Why? Or the Citizen Chronomasters and Grand Seiko which have none.


----------



## ewewew

CasioExplorer said:


> On a side note: is there any Oceanus with an Alarm ?


The OCW-P600TD-1AJF Cachalot has an alarm, but it is an older model.


----------



## Chasy

Marconelly said:


> Thank you both. That's bad news, as the watch is around 5 years old, and I'm sure it's no longer under warranty. I wouldn't even know how to go about fixing it, as it's a JDM watch. I guess for now I won't do anything since it still can be fully used, and I'll just try to not spin the crown anymore. I can't stress enough how careful I was using this watch, and how seldom I was spinning the crown. Just really odd that it would fail so easily out of nowhere.


The bluetooth versions are failsafe in this regard. Even if crown fails, one can change settings.


----------



## Paul R

Chasy said:


> S6000
> not S5000


Yes, which I believe had the same lume.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

Paul R said:


> Yes, which I believe had the same lume.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Facts would be better. It would be good if someone could confirm or refute.


----------



## Paul R

Chasy said:


> Facts would be better. It would be good if someone could confirm or refute.


Would be good if you could confirm or refute that greenish blue was significantly less visible that blueish green.

See how that works?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasy

Paul R said:


> Would be good if you could confirm or refute that greenish blue was significantly less visible that blueish green.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You miss the point. But that's OK. The topic is indeed difficult.


----------



## dgaddis

AlreadyLost said:


> It's unfortunately too thick (approx. 12mm). The supplied rubber strap and the titanium clasp are fantastic quality, but the design must be exclusively for diving. Most owners seem to swap out the strap - and the cited reason is that their wrists are too small for this strap. IMO the issue is the thickness of the clasp. I have slightly larger than average wrists, and have no problem sizing the strap. But when you add a 12mm thick clasp to a 16mm thick watch, the proportions are absurd.
> 
> Edit: to continue my rant. It perplexes me that there are brilliantly designed watches built to extremely high standard of quality by Casio, Citizen, and Grand Seiko, yet they all share poorly (in regards to the usability) designed clasps. The same problem, to a lesser extent, extends to my MR-G. It only has two micro-adjust holes. Why? Or the Citizen Chronomasters and Grand Seiko which have none.


The best clasp on the market is made by Citizen and is rarely used, for reasons I can’t wrap my head around. Look up the PMD56-2952. The clasp is a quick adjust, it’s thin, and you can tighten it without using any buttons and a dedicated set of buttons are used to loosen it - dedicated in that they are only for adjusting the clasp, not opening it. You can tighten or loosen the clasp while wearing the watch and not opening or even risking opening the clasp.


----------



## shez58

OCW-P1000 also has alarm


----------



## Paul R

Yeah I like the quick adjust on the S5000 enough that I was convinced to wear the bracelet with a little less slack that I typically do.


----------



## TTV

Sakura has OCW-T5000 already listed:








Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000-1AJF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000-1AJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com













Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000CL-1AJF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000CL-1AJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





Full titanium version will be mine 😍


----------



## Paul R

Chasy said:


> You miss the point. But that's OK. The topic is indeed difficult.


No I understand trolling


----------



## cjokini

This will be the first time I go through a time change with my T200 (dst ending). Do I need to do anything, or will it adjust automatically to the new time? I do not have it connected to the app - it does the nightly Multiband atomic clock connection.


----------



## TTV

cjokini said:


> This will be the first time I go through a time change with my T200 (dst ending). Do I need to do anything, or will it adjust automatically to the new time? I do not have it connected to the app - it does the nightly Multiband atomic clock connection.


My T200 changed the time automatically during night. I suppose yours will behave similarly 🙂


----------



## Barn0081

Igorek said:


> Wait a minute. One of this versions are not on Casio.jp Where it comes from?


Casio Casio very rarely list the limited S *S - *AJR models on the Oceanus website.


----------



## cousswrc

TTV said:


> Sakura has OCW-T5000 already listed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000-1AJF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000-1AJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000CL-1AJF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Oceanus Classic Line OCW-T5000CL-1AJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full titanium version will be mine 😍


Square Oceanus is AWESOME!


----------



## A.G.

The Oceanus is back in the US. I don't know if this is news or not.








OCEANUS | CASIO


The Official OCEANUS Site. Sophisticated, slim watches from the leader in accurate timepieces, Casio Oceanus premium watches are designed using precision engineering providing a combination of technology and style.




www.casio.com


----------



## Fullers1845

cjokini said:


> This will be the first time I go through a time change with my T200 (dst ending). Do I need to do anything, or will it adjust automatically to the new time? I do not have it connected to the app - it does the nightly Multiband atomic clock connection.


Initial setup and then forget. Your T200 and the atomic clock will take care of everything. I’m debating whether to set my alarm so I can wake up and watch the hands move…  Because it is so awesome. And I am nerdy like that.


----------



## caribiner23

Fullers1845 said:


> Initial setup and then forget. Your T200 and the atomic clock will take care of everything. I’m debating whether to set my alarm so I can wake up and watch the hands move…  _Because it is so awesome. And I am nerdy like that._


You aren't the only one.


----------



## caribiner23

Good morning!


----------



## cjokini

Yes, woke up Sunday morning, and my T200 had the correct new time. I had wanted to stay up and watch it move, but I was trying to go to bed reasonably early, so the time change wouldn't mess with me too much!


----------



## Fullers1845

Woke up at 01:55 Sunday morning according to my Garmin Instinct. My two Casios (T200 and GE-5000) had already synced with MB6 at 0:04, so I guess they updated for DST then. Got to watch the Garmin turn over to 02:00 then immediately jump back to 01:00.


----------



## dgaddis

Fullers1845 said:


> Got to watch the Garmin turn over to 02:00 then immediately jump back to 01:00.


Nurses and other folks working the night shift love seeing that LOL.


----------



## RetroEffect

Fresh from Japan! After spending more than a year hunting down an OCW-S4000S I decided to jump on this S6000S as soon as a saw it. The sapphire bezel is completely insane - so many refractions and reflections along with that stunning gradient blue mirror dial.


----------



## Igorek

RetroEffect said:


> Fresh from Japan! After spending more than a year hunting down an OCW-S4000S I decided to jump on this S6000S as soon as a saw it. The sapphire bezel is completely insane - so many refractions and reflections along with that stunning gradient blue mirror dial.
> 
> View attachment 16228082


 What model number is that?


----------



## RetroEffect

Igorek said:


> What model number is that?


OCW-S6000S - just released on Oct 30 I believe and is limited to 200 pieces. It has twice the amount of facets on the sapphire bezel as the non-limited OCW-S6000 models (48 facets vs 24), blue ion-plated titanium case and bracelet and gold-colored hands and accents. Here's a shot in direct light outside:


----------



## Igorek

Why I can't find it on internet? Where did you get it from?


----------



## RetroEffect

Igorek said:


> Why I can't find it on internet? Where did you get it from?


@shez58 first shared about it a couple of pages back in this thread: The Official Casio Oceanus Thread I tried a number of dealers in Japan but the only one that could source it for me was Ippo.


----------



## Igorek

Ouch over $4K I think have to pass on that. Weird that it's not posted on Casio.jp website.


----------



## Peter_030

Mindblowing!
In case someone has the urge: Casio (カシオ) 卡西欧 Casio (カシオ) CASIO OCEANUS OCW-S6000S-2AJR... for $4,143 for sale from a Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Cdbaksu

When the light catches it just so...


----------



## Stefan1986

Hello everyone, first of a small thank you; in my interest for watches i came across Oceanus and learned more about it using this thread of info  it made me decide to spend the money on a ocw-t200s-2ajf from japan. And i am extremely happy with it! It is simply beautiful and it really captures the attention to detail. Which is exactly which i was reading all the time, so i guess its getting a bit cliché im saying the same? Well, in that case im sorry for not being very original, but man am i happy with this beauty


----------



## Peter_030

Stefan1986 said:


> spend the money on a ocw-t200s-2ajf from japan


Wise decision! Congratulations on your purchase!
Great images. Is that the light blue model?


----------



## TTV

Stefan1986 said:


> Hello everyone, first of a small thank you; in my interest for watches i came across Oceanus and learned more about it using this thread of info  it made me decide to spend the money on a ocw-t200s-2ajf from japan. And i am extremely happy with it! It is simply beautiful and it really captures the attention to detail. Which is exactly which i was reading all the time, so i guess its getting a bit cliché im saying the same? Well, in that case im sorry for not being very original, but man am i happy with this beauty
> View attachment 16231781
> 
> View attachment 16231780
> 
> View attachment 16231779


Congrats @Stefan1986 , really nice OCW 😍


----------



## Jim Hine

Stefan1986 said:


> Hello everyone, first of a small thank you; in my interest for watches i came across Oceanus and learned more about it using this thread of info  it made me decide to spend the money on a ocw-t200s-2ajf from japan. And i am extremely happy with it! It is simply beautiful and it really captures the attention to detail. Which is exactly which i was reading all the time, so i guess its getting a bit cliché im saying the same? Well, in that case im sorry for not being very original, but man am i happy with this beauty
> View attachment 16231781
> 
> View attachment 16231780
> 
> View attachment 16231779


Digging the light tan strap combo with the light blue dial. 

Curious if the Oceanus owners here add screen protectors to your sapphire crystals. I put them on my sapphire ProTrek and titanium Citizen (+ my squares & Garmin). Since they’re AR they don’t affect viewing (or solar charging from what I can tell). Easy to find pre-cut sizes for every watch on AMZN so they’re a no-brainer to replace after multiple hits. When I get my first Manta Oceanus I’ll want to wear it most of the week and if the screen protector is invisible so the dial and chapter rings pop  it will give me some piece of mind.


----------



## Stefan1986

Peter_030 said:


> Wise decision! Congratulations on your purchase!
> Great images. Is that the light blue model?


Yes sir, it is the lightest of them.
i had doubt about the other color options but now seeing it in real life i am very glad i did choose this one.

Thank you for the kind comments


----------



## Fullers1845

^A beautiful watch in every color. Congratulations, @Stefan1986. Enjoy your Oshi in the best of health!


----------



## Marconelly

Chasy said:


> The bluetooth versions are failsafe in this regard. Even if crown fails, one can change settings.


If they would make a modernized S100 with bluetooth or anything else, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. S100 case shape with T200 indices would be a perfect watch for me.


----------



## pl_gristle

Jim Hine said:


> Curious if the Oceanus owners here add screen protectors to your sapphire crystalsme


Never for me, the sapphire crystals are extremely durable and rarely scratch. Crystal cover my detract from the watches beauty.


----------



## dgaddis

Marconelly said:


> If they would make a modernized S100 with bluetooth or anything else, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. S100 case shape with T200 indices would be a perfect watch for me.


Yeah I think the T200 dial, hands, and markers in an S100 case would be compelling.

Check out the new, and considerably more expensive, Seiko Astron SSJ003. It's not the same, it's a Seiko, it's stainless steel, and GPS not radio/bluetooth. The only reason I bring it up is that it's S100 size (Astron vs S100 :: 39.0 vs 39.7, 45.7 vs 45.4, 11.3 vs 10.5) and a T200 like dial and indices. Plus a ceramic bezel and great quick adjust clasp.


----------



## Tltuae

That Astro is cool af, but the price man 🥲


----------



## JoakoCAB

dgaddis said:


> Yeah I think the T200 dial, hands, and markers in an S100 case would be compelling.
> 
> Check out the new, and considerably more expensive, Seiko Astron SSJ003. It's not the same, it's a Seiko, it's stainless steel, and GPS not radio/bluetooth. The only reason I bring it up is that it's S100 size (Astron vs S100 :: 39.0 vs 39.7, 45.7 vs 45.4, 11.3 vs 10.5) and a T200 like dial and indices. Plus a ceramic bezel and great quick adjust clasp.


Do you think is worth it in comparison with the Oceanus line?


----------



## dgaddis

JoakoCAB said:


> Do you think is worth it in comparison with the Oceanus line?


It would be hard to argue that the Astron is worth the extra coin over an entry level Oceanus (S100 or T200) - but what is really? Dollar for dollar there’s nothing better IMO.

But. The Astron does have a legacy that Oceanus doesn’t (if you care about that sort of thing) - the first Astron was the first quartz watch. When the name was brought back in 2012 it was for the first solar powered GPS watch. And no one has a GPS watch like this, none are this small or simple. Comparing the GPS Oceanus G2000, the Oceanus is 46mm vs 39mm on the Astron, and the Oceanus is over 2mm thicker, and it’s a couple hundred dollars more expensive than the Astron.

Oceanus watches are made in the same factory as Grand Seiko, so are the Astrons. Citizen has some less expensive GPS watches but the finishing isn’t on par and they’re big like other GPS watches.


----------



## Snyde

dgaddis said:


> It would be hard to argue that the Astron is worth the extra coin over an entry level Oceanus (S100 or T200) - but what is really? Dollar for dollar there’s nothing better IMO.
> 
> But. The Astron does have a legacy that Oceanus doesn’t (if you care about that sort of thing) - the first Astron was the first quartz watch. When the name was brought back in 2012 it was for the first solar powered GPS watch. And no one has a GPS watch like this, none are this small or simple. Comparing the GPS Oceanus G2000, the Oceanus is 46mm vs 39mm on the Astron, and the Oceanus is over 2mm thicker, and it’s a couple hundred dollars more expensive than the Astron.
> 
> Oceanus watches are made in the same factory as Grand Seiko, so are the Astrons. Citizen has some less expensive GPS watches but the finishing isn’t on par and they’re big like other GPS watches.


Oceanus is a Casio product. Why do you say they’re made in a Seiko facility ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Snyde said:


> Oceanus is a Casio product. Why do you say they’re made in a Seiko facility ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forget all the details, but I had the same exact thought, but elsewhere (in this thread I believe) I was convinced. Just the cases are made in that factory, and finished there. But assembly of the watch is done at Casios factory.


----------



## Marconelly

That Astron is very nice, and it is really compact for a GPS watch. There's also a variant in black: SSJ005 | Astron | Seiko Watch Corporation
Only thing is, at the price range I'd start to be tempted by paying some more and going for Grand Seiko SBGV225 or SBGX261, which while they have no GPS, I really love their design.


Snyde said:


> Oceanus is a Casio product. Why do you say they’re made in a Seiko facility ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, that is correct. Oceanus watches are maybe not completely built, but cases are built and finished at the same factories that Grand Seiko watches are: Visiting Grand Seiko case Manufacture


> Now, the company has 3 activities
> 1 ( watch cases for seiko, grand Seiko, Casio MR-G and Ocean, Credor,...)
> 2 (surface treatment , IP plating, wet plating for cheap plastic casio turning them in chrome like, DLC, anodized ...)
> 3. (Making robitics and medical equipments)


----------



## Snyde

dgaddis said:


> I forget all the details, but I had the same exact thought, but elsewhere (in this thread I believe) I was convinced. Just the cases are made in that factory, and finished there. But assembly of the watch is done at Casios factory.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shez58

I found that Citizen's Attesa GPS Titanium watches finished better than Seiko's Astron and much better than Oceanus.

Btw, Topper now selling some Oceanus in the US. 








Watches


A family-owned store and authorized dealer of luxury watch brands such as OMEGA, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Zenith, Oris, Zodiac, Seiko and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry from designer brands including Tacori, Marco Bicego...




topperjewelers.com


----------



## Fullers1845

dgaddis said:


>


That Astron dial is beautiful and indeed similar to the T200. However, in my opinion the case finish on the Oceanus is in much finer detail than the chunky Astron.










I will also say that I feel the same about the S6000. The sapphire bezel is phenomenal, but the case work is “meh”.


----------



## AlreadyLost

shez58 said:


> I found that Citizen's Attesa GPS Titanium watches finished better than Seiko's Astron and much better than Oceanus.
> 
> Btw, Topper now selling some Oceanus in the US.


I like Casio watches, but in my experience Citizen's higher-end models have better finishing than Casio's higher-end models.


----------



## AEmgee

Marconelly said:


> Thank you both. That's bad news, as the watch is around 5 years old, and I'm sure it's no longer under warranty. I wouldn't even know how to go about fixing it, as it's a JDM watch. I guess for now I won't do anything since it still can be fully used, and I'll just try to not spin the crown anymore. I can't stress enough how careful I was using this watch, and how seldom I was spinning the crown. Just really odd that it would fail so easily out of nowhere.


I had the same problem with my OCW-S3000 after about 3 years of use. I am still wearing it now because it otherwise works (has the correct time) but as you said, I can't really do anything with the crown. I posted about this issue here:
Oceanus OCW-S3000-1AJF Dial Problem. I see you are from Canada so see my comments about what I learned about repair options in Canada, California, and Japan.

Again, I love Oceanus watches but did we just get unlucky and get duds? That's 3 documented failures amongst overseas purchasers, which one would expect to be a tiny sample size compared to purchasers from the domestic Japanese market.


----------



## pwjp2011

AEmgee said:


> I had the same problem with my OCW-S3000 after about 3 years of use. I am still wearing it now because it otherwise works (has the correct time) but as you said, I can't really do anything with the crown. I posted about this issue here:
> Oceanus OCW-S3000-1AJF Dial Problem. I see you are from Canada so see my comments about what I learned about repair options in Canada, California, and Japan.
> 
> Again, I love Oceanus watches but did we just get unlucky and get duds? That's 3 documented failures amongst overseas purchasers, which one would expect to be a tiny sample size compared to purchasers from the domestic Japanese market.


This is quite disappointing to read. I have been eyeing an Oceanus for years. 

I have hesitated buying it because its not a $99 watch and if there some kind of problem, you could be cooked. Tons of them have been sold outside of Japan and this is the first time I am reading about problems with the crown. Basically what I am reading is if something goes wrong the whole movement needs to be replaced.


----------



## DSX

pwjp2011 said:


> This is quite disappointing to read. I have been eyeing an Oceanus for years.
> 
> I have hesitated buying it because its not a $99 watch and if there some kind of problem, you could be cooked. Tons of them have been sold outside of Japan and this is the first time I am reading about problems with the crown. Basically what I am reading is if something goes wrong the whole movement needs to be replaced.


I don't see it really as a problem for me. I've paired my watch with my phone and won't be using my crown anymore even though it is fully functional. That way i will only need to use the crown in very rare situations. I also have a spare phone with the Oceanus app installed for future security (if the app would ever disappear from the store).

Also i would assume the handful of cases mentioned here were caused by QC issues. If it actually is a design failure i would expect tons more reports on this. The crown rarily needs to be operated on an Oceanus so imo failure after 3 years of rarily using the crown indicates a part in the watch that was already crappy from the factory and that doesn't necessarily represent the quality of the same part in other watches.

But either way it is definitely something to consider if your preferred Oceanus does not have bluetooth.


----------



## pwjp2011

DSX said:


> I don't see it really as a problem for me. I've paired my watch with my phone and won't be using my crown anymore even though it is fully functional. That way i will only need to use the crown in very rare situations. I also have a spare phone with the Oceanus app installed for future security (if the app would ever disappear from the store).
> 
> Also i would assume the handful of cases mentioned here were caused by QC issues. If it actually is a design failure i would expect tons more reports on this. The crown rarily needs to be operated on an Oceanus so imo failure after 3 years of rarily using the crown indicates a part in the watch that was already crappy from the factory and that doesn't necessarily represent the quality of the same part in other watches.
> 
> But either way it is definitely something to consider if your preferred Oceanus does not have bluetooth.


Your points are well taken. I have been looking at an S100 for a long time, it does not have bluetooth. In all likelihood there would probably not be a problem. I don't remember ever having a problem with a Casio other than the watch needing a new battery  . Quartz watches in general are crazy reliable even the cheap ones.


----------



## DSX

pwjp2011 said:


> Your points are well taken. I have been looking at an S100 for a long time, it does not have bluetooth. In all likelihood there would probably not be a problem. I don't remember ever having a problem with a Casio other than the watch needing a new battery  . Quartz watches in general are crazy reliable even the cheap ones.


I don't think so either. You never even have to touch the crown unless you are taking it with you while travelling to other timezones.


----------



## pwjp2011

DSX said:


> I don't think so either. You never even have to touch the crown unless you are taking it with you while travelling to other timezones.


And that almost never happens since the Covid19 . 

Even before when I traveled I always brought one of my beater watches which is a G-Shock. I won't be super upset if it gets broken/lost/stolen.


----------



## AEmgee

DSX said:


> I don't think so either. You never even have to touch the crown unless you are taking it with you while travelling to other timezones.


Pre-COVID I did travel and change time zones about 3-4 times per year (and back to my home time zone), so that might have led to my watch's early demise. It's still very unexpected and disappointing that an Oceanus watch would fail with that kind of infrequent crown use. Unfortunately the OCW-S3000 was released before Bluetooth was available on Oceanus watches, so I am forever stuck in my current time zone (and I guess I should be grateful that I was able to change it back to my own time zone before it completely fails on me?).


----------



## Fullers1845

^ Sorry about your bum crown. This has caused me to wonder if syncing with MB6 updates the hour hand or just the minute/seconds hand? 

In other words, if you travel to another time zone in range of an atomic time signal (or install one of the apps on your phone that simulates it) will your watch adjust to correct time? 

Or must the home time be set for it to sync properly? (This is what is suspect to be the case.)


----------



## steellll

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Sorry about your bum crown. This has caused me to wonder if syncing with MB6 updates the hour hand or just the minute/seconds hand?
> 
> In other words, if you travel to another time zone in range of an atomic time signal (or install one of the apps on your phone that simulates it) will your watch adjust to correct time?
> 
> Or must the home time be set for it to sync properly? (This is what is suspect to be the case.)


I recently picked up a OCW-P2000 here on the forum. Love everything about it - looks, features, functions, build quality - I'm still figuring everything out but I know it syncs with the atomic tower every night - it also syncs with my iphone via bluetooth a number of times a day. I really like the app as it's fun to poke around all the stuff in there. I live in Houston and Monday - Tues this week I flew over to Orlando for meetings. As soon as the plane landed in Orlando I noticed a notification on my phone from at Oceanus app and the time zone changed to east coast time without me doing anything (very cool). When I flew home it did the same thing - automatically changed the time. Very impressive the amount of tech in this watch - again, I love it!!


----------



## Tiribos

steellll said:


> I recently picked up a OCW-P2000 here on the forum. Love everything about it - looks, features, functions, build quality - I'm still figuring everything out but I know it syncs with the atomic tower every night - it also syncs with my iphone via bluetooth a number of times a day. I really like the app as it's fun to poke around all the stuff in there. I live in Houston and Monday - Tues this week I flew over to Orlando for meetings. As soon as the plane landed in Orlando I noticed a notification on my phone from at Oceanus app and the time zone changed to east coast time without me doing anything (very cool). When I flew home it did the same thing - automatically changed the time. Very impressive the amount of tech in this watch - again, I love it!!


Nice.. Was the application open or was it authorized to work in the background ?


----------



## shez58

From my experience, you don’t need to open app, it will try sync with my iPhone 4-6 time a day. 
Application also can get a notification from system when your time zone changes with your geolocation in background.


----------



## Paul R

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Sorry about your bum crown. This has caused me to wonder if syncing with MB6 updates the hour hand or just the minute/seconds hand?
> 
> In other words, if you travel to another time zone in range of an atomic time signal (or install one of the apps on your phone that simulates it) will your watch adjust to correct time?
> 
> Or must the home time be set for it to sync properly? (This is what is suspect to be the case.)


The signal gives it universal coordinated time, the user tells the watch what time zone it's in. The WWVB time code is in UTC and has info for the date and full time. If the watch is set to the wrong date, hour, and minute, it will correct them all. It doesn't need to be set to the correct time zone to sync but it will be simply be the time for whatever time zone it IS set to.

As a side note, adjusting the time zone disables daylight savings time if it's set to auto, so switching time zones during daylight savings can cause the time to unexpectedly be an hour off.


----------



## steellll

Tiribos said:


> Nice.. Was the application open or was it authorized to work in the background ?


application was not open - i guess it runs in the background but again, I'm still figuring things out


----------



## Fullers1845

Paul R said:


> The signal gives it universal coordinated time, the user tells the watch what time zone it's in. The WWVB time code is in UTC and has info for the date and full time. If the watch is set to the wrong date, hour, and minute, it will correct them all. It doesn't need to be set to the correct time zone to sync but it will be simply be the time for whatever time zone it IS set to.
> 
> As a side note, adjusting the time zone disables daylight savings time if it's set to auto, so switching time zones during daylight savings can cause the time to unexpectedly be an hour off.


That’s what I thought. I also have experienced that DST discrepancy you noted. I think I posted about it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Paul R

Interesting, iooMobile has stocked the OCW-S6000B-1AJF. Depending on you local tax, duty, and shipping, this may be one of the lower prices available "net-from-you" as the saying goes.

I got my S5000AP from them and the service was great and it was actually brand new, not a display and was the best deal I could find, all costs considered.


----------



## Chasy

Paul R said:


> Interesting, iooMobile has stocked the OCW-S6000B-1AJF. Depending on you local tax, duty, and shipping, this may be one of the lower prices available "net-from-you" as the saying goes.
> 
> I got my S5000AP from them and the service was great and it was actually brand new, not a display and was the best deal I could find, all costs considered.


Sakura has these much cheaper.

Besides, reviews of this web store are not stellar:
"Order arrived many weeks after ordering"
"Item never shipped, now it doesn't exist"


----------



## Paul R

Chasy said:


> Sakura has these much cheaper.
> 
> Besides, reviews of this web store are not stellar:
> "Order arrived many weeks after ordering"
> "Item never shipped, now it doesn't exist"


Wow yeah they do!

I wonder why there's so much difference in the competitiveness of their prices from model to model?


----------



## CasioExplorer

An interesting doc was posted by @Mr.Jones82 in another thread (about future MR-G square) but I thought this might be of interest to you guys.

According to this recent doc, the Oceanus line sales are led by... the OCW-P2000 Cachalot!

NB: the whole document is about Casio results worldwide, not in a specific region (although there is a high level bar chart about that and some comments here and there), so for all we know the demand may be driven mostly by Japan. Can't tell.










This really surprised me since I thought the model was a bit of a failure and I saw its upcoming discontinuation as an additionnal proof of that.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CasioExplorer said:


> ...so for all we know the demand may be driven mostly by Japan.


I think Oceanus is JDM only unless that has changed.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Indeed!
One is left to wonder how substantial are the sales through online retailers like Sakura, Seiya etc.


----------



## dgaddis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I think Oceanus is JDM only unless that has changed.


Oceanus is coming to the US! At least some models are, they're available to purchase on the Casio USA website :: Oceanus, Analog, Digital, Watches | Casio USA


----------



## AlreadyLost

CasioExplorer said:


> An interesting doc was posted by @Mr.Jones82 in another thread (about future MR-G square) but I thought this might be of interest to you guys.
> 
> According to this recent doc, the Oceanus line sales are led by... the OCW-P2000 Cachalot!
> 
> NB: the whole document is about Casio results worldwide, not in a specific region (although there is a high level bar chart about that and some comments here and there), so for all we know the demand may be driven mostly by Japan. Can't tell.
> 
> This really surprised me since I thought the model was a bit of a failure and I saw its upcoming discontinuation as an additional proof of that.


This is actually very surprising. Based off the discounts available for this model, it wouldn't be rash to assume that this is the least popular model in the Oceanus line-up. In fact, when I purchased mine not too long ago, I was under the impression that JDM retailers were clearing these models out due to their poor sales performance. It may very well be that the current Cachalot will be replaced by a newer model next year, which I am hopeful for - given that this is a very nice and seemingly underrated watch (albeit with a poorly designed clasp for everyday wear).

Edit: although the additional sales may be as a result of the discounted price. When I was reading reviews (using Google translate), a common theme was that most buyers had been swayed by the significant discounts on offer. The Cachalot may very well be the best selling Oceanus model simply due to its discounted price.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new review of the T-200.


----------



## Miklos86

AlreadyLost said:


> This is actually very surprising. Based off the discounts available for this model, it wouldn't be rash to assume that this is the least popular model in the Oceanus line-up. In fact, when I purchased mine not too long ago, I was under the impression that JDM retailers were clearing these models out due to their poor sales performance. It may very well be that the current Cachalot will be replaced by a newer model next year, which I am hopeful for - given that this is a very nice and seemingly underrated watch (albeit with a poorly designed clasp for everyday wear).
> 
> Edit: although the additional sales may be as a result of the discounted price. When I was reading reviews (using Google translate), a common theme was that most buyers had been swayed by the significant discounts on offer. The Cachalot may very well be the best selling Oceanus model simply due to its discounted price.


I also hope it will be replaced by a newer model, hopefully one that is a tad smaller/thinner. I really dig its looks and features, but feel the size to be prohibitively big.


----------



## eurorapp

CasioExplorer said:


> An interesting doc was posted by @Mr.Jones82 in another thread (about future MR-G square) but I thought this might be of interest to you guys.
> 
> According to this recent doc, the Oceanus line sales are led by... the OCW-P2000 Cachalot!
> 
> NB: the whole document is about Casio results worldwide, not in a specific region (although there is a high level bar chart about that and some comments here and there), so for all we know the demand may be driven mostly by Japan. Can't tell.
> 
> View attachment 16255445
> 
> 
> This really surprised me since I thought the model was a bit of a failure and I saw its upcoming discontinuation as an additionnal proof of that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16255449


This is very interesting. May i ask where i can find this Doc or is it only internal?


----------



## siomon

My first Oceanus arrived yesterday


----------



## Cdbaksu

After about a good month of wearing the Colareb Venezia yellow/mustard leather strap with my T200, I'm completely disappointed. It's so uncomfortable to wear I can't take it anymore. Must be the worst strap I've ever worn when it comes to comfort. Even though I love the color, I've decided to swap back to the original ones the watch came with, and it's a night and day difference in wearing.



















So it looks like I'm on the hunt for a yellow/mustard COMFORTABLE leather strap, again


----------



## Paul R

> >EDIT - It was the DST Enable setting in the WWVB Emulator app<<


Hey guys, I've got something to run past y'all. I bought a OCW-M800 used and I love most everything about it (lots of cool things about this module and model but that's for another post) but I'm running into an odd issue with it wanting to display in DST.

I've got it to receive a calibration and it shows as successful for the last calibration but it's showing DST time. I've got the Home City set to LAX and I've got the DST mode for LAX set to Auto. But it still wants to display DST time an hour ahead of true local time. I've checked that it's also received the correct date and doesn't think it's October or something, and regardless having received a calibration should have set that anyhow.

Manually setting the DST from auto to Off causes it to show the correct time, so it seems certain that it's DST that is throwing it off.

I've also checked things like that LAX is also set to Auto in World Time, though that shouldn't have any effect.

I've checked home positions and they were off but were corrected and I've checked the DST settings and reception since then.

I'm going to start a support case with Casio but I figured I'd ask anyhow. It's like it's got some weird time tables that are totally wrong. It's got me a bit stumped and I feel like I'm overlooking something basic.


----------



## loubapache

The Oceanus is such a beautiful watch! Thank you all for showing yours.

Any one dealt with "japan-select-shop" on the auction site? I saw one I like from what he sells.

TIA.


----------



## Paul R

The new kid; a M800 that I picked up used. Sorted out a non-issue with DST and now I'm just checking that there isn't an issue with the time seconds hand holding a home position.

This is a very interesting watch and kind of unique in the Oceanus line. It's got a regular stopwatch but also a countdown timer and alarm with audible alarm for both!

I've also been wanting an Oceanus with standard lugs that was a little more subdued so this also checks both those boxes.

While I don't plan on wearing the bracelet full time it's really nice with H shaped central links and small intermediate links and it comes with a single half link. The large H links and intermediate links work together as a single segment of the bracelet which means removing one is a larger adjustment than removing a typical link. This is fitting me alright having remove one big/small link pair.


----------



## Tiribos

Paul R said:


> Hey guys, I've got something to run past y'all. I bought a OCW-M800 used and I love most everything about it (lots of cool things about this module and model but that's for another post) but I'm running into an odd issue with it wanting to display in DST.
> 
> I've got it to receive a calibration and it shows as successful for the last calibration but it's showing DST time. I've got the Home City set to LAX and I've got the DST mode for LAX set to Auto. But it still wants to display DST time an hour ahead of true local time. I've checked that it's also received the correct date and doesn't think it's October or something, and regardless having received a calibration should have set that anyhow.
> 
> Manually setting the DST from auto to Off causes it to show the correct time, so it seems certain that it's DST that is throwing it off.
> 
> I've also checked things like that LAX is also set to Auto in World Time, though that shouldn't have any effect.
> 
> I've checked home positions and they were off but were corrected and I've checked the DST settings and reception since then.
> 
> I'm going to start a support case with Casio but I figured I'd ask anyhow. It's like it's got some weird time tables that are totally wrong. It's got me a bit stumped and I feel like I'm overlooking something basic.


Nice Watch 😀

Do you have any other atomic watches?

Maybe you are not receiving the signal well enough ?!?










You can do a test by forcing a reception next to a mobile application like "Junghans"


----------



## Tiribos

Modules without crown are more complicated and less intuitive to use


----------



## Paul R

Tiribos said:


> Nice Watch 😀
> 
> Do you have any other atomic watches?
> 
> Maybe you are not receiving the signal well enough ?!?
> 
> You can do a test by forcing a reception next to a mobile application like "Junghans"


Yeah I've got a few others. Turned out it was something basic I was overlooking.


----------



## Paul R

Tiribos said:


> Modules without crown are more complicated and less intuitive to use


Accidentally skipping your city in the Home City setting is a little bit of a pain. Especially when the city before LAX is ANC and there's a little pause while it moves the mode hand to AT so I tend to hit the D pusher an extra time.


----------



## samael_6978

siomon said:


> My first Oceanus arrived yesterday
> View attachment 16270518
> 
> View attachment 16270519


This T4000 is gorgeous.

Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## solo-act

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a new review of the T-200.


I like it but the 49mm lug to lug is too big for my wrist.


----------



## CasioExplorer

The T4000 has a lot to offer for its price!

I wonder what you guys think of the new square Oceanus? I initially didn't like them at all, but they've started to grow on me. Not yet to the point of thinking about pulling the trigger though.


----------



## TTV

CasioExplorer said:


> The T4000 has a lot to offer for its price!
> 
> I wonder what you guys think of the new square Oceanus? I initially didn't like them at all, but they've started to grow on me. Not yet to the point of thinking about pulling the trigger though.


I really look forward the T5000 pre-order soon to happen at Sakura. The full titanium bracelet model caught me at first sight 😍 I'd love to see the same square shape with "T200-like" simple 3-hand dial 🤩


----------



## CasioExplorer

Thanks TTV, I'm most interested in the ti bracelet one as well 👌


----------



## euge_lee

Barton leather “alligator” navy blue straps on Oceanus T200


----------



## Igorek

I think the oceanus square is fugly


----------



## CasioExplorer

Igorek said:


> I think the oceanus square is fugly


Thanks. Fugly seems a bit harsh, but hey why not 😁


----------



## docbrauni

CasioExplorer said:


> The T4000 has a lot to offer for its price!
> 
> I wonder what you guys think of the new square Oceanus? I initially didn't like them at all, but they've started to grow on me. Not yet to the point of thinking about pulling the trigger though.


...I am a bit undecided on how the T5000 appears to me. First of all: an Oceanus "square" is intriguing for me!

What is distracting for me is the "wedge" on the right side - it looks to me, as the module was "too wide" to get it properly intregrated. 

Marked it on these two pictures to give you an idea, what I mean:



















I think I should wait for "real world" photos... 

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Fullers1845

^I’m pretty sure the “wedge” is the same on both sides and the image is made with the watch facing slightly to the left.


----------



## Tiribos

it seems balanced 
























I really like


----------



## TTV

docbrauni said:


> ...I am a bit undecided on how the T5000 appears to me. First of all: an Oceanus "square" is intriguing for me!
> 
> What is distracting for me is the "wedge" on the right side - it looks to me, as the module was "too wide" to get it properly intregrated.
> 
> Marked it on these two pictures to give you an idea, what I mean:
> 
> View attachment 16275924
> 
> 
> View attachment 16275925
> 
> 
> I think I should wait for "real world" photos...
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Now that you said, it clearly is asymmetric and looks slightly weird. 

I got the "pre-order available for purchase" email from Sakura yesterday, but it had already gone "out of stock" when I opened the email. Good for me, since I really have mixed feelings on the T5000 dial. It looks overcrowded with all subdials and hands. The time zone texts on the edge is ugly, I don't like it in any watch. And last, there is not enough blue in the dial. 

So the only remaining "go for it" reason is the square shape 🤔 Maybe I'll pass this and wait and hope for the T200-like square, it could be named as OCW-T500 🙂


----------



## docbrauni

Tiribos said:


> it seems balanced
> 
> View attachment 16276646


...it ist not the point for me, that it could not be balanced (I guess, it is balanced as good as they could manage it), but I don't like the "wedge". On both sides. And this wedge seems even to be accentuated as the crystal is only curved from 12 to 6 and not circular.

Please apologize my poor Photoshop-skills... This one I would consider to buy: 










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Tiribos

'


docbrauni said:


> ...it ist not the point for me, that it could not be balanced (I guess, it is balanced as good as they could manage it), but I don't like the "wedge". On both sides. And this wedge seems even to be accentuated as the crystal is only curved from 12 to 6 and not circular.
> 
> Please apologize my poor Photoshop-skills... This one I would consider to buy:
> 
> View attachment 16276867
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Versions Men and Women


----------



## SaoDavi

Tiribos said:


> it seems balanced
> View attachment 16276641
> 
> View attachment 16276646
> 
> View attachment 16276644
> 
> I really like


Bears a very heavy resemblance to the Cartier Santos. Even the curved crystal and hexagonal crown and pushers.

First the Casioak, now this.

Need to see it IRL though. Square dials can be challenging due to their size. Thickness will also be an essential component. It shouldn't be thicker than the S100, to which it appears to be most closely related.


----------



## Nemo Hic

Hope you folks can help me make up my mind. I'm a long-time lurker here and have decided I don't want to set a watch again.  I thought that a Longines VHP GMT was going to be "the one" but when I drove to 70 miles to a dealer and tried it on I found it way too heavy and "chunky" (if that makes sense) for my tastes, even in the 41 mm version. I've now gravitated to the T200, which is much less expensive and more accurate long term anyway. I prefer the operation of the T200 over the S100 for the bluetooth in case the radio signals ever get shut down, although the S100 wins on almost everything else.

But with all that said, after my experience with the Longines I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the T200 sight unseen as several posters have commented that it is bigger and heavier than the S100 with rather long lugs. Am I likely to have the same reaction as I had with the Longines? A bit of additional information...my wrist is 7 1/8" and the largest watch I've worn is a 39 mm Orient Snorkeler (also identified through lurking here), which looks very good but I think I could go a bit larger. On the other hand, I tried on my son-in-law's 45 mm Fossil and thought it looked ludicrous. Maybe I'm just not used to something that size. Also, I don't want to rely on the Wave Clock app if WWVB ever shuts down because that defeats the whole point of never having to set it. This would be my daily wear. I'm an older-than-average engineering professor so something neither too dressy nor too sporty is appropriate. (I wear my late father's 1963 Omega when I actually have to put on a suit, which is rare. I was willing to set a watch for my daughter's wedding this summer, but for nothing else!)

Any comments and/or encouragement are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## PilotRuss

Nemo Hic said:


> Hope you folks can help me make up my mind. I'm a long-time lurker here and have decided I don't want to set a watch again.  I thought that a Longines VHP GMT was going to be "the one" but when I drove to 70 miles to a dealer and tried it on I found it way too heavy and "chunky" (if that makes sense) for my tastes, even in the 41 mm version. I've now gravitated to the T200, which is much less expensive and more accurate long term anyway. I prefer the operation of the T200 over the S100 for the bluetooth in case the radio signals ever get shut down, although the S100 wins on almost everything else.
> 
> But with all that said, after my experience with the Longines I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the T200 sight unseen as several posters have commented that it is bigger than the S100 with rather long lugs. Am I likely to have the same reaction as I had with the Longines? A bit of additional information...my wrist is 7 1/8" and the largest watch I've worn is a 39 mm Orient Snorkeler (also identified through lurking here), which looks very good but I think I could go a bit larger. On the other hand, I tried on my son-in-law's 45 mm Fossil and thought it looked ludicrous. Maybe I'm just not used to something that size. Also, I don't want to rely on the Wave Clock app if WWVB ever shuts down because that defeats the whole point of never having to set it. This would be my daily wear. I'm an older-than-average engineering professor so something neither too dressy nor too sporty is appropriate. (I wear my late father's 1963 Omega when I actually have to put on a suit, which is rare. I was willing to set a watch for my daughter's wedding this summer, but for nothing else!)
> 
> Any comments and/or encouragement are welcome and appreciated.


Get it!

I love my T200. I find myself drawn to it even though I have much more expensive watches that I feel bad about not wearing sitting in the watch box. Also had it for quite some time so it isn’t a honeymoon phase. Proportions are perfect, dial is beautiful, it’s always on and perfectly accurate no matter what time zone you’ve crossed…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loubapache

Yes, get it!
I just ordered my T200 yesterday. Now awaiting for its arrival.


----------



## PilotRuss

Also the seconds hand hits all the markers perfectly. At least on mine…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo Hic

PilotRuss said:


> Also the seconds hand hits all the markers perfectly. At least on mine…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I think I'm convinced. I assume that the dark dial is more versatile for a daily wear than the light blue dial?


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Nemo Hic said:


> Hope you folks can help me make up my mind. I'm a long-time lurker here and have decided I don't want to set a watch again.  I thought that a Longines VHP GMT was going to be "the one" but when I drove to 70 miles to a dealer and tried it on I found it way too heavy and "chunky" (if that makes sense) for my tastes, even in the 41 mm version. I've now gravitated to the T200, which is much less expensive and more accurate long term anyway. I prefer the operation of the T200 over the S100 for the bluetooth in case the radio signals ever get shut down, although the S100 wins on almost everything else.
> 
> But with all that said, after my experience with the Longines I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the T200 sight unseen as several posters have commented that it is bigger and heavier than the S100 with rather long lugs. Am I likely to have the same reaction as I had with the Longines? A bit of additional information...my wrist is 7 1/8" and the largest watch I've worn is a 39 mm Orient Snorkeler (also identified through lurking here), which looks very good but I think I could go a bit larger. On the other hand, I tried on my son-in-law's 45 mm Fossil and thought it looked ludicrous. Maybe I'm just not used to something that size. Also, I don't want to rely on the Wave Clock app if WWVB ever shuts down because that defeats the whole point of never having to set it. This would be my daily wear. I'm an older-than-average engineering professor so something neither too dressy nor too sporty is appropriate. (I wear my late father's 1963 Omega when I actually have to put on a suit, which is rare. I was willing to set a watch for my daughter's wedding this summer, but for nothing else!)
> 
> Any comments and/or encouragement are welcome and appreciated.


I wanted to like the T200 for the reasons you mentioned, but found it too large for my preferences on my 7” wrist so it was a catch and release. The S100 fits like a dream and I am fine relying on the app if the radio time beacon ever shuts down.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVIDBS

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I wanted to like the T200 for the reasons you mentioned, but found it too large for my preferences on my 7” wrist so it was a catch and release. The S100 fits like a dream and I am fine relying on the app if the radio time beacon ever shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello all, I have a question regarding the T100 and 200 about the crystal. In some pics and videos it appears that the indices are not blue, and in fact neither is the edge of the chapter ring, but it is the blue tint of the crystal that is giving it this color. In other words, could you actually replace with a non tinted crystal and have a more traditional appearance???


----------



## euge_lee

DAVIDBS said:


> Hello all, I have a question regarding the T100 and 200 about the crystal. In some pics and videos it appears that the indices are not blue, and in fact neither is the edge of the chapter ring, but it is the blue tint of the crystal that is giving it this color. In other words, could you actually replace with a non tinted crystal and have a more traditional appearance???


On the T200 it appears to be a regular crystal but something below on the dial gives it the blue edge look on the crystal.


----------



## DAVIDBS

Yes, it appears so in the photos. I wonder about the 100, it seems the indices sometimes appear blue and at other angles. not at all.


----------



## Fullers1845

@Nemo Hic I think you will find the T200 to be just what you’re looking for. My wrist is 6.75” and it wears great. I have had mine for 2 years and it is still one of my most worn watches. Which color to get is entirely up to you.

@DAVIDBS the lume on the S100 indices is actually surrounded by blue.


----------



## DAVIDBS

Okay, thanks for that. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Peter_030

Nemo Hic said:


> OK, I think I'm convinced. I assume that the dark dial is more versatile for a daily wear than the light blue dial?


Welcome!

T200 owner here. I've purchased mine earlier this year and, after a review of all the superb images posted here, I decided to go for the mid-blue version.
FYI, the blue T200 comes in 3 shades of blue: dark blue, mid blue, and light blue.










(source: コレクション - OCEANUS | オシアナス - CASIO)


----------



## caribiner23

Nemo Hic said:


> Hope you folks can help me make up my mind. I'm a long-time lurker here and have decided I don't want to set a watch again.  I thought that a Longines VHP GMT was going to be "the one" but when I drove to 70 miles to a dealer and tried it on I found it way too heavy and "chunky" (if that makes sense) for my tastes, even in the 41 mm version. I've now gravitated to the T200, which is much less expensive and more accurate long term anyway. I prefer the operation of the T200 over the S100 for the bluetooth in case the radio signals ever get shut down, although the S100 wins on almost everything else.
> 
> But with all that said, after my experience with the Longines I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the T200 sight unseen as several posters have commented that it is bigger and heavier than the S100 with rather long lugs. Am I likely to have the same reaction as I had with the Longines? A bit of additional information...my wrist is 7 1/8" and the largest watch I've worn is a 39 mm Orient Snorkeler (also identified through lurking here), which looks very good but I think I could go a bit larger. On the other hand, I tried on my son-in-law's 45 mm Fossil and thought it looked ludicrous. Maybe I'm just not used to something that size. Also, I don't want to rely on the Wave Clock app if WWVB ever shuts down because that defeats the whole point of never having to set it. This would be my daily wear. I'm an older-than-average engineering professor so something neither too dressy nor too sporty is appropriate. (I wear my late father's 1963 Omega when I actually have to put on a suit, which is rare. I was willing to set a watch for my daughter's wedding this summer, but for nothing else!)
> 
> Any comments and/or encouragement are welcome and appreciated.



I had the identical experience. I was all set to pull the trigger on the blue Longines VHP GMT and then I got the T200 instead. 

Best decision I made in 2021. For watches anyway.

WWVB will not be shut down, and if you don't want to use that you can sync the watch with your phone.

No need to torture yourself over it. Just do it.


----------



## Nemo Hic

Pulled the trigger. T200s, dark blue dial, bracelet. I'll be getting it for Christmas. Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Peter_030

Nemo Hic said:


> Pulled the trigger. T200s, dark blue dial, bracelet. I'll be getting it for Christmas. Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## Fullers1845

Nemo Hic said:


> Pulled the trigger. T200s, dark blue dial, bracelet. I'll be getting it for Christmas. Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Paul R

Nemo Hic said:


> Pulled the trigger. T200s, dark blue dial, bracelet. I'll be getting it for Christmas. Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.


A strap or two for stocking stuffers?


----------



## Nemo Hic

Paul R said:


> A strap or two for stocking stuffers?


Need to save something for next year.


----------



## loubapache

Four days after ordering, my T200 arrived. That was a very fast delivery because there was a weekend involved and the seller is Japanese.
Beautiful watch. Very interesting to see the time adjustment after setting the right time zone.
The packaging is excellent. Here is a quick phone photo.


----------



## TTV

loubapache said:


> Four days after ordering, my T200 arrived. That was a very fast delivery because there was a weekend involved and the seller is Japanese.
> Beautiful watch. Very interesting to see the time adjustment after setting the right time zone.
> The packaging is excellent. Here is a quick phone photo.
> View attachment 16283858


Congrats for your nice purchase 😍👍


----------



## Igorek

A new article about return of Oceanus to US from Hodinkee...









Announcements: Casio OCEANUS Officially Returns To The United States


Ride the wave.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## dgaddis

Igorek said:


> A new article about return of Oceanus to US from Hodinkee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Announcements: Casio OCEANUS Officially Returns To The United States
> 
> 
> Ride the wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com


For being so proud of themselves you think they'd at least get the specs right. 

"Every OCEANUS comes kitted with a Multi-Band 6 atomic-time receiver for auto-synchronization as well as GPS reception for added precision."

No...no they don't. Not only do most of them not have GPS, but not even one of the three they're selling has GPS.

It also annoys me how they did 'Oceanus' in all caps for some reason.


----------



## Orange_GT3

dgaddis said:


> For being so proud of themselves you think they'd at least get the specs right.


The less said about Hood-wankee, the better, I think.


----------



## loubapache

TTV said:


> Congrats for your nice purchase 😍👍


Thank you! 🤝
Really liking it. As others have said, the second hand hits every minute mark!
The bracelet, however, is where Casio cut corners.


----------



## Paul R

_"Every OCEANUS comes kitted with a Multi-Band 6 atomic-time receiver for auto-synchronization as well as GPS reception for added precision."_

 Ohhhh mah gaaawwd does my S5000, or S100 for that matter, have GPS calibration!? No, just an inaccuracy to be corrected.

I've contacted them about it.

Very cool to see them being sold in the US though.


----------



## Peter_030

Now that the cat is out of the bag ...

Hands-On: Citizen Oceanus Manta Bluetooth Dress Watches: Hands-On: Citizen Oceanus Manta Bluetooth Dress Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## caribiner23

dgaddis said:


> For being so proud of themselves you think they'd at least get the specs right.
> 
> "Every OCEANUS comes kitted with a Multi-Band 6 atomic-time receiver for auto-synchronization as well as GPS reception for added precision."
> 
> No...no they don't. Not only do most of them not have GPS, but not even one of the three they're selling has GPS.
> 
> It also annoys me how they did 'Oceanus' in all caps for some reason.


I've seen simple-to-avoid factual errors like this almost every time I go to their site.

Arrogance and sloppy reporting are the reasons I don't rely on them.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T200S-1AJF / OCW-T200SB-1AJF


----------



## Peter_030

Very pleased with my new Gingerbread Leather strap from Barton










update: added a 'better' shot of the strap below


----------



## dgaddis

Peter_030 said:


> Now that the cat is out of the bag ...
> 
> Hands-On: Citizen Oceanus Manta Bluetooth Dress Watches: Hands-On: Citizen Oceanus Manta Bluetooth Dress Watches | aBlogtoWatch


Come on now.


----------



## dacvibe

Marconelly said:


> Thank you both. That's bad news, as the watch is around 5 years old, and I'm sure it's no longer under warranty. I wouldn't even know how to go about fixing it, as it's a JDM watch. I guess for now I won't do anything since it still can be fully used, and I'll just try to not spin the crown anymore. I can't stress enough how careful I was using this watch, and how seldom I was spinning the crown. Just really odd that it would fail so easily out of nowhere.


This saddens me.
I've had my eye on an Oceanus as my _only_ watch for about a year or so now. Was debating 200 vs 5000, then 6000 was released. Saw it as truly being tough as G-Shock and looking as good as Seiko, without ever having to worry about any maintenance (winding, charging, etc).


----------



## Fullers1845

^Dont give up hope without trying one for yourself, man. My 2 year old T200 is my most worn watch and I can count on 2 fingers the number of times I’ve used the crown in that time. Set and forget.


----------



## TTV

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Dont give up hope without trying one for yourself, man. My 2 year old T200 is my most worn watch and I can count on 2 fingers the number of times I’ve used the crown in that time. Set and forget.


I agree. My count doesn't need fingers at all; I have never used my T200 crown for any function. BT app setup once did everything 👍


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Paul R

dacvibe said:


> This saddens me.
> I've had my eye on an Oceanus as my _only_ watch for about a year or so now. Was debating 200 vs 5000, then 6000 was released. Saw it as truly being tough as G-Shock and looking as good as Seiko, without ever having to worry about any maintenance (winding, charging, etc).


I dunno, there's many thousands of Oceanus watches out there in the world, many thousands more Tough Movement watches, and we've heard of this issue a few times here but within our group it's a small number and also we've heard about an issue with a Protrek and G-Shock crown (just going by memory, I forget the models). I've also heard about someone getting two 6900's in a row with the same issue with the date segments fading. Hymmm my point isn't that there's no issue with the crown index or no issue with Casio's at all, but I don't think it's a major issue and I'm not personally worried about any of my watches and will continue to use them as usual.
It's also difficult but not at all impossible to get the watches worked on. You have to ship them to Japan but yeah, they're JDM only, so yeah they've gotta get there to get worked on. I don't want anyone in the US trying to undertake whatever black magic is involved in getting the case back off of the S5000.


----------



## Fullers1845

TTV said:


> I agree. My count doesn't need fingers at all; I have never used my T200 crown for any function. BT app setup once did everything 👍


I was being generous. I can only actually remember operating my T200's crown when I first set it up 2 years ago and then a few months back to show someone how the manual time zone setting function works. Set. And. Forget. Folks! 

Also, with Oceanus' reentry into the US market, I suspect Casio USA will be willing to work on them if we need them to.


----------



## JumpJ37

Just picked up this beauty last week and I’m amazed. Wish I had jumped on the Oceanus train a lot sooner! What a stunner.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T2000-2AJF


----------



## JonKC

Fullers1845 said:


> This is what my brief research reveals:
> 
> Here is how to disable automatic time adjustment using the app: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtsuogghw.html
> 
> Here is how using the watch: https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYtxmohcfv.html
> 
> According to the app, turning off Bluetooth also disables radio sync. (See screenshot, below.)
> 
> View attachment 15236235


Thank you for this link showing how to disable Bluetooth in the watch itself. I spent probably three hours or more trying in vain to find out, let alone get the watch to work with WWV. After following the instructions in your link, I was able to get my T-200 Oceanus to sync via WWV for the first time. I have no intention at present of returning to Bluetooth, as that means (1) being within 15 feet of my iPad or a foot (sic) of my Android phone, with an app constantly running -- ridiculous. My other two less expensive Casio radio watches just sync with WWV every midnight, no problem! You'd think an Oceanus at twice or more the price would be able to do something like that....


----------



## caribiner23

JonKC said:


> Thank you for this link showing how to disable Bluetooth in the watch itself. I spent probably three hours or more trying in vain to find out, let alone get the watch to work with WWV. After following the instructions in your link, I was able to get my T-200 Oceanus to sync via WWV for the first time. I have no intention at present of returning to Bluetooth, as that means (1) being within 15 feet of my iPad or a foot (sic) of my Android phone, with an app constantly running -- ridiculous. My other two less expensive Casio radio watches just sync with WWV every midnight, no problem! You'd think an Oceanus at twice or more the price would be able to do something like that....


I appreciated @Fullers1845 's posting on this as well. Casio buried these instructions in the "Troubleshooting" section of the manual, which was a real pain.

For what it's worth, I turned off Bluetooth on my T200 3-4 months ago and the watch has been spot-on with time and date and syncs to WWV every night.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Same result here. For many more months. 

#MoreWatchLessPhone


----------



## Paul R

Replaced the battery on my M800. It had a series of odd symptoms after much charging and for a combination of reasons I decided to go ahead with the new battery.

Made a post about it here since I wasn't able to find any info on it or any Oceanus for that matter.

Watch shot just because.


----------



## Paul R

Alright, I thought I'd go ahead and post about something else I noticed with the Casio Oceanus app. That's that in the hand adjustment menu moving the date wheel up in the UI moves the date wheel down on the watch. I've got some captures and pictures to illustrate.
In the UI of the Oceanus app when you adjust the date wheel up it illustrates the movement in illustrated watch.









When you send that setting to the watch it moves the actual date wheel down.









Which is obviously just an issue with the UI of the app. The movement in the illustrated watch needs to be reversed. It's not significant but also something that could easily be mixed up in between versions before release. NO BIGGIE.

But when I contacted Casio USA, I got a fairly unsurprising result.
=========================================================================
_Hi,
I purchased a S5000AP about a month ago and I've been thrilled with the watch, it's amazing!
But I noticed the date wheel was slightly off and I used the app to adjust it which worked great except I noticed the app shows the date wheel adjusting in the opposite direction that it actually moves the wheel when you send the adjustment to the watch. So if in the app I tap the left arrow it shows the date wheel being adjust down and then send the setting to the watch it actually adjust the wheel up, and the opposite if I tape the right arrow, which shows the date wheel being adjusted up but actually adjusts it down.
The serial is No.redacted.
Thanks,
-Paul _
=========================================================================
_Paul,
Thank you for contacting Casio America. This watch was not released in the US, so unfortunately we would not be able to attempt to reproduce your situation to verify whether this behavior is normal.
If you would like to adjust the date wheel manually, then you can use the procedure described on page 15 of the online manual, which you can download in PDF (Adobe Acrobat) format at the following link:
https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5603.pdf
We hope that we were able to assist you with your question, and again thank you for contacting Casio America.
Sal
CASIO AMERICA, INC._
=========================================================================

So Sal says it's JDM, blah blah, they can't tell if that's normal, and suggests I should read the manual (the manual says just follow instructions on the screen in the app).

Not super surprising from Casio USA.

But I was pretty disappointed with what I got back from Casio International in response to the same e-mail I sent Casio USA.
=========================================================================
_Dear Customer,
Thank you for sending us your email.
Unfortunately, we can't comment anything without having a look at your product. So, we would like to suggest that you contact with our authorized service center in your country for more information and assistance.
Select Country or Region | Home | CASIO
Warm regards,
Please do NOT send your next inquiry directly to our mail address.
Our "casio e-mail system" cannot take in your e-mail if you do so.

Please click the following link and fill in only your e-mail address and inquiry.
(No need to fill in other info any more.)
Inquiry Form - CASIO
---------------------------------------------------------------
Casio Overseas Customer Support Center
Official Site : world.casio.com - CASIO
Repair Info : http://www.casiotechno.com
--------------------------------------------------------------- _
=========================================================================

So that's it, if they're not in possession of the watch they can't comment about what's happening. I can't believe is necessary to test an issue with the app functionality and it was a very disappointing response. I feel they should have taken this information and forwarded it to someone to test.

So that's it, that's my gripe, just that the app illustrates the opposite of what happens on the watch. As a side note it's quite easy to get the date wheel on the watch centered if you just inverse the input.

Am I wrong? Could this be isolated to my watch? Is this the case for other S5000 models other than the AP? I assume it could be the same for an S6000. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## nyonya

Paul R said:


> Alright, I thought I'd go ahead and post about something else I noticed with the Casio Oceanus app. That's that in the hand adjustment menu moving the date wheel up in the UI moves the date wheel down on the watch. I've got some captures and pictures to illustrate.
> In the UI of the Oceanus app when you adjust the date wheel up it illustrates the movement in illustrated watch.
> View attachment 16306864
> 
> 
> When you send that setting to the watch it moves the actual date wheel down.
> View attachment 16306866
> 
> 
> Which is obviously just an issue with the UI of the app. The movement in the illustrated watch needs to be reversed. It's not significant but also something that could easily be mixed up in between versions before release. NO BIGGIE.
> 
> But when I contacted Casio USA, I got a fairly unsurprising result.
> =========================================================================
> _Hi,
> I purchased a S5000AP about a month ago and I've been thrilled with the watch, it's amazing!
> But I noticed the date wheel was slightly off and I used the app to adjust it which worked great except I noticed the app shows the date wheel adjusting in the opposite direction that it actually moves the wheel when you send the adjustment to the watch. So if in the app I tap the left arrow it shows the date wheel being adjust down and then send the setting to the watch it actually adjust the wheel up, and the opposite if I tape the right arrow, which shows the date wheel being adjusted up but actually adjusts it down.
> The serial is No.redacted.
> Thanks,
> -Paul _
> =========================================================================
> _Paul,
> Thank you for contacting Casio America. This watch was not released in the US, so unfortunately we would not be able to attempt to reproduce your situation to verify whether this behavior is normal.
> If you would like to adjust the date wheel manually, then you can use the procedure described on page 15 of the online manual, which you can download in PDF (Adobe Acrobat) format at the following link:
> https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5603.pdf
> We hope that we were able to assist you with your question, and again thank you for contacting Casio America.
> Sal
> CASIO AMERICA, INC._
> =========================================================================
> 
> So Sal says it's JDM, blah blah, they can't tell if that's normal, and suggests I should read the manual (the manual says just follow instructions on the screen in the app).
> 
> Not super surprising from Casio USA.
> 
> But I was pretty disappointed with what I got back from Casio International in response to the same e-mail I sent Casio USA.
> =========================================================================
> _Dear Customer,
> Thank you for sending us your email.
> Unfortunately, we can't comment anything without having a look at your product. So, we would like to suggest that you contact with our authorized service center in your country for more information and assistance.
> Select Country or Region | Home | CASIO
> Warm regards,
> Please do NOT send your next inquiry directly to our mail address.
> Our "casio e-mail system" cannot take in your e-mail if you do so.
> 
> Please click the following link and fill in only your e-mail address and inquiry.
> (No need to fill in other info any more.)
> Inquiry Form - CASIO
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Casio Overseas Customer Support Center
> Official Site : world.casio.com - CASIO
> Repair Info : http://www.casiotechno.com
> --------------------------------------------------------------- _
> =========================================================================
> 
> So that's it, if they're not in possession of the watch they can't comment about what's happening. I can't believe is necessary to test an issue with the app functionality and it was a very disappointing response. I feel they should have taken this information and forwarded it to someone to test.
> 
> So that's it, that's my gripe, just that the app illustrates the opposite of what happens on the watch. As a side note it's quite easy to get the date wheel on the watch centered if you just inverse the input.
> 
> Am I wrong? Could this be isolated to my watch? Is this the case for other S5000 models other than the AP? I assume it could be the same for an S6000. Can anyone verify this?


This behavior is the same for my T200 so I assume it applies to every Oceanus.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer

If you use the phone app set the home city to a timezone (or city) that does not appear in the bezel or chatper ring, where does the seconds hand land when you pull out the crown to set your home city?


----------



## caribiner23

From the T200 manual:


----------



## Fullers1845

^Good question for a philosophy final exam.


----------



## Igorek

Review of S6000 in Russian though


----------



## Barn0081

Merry Christmas everyone 😁


----------



## joshd2012

Look what I found under the tree…










My first Oceanus (and the first quartz watch I really desired). I really got into radio controlled clocks this year, and wanted something just as accurate on my wrist (especially when traveling). I have it synced with my phone (find my phone feature is fantastic) but I’m glad to know that if the phone fails I can still sync with the radio. Cheers and Merry Christmas.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

joshd2012 said:


> Look what I found under the tree…
> 
> View attachment 16320767
> 
> 
> My first Oceanus (and the first quartz watch I really desired). I really got into radio controlled clocks this year, and wanted something just as accurate on my wrist (especially when traveling). I have it synced with my phone (find my phone feature is fantastic) but I’m glad to know that if the phone fails I can still sync with the radio. Cheers and Merry Christmas.


Congratulations, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fullers1845

@joshd2012 Best. Gift. Ever. 

Welcome to the club!

Mine yesterday.


----------



## devatstator3

For those of you with crown issues, have you tried using the Synctime app? It's an emulator that let's you choose an optional timezone override to sync to any timezone in the world. It's also completely silent compared to the other apps. It is a paid app though, but I've found it worth the $.


----------



## joshd2012

For those of you who use the Casio app to keep your watch in sync, do you allow it to track your location constantly? Or only while open?


----------



## shez58

joshd2012 said:


> For those of you who use the Casio app to keep your watch in sync, do you allow it to track your location constantly? Or only while open?


Constantly, otherwise, it would not sync in the background.


----------



## joshd2012

shez58 said:


> Constantly, otherwise, it would not sync in the background.


Hmm… I don’t think that’s right. According to the app it has already adjusted the time 20+ times today, and I switched the location settings to be only while the app is open yesterday.


----------



## Fullers1845

Happy New Year Fellow Oshi Fans!


----------



## caribiner23

Cold Chicago morning....


----------



## Sterlingf0x

MightyBobo said:


> Wait, so you're telling me this guy I've had sitting around in storage is still desired?
> 
> View attachment 15714445


I have one of these sitting around too. Were you able to sell it? If so, how much did it go for? Where did you get nibbles?


----------



## Sterlingf0x

MightyBobo said:


> Wait, so you're telling me this guy I've had sitting around in storage is still desired?
> 
> View attachment 15714445


I have one of these sitting around too. Were you able to sell it? If so, how much did it go for? Where did you get nibbles?


Racer88 said:


> If you no longer desire it, I'll dispose of it properly for you. ?
> 
> Cool that the label is only Oceanus (no Casio). Which model is that? Nice looking watch.


I have one these lying around. Would you still be in the market for one?


----------



## Racer88

Sterlingf0x said:


> I have one these lying around. Would you still be in the market for one?


Thanks. But, I'm on a bit of a watch-buying hiatus.


----------



## nyonya

Sterlingf0x said:


> I have one of these sitting around too. Were you able to sell it? If so, how much did it go for? Where did you get nibbles?
> 
> 
> I have one these lying around. Would you still be in the market for one?


I might be interested - sent you a PM.


----------



## dgaddis

joshd2012 said:


> Hmm… I don’t think that’s right. According to the app it has already adjusted the time 20+ times today, and I switched the location settings to be only while the app is open yesterday.


I don't think you're reading it right...it's only supposed to sync 4 times a time, once every 6 hours.


----------



## joshd2012

dgaddis said:


> I don't think you're reading it right...it's only supposed to sync 4 times a time, once every 6 hours.


Yes, I’m seeing that now. It appears the graph is cumulative, which isn’t very helpful. Thanks for pointing that out.

I did get a notification from the app yesterday that it performed a self-check and verified that the watch was syncing correctly. This is all very new to me so I appreciate the system validation that I didn’t break something.


----------



## Fullers1845

It’s Friday Eve!


----------



## Paul R

joshd2012 said:


> Yes, I’m seeing that now. It appears the graph is cumulative, which isn’t very helpful. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I did get a notification from the app yesterday that it performed a self-check and verified that the watch was syncing correctly. This is all very new to me so I appreciate the system validation that I didn’t break something.


Yeah it runs a cumulative total, I think until you disconnect it for some period of time. I had mine for several months and it had tracked hundreds of calibrations. I'd disconnected it to see how accurate it was naturally and I've reconnected it and it reset the total. I think a daily count would be best, or just let me toggle through a few selections. I'd like it to give you a graph and also a table that differentiated between MB6 and BT calibrations.


----------



## Paul R

I've gotta admit I like having an Oceanus that will accept a strap; I put the M800 on a black 20mm Eulit Atlantic and love the look and feel. I've also got a brown 20mm Panama (the medium weave, same as the new Baltic) that it looks great on and a bit more casual. The M800 is actually 21mm and the medium weave leaves a tiny little gap at some angles but the heavy Atlantic (Palma) perlon weave is perfect!


----------



## Fullers1845

The Vario elastic strap is really comfortable. And the light was just right…










Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> The Vario elastic strap is really comfortable. And the light was just right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


I bought several of them in December, before Vario stopped selling them.


----------



## Fullers1845

GaryK30 said:


> I bought several of them in December, before Vario stopped selling them.


Huh. I guess they did. Don't see them on the site now. Glad I snagged one before the closeout!


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> Huh. I guess they did. Don't see them on the site now. Glad I snagged one before the closeout!


If you email Ivan he may be able to sell you one. Otherwise, Amazon may still have some of them with brushed silver hardware. Most of those I bought have brushed black hardware, which Amazon never seemed to carry. I was able to get mine for $13.50 each during the Vario year end sale.


----------



## samael_6978

I sold my mid-blue T200 and found grey T200. Both are beautiful watches.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cjokini

I'm preparing to travel to a different time zone for the first time with my T200. I do not use the app, instead relying on the nightly atomic clock signal. What happens when I move into the different time zone? I assume that the first overnight I'm there it will adjust to the new time? If I used the app would it change as soon as I crossed time zones?


----------



## nyonya

cjokini said:


> I'm preparing to travel to a different time zone for the first time with my T200. I do not use the app, instead relying on the nightly atomic clock signal. What happens when I move into the different time zone? I assume that the first overnight I'm there it will adjust to the new time? If I used the app would it change as soon as I crossed time zones?


I don't believe the time will adjust itself as the watch has no way of knowing which time zone you're in - that's what GPS watches do. You'll have to pull out the crown one stop and adjust it to the correct time zone. If it's connected to your phone, the time will be adjusted the next time it syncs. Usually when traveling I force a sync as I'm arriving in the new time zone and presto my watch shows the right time.


----------



## Astro68

cjokini said:


> I'm preparing to travel to a different time zone for the first time with my T200. I do not use the app, instead relying on the nightly atomic clock signal. What happens when I move into the different time zone? I assume that the first overnight I'm there it will adjust to the new time? If I used the app would it change as soon as I crossed time zones?


You will have to manually change to the new time zone when you arrive at your location if you do not use the app. Pretty simple. Pull crown to first position and point the second hand at the time zone you have arrived in. 0 is London/GMT time. Each second is an hour forward or back c/w GMT. If you need a table to tell you which marker to point the second hand to based on your time zone/location here it is - https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYonwlkueb.html


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Snyde

Racer88 said:


> Thanks. But, I'm on a bit of a watch-buying hiatus.


Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

This thread needs more pictures.

How many T4000 are on the forum? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase. I remember seeing only one picture here by a member.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

Guys I'm kinda bummed. The M800 kept acting weird with losing hand home positions and having power issues (fairly certain related) even after a new battery and days on the charger. I was lucky enough that the ebay seller was understanding (I'd been in touch with them early on about issues I noticed) and they have accepted a return and refund for it.
I can't find much at all related to the M800 performance in general or any reported issues it had so I don't know if it was specific to that watch or not. I have a feeling there was some issue related to hand movement taking more power than designed specs. It seemed to have issues after a mode or settings change and lose the running seconds home position (6 o'clock subdial).
But I would also notice the seconds hand off and so... I'm not sure what was wrong. It's a shame because it's a very cool module with very unique manual of operation.

Anyhow I had these 21mm straps and couldn't just sell them for a loss or let them sit unused so... I ordered a T2600L!
This is a really functional module with everything I want and it's just slightly smaller lug to lug than the M800. Of course I was a bit hung between the T4000 or T2600 but went with the later. Between these two I feel like the T2600 borrows design elements from the S100 and the T4000 is more like the big brother of the T200. The T2600 has a polished bezel, black dial face, MB6 (no BT), and shorter indices with full length lume sections. So I liked the design and feel like it with fit nicely between my other Oceanus'.
I went with the T2600L-1AJF because I liked the basic black dial/blue highlights design and since I'm going to be wearing it on one strap or another anyhow I could pick it up with that slick Ti deployant clasp on the (I'm sure quite nice) factory strap. I've got a nice drop in replacement for the factory strap. I'll give it a try for sure but I want to keep it fairly fresh.

So I'm mixed about my experience with the M800 but looking forward to the T2600L arriving, probably early next week.


----------



## Paul R

FarmeR57 said:


> View attachment 16371851


Cool what's the module?


----------



## Paul R

Duplicate reply


----------



## Undo Button

Motor1.com Citizen Nissan Fairlady Z Timepieces
*The special edition timepieces are limited to 1,700 units worldwide.*


The Nissan Z isn't exactly pricey, but it still cost around $40,000 in the US. If that sounds too much or if the waiting game isn't cutting out for you, there's a new collection of Citizen watches that might pique your interest.
For the first time, Citizen collaborates with Nissan Z to create a set of special edition watches inspired by the "thrill and exhilaration of one of Japan’s best-known sports cars." The Japanese/Swiss watchmaker claims that each of the atomic timepieces carries the design of the Nissan Z – or Fairlady Z in Japan – infused with Citizen's world-class technologies.







© Motor1.com Citizen Nissan Fairlady Z Timepieces







© Motor1.com Citizen Nissan Fairlady Z Timepieces
The Citizen Nissan Fairlady Z comes in two models with distinct design elements. The AT8185-89E features accents in the Nissan Z Ikazuchi Yellow body color, contrasting with the all-black case, band, dial, hands, and indexes. Ikazuchi, which translates to _thunderbolt_, is the main theme here. The dial comes with the same yellow dots found on the seats of the Nissan Z Proto.
On the other hand, the AT8185-97E model features accents in Seiran Blue color. This strikes a contrast against the matte black on the center of the dial that looks like smooth asphalt. The hands are finished in silver for an understated look.
*The Return Of The Iconic Z Car:*


Both watches are powered by Citizen's light-powered Eco-Drive RadioControlled technology, which eliminates the need for a battery. The watches also automatically receive local time signals in four different regions: Japan, China, the United States, and Europe.
Both models come with a red second hand (like the hand of a tachometer), plus a Fairlady Z logo rests on the dial, a Nissan logo at the back, and a "Z" mark on the crown – all to signify the collaboration between the two companies. Both also come with Citizen's lightweight SuperTitanium case and band with enhanced scratch resistance.
The Citizen Nissan Fairlady Z limited edition timepiece sells for $2,495 apiece, limited to just 1,700 units worldwide. Citizen is already accepting pre-orders for the watch, with deliveries expected to begin by March 14, 2022.


----------



## Undo Button

Looks good, similiar to the Casio OCS6000. The only watch that interest me other than Casio, as unable to accept second hand not hitting markers for some, like LUMINOX watches costing as much as an MTG.


----------



## Triku

samael_6978 said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> How many T4000 are on the forum? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase. I remember seeing only one picture here by a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is this a T200 without blue AR coating or is just the picture?


----------



## Tiribos

samael_6978 said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> How many T4000 are on the forum? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase. I remember seeing only one picture here by a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


To date, I have 2 in mind declared



Tiribos said:


> Just arrived
> OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF
> 
> View attachment 15968280
> 
> View attachment 15968281
> 
> View attachment 15968282
> 
> More pics later





siomon said:


> My first Oceanus arrived yesterday
> View attachment 16270518
> 
> View attachment 16270519


----------



## Fullers1845

samael_6978 said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> How many T4000 are on the forum? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase. I remember seeing only one picture here by a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Beautiful. If this grey dial had been available when I bought my T200 it would have been a very difficult choice between this and the Navy Blue.


----------



## samael_6978

Triku said:


> Is this a T200 without blue AR coating or is just the picture?


It has the blue AR coating. It's just very subtle.


----------



## samael_6978

Tiribos said:


> To date, I have 2 in mind declared


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

samael_6978 said:


> It has the blue AR coating. It's just very subtle.


What is better than all blue? Grey with blue accents.


----------



## FarmeR57

Paul R said:


> Cool what's the module?


Glad you like it. The caseback shows module 4782.


----------



## Paul R

Holy Cow good job FedEx!!
Arrived 6 days ahead of initial estimate and 2 days before the revised estimated delivery.


----------



## TTV

Paul R said:


> Holy Cow good job FedEx!!
> Arrived 6 days ahead of initial estimate and 2 days before the revised estimated delivery.
> View attachment 16377811
> 
> View attachment 16377807
> 
> View attachment 16377809


Wow, looks great, congrats @Paul R 😍👍


----------



## Miklos86

Two new Oceanus models for February:









すべての時計 | CASIO


カシオの時計オフィシャルストア。豊富な品揃えで自分の好みの時計が見つかる。G-SHOCK、BABY-G、OCEANUS、PRO TREK、EDIFICE、SHEEN、PHYS、wave ceptor、LINEAGE、SPORTS GEAR、クロック




casio.jp





I like them both, especially the T4000.


----------



## TTV

Miklos86 said:


> Two new Oceanus models for February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> すべての時計 | CASIO
> 
> 
> カシオの時計オフィシャルストア。豊富な品揃えで自分の好みの時計が見つかる。G-SHOCK、BABY-G、OCEANUS、PRO TREK、EDIFICE、SHEEN、PHYS、wave ceptor、LINEAGE、SPORTS GEAR、クロック
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casio.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both, especially the T4000.


Green dial T200 is very nice 😍👍


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T200S-1AJF _ OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF _ OCW-T200SB-1AJF


----------



## joshd2012

I've been wearing my T200S-1AJF for about a month now, and I'm really enjoying this watch. It has been my daily piece while my Mido is in the shop. Here are my impressions:

Last year, I started getting more interested in radio-connected clocks and watches. Even quartz clocks and timepieces begin to drift after some time, and I was mildly frustrated that I had to adjust my house clocks every so often to get them back on time. I picked up a radio-connected analog display wall clock and digital desk clock and really started to appreciate that they were always perfectly in sync with the Watchville app I used to set my mechanical watches. It was at that point I started to look for a radio-connected watch to join my collection.

Most watches that I found had digital displays or where much bigger than I was looking for, but when I found the Oceanus T200S, it fit almost exactly into my watch preferences. My ideal watch is 40mm, with a blue dial, baton indexes, and squared baton hands. A central seconds hand is preferred, and I don't take a hard line on a date window. As you can tell, the T200S meets most of those preferences, and about the only thing I would change is that I wish the baton hands were squared rather than pointed.

The finishing on watch is exceptional, and you can really tell that Casio has elevated this timepiece. I love the bursts of blue on the seconds hand and Oceanus logo, which really complement the signature blue halo of this watch. And that halo is marvelous! When it catches the light, it makes the watch seem to glow, and draws the eye closer. As you do, the details in the finishing work really pop, presenting a really refined presentation. If I were to change anything, it would be to remove the "Casio" (not that it takes away from the watch, just that I like a cleaner dial) and blue the date window frame instead of white.

The watch wears incredibly comfortable. The crown - which I have never touched since its connected to my phone - doesn't protrude too far beyond the case. The finishing of the case is equally impressive as the dial, and I love the mirror finish of the sides in contrast to the brush finish on the top. I would have preferred this model receive the titanium treatment (like the T100), but I don't notice the weight as much since it is so well balanced.

My only gripe with this watch is the bracelet. It fits well, but it does not have the same refinement as the watch. The tolerances are not tight enough, and it does pull the hairs on my arm. The buckle doesn't sit flush enough with the bracelet, but it does operate smoothly enough. Micro-adjustments would have been nice, but I would actually prefer having better fitting links that wouldn't pull.

Overall, I'm very happy with this watch, and glad I found it. It will remain my daily piece, possibly even after I get back my other watch. Its just been that comfortable, and of course, knowing that the time is also correct is a very neat trick!


----------



## Peter_030

joshd2012 said:


> I'm really enjoying this watch


I'll never tire of reading love letters about this watch!


----------



## Fullers1845

^Same.


----------



## Tanker G1

Thoughts on the green? I dig it.


----------



## Peter_030

Tanker G1 said:


> Thoughts on the green?


Oh yes! If I didn't already have my mid-blue I'd have been sorely tempted 

It goes to show that classic beauties can dress up in absolutely anything and still look stunning.


----------



## Paul R

Wanted a Oceanus worthy standard tang buckle strap so I got a blue RIOS1931 Capri and put on a titanium buckle from Waccex. These are brushed stock but I took a little while with a Dremel to polish this one. I think I'll do more to polish it in the future but it's looking fine now. The stock deployant strap is very swank but not comfortable to me for keyboard time.


----------



## gaizka

Tanker G1 said:


> Thoughts on the green? I dig it.
> View attachment 16407024




Anyone know if any of the features have been updated or just the color?


----------



## Peter_030

gaizka said:


> Anyone know if any of the features have been updated or just the color?


From a quick specs comparison I'd say it's just the colour.
Official Casio Oceanus catalogue entry: OCW-T200S-3AJF | CASIO
3rd party seller: Casio OCEANUS OCW-T200S-3AJF | Japan-onlinestore

NB: only sold on a bracelet, it appears 😢

@ Oceanus designers: next dial coulour: _True Purple_ (#6A0DAD)


----------



## sthornington

There's another lovely new green Oceanus: Casio OCEANUS OCW-T4000C-3AJF | Japan-onlinestore


----------



## Leandro_MRE

It is my wishlist. Seriously considering this one.


----------



## GaryK30

From G-Central.









Casio Oceanus Manta OCWS5000 watches released in U.S.


G-Shock creator Kikuo Ibe was also involved in the development of the high-end Oceanus line, which made its debut in 2004. Like the peak G-Shock MR-G and Pro




www.g-central.com


----------



## fiskadoro

OCW-S4000C with cool "Edo Kiriko" bezel which pops in the right light. Personally, I appreciate that it mostly stays quite subdued compared to some of the more iridescent 'rainbow' bezels I've seen on more recent Mantas (which are still fantastic, of course). The bezel also tempers the dial size a touch, without the city names, so it doesn't look oversized on the wrist.


----------



## samael_6978

gaizka said:


> Anyone know if any of the features have been updated or just the color?


What features do you need to have updated? Casio will run this module for a decade or close to it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Tanker G1 said:


> Thoughts on the green? I dig it.
> View attachment 16407024


I like the looks of it but I think my grey T200 is more versatile. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

fiskadoro said:


> OCW-S4000C with cool "Edo Kiriko" bezel which pops in the right light. Personally, I appreciate that it mostly stays quite subdued compared to some of the more iridescent 'rainbow' bezels I've seen on more recent Mantas (which are still fantastic, of course). The bezel also tempers the dial size a touch, without the city names, so it doesn't look oversized on the wrist.


I have this same one and love it! I purchased on eBay and it was listed as a S4000D (limited to 3000 units) but then this one arrived and I didn’t complain as it’s limited to just 1500 units and much better looking.


----------



## fiskadoro

euge_lee said:


> I have this same one and love it! I purchased on eBay and it was listed as a S4000D (limited to 3000 units) but then this one arrived and I didn’t complain as it’s limited to just 1500 units and much better looking.


I think you got lucky. The teal coloring of the 4000D is certainly nice, but there's something special about the way the blue shimmers on the 4000C that makes it very special... for some reason I just associate that color tone with Casio and Oceanus now, as a previous owner of an S100!


----------



## Paul R

T2600 with another new strap. BOB Italian with titanium buckle that got the same polish job. Love this look!


----------



## ItFromDawes

I'm out here waiting for a 36-38mm Oceanus in titanium without so many complications


----------



## dgaddis

ItFromDawes said:


> I'm out here waiting for a 36-38mm Oceanus in titanium without so many complications


I’m still holding out hope for a small Oceanus diver.


----------



## Paul R

dgaddis said:


> I’m still holding out hope for a small Oceanus diver.


A 40mm diver with an internal bezel would be awesome. No diver extension or tide graph or anything, and keep the detail to some blue IP for the bezel and Oceanus wave on the dial. Maybe one subdial for world time/12 hour stopwatch.


----------



## dgaddis

Paul R said:


> A 40mm diver with an internal bezel would be awesome. No diver extension or tide graph or anything, and keep the detail to some blue IP for the bezel and Oceanus wave on the dial. Maybe one subdial for world time/12 hour stopwatch.


My ideal Oceanus:
Classic dive style - big well lumed markers, date at 4:30
40mm case
45mm lug to lug
12.5mm thick (or less)
20mm lug width
Quick adjust clasp (could care less about an actual dive extension)

Fun fact - of all the dive watches out there, no one makes a reasonably sized, simple clean dial, solar powered and radio controlled diver. Not one. This Citizen is the closest thing I know of, but it’s pretty big, not as simple of a dial as I’d like, and only gets the radio signal in Japan. It does have the best quick adjust clasp on the market at any price point tho (I have two other Citizens with the same clasp - it’s awesome). シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


----------



## Miklos86

I'd be happy with a smaller-sized P2000.


----------



## Paul R

dgaddis said:


> My ideal Oceanus:
> Classic dive style - big well lumed markers, date at 4:30
> 40mm case
> 45mm lug to lug
> 12.5mm thick (or less)
> 20mm lug width
> Quick adjust clasp (could care less about an actual dive extension)
> 
> Fun fact - of all the dive watches out there, no one makes a reasonably sized, simple clean dial, solar powered and radio controlled diver. Not one. This Citizen is the closest thing I know of, but it’s pretty big, not as simple of a dial as I’d like, and only gets the radio signal in Japan. It does have the best quick adjust clasp on the market at any price point tho (I have two other Citizens with the same clasp - it’s awesome). シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


Yeah I was just thinking about how a Oceanus diver with an internal bezel would look and in my mind it seems great but the bezel would be motorized and I'm sure they could work it out but I'm sure they'd never do it.

A more basic Oceanus diver with external rotating bezel would be super nice. I'd like a bidirectional bezel, domed crystal, and five mirco-adjust with a half link in the bracelet.

I'd also like to see the M line revived. I was sorry to see my M800 have issues because I really loved a module with a timer and alarm. Maybe also an LED on the dial.


----------



## euge_lee

OCW-P500TDJ from 2009. My Oceanus diver for now. Purchased from eBay last year for $327.

Titanium. 
Domed Sapphire. 
Solar and MultiBand.


----------



## scottlg

I'm a big fan of my OCW-T2600 but would also like something a little more casual. Fewer polished surfaces and replace the chronograph with a rotating bezel.


----------



## Leandro_MRE

scottlg said:


> OCW-T2600


This one?


----------



## TheSouthernEscapement

I’m thinking of buying an oceanus on Amazon. Any recommendations on seller. I want the OCW3000. Also any gotchas to look out for as far as customs and warranty. Thanks!


----------



## euge_lee

TheSouthernEscapement said:


> I’m thinking of buying an oceanus on Amazon. Any recommendations on seller. I want the OCW3000. Also any gotchas to look out for as far as customs and warranty. Thanks!


I would check SakuraWatches or SeiyaJapan as there’s no sales tax and I never got charged import fees. The one watch I bought from an Amazon seller in Japan, I paid sales tax and an import fee. 

I would also look at buyee.jp through their link for yahoo auctions. Many great deals to be found there.


----------



## scottlg

Leandro_MRE said:


> This one?


Yes. It's a much darker blue in person.


----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist today.


----------



## fiskadoro

And on my wrist today...


----------



## TheSouthernEscapement

euge_lee said:


> I would check SakuraWatches or SeiyaJapan as there’s no sales tax and I never got charged import fees. The one watch I bought from an Amazon seller in Japan, I paid sales tax and an import fee.
> 
> I would also look at buyee.jp through their link for yahoo auctions. Many great deals to be found there.


Thanks for the advice! Time to save up!


----------



## steellll

My wrist is about 8 1/4 inches so the Oceanus Diver fits me well but I do understand the desire for a smaller version. I just love this watch / I've owned many a Rolex, Omega and Grand Seiko and the fit and finish on this is as good if not better than any of them. What really fascinates me is the technology / multiple independent motors, atomic and bluetooth sync, titanium everything, cool modes and the app is great. 
Best travel watch I've ever owned / plane lands and the time changes to where I'm at - except for the first day playing around with it I've never unscrewed the crown again. 
Looks great with business cloths or a pair of shorts and tee shirt. I don't dive but it spent many days on my boat playing in the water - it's built tough as any high end dive watch and will stand up to whatever punishment I could ever throw at it - but I do wear my ProTrek 3510 for beater days. 
Anyone on the fence about Oceanus my advise - DO IT! / they make great stuff that will keep a big smile on your face. Enjoy and stay safe brothers-


----------



## Paul R

huuuuh... cool! The cushion case OC-108. 41mm with an alarm. Would you be interested if they revived this?
*















*


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Paul R said:


> huuuuh... cool! The cushion case OC-108. 41mm with an alarm. Would you be interested if they revived this?
> *
> View attachment 16455156
> 
> View attachment 16455164
> *


Yes, but i prefer other colors than black.


----------



## HCB

Tanker G1 said:


> Thoughts on the green? I dig it.
> View attachment 16407024


Oh yeah. That green with a nice #8 shell cordovan leather with a deployant buckle, sign me up!


----------



## Paul R

Leandro_MRE said:


> Yes, but i prefer other colors than black.


Well, it came in a white dial too. This beautiful example on chrono24 has uhhh... sold recently... 😆


----------



## Paul R

S100 at +/-0spd over 3 months...


----------



## Louno

Without syncing to Atomic ?


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Paul R said:


> Well, it came in a white dial too. This beautiful example on chrono24 has uhhh... sold recently... 😆
> 
> View attachment 16457383


Absolutely! Very interesting!


----------



## Paul R

The OC-108 is not solar or atomic and no perpetual calendar. The fictional rerelease I'm thinking of is a solar/atomic version, an OCW-308L-1AJF, 39mm or so, in Ti-C, double dome sapphire, on a leather strap with standard tang buckle. Could come in two colorways initially with occasional limited releases. I think the alarm with hand setting interesting and should be kept. Maybe around $650 to $750 MSRP.


----------



## Paul R

Louno said:


> Without syncing to Atomic ?


Yeah I'd turned off the time calibration when I took the first measurement. I've been doing something similar with my other radio controlled watches to check their inherent accuracy.


----------



## Miklos86

OCW-T4000BA-1A3JF | CASIO


“Elegance...




www.casio.com





I, don't know if this has been, posted yet, but it looks simply amazing. Green dial, DLC finish, titanium... Where do I sign up?


----------



## Tltuae

Damn, black with green, incredible elegant. Too bad it's way out of my comfort zone $$$. One day, one day....


----------



## HCB

Finally found the right strap for it.
Hirsch Arne with a formex deployant clasp. 
Very comfortable.


----------



## HCB

HCB said:


> Finally found the right strap for it.
> Hirsch Arne with a formex deployant clasp.
> Very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16464995


----------



## Fullers1845

^That looks


----------



## dgaddis

HCB said:


> View attachment 16465018


Cut those vestigial keepers off!


----------



## HCB

dgaddis said:


> Cut those vestigial keepers off!


That's a great idea 💡!


----------



## HCB

I agree. Gotta get those off there.


----------



## HCB




----------



## samael_6978

HCB said:


> Finally found the right strap for it.
> Hirsch Arne with a formex deployant clasp.
> Very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16464995


Good to see fellow gray T200 owner.

Mine says hi.










Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

“Chicks dig grey.” — Spike in “Notting Hill” (movie)


----------



## HCB

I like the grey dial a lot. I like em all!


----------



## Tiribos

Titanium, Sapphire, MB6
OCW-T410TD-3AJF

It changes quite a bit from my OCWs with all these hints of green and its orange and green LCD screens. 











The bracelet is also interesting, it reminds me of a back protector for motorcyclists


----------



## Peter_030

Just a quick heads-up: Sakura Watches has the OCW-T200S-1AJF (dark blue) heavily discounted at the time of writing.
See: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200SLE-2AJR | Sakurawatches.com


----------



## Paul R

Tiribos said:


> Titanium, Sapphire, MB6
> OCW-T410TD-3AJF
> 
> It changes quite a bit from my OCWs with all these hints of green and its orange and green LCD screens.
> View attachment 16467848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is also interesting, it reminds me of a back protector for motorcyclists
> 
> View attachment 16467849
> 
> View attachment 16467850


I've been browsing "oceanus" results on ebay and it's really interesting looking at some of the past models and the various trends in the different lines. Even if I'm not shopping it's cool to see the old models.

It seems like the brand evolved from an "AD" model line that was initially JDM ana-digi diver watches. This is one of the earliest I've been able to find, the "AD-513", but I'm sure there's others. But as you see even before the "OCW" and "OC" model numbering there was an "AD" line that bore the Oceanus branding.

As you can see it was ana-digi like your T410. I've looked around for a comprehensive history and haven't found anything. The wikipedia entry is recently updated but not up-to-date and seems to basically summarize the current line as of 2009 or so.


----------



## Tiribos

Paul R said:


> I've been browsing "oceanus" results on ebay and it's really interesting looking at some of the past models and the various trends in the different lines. Even if I'm not shopping it's cool to see the old models.
> 
> It seems like the brand evolved from an "AD" model line that was initially JDM ana-digi diver watches. This is one of the earliest I've been able to find, the "AD-513", but I'm sure there's others. But as you see even before the "OCW" and "OC" model numbering there was an "AD" line that bore the Oceanus branding.
> 
> As you can see it was ana-digi like your T410. I've looked around for a comprehensive history and haven't found anything. The wikipedia entry is recently updated but not up-to-date and seems to basically summarize the current line as of 2009 or so.
> 
> View attachment 16469641


Thank you for this piece of culture, it's interesting, I didn't know this story of origins.


----------



## Fullers1845

Peter_030 said:


> Just a quick heads-up: Sakura Watches has the OCW-T200S-1AJF (dark blue) heavily discounted at the time of writing.
> See: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200SLE-2AJR | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> View attachment 16469411


That’s a great price on one of the best watches in the world.


----------



## evvyou

love the blue dial


----------



## lookatwrist

Tiribos said:


> Thank you for this piece of culture, it's interesting, I didn't know this story of origins.


Oceanus watches are from at least the late 1980s. I don't know if they went away for a while in the 90s or not, but the line goes way back for sure.


----------



## Tanker G1

New arrival:

















It's a very dark green, almost looks black in low to medium light. This one is going on leather as my blue one has been kept on the bracelet.


----------



## Peter_030

^ Just gorgeous. If I didn't already have the mid-blue this would be on top of my list.


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Tanker G1 said:


> New arrival:
> View attachment 16472602
> 
> View attachment 16472605
> 
> 
> It's a very dark green, almost looks black in low to medium light. This one is going on leather as my blue one has been kept on the bracelet.


Which one is this one?


----------



## Peter_030

Leandro_MRE said:


> Which one is this one?


It's the OCW-T200S-3AJF: OCW-T200S-3AJF | CASIO

Pre-order here: Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S-3AJF | Sakurawatches.com
But of course there'll be other sources


----------



## G-Shocky

dgaddis said:


> Even if it is still paired to a watch and tries to sync via Bluetooth it will still sync via MB6 as well. BUT, if you check to see if the sync was successful, you have to check before 12:30am, because at 12:00am it syncs via MB6, then at 12:30am it syncs via Bluetooth. So if the 12:30am sync fails, even if the MB6 sync was successful, it will still show 'No' if you check to see if it was successful.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense...
> 
> Anyhow, yesterday I deleted the pairing in the watch, this morning when I woke up at 5:30am I checked and it was successful syncing, which means it had to have synced via MB6. Score.
> 
> The whole Bluetooth syncing four times a day thing is really stupid IMO. Four times a day??? WHY? They should have programmed it like MB6 syncing, where once it gets a successful sync it doesn't do it again until the next day. The module isn't so inaccurate that it needs adjusting four times a day haha.


Why did it show a successful sync at 5:30AM if the BT sync scheduled for 12:30AM couldn’t be completed?

Sorry to bump an old post but I am very interested in using this watch independent of the app and BT. This is very relevant.


----------



## Fullers1845

G-Shocky said:


> Why did it show a successful sync at 5:30AM if the BT sync scheduled for 12:30AM couldn’t be completed?
> 
> Sorry to bump an old post but I am very interested in using this watch independent of the app and BT. This is very relevant.


He is speaking hypothetically. The Y/N indicator on the watch dial only shows what happened with the last sync attempt. There is the possibility that the MB6 sync was successful, but a later BT sync was not (e.g., watch was too far from phone).

Also, I have been using my Oceanus T200 without the App/BT for a long time now. It sync's with MB6 every night.


----------



## dgaddis

G-Shocky said:


> Why did it show a successful sync at 5:30AM if the BT sync scheduled for 12:30AM couldn’t be completed?
> 
> Sorry to bump an old post but I am very interested in using this watch independent of the app and BT. This is very relevant.


Since I unpaired it from the watch it didn't even try to do a Bluetooth sync, so that sync didn't fail because it never happened to begin with. Therefor it's last attempt (which was MB6 sync) must have been successful.

If you don't want to use the Bluetooth on these watches you 100% don't have to use it ever, don't even bother pairing it with a phone at all.


----------



## caribiner23

Fullers1845 said:


> ...
> 
> *Also, I have been using my Oceanus T200 without the App/BT for a long time now. It sync's with MB6 every night.*


#same


----------



## G-Shocky

dgaddis said:


> If you don't want to use the Bluetooth on these watches you 100% don't have to use it ever, don't even bother pairing it with a phone at all.


Yep, this is my goal. I’ve gone as far as translating the Japanese manual into English for my perusal. I am not a fan of BT on any watch but the T200 is otherwise too good to pass up.


----------



## caribiner23

G-Shocky said:


> Yep, this is my goal. I’ve gone as far as translating the Japanese manual into English for my perusal. I am not a fan of BT on any watch but the T200 is otherwise too good to pass up.


Here's the manual in English:



https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5596&submit=


----------



## G-Shocky

caribiner23 said:


> Here's the manual in English:
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=5596&submit=


Ah, much better than the version crudely translated by Google.


----------



## caribiner23

G-Shocky said:


> Ah, much better than the version crudely translated by Google.


Also, keep this handy. @dgaddis posted this tip earlier in this thread and it worked perfectly:









The Official Casio Oceanus Thread


Bead blasted.. That's interesting, what model is it?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## joshd2012

G-Shocky said:


> I am not a fan of BT on any watch but the T200 is otherwise too good to pass up.


Any particular reason? I find it very convenient but maybe I’m missing something.


----------



## euge_lee

Today I just saw the OCW-T3000BRE Briefing collab and I’m now on the hunt for one. I saw the earlier release but this T3000 is awesome looking.


----------



## G-Shocky

joshd2012 said:


> Any particular reason? I find it very convenient but maybe I’m missing something.


Uses more battery on watch and phone, is almost certain to become obsolete within 10 years, requires a compatible phone, requires an app that meets current iOS or Android standards, requires an Internet connection, concerns with work environments that prohibit devices that transmit info, need to activate airplane mode during flights, one more source of unnecessary RF interference. Shall I go on?


----------



## Igorek

G-Shocky said:


> Uses more battery on watch and phone, is almost certain to become obsolete within 10 years, requires a compatible phone, requires an app that meets current iOS or Android standards, requires an Internet connection, concerns with work environments that prohibit devices that transmit info, need to activate airplane mode. Shall I go on?


Exactly, a useless feature.


----------



## joshd2012

G-Shocky said:


> Uses more battery on watch and phone, is almost certain to become obsolete within 10 years, requires a compatible phone, requires an app that meets current iOS or Android standards, requires an Internet connection, concerns with work environments that prohibit devices that transmit info, need to activate airplane mode during flights, one more source of unnecessary RF interference. Shall I go on?


I honestly had no idea I was opening that door, but I hope you won’t mind if I play devil’s advocate?

It wasn’t that long ago that the US government was attempting to shut down the atomic radio signal, which would make the radio sync function obsolete overnight. While it’s true that the Bluetooth version on the watch will eventually become unsupported, that doesn’t stop its use until that day. The li-ion battery is likely to need replacing before that day occurs, so the watch will need some physical intervention before I have to turn off Bluetooth.

I haven’t flown in a while, but last time I did, I was able to use my Bluetooth headphones, so I’m not sure why I’d need to deactivate that function before I board. I also don’t understand the comment regarding security. Bluetooth has a level of security (a required handshake) where the radio antenna is a completely open signal.

Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845

Whatever syncs my T200 is ok by me. I’m an app minimalist, so I prefer less phone interaction when possible, hence my choice to stick with MB6 as long as it’s available.

Also—because it was funny—the last trip I was on the flight attendant giving the announcements and safety briefing basically said “We know y’all don’t really put your devices on airplane mode. Just wait till we take off before getting your laptop out.”


----------



## G-Shocky

joshd2012 said:


> I honestly had no idea I was opening that door, but I hope you won’t mind if I play devil’s advocate?
> 
> It wasn’t that long ago that the US government was attempting to shut down the atomic radio signal, which would make the radio sync function obsolete overnight. While it’s true that the Bluetooth version on the watch will eventually become unsupported, that doesn’t stop its use until that day. The li-ion battery is likely to need replacing before that day occurs, so the watch will need some physical intervention before I have to turn off Bluetooth.
> 
> I haven’t flown in a while, but last time I did, I was able to use my Bluetooth headphones, so I’m not sure why I’d need to deactivate that function before I board. I also don’t understand the comment regarding security. Bluetooth has a level of security (a required handshake) where the radio antenna is a completely open signal.
> 
> Cheers!


Use whatever works best for you. For me, MB6 is the least fuss. True that WWVB could go down but I’ll bet on that rather than the future proofness of BT. This has been beaten to death elsewhere on this forum so I’m going to stop talking about it now.


----------



## G-Shocky

Officially joining the club. I’ve had my eye on a T200 for almost a year and this one popped up on eBay at an agreeable price. Arrived on Saturday in near mint condition. Played around with the app and BT and subsequently decided I have no need for them. It connected with WWVB while sitting on my nightstand last night so I’m good to go.

Next up is a Barton Cordura/silicone strap in perfectly matching blue and black. I will say however the bracelet is better than I thought it would be. Most of the reviews I read said it doesn’t match the quality of the watch. I’m happy with it.


----------



## caribiner23

G-Shocky said:


> Officially joining the club. I’ve had my eye on a T200 for almost a year and this one popped up on eBay at an agreeable price. Arrived on Saturday in near mint condition. Played around with the app and BT and subsequently decided I have no need for them. It connected with WWVB while sitting on my nightstand last night so I’m good to go.
> 
> Next up is a Barton Cordura/silicone strap in perfectly matching blue and black. I will say however the bracelet is better than I thought it would be. Most of the reviews I read said it doesn’t match the quality of the watch. I’m happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 16482424


Congratulations! Enjoy it!

Here's mine on a Barton leather strap:


----------



## euge_lee

It's like you stole my watch, I have the same T200S on that exact same strap!


----------



## Fullers1845

@G-Shocky: Congratulations! One of the best watches in the world.


----------



## G-Shocky

Fullers1845 said:


> @G-Shocky: Congratulations! One of the best watches in the world.


For me it really is. I had some thoughts about trying something much more expensive and mechanical but at the end of the day I know I’ll be happier with this.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T200SB-1AJF


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Oceanus owners, which way do you say the name of your watch? 































- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Oceanus owners, which way do you say the name of your watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Today I learned I've been pronouncing it wrong. Today I didn't learn how to pronounce it properly. 🤣


----------



## Paul R

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Oceanus owners, which way do you say the name of your watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


I pronounce it like the first video and like the third video.


----------



## ED_209

Greetings everyone, hope all is well.

Need some input\advice from those experienced with Oceanus.

I recently got into watch maintenance and cleaning and now I have been trying to find me an everyday watch. There are so many options and I’ve attempted a few but so far no success.

My wrist is on the smaller side, 6.25 - 6.5 max, and it seems the ones I like are just too big for me.

I initially tried a Seiko 5 SRPD65:









SRPD65


Seiko 5 SportsManual and automatic winding capabilities 21,600 vibrations per hour Power reserve: approximately 41 hours 24 jewels Black dial and unidirectional rotating bezelDay/date calendar LumiBrite hands and markers Case diameter: 42.5mm Stainless steel case and bracelet with black ion...




seikousa.com






While I did and still do like the looks of it, after just a week I noticed my wrist hurting whenever I moved my hand and after searching I found others had similar issues with heavier watches on smaller wrists. I had no idea this was a thing that could happen and after I stopped wearing it, the pain went away so back that watch went.

Next I tried the Seiko 5 SRPG37:









SRPG37


Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage field/military styleAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsBlack dialDay/date calendarLuminous hands and markersRed-orange tipped second handScrewdown see-through casebackCase...




seikousa.com





This one was lighter weight and I REALLY liked the look of the dial having numbers, I think a field styled watch? So this was working out great for about another week then I noticed a small bruise on the bottom of the back of my hand and turns out the crown would irritate that spot and no matter what band or adjustments I made, it didn’t help to stop this, so back that one went.

Then I started doing a lot more research and of course watched a ton of videos and came across the Citizen Promaster Land CB5921-59E:






Promaster Land Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet CB5921-59E | CITIZEN


Citizen’s Promaster Land watch is perfect for high-speed adventurers and has all the tools for the toughest terrain. Featuring a silver-tone 45mm case and black dial, this Citizen Promaster watch includes advanced features such as atomic timekeeping with synchronized time adjustment in 24 cities...




www.citizenwatch.com





I noticed the case size was larger at 45mm, but from all the videos I watched, it didn’t look that big and I liked the overall look and the complications. Well guess what, I was wrong. As soon as I opened it, I knew it was too big for my wrist and back that one went.

I next found a very nice looking Citizen Promaster PMD56-2952 and this looked PERFECT as the case size was smaller, it was titanium and solar BUT you can only sync it using a JJY emulator app or building a Raspberry Pii transmitter, which I do like to build and fix tech. However for the cost, I just and still can’t pull the trigger as not being able to sync with the towers in the U.S. is still the one main issue I have as what happens when\if the app goes away.

I then found some of the Hamilton Khaki Kings and while I do like mechanical and automatics, I really wanted something that is very accurate all the time and didn’t want to have to worry about having to manually set it regularly. I saw they also offer a quartz King but seeing the price, it was almost as much as the PMD56 and at least the PMD could be synced easily with an app.

Apologies for the novel so far, but figured it would help explain my journey. During this search I went ahead and got a Casio G-SHOCK Square 5610 as I needed to have something that is accurate and syncs and so far no issues with that one and I even ordered a Casio Combi bracelet for it and it’s on its way.

So that brings me to today and why I am posting here. I came across the Oceanus line and was enamored by them. I had no clue that Casio made these types of higher end watches. If you can’t tell, I’m still learning and haven’t worn watches since probably 2000 and that was a Fossil Blue that the wifey got me in 1997. I did try some smartwatches and even a Fitbit but came to the conclusion that I don’t need a miniature phone (notifications, alerts, battery charging everyday, etc. ) on my wrist.

So the models that I’m pondering over are the T200S and the T4000. I know the T200 is about a mm smaller for the case. I do like the complications on the T4000 but my only concerns are:

1. Do the complications make the face too busy and harder to read the time at a glance?

2. Would the T4000 be too big for my smaller wrist? I attached a pic of what the Casio 5610 looks like on my wrist.

3. Will I really use any of the complications and is it just me thinking it looks nicer vs. functionality?

4. Even though the price isn’t an issue, is it worth $300 more?


I’ve had watches before that had day and date complications and now that I’m older, 45, I can’t even see the ones on my older Fossil watch without a bright light, but the Oceanus do look easier to read.


So that’s where I’m at. I know its my decision at the end of the day, but the case size and smaller wrist are my main concerns. I am really wanting a watch that will always be accurate and require minimal adjustments or manually syncing (like the PMD56). I did see the T200 comes in an all black version and I thought that would be PERFECT, but I’m planning on wearing this all the time, maybe except when doing yard work, so I know it will get scratched up, which I’m ok with, but worried the black coating will look bad after several scratches and showing the bare steel? I also originally wanted a dial that had the numbers on it, but the Oceanus looks really good and I like the floating hour markers and it also gives me a kinda Dad watch vibe.

Lastly, since I’ll be getting this from Japan, I won’t have the option of returning it, if it’s too big. 

Thanks again for any and all help and advice.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Fullers1845

Welcome to the forum, Ed_209! Casio have somehow figured out how to make any size G-Shock fit any size wrist. My wrist is 6.75” and every one I’ve tried has fit me well.

Oceanus is different, but I do think you can pull off the T200. Based on the specs alone, I thought it would be too big and never would have tried it. But a friend lent me his and after wearing it for a bit, I was sold. 

I suspect the dimension contributing to whether you feel it too big or not will be the lug to lug measurement, which is 49mm. That is on the edge of too long for me, but this is such a beautiful watch, I make it work. (Posting this pic again to show it on my 6.75” wrist.)










By contrast your GW-5610 has a pretty short lug to lug even though it is ~45mm wide.


----------



## ED_209

Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ed_209! Casio have somehow figured out how to make any size G-Shock fit any size wrist. My wrist is 6.75” and every one I’ve tried has fit me well.
> 
> Oceanus is different, but I do think you can pull off the T200. Based on the specs alone, I thought it would be too big and never would have tried it. But a friend lent me his and after wearing it for a bit, I was sold.
> 
> I suspect the dimension contributing to whether you feel it too big or not will be the lug to lug measurement, which is 49mm. That is on the edge of too long for me, but this is such a beautiful watch, I make it work. (Posting this pic again to show it on my 6.75” wrist.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast your GW-5610 has a pretty short lug to lug even though it is ~45mm wide.


That’s it, it’s the lug to lug that is what’s really making those other bigger ones not fit well.

I looked at the lug to lug for that PMD56 and it’s only 45mm so that sounds perfect based on the Casio 5610.

Thanks again for the help and now have at least one more measurement to check.

BTW, that Oceanus looks very nice.


----------



## Paul R

ED_209 said:


> Greetings everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> Need some input\advice from those experienced with Oceanus.
> 
> I recently got into watch maintenance and cleaning and now I have been trying to find me an everyday watch. There are so many options and I’ve attempted a few but so far no success.
> 
> My wrist is on the smaller side, 6.25 - 6.5 max, and it seems the ones I like are just too big for me.
> 
> I initially tried a Seiko 5 SRPD65:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD65
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 SportsManual and automatic winding capabilities 21,600 vibrations per hour Power reserve: approximately 41 hours 24 jewels Black dial and unidirectional rotating bezelDay/date calendar LumiBrite hands and markers Case diameter: 42.5mm Stainless steel case and bracelet with black ion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did and still do like the looks of it, after just a week I noticed my wrist hurting whenever I moved my hand and after searching I found others had similar issues with heavier watches on smaller wrists. I had no idea this was a thing that could happen and after I stopped wearing it, the pain went away so back that watch went.
> 
> Next I tried the Seiko 5 SRPG37:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPG37
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage field/military styleAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsBlack dialDay/date calendarLuminous hands and markersRed-orange tipped second handScrewdown see-through casebackCase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was lighter weight and I REALLY liked the look of the dial having numbers, I think a field styled watch? So this was working out great for about another week then I noticed a small bruise on the bottom of the back of my hand and turns out the crown would irritate that spot and no matter what band or adjustments I made, it didn’t help to stop this, so back that one went.
> 
> Then I started doing a lot more research and of course watched a ton of videos and came across the Citizen Promaster Land CB5921-59E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Land Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet CB5921-59E | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> Citizen’s Promaster Land watch is perfect for high-speed adventurers and has all the tools for the toughest terrain. Featuring a silver-tone 45mm case and black dial, this Citizen Promaster watch includes advanced features such as atomic timekeeping with synchronized time adjustment in 24 cities...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the case size was larger at 45mm, but from all the videos I watched, it didn’t look that big and I liked the overall look and the complications. Well guess what, I was wrong. As soon as I opened it, I knew it was too big for my wrist and back that one went.
> 
> I next found a very nice looking Citizen Promaster PMD56-2952 and this looked PERFECT as the case size was smaller, it was titanium and solar BUT you can only sync it using a JJY emulator app or building a Raspberry Pii transmitter, which I do like to build and fix tech. However for the cost, I just and still can’t pull the trigger as not being able to sync with the towers in the U.S. is still the one main issue I have as what happens when\if the app goes away.
> 
> I then found some of the Hamilton Khaki Kings and while I do like mechanical and automatics, I really wanted something that is very accurate all the time and didn’t want to have to worry about having to manually set it regularly. I saw they also offer a quartz King but seeing the price, it was almost as much as the PMD56 and at least the PMD could be synced easily with an app.
> 
> Apologies for the novel so far, but figured it would help explain my journey. During this search I went ahead and got a Casio G-SHOCK Square 5610 as I needed to have something that is accurate and syncs and so far no issues with that one and I even ordered a Casio Combi bracelet for it and it’s on its way.
> 
> So that brings me to today and why I am posting here. I came across the Oceanus line and was enamored by them. I had no clue that Casio made these types of higher end watches. If you can’t tell, I’m still learning and haven’t worn watches since probably 2000 and that was a Fossil Blue that the wifey got me in 1997. I did try some smartwatches and even a Fitbit but came to the conclusion that I don’t need a miniature phone (notifications, alerts, battery charging everyday, etc. ) on my wrist.
> 
> So the models that I’m pondering over are the T200S and the T4000. I know the T200 is about a mm smaller for the case. I do like the complications on the T4000 but my only concerns are:
> 
> 1. Do the complications make the face too busy and harder to read the time at a glance?
> 
> 2. Would the T4000 be too big for my smaller wrist? I attached a pic of what the Casio 5610 looks like on my wrist.
> 
> 3. Will I really use any of the complications and is it just me thinking it looks nicer vs. functionality?
> 
> 4. Even though the price isn’t an issue, is it worth $300 more?
> 
> 
> I’ve had watches before that had day and date complications and now that I’m older, 45, I can’t even see the ones on my older Fossil watch without a bright light, but the Oceanus do look easier to read.
> 
> 
> So that’s where I’m at. I know its my decision at the end of the day, but the case size and smaller wrist are my main concerns. I am really wanting a watch that will always be accurate and require minimal adjustments or manually syncing (like the PMD56). I did see the T200 comes in an all black version and I thought that would be PERFECT, but I’m planning on wearing this all the time, maybe except when doing yard work, so I know it will get scratched up, which I’m ok with, but worried the black coating will look bad after several scratches and showing the bare steel? I also originally wanted a dial that had the numbers on it, but the Oceanus looks really good and I like the floating hour markers and it also gives me a kinda Dad watch vibe.
> 
> Lastly, since I’ll be getting this from Japan, I won’t have the option of returning it, if it’s too big.
> 
> Thanks again for any and all help and advice.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> View attachment 16493747


If you're into watch maintenance I hate to say an Oceanus is going to be a bit of a dud.

I think the T2600 is about the same size as the T4000 and it does pretty well on my 6.25" wrist. As to the functions, I also have a S100 but tend to wear the T2600 more because of the extra functions.

If you would like a quality watch with arabic numerals AND no crown to irritate the back of your hand the LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF is the fantastic field watch variant of the well regarded M100TSE. It's a smaller watch than the T200 and is only a bit behind in materials and finishing, not having hardened TiC but including sapphire crystal. It goes really great on any sort of strap and is an excellent value.


----------



## ED_209

Paul R said:


> If you're into watch maintenance I hate to say an Oceanus is going to be a bit of a dud.
> 
> I think the T2600 is about the same size as the T4000 and it does pretty well on my 6.25" wrist. As to the functions, I also have a S100 but tend to wear the T2600 more because of the extra functions.
> 
> If you would like a quality watch with arabic numerals AND no crown to irritate the back of your hand the LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF is the fantastic field watch variant of the well regarded M100TSE. It's a smaller watch than the T200 and is only a bit behind in materials and finishing, not having hardened TiC but including sapphire crystal. It goes really great on any sort of strap and is an excellent value.


Thanks so much for the help and info.

Regarding my maintenance comment, I was just saying that is what got me into watches again and now I’m at a point where I’d like to buy a new watch.

I think I might have found what I want and it’s the Casio Lineage line. While they are not as luxurious as the Oceanus and don’t have Bluetooth, they seem on par with them in terms of functionality. The other thing is they are smaller in terms of case diameter and lug to lug. While I really wanted an Oceanus, I just feel the size would be at or over the size limit for my wrist.

So I guess I’ll have to move this conversation over to the Lineage thread , but just in case anyone here has any experience with the Lineage, the two models I am pondering over are the 610 titanium and the 700. They both use the same 5174 module and from what I can tell, besides the 610 being titanium, lighter and the slight difference in the dial, the sizes are about the same BUT one is only 5 bar water resistant while the 700 is 10 bar.

So in everyone’s experience, would the titanium be worth it if it’s only 5 bar? I know the weight is about 40 grams lighter but the 710 is still very light at 130 grams.

Thanks again for the help\advice.


----------



## Paul R

ED_209 said:


> Thanks so much for the help and info.
> 
> Regarding my maintenance comment, I was just saying that is what got me into watches again and now I’m at a point where I’d like to buy a new watch.
> 
> I think I might have found what I want and it’s the Casio Lineage line. While they are not as luxurious as the Oceanus and don’t have Bluetooth, they seem on par with them in terms of functionality. The other thing is they are smaller in terms of case diameter and lug to lug. While I really wanted an Oceanus, I just feel the size would be at or over the size limit for my wrist.
> 
> So I guess I’ll have to move this conversation over to the Lineage thread , but just in case anyone here has any experience with the Lineage, the two models I am pondering over are the 610 titanium and the 700. They both use the same 5174 module and from what I can tell, besides the 610 being titanium, lighter and the slight difference in the dial, the sizes are about the same BUT one is only 5 bar water resistant while the 700 is 10 bar.
> 
> So in everyone’s experience, would the titanium be worth it if it’s only 5 bar? I know the weight is about 40 grams lighter but the 710 is still very light at 130 grams.
> 
> Thanks again for the help\advice.


Oh yeah I'm just joking about the maintenance thing! 

I don't have any experience with either of those but the M100TSE is really light. I hear people say that titanium watches feel too light and I've never understood that but the M100TSE is really light and a steel case adding 12 or 15 grams isn't going to hurt. Most of the difference in the weight is going to be the bracelet and, I would suspect that, with either watch you would end up wearing them on a strap most of the time. The stock bracelet on the M100TSE is interesting and nicely enough made but I've never worn them at all, even when I've gone back and checked the look and feel later. So in regard to weight, the difference in the two cases weight probably won't be so much and the steel is going to be somewhat more scratch resistant. But I think the 700 is also a slightly larger watch with a slightly larger diameter bezel. This is always tricky because the measurements you're probably seeing are a mix of lug to lug, case width, and bezel diameter. I can say my M100 is 36.8mm bezel, 39.8mm case diameter, and 44mm lug to lug.


----------



## caribiner23

Paul R said:


> If you're into watch maintenance I hate to say an Oceanus is going to be a bit of a dud.
> 
> I think the T2600 is about the same size as the T4000 and it does pretty well on my 6.25" wrist. As to the functions, I also have a S100 but tend to wear the T2600 more because of the extra functions.
> 
> If you would like a quality watch with arabic numerals AND no crown to irritate the back of your hand the LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF is the fantastic field watch variant of the well regarded M100TSE. It's a smaller watch than the T200 and is only a bit behind in materials and finishing, not having hardened TiC but including sapphire crystal. It goes really great on any sort of strap and is an excellent value.


I second this recommendation for the Lineage. I owned this same model and it was great. The only reason I parted with it was that I felt it was too small for my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## ED_209

Thanks again and don’t know why this is so hard, I guess it’s because I can’t try them on beforehand.

The more I looked at the Lineage models I listed, the more I’m still gravitating towards the Oceanus.

With the Oceanus, the T4000 has a lug to lug at 48mm and like the other person mentioned, the T200 is at 49.1mm. I measured my wrist again and the top part is right at 49-50mm while the entire wrist is exactly at 6.25 in.

At first I wasn’t that interested in the analogue\digital versions like the M100, but I think I’ll watch a few more videos as that size seems perfect and I saw the other similar models M300D and M600D that have two screens.

I do wish they made an Oceanus for us smaller wrist people as I really like the looks as well as having both radio controlled and Bluetooth.

Does anyone know if the Oceanus app works with ALL models or just the ones listed in the app? I found some other models like the T150 but that version isn’t listed in the app and didn’t know if that meant it’s no longer supported, same for the older model S100?

Thanks again everyone for the help and advice.


----------



## dgaddis

ED_209 said:


> Greetings everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> Need some input\advice from those experienced with Oceanus.
> 
> I recently got into watch maintenance and cleaning and now I have been trying to find me an everyday watch. There are so many options and I’ve attempted a few but so far no success.
> 
> My wrist is on the smaller side, 6.25 - 6.5 max, and it seems the ones I like are just too big for me.
> 
> I initially tried a Seiko 5 SRPD65:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPD65
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 SportsManual and automatic winding capabilities 21,600 vibrations per hour Power reserve: approximately 41 hours 24 jewels Black dial and unidirectional rotating bezelDay/date calendar LumiBrite hands and markers Case diameter: 42.5mm Stainless steel case and bracelet with black ion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did and still do like the looks of it, after just a week I noticed my wrist hurting whenever I moved my hand and after searching I found others had similar issues with heavier watches on smaller wrists. I had no idea this was a thing that could happen and after I stopped wearing it, the pain went away so back that watch went.
> 
> Next I tried the Seiko 5 SRPG37:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRPG37
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage field/military styleAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsBlack dialDay/date calendarLuminous hands and markersRed-orange tipped second handScrewdown see-through casebackCase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seikousa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was lighter weight and I REALLY liked the look of the dial having numbers, I think a field styled watch? So this was working out great for about another week then I noticed a small bruise on the bottom of the back of my hand and turns out the crown would irritate that spot and no matter what band or adjustments I made, it didn’t help to stop this, so back that one went.
> 
> Then I started doing a lot more research and of course watched a ton of videos and came across the Citizen Promaster Land CB5921-59E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Land Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet CB5921-59E | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> Citizen’s Promaster Land watch is perfect for high-speed adventurers and has all the tools for the toughest terrain. Featuring a silver-tone 45mm case and black dial, this Citizen Promaster watch includes advanced features such as atomic timekeeping with synchronized time adjustment in 24 cities...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the case size was larger at 45mm, but from all the videos I watched, it didn’t look that big and I liked the overall look and the complications. Well guess what, I was wrong. As soon as I opened it, I knew it was too big for my wrist and back that one went.
> 
> I next found a very nice looking Citizen Promaster PMD56-2952 and this looked PERFECT as the case size was smaller, it was titanium and solar BUT you can only sync it using a JJY emulator app or building a Raspberry Pii transmitter, which I do like to build and fix tech. However for the cost, I just and still can’t pull the trigger as not being able to sync with the towers in the U.S. is still the one main issue I have as what happens when\if the app goes away.
> 
> I then found some of the Hamilton Khaki Kings and while I do like mechanical and automatics, I really wanted something that is very accurate all the time and didn’t want to have to worry about having to manually set it regularly. I saw they also offer a quartz King but seeing the price, it was almost as much as the PMD56 and at least the PMD could be synced easily with an app.
> 
> Apologies for the novel so far, but figured it would help explain my journey. During this search I went ahead and got a Casio G-SHOCK Square 5610 as I needed to have something that is accurate and syncs and so far no issues with that one and I even ordered a Casio Combi bracelet for it and it’s on its way.
> 
> So that brings me to today and why I am posting here. I came across the Oceanus line and was enamored by them. I had no clue that Casio made these types of higher end watches. If you can’t tell, I’m still learning and haven’t worn watches since probably 2000 and that was a Fossil Blue that the wifey got me in 1997. I did try some smartwatches and even a Fitbit but came to the conclusion that I don’t need a miniature phone (notifications, alerts, battery charging everyday, etc. ) on my wrist.
> 
> So the models that I’m pondering over are the T200S and the T4000. I know the T200 is about a mm smaller for the case. I do like the complications on the T4000 but my only concerns are:
> 
> 1. Do the complications make the face too busy and harder to read the time at a glance?
> 
> 2. Would the T4000 be too big for my smaller wrist? I attached a pic of what the Casio 5610 looks like on my wrist.
> 
> 3. Will I really use any of the complications and is it just me thinking it looks nicer vs. functionality?
> 
> 4. Even though the price isn’t an issue, is it worth $300 more?
> 
> 
> I’ve had watches before that had day and date complications and now that I’m older, 45, I can’t even see the ones on my older Fossil watch without a bright light, but the Oceanus do look easier to read.
> 
> 
> So that’s where I’m at. I know its my decision at the end of the day, but the case size and smaller wrist are my main concerns. I am really wanting a watch that will always be accurate and require minimal adjustments or manually syncing (like the PMD56). I did see the T200 comes in an all black version and I thought that would be PERFECT, but I’m planning on wearing this all the time, maybe except when doing yard work, so I know it will get scratched up, which I’m ok with, but worried the black coating will look bad after several scratches and showing the bare steel? I also originally wanted a dial that had the numbers on it, but the Oceanus looks really good and I like the floating hour markers and it also gives me a kinda Dad watch vibe.
> 
> Lastly, since I’ll be getting this from Japan, I won’t have the option of returning it, if it’s too big.
> 
> Thanks again for any and all help and advice.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> View attachment 16493747


My wrist is a bit bigger than yours at 6.75". I've had the Oceanus S100 and T200, as well as the Citizen PMD56-2952. Of the three, I still have the Citizen, I sold off both Oceanus.

I love the size and fit of the S100, but the blue indices were kinda annoying.

I love the dial of the T200, but the lug to lug was just too big. If they'd put the T200 dial into the S100 case it would be awesome!

The Citizen is an amazing watch and easily my favorite of the ~20 or so watches I've owned. Simply put, nothing else is as comfy as the Citizen. The short lug to lug, the low weight of titanium, and the EXCELLENT bracelet (which never ever ever pulls arm hair, something I can't say for the Oceanus bracelets, tho they aren't bad, but it does happen here and there) and quick adjust clasp all add up to the best wearing watch I've owned yet. Yeah, the Japanese only radio sync is a bit of a bummer, but everything else is so good it doesn't matter, it's a great, great, great watch.

All that said, it's not fancy, there's nothing polished anywhere on it, so if you want something fancier I'd suggest the S100 from Oceanus because I think it's smaller size will fit your wrist better....but don't forget that you can't put a strap on it, it's bracelet only.

Some pics.





































Clasp in action.



http://imgur.com/s8ENoLP






































And now the S100


----------



## ED_209

dgaddis said:


> My wrist is a bit bigger than yours at 6.75". I've had the Oceanus S100 and T200, as well as the Citizen PMD56-2952. Of the three, I still have the Citizen, I sold off both Oceanus.
> 
> I love the size and fit of the S100, but the blue indices were kinda annoying.
> 
> I love the dial of the T200, but the lug to lug was just too big. If they'd put the T200 dial into the S100 case it would be awesome!
> 
> The Citizen is an amazing watch and easily my favorite of the ~20 or so watches I've owned. Simply put, nothing else is as comfy as the Citizen. The short lug to lug, the low weight of titanium, and the EXCELLENT bracelet (which never ever ever pulls arm hair, something I can't say for the Oceanus bracelets, tho they aren't bad, but it does happen here and there) and quick adjust clasp all add up to the best wearing watch I've owned yet. Yeah, the Japanese only radio sync is a bit of a bummer, but everything else is so good it doesn't matter, it's a great, great, great watch.
> 
> All that said, it's not fancy, there's nothing polished anywhere on it, so if you want something fancier I'd suggest the S100 from Oceanus because I think it's smaller size will fit your wrist better....but don't forget that you can't put a strap on it, it's bracelet only.


Thank you SO much for this post, I feel as I keep watching more and more videos and reviewing pics and specs over and over, I just don’t see any of these models as the one “I HAVE TO HAVE”. What’s funny is the only model that I’ve come across so far and felt that way about was the PMD56. When I found out about the Japan only radio signal, but then saw people creating those raspberry Pii signal simulators, I thought that would be a fun project as I like fixing and building computers, programs, etc. but then talked myself out of it saying I‘m paying about $500 for a quartz solar titanium watch and then I started coming across the Casio’s.

I feel that with the Oceanus, I’m trying to make a round peg fit into a triangle opening. I just need to get over it as they are unfortunately too big for my wrist and I just have to live with it.

One follow up question regarding the PMD56, does the secondhand align perfectly all the way around? I’ve seen some mention they do and others mentioned they don’t? I reviewed the manual and there seems to be a section regarding correcting reference position, but it doesn’t look like the secondhand can be finely adjusted like the date can be? And with me ordering from Japan, I’d hate to get it and it be misaligned as that would drive my OCD insane.

I also wish I could find detailed instructions on how to build one of those raspberry Pii setups with an antenna so I wouldn’t have to take the watch off every night, if anyone knows where instructions might exist like that, I’d appreciate it. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## dgaddis

ED_209 said:


> Thank you SO much for this post, I feel as I keep watching more and more videos and reviewing pics and specs over and over, I just don’t see any of these models as the one “I HAVE TO HAVE”. What’s funny is the only model that I’ve come across so far and felt that way about was the PMD56. When I found out about the Japan only radio signal, but then saw people creating those raspberry Pii signal simulators, I thought that would be a fun project as I like fixing and building computers, programs, etc. but then talked myself out of it saying I‘m paying about $500 for a quartz solar titanium watch and then I started coming across the Casio’s.
> 
> I feel that with the Oceanus, I’m trying to make a round peg fit into a triangle opening. I just need to get over it as they are unfortunately too big for my wrist and I just have to live with it.
> 
> One follow up question regarding the PMD56, does the secondhand align perfectly all the way around? I’ve seen some mention they do and others mentioned they don’t? I reviewed the manual and there seems to be a section regarding correcting reference position, but it doesn’t look like the secondhand can be finely adjusted like the date can be? And with me ordering from Japan, I’d hate to get it and it be misaligned as that would drive my OCD insane.
> 
> I also wish I could find detailed instructions on how to build one of those raspberry Pii setups with an antenna so I wouldn’t have to take the watch off every night, if anyone knows where instructions might exist like that, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


I really can't express enough how much I like the Citizen. It's literally the yardstick I measure everything else against. The second hand alignment is bang on on the Citizen, it was on both Oceanus models I owned too. As for adjusting the alignment, I'm not sure, I haven't tried to adjust it since I got it three years ago haha. But I think you're right. I know my wife has a Citizen that will let you make fine adjustments of the hour and minute hands, but the second hand can only be adjusted in 1 sec intervals.

I use the ClockWave app to sync mine every so often. Mine runs about 15 seconds fast a month, so I typically sync it every other month or so.

FYI w/the Citizen there's two new color variations, but for some reason they have completely different model numbers. Here's the Japanese Citizen site, just scroll down a bit and you'll see them. プロマスター | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］ Videos of the blue dial show the markers to be white, the stock photo they look almost tan for some reason. The markers on the black DLC model are a fauxtina tan/khaki color tho, which is a shame IMO, I wish they were just white. The tan markers don't look right with the white/silver day/date wheels. That's being picky.

Other info. These are my measurements, and weights are after sizing to fit my wrist:
Case width x Lug to Lug x Thickness x weight
Citizen - 39.3mm x 44.9mm x 12.0mm x 87g
T200 - 41.6mm x 49.2mm x 11.0mm x 115g
S100 - 39.7mm x 45.4mm x 10.5mm x 79g

The thicknesses all include the crystals FWIW. Both the Citizen and S100 have domed crystals.

Also, lastly, I hope no one reads this as a slight to the Casios - they're awesome watches, and the finishing is definitely better than the Citizen. I keep hoping they'll come out with another smaller option.

OH. And one more option to consider...big jump in price tho, the Seiko Astron SBXD003. 39 x 45.7 x 11.3 x 128g, stainless steel w/a ceramic bezel, solar x GPS, very good bracelet and quick adjust clasp. A lot more $$$ though at ~$1300-$1600. Has the T200 feel in a smaller package.


----------



## caribiner23

ED_209 said:


> Thank you SO much for this post, I feel as I keep watching more and more videos and reviewing pics and specs over and over, I just don’t see any of these models as the one “I HAVE TO HAVE”. What’s funny is the only model that I’ve come across so far and felt that way about was the PMD56. When I found out about the Japan only radio signal, but then saw people creating those raspberry Pii signal simulators, I thought that would be a fun project as I like fixing and building computers, programs, etc. but then talked myself out of it saying I‘m paying about $500 for a quartz solar titanium watch and then I started coming across the Casio’s.
> 
> I feel that with the Oceanus, I’m trying to make a round peg fit into a triangle opening. I just need to get over it as they are unfortunately too big for my wrist and I just have to live with it.
> 
> One follow up question regarding the PMD56, does the secondhand align perfectly all the way around? I’ve seen some mention they do and others mentioned they don’t? I reviewed the manual and there seems to be a section regarding correcting reference position, but it doesn’t look like the secondhand can be finely adjusted like the date can be? And with me ordering from Japan, I’d hate to get it and it be misaligned as that would drive my OCD insane.
> 
> I also wish I could find detailed instructions on how to build one of those raspberry Pii setups with an antenna so I wouldn’t have to take the watch off every night, if anyone knows where instructions might exist like that, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Is this the Raspberry Pi project you mentioned? I may have to try this.


----------



## ED_209

dgaddis said:


> I really can't express enough how much I like the Citizen. It's literally the yardstick I measure everything else against. The second hand alignment is bang on on the Citizen, it was on both Oceanus models I owned too. As for adjusting the alignment, I'm not sure, I haven't tried to adjust it since I got it three years ago haha. But I think you're right. I know my wife has a Citizen that will let you make fine adjustments of the hour and minute hands, but the second hand can only be adjusted in 1 sec intervals.
> 
> I use the ClockWave app to sync mine every so often. Mine runs about 15 seconds fast a month, so I typically sync it every other month or so.
> 
> FYI w/the Citizen there's two new color variations, but for some reason they have completely different model numbers. Here's the Japanese Citizen site, just scroll down a bit and you'll see them. プロマスター | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］ Videos of the blue dial show the markers to be white, the stock photo they look almost tan for some reason. The markers on the black DLC model are a fauxtina tan/khaki color tho, which is a shame IMO, I wish they were just white. The tan markers don't look right with the white/silver day/date wheels. That's being picky.
> 
> Other info. These are my measurements, and weights are after sizing to fit my wrist:
> Case width x Lug to Lug x Thickness x weight
> Citizen - 39.3mm x 44.9mm x 12.0mm x 87g
> T200 - 41.6mm x 49.2mm x 11.0mm x 115g
> S100 - 39.7mm x 45.4mm x 10.5mm x 79g
> 
> The thicknesses all include the crystals FWIW. Both the Citizen and S100 have domed crystals.
> 
> Also, lastly, I hope no one reads this as a slight to the Casios - they're awesome watches, and the finishing is definitely better than the Citizen. I keep hoping they'll come out with another smaller option.
> 
> OH. And one more option to consider...big jump in price tho, the Seiko Astron SBXD003. 39 x 45.7 x 11.3 x 128g, stainless steel w/a ceramic bezel, solar x GPS, very good bracelet and quick adjust clasp. A lot more $$$ though at ~$1300-$1600. Has the T200 feel in a smaller package.


Thanks again for all your help, information and especially the pics. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger on the PMD5-2952 and have about $150 in eBay Giftcards so that will help a lot.

That Seiko looks amazing, but perhaps that will be a really nice Treat Myself watch just for special occasions as I’m hoping the PMD56 will be my everyday and sometimes beater watch. However when I do yard work I plan to use the G-Shock 5610 and should have the combi bracelet soon. 




caribiner23 said:


> Is this the Raspberry Pi project you mentioned? I may have to try this.


Yes that is the basic one and concept, but apparently you can add an antenna to allow it to broadcast at a little further range vs having to set it right next to the wiring, but I think it involves tuning the antenna to a specific frequency, using a ferrite coil, etc. You can also set the raspberry Pii to only run during a certain time, so I’d eventually like to be able to set this up to run at night and broadcast far enough in my room so I can just wear the watch. There’s info out there, but not anything in one place so it’ll take me some time to research. Also most people use the Raspberry Pii Zero Wireless and those seem out of stock everywhere, but I have an old Pii 2 with a WiFi dongle that I should be able to test and configure.


----------



## Jas26

If anyone is interested I just listed an S100 for sale.









*SOLD* Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF


Casio Oceanus S100 for sale = $350 includes shipping w/in USA. Condition is very good. Full kit. Light scratches and desk diving marks on bracelet and bezel, crystal and dial look flawless. Extremely comfortable and light. Seconds hand always hits every mark, and with multi band 6 system time...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Paul R

You could also try the SyncTime app for android. It supports the JJY60 signal and you can set the app to whatever timezone you want so I think it should work for your PMD56.


----------



## ED_209

Paul R said:


> You could also try the SyncTime app for android. It supports the JJY60 signal and you can set the app to whatever timezone you want so I think it should work for your PMD56.


Thanks Paul, I use an iPhone so won’t be able to use that specific app, however I can use the Clock Wave app and I already tested it with my G-Shock 5610 and it worked great while the other free atomic simulator apps I could find didn’t.

I’ll probably also try to setup that Raspberry Pii solution and while I prefer to just wear my watch to bed, I might just start taking it off if I get this setup due to the limited range of the signal.

I did go ahead and place the order and happy to find a watch finally. Now the fun part of waiting a couple of weeks to get it.

In the meantime I’ll be able to install the combi bracelet on my 5610 and heard a lot of people say it makes it a lot more comfortable than the resin band.


----------



## Paul R

Another RIOS. I have to punch a new adjustment hole in these but I like them real well. The stock buckles are actually quite nice and not at all excessively bulky or sculpted like branded buckles typically are.


----------



## Fullers1845

Whilst boiling the pasta tonight.


----------



## Fullers1845

ED_209 said:


> Thanks Paul, I use an iPhone so won’t be able to use that specific app, however I can use the Clock Wave app and I already tested it with my G-Shock 5610 and it worked great while the other free atomic simulator apps I could find didn’t.
> 
> I’ll probably also try to setup that Raspberry Pii solution and while I prefer to just wear my watch to bed, I might just start taking it off if I get this setup due to the limited range of the signal.
> 
> I did go ahead and place the order and happy to find a watch finally. Now the fun part of waiting a couple of weeks to get it.
> 
> In the meantime I’ll be able to install the combi bracelet on my 5610 and heard a lot of people say it makes it a lot more comfortable than the resin band.


And you're completing your ideal 2-watch collection. One for every day and one for rough stuff. Ace! (Next up is the dressy one if you want to stretch for 3. ;-))


----------



## ED_209

Fullers1845 said:


> And you're completing your ideal 2-watch collection. One for every day and one for rough stuff. Ace! (Next up is the dressy one if you want to stretch for 3. ;-))


Exactly, but now that worries me and my wallet LOL


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

ED_209 said:


> Thanks again for all your help, information and especially the pics. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger on the PMD5-2952 and have about $150 in eBay Giftcards so that will help a lot.
> 
> That Seiko looks amazing, but perhaps that will be a really nice Treat Myself watch just for special occasions as I’m hoping the PMD56 will be my everyday and sometimes beater watch. However when I do yard work I plan to use the G-Shock 5610 and should have the combi bracelet soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is the basic one and concept, but apparently you can add an antenna to allow it to broadcast at a little further range vs having to set it right next to the wiring, but I think it involves tuning the antenna to a specific frequency, using a ferrite coil, etc. You can also set the raspberry Pii to only run during a certain time, so I’d eventually like to be able to set this up to run at night and broadcast far enough in my room so I can just wear the watch. There’s info out there, but not anything in one place so it’ll take me some time to research. Also most people use the Raspberry Pii Zero Wireless and those seem out of stock everywhere, but I have an old Pii 2 with a WiFi dongle that I should be able to test and configure.


Wanna chime in and drop few more pics of PMD56. Agree with everything @dgaddis said. 
Also, despite being a "field watch", Citizen's design is not over the top "tough" and "outdoorsy". The dial has a great depth to it and the size is just perfect. 
Closup shot, wrist shot, mirror shot (17cm/6,7' wrist):


----------



## Daruba

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Wanna chime in and drop few more pics of PMD56. Agree with everything @dgaddis said.
> Also, despite being a "field watch", Citizen's design is not over the top "tough" and "outdoorsy". The dial has a great depth to it and the size is just perfect.
> Closup shot, wrist shot, mirror shot (17cm/6,7' wrist):
> 
> View attachment 16501051
> 
> View attachment 16501050
> 
> View attachment 16501049
> 
> View attachment 16501048


What a beautiful and capable watch. Go Citizen!


----------



## big man

Does anyone have any experience with both the S100 and the T200 regarding hair-pulling with the bracelet? I got the S100 back in January and my only major complaint is that the bracelet completely ****s up the hairs on my wrist. I'm wondering if maybe I should sell the S100 and go with the T200 if it means not having to deal with this annoyance on a daily basis.


----------



## caribiner23

big man said:


> Does anyone have any experience with both the S100 and the T200 regarding hair-pulling with the bracelet? I got the S100 back in January and my only major complaint is that the bracelet completely ****s up the hairs on my wrist. I'm wondering if maybe I should sell the S100 and go with the T200 if it means not having to deal with this annoyance on a daily basis.


Most bracelets do that to me, and I do not have particularly hairy arms. That's why I usually switch out to straps.

I have a leather strap on my T200.


----------



## dgaddis

caribiner23 said:


> Most bracelets do that to me, and I do not have particularly hairy arms. That's why I usually switch out to straps.
> 
> I have a leather strap on my T200.


Really good bracelets won't do it. The trick is having clearances that are either tight enough that hair can't get in, or wide enough that hair can get in but doesn't get pinched.

I've got hairy arms, and I've had both the S100 and T200. If my memory is good the T200 is better about hair pulling, but it's not a 'never pulls hair' bracelet. The Citizen we were talking about earlier in this this thread tho - it *never* pulls arm hair.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

big man said:


> Does anyone have any experience with both the S100 and the T200 regarding hair-pulling with the bracelet? I got the S100 back in January and my only major complaint is that the bracelet completely ****s up the hairs on my wrist. I'm wondering if maybe I should sell the S100 and go with the T200 if it means not having to deal with this annoyance on a daily basis.


If it matters to you, I have fairly short hair on my wrist and hair pulling isn't that bad. I'd say it's in line with other bracelets found on watches between $300-$500 USD. But I usually throw my T200 on rubber or leather because of the lack of bracelet microadjust, so other opinions may differ.


----------



## PapaRappa

RetroEffect said:


> Fresh from Japan! After spending more than a year hunting down an OCW-S4000S I decided to jump on this S6000S as soon as a saw it. The sapphire bezel is completely insane - so many refractions and reflections along with that stunning gradient blue mirror dial.
> 
> View attachment 16228082


Question for you, now that you've had the watch for a while, may I ask how you like it? I'm thinking of getting one. I'm a gShock fan that has been considering an Oceanus for a bit. Blue and Yellow are significant colors for me so this one might be the one that gets me to pull the trigger, even though it costs so much more than the standard versions.


----------



## joshd2012

big man said:


> Does anyone have any experience with both the S100 and the T200 regarding hair-pulling with the bracelet? I got the S100 back in January and my only major complaint is that the bracelet completely ****s up the hairs on my wrist. I'm wondering if maybe I should sell the S100 and go with the T200 if it means not having to deal with this annoyance on a daily basis.


The T200 bracelet definitely pulls hairs. The bracelet is the weakest part of the watch. I also don’t like the clasp either as I think it floats too far from the bracelet. If the bracelet is the only thing you don’t like about the S100, try swapping it out.


----------



## Paul R

I don't remember the S100 ever pulling hair but I've grown to appreciate how much two peoples experience of something can vary. I had been wearing a watch with a bracelet for a while before I ever wore the S100 so I think all those hairs that stood out or were prone to getting pulled were already gone. I for sure have less hair on my left wrist where I wear my watches so I'm certain they have removed hair there to some extent.


----------



## G-Shocky

delete


----------



## Fullers1845

I have hair on my wrists. It sometimes gets pulled by watch bracelets. My favorite way to wear my T200 is on its OEM bracelet. YMMV.


----------



## Barn0081

Just got a planet ocean...Which would you choose ? 

On a side note, i set the Omega 48 hrs ago, so running about 1.5 seconds a day fast... not bad


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_030

Just a quick heads-up: Jody from One More Watch reviews the OCW-T4000C-3AJF here:






Now that he's (temporarily, I'm sure) switched from his almost usual looks at ultra-cheap Chinese 'hommage' watches bought at AliExpress to one of Casio's finest he's suitably impressed. I've already forgiven him for the obligatory 'anus' joke and his astonishment at the chameleon-like colours the Oceanus watches are prone to show in different lighting conditions.


----------



## Deity42

Peter_030 said:


> Just a quick heads-up: Jody from One More Watch reviews the OCW-T4000C-3AJF here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's (temporarily, I'm sure) switched from his almost usual looks at ultra-cheap Chinese 'hommage' watches bought at AliExpress to one of Casio's finest he's suitably impressed. I've already forgiven him for the obligatory 'anus' joke and his astonishment at the chameleon-like colours the Oceanus watches are prone to show in different lighting conditions.


That the color changes so easily in the light and isn't easily definable is a major part of the appeal to me (that goes for their "blues" too).


----------



## MeapSecurity

Strange question: I had some issues sizing my s100 and jammed some punches in that were slightly too wide and sized it many times. I bent some pins in the process and had to use a lot of force at times. (It was my first time using pins and collars and clearly had some trouble lol). Is it possible that I could've damaged some of the collars and made them less secure? Would it be worth sourcing replacement pins and collars to replace them with? I don't know how easy that would be considering that it's JDM. Just thought that here would be the best place to ask.


----------



## Paul R

MeapSecurity said:


> Strange question: I had some issues sizing my s100 and jammed some punches in that were slightly too wide and sized it many times. I bent some pins in the process and had to use a lot of force at times. (It was my first time using pins and collars and clearly had some trouble lol). Is it possible that I could've damaged some of the collars and made them less secure? Would it be worth sourcing replacement pins and collars to replace them with? I don't know how easy that would be considering that it's JDM. Just thought that here would be the best place to ask.


If you used a oversized punch I suppose it could damage a collar. But typically there's three or four spare in the links that were removed and there will be spare pins and collars in those. Do you think you damaged several? If you have to buy them they are $3 apiece from pacparts, though you have to pay shipping. They also sell spare links and pins for the S100.


----------



## MeapSecurity

I just went ahead and ordered some spare pins and collars. I'd rather just have peace of mind.


----------



## gaizka

Just got this in...I'll post more pics and details later.


----------



## brainchasm

Just so it's said out loud:

If anyone has an OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (the one with the indigo gator strap) and somehow breaks their watch...

I'll buy your strap!

It's not an option on the S5000AP model I have (but it will fit), and Casio won't sell straps to customers, and none of my connections in Japan can get one without the whole watch.

So yeah; your tragedy could make my day? :\


----------



## MeapSecurity




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

gaizka said:


> Just got this in...I'll post more pics and details later.
> View attachment 16512617


Eager to hear more and see more pics. The JOMW review definitely piqued my interest!


----------



## Paul R

brainchasm said:


> Just so it's said out loud:
> 
> If anyone has an OCW-S5000APL-2AJF (the one with the indigo gator strap) and somehow breaks their watch...
> 
> I'll buy your strap!
> 
> It's not an option on the S5000AP model I have (but it will fit), and Casio won't sell straps to customers, and none of my connections in Japan can get one without the whole watch.
> 
> So yeah; your tragedy could make my day? :\


Hey hey hey hey!!! I've totally got dibs on any unclaimed APL straps that come along! 🤣

Yeah I've asked around some and haven't had any luck either....

I think a better plan would be finding ANY other strap that fits and getting a clasp from the T2600L. I'm sure it's been brought up before though. It also seems like an adapter could made from the 2nd links of a bracelet and those could be easier to find.

If it's any consolation I have the stock strap from my T2600L, which should feel just about the same, in terms of fit - having the same deployant clasp, and I usually wear it on other straps with standard tang buckles. The deployant clasp is cool and for sure looks slick but isn't too comfortable for working at a desk which is a lot of my day.

Oh BTW! I'm not sure if it would interesting to anyone here but I spotted these on ebay. These come with a steel version of the same Oceanus deployant clasp, apparently originally sold with the M700. These are 21mm but they may fit on a T200. I know some 22mm straps fit on my 21mm T2600.


----------



## gaizka

ok, so its a Suuuuper light weight watch!
A big change from my GS Diver. The color is very interesting, _its blue- its green-its aquamarine... _and that all depends on the lighting. Sits really nice on the wrist, I haven't dug into all the features yet, barely had time to size bracelet, take pics and post. Maybe in a few days I can report back.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

The hour markers reflecting back a rainbow hue in the right light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

The 2ajf is gonna be a strap monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

What a dial, glad I went for the light blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

I also got a dark brown with contrast stitching strap in and I’m thinking a floral print nato will be smashing on this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge_lee

OCW-T3000BRE Limited Edition “Briefing Collaboration” purchased from eBay seller who was asking $999. Worked a deal outside of eBay for only $825 shipped. Couldn’t resist that deal considering MSRP is around $1300. 

Comes in a nice Briefing travel bag along with an extra nato strap but this ballistic nylon rubber hybrid traditional strap looks better and is super comfortable. This titanium watch that’s super thin is ultra-lightweight too. It’s my 5th Oceanus and I love it.


----------



## natosteve

euge_lee said:


> OCW-T3000BRE Limited Edition “Briefing Collaboration” purchased from eBay seller who was asking $999. Worked a deal outside of eBay for only $825 shipped. Couldn’t resist that deal considering MSRP is around $1300.
> 
> Comes in a nice Briefing travel bag along with an extra nato strap but this ballistic nylon rubber hybrid traditional strap looks better and is super comfortable. This titanium watch that’s super thin is ultra-lightweight too. It’s my 5th Oceanus and I love it.


This is a cool Casio which I’ve been eyeing up for a while. Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchcrank_tx

euge_lee said:


> OCW-T3000BRE Limited Edition “Briefing Collaboration” purchased from eBay seller who was asking $999. Worked a deal outside of eBay for only $825 shipped. Couldn’t resist that deal considering MSRP is around $1300.
> 
> Comes in a nice Briefing travel bag along with an extra nato strap but this ballistic nylon rubber hybrid traditional strap looks better and is super comfortable. This titanium watch that’s super thin is ultra-lightweight too. It’s my 5th Oceanus and I love it.


I do not normally care for blacked out watches, and when I think Oceanus, I tend to think blue, but that watch is *incredibly* cool. Congrats!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Ginseng108

Those floating indices...wow! 😍


Heinekin_Skywalker said:


>


----------



## tortugoala

Just got the OCW-T4000-1AJF a little while ago. My biggest problem with this one is that I can't seem to bring myself to take it off...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

tortugoala said:


> Just got the OCW-T4000-1AJF a little while ago. My biggest problem with this one is that I can't seem to bring myself to take it off...
> 
> View attachment 16539450


I shall cast a vote for "this does not constitute a problem." 

Congratulations, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Ginseng108

Where are the best places to procure Oceanus? The usual suspects, Sakura, Seiya, etc?


----------



## G-Shocky

Ginseng108 said:


> Where are the best places to procure Oceanus? The usual suspects, Sakura, Seiya, etc?


Add eBay and WUS private listings.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

I got my T200 from Topper Jewelers pre-owned selection. I don't think they get Oceanus very often (considering that they are stateside and these are JDM models) but I got mine for $300 in good condition, which is a pretty good price.


----------



## Fullers1845

Not_A_Guest said:


> I got my T200 from Topper Jewelers pre-owned selection. I don't think they get Oceanus very often (considering that they are stateside and these are JDM models) but I got mine for $300 in good condition, which is a pretty good price.


You got a great deal!


----------



## Paul R

Ginseng108 said:


> Where are the best places to procure Oceanus? The usual suspects, Sakura, Seiya, etc?


ioomobile out of HK has good prices, isn't widely known of, and I haven't had to pay taxes, shipping, or duties. They have good prices on some models and not on others. Of course it's good to shop around for a month or so before making a purchase.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Paul R said:


> ioomobile out of HK has good prices, isn't widely known of, and I haven't had to pay taxes, shipping, or duties. They have good prices on some models and not on others. of course it's good to shop around for a month or so before making a purchase.


Wow, I didn't know about this one. Looks like a great way to get a super low price on some watches, considering no tax and free shipping. That's crazy, thanks!


----------



## Paul R

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow, I didn't know about this one. Looks like a great way to get a super low price on some watches, considering no tax and free shipping. That's crazy, thanks!


Their price on the S5000AP is the best I've seen.

They also carry a bunch of other watches, including G-Shocks, and may have similarly sporadically good deals on those brands.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T410TD-3AJF


----------



## Paul R

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16541470
> 
> OCW-T410TD-3AJF


FULL POWER!!!

I love the power/mode/mb6 subdial. 14 selections with one dial and I feel like they can use larger print on a smaller dial.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Ginseng108 said:


> Those floating indices...wow! 😍


The dial texture is really nice also, kinda wild that its a solar panel


----------



## dgaddis

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> The dial texture is really nice also, kinda wild that its a solar panel


Technically the solar panel is under the dial.


----------



## HCB




----------



## TTV

HCB said:


> View attachment 16549914


Nice bracelet 🙂👍


----------



## HCB

TTV said:


> Nice bracelet 🙂👍


Thanks. It's so comfortable. I love it.I think it will be perfect for the warmer months.


----------



## spyder57

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> I also got a dark brown with contrast stitching strap in and I’m thinking a floral print nato will be smashing on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is awesome, can you please share the full model number?


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

spyder57 said:


> This is awesome, can you please share the full model number?


T200s-2ajf 

Put it on a red leather suede for $20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Hi folks, I'm thinking about getting the OCW-T4000. Any owners in here and can share reviews or wristshots of it?


----------



## fiskadoro

OCW-S4000C with Edo Kiriko bezel. 

Obviously not the appropriate forum for this, but I'm thinking of letting it go because I've not bonded with it like I expected to, and know there's a very engaged audience in this thread who may be looking for one!


----------



## spyder57

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> T200s-2ajf
> 
> Put it on a red leather suede for $20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks that looks sweet.

Sorry for the noob question but is there a titanium version of the T200? I like the s100 but hate that it's difficult to put a band on it because of the middle lug.


----------



## Fullers1845

^There is no titanium T200. I don't like wearing heavy watches. The SS T200 is not heavy. 

Also, I just found there is an Oceanus style magazine, "Blue Motions" on the JP site. Kinda cool for fans like us!









大人の為のライフスタイルウェブマガジン｢BLUE MOTIONS｣ | CASIO







www.casio.com


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

spyder57 said:


> Thanks that looks sweet.
> 
> Sorry for the noob question but is there a titanium version of the T200? I like the s100 but hate that it's difficult to put a band on it because of the middle lug.


Not that I’m aware of but the watch is still very light

It’s a slim thing and it wears so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

New nato straps for the t200, I still think the red suede is best











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_030

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> I still think the red suede is best


I agree.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Fullers1845

On my wrist again today.


----------



## euge_lee

More photos of my OCE-T3000BRE Briefing Limited Edition.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Such a cool watch. The T3000 is one of my favorite designs, and that Briefing Special Edition is ace!

A glimpse of the rainbow effect this morning. The camera just can’t capture the brilliance.


----------



## nyonya




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

I’ll be damned if this tropic nato doesn’t pop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

I think the mustard yellow will go great with it too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> I’ll be damned if this tropic nato doesn’t pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask where you got the strap?


----------



## JERSTERCA

Old school


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## caribiner23

On my wrist today:


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## TTV

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16567453


Your cute fellows also appreciate Oceanus 👍 Best wishes and belly rubs for them 😍


----------



## Fullers1845

Last day of this week on the wrist.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

caribiner23 said:


> May I ask where you got the strap?


cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16568076


very nice strap. where is it from?


----------



## Tanker G1

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> very nice strap. where is it from?


It's an FKM rubber strap widely available at most retailers like Strapcode, Clockwork Synergy, and StrapHabit, but you can get it far cheaper by buying it here like I do. It's the exact same strap.


----------



## GrussGott

euge_lee said:


> More photos of my OCE-T3000BRE Briefing Limited Edition.


Oo! love it ... wonder if the strap is available separately ....


----------



## Paul R

GrussGott said:


> Oo! love it ... wonder if the strap is available separately ....


Nooo... No way it's available separately...


----------



## valuewatchguy

siomon said:


> My first Oceanus arrived yesterday
> View attachment 16270518
> 
> View attachment 16270519


sorry for the late late reply.....what model is that?


----------



## euge_lee

GrussGott said:


> Oo! love it ... wonder if the strap is available separately ....


Probably not for any non-crazy amount of money.


----------



## Paul R

valuewatchguy said:


> sorry for the late late reply.....what model is that?


That's a T4000, sorta the big brother of the T200.


----------



## Fullers1845

^To be fair, the T4000 does have 4 more subdials than the T200. So, there's that... ;-)


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

This grey suede is an appropriate rival to the red suede

Like yin and Yang










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodawari

Hi everyone, lovely watches all. I love the Casio Oceanus line. I got myself an S5000 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Igorek

kodawari said:


> Hi everyone, lovely watches all. I love the Casio Oceanus line. I got myself an S5000 and couldn't be happier with it.


Hi, welcome. Post photos of your watch


----------



## kodawari

Igorek said:


> Hi, welcome. Post photos of your watch


Hi Igorek, thank you for the welcome. Here's one:









I took a bit of a gamble ordering it - was scared it would be too big for me. 
But I think it looks quite reasonable on my 6.1" wrist. What a relief!


----------



## Daruba

kodawari said:


> Hi Igorek, thank you for the welcome. Here's one:
> View attachment 16589836
> 
> 
> I took a bit of a gamble ordering it - was scared it would be too big for me.
> But I think it looks quite reasonable on my 6.1" wrist. What a relief!


Such a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## GrouchoM

Can anyone comment on how easy/hard they find accurately reading the stopwatch on these where the SW is in the subdial?


----------



## Paul R

GrouchoM said:


> Can anyone comment on how easy/hard they find accurately reading the stopwatch on these where the SW is in the subdial?


This is something the T2600 does particularly well, though it makes some sacrifices to capacity for legibility; I'll explain.

The main way Oceanus watches manage a stopwatch is on a subdial where the small SW subdial hand counts hours and the large hand counts minutes and the main dial counts seconds, such as the S5000, T4000, and others. The S5000 has 60 little indices for the minutes on the subdial and the hand jumps from one minute to the next so it's never at some point between them but it's still quite small so making out if it's indicating 17 minutes vs 18 minutes is certainly not a matter of a glance.

The T2600 has a instant stop watch mode the runs in the subdial than runs in timekeeping mode AND a main subdial stopwatch mode.

In timekeeping mode the stopwatch runs in the subdial BUT it uses a little trick to make the minutes a little more distinct. The subdial small hand indicates minutes but uses the 5/60th indices instead of 1/60th indices for minutes. So the small hand on the subdial goes around once for 12 minutes of SW timing and 3 o'clock is 3 mintes, 8 o'clock is 8 minutes, etc. At 3 minutes 30 seconds of elapsed time the small hand is pointing at the 3 o'clock indice and the large hand is pointing at the 6 o'clock indice. Breaking the dial up into the larger 5/60th increments makes it much more easy to make out the indicated minute! The seconds are indicated by the large subdial hand and the main dial seconds hand indicates .05 seconds, racing around once per second.

But it's not all positive... At 12 minutes it rolls over and will continue so at 14 minutes the small hand is pointing at the 2 o'clock indice (12 minutes + 2 minutes). At 39 minutes the small second hand will be pointing at the 3 o'clock position and there's no indication that it's on the 3rd rotation. So this instant timekeeping mode subdial stopwatch gets a little murky after about 24 minutes.

But this module handles that inconvenience in the MAIN DIAL BEASTMODE stopwatch mode!

In actual stopwatch mode it switches to using THE MAIN DIAL for the stopwatch. The hands all center on 12 o'clock and when started the second hand runs for 20 seconds indicating .05 seconds, the large hand indicates seconds on the 1/60th indices, and the small hand indicates minutes on the 1/60th indices. Stopping the time at 5 minutes 10.25 seconds leaves the seconds hand pointing at 3 o'clock to indicate 0.25 seconds, the large hand at 2 o'clock to indicate 10 seconds, and the large hand at 1 o'clock to indicate 5 minutes. It's the clearest possible readout the watch could provide.

And you can switch back and forth between stopwatch mode and the timekeeping stopwatch, so you can always instantly start the stopwatch without adjusting the mode and if it runs into the 24 - 60 minute range where it's murky on the subdial you can switch it to the main dial to be sure.

The two together means the watch excels at timing >24 minutes with the timekeeping mode stopwatch, and at anything less than an hour in the dedicated stopwatch mode, managing better than average legibility in both cases.

It may seem a little convoluted the way I'm describing it here but in use it's all quite natural and easy in use.

Using the main hands also means it may be the only stopwatch on a wristwatch that's legible using only lume.

Another neat little thing about the T2600 is that there's no 24 hour dial (I don't find them so useful, so that's fine by me) and switching between Timekeeping, Stopwatch, and Worldtime modes simply shuffles around which dial is doing what, it's always displaying all three modes and the mode dial indicates the current arrangement! When you're in stopwatch mode, like below, it points to ST, which is standard, but it also shows that the upper dial is showing Worldtime (WT) and the lower dial is the Timekeeping dial (TM). In Worldtime mode the mode indicator points to WT, again quite standard, but it also indicates that the upper dial is then the Timekeeping (TM) dial and the lower dial is the Stopwatch (ST) dial... I think this is just really cool and I can't think of another watch that does something similar!


----------



## Tiribos

Paul R said:


> This is something the T2600 does particularly well, though it makes some sacrifices to capacity for legibility; I'll explain.
> 
> The main way Oceanus watches manage a stopwatch is on a subdial where the small SW subdial hand counts hours and the large hand counts minutes and the main dial counts seconds, such as the S5000, T4000, and others. The S5000 has 60 little indices for the minutes on the subdial and the hand jumps from one minute to the next so it's never at some point between them but it's still quite small so making out if it's indicating 17 minutes vs 18 minutes is certainly not a matter of a glance.
> 
> The T2600 has a instant stop watch mode the runs in the subdial than runs in timekeeping mode AND a main subdial stopwatch mode.
> 
> In timekeeping mode the stopwatch runs in the subdial BUT it uses a little trick to make the minutes a little more distinct. The subdial small hand indicates minutes but uses the 5/60th indices instead of 1/60th indices for minutes. So the small hand on the subdial goes around once for 12 minutes of SW timing and 3 o'clock is 3 mintes, 8 o'clock is 8 minutes, etc. At 3 minutes 30 seconds of elapsed time the small hand is pointing at the 3 o'clock indice and the large hand is pointing at the 6 o'clock indice. Breaking the dial up into the larger 5/60th increments makes it much more easy to make out the indicated minute! The seconds are indicated by the large subdial hand and the main dial seconds hand indicates .05 seconds, racing around once per second.
> 
> But it's not all positive... At 12 minutes it rolls over and will continue so at 14 minutes the small hand is pointing at the 2 o'clock indice (12 minutes + 2 minutes). At 39 minutes the small second hand will be pointing at the 3 o'clock position and there's no indication that it's on the 3rd rotation. So this instant timekeeping mode subdial stopwatch gets a little murky after about 24 minutes.
> 
> But this module handles that inconvenience in the MAIN DIAL BEASTMODE stopwatch mode!
> 
> In actual stopwatch mode it switches to using THE MAIN DIAL for the stopwatch. The hands all center on 12 o'clock and when started the second hand runs for 20 seconds indicating .05 seconds, the large hand indicates seconds on the 1/60th indices, and the small hand indicates minutes on the 1/60th indices. Stopping the time at 5 minutes 10.25 seconds leaves the seconds hand pointing at 3 o'clock to indicate 0.25 seconds, the large hand at 2 o'clock to indicate 10 seconds, and the large hand at 1 o'clock to indicate 5 minutes. It's the clearest possible readout the watch could provide.
> 
> And you can switch back and forth between stopwatch mode and the timekeeping stopwatch, so you can always instantly start the stopwatch without adjusting the mode and if it runs into the 24 - 60 minute range where it's murky on the subdial you can switch it to the main dial to be sure.
> 
> The two together means the watch excels at timing >24 minutes with the timekeeping mode stopwatch, and at anything less than an hour in the dedicated stopwatch mode, managing better than average legibility in both cases.
> 
> It may seem a little convoluted the way I'm describing it here but in use it's all quite natural and easy in use.
> 
> Using the main hands also means it may be the only stopwatch on a wristwatch that's legible using only lume.
> 
> Another neat little thing about the T2600 is that there's no 24 hour dial (I don't find them so useful, so that's fine by me) and switching between Timekeeping, Stopwatch, and Worldtime modes simply shuffles around which dial is doing what, it's always displaying all three modes and the mode dial indicates the current arrangement! When you're in stopwatch mode, like below, it points to ST, which is standard, but it also shows that the upper dial is showing Worldtime (WT) and the lower dial is the Timekeeping dial (TM). In Worldtime mode the mode indicator points to WT, again quite standard, but it also indicates that the upper dial is then the Timekeeping (TM) dial and the lower dial is the Stopwatch (ST) dial... I think this is just really cool and I can't think of another watch that does something similar!
> 
> View attachment 16591755


Changing the indication mode for the dials is a real pain for me, especially when you rarely use your T2600. 
There is no 24 hour dial but pressing button B sends the seconds hand to indicator A or P.








🤪


----------



## FarmeR57

The steady stream of T200 posts has forced me to take action...

This arrived yesterday and is completely fantastic 🕺


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Caught this neat angle of the case finishing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocky

FarmeR57 said:


> The steady stream of T200 posts has forced me to take action...
> 
> This arrived yesterday and is completely fantastic 🕺
> 
> View attachment 16592829
> 
> View attachment 16592830
> 
> View attachment 16592836


What strap is that?


----------



## FarmeR57

The OCW-T200SCE-8AJR model comes with both a black leather strap and the grey nato. There is also a small strap tool included.


----------



## Paul R

Tiribos said:


> Changing the indication mode for the dials is a real pain for me, especially when you rarely use your T2600.
> There is no 24 hour dial but pressing button B sends the seconds hand to indicator A or P.
> View attachment 16592806
> 
> 🤪


Yeah the manual illustrates the Mode dial subdial function indication real well, I should have just included that.

And yeah it's got a easy AM/PM indicator but even if it didn't I wouldn't feel the need for a 24 hour dial. It cuts the whole dial hand-speed in half and I just don't find it useful.

Do you mean you have trouble pulling the crown out to switch modes? I have to have a bit of the tumbnail to get behind it or the crown is a little difficult to pull out.


----------



## Tiribos

Paul R said:


> Yeah the manual illustrates the Mode dial subdial function indication real well, I should have just included that.
> 
> And yeah it's got a easy AM/PM indicator but even if it didn't I wouldn't feel the need for a 24 hour dial. It cuts the whole dial hand-speed in half and I just don't find it useful.
> 
> Do you mean you have trouble pulling the crown out to switch modes? I have to have a bit of the tumbnail to get behind it or the crown is a little difficult to pull out.


I want to try to say that what bothers me is the fact that the indications change dials since I use the watch very little, without the diagram I posted, I forget how it works.
In addition we are not used with Casio to have the change of mode with the crown.


----------



## Fullers1845

FarmeR57 said:


> The OCW-T200SCE-8AJR model comes with both a black leather strap and the grey nato. There is also a small strap tool included.
> View attachment 16593701
> 
> 
> View attachment 16593692


I emailed Seiya to see if that grey NATO is available separately, because I want one for my blue dial T200! Sadly no.


----------



## FarmeR57

Fullers1845 said:


> I emailed Seiya to see if that grey NATO is available separately, because I want one for my blue dial T200! Sadly no.


That's a shame Fullers1845, it would be a great combination. This is my first nato of this type so still getting used to it.


----------



## shez58

Fullers1845 said:


> I emailed Seiya to see if that grey NATO is available separately, because I want one for my blue dial T200! Sadly no.


I tried a gray nato strap on a blue T200, and I wouldn't say I liked the combo.


----------



## dgaddis

For whatever it's worth, if you want a good high quality NATO, check out Blue Shark's 'AlphaPremier' line. Very high quality, and they're thin and supple. I cut the keeper off to turn them into a single pass for a lower profile look and feel. The buy 2 get 1 or buy 3 get 2 deals lower the price/strap to a very reasonable level IMO.









AlphaPremier


Our AlphaPremier watch straps are made of the softest and most supple nylon we could find. The tight weave and fine threads create a super comfortable weave that is incredibly pliable and keeps the strap glued to your wrist.




www.blusharkstraps.com























They also have a new model that's single pass right out of the box, but they're not quite as supple as the AlphaPremier IME.









Nautilus One Single-Pass Straps


BluShark is a brand of premium nylon, silicone, and leather watch bands. Sizes available include 18mm, 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.




www.blusharkstraps.com





EDIT to add - the 'knit weave' straps are cool too, but they're not as good IMO as the Alpha Premier. They're almost a touch scratchy.


----------



## caribiner23

dgaddis said:


> For whatever it's worth, if you want a good high quality NATO, check out Blue Shark's 'AlphaPremier' line. Very high quality, and they're thin and supple. I cut the keeper off to turn them into a single pass for a lower profile look and feel. The buy 2 get 1 or buy 3 get 2 deals lower the price/strap to a very reasonable level IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlphaPremier
> 
> 
> Our AlphaPremier watch straps are made of the softest and most supple nylon we could find. The tight weave and fine threads create a super comfortable weave that is incredibly pliable and keeps the strap glued to your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blusharkstraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a new model that's single pass right out of the box, but they're not quite as supple as the AlphaPremier IME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nautilus One Single-Pass Straps
> 
> 
> BluShark is a brand of premium nylon, silicone, and leather watch bands. Sizes available include 18mm, 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blusharkstraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT to add - the 'knit weave' straps are cool too, but they're not as good IMO as the Alpha Premier. They're almost a touch scratchy.


+1 on the Alpha Premiere. It’s my preferred NATO.


----------



## Paul R

Yeah, very much in keeping with Casio's historic determination to not sell straps that are special at all.


----------



## Fullers1845

shez58 said:


> I tried a gray nato strap on a blue T200, and I wouldn't say I liked the combo.
> View attachment 16595607
> View attachment 16595608


I don’t mind the look. Don’t mind it at all…













FarmeR57 said:


> That's a shame Fullers1845, it would be a great combination. This is my first nato of this type so still getting used to it.


If you decide it’s not for you, send me a DM and I’ll take care of it for you!


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

FarmeR57 said:


> The steady stream of T200 posts has forced me to take action...
> 
> This arrived yesterday and is completely fantastic 🕺
> 
> View attachment 16592829
> 
> View attachment 16592830
> 
> View attachment 16592836


where did you get that oceanus strap? i guess i gotta see if they offer more oceanus straps


----------



## Barn0081

ok, new model alert....

OCW-T4000ALE, 148,500 yen 




























OCW-T4000AWB, 159,500 yen...




























Nothing really new and exciting here, disappointing really


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Barn0081 said:


> ok, new model alert....
> Not bad, but there are tons of opportunities to Casio and they just change dial color.
> 
> OCW-T4000ALE, 148,500 yen
> 
> View attachment 16597915
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597916
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597918
> 
> 
> OCW-T4000AWB, 159,500 yen...
> 
> View attachment 16597925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597927
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597929
> 
> 
> Nothing really new and exciting here, disappointing really


----------



## Cetautomatix

Barn0081 said:


> OCW-T4000AWB, 159,500 yen...
> View attachment 16597929


This one looks like an dumbed down S4000S.









I like it overall but I don't get why they would put dark hands on a dark dial.


----------



## LeandroMRE

Cetautomatix said:


> This one looks like an dumbed down S4000S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it overall but I don't get why they would put dark hands on a dark dial.


Something like this. Lazy development.


----------



## icemasta

Just got a used S100 that has a couple scratches on the polished titanium around the crystal that I wanted to remove. Any recommendation? Been looking at either Cape Code or Mother's Polish.


----------



## Paul R

icemasta said:


> Just got a used S100 that has a couple scratches on the polished titanium around the crystal that I wanted to remove. Any recommendation? Been looking at either Cape Code or Mother's Polish.


I'm not sure but would be very interested to see your results!


----------



## Leandro_MRE

Barn0081 said:


> ok, new model alert....
> 
> OCW-T4000ALE, 148,500 yen
> 
> View attachment 16597915
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597916
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597918
> 
> 
> OCW-T4000AWB, 159,500 yen...
> 
> View attachment 16597925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597927
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597929
> 
> 
> Nothing really new and exciting here, disappointing really


They are asking more than 1.000USD in Japan for this one. And it does not have GPS.


----------



## 3puttjay

I just picked up this Oceanus OCW-600. Coming from wearing an Armida brass diver, this feels lighter than the strap it's on. The lume is excellent as well.


----------



## sungsays

Just picked up the limited edition OCW-T3000BRE my first Oceanus. Here are some things that stood out to me in my first week of ownership:

*Dial* - The metallic red/blue/silver + white lume bits are set off nicely by the black matte dial background, and everything is hyper-visible under the most invisible crystal I've ever seen on a watch. It all combines into a really interesting and visibly pleasant package. 

*Weight & Size* - This watch is surprisingly thin and light. Don't be fooled by the 43mm case width dimension. It wears quite a bit smaller. I'd say it feels no bigger than any of my 40mm watches. The case height is also very svelte at 11mm, and when on the hybrid strap, you barely know it's there. I was a bit bummed at the odd 21mm lug width, but this strap pairs so perfectly with it in form & function that I don't have any urge to swap it. 

*Subtle Looks* - One thing that made me lean towards the OCW-T3000BRE was the DLC case. Most watches in the Oceanus line feature high-polish case and bezel elements, and I thought I'd prefer a more subtle look. The watch is attractive, yet subdued. I really appreciate its stealth profile, and color combination, and unlike the DLC T200 which I also considered, the pops of color keep it from being difficult to read. Just super happy about this watch overall.


----------



## dgaddis

sungsays said:


> Just picked up the limited edition OCW-T3000BRE my first Oceanus. Here are some things that stood out to me in my first week of ownership:
> 
> *Dial* - The metallic red/blue/silver + white lume bits are set off nicely by the black matte dial background, and everything is hyper-visible under the most invisible crystal I've ever seen on a watch. It all combines into a really interesting and visibly pleasant package.
> 
> *Weight & Size* - This watch is surprisingly thin and light. Don't be fooled by the 43mm case width dimension. It wears quite a bit smaller. I'd say it feels no bigger than any of my 40mm watches. The case height is also very svelte at 11mm, and when on the hybrid strap, you barely know it's there. I was a bit bummed at the odd 21mm lug width, but this strap pairs so perfectly with it in form & function that I don't have any urge to swap it.
> 
> *Subtle Looks* - One thing that made me lean towards the OCW-T3000BRE was the DLC case. Most watches in the Oceanus line feature high-polish case and bezel elements, and I thought I'd prefer a more subtle look. The watch is attractive, yet subdued. I really appreciate its stealth profile, and color combination, and unlike the DLC T200 which I also considered, the pops of color keep it from being difficult to read. Just super happy about this watch overall.
> 
> View attachment 16605357


Watch looks awesome! Two notes:
1- The T200 is IP coated, not DLC (same for the blacked out S100). IP isn't nearly as scratch resistant, so good choice going for DLC vs IP.
2 - 21mm lug width - if you get the urge to change out the strap check out the Rado straps made for their Captain Cook divers, they're 21mm lug with and they have a great deployant clasp. They come in a few different colors as well, including black. I wrote a post about one here :: Rado strap & deployant clasp The clasp is silver tho, not black.


----------



## sungsays

Thanks for the insight on IP vs DLC and the tip on the Rado straps!



dgaddis said:


> Watch looks awesome! Two notes:
> 1- The T200 is IP coated, not DLC (same for the blacked out S100). IP isn't nearly as scratch resistant, so good choice going for DLC vs IP.
> 2 - 21mm lug width - if you get the urge to change out the strap check out the Rado straps made for their Captain Cook divers, they're 21mm lug with and they have a great deployant clasp. They come in a few different colors as well, including black. I wrote a post about one here :: Rado strap & deployant clasp The clasp is silver tho, not black.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Just purchased my first and second Oceanus (OCW-T150-2AJF) and the next night ordered my second (OCW-T4000C-3AJF). I am a pretty serious GShock collector (75..lol) and couldn’t resist checking these out. Looking forward to receiving them, will post when I do. Still debating between the 100 and the 200 for my third 😎


----------



## Daruba

NatDaBrat said:


> Just purchased my first and second Oceanus (OCW-T150-2AJF) and the next night ordered my second (OCW-T4000C-3AJF). I am a pretty serious GShock collector (75..lol) and couldn’t resist checking these out. Looking forward to receiving them, will post when I do. Still debating between the 100 and the 200 for my third


Very nice! I’m sure you love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NatDaBrat

Does anyone know if the ocw-G2000 is the only Oceanus that is Magnetic Resistant?


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Barn0081 said:


> ok, new model alert....
> 
> OCW-T4000ALE, 148,500 yen
> 
> View attachment 16597915
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597916
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597918
> 
> 
> OCW-T4000AWB, 159,500 yen...
> 
> View attachment 16597925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597927
> 
> 
> View attachment 16597929
> 
> 
> Nothing really new and exciting here, disappointing really


ok i really want that denim and rubber and the leather nato strap for my oceanus, i think that denim strap may even go great with my orient star with its nebula themed dial


----------



## Sibe

NatDaBrat said:


> Does anyone know if the ocw-G2000 is the only Oceanus that is Magnetic Resistant?


in production, I think so, only the OCW-P2000 comes to my mind which is also antimagnetic (but no longer in production)


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Sibe said:


> in production, I think so, only the OCW-P2000 comes to my mind which is also antimagnetic (but no longer in production)


does the anti magnetic aspect really matter? wouldnt for example my t200 just adjust itself back to correct time like it does quite a few times a day.

on a side note the app is kind of overkill but i love it and its good cause they keep talking about shutting the radio signal down and find my phone feature is brilliant. I wanna say it will update at least 6 times a day plus radio syncing( i think ive seen it adjust time on the app around a dozen times before) and its just so anal about holding correct time. I guess the only thing they can do now is set the watches to update once a minute if not constantly.


----------



## Sibe

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> does the anti magnetic aspect really matter? wouldnt for example my t200 just adjust itself back to correct time like it does quite a few times a day.


of course the anti magnetic certification is just another feature, ISO 764 (but the G2000 eg uses "JIS type 1" certification, which could be the same), and you may need it or not  even without certification the watch may be able to resist some amount of magnetism of course. And any needle automatic correction function is nice, but it may work only hourly and it is of course better nothing is to correct in the first place 

Citizen has a few antimagnetic watches, too, maybe a lot more than Casio, but the standard is not mentioned


----------



## Kairo

My new arrival OCW-T200SLE-2AJR.
Not easy to take picture of this watch. -It is so more beautiful in real 🙂
Also some close up of the strap to @Paul R 👍


----------



## shez58

Sibe said:


> of course the anti magnetic certification is just another feature, ISO 764 (but the G2000 eg uses "JIS type 1" certification, which could be the same), and you may need it or not  even without certification the watch may be able to resist some amount of magnetism of course. And any needle automatic correction function is nice, but it may work only hourly and it is of course better nothing is to correct in the first place
> 
> Citizen has a few antimagnetic watches, too, maybe a lot more than Casio, but the standard is not mentioned


Latest Citizen mechanical watches with 095x caliber has 16000 A/m, that equal to JIS Type 2.



> The automatic mechanical Citizen caliber 9051 — which beats at 4Hz, has 24 jewels, and a 42-hour maximum power reserve — has been upgraded with enhanced anti-magnetic functionality thanks to an anti-magnetic balance spring and surrounding components. Regarding the anti-magnetic properties, Citizen states that “It maintains its performance even when placed 1 centimeter from a device emitting a magnetic field of 16,000 A/m. The watches are also resistant to magnetic fields from everyday devices, including smartphones, and they can even be used aboard ships with magnetic compasses.”


As I know, all Citizen's Promaster diver watches has JIS Type 1. Not sure about other models.


----------



## Peter_030

Kairo said:


> My new arrival OCW-T200SLE-2AJR


Congrats from a fellow OCW-T200SLE-2AJR owner 👍


----------



## sprite1275

just ordered an S5000E. First time ordering from Japan so lets see how it goes. Also first time ever spending that kind of crazy money on a watch 😰


----------



## nyonya

Think I found my summer combo


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks awesome, @nyonya! Love the combo.


----------



## Fullers1845

nyonya said:


> Think I found my summer combo
> 
> View attachment 16611692


That is so hot! Deets on the strap?


----------



## nyonya

Fullers1845 said:


> That is so hot! Deets on the strap?


Thanks! It's a Eulit perlon.


----------



## docbrauni

..as I like the OCW-G2000 Series I was looking for a new OCW-G2000*F* for some time now - hard to find. 

I was lucky a few days ago and did find one (new old stock) in Japan, now saying hello to this thread... 


















































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## TTV

docbrauni said:


> ..as I like the OCW-G2000 Series I was looking for a new OCW-G2000*F* for some time now - hard to find.
> 
> I was lucky a few days ago and did find one (new old stock) in Japan, now saying hello to this thread...
> 
> View attachment 16615201
> 
> View attachment 16615202
> 
> View attachment 16615203
> 
> View attachment 16615207
> 
> View attachment 16615210
> 
> View attachment 16615214
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Wow + 😍, that is a beauty, congrats for the new piece 👍


----------



## Sir-Guy

@docbrauni, those sub-dials look amazing. Nice photography and great watch!


----------



## Peter_030

docbrauni said:


> I was looking for a new OCW-G2000*F*


Congrats! That watch looks awesome.
Great images BTW!


----------



## Hacknwind

docbrauni said:


> ..as I like the OCW-G2000 Series I was looking for a new OCW-G2000*F* for some time now - hard to find.
> 
> I was lucky a few days ago and did find one (new old stock) in Japan, now saying hello to this thread...
> 
> View attachment 16615201
> 
> View attachment 16615202
> 
> View attachment 16615203
> 
> View attachment 16615207
> 
> View attachment 16615210
> 
> View attachment 16615214
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Congratz Stefan, really sweet watch. Is this 44mm? MB6, BT AND GPS, right? oh my, lol!


----------



## docbrauni

Hacknwind said:


> Congratz Stefan, really sweet watch. Is this 44mm? MB6, BT AND GPS, right? oh my, lol!


...thanks to all!

The watch is ~43,5 (without crown) and ~47mm (with crown). Measured it some time ago on the OCW-G2000SB.

And yes, the full set: MB6, BT, GPS (and of course, Solar, Saphire, Titanium...) 

imho one of the best Oceanus-series ever... 


































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## wongthian2

top view down by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## NatDaBrat

I have not been able to figure out the Oceanus numbering sequence. So OCW - then a letter (S, P, G, T and then the number in this case the 2000.
Does anyone know the significance of that letter between the OCW- and the model number?


----------



## NatDaBrat

can you please explain the difference in the letters? G2000F vs G2000RA vs G2000G
long time GShock fan venturing into Oceanus, but I have not yet figured out the sequencing and its meanings



docbrauni said:


> ..as I like the OCW-G2000 Series I was looking for a new OCW-G2000*F* for some time now - hard to find.
> 
> I was lucky a few days ago and did find one (new old stock) in Japan, now saying hello to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16615201
> 
> View attachment 16615202
> 
> View attachment 16615203
> 
> View attachment 16615207
> 
> View attachment 16615210
> 
> View attachment 16615214
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Igorek

It means different colors and or straps vs bracelets


----------



## NatDaBrat

the first letter before the number does not seem to be associated with band or color. I bought a t4000C-3AJF and its green face with titanium band (green is the 3) 
then theres a t4000CL-2ajf and its a leather band with blue and black face. 
so….the T has nothing to do with band or color, i am baffled by these numbers….lol….not much info out there



Igorek said:


> It means different colors and or straps vs bracelets


----------



## Fullers1845

Got some photo shoot time with @watchcrank_tx’s new green dial T200 at the DFW GTG last night. Enjoy!


----------



## James142




----------



## TTV

Fullers1845 said:


> Got some photo shoot time with @watchcrank_tx’s new green dial T200 at the DFW GTG last night. Enjoy!


Nice duo, thanks @Fullers1845 for sharing 😍👍 Green is cool and blue is even cooler 🙂


----------



## NatDaBrat

which model is this? 


James142 said:


> View attachment 16633549
> 
> View attachment 16633649


----------



## nelamvr6

Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## James142

NatDaBrat said:


> which model is this?


It's an OCW-G2000-1AJF with an aftermarket strap.


----------



## Igorek

New S5000









OCW-S5000EK-1AJF | CASIO


“Elegance，Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質な仕上げと薄く美しいフォルムを追求しているOCEANUS「Manta（マンタ）」から、江戸切子の職人が一つ一つ手作業で仕上げたサファイア素材のベゼルを採用したモデルです。 江戸切子のサファイアガラスベゼルは“斜光”をデザインコンセプトに、斜めに差し込む光の変化を表現するため、日本伝統の文様の一つ「千筋」を施し、ブルーブラックグラデーション蒸着で着色。 先進技術と江戸切子の職人技が融合し、カット面の緻密さと蒸着の色鮮やかな輝きにより、新しいデザインと仕上げになっています。...




www.casio.com


----------



## NatDaBrat

Got this one today,
OCW-T4000C-3AJF
It is advertised as green but really is more on the blue spectrum. The colors definitely change with the light and are reflective of the colors of the ocean, I love it so much I ordered the T200 in the same color.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Also received my T150 last week, looks super classy, love it.


----------



## Igorek

NatDaBrat said:


> Got this one today,
> OCW-T4000C-3AJF
> It is advertised as green but really is more on the blue spectrum. The colors definitely change with the light and are reflective of the colors of the ocean, I love it so much I ordered the T200 in the same color.


Nice, I am thinking about getting the new blue version, where did you get yours?


----------



## NatDaBrat

I got the T150 from Sakura and 
the T4000 and T200 from Japan-onlinestire (they were both sold out on Sakura)


----------



## Paul R

NatDaBrat said:


> I got the T150 from Sakura and
> the T4000 and T200 from Japan-onlinestire (they were both sold out on Sakura)


Awesome, the T4000 and T200 are great watches and I particularly like that shade of green!


----------



## Fullers1845

T200 in low light.


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Barn0081

jewel in the crown......


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## Secondclaw

As a first post, sharing a bit of my Oceanus journey.
Back when I was just got my first job, my mom wanted me to look proper and took me to Service Merchandise (RIP) to get me my first expensive watch. I normally just wore a $20 plastic Casio, as we as a refugee family, never had money for fancy things.
So I got a $350 Seiko titanium chronograph, and I wore that watch for the following 25 years. I loved it, but 25 years is a long time, and the watch got scratched and beat up and eventually, the mechanism inside failed. Repairing it would have cost me another watch, and Seiko was no longer making this model.

So I started looking for a similar replacement, somehow stumbled on this thread, and instantly became fascinated with Oceanus (I live by the ocean, so it was appropriate). Short time later I ordered the S100, and was shocked at the quality and craftsmanship of the watch. The aquamarine lume and flashes of blue in sunlight were awesome, as was accuracy and clarity of it. Only downside was that the watch was a bit heavier and thicker than the old Seiko. Recently I stumbled on a great deal (relatively speaking) on the S5000s limited edition (#58 of 200 I think), so I had to buy it. In sunlight this watch is something special, and it's very similar in thickness and weight to the old Seiko. Certainly came a bit far from the $350 watch quarter of a century ago! I do prefer S100 though in the evenings and in dim areas as S5000s is hard to read in dim light.


----------



## sprite1275

Secondclaw said:


> As a first post, sharing a bit of my Oceanus journey.
> Back when I was just got my first job, my mom wanted me to look proper and took me to Service Merchandise (RIP) to get me my first expensive watch. I normally just wore a $20 plastic Casio, as we as a refugee family, never had money for fancy things.
> So I got a $350 Seiko titanium chronograph, and I wore that watch for the following 25 years. I loved it, but 25 years is a long time, and the watch got scratched and beat up and eventually, the mechanism inside failed. Repairing it would have cost me another watch, and Seiko was no longer making this model.
> 
> So I started looking for a similar replacement, somehow stumbled on this thread, and instantly became fascinated with Oceanus (I live by the ocean, so it was appropriate). Short time later I ordered the S100, and was shocked at the quality and craftsmanship of the watch. The aquamarine lume and flashes of blue in sunlight were awesome, as was accuracy and clarity of it. Only downside was that the watch was a bit heavier and thicker than the old Seiko. Recently I stumbled on a great deal (relatively speaking) on the S5000s limited edition (#58 of 200 I think), so I had to buy it. In sunlight this watch is something special, and it's very similar in thickness and weight to the old Seiko. Certainly came a bit far from the $350 watch quarter of a century ago! I do prefer S100 though in the evenings and in dim areas as S5000s is hard to read in dim light.
> 
> View attachment 16645424
> 
> View attachment 16645423


Nice. I have never had a titanium watch before the 5000. I new it would be lighter thany other watches but I was not expecting how light it is. Hardly feels like your wearing it.


----------



## Secondclaw

sprite1275 said:


> Nice. I have never had a titanium watch before the 5000. I new it would be lighter thany other watches but I was not expecting how light it is. Hardly feels like your wearing it.


That's what I found shocking, that old Seiko was hardly any heavier than the plastic Casio. Crazy. Unfortunately, I am partly made of titanium myself these days, so a titanium watch is even more appropriate


----------



## sprite1275

Secondclaw said:


> That's what I found shocking, that old Seiko was hardly any heavier than the plastic Casio. Crazy. Unfortunately, I am partly made of titanium myself these days, so a titanium watch is even more appropriate


Oh right. Yes sounds like a good match.  what ever part of your body it is it must be very light!


----------



## Secondclaw

sprite1275 said:


> Oh right. Yes sounds like a good match.  what ever part of your body it is it must be very light!


Every since I got the Seiko I always said that titanium was my favorite metal. Well ... joke's on me ... I am still contemplating having that seiko repaired one of these days - replace the glass and some mechanism. For memories ...


----------



## sprite1275

Secondclaw said:


> Every since I got the Seiko I always said that titanium was my favorite metal. Well ... joke's on me ... I am still contemplating having that seiko repaired one of these days - replace the glass and some mechanism. For memories ...


It sounds like that watch meant quite a bit to you. Could be worth considering. Or you could get infused into your body 😁 it is definitely a nice metal I just wonder what the durability will be like. Time will tell.


----------



## Blubaru703

Barn0081 said:


> jewel in the crown......
> 
> View attachment 16644989


That’s class


----------



## Paul R

Hanging out at the beach.


----------



## Daruba

Well, you did it again! You all posting all those awesome Oceanus watches. 
How can a simple man resist the urge to own at least one?
I had to order. Now the terrible wait from Japan to Miami to Aruba.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Nice Choice, it really is a beauty. i found it even more so in person. 😎



Daruba said:


> Well, you did it again! You all posting all those awesome Oceanus watches.
> How can a simple man resist the urge to own at least one?
> I had to order. Now the terrible wait from Japan to Miami to Aruba.
> 
> View attachment 16647356


----------



## Daruba

NatDaBrat said:


> Nice Choice, it really is a beauty. i found it even more so in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16647459


Thank you @NatDaBrat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek

OCW-T4000ALE


----------



## Don Kozdro

Hi. I recently bought a casio Oceanus t200s. To be sure, I deleted the Bluetooth pairing from the watch. The watch does not want to connect to the RC, it lies next to the window here other RC watches connect without any problem. What may be the problem? automatic time synchronization enabled. The watch has been synchronized via the RC app on the smartphone though.


----------



## Tiribos

Don Kozdro said:


> Hi. I recently bought a casio Oceanus t200s. To be sure, I deleted the Bluetooth pairing from the watch. The watch does not want to connect to the RC, it lies next to the window here other RC watches connect without any problem. What may be the problem? automatic time synchronization enabled. The watch has been synchronized via the RC app on the smartphone though.


Hi and welcome.

In my opinion, the pairing information is still in the watch and you check if it had reception after it looked for the BT connection and as it did not find this one it tells you no.
If you look at your watch around 2 a.m. when it checks for radio reception, you will see that it is working and you will get a Y if you check.

I think you need to remove the pairing information *from the watch*.

I do not know exactly the procedure, for a GWR-B1000 it is:

1. Pull out the crown to the second click.
2. Hold down (B) for about 10 seconds. This deletes the pairing information. The second hand will point to [C].
3. Push the crown back in.


----------



## Don Kozdro

I did exactly as you described it. pull out the crown to the second position, and held down the key for 10 seconds. Still not connected with RC. Manual synchronization with google play application for radio synchronization worked. Automatic night synchronization does not work. G shock GW-M5610 connects without any problems, and it lies anywhere.


----------



## Tiribos

If it works with the radio wave simulator, there is no problem.
There are days when some of my watches did not receive radio waves while others did. 
Patience.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Not sure where you are or how long you have had the watch, but weather also affects the auto sync. If the weather is not the clear, often they do not sync.



Don Kozdro said:


> I did exactly as you described it. pull out the crown to the second position, and held down the key for 10 seconds. Still not connected with RC. Manual synchronization with google play application for radio synchronization worked. Automatic night synchronization does not work. G shock GW-M5610 connects without any problems, and it lies anywhere.


----------



## Fullers1845

@Don Kozdro: I’m pretty sure the pairing needs to be deleted from the watch itself.










Full Manual here:  https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/index.html

Edit: I see you tried this, above. Did the second hand point to “C” after holding the button?


----------



## Don Kozdro

yes i did. The seconds hand pointed to C. I also manually set my time zone


----------



## Leandro_MRE

sprite1275 said:


>


great, I almost got this one.


----------



## sprite1275

Leandro_MRE said:


> great, I almost got this one.


Which do you have? The more I'm wearing this watch the more I'm liking it. I like a watch that looks different every time you look at it and it definitely does that.


----------



## Barn0081

new watch time.....

*OCW-S5000EK....*
June 10. Limited to 1,000 pieces, the price is 253,000 yen.









here...

*OCW-T4000BRE...*
BRIEFING collaboration model 
June 17, the price is 148,500 yen.










here...


----------



## Peter_030

Watch Review: Casio Oceanus Manta Titanium OCWS6000: Watch Review: Casio Oceanus Manta Titanium OCWS6000 | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Igorek

A bit late since s6000 been out for a while now but new reviews, photos and videos are always welcome, especially for a beautiful watch like that.


----------



## Barn0081

still love this guy..


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## will_atl

New to me, gently used Casio Oceanus OCW-S100P-2AJF.

After 10 minutes with a Cape Cod cloth, and a quick bath and wash with a toothbrush! It still needs some love, but I wanted to wear it 🤪


----------



## TTV

will_atl said:


> New to me, gently used Casio Oceanus OCW-S100P-2AJF.
> 
> After 10 minutes with a Cape Cod cloth, and a quick bath and wash with a toothbrush! It still needs some love, but I wanted to wear it 🤪
> View attachment 16666535
> 
> View attachment 16666537
> 
> View attachment 16666536


That IS a beautiful OCW, really great pics, thanks for sharing @will_atl 😍👍


----------



## will_atl

TTV said:


> That IS a beautiful OCW, really great pics, thanks for sharing @will_atl 😍👍


Thank you for your kind words! It was a little bit of an impulse purchase, and a low bid on eBay that I didn't expect to win. I have read lots of good things about the Oceanus line, and I like three hands and a date (that's enough complications for me). When I saw the mother of pearl dial I was intrigued, and now it's mine!

Now I am researching how to bring it back to its former glory I have brushed the clasp this afternoon, and removed all but the deepest scratches. the bezel and bracelet are next, but slowly! I have learned that I am not the most patient, and sometimes need to go slowly, I would love to get the bezel shining again it has a fair few scars. The bracelet, I will start gently with just one link, and see how it goes.


----------



## Kairo

Hi.
My OCW-T200SLE-2AJR is a fantastic watch, and the two blue and brown Leather-straps suits the watch really nice. -Especially the blue one.

However, i would really like a silicone strap on this one, and i am asking for helps regarding colors.
Barton have one Brown top / khaki bottom. 
I like it, but i also want other people think it is a nice combination.

Honest second opinions will be grate 🙂


----------



## will_atl

High fashion is not something that I am known for, so I won't pass judgement on the color of strap someone picks out. 

What I can tell you is, I have two Barton Elite Silicon straps, and they are very comfortable to wear. They are somewhat cat proof too!

Here in the US, they are only about $20 on Amazon, so for me, buying them is low risk.


















I think that the brown could work, as could the blue.


----------



## Kairo

will_atl said:


> High fashion is not something that I am known for, so I won't pass judgement on the color of strap someone picks out.
> 
> What I can tell you is, I have two Barton Elite Silicon straps, and they are very comfortable to wear. They are somewhat cat proof too!
> 
> Here in the US, they are only about $20 on Amazon, so for me, buying them is low risk.
> 
> View attachment 16669046
> 
> View attachment 16669047
> 
> 
> I think that the brown could work, as could the blue.
> View attachment 16669049


Hi.
Thanks a lot for your opinions, and especially the cat-picture 🙂
I have a Barton strap just like yours on my Seiko SHC015, and it is very nice wearing.

The blue strap from Barton looks very nice also. In fact i would like a blue one more than a brown, but i am afraid that if the two blue colors dont match 100%, it will look strange.
But i really like the blue....


----------



## Barn0081

some summer colour ...


----------



## Kairo

D


----------



## Barn0081

this years limited " S " model is OCW-S600EK-1AJR
Limited to 300 pieces, Price: 352,000 yen ,Scheduled to be released this month.

" Based on the model "OCW-S6000" with a jewel-like facet cut on the exposed thick sapphire glass bezel, it is cut with Edo Kiriko and has a gradation vapor deposition that changes from blue to green. "


----------



## Tseg

Dang, I came across the Oceanus sub-brand about 5 years ago and was considering acquiring... then drifted away from watches for 5 years, but now I'm back I'm starting to get that itch again. I recently gave my Citizen titanium atomic watch to my son so feeling a bit exposed without something atomic and solar.


----------



## Tiribos

OCW-T150-2AJF


----------



## Daruba

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16672934
> 
> OCW-T150-2AJF


Awesome!

Mine will be here next week 💗


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Tiribos

Daruba said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Mine will be here next week 💗


You will be happy with it.
The colors of the dial are very interesting. 
I love NatDaBrat's photo on page 146, the capture of the watch is really well.


----------



## Don Kozdro

Don Kozdro said:


> Hi. I recently bought a casio Oceanus t200s. To be sure, I deleted the Bluetooth pairing from the watch. The watch does not want to connect to the RC, it lies next to the window here other RC watches connect without any problem. What may be the problem? automatic time synchronization enabled. The watch has been synchronized via the RC app on the smartphone though.


I come back to the topic. This RC works weird. The watch is on the windowsill and shows N, which is NO every morning. Synchronization failed. However, one day, I noticed it synchronized correctly after 1 am, it showed YES, I didn't change any settings, it was still lying on the windowsill, but in the morning it showed NO .. All I did was just check with the key if the synchronization was correct. Another time the watch was on the piano, 3 meters from the window and it showed YES in the morning .. it has been reset several times since then and shows NO every night. For about 2 weeks .. Is it possible that this RC module is weak after all? Beautiful watch, but I'm starting to lose my patience with it.


----------



## Tiribos

Don Kozdro said:


> I come back to the topic. This RC works weird. The watch is on the windowsill and shows N, which is NO every morning. Synchronization failed. However, one day, I noticed it synchronized correctly after 1 am, it showed YES, I didn't change any settings, it was still lying on the windowsill, but in the morning it showed NO .. All I did was just check with the key if the synchronization was correct. Another time the watch was on the piano, 3 meters from the window and it showed YES in the morning .. it has been reset several times since then and shows NO every night. For about 2 weeks .. Is it possible that this RC module is weak after all? Beautiful watch, but I'm starting to lose my patience with it.


*The pairing in the watch is not erased !!!!!! *
At 1:00 a.m. it synchronizes with the MB6 and you will have Y until 5:59 a.m.
At 6:00 am she will look for the bluetooth and if she does not find it you will have N until 1:00 am next morning.


----------



## Tiribos

Tiribos said:


> *The pairing in the watch is not erased !!!!!! *
> At 1:00 a.m. it synchronizes with the MB6 and you will have Y until 5:59 a.m.
> At 6:00 am she will look for the bluetooth and if she does not find it you will have N until 1:00 am next morning.


Delay my indications of 30mn


----------



## Don Kozdro

I wrote above that I removed the pairing of the watch with the phone in the application and in the watch itself. the application is also uninstalled. yesterday i was doing a bluetooth pairing reset on my watch. I released the key after 10 seconds when the second hand showed C.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Finally got my T200S-3AJF. The green in this one is Green And beautiful. The 4000 changes from greens to blues, and maybe that is accented by the sub dials, not sure, but this one is definitely all green. I am actually quite partial to the 4000 and how it can look green or blue or both all at once, but I did want a green one, and this foots the bill


----------



## Fullers1845

Tiribos said:


> *The pairing in the watch is not erased !!!!!! *
> At 1:00 a.m. it synchronizes with the MB6 and you will have Y until 5:59 a.m.
> At 6:00 am she will look for the bluetooth and if she does not find it you will have N until 1:00 am next morning.


This. Your watch is still looking for Bluetooth.


----------



## James142




----------



## Tiribos

Don Kozdro said:


> I wrote above that I removed the pairing of the watch with the phone in the application and in the watch itself. the application is also uninstalled. yesterday i was doing a bluetooth pairing reset on my watch. I released the key after 10 seconds when the second hand showed C.


Look at the bluetooth pairing hours and you will see that the second hand indicates that it is looking for the connection... 
The pairing is not deleted...


----------



## dgaddis

They’re right, it’s still trying to sync via Bluetooth. Delete the pairing in the watch again.


----------



## FarmeR57

I have owned a well-worn OCW-P500TDJ for a couple years now and really enjoy its size and looks. So when a pristine example came up for a great price there was no other choice 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## euge_lee

FarmeR57 said:


> I have owned a well-worn OCW-P500TDJ for a couple years now and really enjoy its size and looks. So when a pristine example came up for a great price there was no other choice


I love my P500TDJ! Especially the second hand at the 6 o’clock complication while the larger second hand stays at 12… like the Rolex Daytona.


----------



## FarmeR57

euge_lee said:


> I love my P500TDJ! Especially the second hand at the 6 o’clock complication while the larger second hand stays at 12… like the Rolex Daytona.


Thanks for the word, euge_lee🙂 

My OC-505, OCW-600, and OCW-M700 also share this "feature".


----------



## Eraserhead

Paul R said:


> T2600 with another new strap. BOB Italian with titanium buckle that got the same polish job. Love this look!
> View attachment 16430764
> 
> View attachment 16430765
> 
> View attachment 16430766


This T2600 looks amazing, nice strap as well. May I ask where did you buy the watch from? Also did you have any duty fees? Thank you.


----------



## will_atl

I just can’t stop wearing this one I got last week, I haven’t even found it a slot in the watch box yet, it just sits on top, ready to go every morning.
One thing that I have noticed, which is awesome, is that I can see the date without having to put my reading glasses on


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Peter_030

My photographic skills cannot touch those demonstrated above but I give you

*The Beast and The Beauty*

Dozing next to each other on the windowsill, keeping their batteries topped off and craving for that midnight radio signal


----------



## dgaddis

Peter_030 said:


> My photographic skills cannot touch those demonstrated above but I give you
> 
> *The Beast and The Beauty*
> 
> Dozing next to each other on the windowsill, keeping their batteries topped off and craving for that midnight radio signal
> 
> View attachment 16685459


That's a great two watch collection.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Agree. These could be my 2.


----------



## Barn0081

Just a video off OCW-S6000EK-1AJR...
Good luck finding one though


----------



## Peter_030

Barn0081 said:


> Good luck finding one though


Ran this article through Google Translate: オシアナス 江戸切子 Manta S6000 Series OCW-S6000EK-1AJR 世界限定300本 - 精光堂 -SEIKODO- 輸入時計正規販売・高品質ダイヤモンド専門店

(just click that link for the English translation)

Great read, very nice pics


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## dgaddis

Just chiming in to say I really hope Oceanus does another diver and makes it nice and small and tidy and simple. Lug to lug under 46mm, thickness under 13mm, use the same movement as the T200. I know they won't, but, I wish they would.


----------



## FarmeR57

dgaddis said:


> Just chiming in to say I really hope Oceanus does another diver and makes it nice and small and tidy and simple. Lug to lug under 46mm, thickness under 13mm, use the same movement as the T200. I know they won't, but, I wish they would.


Does this check most of your boxes?


----------



## Daruba

FarmeR57 said:


> Does this check most of your boxes?
> 
> View attachment 16687949


@FarmeR57 What an incredible beautiful watch. Which model is this?


----------



## dgaddis

FarmeR57 said:


> Does this check most of your boxes?
> 
> View attachment 16687949


Hadn't seen that one before! What's the model number, and what are the dimensions?


----------



## cjbiker

dgaddis said:


> Just chiming in to say I really hope Oceanus does another diver and makes it nice and small and tidy and simple. Lug to lug under 46mm, thickness under 13mm, use the same movement as the T200. I know they won't, but, I wish they would.


That would be perfect, IMHO. Although I just ordered a T2600, so I kind of hope they don't release anything new that I just have to buy for a while!


----------



## FarmeR57

Daruba said:


> @FarmeR57 What an incredible beautiful watch. Which model is this?





dgaddis said:


> Hadn't seen that one before! What's the model number, and what are the dimensions?


It is an OCW-P100TD-1A from 2010 and afaik is the first of the Cachalot series. Only 100M water resistance though. There is also a white face version with lighter blue accents.
Unsure of the dimensions but here it is with a square for scale.


----------



## Peter_030

FarmeR57 said:


> It is an OCW-P100TD-1A from 2010


That's a looker!

Article with all you want to know here: Oceanus OCW-P100TD / 2010 / Casio Watch Archive

But stiil a bit large


> 46.4 X 42.7 X 10.8 mm


Briefly mentioned here: New Oceanus Cachalot


----------



## James142

FarmeR57 said:


> It is an OCW-P100TD-1A from 2010 and afaik is the first of the Cachalot series. Only 100M water resistance though. There is also a white face version with lighter blue accents.
> Unsure of the dimensions but here it is with a square for scale.
> View attachment 16688131
> 
> View attachment 16688133


That P100 looks sweet! 

I never could quite warm up to the more recent cachalot model, probably because of its size, but also probably because the Seiko 300m tuna pretty much ruined me for other divers lol.


----------



## dgaddis

James142 said:


> That P100 looks sweet!
> 
> I never could quite warm up to the more recent cachalot model, probably because of its size, but also probably because the Seiko 300m tuna pretty much ruined me for other divers lol.


This is my current diver. Simple, small (42.something case but the lug to lug is only 43mm and the thickness is under 13mm, and it feels like it just melts into my wrist. I'd love something similar but solar quartz that's radio controlled, with similar simple styling, three hands and a date and no extra fuss, etc.


----------



## Paul R

Eraserhead said:


> This T2600 looks amazing, nice strap as well. May I ask where did you buy the watch from? Also did you have any duty fees? Thank you.


Thanks! One of my favorites. Very interesting module. It always displays all three modes so you can start the stopwatch in timekeeping and in stopwatch mode it's still displaying worldtime and local time, etc. Switching between modes just kind of swaps which mode is using which dial. No 24 hour dials, which I appreciate. The mode dial also has an interesting way of always indicating which of the dials is doing what, beyond just pointing at the current mode. I also feel like the styling is a little more like the S100 than anything similar in the current lineup.
I got it from a shop off ebay but they don't seem to be carrying watch anymore. I paid tax but there was also a 5% item discount from ebay so I paid $55 tax and had a $28 discount for about $600 shipped.


----------



## fmc000

FarmeR57 said:


> Does this check most of your boxes?
> 
> View attachment 16687949


This is freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## Eraserhead

Paul R said:


> Thanks! One of my favorites. Very interesting module. It always displays all three modes so you can start the stopwatch in timekeeping and in stopwatch mode it's still displaying worldtime and local time, etc. Switching between modes just kind of swaps which mode is using which dial. No 24 hour dials, which I appreciate. The mode dial also has an interesting way of always indicating which of the dials is doing what, beyond just pointing at the current mode. I also feel like the styling is a little more like the S100 than anything similar in the current lineup.
> I got it from a shop off ebay but they don't seem to be carrying watch anymore. I paid tax but there was also a 5% item discount from ebay so I paid $55 tax and had a $28 discount for about $600 shipped.


Very interesting indeed. I saw the watch on different Japanese stores but I expect having to pay quite a bit in taxes. Nonetheless I really like this model and would like to have one in the future. Many thanks.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Mr Auto

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Agree. These could be my 2.


That's a nice combo!

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock

😲 No idea what BRIEFING means but that is not what I would expect an Oceanus to look like!! 😍

Edit: Answered my own question here! OCW-T4000BRE-5AJR | CASIO


----------



## jkpa

Considering an Oceanus for my next purchase. I have a vacation in Europe coming up where I'll be going back and forth between time zones and the genius time zone functionality of many of these watches is cool. I had a black dial S100 some years ago and it's spectacular, but this time I can't decide if I should do that one again (black dials are plentiful in the collection), or if I should go with the T150 with that white/light blue dial and blue accents. It seems a little more casual and would fit right in on vacation. Or should I up the ante a bit and go for an S5000 which is double the price?


----------



## NatDaBrat

jkpa said:


> Considering an Oceanus for my next purchase. I have a vacation in Europe coming up where I'll be going back and forth between time zones and the genius time zone functionality of many of these watches is cool. I had a black dial S100 some years ago and it's spectacular, but this time I can't decide if I should do that one again (black dials are plentiful in the collection), or if I should go with the T150 with that white/light blue dial and blue accents. It seems a little more casual and would fit right in on vacation. Or should I up the ante a bit and go for an S5000 which is double the price?


I have the T150 and totally bought it with beach vacations In mind. The blue is perfect and its also Titanium


----------



## NatDaBrat

jkpa said:


> Considering an Oceanus for my next purchase. I have a vacation in Europe coming up where I'll be going back and forth between time zones and the genius time zone functionality of many of these watches is cool. I had a black dial S100 some years ago and it's spectacular, but this time I can't decide if I should do that one again (black dials are plentiful in the collection), or if I should go with the T150 with that white/light blue dial and blue accents. It seems a little more casual and would fit right in on vacation. Or should I up the ante a bit and go for an S5000 which is double the price?


The T3000 is a beauty as well and displays two timezones, and is Titanium!


----------



## jkpa

^ it does look pretty fantastic.


----------



## jkpa

NatDaBrat said:


> The T3000 is a beauty as well and displays two timezones
> 
> View attachment 16697897


wow what a pic. Blue dial/steel bezel? Got more pictures?


----------



## NatDaBrat

And then there's the new Green dial, and on the T4000, the color really changes from greens to blues, I’ve had so many people comment on this one. Titanium also


----------



## NatDaBrat

jkpa said:


> wow what a pic. Blue dial/steel bezel? Got more pictures?


this is Titanium!


----------



## Paul R

@jkpa The S5000 base version is (comparatively) low key. Also one of the Bluetooth watches will adjust it's own time if your phone has detected the change. Then it's just a manual BT sync and it's set. Alternatively you can change it yourself. I like the phone finder functionality and use it fairly often.


----------



## shez58

Being the owner of these 3 Oceanus watches, it's time to say goodbye to T200 and P2000 and keep S4000D.
T200 was one of my favorites, among the first watches I loved, and I started my watch journey. However, after time, I realized that for my 6.75' inch wrist, the dress watch should be around 38-39mm in case diameter. I can't wear the T200 anymore. It's a big watch for me, and the 41mm case wears like a watch with 42mm.
While P2000, with its enormous size, wears a smaller like 45-46mm, and it's ok for me. However, I can't live with the dial. The dial is too complicated, it's readable, but when wearing this watch, it doesn't look like a diver watch, more like a chronograph Invicta diver, G-Shock, or something. Build quality and craftsmanship are outstanding, without a doubt. Even so, the clasp is another issue with P2000, and I can't find a perfect fit since it doesn't have any micro adjustment.
S4000D is a keeper, and it has a perfect size for a chronograph watch for me. I like the case shape and to be honest, all of these three watches wear the same, they are all blue, they all dress watches with a little bit of sporty looking, and I don't see any reason to keep all of them.

In conclusion, I wouldn't say I liked the path that the Oceanus was moving. They are making the S - a more sporty line a smaller and smaller while keeping the T - a classic line only in a medium size. And there is a P line that is big as G-Shock MRG. I wish the Oceanus to start making the dress watch smaller and keep the S line in size around the S3000-S4000 models, and if that happens, maybe someday I will consider purchasing the next Oceanus watch.


----------



## NatDaBrat

Does anyone know the significance of the letters T and S in the T models vs. The S models?


----------



## dgaddis

NatDaBrat said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the letters T and S in the T models vs. The S models?


It always bothered me that:
*S*100 = *T*itanium 
*T*200 = *S*teel


----------



## NatDaBrat

dgaddis said:


> It always bothered me that:
> *S*100 = *T*itanium
> *T*200 = *S*teel


Yeah, i’ve been trying to figure it out for a while, and I even sent them an email and messages on social. Crickets.


----------



## Eraserhead

Why most Oceanus model do not have an alarm function? I am looking at the T2600, T3000, T4000 and S5000. All models that I really like but they all lack this one feature I really want. Edifice line seems almost as nice and offer more function at a much lower cost. I don't get it. I want an Oceanus but I also want all the features commonly found on much cheaper Casio.


----------



## NatDaBrat

[


Eraserhead said:


> Why most Oceanus model do not have an alarm function? I am looking at the T2600, T3000, T4000 and S5000. All models that I really like but they all lack this one feature I really want. Edifice line seems almost as nice and offer more function at a much lower cost. I don't get it. I want an Oceanus but I also want all the features commonly found on much cheaper Casio.


i guess they have enough models with all those bells and whistles, and the Oceanus line is meant to be more for those who are not looking for other functions besides time. Casio definitely has something for everyone.


----------



## Eraserhead

NatDaBrat said:


> [
> 
> i guess they have enough models with all those bells and whistles, and the Oceanus line is meant to be more for those who are not looking for other functions besides time. Casio definitely has something for everyone.


Maybe, that’s unfortunate. It’s like we have enough cars with radios so stop putting them in the new expensive cars. I went hunting on ebay and lots of old Oceanus models had the alarm function. In the future, I want to have only one nice watch that does it all. Casio Oceanus would fit that description as long as they include all the functions. I know the alarm is available on some diver’s, P2000? Is it? I forgot the model number but anyway that’s not what I’m looking for.


----------



## Barn0081

all white...


----------



## Daruba

Barn0081 said:


> all white...
> View attachment 16701442
> 
> 
> View attachment 16701443


People like you, dear @Barn0081, are the reason of costing me a lot of money. How can a simple soul like me resist buying an Oceanus if I'm tempted like this? 

Awesome watch!


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> People like you, dear @Barn0081, are the reason of costing me a lot of money. How can a simple soul like me resist buying an Oceanus if I'm tempted like this?
> 
> Awesome watch!


110% agree with you @Daruba 😍


----------



## TTV

Thursday T200 reflections 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

Well, thanks to your motivation, the WRUW for tomorrow will be my brand new OCW-T150-2AJF


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Well, thanks to your motivation, the WRUW for tomorrow will be my brand new OCW-T150-2AJF
> 
> View attachment 16701754
> 
> View attachment 16701755
> 
> View attachment 16701753


Early congrats @Daruba for the super nice OCW 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Early congrats @Daruba for the super nice OCW 😍👍





TTV said:


> Early congrats @Daruba for the super nice OCW 😍👍


Thank you @TTV


----------



## Paul R

@shez58 Yeah, we've heard discussion about the desireability of a smaller diver and I'd like to see a smaller dress watch that came on a strap. Just solar and MB6 would be fine for both.


----------



## lamoix

Some photos of the crew and the Oceanus that I've taken over the years. 

The reference numbers from left to right are as follows
LCW-M170D-1AER
OCW-P1000-1AJF
GW-B5600-2JF
MSG-W200-7AJF
LRW200H-4B2V

The Oceanus has an inner rotating bezel for compass orienteering and I wind up wearing it with blue on the right, rather than on the top.


----------



## Paul R

Eraserhead said:


> Why most Oceanus model do not have an alarm function? I am looking at the T2600, T3000, T4000 and S5000. All models that I really like but they all lack this one feature I really want. Edifice line seems almost as nice and offer more function at a much lower cost. I don't get it. I want an Oceanus but I also want all the features commonly found on much cheaper Casio.


Yeah I think about ten years ago Casio decided that Oceanus wouldn't have any tone functionality; That beeping for a timer or alert wasn't something a truly fine analog watch would do.

I had an M800 that I really enjoyed because of the alarm and timer, but it had some sort of power issues.


----------



## Eraserhead

Paul R said:


> Yeah I think about ten years ago Casio decided that Oceanus wouldn't have any tone functionality; That beeping for a timer or alert wasn't something a truly fine analog watch would do.
> 
> I had an M800 that I really enjoyed because of the alarm and timer, but it had some sort of power issues.


That’s too bad, I’m surprised you had a problem with your watch but then again, nothing is perfect, Casio has a solid reputation but not immune to rare defect I guess.

So there is no actual Oceanus model with an alarm? That’s such a bummer, I really like them. I guess I’ll go Edifice or Citizen then.


----------



## Paul R

lamoix said:


> Some photos of the crew and the Oceanus that I've taken over the years.
> 
> The reference numbers from left to right are as follows
> LCW-M170D-1AER
> OCW-P1000-1AJF
> GW-B5600-2JF
> MSG-W200-7AJF
> LRW200H-4B2V
> 
> The Oceanus has an inner rotating bezel for compass orienteering and I wind up wearing it with blue on the right, rather than on the top.


The P1000 is awesome and almost exactly what I'd like in a smaller diver but I want a minute bezel, not compass bearings.


----------



## lamoix

Eraserhead said:


> That’s too bad, I’m surprised you had a problem with your watch but then again, nothing is perfect, Casio has a solid reputation but not immune to rare defect I guess.
> 
> So there is no actual Oceanus model with an alarm? That’s such a bummer, I really like them. I guess I’ll go Edifice or Citizen then.











Casio | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio watches from Japan online. Fast delivery with EMS worldwide. Accepting Paypal.




www.sakurawatches.com




Two models with alarms, each with two colorways.


----------



## Eraserhead

lamoix said:


> Casio | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio watches from Japan online. Fast delivery with EMS worldwide. Accepting Paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two models with alarms, each with two colorways.


Thanks for the link, that's weird because I have spent some time shopping on the Sakura website but I did not notice the P1000. Unfortunately, I find the P1000 too big and the S6000 too expensive.


----------



## jkpa

Ordered it. Father’s Day gift from the family.


----------



## Paul R

@Eraserhead and @lamoix This is odd for Sakura to get wrong but the S6000 doesn't have an alarm. The P1000 is out of stock in any case.


----------



## Eraserhead

Paul R said:


> @Eraserhead and @lamoix This is odd for Sakura to get wrong but the S6000 doesn't have an alarm. The P1000 is out of stock in any case.


_Good call. I thought it was rather strange that the dial did not display the alarm function but I stopped there and did not inquiry more as it's outside of my price _range anyway.


----------



## docbrauni

...The P1000 is / was outstanding regarding its features! It not only has alarm and countdown-timer, but also compass (!). This is from the 2018 Oceanus catalog:










I really like that module (which is very similar to the modules of the Edifice EQW-A1200 [Edifice actually with 10-Laps Stopwatch and Fastest-Lap-Function!] and G-Shock GW-A1100 of that era)...


































...and the P1000 is not that big, see comparison to the P2000:










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Badger18

jkpa said:


> Ordered it. Father’s Day gift from the family.
> I have tried on the 100 and really liked it but this 150 looks great has anyone owned both.
> View attachment 16706292


----------



## Paul R

FYI Badger you typed your text in the quote brackets so it looks like you only posted a quote.

I'm sure someone here has at least tried both the S100 and T150 on.


----------



## Tiribos

docbrauni said:


> ...The P1000 is / was outstanding regarding its features! It not only has alarm and countdown-timer, but also compass (!). This is from the 2018 Oceanus catalog:
> 
> View attachment 16706900
> 
> 
> I really like that module (which is very similar to the modules of the Edifice EQW-A1200 [Edifice actually with 10-Laps Stopwatch and Fastest-Lap-Function!] and G-Shock GW-A1100 of that era)...
> 
> View attachment 16706901
> 
> View attachment 16706902
> 
> View attachment 16706908
> 
> View attachment 16706911
> 
> 
> ...and the P1000 is not that big, see comparison to the P2000:
> 
> View attachment 16706905
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


My Variations Salute Yours 








GW-A1100FC-1A _ OCW-P1000B-1AJF _ EQW-A1200DC-1AJF


----------



## Badger18

Paul R said:


> FYI Badger you typed your text in the quote brackets so it looks like you only posted a quote.
> 
> I'm sure someone here has at least tried both the S100 and T150 on.


Thanks Paul stuffed up again.


----------



## oceanusguy

So the only Oceanus model currently available with an alarm is the P1000? 

I'm looking for an alarm and/or countdown timer. The MTG-B2000B is perfect but I think it's too large. Currently have an OCW-S100 which I love, but I could really use a good timer function. 

The P1000B in black looks pretty great; don't really need the compass but maybe that's the one... how's the alarm/timer function? Usable with so few dials/buttons?


----------



## lamoix

oceanusguy said:


> So the only Oceanus model currently available with an alarm is the P1000?
> 
> I'm looking for an alarm and/or countdown timer. The MTG-B2000B is perfect but I think it's too large. Currently have an OCW-S100 which I love, but I could really use a good timer function.
> 
> The P1000B in black looks pretty great; don't really need the compass but maybe that's the one... how's the alarm/timer function? Usable with so few dials/buttons?


I actually think the alarm and timer on the P1000 is easier than on my digital watches. In Timer mode for example you simply twist the crown to add or remove time on the main face dial.


----------



## oceanusguy

lamoix said:


> I actually think the alarm and timer on the P1000 is easier than on my digital watches. In Timer mode for example you simply twist the crown to add or remove time on the main face dial.


Thanks - I just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned P1000B on e-bay from Japan; wish me luck!


----------



## wongthian2

Oceanus nite by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845

“What’s that?” You say. “An Oceanus with a cyclops?”










No, just an Oceanus in the water!


----------



## TTV

Fullers1845 said:


> “What’s that?” You say. “An Oceanus with a cyclops?”
> 
> View attachment 16712926
> 
> 
> No, just an Oceanus in the water!
> View attachment 16712927
> 
> View attachment 16712930


Nice shot @Fullers1845 😍👍


----------



## Fullers1845

Thx! Here are a couple more.


----------



## James142

Fullers1845 said:


> “What’s that?” You say. “An Oceanus with a cyclops?”
> 
> View attachment 16712926
> 
> 
> No, just an Oceanus in the water!
> View attachment 16712927
> 
> View attachment 16712930


You had me there for a sec haha 😲😂

Nice watch! 🤤


----------



## 3-1-1

Manta…


----------



## Barn0081

OCW-T2500C-7AJF....

Shocked how much the STW on the lower dial has faded


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## 3-1-1

Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 16718095


AeroPress?


----------



## Paul R

OK, so in terms of a smaller diver. I think something very similar to a Bulova Accutron Snorkel is what I'd like to see. But a smaller 40mm with Oceanus finishing, MB6, tough movement, and a quick-adjust bracelet. The domed crystal and 1:30 and 4:30 crowns would be fine and it would need a function pusher at 8 o'clock.


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## Picaroon

Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 16718095


That dial looks glossy; beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

3-1-1 said:


> AeroPress?


Yep.


----------



## euge_lee

Took a nice photo of my Oceanus OCW-S4000C today.


----------



## will_atl

I took a couple of pics of my watch underwater, in the pool, over the weekend!










I think that the mother of pearl dial is awesome!


----------



## Paul R

New RLC strap. It's 22mm but these are pretty soft so not much to give it a little 1mm squeeze. Polished Ti buckle.


----------



## dgaddis

^^That looks great!


----------



## Daruba

Paul R said:


> New RLC strap. It's 22mm but these are pretty soft so not much to give it a little 1mm squeeze. Polished Ti buckle.
> View attachment 16728177
> 
> View attachment 16728180
> 
> View attachment 16728185
> 
> View attachment 16728186


Looks awesome! Stays very nice on that strap.


----------



## Paul R

@dgaddis @Daruba thanks guys! 😄


----------



## Don Kozdro

what is the self update tab in Oceanus connected? What is this function responsible for?


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Paul R

Don Kozdro said:


> what is the self update tab in Oceanus connected? What is this function responsible for?


The self update is for the time zone and DST tables. A city or country will either start or stop supporting DST or change their time zone and Casio will include that in the next update. If the US stops supporting DST _in November 2023*_ than they (and who knows how many other countries) will switch from "Changed" to " - ".

@Fullers1845 someone was out in the sun!

*When the change would actually go into effect.


----------



## shez58




----------



## oceanusguy

oceanusguy said:


> Thanks - I just pulled the trigger on a pre-owned P1000B on e-bay from Japan; wish me luck!


Just arrived. What a great watch! Love it so far after a couple of days. Very intuitive interface, no need to crack the manual.


----------



## Hatter106

Any big-wristed S100 owners in the house?
Mine are about 8 1/4” (21cm) and I’m trying to figure out whether the stock titanium S100 bracelet will fit.

I’ve seen Japanese listings where it says the max wrist size is 20cm, but some dealers have said it’s 22cm max.

Can any owners testify to how big of a wrist it can handle? Thanks!


----------



## Jeklotz

I was hunting for a g-shock I would like then ran across these. I knew immediately I was barking up the wrong tree with the g-shocks. Just put in an order for a OCW-T3000. Hopefully it won't be too long of a wait to get here from Japan.


----------



## Daruba

Jeklotz said:


> I was hunting for a g-shock I would like then ran across these. I knew immediately I was barking up the wrong tree with the g-shocks. Just put in an order for a OCW-T3000. Hopefully it won't be too long of a wait to get here from Japan.


If you did order from Sakura Watches, you could have the watch within 10 days, My experience regarding shipping speed with them is excellent. 
The OCW-3000 series are awesome! I'm planning to own one in the near future.


----------



## Jeklotz

Daruba said:


> If you did order from Sakura Watches, you could have the watch within 10 days, My experience regarding shipping speed with them is excellent.
> The OCW-3000 series are awesome! I'm planning to own one in the near future.


Na, mine's from Japan-OnlineStore. I read up on them, they appear to be legit, so fingers crossed. 

I'm going to wait and see how this one goes, but I'm thinking I might need to add a T200 at some point.


----------



## Barn0081




----------



## ACHUN717

Wow...just wow. Just got my first Oceanus (OCW-S5000AP-2AJF). This thing is such a beautiful piece. Fits perfect on my 6.5 inch wrist. This entire thread MADE me buy this watch!


----------



## Kairo

Hi.
My mid-blue T200SLE have become my daily watch, when not at work.
However, i think the leather strap is a little "anonymous". 
I like the color, but i think it is a little small at the lugs.
Maybe a 22mm. notched strap would be nice...

The color of the dial on this watch is beautiful, but it is so difficult to define what color it is.
Buying online is not easy. -If you see a picture of a strap online, the color is maybe different in real.
I have found one local store selling a blue Hirsch Runner. -In fact i think that strap looked even better than the original. 

If anyone out there have some tips on a strap for a mid blue T200sle, i would be happy to know


----------



## TTV

Kairo said:


> Hi.
> My mid-blue T200SLE have become my daily watch, when not at work.
> However, i think the leather strap is a little "anonymous".
> I like the color, but i think it is a little small at the lugs.
> Maybe a 22mm. notched strap would be nice...
> 
> The color of the dial on this watch is beautiful, but it is so difficult to define what color it is.
> Buying online is not easy. -If you see a picture of a strap online, the color is maybe different in real.
> I have found one local store selling a blue Hirsch Runner. -In fact i think that strap looked even better than the original.
> 
> If anyone out there have some tips on a strap for a mid blue T200sle, i would be happy to know
> 
> View attachment 16748286


I felt similarly with the original strap and changed it to MilTAT bracelet.


----------



## euge_lee

My first Oceanus was the OCW-S4000C which I liked and still do… but what I really wanted at the time was this OCW-S5000C. The amazing rainbow inner bezel intrigued me so much but the S5000C was unobtainable for MSRP and when the occasional one would show up on eBay it was $3000-5000+. There’s even one now for $7000 on eBay.

Limited to 1,500 pieces and with an original MSRP of $1800… after seeing the aftermarket prices and how rarely these were even available (at any price), I gave up. But last week, one was on Buyee (via Japan Yahoo! Auctions) for $688 and after a short bidding war before closing, I was able to win the auction at just over $1400.

Im so stoked that I finally have this timepiece!!! Functionally a bit duplicative with my S4000C but we’ll worth the wait!!


----------



## Peter_030

Kairo said:


> If anyone out there have some tips on a strap for a mid blue T200sle, i would be happy to know


Congrats! Another proud mid-blue owner here. That mid-blue model is very versatile regarding strap colours.
I've purchased light-brown straps (Barton Cordura and a suede one), maroon (both suede and Perlon), and a light-grey (suede). All inexpensive but by looking for nice but not too extreme (or clashing) complementary colours I think I've achieved some rather fetching combos. IMHO the strap colour should never overpower the dial colour but play a supportive role. I've also taken care to select 'quick release' straps, if available. Makes all the difference IMHO.


----------



## Kairo

Peter_030 said:


> Congrats! Another proud mid-blue owner here. That mid-blue model is very versatile regarding strap colours.
> I've purchased light-brown straps (Barton Cordura and a suede one), maroon (both suede and Perlon), and a light-grey (suede). All inexpensive but by looking for nice but not too extreme (or clashing) complementary colours I think I've achieved some rather fetching combos. IMHO the strap colour should never overpower the dial colour but play a supportive role. I've also taken care to select 'quick release' straps, if available. Makes all the difference IMHO.


Wow ! -Thats a lot of straps. -Hopefully one of them will be perfect for this model 
Hope you will post some pictures when they have arrived, and mounted on the watch ⌚


----------



## Peter_030

Kairo said:


> some pictures


Look here: The Official Casio Oceanus Thread for grey & maroon suede.
On light-brown Barton leather










And yes, that's the mid-blue in different light


----------



## Kairo

Peter_030 said:


> Look here: The Official Casio Oceanus Thread for grey & maroon suede.
> On light-brown Barton leather
> 
> View attachment 16749946
> 
> 
> And yes, that's the mid-blue in different light


Nice.
I liked this light-brown Barton leather best. 
The stitching gives the strap some life


----------



## Peter_030

Yes, those suede straps were less than € 10 each via _cheapestnatostraps_ and look a bit rough.
But good suede will work fine if you're willing to search and pay a little more. Next time I'll go for alcantara.

Finally, on Barton Cordura










Still the mid-blue, I promise!
But my point is that a couple of different straps can elevate a watch's looks.
Personally, I find straps much more interesting than bracelets.


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Daruba

It is my only Oceanus but surely not my last one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwLgd

recently got a t200 and am having trouble manually forcing the time...if it helps:

-connected to phone to check things out as this is my first oceanus
-decided not to keep the app after playing around and learning more about it
-unpaired it

the manual says to hold the button until the second hand goes to rc to auto update it, but the second hand never moves from c

any ideas?


----------



## Daruba

jwLgd said:


> recently got a t200 and am having trouble manually forcing the time...if it helps:
> 
> -connected to phone to check things out as this is my first oceanus
> -decided not to keep the app after playing around and learning more about it
> -unpaired it
> 
> the manual says to hold the button until the second hand goes to rc to auto update it, but the second hand never moves from c
> 
> any ideas?


Maybe you’re in a not supported timezone? It will not sync that way. 
Change time timezone and adjust DST if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

jwLgd said:


> recently got a t200 and am having trouble manually forcing the time...if it helps:
> 
> -connected to phone to check things out as this is my first oceanus
> -decided not to keep the app after playing around and learning more about it
> -unpaired it
> 
> the manual says to hold the button until the second hand goes to rc to auto update it, but the second hand never moves from c
> 
> any ideas?


I think there's another process to delete the pairing. If you intend to use it without the app I think it's preferred to have the paring removed.


----------



## sprite1275

^^^ yes you need to unpair the watch. Same happened with me but can't remember how I did it though.


----------



## caribiner23

sprite1275 said:


> ^^^ yes you need to unpair the watch. Same happened with me but can't remember how I did it though.


#1191 in the thread you're reading right now:









The Official Casio Oceanus Thread


Bead blasted.. That's interesting, what model is it?




 www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Fullers1845

jwLgd said:


> recently got a t200 and am having trouble manually forcing the time...if it helps:
> 
> -connected to phone to check things out as this is my first oceanus
> -decided not to keep the app after playing around and learning more about it
> -unpaired it
> 
> the manual says to hold the button until the second hand goes to rc to auto update it, but the second hand never moves from c
> 
> any ideas?


What do you mean by “Manually forcing the time…”? Are you attempting to manually initiate a sync with the atomic clock?

I have never had much luck with that during the day.

Does it sync with the atomic clock overnight?


----------



## samael_6978

Kairo said:


> If anyone out there have some tips on a strap for a mid blue T200sle, i would be happy to know
> 
> View attachment 16748286


I liked mine on gray Barton tropic strap. The dial looked more gray than blue.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

samael_6978 said:


> I liked mine on gray Barton tropic strap. The dial looked more gray than blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Really nice 🙂
Is suppose this is the T200SCE with grey dial ?
I really liked that one.


----------



## samael_6978

Kairo said:


> Really nice
> Is suppose this is the T200SCE with grey dial ?
> I really liked that one.


No. This is medium blue. I sold it and bought gray one.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

samael_6978 said:


> No. This is medium blue. I sold it and bought gray one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


I should have seen the difference in the blue second hand 🙂
The gray Barton tropic strap looked nice on the mid blue dial. -Do you have a link to this specific strap ?
-It matched really well in the photo. -Did it matched as well in real you think ?


----------



## samael_6978

Smoke Grey | Tropical-Style 2.0


Introducing our Updated Tropical-Style 2.0 Quick Release Collection. Our new and improved Tropical-Style Strap is more flexible and comfortable than before. We've still applied a basketweave pattern and diamond-shaped perforations to the design features of our #1-selling Elite Silicone Quick...




www.bartonwatchbands.com





I thought it was the best strap for this watch. I have to warn you though...
This strap is STIFF. It still hurts my wrist. I may have to try boiling it.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## Fullers1845

And one from the other day to show the delightful rainbow effect visible with certain lighting.


----------



## brocklanders6969

NatDaBrat said:


> Also received my T150 last week, looks super classy, love it.
> View attachment 16637814


I just got the same one. Also have the S100. Too many of their models have busy dials. These two are my favorite.


----------



## Jeklotz

This little guy arrived yesterday. 11 days from Japan. It was set to Tokyo time zone when it got here. You guys weren't kidding when you said lite! I'll get it sized today, this will be fun.


----------



## Paul R

brocklanders6969 said:


> I just got the same one. Also have the S100. Too many of their models have busy dials. These two are my favorite.
> View attachment 16768764
> View attachment 16768766


Have you swapped the claps on these? They should be compatible right? I know if I had them both I'd have to try just to see how the S100 did with a quick adjust clasp.


----------



## Jeklotz

I'm really enjoying this t3000. A word of advice when sizing the bracelet - put the micro adjust all the way in/retracted, make sure it stays there and size like normal. If you allow the micro adjust to be extended when you measure links to remove, you'll be back adding one of those links back in. Ask me how I know.


----------



## MadisLikesWatches

Barn0081 said:


> Just a video off OCW-S6000EK-1AJR...
> Good luck finding one though


Found another youtube video, unlisted. What a gorgeous watch.





Anyone know if you can find this somewhere in Tokyo? Or this one?








Casio Oceanus OCW-T3000-2AJF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio Oceanus OCW-T3000-2AJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com




*CASIO OCEANUS OCW-T3000-2AJF*


----------



## dgaddis

Paul R said:


> Have you swapped the claps on these? They should be compatible right? I know if I had them both I'd have to try just to see how the S100 did with a quick adjust clasp.



Here's one way to get a quick adjust on an S100 :: Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To


----------



## Paul R

dgaddis said:


> Here's one way to get a quick adjust on an S100 :: Oceanus S100 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap How-To


VEEERY cool! That's the dream!

Do you feel like the inner and outer quick-adjust settings are about the same as the micro-adjust on the stock clasp?

Does it feel like with the same links that the inner adjustment is about the same (is the overall clasp attachment points the same, longer, or shorter?).

I guess the T150 clasp is the same as the P1000/T2600?


----------



## MadisLikesWatches

I think I found a place that sells OCW-S6000EK-1AJR. They only accept bank transfers tho and interest-free payments(probably only for Japanese customers?). I wish other shops in EU did that so I could hoard watches and pay monthly 
Anyone know of a way to transfer the money quickly? Besides Wise, OFX, Western Union and things like that? I've never done transfers, just credit card and Paypal. Their bank is Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ.


----------



## ExplodingSwampDragon

You could check chrono24.com, timepeaks.com and buyee.jp. Not limited to these sites of course, but here you usually have some sellers. Sakurawatches and others JDM specialists don't seem to have this one listed or in stock since it's officially sold only in japanese stores, not online. On a quick look I found one on Rakuma via buyee and one on C24. 
Btw this is a truly stunning watch. Has not left my wrist for almost two weeks now.


----------



## Daruba

ExplodingSwampDragon said:


> You could check chrono24.com, timepeaks.com and buyee.jp. Not limited to these sites of course, but here you usually have some sellers. Sakurawatches and others JDM specialists don't seem to have this one listed or in stock since it's officially sold only in japanese stores, not online. On a quick look I found one on Rakuma via buyee and one on C24.
> Btw this is a truly stunning watch. Has not left my wrist for almost two weeks now.
> View attachment 16775367
> 
> View attachment 16775368
> 
> View attachment 16775369


Agreed. It is an awesome watch with just the right amount of "bling". 
Oceanus has some great watches.


----------



## cjbiker

Here's something you probably don't see every day, an Oceanus T2600 on an S100 bracelet:



















I didn't like the T2600 bracelet/clasp. The clasp is too rattley, and the quick adjust only gives 5mm of adjustment in 3 steps, while a full link is 9mm long. My ideal length was somewhere in that 4mm gap between adding a link and adjusting the clasp. I like the S100 bracelet, and it comes with two half-links, plus it has two positions on the clasp, so I knew I would be able to fine tune the fit. I had to swap the end links from the T2600 bracelet to the S100 bracelet, but that was even easier than I expected. The end links are held on with the same pin and collar system that the main links use, so no problems swapping it. I'm super happy with the result.

Another note. I've had this watch for about a month now, and it has not succeeded in syncing with WWVB overnight yet. I am on or just beyond the 1500 mile limit from Ft. Collins, so radio syncing is generally hit or miss. My S100 only syncs about 50% of the time. I remembered that when I first got the S100, it did not sync for several months. My theory is that the watch needs to be right at 100% charge for a successful sync (plus optimal atmospheric conditions, of course). The receiver antenna in these watches must be tiny, plus it's almost totally shielded by the case, so the receiver must need every bit of "juice" it can get in order to successfully sync. I was able to get it to sync to the WWVB Emulator app on my phone after a few weeks of sunbathing near a window, so I'm hopeful that when it's fully topped off, it will start syncing overnight.


----------



## TTV

cjbiker said:


> Here's something you probably don't see every day, an Oceanus T2600 on an S100 bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the T2600 bracelet/clasp. The clasp is too rattley, and the quick adjust only gives 5mm of adjustment in 3 steps, while a full link is 9mm long. My ideal length was somewhere in that 4mm gap between adding a link and adjusting the clasp. I like the S100 bracelet, and it comes with two half-links, plus it has two positions on the clasp, so I knew I would be able to fine tune the fit. I had to swap the end links from the T2600 bracelet to the S100 bracelet, but that was even easier than I expected. The end links are held on with the same pin and collar system that the main links use, so no problems swapping it. I'm super happy with the result.
> 
> Another note. I've had this watch for about a month now, and it has not succeeded in syncing with WWVB overnight yet. I am on or just beyond the 1500 mile limit from Ft. Collins, so radio syncing is generally hit or miss. My S100 only syncs about 50% of the time. I remembered that when I first got the S100, it did not sync for several months. My theory is that the watch needs to be right at 100% charge for a successful sync (plus optimal atmospheric conditions, of course). The receiver antenna in these watches must be tiny, plus it's almost totally shielded by the case, so the receiver must need every bit of "juice" it can get in order to successfully sync. I was able to get it to sync to the WWVB Emulator app on my phone after a few weeks of sunbathing near a window, so I'm hopeful that when it's fully topped off, it will start syncing overnight.


Supernice watch and bracelet, congrats @cjbiker 😍👍


----------



## Paul R

Finally put a high polish on the Ti buckle.


----------



## Jeklotz

I'm really liking my T3000. As much as I love my automatics and a hand cranker, there will probably be another Oceanus in my future. Apparently, they are fully capable of commingling without imploding, like some of the purists like to insinuate.


----------



## Paul R




----------



## Arcain

Hey, I'm new to this hobby, and found the Oceanus on the r/watches buying guide between $250-$500. I quickly fell in love with the T200S, with my one gripe being that the body of the watch was silver instead of black. However, I found that there was a dark version of the watch as well, the T200SB. But the issue with that is that the dial is completely black with blue highlights, instead of having the sort of navy blue look of the T200S. But since both watches seem to be the same model, I was thinking of getting their dials swapped to give the T200SB the navy blue dial. Would this be possible and would the water resistance still work? Also, it seems like the T200 series released around 2 years ago, is it likely that we'll get the new iteration in the series in the upcoming years?


----------



## Fullers1845

@cjbiker: Nice work with the bracelet swap. Looks great!


----------



## Fullers1845

@Arcain Welcome! Anything is possible. A competent watchmaker could easily swap the insides between two T200 models. You would be out close to $1,000 for the watches and the labor (and would void the warranty on both watches), but I and others here, would love to see the results!


----------



## Paul R

cjbiker said:


> Here's something you probably don't see every day, an Oceanus T2600 on an S100 bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the T2600 bracelet/clasp. The clasp is too rattley, and the quick adjust only gives 5mm of adjustment in 3 steps, while a full link is 9mm long. My ideal length was somewhere in that 4mm gap between adding a link and adjusting the clasp. I like the S100 bracelet, and it comes with two half-links, plus it has two positions on the clasp, so I knew I would be able to fine tune the fit. I had to swap the end links from the T2600 bracelet to the S100 bracelet, but that was even easier than I expected. The end links are held on with the same pin and collar system that the main links use, so no problems swapping it. I'm super happy with the result.
> 
> Another note. I've had this watch for about a month now, and it has not succeeded in syncing with WWVB overnight yet. I am on or just beyond the 1500 mile limit from Ft. Collins, so radio syncing is generally hit or miss. My S100 only syncs about 50% of the time. I remembered that when I first got the S100, it did not sync for several months. My theory is that the watch needs to be right at 100% charge for a successful sync (plus optimal atmospheric conditions, of course). The receiver antenna in these watches must be tiny, plus it's almost totally shielded by the case, so the receiver must need every bit of "juice" it can get in order to successfully sync. I was able to get it to sync to the WWVB Emulator app on my phone after a few weeks of sunbathing near a window, so I'm hopeful that when it's fully topped off, it will start syncing overnight.


That's really awesome! My T2600L came on a strap of course so I've never been able to handle the stock bracelet.

Soooo, does that mean an S100 could go a T2600 bracelet if you left that semi-fixed link?


----------



## cjbiker

Paul R said:


> That's really awesome! My T2600L came on a strap of course so I've never been able to handle the stock bracelet.
> 
> Soooo, does that mean an S100 could go a T2600 bracelet if you left that semi-fixed link?


I am fairly confident that would work. Here's the T2600 bracelet with the S100 end-links. I didn't fit it to the watch, or push the pins in all the way, but the links articulate without any issues. There's a bit of a gap, and if you knew what you were looking at, the angled end links and straight bracelet links don't quite match, but it looks pretty good, IMHO.


----------



## Rinji

Hi all, parts question for an OCW-T3000. Where can I source in the USA:
1. The titanium watch band link pipes (those microscopic pipes that have a life of their own and are impossible to find once they disappear)
2. A watch band spacer/adapter that can fill that 5mm gap between the watch and the band pin if I want to remove the titanium band and instead use a different band.

Thanks!


----------



## cjbiker

Rinji said:


> Hi all, parts question for an OCW-T3000. Where can I source in the USA:
> 1. The titanium watch band link pipes (those microscopic pipes that have a life of their own and are impossible to find once they disappear)
> 2. A watch band spacer/adapter that can fill that 5mm gap between the watch and the band pin if I want to remove the titanium band and instead use a different band.
> 
> Thanks!


Pac Parts is the place to go for Casio parts. They don't list the T3000 for some reason, but I'm fairly confident that the bracelet pin collars are common to many other models. If that's the case, it _should_ be this one:

PacParts: 91087917489

I have no idea what you're asking for in #2, so I can't help you with that, sorry.


----------



## Rinji

cjbiker said:


> PacParts: 91087917489


That's exactly what I was after. Thanks!


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## Jeklotz

Quick question - I've been enjoying my T3000 so much, I'm thinking about getting an S100 as well. One thing I really like is the on the fly bracelet adjustment. So in order to have that on the S100, I'd need to buy the bracelet that comes on the T3000, then, as shown above, I could replace the end links with the ones from the S100 then use that modified bracelet as in the pic above. Is this correct? Where do you source the T300 bracelet? How much is it?


----------



## Paul R

Jeklotz said:


> Quick question - I've been enjoying my T3000 so much, I'm thinking about getting an S100 as well. One thing I really like is the on the fly bracelet adjustment. So in order to have that on the S100, I'd need to buy the bracelet that comes on the T3000, then, as shown above, I could replace the end links with the ones from the S100 then use that modified bracelet as in the pic above. Is this correct? Where do you source the T300 bracelet? How much is it?


Well, we've speculated that it's possible to swap the T2600 bracelet. I'm tempted but haven't tried it or heard reports of someone trying it. Otherwise you can get just the clasp and do a little grinding on it.

Pacparts has the T2600 bracelet.


----------



## neogenesus

Just got this and I love it.


----------



## JohnDr

Hi there! I am about to be a proud owner of an Oceanus T200 (dark blue dial). I have ordered it from Sakura watches a couple of days ago. I have read many pages of this thread, but not all, so please excuse me if some of my questions have been already answered before. So here we go:

1. Just out of curiosity... Has anybody measured the accuracy of the watch, when it's not radio synching or synching with the smartphone app?
2. The Sakura website says the watch has one year warranty in Japan, i.e. one should send the watch to Japan. Is it really like that? Casio Europe would refuse to repair the watch? Has anybody had an issue?
3. I would like to order a black leather strap with white stitching, something like this here from Barton. I would prefer something with quick-release bars. Has anybody found something similar and of good quality in Europe? Only some silicone straps from Barton seem to be available in Europe. I am aware that can order from the USA. Just wondering whether you have any good alternatives.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## Paul R

Best 21mm rubber strap for a T2600? Silicone, natural rubber, PUR, whatever, what's "rubber" strap for the T2600?


----------



## Jeklotz

JohnDr said:


> Hi there! I am about to be a proud owner of an Oceanus T200 (dark blue dial). I have ordered it from Sakura watches a couple of days ago. I have read many pages of this thread, but not all, so please excuse me if some of my questions have been already answered before. So here we go:
> 
> 1. Just out of curiosity... Has anybody measured the accuracy of the watch, when it's not radio synching or synching with the smartphone app?
> 2. The Sakura website says the watch has one year warranty in Japan, i.e. one should send the watch to Japan. Is it really like that? Casio Europe would refuse to repair the watch? Has anybody had an issue?
> 3. I would like to order a black leather strap with white stitching, something like this here from Barton. I would prefer something with quick-release bars. Has anybody found something similar and of good quality in Europe? Only some silicone straps from Barton seem to be available in Europe. I am aware that can order from the USA. Just wondering whether you have any good alternatives.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your answers.


Congrats on your incoming watch!

I'm in the USA, so I don't think I can be of much help, but I did read a lot of the thread. My T3000 is extremely accurate. It syncs maybe every 3rd day? I'm a long way from Colorado, so no surprise there. I can watch the second hand cross 12 at the same moment my cell phone changes to the next minute, even if it hasn't synced for 2 days. I know how detail oriented you Germans can be, even so, I don't think you'll have the least bit of problems with accuracy. IMHO, syncing with the atomic clock every day is way overkill. But it can do it, so why not?

There was a few posts about watches that developed problems with the crown not working properly. They were told, and please correct me if I am wrong, Casio in the USA was not able to help because they don't have any parts here or the technical info. I have no idea about Europe. Personally, I just set it up with the oceanus app and my phone and never found the need to mess with the crown. I guess these were isolated incidents, there were only a few reports of this. Regardless, if you use the app, you'll set it once to your time zone and the rest just happens automatically.

Can't help you with straps in Europe. I had intended to get some straps for it, but so far, I've been so happy with the bracelet I haven't bothered. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## neogenesus

Another one just came last night, the OCW-P1000-7AJF. It is stunning.


----------



## neogenesus

The way it reflect the light is really beautiful. The picture doesn't do its justice on how gorgeous this thing is. The watch is really light and easy to adjust to my wrist size.


----------



## joshd2012

JohnDr said:


> 1. Just out of curiosity... Has anybody measured the accuracy of the watch, when it's not radio synching or synching with the smartphone app?


I have my T200 sync with my phone (gasp!) and on rare occasion, it will fail to sync for a number of days, and will lose time compared to my atomic wall clock (likely a problem with my older iPhone). I would say it loses a few seconds a day or there about. Not bad by any means, but if accuracy is your thing (which, let's be hones, is the whole point of owning an atomic watch) then you definitely want to make sure you are syncing up with your local atomic clock or to your phone.


----------



## francois.trahan

Hello! I'm really interested in the Manta (5000 or 6000), but it's so expensive, I can't import one without seeing it in person at least once.

Anyone knows of a place around Montreal that could have a few? Or anyone has one on the wrist; I'd trade a drink for a meetup!


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Thinking about joining this club. One question, can you change the bracelet out for a strap if one wanted? The model I am looking at is below. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

^^ standard straps, no ^^

The center section is a part of the watch head, not the bracelet.

You'd have to find ones specifically made for the lug design, or cut standard straps out in the middle to fit, and even then you'll probably have gaps unless you use curved-end straps.


----------



## Paul R

@BryanUsrey1 there's a resin strap made for a Edifice watch that is supposed to basically fit. I forget the model off the top of my head.

They don't make a strap for these. It seems like it's an obvious missed sales opportunity.


----------



## Mathy

I'd have a few Edifice and would love to try Oceanus but are there any models sub 40mm? 

I've got mighty skinny wrists and have had enough sport watches to know I just don't gel with 40mm up alot of the time unless it's got short lugs and or female end links

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Thinking about joining this club. One question, can you change the bracelet out for a strap if one wanted? The model I am looking at is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on the S100: it has proprietary lugs.

The T200 has standard 20mm lugs, and I swapped in a leather strap:


----------



## Jeklotz

caribiner23 said:


> Not on the S100: it has proprietary lugs.
> 
> The T200 has standard 20mm lugs, and I swapped in a leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 16797282


Yea, that's my dilemma. I want an S100 in titanium but with changeable strap option of the T200. The struggle is real folks.


----------



## cjbiker

Mathy said:


> I'd have a few Edifice and would love to try Oceanus but are there any models sub 40mm?
> 
> I've got mighty skinny wrists and have had enough sport watches to know I just don't gel with 40mm up alot of the time unless it's got short lugs and or female end links
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The OCW-S100 is sub 40mm and wears very well on smaller wrists, in my opinion.


----------



## Mathy

cjbiker said:


> The OCW-S100 is sub 40mm and wears very well on smaller wrists, in my opinion.


Hmm which one, I see OCW-S100 1AJF says 41.5mm without crown, but does that include the nautilus style bulge on side of the case maybe? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

Mathy said:


> Hmm which one, I see OCW-S100 1AJF says 41.5mm without crown, but does that include the nautilus style bulge on side of the case maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it must include that bit. It wears like a 38mm watch.


----------



## Mathy

cjbiker said:


> Yeah, it must include that bit. It wears like a 38mm watch.


Yeah found a YouTube review that's it, it's still 39.4 on diagonal case to case apparently and the male end link makes me bit nervous but few other reviewers do say it wears well 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

iimm said:


> Figured out how to make a GIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extremely pretty. IMHO this is the S5000 LE to get. The one with the blue/green inner bezel is nice too but the blue and gold here is just so unique looking.


----------



## ItFromDawes

There are 30mm Oceanus models like the S340. Why can't they make it 36mm.


----------



## Mathy

Exactly Japanese watch companies in general, Seiko, Citizen and Casio all tend to split below 36 and 40+ on most watches with many majority being 41+ for men and 34- for women. Of course it's common in wider market and Seiko has more options in recent years but feel there is more effort in Swiss brands to offer midsize cases on popular models. Frustrating trend that's stayed long past it's welcome for us skinny wrist guys 

Yeah there are exceptions in recent years but they are still the exception and often have very distinct styles as opposed to being smaller versions of popular models.

Still not to digress the thread too much now into grumbling, here's to hoping for a true 36-38mm Oceanus from the Casio watch gods

Oh to have such problems 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

So I'm looking at 21mm tropic straps for the T2600... so far the StrapsCo Vintage Rally and FKM Rubber Tropic Strap (22mm because no 21mm... 😒 ) have come in.

So far the StrapsCo Silicon strap is nice and noodlie, has a tiny chaos blob pattern with a nice feel, and the obvious large rally straps.

I haven't been able to try the FKM yet because the quick-release bars have a tube body that are actually almost 22mm itself so I can't even fit them in the lugs. I'm considering removing them to give it a shot. That said, the quick-release access thing may make it compress weird if I compress the thing much.

I've also got the new Barton Tropic V2 coming in and I'm interested to see how that works (particularly because the shorter included size).


----------



## Igorek

Paul R said:


> So I'm looking at 21mm tropic straps for the T2600... so far the StrapsCo Vintage Rally and FKM Rubber Tropic Strap (22mm because no 21mm... 😒 ) have come in.
> 
> So far the StrapsCo Silicon strap is nice and noodlie, has a tiny chaos blob pattern with a nice feel, and the obvious large rally straps.
> 
> I haven't been able to try the FKM yet because the quick-release bars have a tube body that are actually almost 22mm itself so I can't even fit them in the lugs. I'm considering removing them to give it a shot. That said, the quick-release access thing may make it compress weird if I compress the thing much.
> 
> I've also got the new Barton Tropic V2 coming in and I'm interested to see how that works (particularly because the shorter included size).
> View attachment 16805413
> 
> View attachment 16805415
> 
> View attachment 16805414
> 
> View attachment 16805412


That's a very nice strap I got to get one for myself.


----------



## Paul R

Well the Barton is nice but it's a BEAR to get on and off...


----------



## JohnDr

I finally got the bracelet of my new Oceanus T200 adjusted and can start wearing it.

I think one should admit that it’s one of the best watches out there in this price range, if not the best one. Of course the term "best" is relative. Of course there is always the huge discussion about mechanical vs. quartz watches. From a "horological" point of view, there are probably many other watches, that are much more "interesting" than the T200.

However, if you take the watch as a whole, i.e. mechanism, features, finishing, overall quality, details (e.g. second hands hitting the marks), I doubt there is something better for less than 500€ (I paid 440€, import taxes included - bought from Sakura watches). At least I haven't found something. There are many CITIZEN solar watches out there. Many of them really nice. None of the ones I have seen live has such a good overall quality like the T200. And, needless to say, almost none of them has a second hand that hits the marks. Many say the bracelet is the weak point of the Oceanus. It may be. Personally, I don't see a problem and I don΄t think there are many watches in this price range with a better one...


----------



## joshd2012

I just received the notice that the Oceanus App is being retired in the US. I attempted to transfer my data to the Casio App, and I can't even sign in on that app to transfer the data. DON'T AGREE TO TRANSFER YOUR DATA. I submitted a help ticket to Casio. Pray for Mojo.


----------



## BoltActionBacon

Which models (present or past) of the Oceanus have the tool-less adjustable strap? Is there a list somewhere? im finding the answer surprisingly difficult to find. Ebay has a bewildering amount of different models for sale and so far all i know for sure is that the T-150 incorporates it.


----------



## JohnDr

joshd2012 said:


> I just received the notice that the Oceanus App is being retired in the US. I attempted to transfer my data to the Casio App, and I can't even sign in on that app to transfer the data. DON'T AGREE TO TRANSFER YOUR DATA. I submitted a help ticket to Casio. Pray for Mojo.


I live in Germany and received the same message today. I downloaded the Casio Watches app, as suggested. I didn’t transfer anything. I deleted the pairing from the Oceanus app and the watch, created a Casio ID (as needed for the Casio Watches app), signed in and paired again the watch with the app. Everything worked fine.

Just be sure you downloaded the correct app. It’s called “Casio Watches”.


----------



## NatDaBrat




----------



## joshd2012

JohnDr said:


> I live in Germany and received the same message today. I downloaded the Casio Watches app, as suggested. I didn’t transfer anything. I deleted the pairing from the Oceanus app and the watch, created a Casio ID (as needed for the Casio Watches app), signed in and paired again the watch with the app. Everything worked fine.
> 
> Just be sure you downloaded the correct app. It’s called “Casio Watches”.


I was finally able to get it logged in and the information moved over to the new app. Well, technically it shows up twice in the app, but I only finished setting it up once and it works. 

Odd... the watch isn't synced to the exact time in the app. With the old app, my atomic clock, Oceanus app, and T200 were all in sync. Now, the time in the app is in sync with my atomic clock (this took some time for the app to sync with the correct internet time), but when I unsync my watch, the time is off by a fraction of a second. Work in progress, I guess.


----------



## NatDaBrat

joshd2012 said:


> I just received the notice that the Oceanus App is being retired in the US. I attempted to transfer my data to the Casio App, and I can't even sign in on that app to transfer the data. DON'T AGREE TO TRANSFER YOUR DATA. I submitted a help ticket to Casio. Pray for Mojo.


i did not receive this message, but i am in Canada. I wonder if it applies? Hmmmm, any idea where to get more info?


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Paul R, if that’s an older (more than a month ago) “tropic” strap, they made them too stiff. They are now coming out with a “version 2” to address this. If you contact them they should give you a deal on the improved version as the old one was unsatisfactory.


----------



## JohnDr

NatDaBrat said:


> i did not receive this message, but i am in Canada. I wonder if it applies? Hmmmm, any idea where to get more info?


You can read about it almost everywhere I guess. For example when you try to download the old app from the AppStore, it says in the description that it will be discontinued. 

Also see here
 https://support.casio.com/wat/info/20220727/en/.


----------



## Paul R

@Sir-Guy I ordered this "BARTON Tropical-Style 2.0 Watch Band" off Amazon last week. So, I think it's the second version? The material isn't too stiff exactly, but it's a combination of tight tolerances, friction between the keepers and the strap, and that the rubber is flexible but doesn't have a lot of give like silicon. I like the strap and it looks great but it's just a real task to get it on and get the keepers where I'd like them. Once it's on it feels nice and I'm very confident it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Paul R

This news about the app is VERY interesting! I hope it means all the apps are being consolidated into the Casio Watches app and all watches migrated to the new app.

The One Casio Watches App! One App to Rule Them All!!


----------



## JohnDr

Paul R said:


> This news about the app is VERY interesting! I hope it means all the apps are being consolidated into the Casio Watches app and all watches migrated to the new app.
> 
> The One Casio Watches App! One App to Rule Them All!!
> View attachment 16810863


I think that’s what it means. In the list with the supported watches there are models from the G-SHOCK, the Oceanus and the Edifice product line.


----------



## James142

One app makes sense as long as they don't bungle the transition.

Or is it too late? Haha

Seriously, I do hope they get it right eventually


----------



## JohnDr

Does anybody know if Casio recommends servicing the Oceanus at some point? Any service intervals recommended?
What about testing the water resistance on solar watches (and of course the Oceanus in particular)?


----------



## Paul R

@JohnDr There's no reference to any suggested service or service intervals in the manual.
I changed the battery on an M800 and I've done some modest work on quartz and mechanical movements but I'd never try and do much to one of these unless I was convinced it was otherwise dead and unrecoverable.
@James142 I'm sure there will be some growing pains with the app migration, that's unavoidable. Having an Oceanus, G-Shock Connected, MR-G, and G-Shock Move app though, Casio has to bring those together.


----------



## Paul R

So I went ahead and did the migration for my S5000AP.

I got a lot of screenshots but watchuseek is messing up the formatting so I'll just leave them as attachments.

Anyhow, I also ended up with a duplicate watch I had to delete, I think because I added the watch before starting the transfer.

So I did the transfer in the Oceanus Connected app first and completed it in the Casio Watches app and it all went smooth and overall I like the Casio Watches app pretty well. It's pretty clean looking and it seems like everything I want is there. I've tested sending some settings to the watch and that all works fine.


----------



## JohnDr

Paul R said:


> @JohnDr There's no reference to any suggested service or service intervals in the manual.
> I changed the battery on an M800 and I've done some modest work on quartz and mechanical movements but I'd never try and do much to one of these unless I was convinced it was otherwise dead and unrecoverable.


I‘d never do it myself anyway 

I don’t think watches like the Oceanus need much of maintenance. But I am wondering whether one should have at least the water resistance checked every few years…


----------



## dgaddis

JohnDr said:


> I‘d never do it myself anyway
> 
> I don’t think watches like the Oceanus need much of maintenance. But I am wondering whether one should have at least the water resistance checked every few years…


You could definitely change the seals every once and a while if you wanted. It's just o-rings, there's not as much magic to it as many watch geeks like to think.


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## MadisLikesWatches

sprite1275 said:


>


Perfect background for a beautiful looking Oceanus watch


----------



## euge_lee




----------



## TTV

euge_lee said:


>


Wow + 😍, that's a beautiful Oceanus 👍👍


----------



## Chasy

All fast-moving parts are self lubricating plastic.

Main seals are also plastic not rubber.

None of these need service.


Buttons and stem have rubber o rungs. These are the only potential service points. 

However, I have never heard of them leak or experienced leaks.

Which means "it works - and don't touch it".



JohnDr said:


> Does anybody know if Casio recommends servicing the Oceanus at some point? Any service intervals recommended?
> What about testing the water resistance on solar watches (and of course the Oceanus in particular)?


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

thinking of getting oceanus and can't decide between s100 and s5000. my wrists are approx. 17cm/6.7in. do they wear about the same? s5000 is supposed to be a tad bigger but on all pictures it looks like it hugs the wrist nicely. 

maybe anyone owned both and can gove a short input?


----------



## Paul R

This S100B is for sale on reddit. $280 shipped is a great deal, imo.


----------



## Paul R

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> thinking of getting oceanus and can't decide between s100 and s5000. my wrists are approx. 17cm/6.7in. do they wear about the same? s5000 is supposed to be a tad bigger but on all pictures it looks like it hugs the wrist nicely.
> 
> maybe anyone owned both and can gove a short input?


Earlier in this thread I posted a side-by-side of my S100 and S5000. They both wear smaller than the lug to lug would suggest but the S5000 is also even lighter and thinner so I'd say they are quite close.


----------



## neogenesus

Love the square


----------



## cjbiker

neogenesus said:


> Love the square
> View attachment 16829639


Very nice! That's the first one I've seen "in the wild". Can you share any further thoughts on it? What's the bracelet sizing/clasp situation?


----------



## Orange_GT3

cjbiker said:


> That's the first one I've seen "in the wild".


That's what I was thinking. First "live" wrist shot.


----------



## TTV

neogenesus said:


> Love the square
> View attachment 16829639


Congrats for the new piece @neogenesus , the first T5000 seen in WUS 😍👍


----------



## neogenesus

It is unique for sure, alot more dressier than other Oceanus. It is pretty thin also and I bet would look nice when using suit.


----------



## schiorean

Hey oceanus fellas, which one wears better for a 6.5 wrist: T200 or T3000? Reading around, seems T3000 might wear a tad smaller, but I'm not really a fan of the busy dial. Thanks!


----------



## neogenesus

cjbiker said:


> Very nice! That's the first one I've seen "in the wild". Can you share any further thoughts on it? What's the bracelet sizing/clasp situation?


It is unique for sure. The T5000 is smaller, thinner and lighter than the P1000 I have. Build quality is excellent as all Oceanus models are. The bracelet is standard pin and collar, the clasp has a quick micro adjustment just like the P1000. Definitely more a "professional" looking from P1000 and P2000. If I were to wear a suit, the T5000 is the better looking one from the other two.


----------



## cjbiker

neogenesus said:


> It is unique for sure. The T5000 is smaller, thinner and lighter than the P1000 I have. Build quality is excellent as all Oceanus models are. The bracelet is standard pin and collar, the clasp has a quick micro adjustment just like the P1000. Definitely more a "professional" looking from P1000 and P2000. If I were to wear a suit, the T5000 is the better looking one from the other two.
> View attachment 16832314


I saw one pic that showed a half link in the bracelet. Does it include one or two half links?


----------



## neogenesus

cjbiker said:


> I saw one pic that showed a half link in the bracelet. Does it include one or two half links?


Yes it has 1 half link in the bracelet.


----------



## Paul R

T2600 has developed a bit of rash at 12 o'clock... that's fine, it's my everyday Oceanus and it's seen a lot of use in 8 months of being second in rotation. Still looks great!


----------



## steellll

Posted this in the G Shock main forum as well:
I've owned a Oceanus _Cachalot_ Divers for some time now - love the watch.
Also have enjoyed the Oceanus connected app on my iPhone - very well done with cool details like my exact model image used on the app to show current time as well as every other function. Colors and graphics are all top rate - very classy. Premium look and feel for a premium brand at a high price point for Casio.
A few weeks back when I fired up the app I got a message saying the Oceanus app would be discontinued starting Sept 1 and I would need to switch over to the CasioWatches app. My initial thought was no big deal - I'm sure it will be great. Installed the new app / I transferred all my data over.
The bad news is the new app sucks / It works and my data is there as well as all the Oceanus features. The problem is it looks like crap - The image of my watch is now a simple round clock with stick hands. The rest of the app is basic plain text with little color or detail. Screenshots from my phone below for comparison.
It works but it's a huge step down from the original version.
Normally Casio exceeded my expectations with the many watches I own and have owned from them - this was a swing and a miss.
Have any of you folks switched over to the new app? what do you think?


----------



## neogenesus

I just connected to the "new" app for my T5000 and P2000. The old app messed up my P2000 and makes it out of sync really bad like I don't even know which time it registered to. I have to manually adjust each hands and dials to the default position and its been doing that twice, so I decided to just disconnected the watch completely from the app and it works just fine. I just don't understand why Casio has to release so many apps when they can just use a single or maybe two apps at most. I have Casio watches, Casio+, G-Shock and Oceanus apps for all my casio watches and it is annoying.


----------



## Paul R

neogenesus said:


> I just connected to the "new" app for my T5000 and P2000. The old app messed up my P2000 and makes it out of sync really bad like I don't even know which time it registered to. I have to manually adjust each hands and dials to the default position and its been doing that twice, so I decided to just disconnected the watch completely from the app and it works just fine. I just don't understand why Casio has to release so many apps when they can just use a single or maybe two apps at most. I have Casio watches, Casio+, G-Shock and Oceanus apps for all my casio watches and it is annoying.


How did the Casio Watches app work for the P2000?

Yeah the app situation is a mess that Casio is hopefully sorting out.

One thing I've noticed so far is that, like the old app, the date wheel adjustment shown in the app and the adjustment made on the watch are backwards on the S5000.

Previously I had a very frustrating run-around with Casio America saying they don't support Oceanus and Casio International telling me they couldn't confirm the operation without having the watch there in front of them. I sent them pictures of the watch and screenshots from the app and never got a reply. Basically if you adjust the date wheel down in the app and send that setting it moves the date wheel up and vise-versa. I don't really care about the animation quality but it should obviously move the wheel in the right direction.

Now that Oceanus is officially sold in the US a new support case may be received better?


----------



## neogenesus

Paul R said:


> How did the Casio Watches app work for the P2000?
> 
> Yeah the app situation is a mess that Casio is hopefully sorting out.
> 
> One thing I've noticed so far is that, like the old app, the date wheel adjustment shown in the app and the adjustment made on the watch are backwards on the S5000.
> 
> Previously I had a very frustrating run-around with Casio America saying they don't support Oceanus and Casio International telling me they couldn't confirm the operation without having the watch there in front of them. I sent them pictures of the watch and screenshots from the app and never got a reply. Basically if you adjust the date wheel down in the app and send that setting it moves the date wheel up and vise-versa. I don't really care about the animation quality but it should obviously move the wheel in the right direction.
> 
> Now that Oceanus is officially sold in the US a new support case may be received better?


So far so good.


----------



## Chasy

I did not like the old app.

All I can say it is glossy looking. 

But Solar power graph was a mess. Although my profession is to read graphs, I still have no idea how to read that one. How hard was it to just plot % battery on Y axis!...

Then, old app had animation that conflicted with Android UI.

I hope the new one is better. 




steellll said:


> Posted this in the G Shock main forum as well:
> I've owned a Oceanus _Cachalot_ Divers for some time now - love the watch.
> Also have enjoyed the Oceanus connected app on my iPhone - very well done with cool details like my exact model image used on the app to show current time as well as every other function. Colors and graphics are all top rate - very classy. Premium look and feel for a premium brand at a high price point for Casio.
> A few weeks back when I fired up the app I got a message saying the Oceanus app would be discontinued starting Sept 1 and I would need to switch over to the CasioWatches app. My initial thought was no big deal - I'm sure it will be great. Installed the new app / I transferred all my data over.
> The bad news is the new app sucks / It works and my data is there as well as all the Oceanus features. The problem is it looks like crap - The image of my watch is now a simple round clock with stick hands. The rest of the app is basic plain text with little color or detail. Screenshots from my phone below for comparison.
> It works but it's a huge step down from the original version.
> Normally Casio exceeded my expectations with the many watches I own and have owned from them - this was a swing and a miss.
> Have any of you folks switched over to the new app? what do you think?


----------



## Fullers1845

Test driving an S100 on loan from a friend. You know the published specs, so here are the pics!











































































Long story short, my wrist is ~6.75” and this watch fits beautifully. The shape causes it to wear similar to a 38mm, IMO.

Quick and dirty +/- against my T200:
Dial/Indices/Hands: T200 
Case/Crown finishing: T200
Titanium > SS: S100
Size: S100
Fit/Comfort: S100
Simplicity of module: 50/50 (T200 has a second crown position. S100 has an extra button. T200 has Bluetooth. S100 MB6 only.)

Can’t post side by side pics as my buddy is borrowing my T200 in trade!


----------



## Paul R

Chasy said:


> I did not like the old app.
> All I can say it is glossy looking.
> But Solar power graph was a mess. Although my profession is to read graphs, I still have no idea how to read that one. How hard was it to just plot % battery on Y axis!...
> Then, old app had animation that conflicted with Android UI.
> I hope the new one is better.


Yeah and the History of Self Adjustment graph wasn't per week or per month or broken out by MB6 and BT, it was just the total number of self adjustments. The new adjustment history sceen just has them listed but still doesn't specify whether an adjustment is MB6 or BT. The new power graph seems good, gives you info on what the eco-charge level actually means.


----------



## Fullers1845

Managed to capture some blue in today’s shot!


----------



## Paul R

@Fullers1845 that's a great picture, that should be a promotional shot!


----------



## ExplodingSwampDragon

Should I post it here or in a Seiko thread? Either way I think Seiko‘s SLA053 cufflinks go along incredibly well with Casio‘s S6000EK.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

guys who own s100, how do you find the bracelet fit? i wish the watch would come with a quick-adjust clasp, as someome who's wrist is expanding and shrinking quite a lot throughout the day. how difficult was it to get a good fit? if i'm not mistaken, the bracelet has half links?


----------



## will_atl

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> guys who own s100, how do you find the bracelet fit? i wish the watch would come with a quick-adjust clasp, as someome who's wrist is expanding and shrinking quite a lot throughout the day. how difficult was it to get a good fit? if i'm not mistaken, the bracelet has half links?


Mine has a half link, I bought used and luckily it was sized to fit me perfectly!
Before I bought it I contacted Casio about getting extra links, just in case, and they sent me here:





Casio OCWS100-1A Parts and Accessories


Casio OCWS100-1A Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## cjbiker

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> guys who own s100, how do you find the bracelet fit? i wish the watch would come with a quick-adjust clasp, as someome who's wrist is expanding and shrinking quite a lot throughout the day. how difficult was it to get a good fit? if i'm not mistaken, the bracelet has half links?


I really like the S100 bracelet. It comes with two half links, which are actually 2/3 of the length of a regular link. By mixing and matching the two "half links" and whole links, you can adjust the bracelet in 1/3 link increments (around 3mm). I have mine adjusted so that it fits well in the inner micro-adjust hole on the clasp on a cool day. Then, if I need to, I can loosen it by moving to the outer micro-adjust hole on the clasp.

A quick-adjust would be nice, but given how poorly it's implemented on the T2600, I'll stick with the S100. In fact, if you scroll back a few pages, I posted how I put a S100 bracelet on my T2600.


----------



## Chasy

Citizen Attesa vs Oceanus: follow up.

After a diversion to using Citizen AT9097, I am back to using Oceanus.

While Citizen looked and felt good, it let me down in a massive way.

Trying to fix imperfect seconds hand alignment (which in itself was an annoyance), I made the "mistake"<!?> of taking Citizens' battery out. Who would be worried to remove Ctl621 battery for 5 minutes, right?

Well, Citizen did it. The movement never works correctly any more after the battery was reinserted. Nothing could fix it, neither published all-reset procedure nor battery reinsertion and AC. Watch just runs, but it ignores most stem operations and button commands.

No, this is not the case of rookie user mistake. All statics precautions and no bare finger procedure was obeyed.

Besides, I cant even count how many times I removed and reinstalled CTL solar batteries in Casio Gshocks. Also did it once with my Oceanus watch. All these Casio watches jumped back to normal operation, never a glitch.

Citizen either went into a software+hardware glitch or .... <conspiracy theory> a designed "unauthorized battery replacement" mode to motivate me to pay for their service now </conspiracy theory>.

Frankly, I don't like either possibility.

So, only Oceanus for me from now on.




Chasy said:


> I am parting ways with Oceanus watches. At least for some time.
> 
> A long-time T2600 user, loved the watch until its head-switch started to malfunction.
> 
> Two years back I bought T3000 DLC bezel as a replacement. The watch is exceptional, but glow-in-dark markers on dial are frustrating. Very easy to confuse time at night because 12h marker is no different from the rest. Casio achieved nothing by re-designing glow markers from T2600 style (brilliantly legible at night) to T3000 (same markers around the dial - gross error for night uses).
> 
> The last straw was opening up my Citizen Attesa CB3010 to check out the movement.
> I found 6 jewels inside! Compare that with unjeweled Oceanus movements comprised of plastic casing packed mostly with plastic gears.
> 
> I guess quartz watches may not need jewels as badly as mechanical watches. Yet, wouldn't it be nice to have a watch that is over-engineered a bit? Grand Seiko quartz watches have jewels, so do Chronomasters. So do Citizen Attesa. Some of those have dual time and can, in principle, replace T3000.
> 
> I am switching to using Citizen AT9097 for now. Will let you know what happens next. Either a return to Oceanus, or a true farewell.


----------



## Kairo

Quite happy with my new Barton strap on my T200sle 🌞


----------



## Peter_030

steellll said:


> Posted this in the G Shock main forum as well:
> I've owned a Oceanus _Cachalot_ Divers for some time now - love the watch.
> Also have enjoyed the Oceanus connected app on my iPhone - very well done with cool details like my exact model image used on the app to show current time as well as every other function. Colors and graphics are all top rate - very classy. Premium look and feel for a premium brand at a high price point for Casio.
> A few weeks back when I fired up the app I got a message saying the Oceanus app would be discontinued starting Sept 1 and I would need to switch over to the CasioWatches app. My initial thought was no big deal - I'm sure it will be great. Installed the new app / I transferred all my data over.
> The bad news is the new app sucks / It works and my data is there as well as all the Oceanus features. The problem is it looks like crap - The image of my watch is now a simple round clock with stick hands. The rest of the app is basic plain text with little color or detail. Screenshots from my phone below for comparison.
> It works but it's a huge step down from the original version.
> Normally Casio exceeded my expectations with the many watches I own and have owned from them - this was a swing and a miss.
> Have any of you folks switched over to the new app? what do you think?


Yes, I did that the other day. And, like you, I wasn't impressed.
That said, we've not been left with a choice 🙁 I didn't use the app very much any more, but still.
An eager junior app designer would've made a better-looking app, I think


----------



## Peter_030

I've been educating myself over the past few weeks on GPS watches. Foremost manufacturers are, of course, Citizen (Radio Wave) and Seiko (Astron). When I'd almost concluded my investigations I came across a rarity: the 'hybrid' watch, incorporating 2 well-known techniques for accurate assisted timekeeping: radio control (RC) _and_ GPS

I hope you'll permit me to take some space to bring up a somewhat forgotten and underappreciated (step)child of the Oceanus family. I'm talking about the *Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF*, the single surviving watch of its type in the current Oceanus catalogue.

Here's the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF on Casio Japan's site: OCW-G2000G-1AJF | CASIO (Japanese-language only) and here you'll find an illustrated English-language article: Casio Oceanus OCW-G2000 / 5501 / All Models (the latter shows many interesting-looking variations of the watch, but I think only the one shown on the official Casio page has survived). Two iterations of that model below.



















This watch has been briefly mentioned once in this topic, in September 2021, and since then, the focus has always been on the far more popular and ubiquitous RC models, constituting the rest of the Oceanus lineup.

AFAIK, 'hybrid' (RC & GPS) watches are unique to Casio (also available as G-Shock, see: Technology - GPS hybrid radio-controlled, solar-powered timekeeping | CASIO). A 'hybrid' watch may seem to possess redundant functionality, but many of us know that RC reception isn't always possible and GPS attempts to cover the 'dead' RC zones.

I'll not bore you with specs and feature comparisons between the GPS-only manufacturers, that's obviously for another topic, found elsewhere on WUS. This is just to showcase the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF and mention some of its most compelling features. Find the manual here: Casio Oceanus OCW-G2000S-1A Manuals | ManualsLib or watch the short videos here: Oceanus OCW-G2000 Operation Guide — Basic Functions

First, I'd like to draw your attention to its phenomenal looks: those familiar Oceanus shades of blue have been used to make this (another) gorgeous Oceanus model. Solar-powered watches with chronograph capabilities and GPS functionality, have 'busy' (crowded) dials. The user should be informed on a lot of status-related functionality other than just the correct time, and this makes for many registers or sub-dials. To lay these out on a limited space isn't easy, and to subsequently keep things readable hasn't always worked well for a number of GPS watches from both Citizen and Seiko. I've found many (expensive) models that look absolutely _horrendous_.

But Casio has managed what I didn't think was possible: a very legible dial that still can show all the required status info you'd want (or need). Stunning aesthetics paired with the classic and much-loved Oceanus identity accents have result in this fine specimen. I'm in love. I don't _need_ this watch, but as we all know that can be irrelevant. I _want_ this watch. Badly.

A unique layout feature (compared to Citizen and Seiko's GPS watches), is the time zone info. Common practice is to print time zone city name abbreviations on a fixed bezel or a dedicated track around the dial. Mostly (but not always) duplicated with numbers showing the UTC time differences, plus or minus. Not so with the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF, though. They've managed to show your current time zone location only via a dedicated small 'window', next to the actual date window. How extraordinary clever! No more mysterious abbreviations to mar the looks of such a watch. Just those numbers indicating the UTC hour differences. I love it.
And that dial is _still_ uncluttered compared to the competition that has this info away from the dial but still cannot manage to prevent clutter.

Make no mistake, the OCW-G2000G-1AJF is a full-featured watch, despite its relatively quiet dial: all the usual functions you'd expect are present. Bonus: automatic DST switching (thanks to the RC module). Something GPS-only watches are generally lacking (the info isn't present in the GPS signal), unless you pick an Astron that has the info hardcoded in its movement. A seemingly smart, but IMHO ugly and in flexible solution that'll break when DST is (hopefully) deprecated. Other GPS-only watches can switch between DST settings (on-off) with the push of a button. Oh, it also has Bluetooth (if you're into that).






The only thing that prevents me from purchasing it (I'm a sucker for high-tech quartz watch trickery) is its size. It's a Big Bastard: size (H×W×D): 51.1×46.1×13.7mm. I don't think my 18 cm/7" wrist will happily take that. Bugger!
Available via the usual suspects from Japan, but it comes at a price. If you're willing to pay that is, of course, very personal. Fact is, you'll have a _very special_ and very good-looking watch.

Anyway, that's enough from me. It you made it through to here: thanks for reading!

Finally: please let me know if I've made any mistakes, and I'll correct my post asap.


----------



## docbrauni

...thanks a lot for your deep dive into the G2000, my favorite Oceanus Series! 

I have a 19,5cm wrist and it fits perfectly. Many other Oceanus are a little bit to small for my wrist (except OCW-P2000 which is also a little bit larger...)

And yes, the module is superb - the worldtime-dial is a stunner an there are many different colourways.

I would give it a try even on a small 18cm wrist - please see my pic below with the sliding caliper regarding "the real size"...










OCW-G2000 vs OCW-S6000 (which I sold as it was to small for me...)





































Regarding the size: Your are aware, that casio states the size including the crown? The real size of the Dial is smaller:























































...and now surrender and get one. 

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## dgaddis

Peter_030 said:


> I've been educating myself over the past few weeks on GPS watches. Foremost manufacturers are, of course, Citizen (Radio Wave) and Seiko (Astron). When I'd almost concluded my investigations I came across a rarity: the 'hybrid' watch, incorporating 2 well-known techniques for accurate assisted timekeeping: radio control (RC) _and_ GPS
> 
> I hope you'll permit me to take some space to bring up a somewhat forgotten and underappreciated (step)child of the Oceanus family. I'm talking about the *Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF*, the single surviving watch of its type in the current Oceanus catalogue.
> 
> Here's the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF on Casio Japan's site: OCW-G2000G-1AJF | CASIO (Japanese-language only) and here you'll find an illustrated English-language article: Casio Oceanus OCW-G2000 / 5501 / All Models (the latter shows many interesting-looking variations of the watch, but I think only the one shown on the official Casio page has survived). Two iterations of that model below.
> 
> This watch has been briefly mentioned once in this topic, in September 2021, and since then, the focus has always been on the far more popular and ubiquitous RC models, constituting the rest of the Oceanus lineup.
> 
> AFAIK, 'hybrid' (RC & GPS) watches are unique to Casio (also available as G-Shock, see: Technology - GPS hybrid radio-controlled, solar-powered timekeeping | CASIO). A 'hybrid' watch may seem to possess redundant functionality, but many of us know that RC reception isn't always possible and GPS attempts to cover the 'dead' RC zones.
> 
> I'll not bore you with specs and feature comparisons between the GPS-only manufacturers, that's obviously for another topic, found elsewhere on WUS. This is just to showcase the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF and mention some of its most compelling features. Find the manual here: Casio Oceanus OCW-G2000S-1A Manuals | ManualsLib or watch the short videos here: Oceanus OCW-G2000 Operation Guide — Basic Functions
> 
> First, I'd like to draw your attention to its phenomenal looks: those familiar Oceanus shades of blue have been used to make this (another) gorgeous Oceanus model. Solar-powered watches with chronograph capabilities and GPS functionality, have 'busy' (crowded) dials. The user should be informed on a lot of status-related functionality other than just the correct time, and this makes for many registers or sub-dials. To lay these out on a limited space isn't easy, and to subsequently keep things readable hasn't always worked well for a number of GPS watches from both Citizen and Seiko. I've found many (expensive) models that look absolutely _horrendous_.
> 
> But Casio has managed what I didn't think was possible: a very legible dial that still can show all the required status info you'd want (or need). Stunning aesthetics paired with the classic and much-loved Oceanus identity accents have result in this fine specimen. I'm in love. I don't _need_ this watch, but as we all know that can be irrelevant. I _want_ this watch. Badly.
> 
> A unique layout feature (compared to Citizen and Seiko's GPS watches), is the time zone info. Common practice is to print time zone city name abbreviations on a fixed bezel or a dedicated track around the dial. Mostly (but not always) duplicated with numbers showing the UTC time differences, plus or minus. Not so with the Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF, though. They've managed to show your current time zone location only via a dedicated small 'window', next to the actual date window. How extraordinary clever! No more mysterious abbreviations to mar the looks of such a watch. Just those numbers indicating the UTC hour differences. I love it.
> And that dial is _still_ uncluttered compared to the competition that has this info away from the dial but still cannot manage to prevent clutter.
> 
> Make no mistake, the OCW-G2000G-1AJF is a full-featured watch, despite its relatively quiet dial: all the usual functions you'd expect are present. Bonus: automatic DST switching (thanks to the RC module). Something GPS-only watches are generally lacking (the info isn't present in the GPS signal), unless you pick an Astron that has the info hardcoded in its movement. A seemingly smart, but IMHO ugly and in flexible solution that'll break when DST is (hopefully) deprecated. Other GPS-only watches can switch between DST settings (on-off) with the push of a button. Oh, it also has Bluetooth (if you're into that).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that prevents me from purchasing it (I'm a sucker for high-tech quartz watch trickery) is its size. It's a Big Bastard: size (H×W×D): 51.1×46.1×13.7mm. I don't think my 18 cm/7" wrist will happily take that. Bugger!
> Available via the usual suspects from Japan, but it comes at a price. If you're willing to pay that is, of course, very personal. Fact is, you'll have a _very special_ and very good-looking watch.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough from me. It you made it through to here: thanks for reading!
> 
> Finally: please let me know if I've made any mistakes, and I'll correct my post asap.


Nice write up! I'm not sure why you need GPS and radio control honestly. GPS works everywhere with a good view of the sky and it's FAST. If you're somewhere the GPS is spotty (like a dense urban area) I imagine the radio signal is too weak as well.

If you're interested in GPS and want a smaller package and a simple clean dial let me direct you to the new(ish) 39mm Astrons. Three hands and a date, 39 x 45.7 x 11.3 dimensions, superb AR treatment on the crystal, made in the same factory as Grand Seiko and Oceanus, best bracelet on any Seiko with a good quick adjust clasp (very very similar to the Oceanus clasp).

Long write up on the Seiko here :: 39mm Astron :: SSJ003 :: Weekend Review 












http://imgur.com/2ST8Owc


----------



## Peter_030

docbrauni said:


> and now surrender and get one.


Thank you so much for those epic images! I'll confess to getting physically aroused 

And no, I wasn't aware of the 'true' size of that dial! That's a sizeable difference: 46mm vs 42 mm. That leaves the somewhat worrisome L2L of 51mm. My wrist is on the flatter side, and it would be borderline, in my opinion.
The remaining issue is, of course, that I cannot try it out and see how it _actually_ looks on my wrist. I can afford the price and have imported from Japan before, but this still is a risky proposition, IMHO. Too risky, at the moment, I feel.

But I'm extremely pleased to see a fellow G200 aficionado. Bl**dy good-looking watches, I'll say!

@dgaddis - Thank you for your feedback!, As it happens I've come across those new Astrons earlier this year and found the aesthetics of the SBXD007 in particular most appealing. I like a 'quiet' dial and, as you said, the size of that new Astron is perfect. Your fine image & clip speak for themselves: a compelling package! And, truth be told, I'm at a stage in life that there's not much to measure or time, so the extra functionality such as a chronograph isn't essential. The same applies to 'world time': I rarely, if ever, leave the UTC+1 timezone, and if necessary, managing a 1-hour update either way is easily done by hand, via the crown. Finally: I don't need more super accurate watches, being the owner of an Oceanus and a Citizen HAQ. But I'm intrigued by the technical wizardry that is built into these GPS (an hybrid) models. It appeals to me in a weird and slightly worrisome way. Those who get weak at the knees when they hear 'tourbillion' will not understand, but there it is.

But, despite all its merits, that Seiko GPS, when push comes to shove, is simply too expensive at the moment. Prices of competing (older) models of Casio & Citizen have bottomed out. In the course of my extensive research, encompassing the Japanese Big Three, I've become enamoured of Citizen (even before I discovered the Oceanus G2000), widely regarded as the undisputed leader in this field.
Moreover, both Citizen and Casio are widely reported to have a sizeable speed of operation advantage over Seiko, as they both use


> Dual coil motor means the hand(s) operated by the motor can move both forward and backward, because one stepper magnet can be activated by two opposite coils, thus two directions of motion.


 (courtesy @ CitizenPromast here: Living with GPS options from Seiko and Citizen)

It appears that only Seiko's Calibre 5X53 finally has that same capabilities. I'll have to take a closer look into that. This SSH113 looks gorgeous, and is perfectly sized, but I'm not willing to pay that price right now. And its power reserve and off-line accuracy are still well behind Citizen. Review here

Currently topping my wish list: the Citizen Attesa ACT Line CC3085-51E in the 'quiet dial / 3 hands category. It's a proper stunner, IMHO, the various dial textures and asymmetrical layout are working to make for an interesting whole, one that merits frequent, long, and close looks. I've contacted _Sakurawatches_: the L2L is 49mm.


----------



## dgaddis

Peter_030 said:


> .....
> Moreover, both Citizen and Casio are widely reported to have a sizeable speed of operation advantage over Seiko, as they both use (courtesy @ CitizenPromast here: Living with GPS options from Seiko and Citizen)
> 
> It appears that only Seiko's Calibre 5X53 finally has that same capabilities. I'll have to take a closer look into that. This SSH113 looks gorgeous, and is perfectly sized, but I'm not willing to pay that price right now. And its power reserve and off-line accuracy are still well behind Citizen. Review here
> 
> Currently topping my wish list: the Citizen Attesa ACT Line CC3085-51E in the 'quiet dial / 3 hands category. It's a proper stunner, IMHO, the various dial textures and asymmetrical layout are working to make for an interesting whole, one that merits frequent, long, and close looks. I've contacted _Sakurawatches_: the L2L is 49mm.


The 3X22 movement in the Astron I have is a quick operator, the three hands all move independently of one another and you can adjust the hour hour independently forward or backward and it happens about as fast as you can turn the crown.

I am a big Citizen fan as well, but a whole lot of their stuff (including that great looking Attesa) are just too big for my tastes. This Promaster Land is one of three watches I now have after slimming my collection down, and I love this thing. That said, when it comes to speed of operation, this one is a snail haha. The hour and minute hand do not move indpenedently so when changing time zones it has to spin the minute hand all the way around and can take quite a while if changing several hours. But I love the size, toughness, clean legible dial, and my favorite quick adjust clasp on the market. It's not highly finished (the whole thing is just a matte finish, neither brushed nor polished anywhere), but I really do love it. And while I hate the term 'strap monster', it is a strap monster.



















I also had this Promaster Sky for a while, in full DLC titanium - basically an MRG quality watch at a far lower price point. This is a really great piece too, very techy with most hands having their own motors and super fast operation when changing time zones or whatever. I didn't keep it simply because it's just too big....but at times I do regret selling it haha. I'd love if they put this movement in a smaller watch without the internal slide rule, which is really useless IMO, the crown that turns it is geared such that it takes forever to actually move the slide rule any distance at all. Whatever calc you want to do with it could be done way faster by pulling your phone out of your pocket. They have put it in some Attesa models, like this one, but it's still too big for me.












http://imgur.com/urImOHg


----------



## Peter_030

@ dgaddis Thanks again for some very informative and helpful feedback! Nothing beats an actual owner review 
More especially those detailing hard to find specs, wrist shots, and clips showing features! Excellent!

I'm sure you're aware of some (very) old YT videos showing off watches from the Big Three where Seiko's performance looks pretty embarrassing, compared to Citizen and Casio.
To show you what I mean, I'll link one below. Please note that it's not meant as Seiko bashing, I hold Seiko in the highest regard! And, obviously, the Seiko engineers have doubled down since and made good on that operational speed deficit. But I must confess that this video (and others) coloured my opinion to a certain extent. Of course, I've been educated since via feedback above.

NB: please mute the audio before play: it features annoying music and there's not a word spoken.






FWIW, we need more videos like the above, brought up to date. Reviewers reiterating specs ad nauseam and fumbling the watch endlessly, that's not my cup of tea. Watches like those under discussion need their capabilities demonstrated. Hammer all those buttons & pushers. Tell me what happens, show it again in slo-mo. Make me salivate!

Found another great-looking Astron, the SSH077. Again, expensive, but sized perfectly for me.
On the plus side: no geography lesson printed on the bezel or around the dial, just the UTC offset numbers. On the minus side (for me, that is): the dual (2nd) time zone register at 6 o'clock. I've no need for that at all.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## NatDaBrat




----------



## TTV

NatDaBrat said:


> View attachment 16869176


This T3000 is on my wishlist at Sakura, hopefully they re-stock it soon. Supercool OCW 😍👍


----------



## NatDaBrat

TTV said:


> This T3000 is on my wishlist at Sakura, hopefully they re-stock it soon. Supercool OCW 😍👍


That’s where i got mine. Love Sakura, have a Seiko on the way from them


----------



## joshd2012

dgaddis said:


> Nice write up! I'm not sure why you need GPS and radio control honestly. GPS works everywhere with a good view of the sky and it's FAST. If you're somewhere the GPS is spotty (like a dense urban area) I imagine the radio signal is too weak as well.
> 
> If you're interested in GPS and want a smaller package and a simple clean dial let me direct you to the new(ish) 39mm Astrons. Three hands and a date, 39 x 45.7 x 11.3 dimensions, superb AR treatment on the crystal, made in the same factory as Grand Seiko and Oceanus, best bracelet on any Seiko with a good quick adjust clasp (very very similar to the Oceanus clasp).
> 
> Long write up on the Seiko here :: 39mm Astron :: SSJ003 :: Weekend Review


That is very nice. Is it the same as the SBXD003?


----------



## dgaddis

joshd2012 said:


> That is very nice. Is it the same as the SBXD003?


Yep that's the one.


----------



## samael_6978

My gray T200









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schiorean

T3000A (DLC bezel). Snagged it at a good price, used, from Japan.


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> ....
> I hope you'll permit me to take some space to bring up a somewhat forgotten and underappreciated (step)child of the Oceanus family. I'm talking about the *Oceanus OCW-G2000G-1AJF*, the single surviving watch of its type in the current Oceanus catalogue.
> ....


Hi Peter,

and I have an addition. Please see the older casio catalogs, you find them here:

2017 (Overview of the new G2000-line at this time [page 5 of 14] - Klick.
2019 (RA and White one added [page 11 of 17]) - Klack.

There were several Limited Editions (Space Brothers, etc.), but these catalogs show the relevant models...










Best regards and have fun!

Stefan


----------



## Kairo

Tjolöholm Castle in Sweden took all the focus from my T200...🌞


----------



## Tiribos

dgaddis said:


> The 3X22 movement in the Astron I have is a quick operator, the three hands all move independently of one another and you can adjust the hour hour independently forward or backward and it happens about as fast as you can turn the crown.
> 
> I am a big Citizen fan as well, but a whole lot of their stuff (including that great looking Attesa) are just too big for my tastes. This Promaster Land is one of three watches I now have after slimming my collection down, and I love this thing. That said, when it comes to speed of operation, this one is a snail haha. The hour and minute hand do not move indpenedently so when changing time zones it has to spin the minute hand all the way around and can take quite a while if changing several hours. But I love the size, toughness, clean legible dial, and my favorite quick adjust clasp on the market. It's not highly finished (the whole thing is just a matte finish, neither brushed nor polished anywhere), but I really do love it. And while I hate the term 'strap monster', it is a strap monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had this Promaster Sky for a while, in full DLC titanium - basically an MRG quality watch at a far lower price point. This is a really great piece too, very techy with most hands having their own motors and super fast operation when changing time zones or whatever. I didn't keep it simply because it's just too big....but at times I do regret selling it haha. I'd love if they put this movement in a smaller watch without the internal slide rule, which is really useless IMO, the crown that turns it is geared such that it takes forever to actually move the slide rule any distance at all. Whatever calc you want to do with it could be done way faster by pulling your phone out of your pocket. They have put it in some Attesa models, like this one, but it's still too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/urImOHg


One of the Attesa version without the calculation wheel, much smaller than the Promaster.








BY0084-56E / BY0140-57E / PMD56-2952


----------



## dgaddis

Tiribos said:


> One of the Attesa version without the calculation wheel, much smaller than the Promaster.
> View attachment 16875642
> 
> BY0084-56E / BY0140-57E / PMD56-2952


You have excellent taste in watches sir!

Happen to know the dimensions of the Attesa? Lug to lug and the thickness?


----------



## Tiribos

dgaddis said:


> You have excellent taste in watches sir!
> 
> Happen to know the dimensions of the Attesa? Lug to lug and the thickness?


Thank you sir.
48 and 12.5 mm.


----------



## Peter_030

docbrauni said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> and I have an addition


Oh, man! Don't do that to me! 

I've been researching GPS watches ever since my post from a while back, and this absolutely gorgeous Oceanus still stands proudly at the top of the pyramid, AFAIC.
If only Casio could make it a touch smaller 

I suppose I could just buy it to _look at_ it (as opposed to actually _wear _it). Put it in a display case and take it for a weekly outdoor's walk to sniff at those satellites for a sync.
I must've seen dozens of GPS models from the Big Three and _not one_ made my heart flutter as this Oceanus does.

Wear it over the cuff of my shirt? High up on the lower arm? As an ankle bracelet? Take a leaf out of the flat-chested girls book and use a chicken filet as a 'wrist falsie'? I'm desperately trying to think through various scenarios.

And while I'm attempting to find the perfect excuse, please continue to post these stunning shots. Pretty please?

FWIW, still pulling at my heartstrings at the moment (having made an extensive pros and cons listing of features, specs, and prices) is the aforementioned trio from Citizen's Attesa 3-hands line: CC3081-52E or CC3085-51E or CC3085-51L
They're just that touch smaller, have - being totally honest - all the functionality I need, and are, by all accounts, very capable watches that (still) effortlessly hold their own against e.g. Seiko's latests when it comes to sync speed.

I was _just_ about to pull the trigger on one of those to end my agony, and then you post that shot seen above! That's nothing less than _cruel_! I'll visit your links now and keep tissues at hand.

_sigh_ ...


----------



## Miklos86

neogenesus said:


> Love the square
> View attachment 16829639


This watch is so beautiful. Casio needs to make this with a white or silver dial and that would be my first Oceanus.


----------



## JML

Oceanus OCW-S5000APA-2AJF

Two quick photos. This arrived today from Casio USA, to replace another Oceanus I sent in for repair that had misaligned dial markings and hash marks (which they could not fix even after getting parts from Japan). Mother-of-pearl dial, tinted with special Japanese indigo.


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> Oh, man! Don't do that to me!
> ...
> And while I'm attempting to find the perfect excuse, please continue to post these stunning shots. Pretty please?
> ...
> I was _just_ about to pull the trigger on one of those to end my agony, and then you post that shot seen above! That's nothing less than _cruel_! I'll visit your links now and keep tissues at hand.


Hi Peter,

I am so sorry to make you suffering - but there is a medicine for this illness! 

P.S. please don't get me wrong: I am not trying to talk you into something, but please be aware, that the G2000 is indeed smaller on the wrist than the specs may pinpoint...

P.P.S. The wrist-shots are smartphone-pics, please pardon the poorer image-quality...



























































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

docbrauni said:


> P.S. please don't get me wrong: I am not trying to talk you into something, but please be aware, that the G2000 is indeed smaller on the wrist than the specs may pinpoint...
> 
> P.P.S. The wrist-shots are smartphone-pics, please pardon the poorer image-quality...


My word! What an extraordinary series of images 😍 Those macro shots show off that legendary Oceanus attention to finesse and execution to its tiniest details. To have that on your wrist must be a very satisfactory experience.

I assume you have collected the complete line-up, and some really epic models are, sadly, no longer shown in the current catalogue. In fact, the only GW2000 watch Casio's Oceanus page is showing is the OCW-G2000RA-1AJF.
I think it epitomises Casio's most current effort of their '3-way' time sync technology and perhaps the current demand for this type of watch doesn't warrant an extensive line-up any more.
But I've seen that some Japanese websites aimed at buyers from outside Japan still carry a few more iterations.

Rationally speaking, I don't _need_ this watch. My T200S covers most, if not all, of my needs. Some missing functionality (alarm, timer) is available via my G-Shock.

That T200S is the _perfect_ girl, the one that you never thought you'd fall in love with. The girl that you're proud to bring home to introduce to your parents, knowing they can't fault her. Perfect in all aspects: very good-looking, obvious great genes, well-educated, comfortable in all social environments. The girl that makes male eyeballs surreptitiously move when she enters a crowded room. Possibly the result of a sheltered upbringing, a touch introvert.

The GW2000. on the other hand, represents that girl you secretly _lust_ after. More extravert, very much aware of her assets, simply stunning, and sure to raise testosterone levels when entering a crowded room. Probably someone your parents may not necessarily envisage as a daughter-in-law, let alone the mother of their future grandchildren. A girl who has seen the world and made an impact on everyone she came into contact with. Someone you'd normally consider to be far out of your league.

But sometimes fortune smiles on you: you've seen her and were struck by lightning. But you need to gather the courage to approach her, speak to her. You know it's a risky proposition but 'who dares, wins'. Your heart races ...

Emotionally speaking, I _want_ that watch. There's no two ways about it. One of those Citizens will tick the 'GPS' watch box and has all the functionality someone needs who isn't venturing outside the UTC+1 time zone. Whose world travelling days are far behind him. But I have an eye for beauty still. And the Oceanus GW2000 ... well, what can I say? Hot d*mn!


----------



## JLS36

Few photos from the other day. Love this watch.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> To have that on your wrist must be a very satisfactory experience.


Hi Peter,

referring to your PN I was looking for someone with a 18cm wrist for "modelling". Not successful. But my wife has a ~ 16,5 cm wrist, and if the watch would not look totally ridiculous on her, you perhaps could give it a try with your ~18cm wrist. 

To make a long story short: I fear your are done - and have to get one... 

But first things first:

There is a reason, why watches look "big" on pictures - the distance of the camera! If you are very narrow on your subject, the watch looks bigger, than if you are a meter or so away. But the latter is more like it looks in real life...

To get an idea of what I mean I made a sketch (both "arms" and "watches" are the same size of course!):










Scenario 1: The watch "is" (seems) huge, definitly much bigger than the arm!

Scenario 2: the watch "is" (seems) normal sized, slightly smaller than the arm...

The following pictures are taken with a distance of ~ 1,20 m




























Best regards and have fun!

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

Well, it appears all my initial fears have been comprehensively and most persuasively put to rest 

Being shown the watch on an actual wrist that is smaller than mine, together with your diagrams explaining why images from closer up don't always tell an accurate story, have convinced met that Casio is the way to go, and my money would be well spent.

Thank you so much for your patience and willingness to stay involved with this 'issue'. You've been instrumental in helping me make a considered decision.

Stay tuned please. Now I have to decide which model appeals to me most 

PS: thank your wife on my behalf, and make sure she returns your watch. I wouldn't be surprised to learn she has become quite enamoured with it


----------



## JML

Better photos of my Oceanus OCW-S5000APA-2AJF with an appropriate indigo denim background, from slightly different angles. I wasn't prepared to like this dial as much as I do. Not sure if this is true for the other Radio/Bluetooth Oceanus watches, but the Manta manual for this movement says that the watch will use the radio signal to sync if the phone isn't available. Although the Ti bracelet and case has the carbo nitride coating I want a spare bracelet but none seem to be available yet in the US from Pacparts or from various Japanese sellers.


----------



## Peter_030

@ JML: That's a great-looking watch! Thanks for sharing wonderful images.
Is that a mother-of-pearl dial?


----------



## JML

Mother of pearl, dyed with a special Japanese indigo color (the bezel has an IP color to coordinate). Like I said, I didn't know if I'd like it, but it is stunning in real life. I have a silver guilloche dial on another watch which has a similar mesmerizing effect when you look at it.

Here's what Casio says about this limited edition:

"This OCEANUS Manta timepiece is based on the thin OCWS5000 and incorporates natural indigo, a traditional Japanese dye. The natural indigo produced in the Tokushima Prefecture, "Awa Indigo", is incorporated into the design as the foundation of OCEANUS' brand color, blue. In this model, the entire dial, except for the solar in-dial, is made of mother of pearl colored with natural Awa indigo through a precipitation method. For the in-dial, mother of pearl is used to express “Murakumo zome", one of the indigo dyeing techniques, and the bezel is coated with blue IP."


----------



## duckmcf

Hi Gang,

I’m toying with picking up a T3000A. I really dig it.

However, after reading the user manual I’m not entirely sure that it can easily access the odd time zones that are offset by 30 minutes. That’d be sub-optimal as I visit Adelaide (+9.5) frequently enough for it to be annoying.

If anyone reading this has a T3000A, would you be able to try and set either the main or sub-dial time to Adelaide time and reply back on how you got on?

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## Astro68

duckmcf said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I’m toying with picking up a T3000A. I really dig it.
> 
> However, after reading the user manual I’m not entirely sure that it can easily access the odd time zones that are offset by 30 minutes. That’d be sub-optimal as I visit Adelaide (+9.5) frequently enough for it to be annoying.
> 
> If anyone reading this has a T3000A, would you be able to try and set either the main or sub-dial time to Adelaide time and reply back on how you got on?
> 
> Cheers,
> Noel


I have a T3000. You can not manually adjust to the Adelaide +9.5 timezone using watch alone. You can do it using the BT connection to the App on phone. Hope this helps. Further discussion in this thread - Do only some Oceanus models support India (UTC +5.5)...


----------



## duckmcf

Astro68 said:


> I have a T3000. You can not manually adjust to the Adelaide +9.5 timezone using watch alone. You can do it using the BT connection to the App on phone. Hope this helps. Further discussion in this thread - Do only some Oceanus models support India (UTC +5.5)...


Thanks Astro68, that’s a perfect reply.

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## schiorean

I confirm @Astro68, I have exactly the T3000A model, what an awesome watch, a masterpiece really. 

Btw if anyone is interested, you can find it slightly used in pristine condition on japanese action markets, I bought mine used via buyee.jp at 60% the sakura price. Pristine with box and everything, highly recommend.


----------



## duckmcf

Hi @Astro68 and @schiorean,

Thanks again for your replies. I could resist no longer and just put an order in for a T3000A.

On the basis that:
If a tree falls in a forest and no one’s around to hear it, does it make a sound?
If a forum member buys a watch and doesn’t post a picture, did he actually buy it?

…I’ll be posting some pictures shortly after my watch arrives…

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## scvgood2go

Hi, I'm looking to pick up an Oceanus S100. I'm wondering though, I never used a radio controlled watch before, and I remember there was a scare a few years ago when Trump was threatening to silence government radio stations, which I assume would make these watches not work. Has there been any other scares recently, or should I ever be worried that these might not work one day that's outside my power to do anything about it?


----------



## neogenesus

scvgood2go said:


> Hi, I'm looking to pick up an Oceanus S100. I'm wondering though, I never used a radio controlled watch before, and I remember there was a scare a few years ago when Trump was threatening to silence government radio stations, which I assume would make these watches not work. Has there been any other scares recently, or should I ever be worried that these might not work one day that's outside my power to do anything about it?


You can use your cellphone as a "radio tower" with an app. Or you can just manually adjust it like a regular watch.


----------



## scvgood2go

neogenesus said:


> You can use your cellphone as a "radio tower" with an app. Or you can just manually adjust it like a regular watch.


Oh I didn't know that 😅 Thanks!


----------



## whineboy

scvgood2go said:


> Oh I didn't know that  Thanks!


I have an S100 and it won’t radio sync (I live in NYC so radio reception is poor). 

I use the Clock Sync app on my iPad, works fine. Every 2-3 months I resync my S100, never more than 10 seconds off. 

I think it was around $4. 


Having a great time….


----------



## scvgood2go

whineboy said:


> I have an S100 and it won’t radio sync (I live in NYC so radio reception is poor).
> 
> I use the Clock Sync app on my iPad, works fine. Every 2-3 months I resync my S100, never more than 10 seconds off.
> 
> I think it was around $4.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


I'll take note of that considering I'm in NYC too.


----------



## nyonya

scvgood2go said:


> I'll take note of that considering I'm in NYC too.


Interestingly my T200 will occasionally radio sync in Queens. Not every night, but sometimes. Although the Bluetooth phone connection makes that relatively unneeded.


----------



## Chasy

What Casio truly improved in T4000 compared to T3000.

My experience. I think changes are big enough to get T4000.

1. Solar panel is more efficient. Shadow dispersing structure is much finer in T4000. Bright flashlight + magnification glasses to see solar panel under 24hr subdial of T4000.

2. T4000 back is taller, which elevates the watch and finally makes the watch head not cut into wrist as much as in T3000. The worst was T2600. The best is by far T4000.

3. Hands tips run closer to markers.

4. Sharper lume edges on dial markers. In T3000 lume markers glow diffusely at edges due to the way lume was applied. T4000 markers are crisp & more pleasant at night.

5. Seconds hand is more 3D in T4000. I like it more than flat seconds hand of T3000.

6. Bezel is smaller and less distracting in T4000.

7. Better letter printing quality on dial.

T4000 is such a nice piece.


----------



## neogenesus

Rotating between these three watches for my 2 months vacation. The Cachalot P2000 is really special Oceanus model for me. I have three Oceanus model so far (P1000 and T5000) and the P2000 is a bit different from the other two. It is not only has the best lumes, it also has LED light just like my MTG B2000. It really comes in handy often times because while the lume is better than my other casios, it still lack behind from my seiko divers. I love mine so much and thinking of getting another one.















_














_
All three have sapphire crystal but the Seiko SNR051 AR coating is on another level_. _As you can see from the pictures, the other two (P2000 and B2000) jave so much reflection while the Seiko has no reflection at all. Tho, it cost 6x more .


----------



## big man

Speaking of AR coating, do any long-term wearers of models with outer AR coating (T2600, T3000, etc.) have any visible scratches in the coating? In other words, has anyone here scratched the coating through daily or at least semi-daily wear? I'm not rough on my watches but I don't baby them either, and hearing about the horror stories of scratched coatings has been stopping me from getting one of the nicer models.


----------



## dgaddis

big man said:


> Speaking of AR coating, do any long-term wearers of models with outer AR coating (T2600, T3000, etc.) have any visible scratches in the coating? In other words, has anyone here scratched the coating through daily or at least semi-daily wear? I'm not rough on my watches but I don't baby them either, and hearing about the horror stories of scratched coatings has been stopping me from getting one of the nicer models.


I have a Seiko with an external AR coating on a flat crystal. Haven't scratched it yet.

But - if you do scratch it, you can just remove it entirely.


----------



## Chasy

I used to be concerned by this question. I now think Oceanus coating durabiliity is no different from sapphire itself.

I own T2600, T3000 and T4000.

No scratches, except for one minor mark on T2600 (5 years of nonstop wear, including tennis play) and one on T3000. These marks are so small that they are invisible until one takes a good light source and starts to deliberately seek at least some imperfections.

To an average user I would call these crystals "like new condition".

In comparison, I got a true scratch on uncoated sapphire in Citizen Attesa in its third month.

I understand that there are at least two types of coating. The one used in some European watches can be prone to scratching. I saw Swiss AR coating covered with literally hundreds of scratches, while the same owner's other Swiss watch from another maker was pristine. Same owner, different outcomes.

The other type is tough. I even think that Oceanus coating is "slippery". Where sapphire would catch on a hard object and scratch, Oceanus coating would act like oil and cause the object slide without damage.

Bottom line: in my hands coating had years of service with perfect outcome in watches with flat sapphire.

I suspect domed crystals would do worse due to their shape that calls for scratches.



big man said:


> Speaking of AR coating, do any long-term wearers of models with outer AR coating (T2600, T3000, etc.) have any visible scratches in the coating? In other words, has anyone here scratched the coating through daily or at least semi-daily wear? I'm not rough on my watches but I don't baby them either, and hearing about the horror stories of scratched coatings has been stopping me from getting one of the nicer models.


----------



## kubr1ck

The depths of these Oceanus dials is something special. The few I own often get neglected because I just have too many watches, but every time I put one back on the wrist I know exactly where my money went.


----------



## schiorean

Chasy said:


> 6. Bezel is smaller and less distracting in T4000.


*LATER EDIT*: Omg how I missread it... I thought you said dial, when you said bezel, in which case I completely agree with you!

I kind of disagree, I considered both T3000 and T4000 but because of the cities ring the dial on T4000 looks more cluttered in my eyes. Also the height, T3000 is almost 1mm thinner which to me is an advantage in favor of T3000. As for build/print quality I'm not convinced they are that different, I mean they are sold at the same price really.

Either way, you can't go wrong with neither. What sold me for T3000 was the bezel lol.


----------



## Peter_030

kubr1ck said:


> ... every time I put one back on the wrist I know exactly where my money went


My kind of thinking 👍


----------



## Barn0081

out next month ....
*OCW-S5000MB-1AJF








*

here

Pretty dull to be honest


----------



## sub7th

JML said:


> Better photos of my Oceanus OCW-S5000APA-2AJF
> 
> View attachment 16886807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16886808
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16886806
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16886809


Oh man, this has me excited.
I just ordered the 2600alb.
I was eyeing this one as well because of the color scheme, but i really want one of those indigo straps.

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Igorek

Barn0081 said:


> out next month ....
> *OCW-S5000MB-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 16902098
> *
> 
> here
> 
> Pretty dull to be honest


Dull? I think it looks cool


----------



## neogenesus

Barn0081 said:


> out next month ....
> *OCW-S5000MB-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 16902098
> *
> 
> here
> 
> Pretty dull to be honest


Really can't judge Oceanus or any other watch brand from the picture online unless it is a real shot through camera from real person or best yet is video review. My Cachalot P1000 looks dull on the website, but in person my goodness it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Miklos86

Peter_030 said:


> It appears that only Seiko's Calibre 5X53 finally has that same capabilities. I'll have to take a closer look into that. This SSH113 looks gorgeous, and is perfectly sized, but I'm not willing to pay that price right now. And its power reserve and off-line accuracy are still well behind Citizen. .


Let's not forget that Seiko botched the whole 2022 Astron 5x53 lineup, including the upcoming, gorgeous supernova series, with the 14mm lug width. I mean the bracelets are nice with micro adjust and all, but a sporty watch that doesn't take straps...? A huge miss IMHO. The earlier models' 21mm lug width wasn't bad enough, they just had to do worse.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## sopapillas

Found that 20mm Omega straps fit just about perfectly on the Oceanus with curved spring bars.

(The strap was from AliX)


----------



## TTV

sopapillas said:


> Found that 20mm Omega straps fit just about perfectly on the Oceanus with curved spring bars.
> 
> (The strap was from AliX)


Nice match, great looks 😍👍


----------



## duckmcf

duckmcf said:


> Hi @Astro68 and @schiorean,
> 
> Thanks again for your replies. I could resist no longer and just put an order in for a T3000A.
> 
> On the basis that:
> If a tree falls in a forest and no one’s around to hear it, does it make a sound?
> If a forum member buys a watch and doesn’t post a picture, did he actually buy it?
> 
> …I’ll be posting some pictures shortly after my watch arrives…
> 
> Cheers,
> Noel


So here it is. I ordered it on the 13th and it arrived before lunch on the 19th. Osaka to Melbourne in less than 6 days. Not too shabby…

I opened the box, it started right up and was spot on to Japan Standard Time (UTC +9hr). I pulled the crown out 2 clicks, rolled it around to +10 (AEST), pushed the crown in and we’re done.

What a great watch.

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## TTV

duckmcf said:


> So here it is. I ordered it on the 13th and it arrived before lunch on the 19th. Osaka to Melbourne in less than 6 days. Not too shabby…
> 
> I opened the box, it started right up and was spot on to Japan Standard Time (UTC +9hr). I pulled the crown out 2 clicks, rolled it around to +10 (AEST), pushed the crown in and we’re done.
> 
> What a great watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Noel
> View attachment 16909336


Nice piece, congrats @duckmcf 😍👍


----------



## Miklos86

duckmcf said:


> So here it is. I ordered it on the 13th and it arrived before lunch on the 19th. Osaka to Melbourne in less than 6 days. Not too shabby…
> 
> I opened the box, it started right up and was spot on to Japan Standard Time (UTC +9hr). I pulled the crown out 2 clicks, rolled it around to +10 (AEST), pushed the crown in and we’re done.
> 
> What a great watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Noel
> View attachment 16909336


Looks stunning! Wear it in good health!


----------



## dgaddis

Miklos86 said:


> Let's not forget that Seiko botched the whole 2022 Astron 5x53 lineup, including the upcoming, gorgeous supernova series, with the 14mm lug width. I mean the bracelets are nice with micro adjust and all, but a sporty watch that doesn't take straps...? A huge miss IMHO. The earlier models' 21mm lug width wasn't bad enough, they just had to do worse.


Sports watches with integrated bracelets are pretty wildly popular right now actually.


----------



## snaimpally

sopapillas said:


> Found that 20mm Omega straps fit just about perfectly on the Oceanus with curved spring bars.
> 
> (The strap was from AliX)


Nice! Can you provide more info (e.g., link) to the seller of that strap? Looks gorgeous with that watch.


----------



## sopapillas

snaimpally said:


> Nice! Can you provide more info (e.g., link) to the seller of that strap? Looks gorgeous with that watch.


Of course, here it is:

US $12.60 20％ Off | 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm Rubber Nylon Silicone Watch Band Fit for Omega GMT Planet Ocean Seamaster Diver 300 Curved End Orange Strap


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqq9gja



However just to be clear, the strap itself doesn’t seem to be the highest quality. I bought like 4 just to try on some of my watches and 2 of them were fraying a bit on the edges. The ones that were good seem decent enough for the price but I have my doubts about durability.

Edit: also make sure to get fairly aggressively curved spring bars. Installing was a little tricky.


----------



## sub7th

Just got my Indigo OCW-2600ALB
The strap feels like butter.
Not usually this excited about Quartz (more of a reliable but not necessarily awesome thing for me) but I am already in love with this watch.


----------



## Igorek

sub7th said:


> Just got my Indigo OCW-2600ALB
> The strap feels like butter.
> Not usually excited about Quartz (more of a reliable but not necessarily awesome thing for me) but I am already in love with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 16913030
> 
> View attachment 16913031
> 
> View attachment 16913034


Very nice, congratulations. What is the size of the watch without the crown?


----------



## sub7th

Igorek said:


> Very nice, congratulations. What is the size of the watch without the crown?


42.8mm diameter
10.7mm thick
Strap is a 21


----------



## CLP

Looks great sub7th.

I see you're on the 2nd to last hole, and that buckle position looks rather uncomfortable. 

Either the short end of that strap is really short or your wrist is really big?


----------



## sub7th

7.75 inches (19.6cm)
Yeah I'm a big guy. 6'5" (198cm)
Kinda sucks when I want to wear some of these "smaller" watches.

Less than 40mm looks silly on me.


----------



## CLP

Yes, you're the one they make the 43mm Meistersingers and 47mm fliegers for. 😁

I'd think that would be more advantageous for bracelets as they look better when they are longer around the wrists, especially ones with longer (10mm) links.


----------



## sub7th

CLP said:


> Yes, you're the one they make the 43mm Meistersingers and 47mm fliegers for. 😁


It definitely feels that way sometimes!
But the G-Shock XL's fit me just fine so I don't complain.
I do want a Flieger though... haven't decided on which one yet.


----------



## CLP

Dekla makes 44mm in SS and Bronze. 

Steinhart makes them in 44 and 47 but I would think the 47 are ridiculously large even for 7.5' wrists. The premium with the gold hands does look pretty spiffy though.


----------



## sub7th

I've been eyeballing the Laco Karlshrue Pro.
The 43mm option seems to be perfect for me.
Although that Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde, is VERY similar and more affordable.
Though that seems to be a discretion with the movements.
Definitely worth considering.
Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## ExplodingSwampDragon

Not sure whether I like it or not, but since I haven‘t seen another S6000 on a strap I thought I could share it as well. 
















S6000EK on a blue suede strap.


----------



## TAHAWK

So now I have ordered a T200S-3AJF. This is a dangerous place.


----------



## snaimpally

TAHAWK said:


> So now I have ordered a T200S-3AJF. This is a dangerous place.


There is a headphone forum (Head-Fi) where the greeting for new members is "Welcome to the forum. Sorry about your wallet." I think that is appropriate here as well.


----------



## GrouchoM

How do those here consider the readability of the chronograph? Can you discern between 12, 13, and, 14 minutes easily? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Barn0081

dark.....


----------



## ChefB0yard

Does anyone have accurate dimensions/measurements for the S6000 case? Casio's stated lug-to-lug and case width measurements might be off due to including end links and the crown.


----------



## Igorek

ChefB0yard said:


> Does anyone have accurate dimensions/measurements for the S6000 case? Casio's stated lug-to-lug and case width measurements might be off due to including end links and the crown.


This is from YouTube video review:
47.1mm lug to lug, 42.5mm diameter, 8.7mm thickness


----------



## Paul R

big man said:


> Speaking of AR coating, do any long-term wearers of models with outer AR coating (T2600, T3000, etc.) have any visible scratches in the coating? In other words, has anyone here scratched the coating through daily or at least semi-daily wear? I'm not rough on my watches but I don't baby them either, and hearing about the horror stories of scratched coatings has been stopping me from getting one of the nicer models.


I've got scratches on outer AR coating and it's quite hard to see.


----------



## Paul R

sub7th said:


> Just got my Indigo OCW-2600ALB
> The strap feels like butter.
> Not usually this excited about Quartz (more of a reliable but not necessarily awesome thing for me) but I am already in love with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 16913030
> 
> View attachment 16913031
> 
> View attachment 16913034


Wow I've been wondering if we would see an ALB here! Looks awesome! I really love the 5347 module and how it handles the stopwatch functions in the main dial and the subdial... the subdial stopwatch makes it very practical from >12 minute times and the stopwatch mode using the main hands is about the only analog stopwatch that would be practically readable by lume only.

I've really liked wearing mine on a RIOS1931 Capri strap that is on the longer side though they list is as "normal" length. I had to punch a new hole for my fit.









They've also got this shark leather strap that's 22mm and 114mm/82mm which on other straps they say is "extra long". I've had good luck with squeezing 22mm straps onto the T2600. This embossed crock strap would do the trick for sure! Their Ambassador is genuine alligator and comes in extra long 22mm and looks awesome.

Let me know if you want to let go of that ALB stock strap, huh? 😉😅


----------



## docbrauni

ChefB0yard said:


> Does anyone have accurate dimensions/measurements for the S6000 case? Casio's stated lug-to-lug and case width measurements might be off due to including end links and the crown.


...Casio includes always the crown regarding the measurements. The S6000 is quite small (too small for my wrist, that's why I sold it a few month ago and stick with G2000 / P2000)...























































Last but not least:

G2000 vs S6000



















Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Igorek

docbrauni said:


> ...Casio includes always the crown regarding the measurements. The S6000 is quite small (too small for my wrist, that's why I sold it a few month ago and stick with G2000 / P2000)...
> 
> View attachment 16922968
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922969
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922970
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922971
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922975
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922976
> 
> 
> Last but not least:
> 
> G2000 vs S6000
> 
> View attachment 16922980
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922982
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


lol how does Casio measure their watches if the numbers are different!? What is the thickness of s6000 then do you know?


----------



## ChefB0yard

docbrauni said:


> ...Casio includes always the crown regarding the measurements. The S6000 is quite small (too small for my wrist, that's why I sold it a few month ago and stick with G2000 / P2000)...
> 
> View attachment 16922968
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922969
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922970
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922971
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922975
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922976
> 
> 
> Last but not least:
> 
> G2000 vs S6000
> 
> View attachment 16922980
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922982
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Thank you for the caliper measurements!! And amazing macro shots! My wrist is 6.6 so I think it will be a great fit for me.


----------



## sub7th

Paul R said:


> I've really liked wearing mine on a RIOS1931 Capri strap that is on the longer side though they list is as "normal" length. I had to punch a new hole for my fit.


Sounds like you got a sasquatch wrist like mine! 
I've had to replace a couple of bands that I really liked.
Fortunately the Indigo band (which was part of why I got this model) fits, although I'm on the second to last hole.



docbrauni said:


>


Oh man... that's pretty.
I love that blue.


I decided to try my hand with watch photography since I already have a studio, so here's one more of the ALB with better detail


----------



## Paul R

@sub7th oh no, I mean I had to punch an additional hole on the Capri because of my small wrists! I have to do that with around half my straps. I guess you're on the other side of that spectrum.

My 5000AP out for date night.


----------



## sub7th

Is that the S5000AP?


----------



## Orange_GT3

sub7th said:


> Is that the S5000AP?


That's what it looks like to me. The light plays on these models though so it can be hard to tell sometimes.

It looks amazing, in any case!


----------



## will_atl

Oceanus trying it’s best to show off some lume, night mode on the iPhone makes it seem much brighter than it is, in the dark alcove I am relaxing in.


----------



## JamesOcean

Hey everyone! first post here even tho im long time lurker. Look at this ocw-s5000apl... wait a sec...👀 what? ok just kidding this wasnt even funny but i really wanted to try out a leather strap on my ocw-s5000c so that i can get that "apl" feeling which i think looks cool. So after a lot of research i found this type of notched leather strap with a gap in the middle on aliexpress and ordered it. The gap in the middle when i unboxed it was 7.5mm even tho i asked for 8.5mm because thats the length of the notch on the case but it didnt really matter because its soft enough to just push it in and make it fit. ALSO i ordered a blue one but they sent me a black one so thats unfortunate as well . The pictures i posted are from just putting on the leather strap with only the bars to test the look and fit and actually i didnt really like the look of the watch on hand (maybe because its black, the blue could be better). The "apl" looks good in pictures but now i think thats only where it looks good in my opinion. Im not a fan of leather straps in general so maybe that also the problem. The titanium bracelet compliments the overall look much better for me.


----------



## Jayse

Hi all, I'm looking to buy an Oceanus for my 2nd watch . I've read through and looked a lot of photos here and on YouTube over the last few days - but I'm having trouble with sizing across the different models. For reference I'm male with 5.75" - 6" wrist.

I'm leaning towards the Manta S500E / T2600B style chronograph models, but I'm not sure if they're too big for my wrist. Does anyone here wear this style with a similar wrist size as me?

Alternatively are the 3 hand models (even though it's not my preference vs the chronographs) moderately smaller size wise or not enough to really make a difference? I also looked at the women's model and I think they might be a bit too small as the size goes down significantly.


----------



## sub7th

Jayse said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to buy an Oceanus for my 2nd watch . I've read through and looked a lot of photos here and on YouTube over the last few days - but I'm having trouble with sizing across the different models. For reference I'm male with 5.75" - 6" wrist.


At 6" I'm thinking a 38mm probably works? 
40 might be the upper limit before it starts to look oversized. 
It's all personal preference though.
Some people like bigger watches on their wrists for style.
But a good rule of thumb is that the dial should be around 75-80% of your wrist. Traditionally. 

Again you can go bigger or smaller for a statement or style, but if you want comfort and a traditional look, measure the width of your wrist and go from there.


----------



## TAHAWK

sub7th said:


> At 6" I'm thinking a 38mm probably works?
> 40 might be the upper limit before it starts to look oversized.
> It's all personal preference though.
> Some people like bigger watches on their wrists for style.
> But a good rule of thumb is that the dial should be around 75-80% of your wrist. Traditionally.
> 
> Again you can go bigger or smaller for a statement or style, but if you want comfort and a traditional look, measure the width of your wrist and go from there.


INCLUDING THE CROWN?


----------



## Paul R

Jayse said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to buy an Oceanus for my 2nd watch . I've read through and looked a lot of photos here and on YouTube over the last few days - but I'm having trouble with sizing across the different models. For reference I'm male with 5.75" - 6" wrist.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Manta S500E / T2600B style chronograph models, but I'm not sure if they're too big for my wrist. Does anyone here wear this style with a similar wrist size as me?
> 
> Alternatively are the 3 hand models (even though it's not my preference vs the chronographs) moderately smaller size wise or not enough to really make a difference? I also looked at the women's model and I think they might be a bit too small as the size goes down significantly.


I've got a fairly small wrist, about 16.5cm, and I feel fine with the T2600. You would do real well with an S100, I think. If you like having a chronograph the T2600's 5347 module is particularly handy at <12 minute and/or <1 hour times, but does have a 1 hour limit.


----------



## Paul R

JamesOcean said:


> Hey everyone! first post here even tho im long time lurker. Look at this ocw-s5000apl... wait a sec...👀 what? ok just kidding this wasnt even funny but i really wanted to try out a leather strap on my ocw-s5000c so that i can get that "apl" feeling which i think looks cool. So after a lot of research i found this type of notched leather strap with a gap in the middle on aliexpress and ordered it. The gap in the middle when i unboxed it was 7.5mm even tho i asked for 8.5mm because thats the length of the notch on the case but it didnt really matter because its soft enough to just push it in and make it fit. ALSO i ordered a blue one but they sent me a black one so thats unfortunate as well . The pictures i posted are from just putting on the leather strap with only the bars to test the look and fit and actually i didnt really like the look of the watch on hand (maybe because its black, the blue could be better). The "apl" looks good in pictures but now i think thats only where it looks good in my opinion. Im not a fan of leather straps in general so maybe that also the problem. The titanium bracelet compliments the overall look much better for me.
> View attachment 16924884
> View attachment 16924898
> View attachment 16924899
> View attachment 16924900
> View attachment 16924901
> View attachment 16924902


Even with some issues it's still really cool to see. 
You see the aftermarket straps for watches like the Cartier Pasha but I've never seen a quality aftermarket S5000 strap. Not enough demand I suppose. I've asked everyone I know that supplies parts in any capacity and as far as I can tell there's absolutely no way to get a APL strap other than on an APL... ah well.
It almost makes me want to get into strap making to go ahead and just make some damn straps! I got the T2600L so I've actually already got an Oceanus deployant clasp.


----------



## Paul R

@Orange_GT3 @sub7th yeah it's an AP out in the sun, chapter ring looking like crazy space plasma! 😵


----------



## Jayse

Thank you all - I've narrowed it down to the OCW-S100 or S100B (Black version). I'm leaning towards the black version but have read that it doesn't have half links. Given that it's also an integrated bracelet was this a deal breaker for anyone?


----------



## big man

I have both half links installed on my non-black S100, but I wore it without them for a few months and it was only a little uncomfortable when my wrist swelled from the heat. Together, they're only slightly longer than a normal link, and with the (admittedly disappointing) two adjustment holes on the clasp I don't think not having them would have been a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## sub7th

Jayse said:


> Thank you all - I've narrowed it down to the OCW-S100 or S100B (Black version).


That's a classy looking watch.
Hopefully you like the fit!


----------



## Paul R

Hadn't had my 2600 on the brown RIOS for a bit


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## TAHAWK

PSA: Setting DST or STD on T200S:

"Pull out the crown to the first click.

The second hand will point to the currently selected time zone [e.g. Eastern Time Zone ("NYC") is at 55 seconds].

2.Hold down [pusher] ... for at least one second.

[As you continue to hold down pusher... for at least one second, the second hand, acting as a function indicator, will cycle from option to option: "AT" (Daylight or Standard Time selected automatically by radio signal); "STD" (Standard Time); "DST" (Daylight Savings Time)] ….

3.Push the crown back in to its normal position."


----------



## TAHAWK

nyonya said:


> Interestingly my T200 will occasionally radio sync in Queens. Not every night, but sometimes. Although the Bluetooth phone connection makes that relatively unneeded.


All my Casio products will receive the radio-correction signal from FT. Collins on a south-facing window ledge EXCEPT my T200 green.  So down to the living room and it's west-facing picture window. Result? "Y" !!!!!! 😄


----------



## ExplodingSwampDragon

Seems like every S5000 "special" nowadays gets an even more special S6000 equivalent. OCW-S6000MB-1AJR:








Image credit to 時計 【世界限定250本】 CASIO カシオ オシアナス マンタ OCW-S6000MB-1AJR - 時計・ジュエリー・サングラス通販　ハラダHQオンラインショップ

Given the price tag of 418.000 Yen I'm not sold yet, but at least intrigued. There is a video as well:


----------



## Igorek

ExplodingSwampDragon said:


> Seems like every S5000 "special" nowadays gets an even more special S6000 equivalent. OCW-S6000MB-1AJR:
> View attachment 16942332
> 
> Image credit to 時計 【世界限定250本】 CASIO カシオ オシアナス マンタ OCW-S6000MB-1AJR - 時計・ジュエリー・サングラス通販　ハラダHQオンラインショップ
> 
> Given the price tag of 418.000 Yen I'm not sold yet, but at least intrigued. There is a video as well:


I like it but not in black coating. Wish they made a regular silver version with golden hands and indices.


----------



## Fullers1845

Wearing a T200 Green on loan from @watchcrank_tx today.


----------



## Jauto

Fullers1845 said:


> Wearing a T200 Green on loan from @watchcrank_tx today.
> 
> View attachment 16954292


Looks terrific. It's a toss up or me between this and the grey.


----------



## Fullers1845

Jauto said:


> Looks terrific. It's a toss up or me between this and the grey.


I definitely like the dark blue over the green, but the grey might win me over if I could see it in person.


----------



## Leah Solem

Fullers1845 said:


> I definitely like the dark blue over the green, but the grey might win me over if I could see it in person.
> Sorry for the intrusion as I 'm not keen on quartz watches and, if I am not mistaken, most, if not all, Casios are quartz watches. This is completely tangential and I don't know if it's allowed but I am more interested in the DLC watch which one of you has mentioned. If it is allowed and you are able to do so I would appreciate it if you are able to let me discuss the DLC watch further from post 55621870. Thank you. Yours, Leah


----------



## Peter_030

Anyone for mid-blue? Still my favourite 😍


----------



## lvt

What could be the lowest priced Oceanus right now?


----------



## Kairo

Peter_030 said:


> Anyone for mid-blue? Still my favourite 😍
> 
> View attachment 16955102


Agree on that 👍
Using a really comfortable Barton Elite strap at the moment 🌞


----------



## samael_6978

Peter_030 said:


> Anyone for mid-blue? Still my favourite
> 
> View attachment 16955102


I regret selling my mid-blue to get the gray. I think the mod-blue is the best looking T200.
Pics--mid-blue and gray.
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

i regret nothing when it comes to my T200, but that mid-blue is nice too...


----------



## Miklos86

My first Oceanus, OCW-P2000C. Got it for $750 from Sakura watches, which is a steal considering what this watch is capable of. The quality is amazing, it feels great to wear a dive watch that has wonderful legibility and all the features of a solar/atomic Casio. Will do a proper unboxing/review thread soon.


----------



## Fullers1845

Green with envy…


----------



## neogenesus

The Oceanus OCW-P2000 at the beach in Bali.


----------



## Adventureman

^^ Too much beach, not enough watch! 

Some great prices on the P2000, looks like it has been discontinued? It's light but 45mm case and 16mm height seems a bit much. Any thoughts on how it wears will be very helpful.


----------



## neogenesus

Adventureman said:


> ^^ Too much beach, not enough watch!
> 
> Some great prices on the P2000, looks like it has been discontinued? It's light but 45mm case and 16mm height seems a bit much. Any thoughts on how it wears will be very helpful.


Don't think it is too big nor thick for my wrist.


----------



## Miklos86

Adventureman said:


> ^^ Too much beach, not enough watch!
> 
> Some great prices on the P2000, looks like it has been discontinued? It's light but 45mm case and 16mm height seems a bit much. Any thoughts on how it wears will be very helpful.


It is not in the current Oceanus lineup, so I guess it has been discontinued. Nowadays most new Oceani are rather elegant, we can only hope Casio will continue this sportier line as well.

It wears surprisingly well. I have the C version that comes with strap. I wasn't blown away by it, swapped to a Borealis dive strap, now the watch sits awesome. Short lugs, light weigth helps. The backplate has a peculiar shape, it takes a small real estate on the wrist as the sides are elevated, making it much more comfortable. The crown is small and due to this slight elevation doesn't dig into the wrist at all even when the watch is tight. See my bad quality photo below.









Will do a proper reiew soon. I begun to write it up, intend to finish it when I have the time.


----------



## Adventureman

^^ thanks for the info and picture.

I have been watching this review and it has a lot going for it. $1800 is a bit much but for around $730 on strap and $810 on bracelet right now is very tempting.


----------



## docbrauni

Adventureman said:


> ^^ thanks for the info and picture.
> 
> I have been watching this review and it has a lot going for it. $1800 is a bit much but for around $730 on strap and $810 on bracelet right now is very tempting.


...OCW-P2000 is (together with the -G2000) one of my favorite Oceanus-Line. 























































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

@docbrauni Stunning pictures (again)!

FWIW, I still haven't heard if that hard-to-find OCW-G2000-2AJF I'm lusting after has been sourced 🙁

Meanwhile, I've been taken by surprise when I ran across the (now discontinued) OCW-G2000SB-2A x Space Brothers - limited edition of 700










Bl**dy Hell!

More images and specs here:Oceanus OCW-G2000SB-2A x Space brothers collaboration


> In order to express the beautiful earth, gradation vapor deposition is adopted for the dial. The sapphire glass bezel, which is divided into two colors with the image of the universe and the moon, expresses the earth as seen from the moon. The earth of the dial is based on the theme “From the Moon To the Earth”, which appears in comics.


Original price at release was ¥250,000, and now you can buy a brand new one from Ebay fro the princely sum of $4,150.00









Noticed 2 pre-owned ones, both @ around $1,900 

This is an older watch (limited edition of 700) that has been released in 2017 and features Casio's famous 'triple sync': GPS, atomic clock radio signal, and Bluetooth via a dedicated app.

Not all collaboration 'special editions' by Japanese watchmakers are immediately attractive, but sometimes the designer manages to keep his imagination within limits that keep the whole from being over the top. Such is the case here, IMHO.

Calling it an eye-catcher may be an understatement, but when you're familiar with the Oceanus line-up, you'll find it doesn't stand out negatively, but fits well. The signature blue that is default for most (but not all) Oceanus watches is the dominant colour and the accent colours (black and maroon) are tastefully implemented on a gorgeous colour-graded dial background.

The GPS enabled watches in the current catalogue from Casio are all visually impressive, but this particular model speaks the loudest to me.

I'm glad it's for all intents and purposes, currently way out of reach.

BTW, some 2 1/2 years ago @harald-hans managed to snag one and he posted an awesome series of images here .... Drooling!


----------



## Miklos86

docbrauni said:


> ...OCW-P2000 is (together with the -G2000) one of my favorite Oceanus-Line.
> 
> View attachment 16960081
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960085
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960087
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960089
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960090
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960092
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Amazing pictures! I'll take a few tomorrow for my review, but surely won't come close to those.


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> @docbrauni Stunning pictures (again)!
> BTW, some 2 1/2 years ago @harald-hans managed to snag one and he posted an awesome series of images here .... Drooling!


...thanks a lot. harald-hans is a german user with whom I liaised before buying my OCW-G2000SB. Indeed an awsome watch - with a great module! 

I was lucky back in 2020 to get one for a relatively decent price...






















































































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

docbrauni said:


> I was lucky back in 2020 to get one for a relatively decent price...


You shouldn't do this to me. Really! Seeing such stunning images of a watch like that isn't good for a man. A long spell of severe dizziness (near blackout!), uncomfortably raised blood pressure and heartbeat, uncontrollable drooling, eyeballs nearly popping out, etc

Had I worn an Apple watch (never!) or such, attempts to analyse and process these symptoms most likely would've caused it to explode 😁

If you're not a highly regarded professional product photographer, you should contemplate a career change 

BTW, I also read the series @harald-hans posted here (German language watch forum) about the time it took for his watch to finally arrive in perfect order, back in 2020.


----------



## cmiguelq

docbrauni said:


> ...thanks a lot. harald-hans is a german user with whom I liaised before buying my OCW-G2000SB. Indeed an awsome watch - with a great module!
> 
> I was lucky back in 2020 to get one for a relatively decent price...
> 
> View attachment 16961289
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961290
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961292
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961293
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961294
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961295
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961296
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961297
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961298
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961300
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961301
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961305
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961306
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Wowwww.....pornography not allowed here ! 

Beautiful


----------



## snaimpally

Bought a used OCW-T2600 off of eBay for $400 shipped from Japan. My first Oceanus. The seller was Closer0924, someone who had been recomended on another watch forum as a trustworthy seller of used watches. The description of his shop says "We are Japanese watch wholesaler. We will sell the watch at a lower price. And *we have a lot of watch*." Indeed, he has about 7500 watches currently listed on eBay, from Swiss luxury watches to JDM models. Shipped very quickly. I can't take my eyes off of the watch.


----------



## cmiguelq

So i expect to receive my first Oceanus until the end of Month, in Portugal the customs work slow, im waiting a dark blue T200 with bracelet!


----------



## nyonya

cmiguelq said:


> So i expect to receive my first Oceanus until the end of Month, in Portugal the customs work slow, im waiting a dark blue T200 with bracelet!


Wearing this exact one today - amazing watch!


----------



## cmiguelq

nyonya said:


> Wearing this exact one today - amazing watch!


I expect to say the same


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

This has to be the most underrated watch on earth. 
love them.


----------



## jwLgd

Fullers1845 said:


> Wearing a T200 Green on loan from @watchcrank_tx today.
> 
> View attachment 16954292





Peter_030 said:


> Anyone for mid-blue? Still my favourite 😍
> 
> View attachment 16955102





FarmeR57 said:


> i regret nothing when it comes to my T200, but that mid-blue is nice too...
> 
> View attachment 16957093





cmiguelq said:


> So i expect to receive my first Oceanus until the end of Month, in Portugal the customs work slow, im waiting a dark blue T200 with bracelet!


cant go wrong with any of them!

i went with the 2ajf


----------



## DesertArt

The Oceanus T200 watches really have caught my attention. Stunning!

I take it most need to be ordered from sellers in Japan? Through eBay? (Not readily available from USA retailers?)

With Oceanus T200 solar watches, does the second hand line up precisely with the markers?


----------



## TTV

DesertArt said:


> The Oceanus T200 watches really have caught my attention. Stunning!
> 
> I take it most need to be ordered from sellers in Japan? Through eBay? (Not readily available from USA retailers?)
> 
> With Oceanus T200 solar watches, does the second hand line up precisely with the markers?


Sakura, Seiya, etc. are trusted sellers from Japan, I use Sakura.

Seconds hand hits quite precisely to the indexes:
























Sorry about the red reflections due to my phone cover 😉


----------



## cmiguelq

Cant wait for my T200 arrive, hope that until the end of the month it will be in my wrist!

Next week i will receive also an Casio Lcw 1000TSE!


----------



## Kairo

cmiguelq said:


> Cant wait for my T200 arrive, hope that until the end of the month it will be in my wrist!
> 
> Next week i will receive also an Casio Lcw 1000TSE!


Two beautiful watches 🌞
I have put the brown Oceanus strap on my Lineage 🙂


----------



## cgrad

So many new T200s posted recently. No love for the S100 anymore, or does everybody already own one? 

I like the looks of both (in blue), but would prefer the S100's smaller titanium case and don't care about the T200's Bluetooth. 
So, new T200 owners, anything I would be missing out with the S100?

(I've already seen JOMW's comparison video of the two models)


----------



## Kairo

When buying my T200SLE, i also looked at the S100.
One of the main reason i did not choose the S100, was the problem of mounting a "normal" leather strap on it.
The watch itself looks very nice.


----------



## Peter_030

I think the S100 is a stunning watch, but I decided in favour of the T200 at the time because I didn't fancy the integrated bracelet. I'm strictly a strap man. Bracelets are too much of a hassle (resizing).


----------



## dgaddis

Peter_030 said:


> Bracelets are too much of a hassle (resizing).


LOL, what?? You size it once, takes 5mins, then it's faster to put the watch on and off every other time you do so for the rest of your life. That's way less of a hassle than dealing with a strap.


----------



## DesertArt

Can someone please report the case size of the T200, not including crown?


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> I'll leave the decimal interpretation to the readers responsibility 😉 Here are my T200 measures (old school way):
> View attachment 16156388
> 
> View attachment 16156389
> 
> View attachment 16156390
> 
> View attachment 16156391
> 
> 
> I would say, that case is 40mm, lug pin-to-pin is 43mm and lug-to-lug (extreme ends of the case corners) is 49mm.





DesertArt said:


> Can someone please report the case size of the T200, not including crown?


----------



## Peter_030

DesertArt said:


> report the case size of the T200


----------



## cmiguelq

Kairo said:


> Two beautiful watches
> I have put the brown Oceanus strap on my Lineage
> View attachment 16965967


How do you compare the quality? Does the lineage has many scratches?


----------



## Adventureman

DesertArt said:


> Can someone please report the case size of the T200, not including crown?


The case size is 41mm and bezel size is 40mm. It wears like a 40mm watch.


----------



## Fullers1845

cgrad said:


> So many new T200s posted recently. No love for the S100 anymore, or does everybody already own one?
> 
> I like the looks of both (in blue), but would prefer the S100's smaller titanium case and don't care about the T200's Bluetooth.
> So, new T200 owners, anything I would be missing out with the S100?
> 
> (I've already seen JOMW's comparison video of the two models)


I currently have both watches in my possession.








The single most important difference between these 2 models in my opinion is the dial.

As great a watch as the S100 is, this dial…








Absolutely pales in comparison with this…


----------



## Paul R

snaimpally said:


> Bought a used OCW-T2600 off of eBay for $400 shipped from Japan. My first Oceanus. The seller was Closer0924, someone who had been recomended on another watch forum as a trustworthy seller of used watches. The description of his shop says "We are Japanese watch wholesaler. We will sell the watch at a lower price. And *we have a lot of watch*." Indeed, he has about 7500 watches currently listed on eBay, from Swiss luxury watches to JDM models. Shipped very quickly. I can't take my eyes off of the watch.
> View attachment 16962134


Congrats! Nice price too! I really like the 5347 module. So cool how it shifts around the functions so everything is always displayed.


----------



## Kairo

cmiguelq said:


> How do you compare the quality? Does the lineage has many scratches?


The Lineage lives a a very comfortable and protected life.
Not many scratches at all.
Some small scratches on the outside of the clamp on the original bracelet


----------



## snaimpally

I own the Lineage as well. During my Oceanus research, I discovered that the Oceanus OCW300 (released in approx. 2007) looks very similar to the LCWM100TSE. 













Kairo said:


> Two beautiful watches 🌞
> I have put the brown Oceanus strap on my Lineage 🙂
> View attachment 16965967


----------



## snaimpally

cgrad said:


> So many new T200s posted recently. No love for the S100 anymore, or does everybody already own one?
> 
> I like the looks of both (in blue), but would prefer the S100's smaller titanium case and don't care about the T200's Bluetooth.
> So, new T200 owners, anything I would be missing out with the S100?
> 
> (I've already seen JOMW's comparison video of the two models)


The S200 allows for changing the strap while the S100 does not, which is often an important factor for many people.


----------



## cjbiker

I prefer a bracelet to a strap, and the S100 bracelet is perfect. I also prefer the S100's size, light weight, hands, and crown.

If you like the T200 better, that's great. It's wonderful to have so many good choices!


----------



## Paul R

cjbiker said:


> I prefer a bracelet to a strap, and the S100 bracelet is perfect. I also prefer the S100's size, light weight, hands, and crown.
> 
> If you like the T200 better, that's great. It's wonderful to have so many good choices!


I wish we could get a BT enabled module for the S100... also with silver indices and seconds hand. Just leave the Oceanus badge blue and remove the TOUGH MVT. branding.


----------



## Fullers1845

This dial tho.


----------



## DesertArt

So impressed with the Oceanus watches. A few questions...

I'm considering a T2600, T3000, or T4000. I'm not too crazy about the bezel on the T3000.

Is Casio still making these versions or are the "new" versions I'm finding on eBay Old Stock?

Is there a noteworthy benefit of going with the T4000 vs the T2600?

Any other things to consider about these watch choices?


----------



## caribiner23

DesertArt said:


> The Oceanus T200 watches really have caught my attention. Stunning!
> 
> I take it most need to be ordered from sellers in Japan? Through eBay? (Not readily available from USA retailers?)
> 
> With Oceanus T200 solar watches, does the second hand line up precisely with the markers?


The hands on my T200 line up perfectly to the markers.

I bought mine from an eBay seller nyankichi2009.


----------



## Adventureman

DesertArt said:


> Is Casio still making these versions or are the "new" versions I'm finding on eBay Old Stock?


The Oceanus website appears to be the best source for current models.









OCEANUS | CASIO


OCEANUSオフィシャルストア。革新技術と洗練デザインの機能美を備えたオシアナス。薄さを極めたManta、高機能のスポーティラインCACHALOT、ペアモデル




www.casio.com


----------



## DesertArt

Adventureman said:


> The Oceanus website appears to be the best source for current models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCEANUS | CASIO
> 
> 
> OCEANUSオフィシャルストア。革新技術と洗練デザインの機能美を備えたオシアナス。薄さを極めたManta、高機能のスポーティラインCACHALOT、ペアモデル
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


OK.


----------



## joshd2012

With as much love as the T200 gets on this forum (myself included) I’m still shocked Casio hasn’t released it more broadly. Seems like an easy sale in any display case.


----------



## snaimpally

DesertArt said:


> So impressed with the Oceanus watches. A few questions...
> 
> I'm considering a T2600, T3000, or T4000. I'm not too crazy about the bezel on the T3000.
> 
> Is Casio still making these versions or are the "new" versions I'm finding on eBay Old Stock?
> 
> Is there a noteworthy benefit of going with the T4000 vs the T2600?
> 
> Any other things to consider about these watch choices?











OCEANUS | CASIO


OCEANUSオフィシャルストア。革新技術と洗練デザインの機能美を備えたオシアナス。薄さを極めたManta、高機能のスポーティラインCACHALOT、ペアモデル




www.casio.com




The Japanese website shows all the current Oceanus models. Use Google Chrome and select "translate to English".
The T2600 does not have Bluetooth and so doesn't sync with the Casio app whereas the T4000 and S5000 have BT and will sync up. The app is useful if you live in a location where the atomic timekeeping signals are unavailable.


----------



## snaimpally

Oceanus vs Attesa

Shortly after I bought my Oceanus T2600, I found a great deal on a Citizen Attesa. Both are gorgeous watches with very similar features, including AR coating on the crystal, titanium case+bracelet, solar powered movement, and atomic time keeping. The Attesa is slightly wider and slightly thicker and so wears a bit "chunkier" than the Oceanus on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## DesertArt

Interesting... the T2600, T4000, T5000 are considered current models, but not the T3000.

Does anyone know if the T4000 bracelet has conventional spring bars, for changing out to different straps? I think I'm about to personally dive down into the world of Oceanus T4000.


----------



## Chasy

As an owner of all three, T4000.


T2600 has the best look and any time of day readability. But it has a weak smart access crown that can fail, and a short stopwatch.

T3000 is worst to read, confusing in the dark.

T4000 has bluetooth, is very readable at any lighting conditions. Not my ideal design, but all things considered, the winner.

If you are like me and only want flat sapphire, the only other Oceanus to consider is S6000.

The sapphire bezel is a no go for me.

So, still a T4000!





DesertArt said:


> So impressed with the Oceanus watches. A few questions...
> 
> I'm considering a T2600, T3000, or T4000. I'm not too crazy about the bezel on the T3000.
> 
> Is Casio still making these versions or are the "new" versions I'm finding on eBay Old Stock?
> 
> Is there a noteworthy benefit of going with the T4000 vs the T2600?
> 
> Any other things to consider about these watch choices?


----------



## Adventureman

We started a new Facebook group for Oceanus because there wasn't one already. It will take some time to grow but will make sure this will be Oceanus only and quality content goes before quantity. Hope to see some of you there if you like Facebook groups.









Casio Oceanus Aficionados | Facebook


Welcome to the group for Casio Oceanus watches! This is the place to discuss all things Oceanus, share any Oceanus watch you may have and expand/share your knowledge. Aficionado: a person who is...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Paul R

I feel like the T2600 should have been called the S2600.
The movement had previously been used in the S3000 and the polished bezel, crown knurling, and indices are all a little more like the S100/S3000 and other "S" models. I like the S100 styling a bit more and wanted something that would go with my S100 and S5000 but be more utilitarian.
Like others have said it has a short stopwatch capacity but it also doesn't have a 24 hour dial. In the case of the T2600 and in most cases I prefer a watch to not have a 24 hour dial as I don't find it to be a very useful complication and it functionally doubles the time it takes to adjust the hands in many cases. 
Instead of a 24 hour dial is has two two-hand subdials which means it's always displaying all the modes and you can always start an elapsed time measurement in any mode. You don't have to switch from stopwatch to worldtime to use the stopwatch which I find to be very handy.
It also has stopwatch functionality that is focused on the >24 minute capacity and >1 hour capacity but because of the way it tracks time it also makes it easier to read the elapsed time. I keep meaning to do a video to post on YouTube of it because it's hard to describe in text and I think very obvious when you see it working.


----------



## cmiguelq

Today with my Lineage until my first Oceanus doesnt arrived, next week expecting my T200 to arrive from Japan.


----------



## Miklos86

Paul R said:


> I feel like the T2600 should have been called the S2600.
> The movement had previously been used in the S3000 and the polished bezel, crown knurling, and indices are all a little more like the S100/S3000 and other "S" models. I like the S100 styling a bit more and wanted something that would go with my S100 and S5000 but be more utilitarian.
> Like others have said it has a short stopwatch capacity but it also doesn't have a 24 hour dial. In the case of the T2600 and in most cases I prefer a watch to not have a 24 hour dial as I don't find it to be a very useful complication and it functionally doubles the time it takes to adjust the hands in many cases.
> Instead of a 24 hour dial is has two two-hand subdials which means it's always displaying all the modes and you can always start an elapsed time measurement in any mode. You don't have to switch from stopwatch to worldtime to use the stopwatch which I find to be very handy.
> It also has stopwatch functionality that is focused on the >24 minute capacity and >1 hour capacity but because of the way it tracks time it also makes it easier to read the elapsed time. I keep meaning to do a video to post on YouTube of it because it's hard to describe in text and I think very obvious when you see it working.


You are making sense. However, you will rarely adjust the hands on a radio-controlled watch.

I like looking at the 24h subdial even though it has no use for me. 

Another similar topic is that the world time dial should be 24h or 12h+AM/PM. I found that I prefer the former, it was much more useful to gauge the approximate time at another timezone. Liked the 24h subdial when organizing phone conferences with colleagues far away - I only needed to know if it was working hours or not. Now on the Oceanus I get to compute two subdials for the same information.


----------



## Peter_030

Following up on @Barn0081's post here, a little more about the Casio Oceanus *OCW-S5000MB-1A*

A new limited Edition model in the S5000 Manta line
*







*

I came across the introductory article here (with specs and price), and subsequently discovered the short write-up with great images here


----------



## Practical Orb

Hi guys.

I need a bit of halp. I am looking for a repalcement bracelet for my Casio Oceanus OC100 and for the life of me I cannot find one. I have an Oceanus OC100 and and OC103 that need replacment bands.

Any halp would be appreciated


----------



## CLP

^^^ PacParts shows them as discontinued so you might be SOL unfortunately.


----------



## CLP

Paul R said:


> I feel like the T2600 should have been called the S2600.


Anyone know what the letter nomenclatures stand for? (S/T/G/P)

Assuming it refered to case material but that can't be since the S models have titanium cases as well, and oddly enough, the T200 is stainless steel (probably why it's called the T200S).


----------



## snaimpally

To me, the T2600 looked the best - the black dial and blue accents make the white lettering pop, which is why I bought it as my first Oceanus. I do plan to get a T4000 at some point so that I can do strap swaps. I happend to stumble upon the Citizen Attesa at a great price so I got that one right after the T2600. I want to enjoy the Oceanus and Attesa for a while before buying another Oceanus. Plus, Casio seems to introduce new models all the time so who knows, by the time I am ready to buy, they may have a new Oceanus that I like even more than the currrent lineup.


----------



## snaimpally

cmiguelq said:


> How do you compare the quality? Does the lineage has many scratches?


The lineage (I have the LCWM-100TSE) is like an Oceanus lite. The lineage has a titanlum case + bracelet and atomic time keeping features. It doesn't have the aweome AR coating that makes the crystal disappear. The LCWM-100TSE is very similar to the older Oceanus OCW300 - I suspect both use the same module - Casio probably moved the OCW300 downmarket and turned it in to the lineage.


----------



## Lumeseeker

Just the thread I needed, any recommendations on a smaller sized oceanus?


----------



## Paul R

CLP said:


> Anyone know what the letter nomenclatures stand for? (S/T/G/P)
> 
> Assuming it refered to case material but that can't be since the S models have titanium cases as well, and oddly enough, the T200 is stainless steel (probably why it's called the T200S).


You'd think there would be some significance, right?! 😅 Or is it just letters? 🤔 But there was also the (now defunct) M series so it's actually S/T/G/P/M!

The most adherence I fan find to anything is that the G1000 and G2000 are both GPS watches and the P1000 and P2000 are both dive watches.

So is the key significance a technology or function of that line? No, certainly not because the T5000 and S5000 have exactly the same module... So is it styling?! Well like I'd pointed out the T2600 has styling queues a lot more like the S100 and S5000 and also the G1000 and G2000 have styling more like previous and former S series models.

But styling is still the strongest theme between the S and T series with S models getting a little more forward facing polishing and T models getting more forward facing brushing.

So I don't know whether the letters stand for words or what those might be, but I think the answer is that they specifically refer to features or functions (for G and P) and generally refer to styling (for S and T).


----------



## Paul R

Practical Orb said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I need a bit of halp. I am looking for a repalcement bracelet for my Casio Oceanus OC100 and for the life of me I cannot find one. I have an Oceanus OC100 and and OC103 that need replacment bands.
> 
> Any halp would be appreciated


I want to say that there's a few Waveceptor models that have a similarly integrated strap that might fit. I know there's a Edifice watch with a strap that fits the S100 but I'm also fairly sure I've seen a Waveceptor watch that will fit these.

How are those running? We don't get many reports of early Oceanus models. They are looking good!


----------



## cmiguelq

snaimpally said:


> The lineage (I have the LCWM-100TSE) is like an Oceanus lite. The lineage has a titanlum case + bracelet and atomic time keeping features. It doesn't have the aweome AR coating that makes the crystal disappear. The LCWM-100TSE is very similar to the older Oceanus OCW300 - I suspect both use the same module - Casio probably moved the OCW300 downmarket and turned it in to the lineage.


Thanks, already received the Lineage, really happy, looks smaller than i expected, next week arrived the T200 , i think its q nice combo.


----------



## Paul R

Miklos86 said:


> You are making sense. However, you will rarely adjust the hands on a radio-controlled watch.
> 
> I like looking at the 24h subdial even though it has no use for me.
> 
> Another similar topic is that the world time dial should be 24h or 12h+AM/PM. I found that I prefer the former, it was much more useful to gauge the approximate time at another timezone. Liked the 24h subdial when organizing phone conferences with colleagues far away - I only needed to know if it was working hours or not. Now on the Oceanus I get to compute two subdials for the same information.


Yeah with most models you would typically only adjust the hands between time zone changes. In stopwatch mode the T2600 uses the main dial hands for the stopwatch function. In fact any switch between modes causes all three dials to adjust which is pretty awesome to witness but also makes me think that must be a relatively high power demand. All the dials moving at once and also the stopwatch mode using the main dial hands for the stopwatch makes me think it's probably best to keep the T2600 well charged and that these high power movements might lead to low voltage issues if the battery is older or low on charge.
But even on my S5000 switching between stopwatch and worldtime that subdials hands could move faster back to 12 o'clock if they weren't locked to the A/P sub-sub dial. I personally have never found them useful. Just like the main dial 24 hour dial, if I know if it's currently night or day, it's not particularly informative.


----------



## TTV

Lumeseeker said:


> Just the thread I needed, any recommendations on a smaller sized oceanus?


OCW-S100 is very compact and lightweight due to titanium. OCW-T200 is slightly bigger and heavier, but still very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Peter_030

I apologise for interrupting the regular broadcast with a short update on my attempts to purchase the very hard to get OCW-G2000-2AJF. I've posted quite extensively about that earlier in this thread. I've seen one at *Rakuten* but that's a bridge too far for me, and a promising EU-based contact just now failed to deliver.

I've given up, frankly. Mick Jagger told us : "You can't always get what you want."
Bugger 

Anyway, life goes on and, during the past few weeks, I've explored my GPS watch options with Citizen (no slouch in the GPS-sync watch department), more specifically the _Attesa ACT_ line. While the Oceanus watches take the highest honours in the looks department, I've found a few very interesting Citizen watches.
But I'll not bother you with that in this thread, obviously.

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## docbrauni

Paul R said:


> You'd think there would be some significance, right?! 😅 Or is it just letters? 🤔 But there was also the (now defunct) M series so it's actually S/T/G/P/M!
> 
> The most adherence I fan find to anything is that the G1000 and G2000 are both GPS watches and the P1000 and P2000 are both dive watches.
> 
> So is the key significance a technology or function of that line? No, certainly not because the T5000 and S5000 have exactly the same module... So is it styling?! Well like I'd pointed out the T2600 has styling queues a lot more like the S100 and S5000 and also the G1000 and G2000 have styling more like previous and former S series models.
> 
> But styling is still the strongest theme between the S and T series with S models getting a little more forward facing polishing and T models getting more forward facing brushing.
> 
> So I don't know whether the letters stand for words or what those might be, but I think the answer is that they specifically refer to features or functions (for G and P) and generally refer to styling (for S and T).


...from 2020 Oceanus Catalog:










...So "Cachalot" (P) is the Diver (200m), "Manta" (S) is very slim, "Classic" (T) is normal sporty look, GPS (G) is the "best" module (Bluetooth, wavecepter and GPS)...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> I apologise for interrupting the regular broadcast with a short update on my attempts to purchase the very hard to get OCW-G2000-2AJF. I've posted quite extensively about that earlier in this thread. I've seen one at *Rakuten* but that's a bridge too far for me, and a promising EU-based contact just now failed to deliver.
> 
> I've given up, frankly. Mick Jagger told us : "You can't always get what you want."
> Bugger
> 
> Anyway, life goes on and, during the past few weeks, I've explored my GPS watch options with Citizen (no slouch in the GPS-sync watch department), more specifically the _Attesa ACT_ line. While the Oceanus watches take the highest honours in the looks department, I've found a few very interesting Citizen watches.
> But I'll not bother you with that in this thread, obviously.
> 
> Have a great weekend, all!


...as already send via PN: sorry to hear that. If I can assist regarding how get this done through a proxy, feel free to contact me...

(OCW-G2000F)









Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

Thank you for your kind offer, Stefan! Perhaps I'll take you up on that some day.

I'm not prone to impulse buying to make me feel better, something that could easily have led me to order this brand new MTG-B3000FR-1A (product page with all the specs)










Which offers the very same 'triple double sync' (GPS, radio signal, Bluetooth) functionality as that OCW-G2000-2AJF. - *functionality updated*, h/t @TTV

Bit of a statement on the wrist, though, and perhaps not quite my style 😁

I apologise to the thread moderators for bringing up off-topic content. It's just a release for my grief. It won't happen again.


----------



## TTV

Peter_030 said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, Stefan! Perhaps I'll take you up on that some day.
> 
> I'm not prone to impulse buying to make me feel better, something that could easily have led me to order this brand new MTG-B3000FR-1A (product page with all the specs)
> 
> View attachment 16979144
> 
> 
> Which offers the very same 'triple sync' (GPS, radio signal, Bluetooth) functionality as that OCW-G2000-2AJF.
> 
> Bit of a statement on the wrist, though, and perhaps not quite my style 😁
> 
> I apologise to the thread moderators for bringing up off-topic content. It's just a release for my grief. It won't happen again.


Does the MTG-B3000 really have GPS and time sync using it? I haven't seen that in specs, only MB6 and BT syncs mentioned.


----------



## Peter_030

TTV said:


> Does the MTG-B3000 really have GPS and time sync using it?




I stand corrected. You're right, there's no GPS-sync functionality. The tears in my eyes must've caused some lines in the specs to blur, and my imagination auto-filled what wasn't there. A brief senior moment for which I beg forgiveness.

I've edited my post above to reflect the correct details.


----------



## Miklos86

Peter_030 said:


> I apologise for interrupting the regular broadcast with a short update on my attempts to purchase the very hard to get OCW-G2000-2AJF. I've posted quite extensively about that earlier in this thread. I've seen one at *Rakuten* but that's a bridge too far for me, and a promising EU-based contact just now failed to deliver.
> 
> I've given up, frankly. Mick Jagger told us : "You can't always get what you want."
> Bugger
> 
> Anyway, life goes on and, during the past few weeks, I've explored my GPS watch options with Citizen (no slouch in the GPS-sync watch department), more specifically the _Attesa ACT_ line. While the Oceanus watches take the highest honours in the looks department, I've found a few very interesting Citizen watches.
> But I'll not bother you with that in this thread, obviously.
> 
> Have a great weekend, all!


I'd gladly hear your adventures with Citizen. When I considered their GPS watches I found them to be functionally a step before, but style-wise a step behind Seiko Astrons - in no small part due to being wider and thicker than comparable models. Their GPS tech is better than Seiko's and the watches have more functions, too.


----------



## Peter_030

@Miklos86, I concur. During my month's long research about such watches, I'd decided for Casio because they managed the best-looking watches and their GPS tech, according to all reviews I've read and seen, didn't disappoint. But Citizen has, by all accounts, always been the superior solar/GPS manufacturer: unequalled overall functionality speed, despite Seiko's most recent efforts. Recent Astrons are the most compact package (thinner & smaller than both Casio's & Citizen's offerings), well-built and functionality speed has been improved compared to a few years ago. But they're, IMHO, prohibitively expensive, and, consequently, out of the race.

Citizen, known for regularly releasing some, shall we say, unusual looking watches (an understatement, some are outright hideous, IMHO) in all their product lines, has released a few Attesa's that've started to grow on me. But it's their unrivalled value for money that's perhaps most impressive. Awesome specs and performance for a surprisingly affordable price, and they've not really compromised on build quality and finishing. Perhaps not to the high standards of an Oceanus, but still.

What impressed me about the GPS/solar Citizens is their very impressive 'power reserve' and the quality of the quartz modules: accurate when 'offline' to 5 SPM, where both Casio and Seiko manage only 15 SPM. This means that both Seiko and Casio are programmed to seek GPS syncs much more frequently than Citizen to keep acceptable accuracy. And VPS syncs are a drain on the battery.


----------



## DesertArt

dgaddis said:


> The only downside is that the radio control only works in Japan, so I use the ClockWave app every few months to sync it. It is a perpetual calendar so no worries about changing the date.


Great watch... no sync with North America radio signal is a no-go for me, unfortunately. Otherwise, I'd be on that!


----------



## DesertArt

I've been wanting to add a chronograph watch to my squad and also have become quite interested in Casio Oceanus. So, after much deliberation... I made my choice: T4000-1AJF has been ordered from Japan! I like the looks, the features, the amazing case finishing, and the size is just right.

I'm very much looking forward to enjoying the features and precision accuracy of this gorgeous time piece!


----------



## NatDaBrat

docbrauni said:


> ...Casio includes always the crown regarding the measurements. The S6000 is quite small (too small for my wrist, that's why I sold it a few month ago and stick with G2000 / P2000)...
> 
> View attachment 16922968
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922969
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922970
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922971
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922975
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922976
> 
> 
> Last but not least:
> 
> G2000 vs S6000
> 
> View attachment 16922980
> 
> 
> View attachment 16922982
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


which G2000 model number is that please?


----------



## docbrauni

NatDaBrat said:


> which G2000 model number is that please?


ah, you mean that older post. This is a OCW-G2000G.










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## mypocketlint

TTV said:


> I have the blue T200SLE. The leather strap was really nice and I did not recognize any issues with sharp edges or spring bars. I changed the leather strap to a bracelet, which feels better on my wrist and is more into my eye 🙂
> View attachment 16144983
> 
> View attachment 16144984


what bracelet is this? looks great!


----------



## TTV

mypocketlint said:


> what bracelet is this? looks great!


It is MiLTAT Super Engineer 22mm.


----------



## Adventureman

I researched the OCW-S100 and found there are 6 different models. Only two are currently in production and the others appear to be pretty rare these days.

You can find the details about the OCW-S100 in general and the different models here:









Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


From the classic line of "OCEANUS", a simple 3-needle model adopts high-quality finishing and materials, and is equipped with "Smart Access" that combines multi-function and excellent operability. Smart access allows you to operate the world time function simply by pulling and turning the crown, ...




watchaficionados.net


----------



## Miklos86

Peter_030 said:


> @Miklos86, I concur. During my month's long research about such watches, I'd decided for Casio because they managed the best-looking watches and their GPS tech, according to all reviews I've read and seen, didn't disappoint. But Citizen has, by all accounts, always been the superior solar/GPS manufacturer: unequalled overall functionality speed, despite Seiko's most recent efforts. Recent Astrons are the most compact package (thinner & smaller than both Casio's & Citizen's offerings), well-built and functionality speed has been improved compared to a few years ago. But they're, IMHO, prohibitively expensive, and, consequently, out of the race.
> 
> Citizen, known for regularly releasing some, shall we say, unusual looking watches (an understatement, some are outright hideous, IMHO) in all their product lines, has released a few Attesa's that've started to grow on me. But it's their unrivalled value for money that's perhaps most impressive. Awesome specs and performance for a surprisingly affordable price, and they've not really compromised on build quality and finishing. Perhaps not to the high standards of an Oceanus, but still.
> 
> What impressed me about the GPS/solar Citizens is their very impressive 'power reserve' and the quality of the quartz modules: accurate when 'offline' to 5 SPM, where both Casio and Seiko manage only 15 SPM. This means that both Seiko and Casio are programmed to seek GPS syncs much more frequently than Citizen to keep acceptable accuracy. And VPS syncs are a drain on the battery.


Astrons have come far. There are now 39mm wide, 11mm think 3-hander GPS models that trump all others in terms of sheer size. The more advanced, dual time, day of the week etc. models are also very reasonably sized compared to all other GPS watches. However, the 2022 models have integrated bracelets, meh.

Cost is another thing. The Attesas are great, well engineered, but command hefty premiums, they are value for money only compared to Seiko. Oceanus models still win on that front too.

If you like divers, make sure to check out the Citizen CC5001, 5006 GPS models. They won't break the bank and are available outside Japan. Their main downside is size. That and the Oceanus P2000 line that is now heavily discounted, effectively becoming as cheap as those Citizen GPS divers, while of course the Oceanus models do so much more (albeit no GPS, only MB6+BT).


----------



## Igorek

2 new versions T4000 and S5000...









OCEANUS | CASIO


OCEANUSオフィシャルストア。革新技術と洗練デザインの機能美を備えたオシアナス。薄さを極めたManta、高機能のスポーティラインCACHALOT、ペアモデル




www.casio.com


----------



## cmiguelq

So this week i receive the T200 from Japan, saw an used Ocw S100 like new in Ebay, didnt resist, waiting to arrive in 10days.


----------



## DesertArt

cmiguelq said:


> So this week i receive the T200 from Japan, saw an used Ocw S100 like new in Ebay, didnt resist, waiting to arrive in 10days.


Beautiful watch. At first I thought you cut someone's arm off with the watch on it.


----------



## ewewew

DesertArt said:


> Beautiful watch. At first I thought you cut someone's arm off with the watch on it.


Just in time for Halloween, an Oceanus horror story.


----------



## Peter_030

Am I the only one who couldn't suppress a wide smile when I noticed this morning (Oct 30th) that the Beast (G-Shock) & the Beauty (T200S) had quietly switched to 'end of summertime' during the night and were ticking in _perfect_ sync 😁

Sunning themselves on what appears to be a perfect day, bright sun @ 19,3 C - another temperature record shattered.


----------



## matthiasR

Hello,
I love the look of the Oceanus S5000, but am not sure about wrist size. My wrist is around 6 inches (16.3-16.5 cm). A san Martin Vintage Diver with 38mm case and around 43mm lug to lug fits me perfectly. Will the Oceanus S5000 be too big, or do you think it will be ok?


----------



## Paul R

matthiasR said:


> Hello,
> I love the look of the Oceanus S5000, but am not sure about wrist size. My wrist is around 6 inches (16.3-16.5 cm). A san Martin Vintage Diver with 38mm case and around 43mm lug to lug fits me perfectly. Will the Oceanus S5000 be too big, or do you think it will be ok?


My wrist is 16.5 - 17 so if you find any pictures of my S5000 that's close to how it'll look. The fixed first links turn down and it sits very flat on the wrist so it's quite manageable.


----------



## matthiasR

Paul R said:


> My wrist is 16.5 - 17 so if you find any pictures of my S5000 that's close to how it'll look. The fixed first links turn down and it sits very flat on the wrist so it's quite manageable.


Thanks a lot, that does look pretty great! Nice watch


----------



## NatDaBrat

This Oceanus T4000C-3AJF is suppose to be green and takes inspiration from the ocean. It’s amazing how the colors change with different lighting. My green T200 doesn’t do the same


----------



## DesertArt

Just arrived... and oh what a sweet presentation. And the case finishing. JUST WOW.

Quickly set up with the iPhone app (what a breeze!), then unpaired them to go with the 1x/day simple Radio Control adjustment. Such an impressive work of high precision technology and artful craftsmanship.

Popped on a C&B Black Calf strap for immediate use of the watch. Looks great, too. I'll adjust the bracelet tomorrow.



























This will not be my one and only Oceanus watch! Casio is hitting out of the park with Oceanus.


----------



## Igorek

DesertArt said:


> Just arrived... and oh what a sweet presentation. And the case finishing. JUST WOW.
> 
> Quickly set up with the iPhone app (what a breeze!), them unpaired them to go with 1x/day simple Radio Control. Such an impressive work of high precision technology and artful craftsmanship. And, the seconds hand aligns flawlessly with the markers. Superb job, Casio... really fine!
> 
> Popped on a C&B Black Calf strap for immediate use of the watch. Looks good, too. I'll adjust the bracelet subsequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will not be my one and only Oceanus watch! Casio is hitting out of the park with Oceanus. I can envision a T200 departing Japan for Scottsdale before long.


Very nice and congrats. What is the diameter without the crown if you can measure?


----------



## DesertArt

Igorek said:


> Very nice and congrats. What is the diameter without the crown if you can measure?


Thank you.

40.77mm at the bezel.
Pretty much a perfect size, in my view, for most people.

The mechanical and time keeping precision, along with the finishing of this watch, is a testament to the amazing present state-of-the art in modern-design time pieces!


----------



## cmiguelq

I have the T200 and thinking also to add a chromograph, which are the main differences between the T4000 and T3000? I like a bit more the T3000, the T4000 has a similar case to the T200. 
Who has the T3000 still happy with the watch? Any complaint?


----------



## Miklos86

DesertArt said:


> Just arrived... and oh what a sweet presentation. And the case finishing. JUST WOW.
> 
> Quickly set up with the iPhone app (what a breeze!), then unpaired them to go with the 1x/day simple Radio Control adjustment. Such an impressive work of high precision technology and artful craftsmanship.
> 
> Popped on a C&B Black Calf strap for immediate use of the watch. Looks great, too. I'll adjust the bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will not be my one and only Oceanus watch! Casio is hitting out of the park with Oceanus.


Wow indeed. Looks right at home on your wrist. That strap finishes it.


----------



## NatDaBrat

cmiguelq said:


> I have the T200 and thinking also to add a chromograph, which are the main differences between the T4000 and T3000? I like a bit more the T3000, the T4000 has a similar case to the T200.
> Who has the T3000 still happy with the watch? Any complaint?


i have the t3000-2ajf. It’s my favorite of the 4 I have (t150,T200, t3000, t4000) It’s a little sporty but still dressy and the dial is beautiful. The main reason I bought it was the dual time, so it’s perfect for traveling. 
photo: T3000 on top, T4000 on bottom


----------



## cmiguelq

NatDaBrat said:


> i have the t3000-2ajf. It’s my favorite of the 4 I have (t150,T200, t3000, t4000) It’s a little sporty but still dressy and the dial is beautiful. The main reason I bought it was the dual time, so it’s perfect for traveling.
> photo: T3000 on top, T4000 on bottom
> View attachment 17007657


Good to year, i will advance to the T3000 its so so beautiful! Yes it sporty but not too much!


----------



## NatDaBrat

cmiguelq said:


> Good to year, i will advance to the T3000 its so so beautiful! Yes it sporty but not too much!


Let us know how you like it when you get it!


----------



## cmiguelq

NatDaBrat said:


> Let us know how you like it when you get it!


I will try to find some deal in Eu.


----------



## leidai5

Anyone have any experience with the OCW-S100 in Ontario, Canada? Just wondering if it syncs properly with the multiband 6 signal.


----------



## NatDaBrat

leidai5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the OCW-S100 in Ontario, Canada? Just wondering if it syncs properly with the multiband 6 signal.


I dont have the s100 but do have a 150, and several Gshocks, the all sync no problem in Ottawa area


----------



## Fullers1845

cmiguelq said:


> Good to year, i will advance to the T3000 its so so beautiful! Yes it sporty but not too much!


I like this one...










(Borrowed pic.)


----------



## leidai5

NatDaBrat said:


> I dont have the s100 but do have a 150, and several Gshocks, the all sync no problem in Ottawa area


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## scottlg

Has anyone compared the ocw-t2600 to the ocw-t4000? I have the 2600 now but am thinking of switching. The 4000 looks a little more casual, there seem to be fewer mirror polished surfaces like the bezel. Is that an accurate impression?


----------



## Chasy

I like hands and bezel appearance more on T2600.

Con is that 2600 bezel is a scratch magnet.

Stopwatch on 2600 is painfully limited.

Bluetooth and 24hr stopwatch make me prefer T4000.



scottlg said:


> Has anyone compared the ocw-t2600 to the ocw-t4000? I have the 2600 now but am thinking of switching. The 4000 looks a little more casual, there seem to be fewer mirror polished surfaces like the bezel. Is that an accurate impression?


----------



## DesertArt

T4000


----------



## scottlg

I don't use the T2600 chronograph often so that's not a big factor. I like the lower profile design of the pushers better on the 2600 but that's not a deal breaker. Bluetooth would be nice at times. All that's left to decide is if I want the plain or black bezel version of the T4000. I tried blacking out the bezel on my T2600 but it looks a little plain.


----------



## cmiguelq

I won an auction of an 2nd hand T2600, the weak point appears to be the condition of the bracelet, looking for some straps alternative, wich is the size of the bracelet?

Who has the watch can show some photos with alternative straps?


----------



## scottlg

The T2600 lug width is 21mm. Here's a picture on a 20mm perlon strap. You can partially see the spring bars but it's super light and comfortable. I'll probably switch to a 22mm 2 piece perlon strap at some point to better hide the case and spring bars.


----------



## cmiguelq

scottlg said:


> The T2600 lug width is 21mm. Here's a picture on a 20mm perlon strap. You can partially see the spring bars but it's super light and comfortable. I'll probably switch to a 22mm 2 piece perlon strap at some point to better hide the case and spring bars.
> View attachment 17015115


 Thanks! How does the case resist to scratches? You still satisfied with the watch?


----------



## DesertArt

Sunday... casual strap change up. Squeezed in a 22mm NATO.


----------



## scottlg

cmiguelq said:


> Thanks! How does the case resist to scratches? You still satisfied with the watch?


I've had the watch around 5 years and probably wore it daily for at least a couple. The mirror polished bezel has some minor scratches but the rest is in excellent condition. The sapphire still looks new, the bracelet clasp has picked up more scratches. I'm satisfied, it syncs nearly every night and everything else is still working as new.


----------



## DesertArt

OK... one more strap change for today.

I must be honest... this T4000 has captured my appreciation more than any other cool watch I have had. Even if I don't use many of the features... it's just such a joy to look at on the wrist. And the time accuracy is, of course, absolutely flawless - whether by Radio Control or Bluetooth... even without any syncing at all... a very accurate movement. (I tested a few days without syncing, with no gain nor loss of even a second.)

We shall see how long the honeymoon lasts, but I think it's going to be a long time!

Casio has done such an awesome job with these. It's a strap monster, too. Which just adds to the prolonged fun and enjoyment. And, as you all know already, the case finishing is stunningly beautiful. Thank you, Casio!

Pictured here with a C&B Matte Supreme Griege NATO.









Made in Japan... God bless the Japanese, superb precision craftsmen and technologists that they are. Japan is only about the size of California and they have practically no natural resources. YET... their people and culture have proven to be absolutely world class. Bravo!









With C&B Black Calf strap









And, of course, with the awesome titanium bracelet, which has a very handy & quick micro adjustment, which can be adjusted while ON THE WRIST.


----------



## Paul R

@cmiguelq Being 21mm it's a bit of a hassle to shop for straps for it, to be honest, but 22mm leather and nylon straps fit on it pretty well. Only the blue and dark brown straps are 21mm. Of course you still need 21mm spring bars.
Mine has a little rash on the bezel at 12 o'clock but it's held up really well.


----------



## cmiguelq

Paul R said:


> @cmiguelq Being 21mm it's a bit of a hassle to shop for straps for it, to be honest, but 22mm leather and nylon straps fit on it pretty well. Only the blue and dark brown straps are 21mm. Of course you still need 21mm spring bars.
> Mine has a little rash on the bezel at 12 o'clock but it's held up really well.
> View attachment 17016425
> 
> View attachment 17016426
> 
> View attachment 17016427
> 
> View attachment 17016428
> 
> View attachment 17016429
> 
> View attachment 17016430


My favorite its the first one, its 22mm? Which brand it is?


----------



## Paul R

cmiguelq said:


> My favorite its the first one, its 22mm? Which brand it is?


It's a BOB strap that they don't make anymore, unfortunately.

But if you'd like to look around waccex is a good place for quality straps. That link is their 21mm section but you can typically fit 22mm, like I said, but some straps do that better than others.

Also, Real Leather Creations is a great brand that does exotic US-made straps for very affordable prices. Almost all my exotic straps are RLC straps. Also they're made in Florida and so the croc, alligator, and lizard are all farmed and legit. No wild poached animals. I'm always worried about cheap Asian straps; questionable authenticity and if it's real there's probably some dubious source.


----------



## FTMAN

new Oceanus admirer here…. Anyone know if the T200 greenie is already discontinued? I don’t see it on the Japanese site.

OCW-T200S-3AJF


----------



## Adventureman

The product page for the green dial shows 'production completed' translation so pretty sure that means 'discontinued'.









OCW-T200S-3AJF | CASIO


“Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、先進のテクノロジーとスポーティデザインを併せ持つOCEANUSより、爽やかなグリーンのダイアルカラーモデルです。...




www.casio.com


----------



## FTMAN

Adventureman said:


> The product page for the green dial shows 'production completed' translation so pretty sure that means 'discontinued'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-3AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、先進のテクノロジーとスポーティデザインを併せ持つOCEANUSより、爽やかなグリーンのダイアルカラーモデルです。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Hahah, ok so I feel pretty dumb.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Igorek

FTMAN said:


> Hahah, ok so I feel pretty dumb.
> Thanks for the help!


Plenty of them on ebay


----------



## Adventureman

FTMAN said:


> Hahah, ok so I feel pretty dumb.
> Thanks for the help!


Sorry, didn't mean it that way. More of an observation on my end when I looked up the green dial. 

The light blue dial is now hard to find and sells at a premium. I wonder if the same will happen for the green when it becomes less available.


----------



## cmiguelq

Paul R said:


> It's a BOB strap that they don't make anymore, unfortunately.
> 
> But if you'd like to look around waccex is a good place for quality straps. That link is their 21mm section but you can typically fit 22mm, like I said, but some straps do that better than others.
> 
> Also, Real Leather Creations is a great brand that does exotic US-made straps for very affordable prices. Almost all my exotic straps are RLC straps. Also they're made in Florida and so the croc, alligator, and lizard are all farmed and legit. No wild poached animals. I'm always worried about cheap Asian straps; questionable authenticity and if it's real there's probably some dubious source.


Thanks! The first site its top for me, since i leave in Portugal, thursday the watch should arrive and i will see if i have to buy right now the strap


----------



## cmiguelq

So thursday i will add to my collection an S100 used but mint condition, and also an T2600, this one i take a bit risk, usually i only buy used watches in very good or mint condition, this one was classified by the seller (Japan) with good condition 7/10,but the price (260usd) for me worthed the risk, but only thursday i can confirm the real condition, in the photos the worst parts appears to be the bracelet and clasp. Actually i have an T200. How does it look in the photos?


----------



## DesertArt

A VERY unusual thing has occurred, since I received this T4000









Normally, when I get a new watch, after a day or two, I tend to rotate back into my other watches and the new watch becomes a watch that I like and enjoy, but not one that totally dominates the field - day after day after day.

This T4000 has not been replaced by another watch on my wrist since receiving it. I haven't even thought about wearing anything else. It is just so stunningly gorgeous, so flawless in time telling, so brilliantly executed by Casio... that I think it's going to be a while before I wear any other watch for an extended period of time over this one. For me, that's unusual with a watch. And a VERY good sign, to my liking!










Design - mesmerizing. Case finishing - stunning. Size - perfect. Radio control - awesome. Bluetooth connectivity to the app - awesome. Solar powered - fabulous. I have even noticed other people in public taking note of it visually. It's quite a home run for Casio and for me! I'll go so far as to say it's easily the nicest watch I've ever owned, and I have some nice watches.

It's a strap monster, as well!









And even better... it's pretty much killed any "lust" I might have for another watch. When I look at other watches that I might like to acquire, I compare them to this T4000 on my wrist and the new consideration just falls away into the Sea of Nevermind.










I am, obviously, totally blown away by how impressed I am with this Oceanus T4000. Many, many thanks go out to Casio for producing this watch.


----------



## Igorek

*DesertArt* Now you should get S5000 series especially limited editions they are even more stunning.


----------



## Peter_030

Igorek said:


> S5000 series


Just in case

*Manta S5000 series product pages* @ Casio Japan (Google translated)

OCW-S5000MB-1AJF

OCW-S5000F-2AJ

OCW-S5000EK-1AJF

OCW-S5000APA-2AJF

OCW-S5000B-1AJF

OCW-S5000-1AJF

 OCW-S5000E-1AJF


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today  Literally like new


----------



## cmiguelq

So after 3 days im still very happy with de S100, superlight, bracelet very confortable.
I also have an T200, i like this one more, its more beautiful in my opinion, and also prefer the size.
Monday i will received an used T2600 that i bought from Japan, i paid 260usd, in the photos i only see minor scratches in clasp and bracelet, worst cenário i will use it with another strap, for the price i cant complaint too much.
Im a big fan of Oceanus line!


----------



## cmiguelq

It has arrived, super satisfied, the scratches i much more visible in the photos, i would rate a 7/8 in 10, the bracelet its better than i tough, the worst its the clasp but acceptable. I think this is easily the best ebay deal that i have done, 260usd for this watch. Already sync with radio emulator sinal the time.


----------



## Peter_030

Miklos86 said:


> I'd gladly hear your adventures with Citizen


I found my watch, and you'll find a write-up here


----------



## cmiguelq

Today with a vintage one!


----------



## cemedab

Hello everyone, 

Just got the square oceanus t5000 and I can't seem to get the pairing to work. 

The manual keeps telling me to hold on to B for C (pairing mode), but instead it just goes to N (basically means no). I hypothasised that the middle man seller might have connected it to his phone and thats why it was trying to connect to one and unable thus == N. Unpairing according to manual happens by pulling the crown and holding B, which doesn't seem to function either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Peter_030

cemedab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just got the square oceanus t5000 and I can't seem to get the pairing to work.
> 
> The manual keeps telling me to hold on to B for C (pairing mode), but instead it just goes to N (basically means no). I hypothasised that the middle man seller might have connected it to his phone and thats why it was trying to connect to one and unable thus == N. Unpairing according to manual happens by pulling the crown and holding B, which doesn't seem to function either. Any suggestions?


I don't know if you've tried an app setting that helped me with a pairing issue shortly after I'd acquired my Oceanus. See my comment here

BTW, that comment was written when the recently discontinued (and excellent) Oceanus app was still alive & kicking. Casio saw fit to release a new app a short while, Casio Connect, which is intended to be the sole BT app for _all_ BT equipped Casio models. I had to transfer my settings from the old app to the new one, and (luckily) that worked painlessly. But the new app's interface sucks, IMHO.


----------



## cemedab

Peter_030 said:


> I don't know if you've tried an app setting that helped me with a pairing issue shortly after I'd acquired my Oceanus. See my comment here


I read your comments and it didn't quite match my issue, since the watch hand was the one not going to the connect position. However, as is the case usually I was too excited and the pairing works now after charging the watch for a while.

For anyone encountering pairing issues while the second hand skipping seconds, just charge it .


----------



## Peter_030

@cemedab Good to read that's solved. At the time, I was pretty frustrated.

BTW, welcome to this topic and enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Miklos86

cemedab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just got the square oceanus t5000 and I can't seem to get the pairing to work.
> 
> The manual keeps telling me to hold on to B for C (pairing mode), but instead it just goes to N (basically means no). I hypothasised that the middle man seller might have connected it to his phone and thats why it was trying to connect to one and unable thus == N. Unpairing according to manual happens by pulling the crown and holding B, which doesn't seem to function either. Any suggestions?


I'm glad you managed to solve it. We're always happy to see pics of your watch


----------



## cemedab

Miklos86 said:


> I'm glad you managed to solve it. We're always happy to see pics of your watch


I'll take some good ones during daylight tomorrow.


----------



## cemedab

Here's one with the lume charged.


----------



## Miklos86

cemedab said:


> View attachment 17042688
> View attachment 17042687
> View attachment 17042686
> Here's one with the lume charged.


That's beautiful! What is your wrist circumference if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking about getting this mode someday and try to get a feel of its size, because I can't see it in person beforehand.


----------



## cemedab

Miklos86 said:


> That's beautiful! What is your wrist circumference if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking about getting this mode someday and try to get a feel of its size, because I can't see it in person beforehand.


My wrist circumference is just above 18cm, the watch wears a lot like the AE-1200 and is almost identical size wise (which I have right here comparing right next to each other) . I'm sure you'll find those anywhere to test drive to see if you'd like the sizing.

I must say it's anything I'd ever hope from a watch, let's hope it's also durable


----------



## venceslas

What a beauty this T5000 on strap ! I was waiting a review but alas I wanted a dressier watch than my oceanus S100 and I just bought an Orient star contemporary standard from joomashop. 

Still no public English reviews of the t5000, one maybe coming on YouTube. Meanwhile any feedback welcome about your purchase. 

Congratulations !

V.


----------



## Miklos86

cemedab said:


> My wrist circumference is just above 18cm, the watch wears a lot like the AE-1200 and is almost identical size wise (which I have right here comparing right next to each other) . I'm sure you'll find those anywhere to test drive to see if you'd like the sizing.
> 
> I must say it's anything I'd ever hope from a watch, let's hope it's also durable


Thank you!


----------



## DesertArt

How sa-weet it is!


----------



## cmiguelq

New strap today! Bought at Waccex site! How does it look?


----------



## Paul R

@cmiguelq It looks perfect on that RIOS!


----------



## DesertArt

New strap calls for a new pic...


----------



## Paul R

Got something on the way...


----------



## cmiguelq

Paul R said:


> Got something on the way...
> View attachment 17053072


Great watch


----------



## Kairo

cmiguelq said:


> New strap today! Bought at Waccex site! How does it look?


Beautiful watch 🌞


----------



## Igorek

New S6000









OCW-S6000MB-1AJR | CASIO


OCEANUS「Manta（マンタ）」から、京都の伝統工芸士、下出祐太郎氏に開発及び製造のご協力をいただいたモデルです。 OCEANUSブルーと蒔絵を組み合わせて、滝から水が勢いよく落ちしぶきが舞っている情景を表現。ベゼルのサファイアガラスにはブルー～ブラックのグラデーション蒸着を施し、プラチナと金で“蒔きぼかし金瀧文”を描きました。すべて下出氏の手作業のため、一つとして同じものはありません。 文字板には螺鈿から着想を得た独自の手法により、水が勢いよく輝きながら落ちていく情景を白蝶貝で表現。インダイアルにはブルー蒸着を施し、OCEANUSブルーを引き立てています。...




www.casio.com


----------



## Miklos86

Igorek said:


> New S6000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-S6000MB-1AJR | CASIO
> 
> 
> OCEANUS「Manta（マンタ）」から、京都の伝統工芸士、下出祐太郎氏に開発及び製造のご協力をいただいたモデルです。 OCEANUSブルーと蒔絵を組み合わせて、滝から水が勢いよく落ちしぶきが舞っている情景を表現。ベゼルのサファイアガラスにはブルー～ブラックのグラデーション蒸着を施し、プラチナと金で“蒔きぼかし金瀧文”を描きました。すべて下出氏の手作業のため、一つとして同じものはありません。 文字板には螺鈿から着想を得た独自の手法により、水が勢いよく輝きながら落ちていく情景を白蝶貝で表現。インダイアルにはブルー蒸着を施し、OCEANUSブルーを引き立てています。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Thanks for sharing! 

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## caribiner23

cmiguelq said:


> New strap today! Bought at Waccex site! How does it look?


I think it looks perfect!


----------



## TheGordius

Hello, i would like to ask one question real quick. As there aren't any digital displays on oceanus watches unlike g-shocks, is it possible to turn off the power saving function entirely through the app or something unlisted in the manual? I don't really care about excess power consuming as i'd like to have the second hand going 24/7


----------



## caribiner23

TheGordius said:


> Hello, i would like to ask one question real quick. As there aren't any digital displays on oceanus watches unlike g-shocks, is it possible to turn off the power saving function entirely through the app or something unlisted in the manual? I don't really care about excess power consuming as i'd like to have the second hand going 24/7


According to this section of the manual (for the OCW-T200), all you need to do is keep it in a well-lit area between 10:00 PM and 5:50 AM local time to prevent Power Save Mode from turning on.


----------



## docbrauni

TheGordius said:


> Hello, i would like to ask one question real quick. As there aren't any digital displays on oceanus watches unlike g-shocks, is it possible to turn off the power saving function entirely through the app or something unlisted in the manual? I don't really care about excess power consuming as i'd like to have the second hand going 24/7


...it depends on the Module. The OCW-G2000 does not enter Power Saving mode, if it is in Stopwatch-Mode, for example. I guess you have to look up the relevant manual.

Nevertheless: If the watch enters power saving and you are wearing it, ambient light (or pressing any button) will bring the second hand back to work in a fraction of a second, so no problem from my point of view...










OCW-G2000F:










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## cmiguelq

Love this one! Found an T3000 Eu deal, so actually i have an T200, an S100 and t2600.

Im going to release the T2600 and keep the others, if someone has interesse i can sell for 400eur + postage.


----------



## cmiguelq

Here are some photos of the T2600 that im selling it goes also with the leather strap! 400eur + postage i can send to Europe and US, only paypal.


----------



## Kairo

cmiguelq said:


> Here are some photos of the T2600 that im selling it goes also with the leather strap! 400eur + postage i can send to Europe and US, only paypal.


Do not regret...🌞


----------



## cmiguelq

Kairo said:


> Do not regret...


I always love the t3000, and doesnt make sense have 2 chronograph.


----------



## DesertArt

Igorek said:


> New S6000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-S6000MB-1AJR | CASIO
> 
> 
> OCEANUS「Manta（マンタ）」から、京都の伝統工芸士、下出祐太郎氏に開発及び製造のご協力をいただいたモデルです。 OCEANUSブルーと蒔絵を組み合わせて、滝から水が勢いよく落ちしぶきが舞っている情景を表現。ベゼルのサファイアガラスにはブルー～ブラックのグラデーション蒸着を施し、プラチナと金で“蒔きぼかし金瀧文”を描きました。すべて下出氏の手作業のため、一つとして同じものはありません。 文字板には螺鈿から着想を得た独自の手法により、水が勢いよく輝きながら落ちていく情景を白蝶貝で表現。インダイアルにはブルー蒸着を施し、OCEANUSブルーを引き立てています。...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Seems like Casio may be trying a bit too hard, or going a bit off the deep end?


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## TTV

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 17060624


Very nice OCW-Kermit 😍👍


----------



## Kairo

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 17060624


A really beautiful watch. -The strap seems to match perfect 🌞


----------



## CLP

TheGordius said:


> I don't really care about excess power consuming as i'd like to have the second hand going 24/7


Is there a reason why you don't want it to stop?

It shouldn't happen while you are wearing it, and if it does while it's in a box not getting light, it will wake up as soon as you open the lid and snap back to its normal position.

It still keeps the correct time even if the second hand stops moving, you don't need to fiddle with setting it again if it stops. Only time you would have to reset it is if it dies completely.

It's actually pretty cool to see it wake up:






The S100 does it so fast you barely notice it.


----------



## DesertArt

CLP said:


> Is there a reason why you don't want it to stop?
> 
> It shouldn't happen while you are wearing it, and if it does while it's in a box not getting light, it will wake up as soon as you open the lid and snap back to its normal position.
> 
> It still keeps the correct time even if the second hand stops moving, you don't need to fiddle with setting it again if it stops. Only time you would have to reset it is if it dies completely.
> 
> It's actually pretty cool to see it wake up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The S100 does it so fast you barely notice it.


These watches are so amazing. Oceanus are really special watches.


----------



## Paul R

The T2600 is back on this RLC alligator strap. Super comfortable!


----------



## Paul R

Hymmm... sizing it now. Came with only one common link installed so I can't even get it over my hand to do a test wrist shot.


----------



## Paul R

Alright, tested on the S100 and I figured out the crown removal. Pretty typical except it just wouldn't pull out because the release tab didn't seem to be getting depressed correctly. I had to put just a bit of a point on one of the pin bit things for my punch/pusher tool but it came out smoothly. The crown stem is TINY and THIN! I'm also surprised about the small dimensions of the battery. I gave the module a few nudges to see that it should come right out with just a little work. Reinstalled the stem and pull/push and rotate click is working fine.
Oh I guess I didn't mention, I got this to swap the S100B module, dial, hands and all, into my S100 and vise versa. 😁 🧐
I'll do the module swap tomorrow evening... 🤨 😅


----------



## Miklos86

DesertArt said:


> Seems like Casio may be trying a bit too hard, or going a bit off the deep end?


Logical step, releasing the 'B', DLC-coated version of the same model. Based on the photos I don't like that bezel one bit, but that's just my uninformed opinion. I feel that Casio tries way too hard to push Oceanus into a higher price bracket with those funky shapes and colors, instead of the understated elegance that characterized the brand earlier.


----------



## DesertArt

Miklos86 said:


> I feel that Casio tries way too hard to push Oceanus into a higher price bracket with those funky shapes and colors, instead of the understated elegance that characterized the brand earlier.


Totally agree.

I feel the T4000 is the Oceanus "sweet spot" for tasteful chronograph design, Radio control & Bluetooth, superb case quality, and a quite sensible $500 price point. (Above and beyond that - I have no interest, whatsoever.)









And, of course, the clean and classic Oceanus 3-handers are fantastic! So elegant and tasteful.


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I feel the T4000 is the Oceanus "sweet spot" for tasteful chronograph design, Radio control & Bluetooth, superb case quality, and a quite sensible $500 price point. (Above and beyond that - I have no interest, whatsoever.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the clean and classic Oceanus 3-handers are fantastic! So elegant and tasteful.


My perfect chrono its the T3000


----------



## Paul R

Got impatient and took a break at lunch to do the swap. Very happy with the results!


----------



## FTMAN

Ok folks,

Got myself the T200 greenie I’d been drooling over. Arrived today, and the watch doesn’t disappoint save for one thing….

I was under the impression that Oceanus watches had seconds hands that were dead-nuts on their markers every time. This watch is close, soooo close on many but is noticeably off on several markers, including 12:00. My observations were parallax free (low angle) once I noticed.

i did the hand alignment but no dice, the slight misalignment remains. Did I get a dud? Took some time to get this one out of Japan…what does the collective think? Thanks!


----------



## MeapSecurity

Does anyone in here have a T4000? I feel like it's an extremely underappreciated model. It has the case and dial design of the t200 (my personal favorite), titanium, quick-adjust bracelet, plus every desirable oceanus feature. For me, it seems to be the quintessential Oceanus model. I think it traces its lineage back to the first ever oceanus as seen in this article as well. Seriously considering selling my s100 for it.


----------



## cmiguelq

MeapSecurity said:


> Does anyone in here have a T4000? I feel like it's an extremely underappreciated model. It has the case and dial design of the t200 (my personal favorite), titanium, quick-adjust bracelet, plus every desirable oceanus feature. For me, it seems to be the quintessential Oceanus model. I think it traces its lineage back to the first ever oceanus as seen in this article as well. Seriously considering selling my s100 for it.


I have the T200 and love it, a keeper, i wanted a chrono but in this case i prefer the T3000, ordered one this week, should arrive tomorrow or monday, i liked the T4000 but the T3000 its mágic for me.


----------



## Peter_030

FTMAN said:


> I was under the impression that Oceanus watches had seconds hands that were dead-nuts on their markers every time.


I'll confess to being mildly OCD, but I've learnt to avoid situations that could trigger an irrepressible nag that could easily become an all-consuming fixation. Checking if watch hands hit their markers and/or ongoing monitoring the possible deviation of the factory-specs for accuracy (vs atomic clock) are some of the things I studiously avoid.

My advice: don't let this spoil the pleasure of having acquired such a spectacular watch. I'm sure Casio would have you know that this is all within normal factory standards for the quartz module used.

FWIW, a quick web search shows that you're not the only one having noticed this. While this may not be any consolation, it should tell you that returning the watch and expect one that's flawless in this regard will be a lottery.

Just my 2 eurocents ...


----------



## FTMAN

Peter_030 said:


> I'll confess to being mildly OCD, but I've learnt to avoid situations that could trigger an irrepressible nag that could easily become an all-consuming fixation. Checking if watch hands hit their markers and/or ongoing monitoring the possible deviation of the factory-specs for accuracy (vs atomic clock) are some of the things I studiously avoid.
> 
> My advice: don't let this spoil the pleasure of having acquired such a spectacular watch. I'm sure Casio would have you know that this is all within normal factory standards for the quartz module used.
> 
> FWIW, a quick web search shows that you're not the only one having noticed this. While this may not be any consolation, it should tell you that returning the watch and expect one that's flawless in this regard will be a lottery.
> 
> Just my 2 eurocents ...


Thanks for the reply! I’m leaning in your direction here. I did find a thread here where someone had a similar issue, but the vast majority of mentions I find concerning second hand alignment on Oceanuses (plural?) always mentions “dead on.”

Another thing I’ve considered is that my strict standard for “dead on” as well as my observation method may not be the same as someone else’s.


----------



## Paul R

FTMAN said:


> I was under the impression that Oceanus watches had seconds hands that were dead-nuts on their markers every time.


They are not all perfectly aligned from the factory. I returned a T2600 because of this. The auto alignment will correct it back to it's factory center, because of shock or strong magnetism. But that factory center can be off, which was the case with that T2600. It was off about 1 degree, or about a 1/6th of a second marker, clockwise. I knew it would bug me so I returned it.


----------



## big man

My S100 is close enough around most of the dial that it doesn't bother me, but when it hits the 12 I can't help but feel a slight sense of "so close..." when I see that it's not perfectly in the middle of the index. It's not bad enough to not be able to tell what second it is, and definitely not bad enough for me to want to sell it—just a little disappointing when I notice it, which isn't as often as I thought it would be. Honestly, it seems to bother me less and less each time I notice it.


----------



## Miklos86

MeapSecurity said:


> Does anyone in here have a T4000? I feel like it's an extremely underappreciated model. It has the case and dial design of the t200 (my personal favorite), titanium, quick-adjust bracelet, plus every desirable oceanus feature. For me, it seems to be the quintessential Oceanus model. I think it traces its lineage back to the first ever oceanus as seen in this article as well. Seriously considering selling my s100 for it.


I agree, it is a fantastic watch. If I had to start again for whatever reason, I may get only two watches: a T4000 (I'd go T4000BA) for work and a G-Shock or Garming Instinct for play. And get out of this rabbit hole


----------



## Miklos86

It starts to really bug me that the P2000 has no on-watch power reserve indicator. Yesterday I checked on the Casio app and it has lost two bars in two months, so now it stands at 2 out of 5. I know it's winter and long sleeves weather and I also use the LED light multiple times per day but unless I manage to find some sunny days to charge it during the winter it's not going to last until spring. It would be great to know where we stand without having to dive into the app.


----------



## Tanker G1

FTMAN said:


> Got myself the T200 greenie I’d been drooling over. Arrived today, and the watch doesn’t disappoint save for one thing….
> 
> I was under the impression that Oceanus watches had seconds hands that were dead-nuts on their markers every time. This watch is close, soooo close on many but is noticeably off on several markers, including 12:00. My observations were parallax free (low angle) once I noticed.
> 
> i did the hand alignment but no dice, the slight misalignment remains. Did I get a dud? Took some time to get this one out of Japan…what does the collective think? Thanks!


Sorry to hear. I'm sure it's frustrating that it didn't meet expectations.

FWIW, I have three T200S (light blue, dark blue, and green) and all three hit all markers perfectly. Until your post, and based on my experience, I too thought they all did. Guess I'm lucky, but I'll take it. As far as yours goes, only you can determine if it's going to bug you enough to ruin the ownership experience.


----------



## FTMAN

Tanker G1 said:


> Sorry to hear. I'm sure it's frustrating that it didn't meet expectations.
> 
> FWIW, I have three T200S (light blue, dark blue, and green) and all three hit all markers perfectly. Until your post, and based on my experience, I too thought they all did. Guess I'm lucky, but I'll take it. As far as yours goes, only you can determine if it's going to bug you enough to ruin the ownership experience.


Thanks very much for your reply and info.

I’ve been observing the watch on and off all day and here’s what I learned (I think):

The hand stack on the T200 is seemingly quite high and the indices are quite long
As such, differences in observation perspective of only a few degrees from “square” can and do affect the misalignment perceived
There is a tiny amount of “lash” in the system as evidenced by a small change in alignment on a given side of the dial when vertically rotating the watch 180 degrees relative to “down”
It is my understanding that some lash is necessary to prevent binding, reduce electrical power consumption, and to keep manufacturing costs and mass production processes manageable 
The alignment isn’t perfect, but it really is darn close
After watching a few Casio disassembly videos and seeing just how tiny and small the steppers, wheels, and teeth are in these …the fact it is as close as it is is very impressive
I had already deplastic’d the watch before the course of observations above, and had decided to keep it - it’s gorgeous and the misalignment is noticeable only under close scrutiny….quick time check glances at the dial are never squared-up and the parallax is ever present as a result….constantly searching the dial and hands for problems…that’s not the guy I wanna be
While I’d love the watch to be perfect, it’s darn impressive for $350 USD in many additional ways, just look!


----------



## cmiguelq

This watch its perfect, love oceanus line (have 4) but this one maybe its my favorite!


----------



## adamvelasco

PayPal pay in 4 is dangerous. Came out to $401 shipped after tax. I've been eyeing this model for years now. Keep coming back to it. I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## Brasso

Does anyone have trouble getting your T200 to sync with multiband 6? I've not been able to get mine to sync with anything but Bluetooth.


----------



## cmiguelq

adamvelasco said:


> View attachment 17072079
> 
> PayPal pay in 4 is dangerous. Came out to $401 shipped after tax. I've been eyeing this model for years now. Keep coming back to it. I'll post pics when it arrives


I also have this one, you wont regret, its really nice, super light and the bracelet its very good.


----------



## cmiguelq

Brasso said:


> Does anyone have trouble getting your T200 to sync with multiband 6? I've not been able to get mine to sync with anything but Bluetooth.


From what i have read when you have the watch paired with the phone it only sinc with bluetooth, you have to unpair.


----------



## Miklos86

Miklos86 said:


> It starts to really bug me that the P2000 has no on-watch power reserve indicator. Yesterday I checked on the Casio app and it has lost two bars in two months, so now it stands at 2 out of 5. I know it's winter and long sleeves weather and I also use the LED light multiple times per day but unless I manage to find some sunny days to charge it during the winter it's not going to last until spring. It would be great to know where we stand without having to dive into the app.


Nevermind this - I strapped this watch to a fence in the garden for three days, mostly overcast winter weather, returned with full charge. Great!


----------



## Paul R

This came in today! I had been looking at GPS Oceanus' for a while and fell in love with this DLC model. Other than some _tiny_ chips around 4 o'clock and 11 o'clock this used G1000B, watch and bracelet, is flawless! One of the bracelet end links has a stuck spring bar. It's all buggered up and won't come out. That's fine for now but I've got a 1.5mm diamond Drimmel bit on the way that should resolve that. I'll upload a picture of it. I can't believe how messed up that spring bar is. The tube is split and deformed and so the pin can't back out to be removed from the lug. This bit will be perfect for grinding through the tube and grinding the pin in two and out of the way. The bracelet and watch were filthy when I received it and I can't wait to get the end link off to clean it properly....
It's a big watch but mostly thick. I've tried the GPS sync and it worked to correct the time but I think it's doing it's leap second receive and so it wants to take especially long. I love the feel of the bracelet. The link construction is really interesting; two part links that are welded together.

























This came in today!


----------



## behnam

Paul R said:


> This came in today! I had been looking at GPS Oceanus' for a while and fell in love with this DLC model. Other than some _tiny_ chips around 4 o'clock and 11 o'clock the whole watch and bracelet are flawless! One of the bracelet end links has a stuck spring bar. It's all buggered up and won't come out. That's fine for now but I've got a 1.5mm diamond Drimmel bit on the way that should resolve that. I'll upload a picture of it. I can't believe how messed up that spring bar is. The tube is split and deformed and so the pin can't back out to be removed from the lug. This bit will be perfect for grinding through the tube and grinding the pin in two and out of the way. The bracelet and watch were filthy when I received it and I can't wait to get the end link off to clean it properly....
> It's a big watch but mostly thick. I've tried the GPS sync and it worked to correct the time but I think it's doing it's leap second receive and so it wants to take especially long. I love the feel of the bracelet. The link construction is really interesting; two part links that are welded together.
> 
> View attachment 17074764
> 
> View attachment 17074765
> 
> View attachment 17074766
> 
> This came in today!


Nice looking watch, can you say the model number?

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

behnam said:


> Nice looking watch, can you say the model number?
> 
> Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's an G1000B I bought used. Thanks for pointing out I never mentioned it. I edited my original post.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## cmiguelq

Today my grail watch has arrived  I will keep this and the T200, selling now in Ebay the T2600 and S100. Tomorrow i will take better photos, now watching Portugal World cup game


----------



## Kairo

cmiguelq said:


> Today my grail watch has arrived  I will keep this and the T200, selling now in Ebay the T2600 and S100. Tomorrow i will take better photos, now watching Portugal World cup game


Really nice Oceanus 🌞
-I had to google the function of the bezel 🙂


----------



## Paul R

Yeah, sure enough it was doing a leap second GPS receive so this afternoon it just just over 13 minute and successfully did a GPS receive and from now on it should take around 20 seconds.
This spring bar is as messed up as it could get.
Also, I noticed the 24 hour hand was off by 12 hours which apparently is a thing with the 5412 module because they have a specific fix for it in the hand alignment process.


----------



## Paul R

I'm super pleased with this and surprised by how content I am with the size. My long time primary is a GMW-B5000TB which is actually a very similar size and weight. The G1000B is slightly thicker and the B5000TB is a gram or two heavier. In a lot of ways the G1000B is the DLC cousin of the B5000TB. The dial on this is semi-transparent and has some depth and in the right conditions you can spot the PV cells.


----------



## fmc000

cmiguelq said:


> Today my grail watch has arrived  I will keep this and the T200, selling now in Ebay the T2600 and S100. Tomorrow i will take better photos, now watching Portugal World cup game


Congrats for the watch and for the win!


----------



## cmiguelq

fmc000 said:


> Congrats for the watch and for the win!


Thanks


----------



## MacGuffen

So the date wheel has become stuck on my S100-1AJF. This was pretty disappointing considering it's only 2,5 years old and I have only 1 year international warranty from Chino Watches. Despite not being a super expensive watch, I feel like it should have lasted longer than this. The local store offered to replace all the insides for $300 because they weren't able to fix it. Has anyone else experienced this? Did I just get a lemon? I partly ask because I'm considering just getting a newer more expensive watch in the hope it will last longer.


----------



## Chasy

Very rare to occur with Oceanus, although mechanicsl problems happen sometimes with Oceanus made around 2012-2016.

Do not worry a bit and get another S100 or anything else Oceanus. Chances of having another problem are next to 0.000..%






MacGuffen said:


> So the date wheel has become stuck on my S100-1AJF. This was pretty disappointing considering it's only 2,5 years old and I have only 1 year international warranty from Chino Watches. Despite not being a super expensive watch, I feel like it should have lasted longer than this. The local store offered to replace all the insides for $300 because they weren't able to fix it. Has anyone else experienced this? Did I just get a lemon? I partly ask because I'm considering just getting a newer more expensive watch in the hope it will last longer.
> View attachment 17085062


----------



## MacGuffen

Chasy said:


> Very rare to occur with Oceanus, although mechanicsl problems happen sometimes with Oceanus made around 2012-2016.
> 
> Do not worry a bit and get another S100 or anything else Oceanus. Chances of having another problem are next to 0.000..%


Thanks for the input. I may just go for the $300 refurbish then. A new one would be $400 + 25 % tax for me. Is the Oceanus vulnerable to magnets? I'm sometimes in the vicinity of MRI machines, but never in the same room as them, of course.


----------



## Tiribos

MacGuffen said:


> So the date wheel has become stuck on my S100-1AJF. This was pretty disappointing considering it's only 2,5 years old and I have only 1 year international warranty from Chino Watches. Despite not being a super expensive watch, I feel like it should have lasted longer than this. The local store offered to replace all the insides for $300 because they weren't able to fix it. Has anyone else experienced this? Did I just get a lemon? I partly ask because I'm considering just getting a newer more expensive watch in the hope it will last longer.
> View attachment 17085062


The sellers don't know anything about it, you have to read the manufacturers' manuals very well.
So many times I received used watches that were completely out of order ..


----------



## Peter_030

MacGuffen said:


> So the date wheel has become stuck on my S100-1AJF.


Just to make sure, have you tried the 'Hand and Day Indicator Alignment' procedure outlined on page 11 of the module 5596 Operation Guide? <- direct download link, .PDF @ 385 KB










I believe this realignment can also be done via the Bluetooth app.


----------



## Fullers1845

@Peter_030 Those instructions are for the T200. The S100 module is 5235. Hand and day alignment instructions are in this manual at E-26 and E-27.



https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5414.pdf


----------



## Peter_030

@Fullers1845 I stand corrected 🙁 Thanks for the heads-up.

Never assume, eh?


----------



## Kairo

Found this in an earlier thread.
Maybe it can help 🙂









Casio Oceanus time sync incorrectly changes date.


I recently bought a Casio Oceanus OCW-S100, and I really like it. However, I have an odd problem. Whenever I wake up in the morning, and a radio time sync has occurred, it has set the date to be one day ahead. (Those times I've stayed up to Midnight, I have seen the date advance by one...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## samael_6978

New T4000 arrived last night. My T200 will be sent packing.
















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeapSecurity

samael_6978 said:


> New T4000 arrived last night. My T200 will be sent packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


how is the case finishing compared to the t200? The cases seem to be basically the same. I also orderd a t4000


----------



## samael_6978

MeapSecurity said:


> how is the case finishing compared to the t200? The cases seem to be basically the same. I also orderd a t4000


Pretty much the same quality.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTMAN

“My T200 will be sent packing.”


I‘m sorry, I don’t understand such gibberish 😂


----------



## samael_6978

.


----------



## Sir-Guy

samael_6978 said:


> New T4000 arrived last night. My T200 will be sent packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Very cool. I think this one gets my attention more than most. How does the stopwatch work? Does it use the 6 o’clock sub-dial as a 12-hour totalizer instead of the second time zone when in stopwatch mode? (I hope so!)

What are your favorite things about it in your initial impressions?


----------



## Fullers1845

Peter_030 said:


> Just to make sure, have you tried the 'Hand and Day Indicator Alignment' procedure outlined on page 11 of the module 5596 Operation Guide? <- direct download link, .PDF @ 385 KB
> 
> View attachment 17085316
> 
> 
> I believe this realignment can also be done via the Bluetooth app.


I *do have a T200 and have been using the part of the Manual you posted here. My T200 just returned to me from being lent to a friend 2 time zones away. Don’t know why, but it came back with the home time set to UTC +16 and the date changing at noon. 🤷‍♂️

As a test of the watch, and my Casio Manual skills, I have re-set it and re-aligned the hands and date wheel from the watch only without connecting to the app. It has taken a bit of fiddling, but we’re almost there. I am hopeful tonight’s MB6 sync finalizes the recalibration.


----------



## Chasy

Completely agree.

Now you have non-reflective sapphire @ will not want to take any less. Main reason T200 is not for me.

Love T4000.






samael_6978 said:


> New T4000 arrived last night. My T200 will be sent packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool. I think this one gets my attention more than most. How does the stopwatch work? Does it use the 6 o’clock sub-dial as a 12-hour totalizer instead of the second time zone when in stopwatch mode? (I hope so!)
> 
> What are your favorite things about it in your initial impressions?


You are correct in your assumption that the subdial at 6 acts as a stopwatch.

What I like about it? 
Super light (it's titanium after all).
You can toggle between stopwatch and regular time mode without resetting stopwatch.
Lume. It's great, as it is on T200. Will last all night long, or very close to it.

Above all, AR coating on the crystal. The crystal disappears completely. It blows me away.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

samael_6978 said:


> New T4000 arrived last night. My T200 will be sent packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Congrats! What's the first strap?


----------



## samael_6978

Paul R said:


> Congrats! What's the first strap?


Thanks. It's some cheapo perlon strap. I will take a guess and say I bought it from Cheapest Nato Straps (CNS these days) some years ago.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

S100B+B (+ Blue) custom mod. The S100B does really well with some extra blue!


----------



## cmiguelq

My t3000 in the office!


----------



## MacGuffen

Kairo said:


> Found this in an earlier thread.
> Maybe it can help 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Oceanus time sync incorrectly changes date.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Casio Oceanus OCW-S100, and I really like it. However, I have an odd problem. Whenever I wake up in the morning, and a radio time sync has occurred, it has set the date to be one day ahead. (Those times I've stayed up to Midnight, I have seen the date advance by one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks, but my problem is that the date wheel is physically stuck. It does not move, even when trying to force it through manual adjustments.


----------



## oceanusguy

Put my OCW-P1000B on a strap today. Think it looks good.


----------



## Miklos86

oceanusguy said:


> Put my OCW-P1000B on a strap today. Think it looks good.
> View attachment 17092502
> 
> View attachment 17092501


Looks great! This is a good-looking P1000. I am really happy with my P2000. Wonder when will Casio release a P3000 and what will it do.


----------



## oceanusguy

Miklos86 said:


> Looks great! This is a good-looking P1000. I am really happy with my P2000. Wonder when will Casio release a P3000 and what will it do.


Thanks! I love the countdown timer feature; it seems Oceanus is doing away with that though. May be that the closest we get to a P3000 is a MT-G (too big for me I think)


----------



## Paul R

oceanusguy said:


> Thanks! I love the countdown timer feature; it seems Oceanus is doing away with that though. May be that the closest we get to a P3000 is a MT-G (too big for me I think)


Yeah I really liked the countdown timer on my M800. I wish Oceanus would bring back the M series and bring back alarms and timers. The M800 module did it quite well. I think about ten years ago they decided Oceanus watches were too refined to emit any sort of beeping but I find a timer very useful.


----------



## Sibe

Paul R said:


> Yeah I really liked the countdown timer on my M800. ...


I owned a M800 myself, but it broke (something with the module, the hands didn't move like they were supposed to and most of the time nothing moved at all, changing battery didn't help), but I liked it very much. However, countdown and stop watch were too limited with 1 hour capacity, if you ask me.

However, check out the successor to the M800, the T600, with 24 hour stop watch and timer, module 5040 (online version of the manual). The countdown timer beeps at zero and it switches into elapsed time operation, that is something special not seen often in analog watches.


----------



## cemedab

cemedab said:


> View attachment 17042688
> View attachment 17042687
> View attachment 17042686
> Here's one with the lume charged.


Update on the T5000 on the strap. For my wrist, the stock leather strap was very hard and even after continuously using it for a couple of weeks it didn't ease up. I ended up switching the strap to something more comfortable and now am happier than ever with my purchase.


----------



## Paul R




----------



## Paul R

Sibe said:


> I owned a M800 myself, but it broke (something with the module, the hands didn't move like they were supposed to and most of the time nothing moved at all, changing battery didn't help), but I liked it very much. However, countdown and stop watch were too limited with 1 hour capacity, if you ask me.
> 
> However, check out the successor to the M800, the T600, with 24 hour stop watch and timer, module 5040 (online version of the manual). The countdown timer beeps at zero and it switches into elapsed time operation, that is something special not seen often in analog watches.


I had a very similar issue with the M800 I bought used.
That's a very cool feature of the T600!
And yeah, I've really loved my G1000B so far but the timer isn't very useful. It's on that 24 hour dial so it isn't easy to read and has a 24 minute capacity which is quite short, good for lots of stuff but also no good for lots of stuff.


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## Miklos86

cemedab said:


> Update on the T5000 on the strap. For my wrist, the stock leather strap was very hard and even after continuously using it for a couple of weeks it didn't ease up. I ended up switching the strap to something more comfortable and now am happier than ever with my purchase.


Care to show some pics?


----------



## Paul R

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 17095916


I've been wondering if someone here had a P100.
Is that a bidirectional bezel or undirectional? Do you know, is it about the same size as the S100?


----------



## DesertArt

MeapSecurity said:


> Does anyone in here have a T4000? I feel like it's an extremely underappreciated model. It has the case and dial design of the t200 (my personal favorite), titanium, quick-adjust bracelet, plus every desirable oceanus feature. For me, it seems to be the quintessential Oceanus model. I think it traces its lineage back to the first ever oceanus as seen in this article as well. Seriously considering selling my s100 for it.


On reviewing the Oceanus Chronograph offerings, I concluded that the T4000 was easily the best choice for me... and quite sensibly priced! As you mentioned, the watch is so feature-rich! And strikingly gorgeous. Case finishing is stunning.



















Awesome watch!


















Strap monster, too.


----------



## cmiguelq

Today using my oc 108!


----------



## Sibe

Paul R said:


> I had a very similar issue with the M800 I bought used.


Some quality issue then, hm. I think at first only the small second hand was off a few times and no problems at all for months. I guess the small second hand stopped at night at zero to sleep like it was supposed to do and in the morning after first light it tried to move to the necessary position to show the seconds. However something was wrong so it moved not far enough to the correct position and was off. And then it got worse with my watch, for example checking the receiving status often results in stopping the big second hand in the wrong section and then not moving further back to zero and so on.

It looked like the hands needed more energy to move than they got and so they just stopped too early.


----------



## MeapSecurity

DesertArt said:


> On reviewing the Oceanus Chronograph offerings, I concluded that the T4000 was easily the best choice for me... and quite sensibly priced! As you mentioned, the watch is so feature-rich! And strikingly gorgeous. Case finishing is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap monster, too.


I bought one for 550 and decided to sell the s100. Still available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Paul R

Sibe said:


> Some quality issue then, hm. I think at first only the small second hand was off a few times and no problems at all for months. I guess the small second hand stopped at night at zero to sleep like it was supposed to do and in the morning after first light it tried to move to the necessary position to show the seconds. However something was wrong so it moved not far enough to the correct position and was off. And then it got worse with my watch, for example checking the receiving status often results in stopping the big second hand in the wrong section and then not moving further back to zero and so on.
> 
> It looked like the hands needed more energy to move than they got and so they just stopped too early.


That's almost exactly what I'd noticed with mine! I think it was power issues that would cause the module to lose the home positions of the hands periodically. I also tried replacing the battery and I'm totally certain it was well charged. Having ruled out the battery, I think something is drawing more power than expected.


----------



## cmiguelq

For me the T200 its probably one of the best Oceanus price quality watches you can buy, i also have the S100 but prefer the T200. The S100 is lighter, but the T200 its also a light and confortable watch.


----------



## Chasy

Quartz watches that have lubrication drying or debris from wearing parts do begin to draw increased current.

Probably your case.



Paul R said:


> That's almost exactly what I'd noticed with mine! I think it was power issues that would cause the module to lose the home positions of the hands periodically. I also tried replacing the battery and I'm totally certain it was well charged. Having ruled out the battery, I think something is drawing more power than expected.


----------



## FarmeR57

cmiguelq said:


> Today using my oc 108!


OC-108 are difficult to find. Thanks for showing such a pristine example. Looks great 🙂


----------



## cmiguelq

FarmeR57 said:


> OC-108 are difficult to find. Thanks for showing such a pristine example. Looks great


I was very Lucky, find a new one in an old watch house, 100 eur


----------



## 3-1-1

Paul R said:


> I've been wondering if someone here had a P100.
> Is that a bidirectional bezel or undirectional? Do you know, is it about the same size as the S100?


Unidirectional and it’s pretty close…


----------



## ChefB0yard

Selling my Oceanus S6000 if anyone here is interested:








USA Shipping! - Casio Oceanus Manta OCW-S6000-1AJF Solar Atomic Titanium Watch 4549526307997 | eBay


I paid the import fees to receive the watch through a Japanese dealer on Chrono24 not long ago. I attached screenshots from Chrono24. Atomic radio receiving. Tough Solar. All titanium. Perpetual calendar with DST.



www.ebay.com





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/ze9hdk
Apologies if not allowed in this thread


----------



## Paul R

This thing has been my tiny spring bar nemesis for the last few days. I finally got it out of the G1000B’s lugs and was able to properly clean it and put my mind at ease!


----------



## Paul R

3-1-1 said:


> Unidirectional and it’s pretty close…
> View attachment 17101992


That's really excellent. This may be as close to a small Oceanus diver with rotating bezel as I'll ever get. Thanks for the side-by-side shot!


----------



## Miklos86

Paul R said:


> That's really excellent. This may be as close to a small Oceanus diver with rotating bezel as I'll ever get. Thanks for the side-by-side shot!


Yeah, I wish that for P3000 Casio redid the P2000 dive watch in smaller size. Literally my only gripe with this excellent watch.


----------



## Peter_030

Just in case anyone is interested, found a discussion of the P2000 in the G-Shock forum.

Owner feedback and plenty of great images, and a video review from a 'skinny-wristed' owner.


----------



## cmiguelq

Just a curiosity, to the Oceanus owners, how do you compare the quality of Oceanus watches comparing to brands more expensives, like Longines, Tissot, Oris, etc..?

My expensives watches are the Oceanus that i have, so i cant compare.


----------



## Miklos86

cmiguelq said:


> Just a curiosity, to the Oceanus owners, how do you compare the quality of Oceanus watches comparing to brands more expensives, like Longines, Tissot, Oris, etc..?
> 
> My expensives watches are the Oceanus that i have, so i cant compare.


My only Oceanus is the P2000. I'd say the quality feel is about right for the price point. Comparable to the similarly priced Longines Hydroconquest - the finishing of Ti on the Oceanus feels higher quality than the steel finish of the Longines. However, the Longines had much more solid bezel action and feel. 

My other luxury dive watch to compare, Omega PO is definitely higher quality, but with the price difference, not a fair contest.


----------



## Blown 89

cmiguelq said:


> Just a curiosity, to the Oceanus owners, how do you compare the quality of Oceanus watches comparing to brands more expensives, like Longines, Tissot, Oris, etc..?
> 
> My expensives watches are the Oceanus that i have, so i cant compare.


You'd have to define higher quality. Out of all of my watches that's the one I'm least worried about having issues with. A few of my high end watches have issues (both mechanical and quality related) but my Oceanus has been perfect out of the box.


----------



## G-Shocky

cmiguelq said:


> Just a curiosity, to the Oceanus owners, how do you compare the quality of Oceanus watches comparing to brands more expensives, like Longines, Tissot, Oris, etc..?
> 
> My expensives watches are the Oceanus that i have, so i cant compare.


My T200 sits next to a Tissot Gentleman in the box. I would say the finishing on the cases is very comparable. The indices and dial on the T200 provide some more eye candy. From there they go in completely different directions with respect to the movement. A pretty decent Swiss automatic movement vs a never wrong MB6 quartz movement. Two watches with some similarities that are attainable on the used market for within $100 of each other. I like them both but for different reasons.


----------



## Fullers1845

Nice that you have them both. My T200 fills my blue dial sport dress watch quota, but if it did not exist, the Tissot Gentleman would be a leading contender for that spot in my watch box!


----------



## G-Shocky

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice that you have them both. My T200 fills my blue dial sport dress watch quota, but if it did not exist, the Tissot Gentleman would be a leading contender for that spot in my watch box!


One is black and one is blue. Part of my justification for needing both lol.


----------



## 3-1-1

Paul R said:


> That's really excellent. This may be as close to a small Oceanus diver with rotating bezel as I'll ever get. Thanks for the side-by-side shot!


The P500 is also a reasonably sized one with a uni-d bezel, if you can find it, and don’t mind the busier dial…


----------



## ToomGuy

I'm about to own an S6000, can any owners give their experience owning the watch? Thanks


----------



## docbrauni

ToomGuy said:


> I'm about to own an S6000, can any owners give their experience owning the watch? Thanks


The watch has quite a unique look (saphire bezel), wears very flat and slim. For my wrist (19,5cm), it was in my point of view to small - I prefer OCW-G2000 / P2000. If the size feels right for you or on smaller wrist, you will be fine with it!





































OCW-S6000 vs OCW-G2000:























































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## kubr1ck

Gotta give the ol' ana-digi some love sometimes.


----------



## ToomGuy

docbrauni said:


> The watch has quite a unique look (saphire bezel), wears very flat and slim. For my wrist (19,5cm), it was in my point of view to small - I prefer OCW-G2000 / P2000. If the size feels right for you or on smaller wrist, you will be fine with it!
> 
> View attachment 17116986
> 
> 
> View attachment 17116987
> 
> 
> View attachment 17116993
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117000
> 
> 
> OCW-S6000 vs OCW-G2000:
> 
> View attachment 17117002
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117003
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117004
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117005
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117006
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117007
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Thanks for the pictures. My wrist is 16.5cm so hopefully should wear ok. Is the dial black or a dark blue? And how is the lume?


----------



## docbrauni

ToomGuy said:


> Thanks for the pictures. My wrist is 16.5cm so hopefully should wear ok. Is the dial black or a dark blue? And how is the lume?


...The dial is black. Lume is more blue (not green), which is very nice. The brightness of the lume is moderate, not bad, kind of average, I would say...

Some Casio pics and further Infos on their S6000-Site: Klick.

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## ToomGuy

docbrauni said:


> ...The dial is black. Lume is more blue (not green), which is very nice. The brightness of the lume is moderate, not bad, kind of average, I would say...
> 
> Some Casio pics and further Infos on their S6000-Site: Klick.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Thank you 😊


----------



## Chasy

Blue lume /Strontium Aluminate/ by far not the brightest.

Cyan is #1 longest lasting and brightest after long hours.

Green is #1 brightest for the first few minutes, then running fine long hours & brightness below but close to cyan.

Red is dull and short lived.

Blue is very dull. This is why:









So in terms of functionality blue is pure marketing, but truly a setback.

my 2c


----------



## Miklos86

Chasy said:


> Blue lume /Strontium Aluminate/ by far not the brightest.
> 
> Cyan is #1 longest lasting and brightest after long hours.
> 
> Green is #1 brightest for the first few minutes, then running fine long hours & brightness below but close to cyan.
> 
> Red is dull and short lived.
> 
> Blue is very dull. This is why:
> View attachment 17120694
> 
> 
> So in terms of functionality blue is pure marketing, but truly a setback.
> 
> my 2c


Disagree. The blue lume on my P2000 is not as bright as the lume on other watches, true, but well bright enough to read the time with ease. Lasts all night without a hint of fading towards dawn. Moreover, the reason why I'm writing, I came to appreciate this blue lume against the sharper green lume on my Seiko or Omega, because I find it easier on the eyes, does not wake me up as much when looking at it. So I wouldn't consider it a setback.


----------



## neogenesus

Yes the P2000 blue lume might not be the brightest even after recharged with high powered flashlight, but it last the same as green lume found in most seiko divers. Also the P2000 has LED light so the need for super bright lume is not really necessary.


----------



## Chasy

The amount of lume on P2000 is big and somewhat compensates for dull glow. Not to mention LED!

S6000 has far less.

As far as brightness goes, even plentiful regular cyan lume is barely cutting it for me at times.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Rile

T4000 on custom cordura strap









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## ToomGuy

Got it, what a cracker


----------



## Sir-Guy

Well, you’re all a bunch of enablers. Thanks especially to @DesertArt. I’ve been reading this thread for a while and finally pulled the trigger.

OCW-T4000 came in today. It looks a lot better in person that photos and videos suggested. The anti-reflective coating is quite something. I’m looking forward to getting it sized!


























The S6000 got my attention too—so thin!—but I figured I’d better dip my toes in first with this guy.


----------



## snaimpally

scottlg said:


> Has anyone compared the ocw-t2600 to the ocw-t4000? I have the 2600 now but am thinking of switching. The 4000 looks a little more casual, there seem to be fewer mirror polished surfaces like the bezel. Is that an accurate impression?


I debated whether to get the T2600 or the T4000. I preferred the look of the T2600. Can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## snaimpally

cmiguelq said:


> It has arrived, super satisfied, the scratches i much more visible in the photos, i would rate a 7/8 in 10, the bracelet its better than i tough, the worst its the clasp but acceptable. I think this is easily the best ebay deal that i have done, 260usd for this watch. Already sync with radio emulator sinal the time.



That is a great price! I think I paid close to $400 (with shipping and sales tax) for my T2600 on eBay.


----------



## snaimpally

I love my T2600 (wearing it right now), but recently picked up a Seiko Astron Nexter in purple (SBXY055) and wanted to offer my thoughts compared to the T2600.
Both have that AR coating that makes the crystal almost disappear. Both have radio sync. Both have a titanium case and strap. The T2600 goes with just about anything, with its blue-black-white colors. I specifically picked the purple dial variant of the SBXY as I wear purple quite often, but it does make it more of a special occasion watch. I now have all 3 of the high end JDM watches: Casio Oceanus (T2600), Citizen Attesa (AT8181), and Seiko Astron (SBXY).


----------



## Peter_030

snaimpally said:


> I now have all 3 of the high end JDM watches: Casio Oceanus (T2600), Citizen Attesa (AT8181), and Seiko Astron (SBXY).


Time to start dreaming of the same series, but then with GPS time sync 

Now it's time to start with these (a traditional snack, only to be made & eaten on Dec 31st)











*Wishing you all a great 2023*! Health, happiness, and peace, that'll do for me.


----------



## joshd2012

snaimpally said:


> I love my T2600 (wearing it right now), but recently picked up a Seiko Astron Nexter in purple (SBXY055) and wanted to offer my thoughts compared to the T2600.
> Both have that AR coating that makes the crystal almost disappear. Both have radio sync. Both have a titanium case and strap. The T2600 goes with just about anything, with its blue-black-white colors. I specifically picked the purple dial variant of the SBXY as I wear purple quite often, but it does make it more of a special occasion watch. I now have all 3 of the high end JDM watches: Casio Oceanus (T2600), Citizen Attesa (AT8181), and Seiko Astron (SBXY).
> 
> View attachment 17127644


How do the Astron and Attesa compare to the Oceanus? I was looking at both, but I’m worried about the larger size compared to my T200.


----------



## Sir-Guy

All right, I got my new OCW-T4000 sized. I’m digging it. I’m exercising some restraint right now, as I’ve put it back on the CoolFire solar charger (overcast today). It came yesterday on Tokyo time and on “M” for charge. Overnight on the LED got it into the “H,” but given that it’s winter time here and it’ll be under a sleeve a lot, I’m trying to charge it up all the way.

Onto the photos!

This is a photo from last night, with just a nightstand lamp on. Anyone considering these and worrying about low light legibility can relax. The fantastic AR coating and the angled indices make it easy to read.










I had to get a 10:08 shot for you guys. 










Interestingly, a straight-on view isn’t where this watch shines.










…Just a slight angle really makes it pop.











And some .gif fun.










Here’s some “is it blue?” fun.










I’m still feeling it out, but overall initial impressions are very positive. It’s a little bigger than I normally prefer (with my 6.5” wrist, I’m usually a 36–39mm guy for non-divers) but its light weight and manageable lug-to-lug help for sure.

More to follow as I wear it more. Thanks to you all for such great commentary and photos on these. I wouldn’t have known or considered them too much without this thread or the Casio/G-Shock forum in general.


----------



## Sir-Guy

A few more; I wore it for a trail walk today.










Check out this one. It looks even cooler in real life, but this photo does a decent job of capturing what my eyes are seeing. The AR coating on this is the best I’ve ever seen—well, haven’t seen, you know what I mean. My brain is having trouble figuring it out. I’m in sunlight and you can tell the sun is hitting the dial from the sunburst, but I can’t see the crystal. It’s really fun.










Steering wheel photos must be taken with due care for when the light turns green again…easy to stare too long. The dimensionality of the dial really becomes apparent at an angle.










Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Miklos86

snaimpally said:


> I love my T2600 (wearing it right now), but recently picked up a Seiko Astron Nexter in purple (SBXY055) and wanted to offer my thoughts compared to the T2600.
> Both have that AR coating that makes the crystal almost disappear. Both have radio sync. Both have a titanium case and strap. The T2600 goes with just about anything, with its blue-black-white colors. I specifically picked the purple dial variant of the SBXY as I wear purple quite often, but it does make it more of a special occasion watch. I now have all 3 of the high end JDM watches: Casio Oceanus (T2600), Citizen Attesa (AT8181), and Seiko Astron (SBXY).
> 
> View attachment 17127644


I've owned several of the big three (Casio, Seiko, Citizen) but never at the same time. When I had some time to kill before the holidays I often considered some Astrons and GPS Attesas, but I've always come back to the conclusion, that none of them had any real advantage over my Oceanus P2000. This watch is kind of perfect for everyday wear. GPS is nice, but this watch syncs whenever I happen to turn bluetooth on - it doesn't get more effortless and energy-efficient than that. Plus 20bar WR, dive bezel, legibility, LED light, 24h stopwatch... the whole package.


----------



## Peter_030

@Miklos86 Your enthusiasm made me take a closer look at the P2000. I was under the impression that it was just another superb Oceanus model, featuring all the well-known functions. But then my online research led me to this interesting article, OCW-P2000 and Interview with a Diver, that made it clear that the P2000 has some unique functions that surprised me. I'm referring to the various specific dive-related functions as outlined on page 16, 17 and 18 of the 5624 movement manual, available here (direct .PDF download @ 1,6 MB).

This is not about looking very serious, turning a bezel, wink to your friends, spit in your dive mask, clamp your jaws firmly on the mouthpiece, jump in, and hope for the best. Turns out it's much more (short quote from the very extensive manual section)



> Using the Diving Function
> 
> You can use the procedures in this section to keep track of your dive time and surface interval. The watch automatically records diving log data. There is memory for up to 30 diving log data records. Recording diving log data when there are already 30 log data records in memory will automatically cause the oldest log record to be deleted to make room for the new one.


This info is all available in the _Casio Watches_ app (fka _Casio Connect_) when the watch is paired via BT.

Pretty d*mn impressive!


----------



## docbrauni

Peter_030 said:


> @Miklos86 Your enthusiasm made me take a closer look at the P2000. I was under the impression that it was just another superb Oceanus model, featuring all the well-known functions. But then my online research led me to this interesting article, OCW-P2000 and Interview with a Diver, that made it clear that the P2000 has some unique functions that surprised me. I'm referring to the various specific dive-related functions as outlined on page 16, 17 and 18 of the 5624 movement manual, available here (direct .PDF download @ 1,6 MB).
> 
> This is not about looking very serious, turning a bezel, wink to your friends, spit in your dive mask, clamp your jaws firmly on the mouthpiece, jump in, and hope for the best. Turns out it's much more (short quote from the very extensive manual section)
> 
> This info is all available in the _Casio Watches_ app (fka _Casio Connect_) when the watch is paired via BT.
> 
> Pretty d*mn impressive!


...the P2000 ist one of my favorites  (as the G2000-Series...), but unfortunately, the P2000 is no longer in production. 

As far as I know, there were 5 variants / the "D" and the "S" as limited / special editions.

Official Casio-Pic:










and the limited P2000S (which I never saw in real live...):










My Pics:














































OCW-P2000C-2A with bracelet of the OCW-P2000-1A (sorry for the poorer image-quality):










...and size-comparison P2000 vs S6000 (which is to small for my wrist...):



















and vice versa: OCW-P2000-1A with strap of the OCW-P2000C-2A (look at that saphire bezel ):










...an on my wrist...



















and last, but not least: P2000 and P1000:










Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Peter_030

@docbrauni Bl**dy hell! Another series op epic photographs! What a great way to start 2023.

I'll be busy for a while cleaning the drool from my keyboard 😁

Hunting for that elusive P2000S now, are you?


----------



## Anthonytosc

Big fan of how it looks

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_030

Just in case someone with deep pockets and a burning desire is interested in that elusive OCW P2000S 1AJR (limited edition of 150 pieces).

I found one here: OCW P2000S-1AJR (eBay link)










Silly money perhaps, but I've seen that the non-limited models weren't exactly cheap either at their introduction


----------



## samael_6978

My T4000. Incredible watch.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Peter_030 said:


> Just in case someone with deep pockets and a burning desire is interested in that elusive OCW P2000S 1AJR (limited edition of 150 pieces).
> 
> I found one here: OCW P2000S-1AJR (eBay link)
> 
> View attachment 17131585
> 
> 
> Silly money perhaps, but I've seen that the non-limited models weren't exactly cheap either at their introduction


i already own two of these lol.


----------



## Peter_030

@Barn0081 - I'm interested to see that 'Far Too Many' model from the Oceanus catalogue you mention in your signature.
I'm not familiar with that one 

Seriously: 2 (as in, _two_) P2000S-1AJR watches? 1/75th of the world's supply?
Is that even legal?  No enforcing a 'strictly one per customer' policy at the checkout?

I'm kidding, of course. But a little green with envy.

Photographs would be much appreciated.


----------



## Peter_030

Via this dedicated Oceanus Cachalot OCW-P2000 introduction topic I came across the OCW-P2000D (already seen in the official Casio pic with all 4 models, posted by @docbrauni above).

That one is definitely an acquired taste, as seen in this closer up image (one of more found in the article here - select your language of preference from the language-selection dropdown menu)












> The OCW-P2000D is designed with the image of "night diving" in mind, and the sapphire glass register ring uses a gorgeous gold and blue two-tone. Rainbow IP is applied to the titanium parts of the bezel, and gold IP is applied to the crown and buttons. In addition, the hour markers in silver, gold, and red are arranged geometrically, and "the whole watch vividly expresses the way the light shines on the surface of the sea, illuminated by underwater lights, in the dark sea during night diving."


There's a colourful statement on the wrist if I ever saw one. Good grief!
Meant to blend in when diving in the underwater paradise of the Great Barrier Reef, I'm sure.


----------



## Igorek

New T200 white version with blue indices and hands. Wow i like this one...









OCW-T200S-7AJF | CASIO


“Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つホワイト蒸着文字板で、外装にはステンレスを採用。フラットベゼルでビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスです。 機能面では、標準電波受信機能による時計単体での時刻修正に加え、Bluetooth®を利用したスマートフォンリンクによる時刻修正機能を搭載。また、スマートフォンで時計の電池残量の確認や針位置補正を行え、時計のコンディションの管理もできます。




www.casio.com


----------



## Miklos86

Peter_030 said:


> Via this dedicated Oceanus Cachalot OCW-P2000 introduction topic I came across the OCW-P2000D (already seen in the official Casio pic with all 4 models, posted by @docbrauni above).
> 
> That one is definitely an acquired taste, as seen in this closer up image (one of more found in the article here - select your language of preference from the language-selection dropdown menu)
> 
> View attachment 17132263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a colourful statement on the wrist if I ever saw one. Good grief!
> Meant to blend in when diving in the underwater paradise of the Great Barrier Reef, I'm sure.


When I was shopping for my P2000C this one seemed to be in stock at Sakura watches. Would've been too much for me, not to mention 2x the price...


----------



## samael_6978

Igorek said:


> New T200 white version with blue indices and hands. Wow i like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-7AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つホワイト蒸着文字板で、外装にはステンレスを採用。フラットベゼルでビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスです。 機能面では、標準電波受信機能による時計単体での時刻修正に加え、Bluetooth®を利用したスマートフォンリンクによる時刻修正機能を搭載。また、スマートフォンで時計の電池残量の確認や針位置補正を行え、時計のコンディションの管理もできます。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Best looking T200 to date.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

Igorek said:


> New T200 white version with blue indices and hands. Wow i like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-7AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つホワイト蒸着文字板で、外装にはステンレスを採用。フラットベゼルでビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスです。 機能面では、標準電波受信機能による時計単体での時刻修正に加え、Bluetooth®を利用したスマートフォンリンクによる時刻修正機能を搭載。また、スマートフォンで時計の電池残量の確認や針位置補正を行え、時計のコンディションの管理もできます。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Wow + 😍, this is awesome, hopefully Sakura gets many of them soon 🙂


----------



## big man

Glad I held out on buying a T200. That's quite a looker!


----------



## cmiguelq

Igorek said:


> New T200 white version with blue indices and hands. Wow i like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCW-T200S-7AJF | CASIO
> 
> 
> “Elegance, Technology”をブランドコンセプトに、上質と多機能を追求しているOCEANUSの3針モデルです。 シンプルで洗練された3針フェイスに、青が際立つホワイト蒸着文字板で、外装にはステンレスを採用。フラットベゼルでビジネススタイルにも合わせやすい仕上げとしました。風防は反射防止コーティングサファイアガラスです。 機能面では、標準電波受信機能による時計単体での時刻修正に加え、Bluetooth®を利用したスマートフォンリンクによる時刻修正機能を搭載。また、スマートフォンで時計の電池残量の確認や針位置補正を行え、時計のコンディションの管理もできます。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


I think i still prefer the "original"


----------



## Herby81

Can anyone point me to a thread with alternative bracelet options for the T200? And/or a link to a replacement clasp with quick adjust?


----------



## cmiguelq

Today with an oldie!


----------



## TTV

Ah, just placed an order for this blue&white cutie: couldn't be better colors 🇫🇮 😍


----------



## Barn0081

Peter_030 said:


> @Barn0081 - I'm interested to see that 'Far Too Many' model from the Oceanus catalogue you mention in your signature.
> I'm not familiar with that one
> 
> Seriously: 2 (as in, _two_) P2000S-1AJR watches? 1/75th of the world's supply?
> Is that even legal?  No enforcing a 'strictly one per customer' policy at the checkout?
> 
> I'm kidding, of course. But a little green with envy.
> 
> Photographs would be much appreciated.


number 12 on right, number 68 on left completely unworn ...


----------



## Peter_030

@Barn0081 - just EPIC

More words fail me. Thanks so much for showing that fine pair 

===========================

unrelated / off topic: after my most recent acquisition I found myself at a loss. What next?
So many watches, but also so many watches I'm absolutely not interested in. Mind you, I'm not soliciting for advice: I'm now at a point that I know what I like and what I don't like.

The fun is in the search for something I may not have considered before or dismissed for no good reason at an earlier moment. But today I discovered something I'd like to investigate a little deeper: _G-Shock modding_.
Inexpensive watches that I can personalise, give a (partial) makeover and make them unique.

Laugh at me all you want, I don't care. I think of it as my guilty watch pleasure


----------



## Rile

TTV said:


> Ah, just placed an order for this blue&white cutie: couldn't be better colors
> View attachment 17135917


Congrats!
Can't wait to see some live photos 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

cmiguelq said:


> I think i still prefer the "original"


You're not alone. Having had an S100, I'm not a huge fan of the blue indices.


----------



## dgaddis

Herby81 said:


> Can anyone point me to a thread with alternative bracelet options for the T200? And/or a link to a replacement clasp with quick adjust?


Here's what I did :: HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


----------



## Herby81

dgaddis said:


> Here's what I did :: HOW TO - Oceanus T200 Quick Adjust Clasp Swap


Thanks! I definitely saw that and appreciate it. That part isn't in stock right now, though


----------



## dgaddis

Herby81 said:


> Thanks! I definitely saw that and appreciate it. That part isn't in stock right now, though


Oh it's never in stock, they only get them to order, you just gotta order it and wait.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I’m enjoying this OCW-T4000. I turned off radio syncing and am logging its intrinsic accuracy. Because reasons.


----------



## Herby81

dgaddis said:


> Oh it's never in stock, they only get them to order, you just gotta order it and wait.


Ah gotcha, thanks!


----------



## sungsays

Sir-Guy said:


> All right, I got my new OCW-T4000 sized. I’m digging it. I’m exercising some restraint right now, as I’ve put it back on the CoolFire solar charger (overcast today). It came yesterday on Tokyo time and on “M” for charge. Overnight on the LED got it into the “H,” but given that it’s winter time here and it’ll be under a sleeve a lot, I’m trying to charge it up all the way.
> 
> Onto the photos!
> 
> This is a photo from last night, with just a nightstand lamp on. Anyone considering these and worrying about low light legibility can relax. The fantastic AR coating and the angled indices make it easy to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get a 10:08 shot for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, a straight-on view isn’t where this watch shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Just a slight angle really makes it pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some .gif fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some “is it blue?” fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still feeling it out, but overall initial impressions are very positive. It’s a little bigger than I normally prefer (with my 6.5” wrist, I’m usually a 36–39mm guy for non-divers) but its light weight and manageable lug-to-lug help for sure.
> 
> More to follow as I wear it more. Thanks to you all for such great commentary and photos on these. I wouldn’t have known or considered them too much without this thread or the Casio/G-Shock forum in general.


I have the OCW-T4000BA (black dlc + greenish dial) version on hold in customs right now, and these photos are driving me nuts. It's so pretty. Will post some pics of mine & first impressions when it arrives at my door. The version I really wanted was the Casio X Briefing OCW-T4000BRE, but since that version didn't come with a DLC bracelet, I thought I would eventually pair it with the bracelet from this one. We'll see!


----------



## Sir-Guy

@sungsays, I can’t wait to see photos and hear your impressions when it comes in!


----------



## mcfeelyufl

These things, in combination with eBay, are dangerous. 

How it started/how its going:













I love all of them, but the silver/grey dial T200 on a jubilee bracelet, and the S4000 are the current favorites that I cant stop looking at.

Parents, talk to your kids about Casio watches, before someone else does.


----------



## cmiguelq

When i discovered Oceanus, i also become a big fan! They represent 2/3 of my collection


----------



## mcfeelyufl

cmiguelq said:


> When i discovered Oceanus, i also become a big fan! They represent 2/3 of my collection


I have to say, a big part of my love of these watches is the solar/radio set&forget aspect, but that white faced OC-502 may have tempted me to try and get a 502 or more likely a 104. That thing is pretty.


----------



## cmiguelq

mcfeelyufl said:


> I have to say, a big part of my love of these watches is the solar/radio set&forget aspect, but that white faced OC-502 may have tempted me to try and get a 502 or more likely a 104. That thing is pretty.


I have also the same opinion, so when i bought my first Oceanus i keep looking for new oportunities in Ebay mostly, i find this 0c 502 used with a great price about 60eur, needed only a little polish (already done) , to be honest its the one with less use, but i liked a lot. The Oc 108 i finded a new one, old stock from one spanish, this one i use it more times, cost me 100eur, also a great deal. But off course the others are my favorites one!


----------



## Sir-Guy

For those wondering about how discrete or discernible the sub-dial is on these, this may help. @GrouchoM asked about it and I snapped these photos. This is an OCW-T4000 on stopwatch mode. The photos are showing 20 through 25 minutes elapsed, respectively. The sub-dial hour hand moves incrementally, but the sub-dial minute hand is a jumper.


----------



## Cutec

MeapSecurity said:


> I bought one for 550 and decided to sell the s100. Still available if anyone is interested.


 Is s100 still for sale?


----------



## Cutec

MeapSecurity said:


> I bought one for 550 and decided to sell the s100. Still available if anyone is interested.


Is the s100 still for sale?


----------



## MeapSecurity

Cutec said:


> Is s100 still for sale?


sorry, no. got the t4000 though


----------



## Paul R

Hey guys,
I'm selling my "S100B+B". I have kept it unworn since I completed the module swap work. I'll be keeping my silver S100 and letting this one go. I'd sell it to someone on WUS for $425 to me.
Let me know if you're interested. I'll make a post here or on r/watchexchange and reserve it for you if you're interested.


----------



## wrsmith

Upcoming model:
OCW-T6000A-1A(JF)


----------



## dgaddis

wrsmith said:


> Upcoming model:
> OCW-T6000A-1A(JF)


Any teasers on what it looks like?


----------

